# Malaysia's Infrastructure and Utilities



## nazrey

*Malaysia*

From the colonial era, Malaysia inherited relatively well-developed but unevenly distributed infrastructure and transportation networks. After achieving independence, the Malaysian government made considerable efforts and large investments in expanding its highways, railroads, seaports, and airports. More recently, the government played an active role in encouraging development of modern modes of communications such as satellite telecommunications and the Internet. In the late 1990s, the government launched a privatization program in the transportation and communication sector, which brought private investments, allowed more flexibility, and provided initiatives for managers to increase profitability and production efficiency.

Malaysia is served by a network of 94,500 kilometers (58,721 miles) of primary and secondary roads, 70,970 kilometers (44,100 miles) of which are paved. This includes 580 kilometers (360 miles) of superior quality expressways, which connect Kuala Lumpur with Singapore and with major seaports and other destinations. However, the road transportation system is still underdeveloped in East Malaysia (Sabah and Sarawak), with most of the roads in Peninsular Malaysia. In the 1990s, with the rapidly growing number of privately-owned cars (840,000 new registrations in 1997 alone), the roads in the capital and other major cities became highly congested. This also brought air pollution in Kuala Lumpur to a very high level, which combined with pollution from forest fires in the Indonesian part of Borneo to create hazardous smog in 1997 and 1998. In 1996, there was a total of almost 7 million motor vehicles registered in Malaysia, including 2.8 million passenger cars, 3.4 million motorcycles and mopeds, 37,000 buses and coaches, and 400,000 trucks and vans. In response to the growing number of cars on the national roads, the government invested in development of the public transport system, including modernization of the country's railways and the construction of a light rapid-transit system in Kuala Lumpur.

Malaysia has a railway system of about 1,800 kilometers (1,120 miles), part of which was planned for privatization in 1998-99. In 2000, only 148 kilometers (92 miles) of railways were electrified. The major tracks run from Singapore to Kuala Lumpur, and further to Pinang and Bangkok (Thailand). However, the railways are unevenly distributed. There is only 1 railway track of about 134 kilometers (83 miles) in East Malaysia (in Sabah). Malaysia intends to invest heavily in development of a monorail system in Kuala Lumpur and into building new railways. The biggest project is the US$632 million (RM2.4 billion) Express Rail Link (ERL), which will connect Kuala Lumpur Central (the main railway station in the Kuala Lumpur City) with Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA). In 1996-97, the 8.6-kilometer Kuala Lumpur People Rapid Transit (monorail) was built at a cost of US$300 million (RM1.14 billion). The U.S.-based Parsons Transportation Group provided design and engineering services to the local Malaysian firm building

Kuala Lumpur's light rail transit systems. Several other multi-multimillion dollar railway projects have been initiated, but some were put on hold due to the difficulties caused by the Asian financial crisis.

Malaysia's seaports were established during the colonial era and served as merchant ports as well as British naval bases. The major ports are Kelang, George Town, Pinang, and Kuantan on the Peninsula, and Kota Kinabalu and Kuching in East Malaysia. During the last few decades, these ports were expanded to serve rapidly-growing Malaysian exports and imports. The West Port of Port Kelang has seen RM2.2 billion worth of combined (private and government) investments, while there has been RM2.8 billion worth of investment in the Tan-jung Pelepas Port. Competition has grown between Malaysia and Singapore for servicing international ships and handling containers, although 40 percent of Malaysia's international trade was handled through Singapore until recently. In 1998 Malaysia's seaports handled 83 million metric tons of cargo. In late 2000, there was an announcement that the world's largest container line, Maersk-Sealand, intends to move its regional trans-shipment operations from Singapore to the Malaysian port in Johor.

Malaysia has also promoted development of aviation in order to serve growing tourism and business needs. The country has 32 airports with paved runways, and 83 airports with unpaved runways. The largest of them, the US$3.2 billion state-of-the-art Kuala Lumpur International Airport, was opened in 1998. It is capable of handling 25 million passengers and 1.2 million tons of cargo annually. U.S. firms, including Harris, FMC, Adtranz, and Honeywell, have been awarded contracts to supply passenger trams, jetways, and information systems for this new airport. Malaysia transformed its national partly-privatized air carrier, Malaysian Airlines, into a world-class company, operating a fleet of about 100 aircraft.

In Peninsular Malaysia, electrical power is supplied by the predominantly state-controlled Tenaga Nasional company. Due to the rapid industrial development and growing demand for electricity, considerable efforts were made to privatize the national utility company and develop private initiatives to build and operate new power generating plants. To this end, a private consortium, the Independent Power Providers (IPPs), was established. Malaysia has sufficient reserves of oil, gas, and coal to meet its energy needs. Additionally, in East Malaysia there is huge potential for building hydroelectric power plants, but their development will require considerable investments. In the mid-1990s, the Malaysian government considered building the Bakun Hydro-electric Dam, which would have been one of the world's largest dams, in Sarawak; the controversial plan was abandoned, however, due to financial difficulties. In 1998, Malaysia produced 57.45 billion kilowatt hours (kWh), 94 percent of which was produced using fossil fuel and 5.22 percent by hydroelectric power plants.

Telecommunications services in Malaysia are provided by several competing companies. The largest is Telecom Malaysia, which formerly had a state monopoly in the sector. The quality of telecommunication services is up to international standards, thanks to an inflow of private investments and the government's initiatives in developing this sector. In 1998, the country had 4.4 million telephone lines and 2.17 million mobile phones. In 1999 there were 8 major Internet service providers (including Telecom Malaysia, MIMOS Ltd., and Maxis Ltd.), with a number of new companies announcing their intention to enter the market. In 1998, the Malaysian government announced the development of the multi-billion-dollar Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC). This ambitious project, 15 kilometers wide and 50 kilometers long, and stretching from Kuala Lumpur to the new international airport, is planned to become a Malaysian "Silicon Valley." The MSC will include 2 "smart cities," employing a high-technology environment, high-capacity telecommunications, sophisticated infrastructure, and even "electronic government."

Source : Encyclopedia of the Nations


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia likely to give growth projects priority*
By Sharen Kaur Published: 2008/06/21, BusinessTimes










THE government's review of infrastructure and mega-projects under the Ninth Malaysia Plan (9MP) could see several projects put on hold, scaled down, or extended over a longer period, industry sources said.

Projects will likely be prioritised based on necessity, cost, and urgency.

Amid soaring costs and higher fuel prices, projects that would have the most benefits for the people would jump to the front line, they said.

"The government is more concerned with rising food prices. So they will go for top priority projects which can generate growth, instead of mega developments. While this is a concern among industry players, we hope to be given a slice of the smaller cake," said one official of a public listed construction firm.

The government had announced that 880 projects worth about RM15 billion will be implemented under the 9MP.

_So far, projects that have been awarded under the 9MP include East Coast Expressway Phase 2 comprising packages 10 and 12 (worth RM1.5 billion), Kota Kinabalu Airport upgrade works (RM750 million), Second Penang Bridge (worth RM3 billion) electrified double-tracking projects from Ipoh-Padang Besar and Seremban-Gemas (RM16 billion collectively), and Langat 2 Water Treatment Plant (RM4 billion).

Projects that have been shortlisted but not yet awarded, meanwhile, include the Penang Outer Ring Road (PORR), Penang Monorail, Johor Baru Monorail, West Coast Expressway, flood mitigation, Pahang-Selangor Raw Water Transfer Project, Klang Valley LRT extension, and Selangor water treatment and distribution, worth RM28 billion collectively._

One industry player said he believes the government may postpone flood mitigation and building of highways in Peninsular Malaysia, while giving the go- ahead for road and bridge construction works in Sabah and Sarawak.

Some research houses, meanwhile, believe that PORR may be shelved indefinitely while the Gemas-Johor Baru double-tracking project could be postponed to 2009.

"Under the Eighth Malaysia Plan (8MP), 30 to 35 per cent of the projects were delayed and carried forward to the 9MP. We are expecting the same for the 9MP, looking at the current political scenario and rising costs.

"We believe the Ipoh-Padang Besar double tracks awarded to Gamuda-MMC could be prolonged from five to 10 years, and there may be some hitches in the Selangor water projects," an analyst said.

The flow of project awards will also likely slow down for the remainder of 2008, which could put downside pressure on the stock market.

"Most people have already factored in the news (project delays). The constraint now is that the government has a budget deficit level to meet and that level is 3.1 per cent of the gross domestic product in 2008. With this constraint in mind, they can't simply go around spending," said one analyst.

The analyst said there is talk that the Penang Monorail project may be re-tendered and the development plan restructured under a build, operate and transfer concept or private finance initiative offering the company the concession.

Another industry player said the government is expected to concentrate on projects which could benefit the public such as building new roads and improving the public transport system.

"We believe the government may go ahead with the Klang Valley LRT extension. They may shorten the plan," he said.

The LRT extension includes an extension of the Kelana Jaya LRT line to Klang, and a new outer-ring line serving the outskirts of the Klang Valley.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Has Made The Best Of What It Has, Says Kofi Annan *
By M. Saraswathi, Bernama

KUALA LUMPUR -- Former United Nations Secretary-General Kofi Annan today heaped praises on Malaysia's success in economic development and political governance.

Describing Malaysia as having made the best use of whatever resources it has, Annan said its unique experience of development offered a more accessible and appropriate model for less developed countries to learn from.

In making the call, the Nobel Laureate cited how other ex-colonies should emulate Malaysia in investing in areas such as education, developing cost effective social safety nets, building appropriate housing and health systems.

It should also promote agricultural productivity, enhance rural development as well as harness national savings.

These are some of the vital components of modern Malaysia *"that seems easy to be taken for granted when you gaze at the Kuala Lumpur skyline with its gleaming office towers clad in glass and steel. Today's Malaysia is a highly industrialized nation with state-of-art infrastructure, modern services and strong research and technology capacity" said Annan*, who retired last year after helming the world body since 1997.

Annan, who hails from Ghana, said this in his address at the Khazanah Merdeka Series of lectures here today which was attended by over 800 people including Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi and his wife, Datin Seri Jeanne Abdullah.

Others included Malaysia's former Permanent Representative to the U.N. Tan Sri Razali Ismail, Second Finance Minister Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop, Khazanah Nasional Managing Director Datuk Azman Mokhtar and about 800 guests.

"You have much to be proud of. Most Malaysians are financially secure and there is a relatively high degree of social mobility "

"I do not support the argument that political stability can only be assured if freedoms are curbed, which some would say has been a price Malaysia has paid for prosperity.

"All this is easier said than done, you will say.

"I hear voices complaining about the inequities of the international systems that make it hard for Malaysia's voice to be heard.

"But this should not slow down efforts to develop networks or promote appropriate development strategies," he said.

*"Malaysia has an important knowledge to impart to less developed countries. Joining the ranks of developed nations -- as Malaysia is expected to do -- within the next 12 years, brings certain benefits. It does, but it also carries obligations.*

"In today's world, not only are we responsible for each others' security, but we are also in some measure responsible for each others' welfare.

" said Annan, who retired last year after helming the world body since 1997.

Annan, who hails from Ghana, said this in his address at the Khazanah Merdeka Series of lectures here today which was attended by over 800 people including Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi and his wife, Datin Seri Jeanne Abdullah.

Others included Malaysia's former Permanent Representative to the U.N. Tan Sri Razali Ismail, Second Finance Minister Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop, Khazanah Nasional Managing Director Datuk Azman Mokhtar and about 800 guests.


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*

*Aero Mall, hi-tech park to boost Senai airport*
Monday June 16, 2008, By FARIK ZOLKEPLI,TheStar










Senai Airport

THE construction of the Aero Mall shopping complex and the Senai High Tech Park will help the Senai International Airport to become a logistics hub in five years.

Johor Mentri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said development projects conducted by Senai Aiport Terminal Services Sdn Bhd (SATS) would increase the number of passengers and cargo at the airport and thus benefit Iskandar Malaysia as well.

“The airport will be the first in the country to have a shopping complex equipped with a commercial centre. It will include a hotel, bank, restaurant and entertainment facilities,” he said.
Abdul Ghani said Aero Mall would have its own airport concept.

“With this, the airport will not only function as a location for airplanes to arrive and depart but will also become a high-tech hub for passengers as well as cargo to the rest of the world,” he told pressmen after launching the Aero Mall at the airport in Johor Baru.

The construction of the RM70mil Aero Mall is expected to be completed by December 2009.

SATS is also investing RM300mil to upgrade the main facilities at the airport such as increasing the length of the runways, equipping the runways with a new system and signal lights, as well as constructing runways catering to big aircraft.

“The upgrade is expected to take two years and once it is ready, the airport will be able to cater to big aircraft, both passengers and cargo,” Abdul Ghani said.

Meanwhile, SATS chief executive officer Datuk Mohd Sidik Shaik Osman said SATS would build the high-tech park on 800ha located beside the airport and economic zone.

“This will enable the park to become an interesting destination for high-tech sector investments. The park will be equipped with broadband and stable electrical supply without interruption,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*

*Bukit Chagar CIQ to start operations in May*
By BERNAMA
11 February, 2008

The Bukit Chagar Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) Complex will start its operations in May, Works Minister Datuk Seri S. Samy Vellu says. He said the complex, worth over RM1 billion, has been fully completed and all relevant government agencies have started to move in and make the necessary preparations.

“The CIQ will be open to the public and light vehicles in May,” he told reporters after officiating the ground breaking ceremony for the construction of a road from Permas Jaya to Pasir Gudang here today. 

Present was Johor Menteri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman.

Samy Vellu said the CIQ will have a temporary link to the Johor Causeway. 

Upon completion of the “Medium Term Link” (MTL), which connects the CIQ with the Johor Causeway, at the end of 2009, heavy vehicles which presently passed through the Tanjung Puteri Customs Inspection Centre will be allowed to use the complex, he said. 

When asked on the cost of building the MTL, he said the Finance Ministry was still looking at it.

On the 9km Permas Jaya-Pasir Gudang road, Samy Vellu said the RM190-million project undertaken by Pelantar Komponen Sdn Bhd would be completed by Jan 1, 2001. 

The cost included the construction of elevated interchanges along the Johor Baru-Pasir Gudang Road and in Permas Jaya and three bridges over Sungai Luncho, Sungai Rekoh and Sungai Masai, he said.

*“The Works Ministry has identified Permas Jaya as having the potential to grow rapidly with the construction of several other high-impact infrastructure projects under the Iskandar Development Region programme,” he said. *

He also said that under the Ninth Malaysia Plan, the federal government had allocated RM1.87 billion for development projects in Johor.


----------



## nazrey

NEW
*Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) Complex*
by serippe










The GSB Project involves the relocation of the existing Customs, Immigration and Quarantine ("CIQ") facilities to the present Johor Bahru railway station at Bukit Chagar and to replace part of the Causeway with a road bridge and a rail bridge, including the construction of other related infrastructure and amenities on a fast-track basis. GERBANG has been appointed by the Government of Malaysia (the "Government") as the Design & Build contractor for the GSB Project.

The Johor Causeway (the "Causeway"), built in 1920 and officially opened in 1924 is frequently congested and no longer adequate in catering to the increasing level of traffic between *Malaysia and Singapore*. The Causeway suffers from traffic congestion during peak hours, public holidays and festivals. The main focus of the road network in Johor Bahru is in the Johor Bahru Central Business District ("Johor Bahru CBD"), which has evolved around the Causeway linking to Singapore. Thus, the traffic pattern in Johor Bahru CBD is very much connected to what happens at the Causeway.


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*

*Kuala Terengganu as hub to Far East proposed*
Thursday June 5, 2008, TheStar

KUALA TERENGGANU: Terengganu wants the Sultan Mahmud Airport here to be a hub for destinations to China and Vietnam.

“The airport is located close to Kunming in China, Saigon and Hong Kong, so airlines operating these routes could establish their regional offices here,” Mentri Besar Datuk Ahmad Said said after chairing the weekly state exco meeting here yesterday.

Ahmad said the new airport terminal and extended runway could accommodate Boeing 747s from September.

“We will also see flights carrying 8,000 pilgrims from east coast states from the airport here directly to Mecca,

“Twenty Boeing 747s owned by Malaysia Airlines will use the airport to ferry pilgrims to the Holy Land,” he said.

Ahmad said 15 cargo planes, all B747s, will be used to transport horses for the World Equestrian Endurance Championship at Lembah Bidong, Setiu, this November.

“Therefore, the airport could be elevated to a regional hub so that passengers could fly direct to China and Hong Kong,” he said.

Ahmad said the state government would also build an aircraft refuelling facility at the airport for planes to transit.

He also said that Tabung Haji had agreed to build a complex for pilgrims on a 2.8ha site near the airport.


----------



## nazrey

NEW
*Sultan Mahmud Airport, Terengganu *



















by asrulwahab










by Razali


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu*

*Mega projects give a touch of modernity after Barisan takes over Terengganu*
Tuesday February 19, 2008
TheStar

KUALA TERENGGANU: Kuala Nerus is one of eight parliamentary constituencies in Terengganu where the Federal Government has launched multibillion ringgit development projects since Barisan Nasional (BN) wrested the state from PAS in the 2004 general election. 

These projects have brought much progress to the constituency, giving it a touch of modernity. 

Among the mega projects launched in Kuala Nerus are reclamation of land along the Seberang Takir coast, construction of a sports complex and upgrading the Sultan Mahmud Airport. 

There is also the development of Pulau Duyong into a venue for the international Monsoon Cup sailing sports and construction of Felda headquarters in the east coast. 

Other new projects are Pulau Warisan to create four health centres in each state constituency, constructing pedestrian crossings, Fire and Rescue Department outposts and upgrading the Police Field Force complex in Gong Badak. 

In an interview with Bernama, Kuala Nerus MP Che Azmi Abdul Rahman said the RM300mil reclamation of the Seberang Takir coast up to Pantai Tanjung began two years ago. It is expected to be completed soon. 

Che Azmi said the embankment was to prevent soil erosion, reduce the impact of waves and, most importantly, facilitate smoother movement for fishermen to land their catches. 

*For the 12th Malaysia Games (Sukma) in May, he said the state was constructing a RM300mil sports complex near the airport. *

On the current RM500mil upgrading works at the airport, Che Azmi said it was done to enable pilgrims to fly to Mecca from the state, rather than travel to Kuala Lumpur International Airport. 

Pulau Duyong, once viewed as a scenic fishing village, has earned a place on the international map as a leading haven for sailing enthusiasts and also as the venue for the prestigious annual Monsoon Cup. 

The island features a resort and facilities for the locals, including affordable apartments. 

“The project did not involve taking land from villagers. The roads and the resort were built on reclaimed land. 

There are also two universities – Universiti Darul Iman Malaysia and Universiti Malaysia Terengganu in Gong Badak, with other colleges and teacher training colleges in the area. 

Che Azmi said, to ease congestion at Sultan Mahmud Bridge and Manir Bridge, a new bridge linking Kampung Teluk Pasu, Pulau Sekati and Bukit Losong would be completed in two years.


----------



## nazrey

NEW
*Terengganu Sports Complex*
Malaysia




























by terengganu_99 










Indoor Stadium
by adamAUG06


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR SMART Tunnel - Stormwater Management And Road Tunnel (SMART)*
KL's SMART Tunnel:

The SMART Project Tunnel is about 9.7 km long and has internal diameter of 11.83 m. *The SMART integrates both stormwater management and a motorway in the same tunnel. * 

The Stormwater Management Component comprises of the diversion structure, a holding basin, a bypass tunnel, a storage resevoir and the twin box culvert and an outlet structure. The total storage capacity for SMART system is 3 million m3. The existing ponds at Kg. Berembang and Taman Desa will be utilized as holding basin and storage reservoir. 

*The motorway will consist of a 3 km double deck structure within bypass tunnel with ingress and egress connection links at both ends of the structure. The ingress and egress connection to the motorway Tunnel Linking KL - Seremban Highway to Jalan Sultan Ismail and Jalan Tun Razak. 

The motorway consist of four ventilation and emergency escape shafts at about 1 km intervals and cross passages at 250 m intervals along the motorway tunnel. 

A flood detection system and control and surveillance team will be incorporate in the overall SMART system to effectively integrate and manage both stormwater and traffic. * 

Teh operation of the SMART system works on three principal mode operation based on the relationship between flood discharge at the Sg. Klang / Sg. Ampang confluence and the operations status of the motorway. The river water stages and river discharge will be monitored via hydrological stations along the rivers. 

*The flood discharge will only be diverted into the bypass tunnel when it exceeds 70 cumecs. For flood discharge between 70 to 150 cumecs, the motorway will still be open to traffic. The motorway will only be closed when the flood discharge exceeds 150 cumecs for the full stormwater operation of the SMART, which is expected once or twice a year. * 

The reinstatement from stormwater to motorway operation will be initiated when the flood discharge recedes to 70 cumecs. The reinstatement process will take about 4 days and this involves cleaning up and reinstalling all portable equipment to full operation mode.

*Opening of SMART tunnel to reduce flood risks and traffic jams*
By BAVANI M.
Photos by SAMUEL ONG
Monday April 16, 2007
TheStar










In April and October of 2001, and again in June 2003, massive floods in Kuala Lumpur caused serious damage. It was apparent that the rivers flowing through the city were unable to hold the water and space constraints did not permit river improvement work. It was then that the storm water management and road tunnel project (SMART) was offered as a solution to end flooding in the capital city. More than three years have gone by since construction began and the highway is due to open at the end of this month. STAR METRO gains an insight into the workings of this RM1.9bil tunnel.


----------



## nazrey

NEW
*KUALA LUMPUR SMART Tunnel 
Stormwater Management And Road Tunnel (SMART)*


----------



## nazrey

*KL-Putrajaya Highway*

The KL-Putrajaya Highway will have the shortest direct link between the commercial centre of KL, the federal administrative centre of Putrajaya, the Multimedia Super Corridor of Cyberjaya and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) at Sepang reducing the journey time from about 1 hour to approximately 30 minutes. Given its strategic linkage, this Highway is aptly referred to as "The Gateway to the Nation".

The KL-Putrajaya Highway is designed on a regional connectivity concept linking the Middle Ring Road 1 at Jalan Tun Razak and the Middle Ring Road 2 at Kesas Highway. It is also a traffic dispersal link to relieve traffic congestion along the KL-Seremban Highway at Jalan Tun Razak.


----------



## nazrey

NEW
*KL-Putrajaya Highway*


----------



## nazrey

NEW
*Kuching International Airport (KIA) *










The Kuching International Airport (KIA) has long been overlooked by many. Despite being the third largest airport in Malaysia, this airport seems to be rather underutilized after the Malaysian air rationalisation.


----------



## nazrey

NEW
*Kota Kinabalu International Airport*










Kota Kinabalu International Airport (KKIA) is located about 8 km from the city of Kota Kinabalu, the state capital of Sabah, Malaysia. It is the second busiest airport in Malaysia after Kuala Lumpur International Airport with around 4 million passengers using this airport annually for domestic and international flights. It is also the main gateway into the state of Sabah. In 2006, about 2 million unique tourists visited Sabah, and it is estimated that this number will exceed 2.5 million by the end of 2007.

by anoie


----------



## nazrey

NEW










by zacky of ktmrailwayfan.com



















SERENDAH STATION 
by kelvinkhew of ktmrailwayfan.com










IPOH STATION
From flickr.com



















by TWK90 
Track after Kuala Kubu Baru station










Serendah Yard
by Jason of ktmrailwayfan.com


----------



## nazrey

*RM12bil double-track project 8% done*
Wednesday June 25, 2008, By Zulkifly Mohamad, TheStar

BUTTERWORTH: The RM12.485bil electrified double track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar which commenced in January is now 8% complete.

An MMC-Gamuda JV Project spokesman said to date, 160km of the total 329km stretch of the project had been opened for works.

He said presently, the joint-venture partners for the project were actively involved in six major works.

“They include utility works such as relocating gas pipelines, water pipes and electricity cables. Works are also in progress to install fibre-optics for telecommunications facilities along the double tracks and stations,” he said.

He said works to build two double-barrel tunnels in Bukit Berapit with a distance of 3.3km and 330m for the other tunnel in Larut had begun.

“Various soil treatment methods are being carried out at all opened locations while earth and drainage works are also in full swing at such locations.

“The earthworks include ground levelling, cut and fill, land removal and preparation of access roads,” he added.

MMC-Gamuda JV Project has been given 60 months to deliver the project on Jan 7, 2013. They received the Letter of Award from the Government on Dec 13, last year, and took possession of the site on Jan 8.

The spokesman said work to build land viaduct at Bukit Mertajam in Penang and marine viaduct at Bukit Merah in Perak was progressing as scheduled.

The double-tracking main line would cover a distance of 171km from Ipoh to Butterworth while the Kedah line, from Bukit Mertajam to Padang Besar in Perlis, would stretch 158km.

It is touted as the single largest and one of the most expensive construction projects in the country and would create more than 100,000 jobs for the people in Perak, Penang, Kedah and Perlis.

Two million pieces of pre-cast concrete sleepers, 1.5mil tonnes of cement and 400,000 tonnes of steel are required to build the entire railway line.

Gamuda group managing director Datuk Lin Yun Ling was quoted as saying that the agreement with the government was one lump sum over the five-year span.

“We are hedging on the prices of building materials, so even if prices are volatile, we will not gain or lose,” he said.


----------



## Manila-X

I like the Sultan Mahmud Airport! I has a distinctive Malay architecture. Most likely the inside is ultramodern


----------



## nazrey

Obviously Sultan Mahmud Airport still under construction. However, operation is commenced as usual. Check-in counters, several shop lots, cafeterias are already opened.
by triple-j


----------



## nazrey

*World's Best Airport
(under the 15-25 million passengers per annum category) *


----------



## nazrey

*KLIA Wins World's Best Airport Title for Third Consecutive Year*
Wednesday, 2 April 2008, 00:00 CDT
By Kamarul Yunus 










SHANGHAI: THE KL International Airport has won the coveted *World's Best Airport title (under the 15-25 million passengers per annum category) *in the Airport Council International's (ACI) Airport Services Quality Awards 2007, for the third consecutive year. 

"It is no mean feat. We have to work hard for it as we have to face strong competitors, especially in this part of the world. We could not have achieved it if not for the support of all agencies operating in the airport," Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd managing director Datuk Seri Bashir Ahmad said. 

Speaking to Malaysian journalists covering the two-day ACI customer services and facilitation conference and Trinity Business forum here yesterday, Bashir said this would be KLIA's last year to compete in the 15-25 million passenger per annum category. 


With its expansion plans, the airport will move into the bigger 25-40 million category this year. 

"It will be harder as we may compete with the best airports in the world. At the moment, we have to try to benchmark ourselves to keep on par with Incheon Airport of South Korea. Incheon is the current number one airport in this category. Other contenders would probably be Hong Kong and Singapore," he said. 

KLIA also improved its ranking for Best Airport Worldwide and Best Airport Asia Pacific by coming in second. 

Singapore's Changi Airport was third. The win coincides with Malaysia Airports' 10th anniversary this year. 

"We owe this remarkable feat to the collective efforts and commitment of all government agencies, business partners and associates at KLIA for constantly providing unrivalled passenger connectivity, comfort and convenience to our customers," he added. 

Ninety airports worldwide participated in the survey for 2007, which was conducted by benchmarking airports' performance on service quality, facilities and passenger feedback. 

Malaysia Airports manages and operates 39 airports in Malaysia, out of which five are international and 16 domestic airports. 

The national airport operator also manages and operates 16 domestic and 18 short take-off and landing ports. It also has operations in Kazakhstan, India and Turkey. 

(c) 2008 New Straits Times. Provided by ProQuest Information and Learning. All rights Reserved.
Source: New Straits Times


----------



## nazrey

NEW
MOTORWAY RAMPS AT KL - SEREMBAN


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Is Right On Track For Vision 2020 *
Bernama, 13th February 2008
Via YTLcommunity
By Ahmad Zahid Hamidi










KUALA LUMPUR, Feb 13 (Bernama) -- The highly competitive international socio-economic environment has created numerous challenges in achieving Vision 2020.

And in the remaining 12 years, the challenges in achieving the developed status goal are not going to be any easier.

Maintaining high economic performance and creating maximum impact along with good governance and political stability are among the challenges that Malaysians have to face.

Though Malaysia may be on the right track in making the transition to the league of developed nations as envisaged, efforts to enhance productivity, competitiveness and value in the agriculture, manufacturing and services sector remains pertinent.

*VARIOUS EFFORTS*

Apart from that, efforts to generate new wealth in the information communication technology (ICT), biotechnology and services industry to must be given emphasis.

However, in the bigger picture, the people's quality of live must rise in tandem with the economic development as stressed by the government under the leadership of Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi.

The government's dedicated efforts in eradicating poverty has borne results whereby the per capita income has grown from RM790 in 1957 to RM20,840 in 2006, a whopping 26-fold increase.

The poverty rate too has been reduced. In 1957, about 50 percent of the population lived below the poverty line but now they only represent 6 percent.

The sustained average growth rate of 6 percent, a surplus in the balance of payment for the last nine years and a savings rate of 37 percent of the Gross Domestic Product will certainly help propel Malaysia to greater heights.

*STERLING PERFORMANCE*

Of late all the economic indicators for the nation's state of economy point to a sterling performance. On Jan 12, 2008, the Kuala Lumpur Composite Index surpassed the 1,500 psychological barrier to finish at 1,516.22 points, the highest since Bursa Saham Kuala Lumpur's inception in 1986.

The value of ringgit also recorded a 10-year high with the exchange rate at RM3.33 to an American Dollar.

The total trade volume surpassed RM1 trillion in 2006, with the RM1.069 trillion figure being the highest recorded in the nation's trading history representing an increase of 10.5 percent compared to the previous year.

The Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) increased to RM20.2 billion in 2006 while the domestic investment increased to RM28.8 billion.

From this total, the manufacturing sector is the biggest benefactor with RM18.5 billion of the total chandelled into the sector. Foreign and local firms are expanding and diversifying their operations in Malaysia that in turn provided more employment opportunities for locals.

On the commodity side, the price of crude palm oil surpassed RM3,000 per tonne in late 2007 due to high demand and this provided big returns for the palm oil industry and smallholders.

Malaysia's export too is on the rise with the export of electrical goods providing returns worth RM281 billion in 2006. The export of agriculture, mineral, petroleum and others showed also pointed towards an upward trend.

The value of Malaysia's capital market also breached the RM1 trillion mark. The nation's capital market is the among the biggest and the most active in Southeast Asia.

All these speak favourably on the international financial community's confidence on Malaysia's economy.

*NEW GROWTH CORRIDORS*

More than four million new employment opportunities will be made available for the people throughout the nation through the development of growth corridors with each of the corridors providing between 1 and 2 million new employment opportunities.

*Malaysia now has five development corridors; the Iskandar Development Region, the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER), the East Coast Economic Region (ECER), the Sabah Development Corridor and the Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (SCORE).*

Though it was a tough road for Malaysian companies in making inroads into the international markets, yet their resilience and the backing of the government has helped them in many ways.

The writer is Malaysia's Deputy Information Minister.


----------



## nazrey

*Northern Corridor Economic Region*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Official Website

*Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER)* (Malay: *Wilayah Ekonomi Koridor Utara* or *Korridor Utara*) is a new economic development corridor in Malaysia. This programme is a Government initiative to accelerate economic growth and elevate income levels in the north of Peninsular Malaysia - encompassing the states of *Perlis, Kedah, Pulau Pinang and the north of Perak.* NCER is also one of the three development regions formed in Peninsular Malaysia, other development regions being the Iskandar Malaysia (formerly known as Iskandar Development Region and South Johor Economic Region) and the East Coast Economic Region (ECER) which is for the east coast states - Kelantan, Terengganu and Pahang. The NCER initiative will span from 2007 to the end of the 12th Malaysia Plan period, i.e. 2025. *The NCER was launched on 30 July 2007* in Alor Star, Kedah and on 31 July 2007 in Butterworth, Penang. Both event was launched by its own Chairman which is the Malaysian Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi.



> Perlis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kedah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perak


----------



## nazrey

*Iskandar Malaysia*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Official Website

Iskandar Malaysia, formerly known as *Iskandar Development Region (IDR)* and *South Johor Economic Region (SJER)* is the new main southern development corridor in *Johor*, Malaysia. *The Iskandar Malaysia was established on 30 July 2006.* It is named after Sultan Iskandar of Johor.

It is against this backdrop that in July 2005, the Government of Malaysia had tasked Khazanah Nasional to conduct a feasibility study for the development of a special economic zone in South Johor in what was then referred to as the Southern Belt Economic Zone (SBEZ).

In October 2005, Khazanah presented a Conceptual Outline Plan for the proposed South Johor Economic Region (SJER) to the National SJER Planning Committee (NSPC) that concluded that there was a strong economic, social and developmental rationale for the proposed development of SJER. The NSPC was chaired together by the Prime Minister of Malaysia, Abdullah Ahmad Badawi and Chief Minister of Johor, Abdul Ghani Othman. Khazanah acts as the secretariat for the committee. The NSPC further tasked Khazanah to develop a detailed and comprehensive Master Plan for the development of SJER that aims to address socio-economic development in a holistic and sustainable fashion.

In March 2006, the Ninth Malaysia Plan covering the period 2006 to 2010 was launched by the Prime Minister. It identified newly named Iskandar Malaysiaas one of the catalyst and high-impact developments under the Plan. This was further reinforced when in November 2006, the Prime Minister, Chief Minister of Johor and Khazanah announced further details on Iskandar Malaysia on the following Comprehensive Development Plan (CDP):

The Iskandar Malaysia is administered by Iskandar Regional Development Authority (IRDA).



> Johor


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah Development Corridor*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Official Website

The Sabah Development Corridor or SDC (Malay: Koridor Pembangunan Sabah or Koridor Sabah) is a new development corridor in Sabah, Malaysia. The SDC was launched on *29 January 2008*.

The project is expected to take 18 years with total investment of up to RM 105 billion.On average, starts from the year of 2009, RM5.83 billion will be allocated each year for development. 900,000 jobs are expected to be created with this project along with a waterfront city, tourism sub project and a Sabah Railway terminal. The project kick-started with the Prime Minister Abdullah Ahmad Badawi announcing that the government has allocated an extra RM 5 billion under the Ninth Malaysia Plan to improve infrastructure and lower the cost of doing business in the state. 

Key objectives of the project are:
make Sabah a gateway for trade, investment and tourism
transform the state into a harmonious state regardless of race or religion
create job opportunities in the state
make the state more technology-savvy
make the state a comfortable state to live in



> Sabah


----------



## nazrey

*East Coast Economic Region*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Official Website

*East Coast Economic Region (ECER)* (Malay: *Wilayah Ekonomi Pantai Timur* or *Korridor Pantai Timur*) is a new economic development corridor in Malaysia. coast of Peninsular Malaysia - which covers states of Kelantan, Terengganu, Pahang and the north of Mersing district of Johor. ECER is also one of the three development regions formed in Peninsular Malaysia, other development regions being the Iskandar Malaysia (formerly known as Iskandar Development Region and South Johor Economic Region) and the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER). The ECER initiative will span for 12 years starting from 2007. The master planner for ECER is Malaysia-owned oil and gas company, PETRONAS.

The ECER was launched by Malaysia's Prime Minister, Abdullah Ahmad Badawi in Kuala Terengganu and Kota Bahru on *October 30, 2007 *and in Kuantan the next day. During the launch of the project, the Prime Minister announced a RM 6 billion allocation for the opening phase of the project, strengthening the Malaysian government's commitment to the project.

_“	We want to ensure that no Malaysian, including the people in Pahang, is left behind in the national development mainstream, we want the prosperity achieved by "Pahang Darul Makmur" to be clearly and fairly reflected, - Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi, the Prime Minister of Malaysia.	”_


A four member secretariat has been setup in Terengganu to monitor the progress of the project and develop the master plan. Details of the Master Plan has yet to be released as details are still being worked out between the states and the Master Planner which is Petronas. It is expected they will meet up once a week.

After this Economic Region, almost all area in Peninsular Malaysia had become Economic Region, only Northern Johor, Southern Perak and Southern Negeri Sembilan not included. Klang Valley include Kuala Lumpur, Selangor and Northern Negeri Sembilan, and Melaka originally is an Economic Region. This show Government have initiative to develop whole Peninsular Malaysia become Economic Region.



> Kelantan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terengganu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pahang


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Official Website

The *Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy or SCORE* is a new development corridor in central Sarawak state, Malaysia. SCORE was launched on *11 February 2008*. It is one of the five regional development corridors being developed throughout the country.

SCORE is a major initiative undertaken to develop the Central Region and transform Sarawak into a developed State by the year 2020.

It aims to achieve the goals of accelerating the State's economic growth and development, as well as improving the quality of life for the people of Sarawak.



> Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

*Replacing Puduraya Bus Terminal*

*RM570mil terminal project to proceed*
Tuesday July 8, 2008, TheStar

THE Government will proceed with the RM570mil integrated transport terminal at Bandar Tasik Selatan which will replace Puduraya as Kuala Lumpur's main terminal for southbound buses.

Deputy Transport Minister Datuk Seri Lajim Ukin told the Dewan Rakyat during Question Time that the terminal would be ready by 2010.

He told Chua Tee Yong (BN – Labis) the terminal would cater to road-based public transport serving the southern part of the peninsula, namely Negri Sembilan, Malacca and Johor.

The terminal, first proposed in the late 1990s, would be located next to the Bandar Tasik Selatan light rail transit, KTM Komuter and Express Rail Link stations.

Lajim said construction work started in November last year and that with the new terminal, there would be a reduction of the number of public transport vehicles entering the city.

He said the new integrated terminal was expected to cater to 100,000 commuters from the nearby LRT, ERL and Komuter KTM stations.

Lajim also said that other upgrading of the transport system included double tracking from Seremban to Gemas at RM3.45bil, Ipoh to Padang Besar at RM12.485bil and Sentul to Batu Caves at RM557mil.

The Seremban-Gemas link would be ready by 2012, Ipoh–Padang Besar by 2013 and Sentul–Batu Caves by 2009.

“Syarikat Prasarana Negara Bhd has also bought 32 trains to ensure the LRT system would be more efficient,” he said.

To a question by M. Kulasegaran (DAP – Ipoh Barat), Lajim said KTM Bhd was waiting for new coaches to arrive by the end of the year to ply the Kuala Lumpur-Ipoh route.


----------



## nazrey

*Bandar Tasik Selatan Integrated Transport Terminal To Be Ready By 2010 *
July 07, 2008 16:28 PM 

KUALA LUMPUR, July 7 (Bernama) -- The Bandar Tasik Selatan Integrated Transport Terminal project, which will be replacing the Puduraya Terminal, is expected to be ready by end of 2010, the Dewan Rakyat was told today.

Deputy Transport Minister Datuk Seri Panglima Lajim Ukin said the new terminal would ease the traffic congestion in the city centre, as it could accommodate the increased number of public transport vehicles, especially inter-city buses and taxis, from the southern sector.

"The terminal is expected to accommodate 100,000 passengers of the integrated transport system, namely the Light Rail Transit (LRT), Express Rail Link (ERL) and KTM Komuter," he said in reply to Chua Tee Yong (BN-Labis).

Lajim said other measures adopted by the government to upgrade the public transportation system included the implementation of RM3.45 billion Seremban-Gemas electrified double-tracking rail project which was expected to be ready by 2012, the RM12.485 billion Ipoh-Padang Besar project by 2013 and RM557 Sentul-Batu Caves by 2009.

Apart from that, he said, the Rapid KL bus company had acquired 1,130 new buses to replace the uneconomical old ones.

"Rapid KL has also introduced new routes and increased its buses' frequencies including those of feeder buses," he said.

LRT system operator Rapid KL Sdn Bhd and Syarikat Prasarana Negara Berhad (SPNB) had also bought 32 new additional trains, to ensure its operational efficiency, he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*RM766m Kajang-Seremban Highway done by Jan 2009 *
From Sharon Tan in Parliament, 15 Jul 2008 11:57 AM, THEEDGEDAILY

KUALA LUMPUR: The Kajang-Seremban highway, that is expected to cost RM766 million, is 50% ready and is expected to be completed in January 2009, Works Minister Datuk Mohd Zin Mohamed said in Parliament this morning. 

Toll rates for the 44.3km highway - held for 30-years by concessionaire Lebuhraya Kajang-Seremban Sdn Bhd (Lekas) - has yet to be decided, the minister said. IJM Corp Bhd is the project's key promoter with a 50% stake, with the remaining stake held by the original concessionaire, Antah Holdings Bhd's Kaseh Lebuhraya Sdn Bhd. 

The original concession agreement was sealed between the government and Kaseh on July 10, 1997. Construction commenced in 2002, but works had to be delayed after Kaseh ran into financial problems. The project was revived in November 2006, following a takeover by Lekas. 

The highway is intended to improve connectivity between towns of Kajang, Semenyih and Seremban. It is also to provide an alternative for travellers heading to or from Kuala Lumpur city.


----------



## nazrey

* Ingress trades higher on news of another rail contract *
15 Jul 2008 11:16 AM, THEEDGEDAILY











KUALA LUMPUR: Ingress Corporation Bhd’s shares traded higher yesterday following a news report that it may secure another major rail contract worth RM1 billion after earlier winning a contract of the same value. 

The stock closed 8.34% or four sen higher at 52 sen, with 121,000 shares traded after touching a high of 55 sen. A news report reported that Ingress was tipped to secure the new contract to supply signalling and communication systems for the Ipoh-Padang Besar double-tracking railway project. 

Ingress executive vice-chairman Datuk Rameli Musa could not be reached for comment. 

The company announced on July 7 that its 49% associate company, Balfour Beatty Rail Sdn Bhd, in a joint venture with Ansaldo STS Malaysia Sdn Bhd, had secured a *RM1 billion contract to provide rail electrification for the Ipoh-Padang Besar double-tracking project. *

In a statement to Bursa Malaysia yesterday, Ingress reiterated the securing of the earlier contract, but was silent on the speculation on the portion involving signalling and communication systems. 

Balfour Beatty’s technological expertise in railway systems is evident in the diverse range of services it provides, from planning to project management in the field of power and electrification, track works, signalling and asset management.


----------



## nazrey

NEW



> A model of the Ipoh Railway Station. The double-tracking project between
> Ipoh and Padang Besar will commence construction soon and is scheduled
> for completion in five years. Picture courtesy of Veritas Architects


by Thunder Khoon 










by f9593


----------



## nazrey

*MAHB To Commercialise Its Reserved Land Around Airports*
July 14, 2008 20:14 PM 

KOTA BAHARU, July 14 (Bernama) -- Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd (MAHB) plans to commercially utilise its reserved land around airports, especially the land around the KL International Airport (KLIA), with the view to increasing its income.

General Manager of MAHB Land Management, Muhd Najib Mohd Rawi said apart from being developed into oil palm and coconut plantations, the land will be also developed with commercial buildings to house offices and industries.

"We have seen in overseas, the land near airports have very high value due to the easily available transportation facility for the marketing of products," he told reporters after launching the Smart Programme organised by MAHB at the Pengkalan Chepa secondary school here Monday.

Muhd Najib said KLIA had reserved land amounting to 7,200 hectares with a large part of it planted with oil palm besides housing the Sepang International Circuit, hotels and commercial buildings.

"The available land will be commercialised based on the agreement set by KLIA given its increased value now," he said.

As for the Sultan Abdul Aziz Subang Airport, it has been developed into the country's aerospace centre besides being a training centre for flight trainings, as well as the repair centre for helicopters and aircraft and it also has several office buildings.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Score Growth Will Help Boost Development Of Infrastructure, Says Taib*
July 17, 2008 21:43 PM 

KUCHING, July 17 (Bernama) -- Foreign investors should be welcomed to invest in the *Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (Score)* because the ability to attract multinational enterprises will justify the development of infrastructure, including roads and ports, Chief Minister Tan Sri Abdul Taib Mahmud said Thursday.

He said there were still misconceptions among businessmen that projects being implemented in Score were only for the "big people".

"Any new thing is a new source of income for Sarawak. We should be able to adjust and, in the case of Score, should welcome these people (foreign investors)," he said when officiating at the opening of the seminar on "The Sarawak Investment On Manufacturing and Services Sectors".

Also present was International Trade and Industry Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin.

He said although output from Asean Bintulu Fertilizer Sdn Bhd's anhydrous ammonia and granular urea plant and Petronas' Malaysian Liquefied Natural Gas complex in Bintulu were for exports the amount of business generated had boosted the growth of Bintulu.

"The development of Bintulu was propelled by the natural gas sector, which saw the once-sleepy village of only 5,000 people turned into a town with over 100,000 population that aspires to become the industrial city of Sarawak," he said.

Taib also debunked the misconception that people outside the 70,700 sq km Score, stretching from Tanjung Manis in Mukah to Similajau in Bintulu, did not benefit, adding that opportunities brought about by the economic spin-offs were all over the state.

"This is wrong. You can see new businesses in Kuching while some areas in Score are being served by Miri, which exports its goods and services to Bintulu and Tanjung Manis," he said.

He said these economic activities would make the integration of Sarawak's economy much more aggressive in the next 30 years, when the state was projected to attract about RM300 billion worth of investment in Score.

"About RM67 billion will be used for infrastructure development, which would largely benefit the local small and medium scale industries," he said.

Once fully developed, Score is expected to be one of the main growth drivers in enhancing more cluster-based industries, especially the 10 priority industries, namely, oil-based, aluminium, steel, glass, tourism, palm oil, timber-based, livestock, aquaculture and marine engineering.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Penang*

*Bukit Bendera Train Upgrade Under 9MP - Nor Mohamed*
July 19, 2008 16:30 PM 

BUTTERWORTH, July 19 (Bernama) -- The Bukit Bendera train upgrading work costing RM40 million will be implemented under the Ninth Malaysia Plan (9MP).

Second Finance Minister Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop said Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi had agreed for the project which was dropped during the 9MP Mid-Term Review, to be reinstated.

"It shows the government is always concerned especially when the Bukit Bendera train is part of the state's valuable heritage," he told reporters after launching the Penang Sentral temporary transportation terminal here Saturday.

He said the Bukit Bendera train left lots of nostalgia to people and among them were former prime minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad.

"According to Tun Mahathir, when he was small, his father often took him on board the Bukit Bendera train," he said.

Nor Mohamed said the Penang government had appealed to the prime minister for the project to be reconsidered after it was dropped from the list of 9MP projects during the mid-term review.

"Three days ago, I met the prime minister for the project to be reinstated under the 9MP and he agreed," he said.

He said the Bukit Bendera train service which has become a tourist attraction, had to be upgraded because of the frequent disruption off late.

On the Penang government's appeal for the Penang Outer Ring Road and monorail projects to continue, he said: "No comment. The projects are not on the 9MP implementation list at the moment. Any review has to be made by the prime minister and the Cabinet."

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*First Phase Of Penang Sentral To Be Ready By 2011*
July 19, 2008 18:49 PM 










Integrated terminal: Penang Sentral is 
modelled after Kuala Lumpur Sentral.

BUTTERWORTH, July 19 (Bernama) -- Construction of the first phase of the Penang integrated transport terminal, dubbed Penang Sentral, will begin in the first quarter next year, and be completed by 2011.

This was disclosed by Second Finance Minister Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop.

Penang Sentral, announced by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi on July 31, last year, is one of the federal government's projects to provide a comfortable integrated transport hub under the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER).

The overall project, to be built on the site where the old bus terminal was located, costs RM2 billion and is expected to be completed before 2015.

"The construction of the first phase costs about RM300 million and will comprise convenient transportation link for trains and buses," he told reporters after launching the Penang Sentral temporary transport terminal here today.

The temporary terminal built on a 0.97ha site, and costing about RM5 million, will be the new terminal for buses and taxis in the area until Penang Sentral is ready to commence operation.

Nor Mohamed said the temporary terminal developed by Malaysian Resources Corporation Berhad (MRCB) offers 33 ticket counters, 28 bus platforms, 46 taxi bays, suraus, toilets, escalators and police counters.

"Since it is located just beside the ferry terminal, the temporary terminal could facilitate 4,500 users daily, and about 80,000 users monthly," he said.

The minister also disclosed that the federal government had set aside RM100 million to increase the number of RapidPenang buses from 150 to 350 buses by the end of next year, in a bid to upgrade the efficiency of the state's public transport.

He said with the increase in buses, service links and routes could also be expanded to facilitate 120,000 passengers daily.

Nor Mohamed said the Penang Port Sdn Bhd had also agreed to consider a proposal to extend its service after midnight, especially on weekends and public holidays, to reduce traffic congestions on the Penang Bridge. -- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Penang Sentral*










New centre of connectivity is fast appearing….where a new hub for integrated transportation, integrating rail, ferry and bus services, will soon rise in the north…. Serving as the centre of transportation for Penang and the northern corridor, the hub also integrates retail, commercial and residential development within the planned 6 million square feet of development.

This is Penang Sentral, your gateway to the Northern Corridor of Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur Sentral*










Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) or Sentral Kuala Lumpur is a transit-oriented development that houses the main railway station of Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia. Opened on April 16, 2001, it was built to take over the role of the old Kuala Lumpur Railway Station, a colonial-era landmark that remains open for commuter trains only. KL Sentral is the largest train station in Southeast Asia.










KL Sentral was designed as an intermodal transportation hub. Most of Kuala Lumpur's rail-based public transportation serve KL Sentral while many intercity trains serving Peninsular Malaysia and Singapore start here. Parts of the area such as the railway stations has been constructed while other parts such as shopping malls, offices and apartments are currently under construction and is expected to be fully developed by 2015


----------



## nazrey

*US: Malaysia ready for nuclear energy*
By Zaidi Isham Ismail, Published: 2008/08/05, BusinessTimes










MALAYSIA is well-positioned to embrace nuclear energy to power up its homes and industries due to its good power infrastructure, robust economy and strong leadership attributes in the region.

US Department of Energy deputy assistant secretary Edward McGinnis said the US recognises Malaysia as a regional leader in the research and development of advanced alternative energy, including nuclear.

"The US regards Malaysia as a partner in promoting peaceful and safe uses of technology including nuclear energy.

"We are in the process of extending an invitation to the Prime Minister (Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi) to join the Global Nuclear Energy Partnership (GNEP) at its next meeting in October in Paris, France," McGinnis told Business Times in Kuala Lumpur recently.

GNEP is an organisation of 21 countries, three permanent international non-government observers (comprising the International Atomic Energy Agency, Generation IV International Forum and Euratom) and 17 participating observer countries.

All members share a common vision of advancing new technologies to make possible the expansion of safe, clean nuclear energy to help meet growing global energy demand in a safe and secure manner.

Members include all the nuclear majors such as the US, France, Russia and the UK as well as other partners like Senegal, Jordan, South Korea, Ghana and potential candidates and observer countries such as Argentina, Brazil, Egypt, Libya, Turkey, South Africa, Sweden, Morocco and Finland.

Partner nations also aim to improve the environment through effective nuclear waste or spent fuel disposal and reduce the risk of nuclear proliferation.

"Asia already has Japan, Australia and China as partners and we are also in the process of extending our invitation to Thailand, the Philippines and Indonesia," said McGinnis.

He said GNEP provides member countries and new potential members the opportunity to exchange ideas and discuss possible collaboration in furthering Malaysia's interest in using nuclear energy after 2020.

"If Malaysia chooses to join the partnership, other member countries will offer expertise, skills, knowledge and financing mechanism.

"Admittedly nuclear energy requires significant investment upfront, but it will become profitable and economically viable in the long term due to reactor reliability. It is also a source of clean energy," he added.

McGinnis however said nuclear energy is not to replace other energy sources but to complement them such as hydro, solar, gas, wind, and spent fuel will be disposed of in a safe manner.

Member countries participating in GNEP voluntarily engage to share efforts and gain the benefits for economical and peaceful nuclear energy.

Cooperation among member countries will be carried out under existing and new bilateral agreements as well as existing multilateral arrangements.


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*

*MMC in RM2b deal	*
By Presenna Nambiar, Published: 2008/08/05
BusinessTimes










*The purchase of Aliran Ihsan Resources will make the group an integrated global water and power producer while the addition of Senai Airport will complete MMC's logistics portfolio*

INFRASTRUCTURE group MMC Corp Bhd announced yesterday a RM2.2 billion deal that, in one stroke, will strengthen both its logistics and international utilities businesses.

It will buy Senai airport manager Senai Airport Terminal Services Sdn Bhd (SATS) via an all-share deal worth RM1.95 billion as well as make a general offer worth about RM240 million in cash and loan stocks to completely control Johor-based water treatment plant operator, Aliran Ihsan Resources Bhd (AIRB).

The deal is a related party transaction given that substantial shareholders of both SATS and AIRB are persons connected to MMC's major indirect shareholder, Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Shah Syed Nor.

MMC will issue 696.4 million new shares at an issue price of RM2.80 per share to pay for SATS.

The diversified group said the RM1.95 billion price tag for SATS was in consideration of SATS' 1,087.2ha of freehold land, which is valued at RM2.2 billion by IPC Island Property Consultants Sdn Bhd.

On top of the share swap, MMC will also advance RM417.2 million to Enigma Harmoni Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of SATS, to repay advances to SATS given by Semarak Restu Sdn Bhd, a majority shareholder.

MMC will borrow to pay for AIRB shares and redeemable cumulative unsecured loan stocks.

MMC plans to maintain AIRB's listing status after the acquisition.

"These acquisitions are a strategic fit for MMC as they provide us with a competitive advantage in the utilities and infrastructure businesses," MMC's Malaysia chief executive officer Hasni Harun said.

He said AIRB will complement the group's global power generation business, particularly in the MENA (Middle East and North Africa) region where power project bidders are invariably required to provide water solution proposals in their bids.

"The acquisitions will enable us to be an integrated water and power producer in the global arena and allow us to compete more effectively in these fast-growing markets," Hasni added.

On its acquisition of SATS, Hasni said the addition will complete MMC's logistics portfolio covering air, sea and land transportation businesses.

The acquisition of SATS will also enable MMC to offer multimodal connectivity through southern Johor, an area that stands to benefit from the development of Iskandar Malaysia

"With a comprehensive air, sea and land transportation system, we are optimistic that the region will become more attractive to international investors," Hasni said.

MMC has interests in the *Port of Tanjung Pelepas* and Johor Port as well as JP Logistics Sdn Bhd, a container haulage company.

The move is in line with MMC's plan to develop an integrated regional cargo and logistics hub in Johor.


----------



## nazrey

*Malacca CIQ and airport expansion hit by rising costs*
Thursday July 24, 2008, TheStar










Awaiting funds: The CIQ project (left), part of the Malacca River 
Beautification project, is a victim to rising material costs.

MALACCA: Two high-impact Federal Government projects here worth RM173mil have hit a snag owing to the recent increase in construction costs.

Contractors of the RM42mil Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) complex to be built across the Malacca River have warned the state that the project may be delayed or halted due to the unexpected cost hikes.

Chief Minister Datuk Seri Mohd Ali Rustam confirmed that the project was halted recently.

“The contractors are unable to carry on as the profit margin is small due to the rise in cost of materials such as steel.

“I hope the Federal Government will do something to enable the contractors to overcome the problem and ensure high-impact projects are completed,” he told reporters after attending a briefing on board the ss Lili Marleen here recently.

He said the project was vital for the state’s tourism sector, especially with Malacca’s declaration as a World Heritage Site.

“Immediately after the declaration, hotels here reported room occupancy of 69% even during off-peak days,” he said.

Work on the CIQ, part of the RM320mil Malacca River beautification and rehabilitation project, started in February 2007 and was scheduled for completion in April 2008.

It is aimed at upgrading Customs and Immigration services to cater to the increasing number of arrivals, which stands at about 200,000 a year.

At present, only 17% of the project is completed.

Another project, which has hit a snag, is the Batu Berendam Airport expansion under the Transport Ministry.

The RM131mil project, aimed at extending the airport’s runway to 1,880m to take in Boeing 737-400 and Airbus A320 aircraft, is scheduled for completion by April 2009.

However, owing to an oversight, it was realised that only half-loaded Boeing 737-400 and Airbus A320 could use the runway as fully-loaded planes would require a 2,200m runway.

The state recently requested additional funds to construct the additional 400m.

The upgraded Batu Berendam Airport is crucial for the state’s growing tourism industry, especially for the expected increase in medical tourists.

The state received 64,000 medical tourists, mostly Indonesians, last year and is ahead of Penang, Federal Territory, Selangor and Johor.

Mohd Ali said the state had forwarded an appeal to the Federal Government on the matter.

“These are federal projects and the state leaves it to the Government to handle them,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) complex *
built across the Malacca River (NEW)
Facing to Malacca Strait


----------



## nazrey

*DPMM Expresses Interest In Gemas-Johor Baharu Double Track Railway Project*
August 06, 2008 16:46 PM 

KUALA LUMPUR, Aug 6 (Bernama) -- Dewan Perniagaan Melayu Malaysia (DPMM) has expressed its interest to be the main contractor for the Gemas-Johor Baharu double-tracking railway project.

DPMM president Syed Ali Alattas said the project worth RM9 billion is expected to be opened for tenders soon by the government.

Master Vendor Corporation Sdn Bhd, which is a subsidiary of Yayasan DPMM, will be responsible for dividing the government's project by appointing contractors, professionals and Malay entrepreneurs capable of handling the work.

"We believe that we have the capability and capacity to handle the project with 200,000 members, out of whom 30,000 are registered contractors," he said at a media briefing here Wednesday.

To this end, Master Vendor has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with China Railway Construction Corporation Ltd in April this year to assist in the development of the railway project.

The two parties have agreed to form a consortium to undertake the project.

"They have agreed to support with the training of contractors as well as to finance it," Syed Ali said.

Under the MoU, China Railway will assist in providing the supply of railway materials, construction materials, expertise as well as helping Master Vendor to liaise with China's Eximbank to obtain financing facilities where necessary.

China Railway is one of the largest and most powerful mega-size multiple construction corporations as well as the largest project contractor in China.

Its businesses comprise construction project contracting, survey, design and consultation, industrial manufacturing, exploitation of real estate, capital operation and logistics.

It was reported in June that the government may call for tenders for the Gemas-Johor Baharu railway project by year-end.

The project involves building over 200 kilometres of parallel railway tracks, including stations, depots, halts, yards and bridges.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Melaka*

*Longer Landing Strip At LTBB To Accommodate Boeing 737 And Airbus 320*
August 06, 2008 18:51 PM 

MELAKA, Aug 6 (Bernama) -- The Melaka State Assembly was told today that the landing strip at the Batu Berendam Airport (LTBB) would be extended to allow landing by *Boeing 737 and Airbus 320.*

Chief Minister Datuk Seri Mohd Ali Rustam said the extension of the landing strip, which length would be 1,800 metres from 1,350 metres previously, was part of the *LTBB (Lapangan Terbang Batu Berendam) expansion project, costing RM131.5 million, which began in April 2007 and scheduled for completion in April next year.*

He said the project was aimed at improving facilities for health tourists.

"There has been a sharp increase in health tourist arrivals, from 18,295 people in 2004 to 67,201 last year, which is an increase of 367 percent," he said in response to a question by Datuk Abdul Wahab Abdul Latip (BN-Durian Tunggal)today.

Mohd Ali said the state government had held discussions with several airlines, including Airasia, Firefly and a company from China, to make LTBB as hub for cargo and passenger flights for the southern region.

"Apart from that, Sun Power, a company which has invested RM2.2 billion in Melaka, is negotiating with Malaysia Airport Sdn Bhd for a cargo flight," he added.

On the drop in number of passengers to land at LTBB, from 44,275 in 2004 to 26,218 last year, Mohd Ali said this was because only the Riau Airlines continued to operate its Pekan Baru-Melaka-Pekan Baru flight after 2006 compared with three airlines in 2004.

Berjaya Air ceased its Subang-Melaka-Pekan Baru-Melaka-Subang flight at the LTBB in February 2006, while the Merpati Nusantara Airlines ceased its operations at the airport in April 2005.

To a supplementary question from Khoo Poay Tiong (DAP-Ayer Keroh), Mohd Ali said the state government had submitted an application to the federal government to extend the landing strip at LTBB by another 400 metres to 2,200 metres for full load landing by a Boeing 737.

On a suggestion by Betty Chew Gek Cheng (DAP-Kota Laksamana), Mohd Ali said he agreed with her that Melaka and Penang which had been accorded a World Heritage City status to collaborate in the promotion of both cities.

Meanwhile, State Tourism, Culture and Heritage Committee Chairman Datuk Seet Har Cheow said 3.246 million domestic and foreign tourists visited Melaka during the first six months of this year.

"This is an increase of 17.3 percent in tourist arrivals in the state over the same period last year," he said in response to a question from Latipah Omar (BN-Taboh Naning).

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Kedah*

*RM410m expansion plan for Kulim Hi-Tech Park*
By Marina Emmanuel,	Published: 2008/08/07, BusinessTimes

AN INTERNATIONAL school, two hotels, medical facilities for chemical-related injuries and a dedicated police station are among the amenities being planned under the fourth phase of the Kulim Hi-Tech Park in Kedah.

Kulim Technology Park Corp (KTPC) group chief executive officer Datuk Ahmad Shukri Tajuddin said the federal government had earlier this year allocated RM145 million for the fourth phase of the science park, which covers 156ha.

"A fifth phase covering 422ha was also announced with a RM265 million allocation," he told Business Times.

Ahmad Shukri said the park's third phase - which covers 172ha - can accommodate another five new tenants and then it will be full.

He said the ELC International School is scheduled to begin in September and teachers and staff are currently being shortlisted.

"Construction work on a two-to three-star category hotel, boasting 100 rooms, is expected to take off by the end of this year with development costs tagged at RM40 million," Ahmad Shukri said, adding the proposed hotel project will be carried out by Alor Star-based property developer MBAS Jaya Sdn Bhd.

The proposed hotel will take around one-and-a-half years to be completed.

Also on the drawing board is a 200-room new hotel.

Meanwhile, a RM5 million two-storey hostel is also being planned in Phase 4 of the park.

The 31-bedroom hostel, for which construction will begin by the end of this year, will be managed by KTPC, which oversees the management of the park.

Ahmad Shukri also said that plans are afoot to meet the human resource needs of the park's tenants.

"A more concerted skills development centre at the park is being worked out with the cooperation of the Northern Corridor Implementation Agency and the Kedah Industrial Skills and Management Development Centre," he added.


----------



## nazrey

*Penang*

*Penang airport out-of-date, says Lim* 
by Regina William, 07 Aug 2008 10:56 AM, THEDGEDAILY

PENANG: The Penang state government has called on the transport ministry to compel Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd (MAHB) to hasten the upgrading works at the Penang International Airport. 

Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng said the dilapidated condition of the airport, especially the washrooms, left much to be desired. 

“The last time the airport was renovated was in 2001 at a cost of RM39.7 million. There is an urgent need to upgrade the (squatting) toilets which are not favoured, especially by Westerners and this does not augur well for an international airport. 

“At least 60 toilets which are tourist friendly were supposed to have been built but have yet to be implemented,” Lim said in a statement yesterday. 

He said Transport Minister Datuk Ong Tee Keat, in reply to his written question, had said the upgrading works were in the process of being carried out. Lim said the tenders were supposed to have been called for last month. 

“Being an international airport and the focal point of many tourists arriving into the country, this airport should have facilities of the same standards as the KLIA. 

“We do not want the state’s image to be marred by filthy and out-of-date toilets, and we hope the ministry will carry out the necessary upgrading works as soon as possible,” he added.


----------



## nazrey

*Scomi Expects To Complete New Centre By Year End*
August 07, 2008 21:28 PM 

RAWANG, Aug 7 (Bernama) -- Scomi Engineering Bhd subsidiary, Scomi Rail Bhd expects to complete its new RM30 million technology and manufacturing centre (STMC) in *Rawang* by end of this year.

Scomi group chairman, Tan Sri Asmat Kamaludin said the 150,000 sq ft is designed to manufacture both monorail and conventional steel wheel rail vehichles such as the electrical multiple unit (EMU), locomotive and rail wagon.

He said the facility which will comprise a 12-station monorail and 16-station EMU rail can assembly lines will provide Scomi the capability to produce a carbody every five to seven days in a single shift.

"This is in line with Scomi's goal to become an integrated monorail systems provider offering full range services include design, fabrication and integration of monorail rolling stocks and related electrical and mechanical (E&M) systems," he said.

"The EMU assembly line can be doubled up as a secondary monorail line for future expansion," he said after the ground breaking ceremony here today.

He said that the facility with its 1-km test track will also house research and development centre for all its logistics engineering activities.

Transport Minister, Datuk Ong Tee Keat officiated the ground breaking ceremony.

At the event, Ong also welcomed the move by Scomi to enhance its efficiency, saying it was in line with the government's efforts to improve public transportation in the country.

"Public transportation has overnight become a solution to many road users following the rise in the price of petrol," he said.

"For monorail alone, we have seen the average passenger rate going up to 61,937 a day after the rise in petrol price from 61,302 before the price rise.

"As for RapidKL bus, there has been a 7.5 percent rise in the number of daily passengers from 365,111 previously to 392,654 now," Ong said.

He said the new centre will also help create more job opportunities in the Rawang area and bring more vendors from the small and medium industries of the sector to the area.

On another note, Ong said his ministry was also looking at the prospect of of refurbishing old EMUs.

"We are assessing the condition of the old units and the parties that would be appointed to refurbish the old rail units," he said.

The government is looking at the cost and is expected to finalise the evaluation by end of this year, he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Bigger facility to spur Scomi monorail ambition*
By Azlan Abu Bakar	Published: 2008/08/08, BusinessTimes










SCOMI Rail Bhd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Scomi Engineering Bhd, has allocated investments worth RM30 million to enhance its position as a leading regional logistics engineering player.

The group hopes to realise the ambition with the expansion of its *Technology and Manufacturing Centre (STMC) in Rawang, Selangor*.

Group chairman Tan Sri Asmat Kamaludin said the centre will help Scomi become an integrated monorail system provider offering a full range of services which include design, fabrication and integration of monorail rolling stock and related electrical and mechanical system.

"STMC, with a present build-up area of 125,000 sq ft, will be expanded to 150,000 sq ft and be fitted with high precision equipment and complete with a one km test track," he told reporters after the groundbreaking ceremony yesterday.

Asmat said once completed by end of 2008, the new facility will comprise a 12-station monorail and 16-station electrical multiple unit railcar assembly line.

Officiating at the groundbreaking ceremony was Transport Minister Datuk Ong Tee Keat. Also present was Scomi Engineering president Hilmy Zaini.

The facility in Rawang currently produces the Scomi Urban Transportation Rail Application (Sutra), buses, special-purpose vehicles such as aircraft refueler, hydrant refueler, petroleum tanks and compactors for domestic as well as for export markets.

Scomi is optimistic of securing monorail jobs in India and Vietnam soon.

"Proposals for the monorail projects in Mumbai and Hanoi are now in the advanced stages and we hope to firm up the deals soon," said Hilmy.

Apart from Mumbai and Hanoi, he said, the company is also looking to bid for monorail projects in the Middle East, Africa and several cities in India.

"All of the proposals are in different stages but we are close to getting the two (Mumbai and Hanoi) soon," he said.


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur (KL)*

*SkyPark to bring new life to Subang airport*
By Presenna Nambiar	Published: 2008/08/07, BusinessTimes










SKYPARK FBO Malaysia Sdn Bhd, a newly set up fixed base operator (FBO) at the Subang airport, expects to chart RM3 million to RM5 million in revenue in its first year of operation.

The company, which is part of the RM350 million redevelopment plan for Subang airport, is the result of a joint venture between Switzerland-based ExecuJet Aviation Group and Australia's Hawker Pacific.

It offers services for private and corporate aircraft such as fuelling, repairs, parking, tie-down and hangar storage.

"The introduction of Swiss VistaJet Holding SA's charter services and the establishment of the SkyPark FBO (in Malaysia) takes us further forward in our journey towards setting up the region's first general and corporate aviation hub with world-class standard of products, services, facilities and amenities," Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak said at the launch of SkyPark FBO in Subang yesterday.

He said it is the aim of the government to develop the Malaysia International Aerospace Centre into a pulsating and thriving centre of private aviation, the largest and finest in Asean, if not Asia.

VistaJet is SkyPark FBO's first customer to offer private jet charter services with an initial commitment of two dedicated aircraft in Subang.

There are plans to bring in another aircraft in 2009.

"Subang has been quiet for the last 10 years and we plan to put it back on the world map," Subang SkyPark Sdn Bhd executive director Datuk Ravindran Menon said.

*He said the first phase of the redevelopment of Subang Airport is almost complete with the launch of SkyPark FBO and the RM35 million refurbishment of Terminal 3 which will be completed in October this year.*

Work on Phase 2 of the three-part redevelopment of the terminal is to start next month. It will entail the creation of a regional aviation centre with maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) facilities, a dedicated hangar and corporate aviation-related industries.

"The FBO operations will be a significant investment for both Hawker Pacific and ExecuJet, but it will be the investment that is put into the development of the MRO facility that would be enormous," Hawker Pacific chief executive officer Alan Smith said.

He said a typical maintenance facility would involve between US$5 million and US$10 million (RM16.4 million and RM32.8 million) in investments, without taking into account the investment in training.

Hawker Pacific and ExecuJet plan to individually operate MRO hangars in their own products and services, with aircraft parking services.


----------



## nazrey

*KTMB - Malayan Railways Limited*

*KTMB ordered to upgrade rolling stocks to boost capacity*
Friday August 8, 2008, TheStar

*RAWANG: In efforts to boost KTMB’s capacity, Transport Minister Datuk Ong Tee Keat has ordered the company to refurbish old and abandoned electrical multiple unit rail cars.*

Refurbishing rolling stock is a faster and cheaper way to meet the demand from the increasing number of passengers, he explained.

“If we were to order new trains, it would take more than two years,” he said.

Refurbishing rolling stock did not mean a “cut and paste” job.

Ong stressed and added: “It involves the latest technology. It is not just repairing, that is why I do not want to use the word ‘repairing’.”

Ong said his ministry and KTMB were doing an evaluation on the cost efficiency, delivery and other factors of the project.

“We hope to complete our analysis by the end of the year so we can start on the refurbishing work as soon as possible,” he told reporters after attending the ground breaking ceremony of Scomi’s technology and manufacturing centre here yesterday.

Meanwhile, Scomi Engineering president Hilmy Zaini said Scomi, which has refurbished 150 Rapid buses, would be keen on the KTMB rolling stock refurbishment project if given the opportunity.

*Hilmy added that it would also bid for the expansion of the KL monorail and Putra light rail transit systems.*


----------



## nazrey

*Penang Airport needs urgent renovations*
Fri, Aug 08, 2008, The New Straits Times 

GEORGE TOWN, MALAYSIA: Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng is urging the Transport Ministry, through Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd, to speed up renovation works at Penang International Airport.

Lim said the airport's deplorable state was compounded by washrooms in bad condition.

"This does not reflect the airport's status as an international airport. It is important for us to project a good image to visitors and tourists who come here.

"We do not want the state's image to be tarnished just because of this. We are worried that it will be a factor to a decrease in the number of local and foreign visitors coming here," he added.

Transport Minister Datuk Ong Tee Keat had earlier stated that the last time renovation works were carried out at the airport was on March 1, 2001, costing RM39.7 million.

They covered expansion works and renovation of the building's terminal.


----------



## nazrey

*Kuching Airport Needs A LCCT* 
by Ozgur Tore ( Thursday, 07 August 2008 )
Source: Bernama 

The Kuching International Airport needs a Low Cost Carrier Terminal (LCCT) in view of the increased number of passengers using AirAsia, an official with the airline said today. AirAsia Manager for Sabah, Sarawak and Brunei Shanmugam Nathan said the terminal such as that in the KL International Airport (KLIA) and Terminal 2 in Kota Kinabalu would serve not only AirAsia but also other current and future low cost airlines which will operate in the country.

It is not a want from AirAsia but more of what is needed in view of the increasing number of passengers, he told reporters here after presenting sponsored AirAsia tickets here for the National Conference of Secretaries to be held in Kuching, Kuala Lumpur and Kota Kinabalu end of this month and early May.

Shanmugam said in a day AirAsia offered 10 return flights for the Kuching- Kuala Lumpur route as well as three return flights for the Kuching-Johor Baharu route and one flight daily to Penang, Sibu, Miri and Bintulu.

AirAsia also launched direct flights to Macau, Jakarta and Bali from Kuching this month.

It also plans to fly the Kuching-Singapore route this year and the Kuching-Bandar Seri Begawan route this June.

Shanmugam said AirAsia hoped that the Sarawak state government would consider establishing a LCCT at the Kuching airport in line with its plans to make Kuching a hub for the operations of low cost carriers in the future.


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur*

*Skypark to transform SAAS airport into private air travel hub*
08 Aug 2008 11:36 AM THEEDGEDAILY

SUBANG: The transformation of the Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah (SAAS) Airport into a regional fixed base operation (FBO) for executive air travel would be completed when its commercial apparatus becomes operational in 24 months, said Subang Skypark executive director Datuk Ravindran Menon yesterday. 

Speaking after the inauguration of Skypark FBO Malaysia Terminal, Ravindran said the first phase of the terminal was completed in five months, one month ahead of schedule. 

Work on the second phase of the project on a 30-acre site, comprising a dedicated business aircraft precinct and aircraft parking hangar, costing RM150 million would begin once relevant approvals are obtained. 

“When this is completed, we hope to bring SAAS airport back to life as an international hub for business aviation,” said Ravindran, adding it would also have maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) facilities. 

Subang Skypark has teamed up with Switzerland’s Vistajet Holdings SA to use Skypark FBO Malaysia Terminal for capturing the Asian market for executive travels. Vistajet started operation last month with two Bombardier aircraft, costing US$60 million (RM198 million). 

Its chairman Thomas Flohr said there was tremendous growth potential for FBO or private air travel in this region. 

“Business aviation is now seen as a tool to make executives more efficient. We started with two aircraft but we plan to have five aircraft operating here by the end of 2009 as the demand for our services increase. We have 19 executive jets and we have placed an order for 35 new planes with an option for another 25, costing US$1.5 billion as part of our preperation to expand in this region,” said Flohr.


----------



## nazrey

*Scomi sets sights on LRT jobs *
by Yong Yen Nie, 08 Aug 2008 10:52 AM THEEDGEDAILY

RAWANG: Scomi Group Bhd has proposed to the government to expand the rolling stock of the existing monorail to cater for the increasing passenger volume. The company also expressed interest in participating in the extension of the current light rail transit (LRT) tracks. 

Speaking to reporters after the ground-breaking ceremony of Scomi’s monorail factory here yesterday, the president of Scomi Engineering Hilmy Zaini said the proposal was prompted by the full capacity of the existing monorail. 

“We would like to propose the expansion of the KL Monorail. The capacity (of monorails) today is quite limited, especially during the rush hour, and it’s time we consider the expansion of the LRT and the monorail system, in addition to the number of buses on the road.” 

Scomi is proposing that the existing two-car monorail system be replaced with its four-car system. The cost of replacement is not known. 

The other major job that Scomi is eyeing is the extension of the existing LRT lines which is already in the pipeline under the Ninth Malaysia Plan. The government is said to have allocated about RM10 billion for the extension of the LRT lines from Kelana Jaya to Subang Jaya and from Sri Petaling via Puchong to Subang Jaya. 

The tenders are not out yet but leading the pack will be international manufacturers such as Bombardier of Canada who provided the systems in the existing LRT lines. This is because the LRT systems have proprietary technology that is owned by Bombardier. 

The civil works on the existing line was done by local construction companies. 

Although a new player, Scomi has secured some rail related works. Last November, Scomi Engineering secured a RM121.8 million contract to upgrade the electrical and mechanical systems under the Kelana Jaya LRT expansion project. 

However, Transport Minister Datuk Ong Tee Keat said the decision on which company would take up the job does not rest on the transport ministry alone. 

“It’s not a decision made by the Transport Ministry alone because the costing comes under the purview of MoF (Ministry of Finance),” he said. 

Nevertheless, he said the transport ministry would take the initiative to study the feasibility of the proposals brought before them, despite the final decision being a collective one by both ministries. 

In a related development, Ong said that the Gemas-Johor Bahru double-tracking rail project was not on the ministry’s radar at the moment as it wanted to concentrate on the refurbishment of the existing and old rolling stocks first. 

“The project has to be deferred currently as our hands are already full,” he said. 

The Edge weekly had reported that China Railway Engineering Corp (CREC) had expressed interest to build the 197-km long Gemas-Johor Baru double-tracking railway project estimated at RM9 billion. The Chinese company was awarded a portion of the double tracking job several years ago before the government back tracked on its decision and awarded it to a MMC Corp Bhd and Gamuda joint-venture. 

On another matter, Ong said the ministry was evaluating the cost of overhauling, repairing and refurbishing the old electrical multiple units (EMU) to meet the shortage of rolling stock for the Komuter services provided by Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB). 

“Currently, we are studying the details, cost implementation and completion schedule, and we expect the evaluation process to be completed by the third quarter this year,” he said. 

Ong said it would take at least two years to obtain new rolling stock units, and hence, the ministry was looking at repairing some old and abandoned units instead. 

“So long as these old units are still repairable, we should always attempt to do so first,” he said. 

Meanwhile, Hilmy said given the opportunity, Scomi would also like to participate in KTMB’s old EMU refurbishment project. 

“We are in the rail business, and we certainly have the capacity to refurbish old units. If given the opportunity, yes, we will participate and put in the proposal for the refurbishment work.” 

Hilmy added that the company’s proposals to build monorails in Mumbai and Vietnamese cities were at the advanced stage. 

“There are no firm deals yet, but we hope they would be firmed up as soon as possible,” he said, adding that these projects were valued in the regions of “hundreds of millions”. 

As Scomi had recently participated in another bid for a monorail job in Bologna, Italy, in addition to various bids in other countries, the company’s hands were already full for the year, he added.


----------



## nazrey

*Johor*

*60 Percent Infrastructural Work In Iskandar Malaysia Given To Bumiputera Contractors*
August 08, 2008 20:54 PM

MUAR, Aug 8 (Bernama) -- About 60 percent of infrastructural work worth RM3 billion in Iskandar Malaysia have been given to Bumiputera contractors.

Menteri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said the remaining 40 percent would be given out through open tender, including to non-Bumiputera contractors.

"The amount (RM3 billion) does not include the works given directly to the small contractors through the federal and state government allocations," he said when opening the annual general meeting of the Johor branch of the Malay Contractors Association of Malaysia, here Friday.

Abdul Ghani, who is also the joint chairman of the Iskandar Malaysia Development Authority, said he would help Bumiputera contractors acquire jobs in the construction projects carried out private investors in the economic development region.

However, he said, they must be prepared to compete with their counterparts from the other communities.

"I would not just wash off my hands in this matter although there are private investments. I will try to channel some work to the Bumiputera contractors."

On claims that sand from Johor was still being exported to Singapore, he said from the feedback received from the Land and Mines Department and Customs Department, this was not true.

He, however, assured that sand mining in Johor would be monitored to ensure that the construction material was not exported to Singapore.

He said the state government only allowed the export of silica.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak*

*RM195m Kuching convention centre to open next August*
Friday August 8, 2008, TheStar

_KUCHING: The new Borneo Convention Centre Kuching (BCCK) will boost Sarawak as a destination for conferences and events when it is completed next year.

Currently under construction, the RM195mil centre is scheduled to open for business in August 2009.

BCCK chief executive Trevor McCartney said the centre’s target market was international associations and corporations as well as local and regional organisations.

“We will initially target national and regional events while international events are our long-term target.

“For next year, we’re targeting 170 events ranging from banquets to meetings and conventions,” he said during a media briefing and project site tour recently.

Located on the Kuching Isthmus about 5km from the city centre, BCCK is the first purpose-built convention centre in Borneo and will accommodate up to 5,000 people in its Great Hall.

“The Great Hall can be divided to accommodate smaller conventions and exhibitions. Our target is events with 800 to 1,500 delegates,” McCartney said.

Other facilities include 14 meeting rooms, a restaurant called The Leaf which will serve international and Asian cuisines, a business centre and a covered carpark with 800 spaces.

McCartney said that one of the centre’s unique features was its roof designed in the shape of a leaf with environmental conservation in mind.

“Rainwater will run down a track on the roof to water features on both sides of the building where it will be collected and recycled,” he said.

Besides boosting the convention business in Sarawak, BCCK will act as a catalyst for development in the Isthmus area.

A five-star hotel, marina, shopping complex and office towers are developments planned for the area over the next 10 years, McCartney said.


----------



## nazrey

The state-of-the-art Borneo Convention Centre Kuching (BCCK)
by mochaholic of catscity.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Bina Puri close to landing RM290m EDL job *
29-07-2008: By Jose Barrock THEEDGEDAILY

KUALA LUMPUR: Bina Puri Holdings Bhd is said to be close to bagging a RM290 million highway construction contract from Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB), sources say. 

The contract is understood to be a portion of the Eastern Dispersal Link (EDL), the RM980 million highway which will connect the tail-end of the North-South Expressway at Pandan to the Customs, Immigration and Quarantine complex in Tanjung Puteri, Johor Bharu. 

Last June, the federal government awarded MRCB a 34-year concession for the design, construction, operation and management, and maintenance of the EDL, which is slated to be a three-lane dual-carriageway, 8.1km road with about 4.4 km elevated. 

It is learnt that MRCB would be giving out the letter of award to Bina Puri in the next few days, with an announcement to be made to Bursa Malaysia shortly after. 

With the award of this contract, Bina Puri’s order book will be nudged up to about RM1.7 billion. Other jobs under its belt are the RM300 million construction of the Pasukan Gerakan Am (a unit of the local police force) complex in Muar, Johor, and the RM228 million Dewan Undangan Negeri Complex in Kuching, Sarawak. 

The company has also bid for the RM350 million Kementerian Kerjaya Komplex in Jalan Sultan Salahuddin, Kuala Lumpur, where it is up against the likes of IJM and UEM Group. 

Bina Puri also has a presence in Thailand, the Middle East and Pakistan which account for RM860 million of its order book. 

For the first three months of the current financial year ended March, Bina Puri posted a net profit of RM1.2 million on the back of RM150.6 million in revenue. In contrast to the corresponding period a year ago, Bina Puri’s net profit fell by 14%, despite a 44% increase in revenue. 

In the notes accompanying its financial results, Bina Puri says that its earnings were adversely impacted by the high cost of raw materials, such as cement and steel bars, and also diesel. The company adds that it will negotiate with its clients to mitigate the impact of such increases. 

Year to date, Bina Puri’s stock has gained about 9% in value, outpacing the Kuala Lumpur Construction Index by about 42%. The counter closed yesterday at 98.5 sen, up 1.5 sen.


----------



## nazrey

*RM14b extra funds for govt projects *
NST Online » 2008/09/18

KUALA LUMPUR: The national treasury is expected to release in stages an additional RM14 billion to ensure government projects nationwide are not delayed due to the rising costs of building materials. 

Works Minister Datuk Mohd Zin Mohamed said the cost of government projects was estimated to have gone up between 15 and 20 per cent across the board, hence the move to increase the current RM70 billion development budget.

"To balance out the situation, we have also approved a three-month extension for contractors so they can adjust their implementation schedule.

"This means that if the completion date was initially set for 24 months, it will now be extended to 27 months without liquidated asset damages," he said yesterday.

*Meanwhile, Mohd Zin said the Works Ministry had spent RM6.4 billion, or 65.8 per cent, of its RM13.4 billion budget under the Ninth Malaysia Plan. He said as of Aug 31, the ministry had completed 209 out of 521 projects nationwide, including 158 highway, road and bridge projects; 36 building projects; and 15 non-physical projects such as studies and design.*

"The Works Ministry has been allocated RM2.589 billion to complete the remaining 312 projects currently being implemented or at the planning stage." 

Mohd Zin added that his ministry would officially hand over 30 federal projects in Sabah, worth RM1.41 billion, next month.


----------



## nazrey

*Scomi Engineering Still Keen On Penang Monorail*
September 19, 2008 16:07 PM
By Massita Ahmad

KUALA LUMPUR, Sept 19 (Bernama) - Scomi Engineering Bhd, a monorail system supplier, is still interested to provide a monorail system for Penang, although the Penang Monorail project has been removed from the Ninth Malaysia Plan.

The company is willing to look at any city, state or federal government of any country that is considering implementing a monorail system. "We are more than willing to go to the discussion table and see how best we can fit into the requirement," its president, Hilmy Zaini told Bernama recently.

Scomi Engineering through a consortium with Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd had put in the bid in the early part of this year for the Penang Monorail project. Among other bidders was Japans Hitachi.

The 52km-monorail, expected to serve as the backbone for the states public transportation network, was reported to be worth RM1.6 billion.

According to Hilmy, the company carried out a thorough feasibility study for the project, including ridership and alignment studies as well as underground mapping.

Specific studies had to be taken in order to submit a meaningful bid, he said.

The consortium has spent several millions of ringgit so far, an amount that would have been normally incurred to put in such studies, he said.

On the impact of delaying the project, Hilmy said the obvious setback will be the price escalation.

"When we put in the bid, there was a specific period price validity. That has lapsed now. Prices as you know, keep increasing. The longer you wait the more expensive it is going to be.

"Concrete and steel prices have gone up more or less by 20 percent. Of course if there is firm interest again for Penang Monorail, we can do another costing as such," said Hilmy.

Asked whether Penangites urgently needed the monorail system, Hilmy said "it was an open secret that they have been asking for such a system for the last 10 years. What we have found out is that the most optimal system for Penang, at the right price and at the right construction period, is the monorail."

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia to use nuclear energy by 2023*
Saturday September 20, 2008 By SARBAN SINGH TheStar

GEMENCHEH: Malaysia will use nuclear energy to produce electricity by 2023 as global supplies of natural gas and coal deplete.

Energy, Water and Communications Minister Datuk Shaziman Abu Mansor said the Government was left with no choice but to use nuclear energy as it was the better alternative.

“I will be briefing the Cabinet in a fortnight. We have no choice but to start the ball rolling. You cannot say you want to use nuclear power in the next few months, and expect everything to be in place,” he said at the Mara Junior Science College here yesterday.

His ministry and the Science, Technology and Innovation Ministry have prepared a paper on the nuclear energy issue.

Shaziman said the exceptionally-high prices of gas and coal were another reason the Government had to start looking for alternatives.

The price of coal, at US$70 (RM242) per tonne in June, had almost tripled recently. It was hovering between US$140 (RM485) and US$180 (RM623) per tonne now.

“When the Government raised electricity tariffs in June, it had expected the price of coal to remain around US$75 (RM260) per tonne. But the increase in coal prices had been exceptional and we need to act now,” he said.

Shaziman said the Government might also review its earlier decision to remove gas subsidies by only 5% annually.

“We feel the price of gas should reflect the market rate. The Government now gives a 70% discount and this is no longer viable,” he said, adding that although Petronas had sufficient gas reserves, it was for future use.

On a separate matter, Shaziman said the Government would start the construction of the Air Ngoi-ngoi treatment plant next year instead of in the 10th Malaysia Plan because of the high demand for treated water in Nilai and Enstek. The plant will produce 350 million litres of water a day.

Shaziman said the ministry had also sought an additional RM150mil from the Government for the construction of the Teriang dam next year to address the shortage of untreated water supply for the Sg Terip and Sg Linggi dams particularly during the dry season.


----------



## nazrey

*Danawa in joint study on Kuching-Pontianak fibre optic link*
By Sulok Tawie	Published: 2008/09/22 BusinessTimes

SARAWAK-BASED Internet service provider and ICT firm Danawa Resources Sdn Bhd has teamed up with Indonesia's PT Trans Hybrid Communications to conduct a feasibility study on the Kuching-Pontianak fibre optic link.

The study, which began two days ago, is expected to be completed in three months.

Both companies signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) in Jakarta on July 20. 

Danawa Resources will conduct the study and thereafter make recommendations for all parties to enter into a project development and construction arrangement. Parties involved comprise the state-owned telecommunication company Sacofa Sdn Bhd, Danawa and Trans Hybrid.

"This collaboration aims to position this future cable system between Kuching and Pontianak as one of the telecommunication projects in the region that would actively promote economic growth and cooperation in BIMP-EAGA (Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysian, the Philippines-East Asia Growth Areas)," Danawa chairman Datuk Hamed Sepawie told reporters in Kuching last Friday.

The laying of the 100km long fibre optic cable is scheduled to be completed within a year.

"The MOU will promote the creation of the crucial link between Kuching and Pontianak, thus connecting the Malaysian territory to the Indonesian territory in Borneo and onwards to Brunei," he said.


----------



## nazrey

*'Explore Malaysian hybrid car mart potential'*
Published: 2008/09/22 

Malaysia wants Japanese automakers to consider Malaysia as a production base for hybrid engines, says the International Trade and Industry Minister

JAPANESE automakers should explore the the hybrid car market potential in Malaysia, said International Trade and Industry Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin.

He said in the Budget 2009, the government had proposed a 100 per cent exemption of import duty and a 50 per cent exemption of the excise duty on new completely built-up units (CBU) of hybrid cars.

“What we hope now is for the Japanese automakers to explore the hybrid car market potential in Malaysia. We want them to consider Malaysia as a production base for hybrid engines in the future,” he told reporters after delivering the keynote address at the Malaysia-Japan Business Forum in Malaysia today.

Muhyiddin said Malaysia is keen to learn hybrid technology from Japanese automakers.

During his trade and investment mission to Japan in July this year, he had met the top management of Toyota and Honda to discuss the matter.

“We are offering Malaysia as a first choice destination for Toyota and Honda to expand to. We are even prepared to discuss with them any customised incentive that they might want to propose. 

“I think the future of hybrid cars, electric cars or anything that is energy efficient is rather bright, and we want to be part of the industry as well,” he said. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Japanese invited to make hybrid cars in Malaysia*
By Ooi Tee Ching	Published: 2008/09/23 BusinessTimes

Malaysia has offered to be Toyota and Honda first overseas production base and will consider giving Japanese carmakers customised incentives, says the trade minister


MALAYSIA has offered itself as a production base for Japanese hybrid cars if carmakers like Toyota and Honda plan to expand outside Japan.

"We hope Japanese automakers like Toyota and Honda will explore the potential of the hybrid car market here and consider Malaysia as a production base for future hybrid engines," International Trade and Industry Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin said.

Three months ago, Toyota Motor Corp - the world's second largest carmaker by sales - said it wanted to produce 9,000 Camry hybrids in Thailand by next year, which will make it the first Asean country to venture into hybrid car production.

Soon after the announcement, Muhyiddin led a trade mission to Japan and met with the top management of Toyota and Honda.

"Although Toyota and Honda have no immediate plans to venture overseas, but I believe, later, they may want to. We now offer Malaysia as their first overseas production base," he said.

Under Budget 2009, franchise holders are given 100 per cent exemption on import duty and 50 per cent exemption on excise duty on imported hybrid cars.

"Hybrid cars, being fuel-efficient and eco-friendly, are the direction being taken globally. Malaysia aspires to be a significant participant in the use and making of fuel-efficient automobiles," said Muhyiddin.

Malaysia is also willing to consider giving Japanese carmakers customised incentives, he told reporters at a Malaysia-Japan business forum in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Also present were Masahiko Horie, the Japanese Ambassador to Malaysia, and Tan Sri Azman Hashim, president of the Malaysia-Japan Economic Association.


----------



## nazrey

*Emrail may be front runner for MMC-Gamuda rail job* 
Published: 2008/09/23 BusinessTimes

Emrail's bid is one of the four proposals under technical evaluation by MMC-Gamuda, the RM12.5 billion *Ipoh-Padang Besar double-tracking project* main contractor

BUILDERS MMC Corp Bhd and Gamuda Bhd may award a contract worth over RM1 billion to lay parallel railway lines over 329km from Ipoh to Padang Besar by the end of this year.

Business Times understands that the MMC-Gamuda team, which holds the main contract for the RM12.5 billion Ipoh-Padang Besar double-tracking project, had called for tenders in June, attracting local and international bidders.

A source said four proposals are under technical evaluation and the winning bid will be decided by December.

The offers were from Australia's MVM Rail Pty Ltd, a provider of rail track construction and maintenance services; Hiss Niaga Sdn Bhd, a local Bumiputera firm; Emrail Sdn Bhd, a railway engineering expert; and a China-based consortium.

It is learnt that MVM and the Chinese consortium had offered to do the job for RM2 billion and over RM1 billion respectively. Hiss Niaga, meanwhile, made a partial offer for the track laying contract, worth about RM500 million.

Emrail (formerly TIME Salam Engineering Sdn Bhd, a unit under Renong Group) offered to lay the tracks along the 329km stretch for RM1.2 billion.

"Emrail could be the front runner for the job as it has over 20 years of engineering skills and had successfully completed the Ra-wang-Ipoh job last year," the source said. 

"It has high-tech machinery that is not in use which can be readily deployed at the Ipoh-Padang Besar site. It was able to work out a proposal lowering the contract sum as it has the equipment," he added.

Emrail's portfolio includes a RM700 million contract to lay tracks for the Rawang-Ipoh project, and a RM40-odd million job to lay tracks along the Kerdau-Sg Yu east coast line. 

Both projects have been completed.

In July, the MMC-Gamuda team awarded the rail systems contract worth RM1 billion to Ingress Corp Bhd's 49 per cent associate company, Balfour Beatty Rail Sdn Bhd, and its joint venture partner, Ansaldo STS Malaysia Sdn Bhd. - By Sharen Kaur


----------



## nazrey

*Sapura Tech may bid for rail project telecom works*
By Sharen Kaur	Published: 2008/09/23 BusinessTimes

SEVERAL local and foreign companies, including Sapura Technology Bhd, have bid for work under the* RM3.45 billion project to lay parallel railway lines between Seremban and Gemas*.

Sapura Tech, for instance, has made a RM100 million bid to carry out telecommunication works, an industry source said. Sapura Tech has declined to comment.

The main contractor for the project is India's national railway firm, Indian Railway Construction Co International Ltd (Ircon).

Ircon had called for tenders for electrification, signalling and telecommunication packages. This is the second round of tenders after it awarded initial works in May this year.

Business Times understands that Global Rail Sdn Bhd, Australia's Westinghouse Rail Systems and Ansaldo Signal, and Germany's Siemens have also bid for several packages.

Global Rail had made a RM300 million bid to design, supply, construct, test and commission several packages consisting of signaling and electrification works, train protection system and rail-track point machines.

Global Rail, a railway engineering firm, is controlled by Fan Boon Heng, who headed Balfour Beatty Rail Sdn Bhd for over 15 years.

The industry source said the proposals made by Ansaldo, Westinghouse and Siemens are in the range of RM280 million to RM380 million.

"Ircon is still deciding whether to award the jobs based on the proposals or break them down into smaller packages so it could undertake offshore procurement on its own and give the installation work to local contractors," a source said.

The four-year Seremban-Gemas project, which covers 110km, is fully funded by the government.

It will cover 34 river bridges, 27 road bridges, 107 culverts, two viaducts of 1.25km and 0.6km lengths and an 8km tunnel.

Ircon expects to complete building the first stretch from Seremban to Sg Gadut by early 2009, and then from Sg Gadut to Gemas in 2011. 

It has awarded contracts to build stations, bridges, railway embarkment, culverts, drainages and foundation for track laying to Loh & Loh Corp Bhd, Fajarbaru Builder Group Bhd and IJM Corp Bhd. These are worth some RM1.1 billion in total.


----------



## nazrey

*Iskandar Malaysia Secures RM1 Billion Investment From World's Leading Oil Terminal Operator*
September 26, 2008 20:48 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Sept 26 (Bernama) -- MMC Corporation Bhd's unit Seaport World Wide Sdn Bhd (SWW) and world's leading oil terminal, Vitol Terminal BV's unit ATT Tanjung Bin Sdn Bhd Friday sealed a deal which will see ATT investing up to RM1 billion in Iskandar Malaysia.

Under the agreement, SWW will lease approximately 48 hectares of land at the rate of RM20 per square feet (for 30 years) to ATT.

Vitol Terminals chief executive officer, Rob Nijst said ATT will be investing RM1 billion (for phase one) to construct facilities for an oil terminal which will provide for blending and storage of crude oil, petroleum and petrochemical products with an initial capacity of 750,000 cubic meters.

ATT will construct 5 to 12 berths (in phases) and marine jetties which can handle various sized tankers from 25,000 - 180,000 deadweight tonnes (DWT) and Single Buoy Moorings (SBM) capable of handling the larger tankers, he said in a statement here, Friday.

He said besides the strategic location of Tanjung Bin in relation to the navigational routes, shipping anchorages and regional energy pricing centre, other supporting factors for choosing Tanjung Bin was the competitive operating costs available in Iskandar Malaysia.

Other planned strategic developments within Iskandar will provide synergistic value to the company's project, he said.

MMCs chief executive officer, Hasni Harun said the setting up of Vitol Terminals facility in South West Johor was timely and marked another chapter of MMCs investment in Iskandar Malaysia.

Under the terms of the agreement, MMC, through its fully owned subsidiary SWW will have the option to acquire a 20 percent interest in the project.

"This is a significant progress to MMCs and SWWs long term plans to develop the area into a new growth area for marine activities as outlined in the master-plan which was committed together with the state government back in 2002. Under the master-plan, we have already completed the construction of the Tanjung Bin Power Plant built at a cost of RM7.6 billion and the Port of Tanjung Pelepas (PTP) which is today ranked 17th amongst the worlds busiest ports," added Hasni.

Meanwhile, Datuk Mohd Sidik Shaik Othman, director of MMC and SWW said that the deal demonstrates Vitol Terminals confidence in MMC as a world class infrastructure and utilities provider who is capable of catering to world class requirements.

"We are also currently negotiating deals with other parties who are interested in being a part of the Tanjung Bin Petroleum and Maritime centre. The presence of Vitol Terminals BV is good for both MMC and Iskandar Malaysia as it will further spur other global players to come and invest here," said Sidik.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Source : TheStar


*MALAYSIA: Power-Surplus Sarawak Funds Another New Dam*
By Anil Netto* IPSNews

















The proposed Murum Dam is just 60 km upstream 
from the 2,400 Mw Bakun Dam (in the picture.)
Credit:Raymond Abin/IPS

PENANG, Malaysia, Sep 27 (IPS) - Preliminary work on a 3 billion ringgit (875 million dollar) dam in Murum in the north Borneo state of Sarawak has put the spotlight on a controversial scheme to build a string of public-funded dams to provide cheap electricity for energy-intensive industries to the state.

Its advocates say that the proposed 944 Mw Murum Dam, near the site of the contentious 2,400 Mw Bakun Dam, still under construction, in the upper Rejang basin in central Sarawak will boost job opportunities, diversify sources of electricity generation and draw new investment. 

But while private firms may benefit from the dam construction work and cheap electricity, critics argue that the human cost, the financial burden and risk to the state and the public, and the environmental cost could be too high. 

Sarawak Energy Berhad (SEB), 65 percent owned by the Sarawak state, officially informed the Malaysian stock exchange on Sep. 2 that the Murum Dam project had been awarded to China’s Three Gorges Project Corporation, which reportedly submitted the lowest bid among eight companies. 

SEB also told the Malaysian stock exchange the same day that a ''detailed Environmental Impact Assessment has been submitted to the relevant authorities for final approval'' -- which means that the project was awarded before the final approval of the detailed EIA was obtained. 

While the state is using its resources to build the dams, about a thousand indigenous folk in the Murum Dam catchment area will lose their homeland. Most of these are Penan, amongst the last of the world’s hunter-gatherers, living near the Murum, Plieran and Danum rivers and tributaries. 

Weng, a Penan, whose longhouse, traditional wooden houses, and ancestral land will be flooded, laments: ''The good things we ask for, they (the government) do not give. We ask for schools, clinics, but till now we have yet to see them. What we don't want, what is bad for us, that they provide -- logging, oil palm plantations, acacia plantations ...'' 

The haste to commence work on the dam leaves activists worried that there might not be proper consultation and inadequate work on the resettlement of one of the most marginalised and disenfranchised peoples in the country. 

The experience of the problem-ridden 2,400 Mw Bakun Dam, whose reservoir area will cover 695 sq km, is hardly inspiring. The 8 billion ringgit (2.3 billion dollar) Bakun Dam is expected to be completed in June 2010 and start generating power in 2012. 

Some 11,000 indigenous people -- mainly Kenyah, Kayan, Lahanan, Ukit and Penan -- were displaced and just over 9,000 of them were transferred to a resettlement scheme in Asap River from 1997. A delegation from the Malaysian Human Rights Commission, visiting the area in 2006, found shoddy housing, poor drainage and roads, delays and disputes in the compensation payment. 

Critics point out that a large portion of the dams' catchment areas has already been degraded by massive plantation developments. 

"The whole Bakun catchment is being destroyed by logging and plantation," points out Raymond Abin, programme development officer at the Borneo Resources Institute (Brimas), a group working closely with indigenous communities to monitor environmental and development issues. Forests have been logged to plant oil palm, pulp and wood tree plantations. 

Moreover, the Murum Dam, just 60 km upstream from Bakun, lies in one of the three main catchment areas for Bakun. 

''Has any work been done on cumulative impacts? How will all this affect the micro-climate or local climate, the hydrological regimes, the animal life of the area, already much devastated by the logging and plantation development?'' asked a Sarawak-based academic, who declined to be named. 

''Indeed, how will Murum affect Bakun? Doesn't the public deserve to know the results of these cumulative impact assessments?'' the academic added. 

The plan for the Murum Dam comes at a time when uncertainty hangs over what to do with all the electricity to be generated from the 205-metre high Bakun Dam. The original plan was to transmit the electricity via cables under the South China Sea to the peninsula, making it the world's longest undersea electricity transmission. But in 2001, the plan was changed to confine the supply to Sarawak and neighbouring Sabah state. 

In 2005, however, the government decided it would not be cost effective to transmit electricity to Sabah because of the distance. The Cabinet decided the following year to once again channel Bakun's electricity to the peninsula even though the peninsula currently has a comfortable reserve capacity. 

SEB entered into a "heads of agreement" this May to supply 3,000 Mw of electricity to national electricity corporation Tenaga Nasional Bhd in the peninsula from 2017 and another 5,000 Mw from 2021. 

But these plans were thrown into uncertainty after Sime Darby, a government-linked corporation, worried about the plan's viability, pulled out in August from an understanding to lead the laying of 15 billion ringgit (4.4 billion dollar) undersea cables. 

The electricity from the Bakun Dam will now be channelled to the aluminium smelter plants until the Murum Dam is ready, the Sarawak Energy managing director said in June. If and when the submarine cables are laid in the South China Sea, the electricity from Bakun would then be channelled to the peninsula. 

(*This is the first of a two-part feature on a dam in power surplus Sarawak that is being built with public funds for private gain.) (END/2008)


----------



## nazrey

*Penang resort hospital to be ready in 2011*
Monday September 29, 2008 By LOOI SUE-CHERN TheStar

GEORGE TOWN: A specialist centre cum resort providing Western and Eastern medical and homeopathy treatment -- *touted to be the first in Asia* -- will be built in Batu Kawan in Penang.

Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng said the Farrali International Specialist Hospital and Wellness Resort (FISH-WR) to be completed by 2011 would attract more medical tourists to Penang.

He said medical tourism would be further developed to increase the state tourism’s contribution to the GDP from 22% to 30% by 2013.

“Medical tourism’s potential has increased since people discovered they can enjoy five-star medical treatment at affordable costs at different locations in the world.

“We do not want to be left out of this industry and FISH-WR will make medical tourism a success in Penang,” he said at the agreement signing ceremony between Penang Develop- ment Corporation and Farrali Mutiara Medical Group (KPFM).

Lim, who is chairman of the corporation, said the state-of-the-art FISH-WR would change the country’s medical tourism landscape and set itself apart from other healthcare centres focusing on medical tourism.

To be built by the 100% Bumiputra-owned KPFM, the 60,703 sq m hospital will be a leading diabetic and cancer care centre in the region and provide complementary healing methods like acupuncture and ayurvedic treatments.

Other facilities include 200 service apartments, 30 floating chalets, 100 hotel rooms and a nursing institute run by an established international nursing college to provide education and training in the field.

KPFM chief executive officer Dr Mohd Ghouse Mohd Noor said the RM300mil project would be completed in 2011 and create 300 jobs in the early stages.


----------



## nazrey

*Call To Widen East-West Highway To Dual Carriageway*
September 27, 2008 22:54 PM 

JELI, Sept 27 (Bernama) -- Agriculture and Agro-Based Industry Minister Datuk Mustapa Mohamed has proposed the widening of the East-West Highway linking Jeli in Kelantan and Grik in Perak to a dual carriageway.

He said the project, which was estimated to cost RM1 billion, would be in tandem with the development of the East Coast Economic Region (ECER) and would stimulate the economies of the northern states including Kelantan.

"I will propose it to the government to include the project in the 10th Malaysia plan," he told reporters after the launch of a road safety campaign here today.

Mustapa, who is also Member of Parliament for Jeli, said the project would also increase the economic activities of villages along the 150km highway.

On the early transition of power from Umno president Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi to his deputy Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak, he hoped party members would be calm and not create any trouble during the process in the interest of all quarters.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Successful In Building A Good Education Model, Says Unesco DG*
October 08, 2008 12:07 PM
From Leslean Arshad 

PARIS, Oct 8 (Bernama) -- Malaysia has made significant progress in the education field over the years and earned international respect for successfully establishing a commendable education model, Unesco Director-General Koichiro Matsuura said.

"We are happy that there has been very good progress in the area of education in Malaysia and the strong leadership of the minister (Education Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Tun Hussein)" he told Bernama here on Tuesday.

He also expressed his appreciation for Malaysia's unwavering support towards Unesco's Education For All (EFA) agenda.

Despite their tight schedule at the ongoing United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation's (Unesco) executive board meeting, Matsuura and Hishammuddin met for half-and-hour on the sidelines of the meeting.

Hishammuddin is an elected executive board member of Unesco after securing 147 votes in the Asia-Pacific group at the organisation's 34th general conference in October last year.

Meanwhile, Hishammuddin said that Matsuura had expressed his desire to see the continuation of the EFA agenda when he no longer holds office.

Hishammuddin, who is also president of the Southeast Asian Ministers of Education Organisation, added that he gave his assurance that Malaysia and the Asean countries would not desert the agenda.

Matsuura's term as director-general is expected to end in October next year.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

> *Iskandar Malaysia*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Official Website
> 
> Iskandar Malaysia, formerly known as *Iskandar Development Region (IDR)* and *South Johor Economic Region (SJER)* is the new main southern development corridor in *Johor*, Malaysia. *The Iskandar Malaysia was established on 30 July 2006.* It is named after Sultan Iskandar of Johor.
> 
> It is against this backdrop that in July 2005, the Government of Malaysia had tasked Khazanah Nasional to conduct a feasibility study for the development of a special economic zone in South Johor in what was then referred to as the Southern Belt Economic Zone (SBEZ).
> 
> In October 2005, Khazanah presented a Conceptual Outline Plan for the proposed South Johor Economic Region (SJER) to the National SJER Planning Committee (NSPC) that concluded that there was a strong economic, social and developmental rationale for the proposed development of SJER. The NSPC was chaired together by the Prime Minister of Malaysia, Abdullah Ahmad Badawi and Chief Minister of Johor, Abdul Ghani Othman. Khazanah acts as the secretariat for the committee. The NSPC further tasked Khazanah to develop a detailed and comprehensive Master Plan for the development of SJER that aims to address socio-economic development in a holistic and sustainable fashion.
> 
> In March 2006, the Ninth Malaysia Plan covering the period 2006 to 2010 was launched by the Prime Minister. It identified newly named Iskandar Malaysiaas one of the catalyst and high-impact developments under the Plan. This was further reinforced when in November 2006, the Prime Minister, Chief Minister of Johor and Khazanah announced further details on Iskandar Malaysia on the following Comprehensive Development Plan (CDP):
> 
> The Iskandar Malaysia is administered by Iskandar Regional Development Authority (IRDA).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Northern Corridor Economic Region*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Official Website
> 
> *Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER)* (Malay: *Wilayah Ekonomi Koridor Utara* or *Korridor Utara*) is a new economic development corridor in Malaysia. This programme is a Government initiative to accelerate economic growth and elevate income levels in the north of Peninsular Malaysia - encompassing the states of *Perlis, Kedah, Pulau Pinang and the north of Perak.* NCER is also one of the three development regions formed in Peninsular Malaysia, other development regions being the Iskandar Malaysia (formerly known as Iskandar Development Region and South Johor Economic Region) and the East Coast Economic Region (ECER) which is for the east coast states - Kelantan, Terengganu and Pahang. The NCER initiative will span from 2007 to the end of the 12th Malaysia Plan period, i.e. 2025. *The NCER was launched on 30 July 2007* in Alor Star, Kedah and on 31 July 2007 in Butterworth, Penang. Both event was launched by its own Chairman which is the Malaysian Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kedah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *East Coast Economic Region*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Official Website
> 
> *East Coast Economic Region (ECER)* (Malay: *Wilayah Ekonomi Pantai Timur* or *Korridor Pantai Timur*) is a new economic development corridor in Malaysia. coast of Peninsular Malaysia - which covers states of Kelantan, Terengganu, Pahang and the north of Mersing district of Johor. ECER is also one of the three development regions formed in Peninsular Malaysia, other development regions being the Iskandar Malaysia (formerly known as Iskandar Development Region and South Johor Economic Region) and the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER). The ECER initiative will span for 12 years starting from 2007. The master planner for ECER is Malaysia-owned oil and gas company, PETRONAS.
> 
> The ECER was launched by Malaysia's Prime Minister, Abdullah Ahmad Badawi in Kuala Terengganu and Kota Bahru on *October 30, 2007 *and in Kuantan the next day. During the launch of the project, the Prime Minister announced a RM 6 billion allocation for the opening phase of the project, strengthening the Malaysian government's commitment to the project.
> 
> _“	We want to ensure that no Malaysian, including the people in Pahang, is left behind in the national development mainstream, we want the prosperity achieved by "Pahang Darul Makmur" to be clearly and fairly reflected, - Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi, the Prime Minister of Malaysia.	”_
> 
> 
> A four member secretariat has been setup in Terengganu to monitor the progress of the project and develop the master plan. Details of the Master Plan has yet to be released as details are still being worked out between the states and the Master Planner which is Petronas. It is expected they will meet up once a week.
> 
> After this Economic Region, almost all area in Peninsular Malaysia had become Economic Region, only Northern Johor, Southern Perak and Southern Negeri Sembilan not included. Klang Valley include Kuala Lumpur, Selangor and Northern Negeri Sembilan, and Melaka originally is an Economic Region. This show Government have initiative to develop whole Peninsular Malaysia become Economic Region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelantan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terengganu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pahang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sabah Development Corridor*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Official Website
> 
> The Sabah Development Corridor or SDC (Malay: Koridor Pembangunan Sabah or Koridor Sabah) is a new development corridor in Sabah, Malaysia. The SDC was launched on *29 January 2008*.
> 
> The project is expected to take 18 years with total investment of up to RM 105 billion.On average, starts from the year of 2009, RM5.83 billion will be allocated each year for development. 900,000 jobs are expected to be created with this project along with a waterfront city, tourism sub project and a Sabah Railway terminal. The project kick-started with the Prime Minister Abdullah Ahmad Badawi announcing that the government has allocated an extra RM 5 billion under the Ninth Malaysia Plan to improve infrastructure and lower the cost of doing business in the state.
> 
> Key objectives of the project are:
> make Sabah a gateway for trade, investment and tourism
> transform the state into a harmonious state regardless of race or religion
> create job opportunities in the state
> make the state more technology-savvy
> make the state a comfortable state to live in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Official Website
> 
> The *Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy or SCORE* is a new development corridor in central Sarawak state, Malaysia. SCORE was launched on *11 February 2008*. It is one of the five regional development corridors being developed throughout the country.
> 
> SCORE is a major initiative undertaken to develop the Central Region and transform Sarawak into a developed State by the year 2020.
> 
> It aims to achieve the goals of accelerating the State's economic growth and development, as well as improving the quality of life for the people of Sarawak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Five Economic Corridors Attract RM56.5 Billion Investment*
October 11, 2008 20:31 PM

KOTA KINABALU, Oct 11 (Bernama) -- The country's five economic corridors have managed to attract local and foreign investments amounting to RM56.5 billion in the first seven months of this year.

Science, Technology and Innovation Minister Datuk Dr Maximus Ongkili said this was an encouraging achievement which helped to advance the national economy, including the biotechnology industry.

He said biotechnology was expected to lead the push in the development of the five economic corridors comprising Iskandar Malaysia in Johor, Northern Corridor Economic Region, East Coast Economic Region, Sabah Development Corridor and Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy.

This was in line with the government's aim to make Malaysia a regional hub for the industry, Ongkili said when closing a seminar on opportunities in the biotechnology and herbal industries at Penampang near here Saturday.

He said the government would also continue with its efforts to strengthen the biotechnology industry, not only as a sector of the economy and also as a firm ecosystem.

Ongkili said those managing the economic corridors would decide on the biotechnology segments to focus based on their strengths.

"For example, the region in Sabah can focus on marine biotechnology while that in Sarawak can concentrate on biofuel," he said.

On the local herbal market, Ongkili said it was estimated to be worth RM3.8 billion with growth of 15 to 20 percent annually.

He said Malaysia was the world's fourth largest export of herbal products after China, India and Indonesia.

-- BERNAMA



> Note: 1 US $ = RM 3.80


----------



## nazrey

*Proposed Score railway to be ready by 2015 *
October 13, 2008 16:10 PM

DAMAI (Sarawak), Oct 13 (Bernama) -- Sarawak's proposed rapid railway system (RRS), which will be built with the Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (Score), is expected to be in place by 2015 to complement the development of its halal hub and deep-sea fishing industry, Chief Minister Tan Sri Abdul Taib Mahmud said today.

He said the project's feasibility study would also take into consideration the development of the Similajau deep-sea port in Bintulu to connect the 320-kilometre regional corridor in Sarawak's central region up to Tanjung Manis in Mukah division.

"It is our ambition to connect the whole of Score by a railway corridor eventually before 2030 to cut down on transportation time," Taib told reporters after officiating the opening of the three-day Parliamentary discourse on government entitled "Scenario Planning and Change Management: Managing Score and the Future".

However, he said, a detailed feasibility study needed to be conducted first as such a railway network would be costly to develop due to the region's topography, including the soft soil structure of the Batang Rajang delta.

Earlier in his speech, Taib said about RM9 billion would be spent on infrastructure development in Score, which was projected to attract more than RM300 billion worth of investments in the next 30 years.

He was confident that Score, which was expected to create 1.5 million jobs by 2030, would present immense opportunities and challenges of a positive future in transforming Sarawak and ensuring that its economic spin-off effects would give the people a sense of fair distribution in income.

The location of the state's vast natural resources for renewable energy, including hydro and coal within Score, justified the development of the the 70,000-square kilometre corridor, which had the ability to attract heavy industries such as the aluminium smelter plants, he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia's First Planetarium To Be Upgraded Using Warner Bros. Expertise*
October 17, 2008 14:27 PM

KUCHING, Oct 17 (Bernama) -- The Sultan Iskandar Planetarium here, Malaysia's first astronomy education centre, is to be upgraded with the possibility of using expertise from Warner Bros, one of the world's largest producers of film and television entertainment.

Science, Technology and Innovation Deputy Minister Fadillah Yusof who disclosed this, said the ministry was prepared to assist the planetarium in this effort.

"The country's first planetarium which has been in operation for 19 years is now in need of upgrading in terms of infrastructure, in line with current technological developments.

"The ministry will cooperate with the Sarawak government to identify aspects or areas which need to be improved in order to continuously draw people to the planetarium and avoid boredom for the visitors.

"If possible, we want to create realistic situations during the screenings at the planetarium," he told reporters after launching its "Mirrordome" digital screening, today.

For instance, Fadillah said, visitors watching on the screen, a rocket being launched into space might "experience" what the astronauts were going through, and his could happen with Warner Bros. expertise.

"Perhaps the seats need to be changed so that the visitors could 'feel' the vibrations when the rocket is launched into space or hit a meteor," he added.

Fadillah said the use of Mirrordome technology was the beginning of the upgrading process, while the initiative of the Sarawak government which was responsible for the daily operations of the Sultan Iskandar Planetarium should be emulated by others.

The Mirrordome technology allows for digital film screening while previously a projector was used for showing the planets and stars to the planetarium visitors.

The technology application was contributed by Paul Bourke, a computer visualisation researcher from the University of Western Australia.

On the state government's request from the federal government to set up a science centre in Sarawak to promote interest in science among the younger generation, Fadillah said his ministry was prepared to study it but the decision would depend on the country's financial situation.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah Has Potential To Become MICE Hub For East Asia*
October 15, 2008 16:40 PM 

KOTA KINABALU, Oct 15 (Bernama) -- Sabah can grow to become a *MICE (meetings, incentives, conferences and exhibitions) hub for East Asia, including China*, Sabah International Expo 2008 (SIE2008) organising chairman Datuk Wong Khen Thau said today.

He said with Malaysia becoming one of the preferred venues for MICE, which has been developed as a major tourism product, and the number of tourist arrivals in Sabah increasing annually, conditions were ideal for the state to become a popular MICE destination.

"Since 2000, the SIE has become grander and more recognised. This years SIE has tripled in the number of booths and there is still potential for expansion," Wong said at the event's opening here.

"Today, with 380 booths and exhibitors from over 22 countries participating, SIE2008 has placed Kota Kinabalu second only to Kuala Lumpur in terms of exposition scale," he said.

"Therefore, we hope that the state government will expedite the implementation of a plan to develop the Kinabalu International Convention Centre where SIE may find a permanent home," he added.

Wong, who is also the Federation of Sabah Manufacturers president, said SIE was an important vehicle in promoting Sabah internationally.

He said Sabah's investment attractions were unique and therefore, the state could not rely solely on the International Trade and Industry Ministry to promote its potential to the world.

"The major thrusts of SIE have always been agriculture, manufacturing and tourism as Sabah is a large state. This is in line with the state government's economic development focus," he added.

Meanwhile, Sabah Chief Minister Datuk Seri Musa Aman said the SIE was important for the state as it continued to restructure and diversify its economy from one that dependent on primary exports to being technology- and knowledge-driven.

"Private sector efforts such as events like SIE become even more important when we examine the business prospects and amount of work that Sabah still needs to put in to attain the goals and objectives of the Sabah Development Corridor from 2008 to 2025," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*KL-Putrajaya Highway renamed as Maju Expresway*
Wednesday October 22, 2008 By CHARLES FERNANDEZ
TheStar

THE 26km KL-Putrajaya Highway, which was opened last December and renamed as Maju Expressway (MEX) six months later, is confusing many motorists.

For regular highway users, the name change is no issue, but first-time users find themselves driving in circles on this route.

Despite the name change, signboards for KL-Putrajaya Highway are prominently displayed along major routes leading to MEX, while more vehicles are using the expressway, especially limousines and taxis.

The expressway provides links between MRR1 and MRR2 and highways such as Besraya, KL-Seremban, New Pantai Expressway and Kesas.

It offers road users a shorter and more direct route to the federal administrative capital of Putrajaya, Cyberjaya and Kuala Lumpur International Airport, and is easily accessible from the city centre.

When opened to traffic, motorists heading for the highway from Putrajaya or the Dengkil-Puchong highway had to drive slowly to look for the access to MEX or risk missing it.

This was because there were enough access and exit signboards to and from the highway at four interchanges - Kampung Pandan, Salak South, Kuchai Lama and Bukit Jalil - but the access sign at the Putrajaya link was missing.

“Now, the problem is different. The name change is causing confusion and the highway operators have not done anything to rectify the problem,’’ a motorist said.

He said even radio deejays who mentioned MEX as the former KL-Putrajaya Highway in their daily traffic updates were no longer doing so as they assumed motorists would be used to it by now.

“Local travellers and tourists get wrong information on the directions and end up at wrong destinations.

“I heard one man telling a motorist heading to KL from the LCCT to take the MEX by following the directional signboard through Dengkil. The poor guy would have ended up nowhere if I had not offered to help,’’ said motorist Munip Abdul Razak from Dengkil.

Munip said that first-time visitors to Putrajaya and Cyberjaya would be lost unless the relevant authorities installed proper signboards pointing to MEX.

Managed by Konsortium Lapangan Terjaya Sdn Bhd, the expressway was completed on Dec 5 with toll plazas at Salak South and Putrajaya.

The Putrajaya, Kampung Pandan, Salak South, Kuchai Lama and Bukit Jalil interchanges provide access to the Golden Triangle, Damansara, Jalan Duta, Old Klang Road, Federal Highway, Sungai Besi, Sri Petaling and Bangi, easing congestion on these routes.


----------



## nazrey

by kdubachelor


----------



## nazrey

Penang Bridge Expansion Work
by kdubachelor


----------



## nazrey

*'Review of projects won't affect investment inflow'*
By Ili Liyana Mokhtar Published: 2008/10/17 
BusinessTimes

THE government's move to review and shelve some of its projects will not affect foreign direct investment (FDI) inflows into the country, said International Trade and Industry Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Mohd Yassin.

"The decision to review the projects does not mean that they would be stopped altogether, as the review is related to those involving government expenditure and not those from the private sector," he told reporters after officiating at the Eisenhower Fellowships Regional Conference in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

"A large portion of the component cost in investment involves the private sector and not the government. So, those in the private sector who are keen to invest will still be able to do so," he said.

On Wednesday, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi said the government will review and shelve some projects, including those in the economic corridors, amid the global economic slowdown.

Muhyiddin said his ministry is currently looking at new strategies to secure more investments, including seeking support from foreign companies and bringing them to Malaysia, and identifying areas where surplus funds are available.

"We want to be more aggressive. We have to keep on being pushy about it and try to secure as much capital inflows as possible," he added.

He said FDIs are still flowing into the manufacturing and services sectors, and although Malaysia will not be spared from the effects of the global financial crisis, the country still has strong fundamentals.

Earlier, in his keynote address, Muhyiddin outlined four steps that should be taken by Asian governments to develop and sustain high economic growth.

"Asian governments need to continue to improve the economic welfare of their citizens and provide employment opportunities to ensure that they benefit from the economic growth," he said.

Muhyiddin said investments in infrastructure are necessary to sustain high economic growth currently enjoyed by the region. 

"It would be far better for us to spend our money on building schools, libraries and clinics than on weapons," he said, adding that Asia must do its utmost to keep the world's trade lanes open and begin by accelerating liberalisation of trade and investment regimes.

Muhyiddin said Asian governments should consider taking bold steps to liberalise its services sector to achieve economic growth. 

"Evidence from Europe shows that liberalisation has brought cheaper, better quality services and products, " he added.

Themed "Asia Connect for a Better World", the four-day conference is a platform for Eisenhower Fellows and other participants to learn and discuss about current trends affecting Asia.

Speakers at the conference include Hong Kong billionaire Ronnie Chan, Boeing Southeast Asia chief executive officer Ralph "Skip" Boyce and prominent Indian economist Sanjeev Sanyal.


----------



## nazrey

*IPOH SENTRAL BUS TERMINAL READY BY APRIL 2011, SAYS PERAK MB*
Bernama - Wednesday, October 21

IPOH, Oct 21 (Bernama) -- The Ipoh Sentral bus terminal in Meru Raya which will see bus express service operators, inter-city buses and taxis under one roof, is expected to be completed by April 2011.

Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Mohammad Nizar Jamaluddin said construction would begin soon on the RM38 million bus terminal on a 3.4 hectare piece of land given by the state government.

He said the bus terminal would serve as a convenience for local residents and foreign tourists who visited the state.

"The terminal would not only become the most sophisticated terminal in the region, but its high-capacity will provide a more efficient public transport service to locals and outsiders," he added.

Mohammad Nizar said the new terminal would boast of 400 car parking bays, 60 bus bays and 30 bays for taxis.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Time For Some Dignity In Malaysia's Public Transport*
October 22, 2008 10:49 AM
By Melati Mohd Ariff 

KUALA LUMPUR, Oct 22 (Bernama) - Over the years, complaints on the shoddy services offered in the country's public transport sector have continued to snowball and reached colossal proportions.

This had forced Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi to take to the ground to witness and experience for himself the daily mayhem and disorder faced by commuters in the city.

At the end of the Prime Minister's day trip, he arrived at the conclusion that a more efficient, reliable and integrated public transportation, which provides seamless travel and greater frequency of services, is required.

In the Klang Valley alone, an average of 400,000 people use the bus services daily while another 350,000 go up RapidKLs trains. Overall, RapidKL provides 44 per cent of the public transport services in the Klang Valley.

These were some of the statistics in the 2009 Budget speech, delivered by Abdullah in the Dewan Rakyat last Aug 29.

To further improve public transport's efficiency, the government has pledged a sum of RM35 billion to be utilised for the period 2009-2014.

Improvement plans include enhancing the capacity of existing rail services, building new tracks and increasing the number of buses.

Regular public transport users including those in the Klang Valley now harbour high hopes that the endless woes they are facing daily would be things of the past.

*ATTITUDE CHANGE *

Amidst the government's multi-billion Ringgit plans, the erroneous notion that public transportation is for only the low-income group should be corrected.

"We limit ourselves by assuming that public transport is for the poor people which is really not the case. One of its functions is to provide mobility service for the public and it is not just for people who cannot afford private transport but also for people who have the option of not using private transport," said Moaz Yusof Ahmad, a public transport activist.

He is the adviser of 'Transit', the Association for the Improvement of Mass Transit-Klang Valley), a newly established public transport activist group.

Moaz said there were two other functions of public transport which were equally important, namely development and business.

A good system of public transport, he said, would encourage the kind of development which was good for the city and its people.

"It would create urban centres that are people-friendly, pedestrian-friendly, the city becomes more livable because people can walk and spend money. They do not have to drive, park or go through traffic jams.

"This community will also save money as the government can save money on roads and transportation and so can the people. We do not have this community in the Klang Valley except in a few of the older areas. Most of our newer communities are designed around cars," he said.

With available infrastructure, profitable businesses can also be generated around public transport stations. Where services are prominent, business operators can also expect increase in profit and property owners can command higher rentals.

"You have the opportunity to advertise and sell land around public transport stations, which in itself can be a profitable enterprise," said Moaz who is an economics lecturer in a Subang Jaya private college.

*PLANNING *

Moaz argued that issuing more bus or taxi permits and providing more train lines or coaches would not solve public transport woes without proper planning or organisation that would severely impact reliability.

"If we do not include public transport in initial planning to fulfill the transport needs of the community, we are going to see serious problems in the future," he stressed.

According to Moaz, the main shortcoming in public transportation is the complete lack of wholesome or holistic investment.

"We built the LRT line and say the problem is solved and now we can move people. The point is when they get out of the LRT, there is another set of problems the commuters have to deal with. This is what you call the first mile and the last mile connectivity.

"The existing number of feeder buses are inadequate or unreliable and if we do not make the whole service reliable from the first mile to the last mile, then we are not going to get the people to use public transport no matter how many LRTs are built," said Moaz.

*SPEND LESS FOR MORE *

In terms of costs against the benefits, Transit considers that the LRT is actually one of the least effective choices of public transport.

Citing the Kelana Jaya LRT line, Moaz said currently it was running with double-coach trains and moving about 9,000 passengers in one direction each hour.

"The Kelana Jaya LRT will move approximately 20,000 passengers per hour when they operate the four-coach trains at the end of 2009.

"If we need to move 9,000 or 20,000 people, actually we should be building monorails as it costs less and can move the same number of people," said Moaz.

He also believed that extension of the Kelana Jaya line should continue right to the Shah Alam Stadium as there is ample undeveloped land to the west of the New Klang Valley Expressway (NKVE).

"If we go to the Shah Alam Stadium, we have access not only to Ara Damansara but also Subang, Kampung Melayu Subang and the rest.

"The stadium area is a very large spot, very open and we can have room for a depot, parking, and express bus lanes.

He said the stadium is located near two highways -- the Federal Highway and NKVE, therefore it is viable for a reliable bus system that could move people from Shah Alam to other areas including Subang Jaya, Kota Kemuning, Klang and even Kuala Lumpur.

Transit also suggests plan to extend the LRT from Seri Petaling to Petaling Jaya South and through Petaling Jaya, all the way to Kepong and back to Sentul.

"The Klang Valley Transport Study identifies Petaling Jaya line traveling from PJ South to Taman Tun Dr Ismail. This line can be integrated within our proposed extension to Petaling Jaya. When completed there would be a KL-PJ loop line that could move 60,000 passengers per hour. This would remove thousands of car from the MRRII daily," said Moaz.

Transit has also identified a solution for Puchong and western Petaling Jaya.

"Jalan Klang Lama and Jalan Puchong are large roads which move thousands of cars per day. If we expand the KL Monorail to four or six-carriage trains and extend it to MidValley, and then along Jalan Klang Lama and Jalan Puchong, we can move 40,000 passengers per hour. MidValley will benefit and we would reduce traffic on Jalan Puchong.

He said in the long term, Transit's approach would build more economic growth for the Klang Valley and Malaysia.

*PROVIDE MORE FOR BUSES *

The bus service is another area which Transit has great interest in.

According to Muhammad Zulkarnain Hamzah, Transit's spokesperson, buses are very much affected by the traffic congestion.

He said highways and expressways could be used as alternative routes for buses.

As an illustration, he said, 30 buses were more than capable to relieve the maximum amount of free flow traffic that the 1.2 billion Ringgit Akleh( Ampang-KL Elevated Highway) can sustain at any one time.

He also proposed that expressways be used as 'Expressway Rapid Transit' (ERT) tracks with ERT buses functioning as 'trains'.

Muhammad Zulkarnain said bus 'stations' could be built on top of these 'tracks' at identified strategic transit points with high suburban population.

"Bus terminals for suburban feeder bus services together with depots and car parks can be built inside the suburban area and next to the ERT points so that transit time can be cut short," he explained.

Accordingly, three strategic Kuala Lumpur gateway points for ERT buses can be created at KL Sentral/Mid Valley, Imbi (near the Pandan Roundabout) and Sentul Timur with dedicated bus ramps to Jalan Travers for direct access to NKVE and NPE, KL-Putrajaya and Duke Expressway respectively.

The gateway points should be conveniently linked to Ampang and Kelana Jaya LRT Lines besides KL Monorail while the Dang Wangi LRT Station could be the main gateway point that caters to ERT buses from Ampang via Akleh, he said.

"This is because it sits strategically at the west end point of Akleh. To fill up the demand during rush hours, express bus operators should be allowed to bid for periodical contract to serve ERT buses in which they will be paid based on a set of criteria set up by the transport authority," Muhammad Zulkarnain explained.

He said all buses and bus stops as well as mass-transit terminals should be designed based on the universal accessibility principle that would speed up bus service and encourage people to use them.

*POLITICAL WILL *

To fix the public transport system, it needs a strong political will. It also requires intervention from higher ups as voiced out by both Moaz and Muhammad Zulkarnain.

They proposed the setting up of a Parliamentary Select Committee on Public Transport led by members of Parliaments from both sides of the divide.

"The infrastructure is already there. It is just getting everybody to cooperate for the sake of facing this problem and not thinking of their particular vested interest," said Moaz.

He also stressed that a proper public transport system that provides a level of standard should also be available across the nation and not just only for the Klang Valley.

"If we stick to what we are doing, we are going to stagnate. Jakarta, Bangkok and Singapore have invested in their public transport networks. Jakarta has an exemplary Bus Rapid Transit System. They built seven lines in four years and three more are under construction.

"Bangkok has expanded their Metro and Skytrain and they are building Bus Rapid Transit and Airport Express line. Singapore is building three MRT lines and three more are being planned.

"There is a lot of work ahead but it can be done if we just change our attitude, our perception in public transport," said Moaz.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*International award for SMART*
Thursday October 23, 2008
By PRIYA MENON
TRheStar










Yeoh: ‘We had two of these machines and we were very ambitious to run 
one of it on our own and we found that ours produced better results.’

THE Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel (SMART) clinched the International award category in the prestigious British Construction Industry award, given out to any British-based projects from around the world, on Oct 8.

“The selection process was a gruelling one and we were one of the 183 projects shortlisted for excellence in innovation and engineering,” said general manager (tunnel division) of Gamuda Engineering Sdn Bhd, Yeoh Hin Kok.

The project is a joint venture between Gamuda and MMC corporation. For Gamuda, the win was nothing short of a surprise.

“We were contending in the International category with five other competitors like the Beijing Terminal three, retail towers in Tokyo and the transportation hub in Amsterdam,” Yeoh added.

He said that the selection process involved a presentation from their side as well as a site visit by the panel of judges.

“They have to look into all the aspects of the construction like how the project satisfies the client as well as its contribution to the community,” he said.

He added that apart from looking at the safety aspects of the tunnel, the panel was intrigued by the idea of a dual purpose tunnel that has traffic as well as water passing through.

“I’m proud to say that the idea came from Gamuda but making that idea into reality, into something workable, was a challenge,” he said.

The tunnel has a 9.7km stormwater tunnel and a 3km motorway tunnel and it is equipped with lighting as well as close circuit cameras.

The Smart Tunnel has three flood modes, ‘no storm’ and the ‘yearly storm’ which allows cars to pass through the first and second deck and the ‘major storm’ that is closed for vehicles so flood waters can pass through all three decks.

Every inch and detail of the tunnel had to be made to endure the pressure of the water when it is released into the tunnel to alleviate the flood problems in Kuala Lumpur during a storm.

“We had to ensure that the equipment can handle the surge of pressure from the water or we will have to fish for the equipment after the stormwater management is over,” he said.

The three-tier tunnel had to be dug through a karstic limestone with a high water table using the tunnel boring machine (TBM).

The TBM is an innovative factory of its own that weighs 25 jumbo jets and is four storeys high.

“We had two of these machines and we were very ambitious to actually run one of it on our own and we found that ours produced better results,” said the elated engineer Yeoh.

To top the achievements by Malaysia, the building of the tunnel also used the mechanised haunched formwork which was Yeoh’s brainchild.

“We have achieved so many things while building this tunnel, now we can venture out to help other countries as well,” he said.

According to the agreement between Gamuda and the government, each time the tunnel is closed for flood management, they should reopen after four days.

“However, we have managed to reopen the tunnel within a day and a half so that the motorists will not be stranded in traffic jams,” Yeoh added.

The Smart Tunnel has been closed for the storm nearly 10 times and each time it has helped alleviate flood woes in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nazrey

*Rural Development Goes Up*
October 24, 2008 00:29 AM

KUALA LUMPUR, Oct 23 (Bernama) -- Since the First Malaysia Plan till the eighth, the government had sent RM74 billion to develop rural areas.

Rural and Regional Development Minister, Tan Sri Muhammad Muhd Taib said among achievements were that the household income increased to almost RM3,000 in 2007 from RM200 in 1970.

"The literacy rate increased from 72 per cent in 1980 to 93.7 per cent in 2007, he said in an interview on the 'Helo Malaysia' programme over Bernama TV tonight.

He said 70 per cent of the country's area was still rural and of the 27.7 million Malaysians, 10.1 million lived in rural areas.

"My ministry has its primary strategy to eradicate poverty through human resource development of hardcore poverty households by focussing on the Career and Skills Training Programme," said Muhammad.

"This programme provides financial and management skills to enable hardcore poor households to go for skills courses like in sewing, cooking, and mechanical and electrical skills," he said.

To level the digital divide between rural and urban areas, Muhammad said the use of ICT would be made a culture to develop village folk to efficient in marketing village products to the world.

"In the Ninth Malaysia Plan, RM97 million will be spent to reduce the digital divide and now there are 322 Village Info Centres. Each has 20-25 computers for villagers' use," he said.

Muhammad also advised people to continue spending but prudently.

"If there is no spending the economy will collapse and businesses will have losses," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*MRCB to start work on Penang Sentral by year-end *
31 Oct 2008 1:32 PM

PENANG: Malaysian Resources Corporation Bhd (MRCB) is expected to begin work on the first phase of the integrated transportation hub at the Penang Sentral in Butterworth by the end of the year, and as soon as efforts to relocate hawkers to a new site are completed. 

Its director, Datuk Ahmad Ibnihajar, said at present, more than 50 hawkers conducting business in the vicinity of the express bus station, near the Sultan Abdul Halim ferry terminal, had to be relocated to enable the work to begin. 

He said a new hawker’s complex with more than 60 stalls had been completed and would be handed over to the Seberang Perai Municipal Council (MPSP). 

The stalls will be allocated to those hawkers who previously traded at the bus terminal complex which was razed by fire a few years ago. 

“We will begin work on the hub as soon as the MPSP finishes allocating the stalls to the hawkers concerned. If the MPSP concludes this task quickly, we will expedite the work planned and the first phase is expected to be completed in 2013,” he told reporters after presenting the MRCB Student’s Leadership Excellence Award 2008 here yesterday. 

Ahmad, who is also the managing director of Penang Port Sdn Bhd (PPSB), admitted that work on the project had been delayed due to the problem of relocating the hawkers who did not want to be far from the present bus station, as well as delays in taking over some parcels of land. 

Apart from relocating the hawkers, he said that the present express bus operations would also be moved to the temporary bus terminal currently used by RapidPenang, by the middle of next month, to enable work to commence. 

The Penang Sentral is a component of the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER), with an estimated gross development value in excess of RM2 billion, and it covers a land area of 557,418 sq metres (six million square feet). 

The Penang Sentral project has four phases which integrate all land and sea services — the ferry, bus, taxi and rail. It is a joint venture between MRCB and Pelaburan Hartanah Bumiputera Bhd. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*70% of govt infra projects to be IBS-based *
07-11-2008:- 

KUALA LUMPUR: Seventy percent of the RM9.6 billion allocated for infrastructure projects under the Ninth Malaysia Plan will be awarded to Industrialised Building System (IBS) component-based construction companies, Works Minister Datuk Mohd Zin Mohamed said yesterday. 

He said the government had decided on the IBS which can provide added value to the nation’s construction industry, hence stimulating economic growth. 

“IBS can save 35% of the construction cost and more than 50% construction time. Hence, I hope all the industry players will start to migrate to IBS as this will be the future trend of the construction industry,” he said. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Siemens keen on Bakun transmission line work*
Published: 2008/11/07

SIEMENS Malaysia Sdn Bhd is interested to take up the transmission line work of the Bakun dam project, its president and chief executive officer Tan Sri Rainer Althoff said today. 

“I do see a need for transmission line in the water and later on the connection between Sarawak and the peninsula,” he said. 

“Of course, we are interested in doing some parts of the business, especially when it comes to high technology solutions along the transmission line,” he told reporters after the launch of Siemens Healthcare Sector UPTIME Service Centre in Kuala Lumpur. 

Althoff said the company was also keen to be a partner to the respective concessions undertaking the converter station. 
“We have the most demanded technology for long distance high voltage transmission line on DC (direct current). And we definitely have interest to support this project,” he said. 

According to Althoff, Siemens will be the technology provider for those carrying out total integration of the transmission line, with the overhead line on land, which has to be connected to the peninsula and the national power grid. 

He expects many local companies to contribute to this portion of the dam’s work. 

“We are now waiting for decision on who is going to be the operator for the whole system. I think Tenaga Nasional Bhd is one of the major stakeholders but that is not the whole story. I think there will be more parties involved later on,” he said, adding that Siemens was waiting for the final decision on the whole operation before tendering. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Bakun Hydroelectric Dam*
by deehong
Bakun Dam in progress, Sarawak
Bakun Dam overflow structure view taken at Bakun Town Resort










Bakun Town Resort with Dam view at the back.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Signs Pact To Facilitate Interstate Transport Within Asean Region*
November 09, 2008 19:15 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 9 (Bernama) -- Malaysia has signed an agreement with Asean member countries to facilitate implementation of interstate travel for the transportation of goods within the region, which will see the abolition of the levy when it comes into effect in 2010.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said the Asean Framework on Facilitation of Interstate Transport which was signed during the Asean Transport Ministers (ATM) meeting in Manila on Nov 6, was aimed at facilitating transport of goods between and among the countries of the grouping.

The agreement was one of the three key memoranda of understanding sealed at the 14th ATM.

It was also to support the implementation of the ASEAN Free Trade Area and to work towards establishing an effective and efficient transport system that would address all aspects of inter-state transport.

"From 2005 onward, initiatives to facilitate the interstate land transport had been done and we had set a time frame until 2010 for this to be completed," he told reporters after opening the World Heart and Diabetes Day here, Sunday.

Presently, trucks and lorries which leave Malaysia for Singapore are required to pay RM200 per vehicle while, laden trucks from the republic to Malaysia will have to pay RM100 per vehicle.

"Ultimately all levy will have to go," he said, adding that overnment was expected to lose some RM143 million in revenue when the plan was implemented.

Another crucial agreement signed was to liberalise all types of air services, including air cargo within the Asean region by Dec 31.

"By the end of this year, air services between capital cities in Asean will be liberalised in the sense that there will not be any limitation on frequencies, capacities, as well as type of aircraft deployed in providing such services," he said.

However, he said implemetation of the open sky policy between Malaysia and Singapore will be implemented earlier on Dec 1.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*PKNS Develops 10 Model Townships In Selangor*
November 07, 2008 15:48 PM
By Jenny Lanong

PETALING JAYA, Nov 7 (Bernama) -- With a population of about 3.75 million, Selangor is the most populous and economically developed state in Malaysia.

Coupled with its strategic location and rich natural resources, Selangor has morphed to be Malaysia's most prosperous state.

Inevitably, Selangor's robust economic development has resulted in a burgeoning population with the ballooning and urgent demand for decent and affordable housing.

As the catalyst for the development of real estate in the state, the Selangor State Development Corporation (PKNS) shoulders the responsibility of providing decent, well-designed and affordable homes for people from all walks of life.

In discharging this responsibility, PKNS ensures that its town and country plan is concordant with the principles of sustainable development.

Currently, PKNS has undertaken 10 development projects, some of which are fully completed while others are in various stages of development. The projects collectively cover an area of 14,184 hectares.

These comprise the townships of Shah Alam, Bandar Baru Bangi, Kelana Jaya, Bandar Sultan Suleiman, Kota Damansara, Kota Puteri, Ampang Ulu Klang, Bernam Jaya, Antara Gapi and Petaling Jaya.

*SHAH ALAM, A SHOWPIECE CITY*

Located about 25 km from Kuala Lumpur, Sungai Renggam was once noted for its rubber and oil palm estates. The district was renamed Batu Tiga just prior to the country's independence.

In 1964, Batu Tiga was singled out to be developed into an industrial township covering an area of 3,398 hectares with a target population of about 180,000, due to its strategic location midway between Kuala Lumpur and Port Klang.

Now known as Shah Alam, it is the model of what a well-planned and developed township should be. A showpiece city free from the inherent problems of haphazard development.

"Of the whole land area, PKNS has allocated 30 per cent of the area for residential property, 12 per cent for commercial and recreational activities and another 19 per cent for the industrial sector," PKNS General Manager, Datuk Harun Salim told Bernama.

Over the years, some 27,627 residential units, 552 shop lots, 81 factories, three shopping complexes and a hotel have been completed.

By 2007, PKNS had completed 158 prime residential units, with another 262 similar units and 53 shop houses constructed under a privatised project.

Some 1,389 residential units and an exhibition and convention centre housing an auditorium with a floor space of 208,666 cubic foot, are currently under construction, while another 3,368 residential units and 1,559 commercial and office lots are in various stages of completion under a privatised project.

Meticulous planning has made Shah Alam into what it is today - a town within a park, befitting the image as the capital of Selangor that it now is.

*BANDAR BARU BANGI, THE KNOWLEDGE CITY*

The tremendous success of Shah Alam has led PKNS to focus on the development of Bandar Baru Bangi, an area of 1,869 hectares situated in the district of Hulu Langat, in southern Klang Valley.

Work began in 1974 and by the end of 2007, some 11,040 residential units, 308 shop lots, 43 factory buildings and a business centre have been completed.

"In 2006 alone, PKNS built 68 out of the 390 units of various constructions while the remaining were completed through privatisation," said Harun.

PKNS is currently working on the construction of some 975 residential units and 26 factory buildings, while the construction of another 1,105 residential units of various classes, and 14 shop lots have been privatised.

Bandar Baru Bangi is also known as the Knowledge City for its education, national and corporate training institutions as well as factories and industrial training centres.

*AMPANG ULU KLANG SATELLITE TOWN*

Development of the 198-hectare Ampang Ulu Klang Township started in 1971, with a view of providing a convenient and self-sufficient residential area for a target community of about 30,000 people.

According to plans, 40 per cent of the land is reserved for residential area, 20 per cent for the industrial sector, five per cent for institutional area while the remaining 35 per cent is allocated for commercial and public amenities purposes.

As of 2007, PKNS has completed some 12,036 residential properties of various classes in the Ampang Ulu Klang township.

*KELANA JAYA, SECOND SATELLITE TOWN*

The existence of an extensive and efficient transport network comprising the light rail transit (LRT) and the Damansara Puchong Highway (LDP) has helped turn the 615-hectare Kelana Jaya into Selangors second satellite town.

With about 47.3 hectares reserved as a free trade zone, Kelana Jaya was designed to be an industrial hub.

As at end of 2007, PKNS has built some 4,046 residential units of various classes in Kelana Jaya.

*BANDAR BARU SULTAN SULEIMAN, A PORT INDUSTRIAL CITY*

Bandar Baru Sultan Suleiman is a township located near Northport in Port Klang.

According to Harun, Bandar Baru Sultan Suleiman is designed as a port city that serves as the gateway for economic activities in the services and manufacturing industries as well as maritime and logistic facilities.

Out of a land area of 1,186 hectares, PKNS has developed some 567 hectares or 48 percent for the industrial sector, with another 58 and 179 hectares for commercial activities and residential areas respectively.

The remainder of the parcel will be used to develop infrastructure, recreation and institutional facilities.

When fully completed in 2010, Bandar Baru Sultan Suleiman is targeted to have a population of 45,000.

*COMPREHENSIVE DEVELOPMENT FOR KOTA DAMANSARA*

Development on the 1,588-hectare, Bandar Kota Damansara with a target population of 120,000, started in 1981.

Some 40 per cent of the land area has been set aside as residential estates, 20 per cent for the Selangor Science Park, and 25 per cent for recreational purposes, eight percent for infrastructure, four per cent for commercial purposes and three per cent for other institutional facilities.

When fully completed, Bandar Kota Damansara is envisaged to be a model township complete with all the trappings of a modern city in the way of physical amenities and infrastructure.

"The comprehensive development plan for this township not only focuses on the quality and comfort of residential properties but also places equal importance to the availability of sophisticated and modern infrastructure and adequate facilities for commerce and industry," Harun said.

*KOTA PUTERI, TOWN WITH A RURAL AMBIENCE*

Located between Kuala Selangor and Shah Alam, Kota Puteri, previously known as Batu Arang, is yet another PKNS initiative to provide quality residential property that is affordable to the masses.

Situated in the northern sector of the Klang Valley, Kota Puteri is a quiet suburban enclave nestled amidst lush greenery, providing its residents with all the comfort of modern living while retaining the tranquility of a rural ambience.

The project, which was started in 1991, is now almost completed.

"Up till 2006, PKNS has completed 203 units of real estate comprising 156 units of residential property and 47 units of shop lot," Harun said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Private Sector & Global Agencies Urged To Help Develop Asean Infrastructure*
November 10, 2008 11:59 AM

KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 10 (Bernama) -- The private sector and multilateral organisations are invited to participate and assist Asean in financing and implementing infrastructure projects in the region to stimulate economic growth, Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak said Monday.

He said these parties could engage the Task Force established by the Asean Finance Ministers to help the region shape more effective approaches to implement infrastructure projects, strengthen the capacity to manage them and broaden the range of facilities and instruments to manage financial risks.

"The Task Force will therefore operate as a conduit to the region's Ministries of Finance to harness the expertise of the private sector to assist in organising the necessary interventions to overcome the impediments to infrastructure financing," he said in his keynote address at the opening of the Asean Infrastructure Financing Mechanism Conference.

"We believe the building of infrastructures will help us build the society and build our economies at the same time," said Najib, who is also Finance Minister.

The Task Force, headed by Malaysia, will focus on identifying and implementing a broad range of facilitation initiatives to address the various impediments that result in private sector under-investment in infrastructure projects in the region.

He said the Manila-based Asian Development Bank had projected that Asean's infrastructure investment requirements could reach US$583.1 billion between 2006 and 2015 or an average annual requirement of US$58.3 billion.

This is roughly five times the average annual private sector investment of US$10.9 billion recorded from 1990 to 2006, he said.

Najib said the region's Ministry of Finances would certainly appreciate the effective and innovative ideas put forward by the private sector and multilateral organisations and look forward to working in partnership with them to implement these initiatives either on a multilateral or bilateral basis.

"We believe the partnership approach to achieving the region's aspirations for infrastructure development will create opportunities for both global and regional players so that all may jointly benefit from a substantial expansion in infrastructure development in the region," he said.

He said there were many impediments that limited private sector participation in the region.

He said the returns from investments in infrastructure usually materialised over a long time, typically stretching to over 20 years, thus giving a high level of uncertainties related to its financing.

Najib said the high risk premiums associated with infrastructure projects in the region also considerably reduced the number of commercially-viable infrastructure projects that could be undertaken by the private sector without the requirement for government funding or guarantees.

"This represents a more acute challenge for the low-income member countries where the low levels of affordability means the tariff charged to infrastructure users may not generate sufficient revenues to cover the investment costs," he said.

Najib said despite Asean having its gross national savings in excess of US$340 million, it has not been evenly distributed.

"The absence of efficient intermediation mechanisms to recycle these savings means regional savings are not automatically available to be deployed into infrastructure projects," he said.

Najib said dependency of infrastructure financing on government has the drawback of concentrating risk in the country's fiscal budget.

"This constraints the ability of governments to spend when these expenditures are needed most as a counter-cyclical measure to offset economic slowdown," he said.

The Deputy Prime Minister also noted that Asean members must seek to commit more resources in each other's countries.

"The more member countries have a stake in each other's prosperity, the stronger will be the bond between the member states," he said.

Regional cooperation and coordinated intervention to promote mutual prosperity in the region are also sorely needed at this point in time with the recent dislocation of financial markets around the world already starting to impact on regional economic activities, he said.

"While there is already coordinated intervention to address the effects of financial contagion, I wish to propose that the governments of Asean consider expanding our efforts to include creating and supporting growth opportunities throughout the region to offset the slack in global consumption and investment," he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberjaya*

*HP launches campus project*
Friday October 31, 2008 By CHARLES FERNANDEZ TheStar










Ready in 2010: Visitors and guests viewing 
a model of HP’s campus in Cyberjaya.

HEWLETT-PACKARD has unveiled its plan for a 24ha campus in Cyberjaya recently.

The campus, unveiled by Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak, will be the largest facility of its kind and the single largest investment by a multi-national technology leader in Malaysia.

“This investment by HP, the world’s largest technology company, signals a strong commitment to our country and will bring a major economic and employment boost,’’ said Najib.

The campus is unique as it will host multiple core functions in one integrated location.

In addition, it features two rooms that include HP’s Halo Telepresence Solutions to allow a uniquely lifelike real-time video collaboration environment.

“We are pleased to partner with MDeC (Multimedia Development Corporation) and the Malaysian government on this initiative,’’ said executive vice-president and chief information officer Randy Mott.

He said HP’s investment was expected to generate up to 4,000 job opportunities for knowledge workers over the next 10 years.

HP began investing in Malaysia over three decades ago and has a presence in Kuala Lumpur, Penang and 11 service centres nationwide.

The Cyberjaya campus is expected to be completed by early 2010.


----------



## nazrey

*Asean Flush With Liquidity, No Issue Financing Infrastructure, Says Nor Mohamed*
November 10, 2008 21:05 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 10 (Bernama) -- There is no issue with regards to financing infrastructure in the Asean region as it is flush with liquidity due to gross national savings in excess of US$300 billion.

Second Finance Minister, Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop said that beyond Asean, there remained large pockets of liquidity in countries such as China, India and the Middle East.

"With a large and rapidly growing young population, there remains significant demand for greater infrastructure and a basis for strong project cash flows," he said at the Asean Infrastructure Financing Mechanism Conference here Monday.

He said it had been estimated that investments of US$30 billion are required annually for infrastructure development in the region.

"To drive the Asean infrastructure financing, we need to ensure good project cash flows and effective management of risks. Project risks should be shared on an equitable basis and intermediated through the capital markets to reduce the concentration of risk," he added.

Nor Mohamed said that increasing private sector involvement in infrastructure projects can assist in building the country's domestic private sector while developing the capital market.

According to him, Asean countries could also collaborate to fast-track the creation and growth of listed companies through cross-listings on other Asean exchanges.

The scale of infrastructure projects would also promote corporate development through building management capacity and ensuring new start-ups quickly adapt to internationally-benchmarked standards for corporate governance and accounting.

"This in turn, could facilitate an increased level of cross-border intermediation activities of advisors, listed companies and financial intermediaries, thereby accelerating the process of intergrating Asean's capital markets," he said.

He added that regional cooperation on infrastructure represents a "win-win" strategy for all in Asean, particularly during these challenging times by pooling together the diverse strengths of Asean member countries to further enhance economic resilience.

*"Malaysia feels strongly that the economic growth of any country would gain substantially from infrastructure development. We believe that the Malaysian experience can be successfully replicated throughout the rest of the region," he added.*

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Proposed Oil Storage Terminal In Melaka Will Be Able To Store 250,000 Metric Tonnes Petroleum*
October 31, 2008 21:48 PM 










MELAKA, Oct 31 (Bernama) -- The proposed oil storage terminal to be built on the waters of Pulau Besar, Melaka, by end 2010, will have a storage capacity of 250,000 metric tonnes of petroleum.

Chief Minister Datuk Seri Mohd Ali Rustam said work on the project, costing RM700 million, will start once the Environment Impact Assessment report and other related reports are completed in six months.

"The project will provide the facility for ships wishing to make Melaka their spot for the collection of processed oil," he told reporters after the signing of a memorandum of understanding related to the project, here, Friday.

The project is to be carried out through a joint venture between Perbadanan Kemajuan Negeri Melaka (PKNM), Pristine Oil Capital Sdn Bhd and Siemens Malaysia Sdn Bhd.

The uninhabited Pulau Besar island meanwhile was a popular site among traders during the Melaka sultanate period where they stopped for drinking water.

Among the historical sites here popular with tourists is the well of "Nenek Kebayan" and others including ancient burial grounds.

At the event today, PKNM was represented by Chairman of the State Committee for Industrialisation, Trade and Entrepreneur Development Datuk Md Yunos Husin and its general manager Zainal Abu while Pristine Oil Capital Sdn Bhd was represented by its chief executive officer, Kamarulzaman Mohamed.

Siemens Malaysia was represented by its president and chief executive officer Tan Sri Rainer Altof.

Mohd Ali who is also chairman of PKNM said the terminal will be built on a reclaimed sea area covering 32 hectares in front of Pulau Besar.

Kamarulzaman said the terminal will be one of the largest to cater to the South East Asia region.

The project is expected to help drive socio-economic growth in the surrounding areas including the development of a township as well as downstream activities and job opportunities for the locals.

Other related infrastructures are also expected to be built here including a recreation centre in Pulau Besar which will provide accommodation.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*TNB Infrastructures Will Be Used For High-speed Broadband Project To Cut Cost: Nor Mohamed*
November 11, 2008 22:25 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 11 (Bernama) -- Tenaga Nasional Bhd's (TNB) available infrastructures will also be used for the RM11.3 billion Telekom Malaysia's (TM) High Speed Broad Band project to cut cost, the Dewan Rakyat heard Tuesday.

"If existing TNB infrastructures are suitable, we will ask TM to trim down the project cost," said Second Finance Minister Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop when winding up the debate on Budget 2009 at committee stage.

Nor Mohamed said he would ask TM to consider the suggestion though the idea to use TNB's infrastructures came from an opposition member of parliament Mahfuz Omar (PAS-Pokok Sena).

However, Nor Mohamed's openness to agree to Mahfuz's suggestion drew flak from parliamentary opposition leader Datuk Seri Anwar Ibrahim (PKR-Permatang Pauh), saying the government did not conduct a thorough study before agreeing to TM's proposal to implement the massive project.

To this, Nor Mohamed replied: "Only in the Al-Quran Holy book that we cannot alter anything, after all this is only the cost of a project that is changeable according to latest developments."

Earlier, Mahfuz questioned why the project was awarded to TM through direct negotiation at a high price.

Nor Mohamed said TM was picked as it provided 85 per cent of the broadband service in the country and had the infrastructures to support the high speed broadband project.

Also, TM has the experience and expertise in the broadband field in which it had invested more than RM4 billion so far, he said.

Nor Mohamed said TM has been directed to carry out all purchases through tenders to give opportunities to capable companies to reduce implementation cost.

"If there are companies with expertise to implement the project at a lower cost, they can participate in the tenders for the project," he added.

Of the RM11.3 billion, the government will contribute RM2.4 billion for the project.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak's Six Main Rural Development Strategies For 2009*
November 11, 2008 21:49 PM

KUCHING, Nov 11 (Bernama) -- The Sarawak Rural Development Ministry has listed six main strategies to ensure that its programmes and projects are efficiently implemented to truly benefit the people, said Deputy Chief Minister Tan Sri Alfred Jabu.

"2009 will be the fourth year of the Ninth Malaysia Plan and we must double our efforts to ensure that the projects planned will be fully completed," said Jabu, who is also state Rural Development Minister, when winding up the debate at the state assembly sitting here Tuesday.

The six strategies are expanding coverage and improving quality of infrastructure like basic utilities and social amenities, eradicating hardcore poverty and reducing rural poverty rate, enhancing human capital development in rural communities, spurring economic and industrial activities in rural areas, intensifying efforts to develop neglected or remote, backward areas, and narrowing the digital divide between urban and rural communities.

Jabu said the RM566.7 million or 20.38 per cent of the RM2.78 billion allocation of the federal Rural and Regional Development Ministry set aside for Sarawak showed its commitment for rural development in the state.

He said from the RM566.7 million allocation, RM420.1 million or 74.1 per cent would be for infrastructural development such as rural road projects, electricity and water supply, village roads and social amenities.

A sum of RM40.5 million or 7.1 per cent is allocated for rural poverty eradication programmes next year, and the remaining RM106.1 million or 18.8 per cent for human capital development, rural economic activities, land development and information communication technology.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*MRCB gets LOA for RM258m river project *
11-11-2008: By Nadia S Hassan 

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB) has received the official letter of award (LOA) from the Malaysian government for the first phase of the Sungai Pahang estuary improvement project worth RM258.17 million. 

The project was due to be completed by October 2011, the company told Bursa Malaysia yesterday. 

“The project is not expected to have any material impact on the earnings and net tangible assets of MRCB for the financial year ending Dec 31, 2008,” it said, adding that it would have a positive effect on the future earnings. 

This is MRCB’s first major river cleaning project, which falls under its environmental division. According to MRCB’s FY07 annual report, the initial dredging works have been completed. 

“The design of one of the largest river mouth breakwaters in Malaysia is being finalised,” said MRCB in its annual report. 

In May 2007, the company received a letter of intent from the government to rehabilitate Sungai Kuantan. A month later, MRCB was given the letter of award to improve and rehabilitate Sungai Perai in Butterworth along with its surrounding areas. 

MRCB said the project would be funded by internally generated funds and bank borrowings, and that any change in the company’s gearing would depend on the amount of project financing. 

The company also believed its environmental division would be one of its major earnings drivers going forward. 

“Our environmental business has great potential to become a billion ringgit business for the group, on par with the civil and energy engineering businesses,” said MRCB. 

Other projects under this division include coastal rehabilitation and protection works. In October 2007, the company was awarded the Teluk Tekek, Pulau Tioman beach, river and infrastructure rehabilitation project worth some RM132 million. The project is expected to be completed by the middle of next year.


----------



## nazrey

*Work begins on Second Bridge*
NST Online » Local News 2008/11/09
By : Sharanjit Singh

GEORGE TOWN: Construction of the Second Penang Bridge by China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC) finally started yesterday. 

The RM4.3 billion bridge was scheduled to be ready by 2011 but the project has been delayed by more than a year due to unresolved issues among parties involved in the project.

CHEC now projects the completion date to be in May 2012.

Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng, who opened the project site office and temporary jetty in Batu Maung here yesterday, described the second bridge as a "bridge of hope" for Penang.

Lim said the project would boost the state's economy, especially in the industrial sector, and help authorities better manage the traffic on the island. 
"It is indeed a historic moment for the people of Penang as the second bridge project has finally started." 

Present at the ceremony were Jambatan Kedua Sdn Bhd (JKSB) managing director, Tan Sri Zaini Omar, Chinese Trade commissioner to Malaysia, Gao Wen Kuan, and China Harbour managing director Sun Ziyu.

At the peak of its construction, about 100 vessels and 12 piling rigs will be deployed and 1,500 people will be working non-stop on three eight-hour shifts.

The sea portion of the bridge will be built, spanning 16.37km over water, at a cost of RM2.2 billion.

The amount is RM100 million less than the original tender price as the new bridge design has done away with the two viewing platforms which were originally planned.

The cost was also reduced as the final contract between CHEC and JKSB allows for variation of price for base materials like fuel, cement and steel, and the re-measurement of piling work, both of which were originally the most uncertain risks to be borne by CHEC.

Now, both parties will share the risk and benefits together. 

CHEC will be reimbursed if there is an increase in the price of materials, and it will revise the contract price accordingly if there is a drop in prices.

Sun said the project had become not just any design-and-build task but a "sacred political mission" entrusted to the company by leaders of Malaysia and China.

He said there were ample opportunities for local companies to benefit from the project by becoming sub-contractors, material suppliers and technical service providers.

"At the moment, 30 per cent of the project management team is made up of locals and more will be engaged as work progresses."

Asked if the company was confident of working without any more delays to the project, he said: "The project duration is 42 months and the completion date will be on May 7, 2012, for which we have worked out a detailed programme.

"We will strictly follow the contract requirements and complete the work on time. 

"Although we were unable to start work for the past one year, a lot of preparation work has been done, which means we are ready to carry out the construction schedule full swing."

Zaini said UEM Builders, which had been offered the contract to build the land portion of the bridge, had until next week to state whether it wanted to take up the offer.

He said the contract worth RM1.35 billion would be opened to restricted tenders if UEM did not take it up.


----------



## nazrey

*Nuclear energy the best option for Malaysia*
By Roziana Hamsawi
Published: 2008/11/13

NUCLEAR energy is the most attractive option as the alternative source of power for Malaysia if it wants to be competitive beyond 2020, Energy, Water and Communications Minister Datuk Shaziman Abu Mansor says. 

He said studies have shown that the cost of nuclear energy has become competitive with other sources.

"Should the electricity market be liberalised in this region, countries with nuclear energy generating capacity would have an advantage over their neighbours because of the relatively cheaper cost of generation," he said.

In his luncheon talk at the International Energy Security Forum in Kuala Lumpur yesterday, the minister said Indonesia, Thailand and Vietnam have all declared their intention to go nuclear between 2016 and 2020.

"We must seriously consider this option if we are to remain competitive," he said, adding that a study is being done on this to ensure adequate, reliable and cost-effective supply beyond 2020.

Shaziman pointed out that the past two decades have seen significant improvement made in nuclear plant reliability, technology and innovation as well as a progressively improved safety record.

He also said that finding the right balance between the different fuel mixes is a big challenge today as the price of coal has tripled, gas subsidies are gradually removed while hydro potentials are becoming scarce.

Tenaga Nasional Bhd chairman Tan Sri Leo Moggie in his opening speech at the forum said Malaysia needs a comprehensive energy security roadmap with a clear policy framework and compatible electricity sector regulation.

"We foresee that traditional fossil-fuel based generation will experience more and more limitations due to depleting resources," he said. Currently, worldwide energy consumption per capita is roughly 13 times higher than in pre-industrial times.

Over 300 participants from 23 countries attended the one-day forum which is supported by the government, TNB and the Institute of Strategic and International Studies, and organised by Paddy Schubert Consultants Sdn Bhd.


----------



## nazrey

*M’sia lab research findings get global acceptance*
Published: Saturday November 15, 2008 MYT 1:43:00 PM By SIM LEOI LEOI TheStar

PUTRAJAYA: Malaysia’s laboratory research findings will now be accepted in some of the world’s richest countries.

Health Minister Datuk Liow Tiong Lai said this would help the country to export its products more easily because the findings of research conducted into the local laboratories were accepted as safe and conducted according to guidelines.

“Malaysia applied this year to become one of the Mutual Acceptance Data countries for the Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) members.

“We were accepted and with this, our research findings from facilities with good laboratory practice, such as the Institute of Medical Research, will now be recognised.

“Such acceptance will make it easier for the fast registration of our products in OECD countries and the export of our goods, particularly pharmaceutical products,” he told reporters after launching the 2nd Global Bio-Herbs Economic Forum at the Putrajaya International Convention Centre on Saturday.

The OECD is a grouping of the world’s 33 largest and richest economies including the United States, Japan, South Korea and Germany.

Liow said this acceptance marked an important milestone for Malaysia as it had 12,500 seed plants in its forests, about 2,000 of which were claimed to have medicinal properties.

“However, not all of them have been scientifically studied so far.

“According to the World Bank, the global market for herbal medicine is projected to reach USD5tril (RM18.25tril) by 2050. Locally, our herbal industry is worth RM8bil in 2007 and expected to grow at 10% each year,” he said.

Malaysia, added Liow, currently had 18,335 traditional products in pharmaceutical form that are registered, all of which were limited to the treatment of only common ailments.

“Only those with proven scientific evidence are allowed to be used for therapeutic purposes. About 70% of Malaysians use traditional medicine and treatment,” he pointed out.

http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2008/11/15/nation/20081115134209&sec=nation


----------



## nazrey

*State Govt Allocates RM2.778 Billion For Sabah Budget 2009*
November 14, 2008 21:49 PM 

KOTA KINABALU, Nov 14 (Bernama) -- The Sabah state government has allocated RM2.778 billion for Budget 2009, up by RM477.66 million or 20.76 percent from the current budget.

Sabah Chief Minister Datuk Seri Musa Aman, who is also the state Finance Minister, in presenting the budget at the Sabah Legislative Assembly, said the budget was the highest and biggest presented so far.

The strategies for Budget 2009, among others, are to continue efforts towards strengthening the state financial position through efficient financial management, raising efficiency of the public sector delivery, improving productivity and intensifying socio-economic development.

Estimated state expenditure for development in 2009 amounted to RM1.04 billion, higher by RM56.25 million or 5.71 percent compared to this year's expenditure of RM984.23 million.

"Besides the state allocation, there are also allocation sources from the federal government amounting to RM435 million. With this, the total allocation for Sabah will be RM1.475 billion," Musa said.

Revenue for the state in 2009 is estimated at RM2.57 billion, down by 11.23 percent compared to this year with crude palm oil (CPO) prices and forestry revenue expected to be lower next year.

For 2008, based on the revenue gained so far, the state is expected to achieve RM3 billion by end of this year, Musa said.

He said the state's economic growth is projected at 5.0 percent for this year and 4.50 percent next year due to external factors like the global financial crisis, high fuel prices and rising inflation.

Musa said despite the global economic uncertainties, private sector investment remained stable as shown by the 7.30 percent increase in loans by commercial banks to various sectors in the first six months of this year totalling RM26.60 billion. 

He said though the private sector was cautious as a result of the global scenario, the recent four-day Sabah International Expo 2008 saw an eight-fold increase in business transactions totalling RM142.7 million compared to RM18.1 million in 2006.

"This showed that the confidence of investors as well as local and foreign businessmen in Sabah is high," he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian govt to resume Penang Port dredging*
By Marina Emmanuel Published: 2008/11/18 BusinessTimes

THE government will resume work on the multi-million-ringgit project to deepen the north channel of Penang Port, which had been shelved under the Ninth Malaysia Plan (9MP) Mid-term review.

Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat said after reviewing the scope of work and budget for the proposed project, a requisition has been forwarded to the Finance Ministry to resume work on the project.

"Our requisition to the Treasury is a comprehensive one and that is for the dredging of all Malaysian ports, including Port Klang and Kuantan Port," he told reporters after opening the annual meeting of the Road Safety Council in Penang yesterday.

Ong said after studying the benefits in dredging Penang Port's channel, his ministry felt that the project should proceed in order to enhance Penang Port's competitiveness.

Operator Penang Port Sdn Bhd is targeting to develop Penang Port into a premier port by 2012 if the deepening of the north channel proceeds.

The government deferred the RM322 million project in its mid-term review of the 9MP.

The north channel dredging of the port, from its current 11.5m depth to 14.5m, was supposed to be carried out between 2010 and 2012 to serve mother vessels calling at the port.

The Penang Port expansion and upgrading are outlined in the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER) blueprint to promote it as the leading port in the Indonesia-Malaysia-Thailand Growth Triangle.


----------



## nazrey

*RM17 Billion To Upgrade Roads Within 30 km Radius Of Towns In Sabah*
November 22, 2008 19:03 PM

KOTA KINABALU, Nov 22 (Bernama) -- The federal government has allocated some RM17 billion to pave all roads within 30km radius of towns in Sabah by the year 2015.

Works Minister Datuk Mohd Zin Mohamed said the huge allocation was in line with the government's vision and commitment to boost the state's infrastructure development.

"We are aware that there are still many roads which have not been upgraded or paved in Sabah and there are also places in the rural areas which have no roads at all.

"We hope to complete the project by 2015 or at the latest by 2017," he told reporters after a briefing on the state's infrastructure development here.

Mohd Zin said Sabah had 15,756km of roads of which 5,686km are paved roads and 9,635km gravel roads. The rest are laterite roads.

He said the federal government was also looking into the state government's application to pave a 150km road connecting Sapulut in Pensiangan and Kalabakan in Tawau with an estimated cost of RM100 million.

Mohd Zin also asked the state's Public Works Department to list down priority road projects to facilitate the channelling of funds.

On infrastructure developments in Pensiangan, a district in the state's interior, he said the federal government would continue to provide basic amenities there, particularly roads, for the benefit of the people.

Mohd Zin also said that he would be visiting the Pensiangan parliamentary constituency tomorrow to see for himself the situation in the area.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia to start giving out RM600m jobs soon*
Published: 2008/11/25 BusinessTimes

By March 2009, about 80 to 90 per cent of the people-centric infrastructure projects will have been awarded to contractors, says the Implementation Coordination Unit 

THE government will, from next month, start awarding to contractors RM600 million worth of small infrastructure projects identified under the RM7 billion economic stimulus package.

Tan Sri Khalid Ramli, director-general of the Implementation Coordination Unit (ICU), said the projects are people-centric, involving the building of basic infrastructure such as roads, jetties and drains.

As such, he said, it is vital that they be implemented immediately.

"Speed is of the essence. You're talking about stimulating domestic growth, so it's very urgent that the projects are implemented fast.

"I'm determined to see part of this RM600 million kick off in December," Khalid said in an interview yesterday.

He anticipates that by March next year, about 80 to 90 per cent of these projects would have been awarded to contractors.

The ICU, which falls under the Prime Minister's Department, has specifically been tasked to ensure implementation of these projects.

"We're talking about a vigorous pace of implementation. So perhaps after December, January, February, all these projects must be awarded by this time. Then only you get the effect," he said.

Projects will be awarded in several ways, including procurements, tenders and quotations, he added.


----------



## nazrey

*CHEC to stick to its portion of 2nd Penang bridge *
28-11-2008: by Regina William TheEdgeDaily

GEORGE TOWN: China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC) which has been awarded the RM2.2 billion sub-structure and mainspan job for the Penang second crossing (P2X) is not interested to take up the RM1.3 billion contract for the construction of the super-structure portion of the P2X. 

Asked if CHEC had the capabilities and would consider taking up the job to complete the entire bridge project, in case UEM Builders Bhd, which has been offered the contract, declined the offer, CHEC deputy chief economist and project director Chang Yun Bo said: "CHEC is fully capable and competent to carry out the entire project but that is not our intention. We will only concentrate on what we have been awarded." 

"There are three packages for the project and we have taken up Package One, while UEM is taking up Package Two and there is still the Third Package which is the land portion. As far as we know, UEM Builders is working closely with the Malaysian government to finalise the package soon," Chang said during a courtesy call on Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng. 

Chang also gave Lim his assurance that the CHEC's portion of the project would be sped up so that the bridge could be completed by end of 2011. 

During a groundbreaking ceremony held earlier this month for the sub-structure and mainspan job to commence, Jambatan Kedua Sdn Bhd (JKSB) managing director Tan Sri Zaini Omar said that the entire project would be completed by May 2012, a delay of five months from the previous schedule of completion announced by the government. 

Chang said CHEC which started preliminary works last year including dredging, pre-engineering, jetty and preliminary works at the site had also commenced on foundation works for the sub-structure. 

CHEC has employed 32 management staff including engineers for the project which included 10 locals while another 300 workers have been hired for the construction of the bridge proper. 

Chang also hoped that the federal government would speed up the financial aspects of the project and start the scheduled payment when the first claim was due early next month.


----------



## nazrey

> *Iskandar Malaysia*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Official Website
> 
> Iskandar Malaysia, formerly known as *Iskandar Development Region (IDR)* and *South Johor Economic Region (SJER)* is the new main southern development corridor in *Johor*, Malaysia. *The Iskandar Malaysia was established on 30 July 2006.* It is named after Sultan Iskandar of Johor.
> 
> It is against this backdrop that in July 2005, the Government of Malaysia had tasked Khazanah Nasional to conduct a feasibility study for the development of a special economic zone in South Johor in what was then referred to as the Southern Belt Economic Zone (SBEZ).
> 
> In October 2005, Khazanah presented a Conceptual Outline Plan for the proposed South Johor Economic Region (SJER) to the National SJER Planning Committee (NSPC) that concluded that there was a strong economic, social and developmental rationale for the proposed development of SJER. The NSPC was chaired together by the Prime Minister of Malaysia, Abdullah Ahmad Badawi and Chief Minister of Johor, Abdul Ghani Othman. Khazanah acts as the secretariat for the committee. The NSPC further tasked Khazanah to develop a detailed and comprehensive Master Plan for the development of SJER that aims to address socio-economic development in a holistic and sustainable fashion.
> 
> In March 2006, the Ninth Malaysia Plan covering the period 2006 to 2010 was launched by the Prime Minister. It identified newly named Iskandar Malaysiaas one of the catalyst and high-impact developments under the Plan. This was further reinforced when in November 2006, the Prime Minister, Chief Minister of Johor and Khazanah announced further details on Iskandar Malaysia on the following Comprehensive Development Plan (CDP):
> 
> The Iskandar Malaysia is administered by Iskandar Regional Development Authority (IRDA).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johor
Click to expand...

*Iskandar Malaysia Sees RM21.8 Billion So Far In Foreign Investments*
November 25, 2008 21:39 PM 

JOHOR BAHARU, Nov 25 (Bernama) -- The Dewan Negeri Johor Tueday was told that 54 per cent or RM21.8 billion from the RM40.25 billion worth of investments seen in Iskandar Malaysia comprised foreign investments especially in the manufacturing and property sectors.

Menteri Besar Johor Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said that from the RM21.8 billion, RM16.78 billion involved investments in the manufacturing sector while RM4.98 billion property investments.

"Iskandar Malaysia was launched in 2006 and as of September this year a total of RM40.25 billion in investments have been recorded in the corridor with RM21.8 billion from foreign investors," he said.

He said this in reply to a question from Tan Cher Puk (BN-Johor Jaya), Ng See Tiong (BN-Parit Yaani), Tang Nai Soon (BN-Pekan Nenas), Ayub Jamil (BN-Rengit), Datuk Abdullah Ali (BN-Bukit Naning), Datuk Hasni Mohamad (BN-Benut) and Datuk Abd Hamid Abd Rahman (BN-Machap) at the State Legislative Assembly here Tuesday.

Abdul Ghani said that from the RM16.78 billion foreign investments in the manufacturing sector, the Middle East accounted for the largest share with RM4.9 billion followed by Spain with RM4.2 billion, Japan (RM2.85 bilion), Singapore (RM1.87 billion), The Netherlands (RM1.6 billion) and Germany (RM1.37 billion).

He said among the factors that have contributed to pulling in investments in the corridor was the high level of commitment from the federal government which set aside RM6.83 billion for infrastructure projects.

The existing facilities in Iskandar Malaysia are also very good, namely its three major ports and an international airport, and it is also centrally located in South East Asia and in the middle of two of the largest economies in the world, India and China.

Abdul Ghani, quoting statistics from the Malaysian Industrial Development Authority (Mida), said that at least 9,757 new jobs had been generated in Iskandar Malaysia with the investments in the manufacturing sector.

"Apart from creating job opportunities, the investors are also helping the government in human capital development. The US oil and gas giant, FMC in Gelang Patah for example, has given 300 to 400 jobs to the locals and at the same time providing technical training to local students beginning from the technical and vocational schools before employing them when they complete their courses," he said.

On the federal government's expenditure on Iskandar Malaysia, he said the Iskandar Regional Development Authority (Irda) spent RM72 million this year to cover the fees of consultants and buy back of land.

He said Irda expects to spend RM400 million on various payments including physical works for the infrastructure projects which took off last month, consultants, and for reclaiming land.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

> *Northern Corridor Economic Region*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Official Website
> 
> *Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER)* (Malay: *Wilayah Ekonomi Koridor Utara* or *Korridor Utara*) is a new economic development corridor in Malaysia. This programme is a Government initiative to accelerate economic growth and elevate income levels in the north of Peninsular Malaysia - encompassing the states of *Perlis, Kedah, Pulau Pinang and the north of Perak.* NCER is also one of the three development regions formed in Peninsular Malaysia, other development regions being the Iskandar Malaysia (formerly known as Iskandar Development Region and South Johor Economic Region) and the East Coast Economic Region (ECER) which is for the east coast states - Kelantan, Terengganu and Pahang. The NCER initiative will span from 2007 to the end of the 12th Malaysia Plan period, i.e. 2025. *The NCER was launched on 30 July 2007* in Alor Star, Kedah and on 31 July 2007 in Butterworth, Penang. Both event was launched by its own Chairman which is the Malaysian Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kedah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perak
Click to expand...

*Two major projects for northern growth corridor*
By Marina Emmanuel Published: 2008/10/11 BusinessTimes

THE Northern Corridor Implementation Agency (NCIA), the implementation body for the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER), will soon launch a biotechnology incubator in Penang and a high-technology skills development centre in Kedah.

These projects are part of the Ninth Malaysia Plan's key initiatives outlined for the economic growth corridor.

The biotechnology incubator will be located at the Penang Science Park, Bukit Minyak, on mainland Penang and will cover 2ha of land.

"We have submitted our application to the Penang Development Corp this week to purchase the land," NCIA senior vice-president (manufacturing industry division) Chris Tan told Business Times yesterday.

Tan said the incubator will complement the national biotechnology drive, and leverage on NCER's manufacturing strengths such as in the area of electrical and electronics.

He said the incubator will operate on a "full-service" model, which is designed to accelerate commercialisation.

Other areas of focus will include the medical devices sector.

"We hope to get the incubator up and running by the third quarter of 2009," he said.

"We are looking at offering in-house biotechnology incubator services to the park's tenants as a way to assist capable scientists, especially Malaysians who want to return and work here," he added.

The 176-ha Penang Science Park was launched in 2006 to attract new investments from the biotechnology industries.

To date, the park has attracted over RM100 million in investments from three companies involved in the manufacturing of biotechnological products and medical devices.

NCIA is also set to ink a memorandum of understanding next week with three multinational companies in Kulim, Kedah for the Northern Corridor Industrial Training Enhancement Scheme.

"Since human resource availability has restricted expansion of the Kulim High Technology Park, we are going to work together on a pilot project with Infineon Technologies, Entergris and Fuji Electric to train unemployed graduates," Tan said.

He added that the proposed training centre, in which NCIA will contribute RM1 million to provide subsistence allowance for 65 trainees, will offer a 12-month internship beginning early next year.

"We want to expand the NCER's manufacturing capabilities beyond Penang and we hope to replicate the success of the Penang Skills Development Centre," Tan said.


----------



## nazrey

> *East Coast Economic Region*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Official Website
> 
> *East Coast Economic Region (ECER)* (Malay: *Wilayah Ekonomi Pantai Timur* or *Korridor Pantai Timur*) is a new economic development corridor in Malaysia. coast of Peninsular Malaysia - which covers states of Kelantan, Terengganu, Pahang and the north of Mersing district of Johor. ECER is also one of the three development regions formed in Peninsular Malaysia, other development regions being the Iskandar Malaysia (formerly known as Iskandar Development Region and South Johor Economic Region) and the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER). The ECER initiative will span for 12 years starting from 2007. The master planner for ECER is Malaysia-owned oil and gas company, PETRONAS.
> 
> The ECER was launched by Malaysia's Prime Minister, Abdullah Ahmad Badawi in Kuala Terengganu and Kota Bahru on *October 30, 2007 *and in Kuantan the next day. During the launch of the project, the Prime Minister announced a RM 6 billion allocation for the opening phase of the project, strengthening the Malaysian government's commitment to the project.
> 
> _“	We want to ensure that no Malaysian, including the people in Pahang, is left behind in the national development mainstream, we want the prosperity achieved by "Pahang Darul Makmur" to be clearly and fairly reflected, - Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi, the Prime Minister of Malaysia.	”_
> 
> 
> A four member secretariat has been setup in Terengganu to monitor the progress of the project and develop the master plan. Details of the Master Plan has yet to be released as details are still being worked out between the states and the Master Planner which is Petronas. It is expected they will meet up once a week.
> 
> After this Economic Region, almost all area in Peninsular Malaysia had become Economic Region, only Northern Johor, Southern Perak and Southern Negeri Sembilan not included. Klang Valley include Kuala Lumpur, Selangor and Northern Negeri Sembilan, and Melaka originally is an Economic Region. This show Government have initiative to develop whole Peninsular Malaysia become Economic Region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelantan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terengganu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pahang
Click to expand...

*ECER Set To Woo RM112 Billion Investments By 2020, Says Abdullah*
December 02, 2008 18:25 PM

KERTIH, Dec 2 (Bernama) -- The East Coast Economic Region (ECER) is set to woo RM112 billion worth of investments in the next 12 years between 2008 and 2020, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi said Tuesday.

He said the bulk of the investments or 47 per cent of the funds would come from the private sectors from within and outside the country.

Abdullah said the substantive investments would have long-term impact, particularly on the people in this region and Malaysians in general.

"So far, the encouraging progress shown by the ECER Development Council is very satisfying," he said when opening the Plastics Cluster Industrial Park in this oil town here.

He said many projects have been started since the park was launched in 2007.

Of the 105 projects in the drawing board, 77 of them will be implemented by June next year, he said.

The prime minister said he will visit the other economic corridors to personally gauge the progress achieved so far.

"Besides the basic infrastructures needed to attract investors, high-impact agriculture, manufacturing and education projects have already been implemented," said Abdullah who initiated the economic corridor development nationwide to stimulate economic growth and create employment for the people.

To jump-start the economic-centric projects, the government has allocated a a staggering RM2.6 billion approved under the Mid-Term Review of the Ninth Malaysia Plan, he said, adding that the projects will be continued under the 10th Malaysia Plan.

Abdullah said the ECER was committed to implement social development programmes to wipe out abject poverty among the rural folk.

For instance, the 25,000ha agropolitant project involving nearly 9,000 hardcore poor families has been started in line with the government's aim to wipe out abject poverty by 2010.

"The ECER's importance to the east coast states residents is indeed very clear. As a people-friendly socio-economic programme, the ECER's cherished goal is to transform Pahang, Kelantan and Terengganu into a developed region by 2020," he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

> *Sabah Development Corridor*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Official Website
> 
> The Sabah Development Corridor or SDC (Malay: Koridor Pembangunan Sabah or Koridor Sabah) is a new development corridor in Sabah, Malaysia. The SDC was launched on *29 January 2008*.
> 
> The project is expected to take 18 years with total investment of up to RM 105 billion.On average, starts from the year of 2009, RM5.83 billion will be allocated each year for development. 900,000 jobs are expected to be created with this project along with a waterfront city, tourism sub project and a Sabah Railway terminal. The project kick-started with the Prime Minister Abdullah Ahmad Badawi announcing that the government has allocated an extra RM 5 billion under the Ninth Malaysia Plan to improve infrastructure and lower the cost of doing business in the state.
> 
> Key objectives of the project are:
> make Sabah a gateway for trade, investment and tourism
> transform the state into a harmonious state regardless of race or religion
> create job opportunities in the state
> make the state more technology-savvy
> make the state a comfortable state to live in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabah
Click to expand...

*Improved power supply for Sabah after 2012 *
Friday, 28 November, 2008

Kota Kinabalu: Deputy Chief Minister Datuk Raymond Tan Shu Kiah said electricity supply in Sabah will only stabilise after 2012 when the new power generation project comes on stream. 

According to him, the projected average increase in demand for electricity is between eight and nine per cent annually. 

"The reserve margin based on the dependable capacity in Sabah is smaller compared to the reserve margin in the peninsula," he said in a speech delivered by Assistant Minister Datuk Michael Asang at the opening of a Sabah Electricity Sdn Bhd (SESB) seminar here. 

Hence, to address the rising energy cost and weather changes and to ensure energy security, efficient energy use is the best strategy. 

Efficient energy usage through "demand-side management", he said, is an approach used by many countries to ensure energy security in the respective nations. However, such strategy required active involvement of all sectors such as the Government, industrial sector and the public. 

"Everyone must cooperate and play their respective roles for the benefit of the country and the world." 

Malaysia, he said, is fortunate to have natural energy resources such as oil and gas which are being used in the economic sector such as transportation, generation of electricity and industry, among others. 

However, this fossil-based energy would not last forever as proven by the depleting gas resource in the country to generate electricity for the nation. 

Tan said power generation in Sabah involved 32 per cent being generated through the use of diesel and another 37 per cent by gas. But with fossil fuel depleting and new sources not explored yet, they must use the natural resources efficiently. 

He said this is in line with the 1979 National Energy Policy that encourages efficient use of energy to avoid wastage in electricity consumption. "The reduction in demand (for electricity) following efficient use of energy practice would ensure the power supply would be secured." 

He said savings on electricity could have a big impact on Sabah whose power supply is unstable. Efficient energy is prudent use of energy without sacrificing consumer comfort. This is applied by choosing the correct energy efficient electronic equipment such as refrigerator, computer and television, among others. Another method is through raising consumer awareness on efficient use of energy. 

Tan said there are many benefits to efficient use of energy such as reducing payment of electricity bills and the money saved could be used for other beneficial expenses. 

Also present were Secretary-General to the Energy, Water and Communication Ministry and Loo Took Gee and State Economic Planning Unit director Datuk Dr Mohd Fowzi Razi.


----------



## nazrey

> *Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Official Website
> 
> The *Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy or SCORE* is a new development corridor in central Sarawak state, Malaysia. SCORE was launched on *11 February 2008*. It is one of the five regional development corridors being developed throughout the country.
> 
> SCORE is a major initiative undertaken to develop the Central Region and transform Sarawak into a developed State by the year 2020.
> 
> It aims to achieve the goals of accelerating the State's economic growth and development, as well as improving the quality of life for the people of Sarawak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarawak
Click to expand...

*Japan's Tokuyama to invest RM1.8b *
By Roziana Hamsawi
Published: 2008/11/28










TOKUYAMA Corporation Bhd from Japan will invest an estimated US$500 million (RM1.8 billion) in the Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (Score), building a polycrystalline silicon manufacturing plant.

The plant will be built on a 200ha land at Samalaju Industrial Park in Bintulu and operations are expected to commence in 2012 with an annual production capacity of about 3,000 tonnes.

The investment will most likely increase through expansion of the facilities, said Tokuyama president Shigeaki Nakahara, depending on the demand trends for semiconductors and solar cells. 

He also said that the manufacturing base will mark Tokuyama's second polycrystalline silicon plant outside Japan and the company has plans to hire about 300 local employees.

"Demand for polycrystalline silicon is expanding rapidly and many orders have been received globally," he said, adding that a second plant was viewed as necessary to meet demand.

Nakahara said Bintulu was chosen as the best site due to, among others, the preferential tax treatment, good support from both the federal and state governments and the abundant supply of electricity, including from the Bakun dam.

He was speaking at a joint media conference with International Trade and Industry Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin in Kuala Lumpur yesterday. Also present was Sarawak Deputy Chief Minister Tan Sri Dr George Chan and Malaysian Industrial Development Authority director general Datuk Jalilah Baba.

Polycrystalline silicon is mainly used for applications in solar cells and in the semiconductor industry.

The Tokuyama group, established in 1918, is mainly in the chemical business, with sales of US$3.08 billion (RM11.2 billion) in 2007. Its market share in the silicon industry is about 15 per cent.

Muhyiddin, meanwhile, said Tokuyama's investment is a reflection of the continued confidence of foreign investors in Malaysia as an offshore investment location.

"It is gratifying to note that even during a period of global economic uncertainty, foreign investor confidence in the country remains strong," he said.

The minister added that Japan was the largest investor in the Malaysian manufacturing sector in 2006 and 2007 with approved investments of RM4.4 billion and RM6.5 billion respectively.

For the first 10 months of 2008, he added, Japanese investments totalled RM4.5 billion in 48 projects.

Dr Chan, meanwhile, said since the launch of Score last year, the Sarawak state government has received 18 interested enquiries from companies in the energy-intensive industries, valued at RM65.4 billion.

*RM65b prospects on the horizon*
By Chong Pooi Koon
Published: 2008/12/04










Foreign investors are keen to invest as much as RM65 billion in Sarawak, but the lack of funding in basic infrastructure could pose a problem, an adviser with the State Planning Unit says. 

The Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (SCORE) development, launched by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi in February, has already received 18 enquiries from Australia, the UK, Japan and Taiwan.

The potential investments involve the building of aluminium, iron, steel and glass plants as well as the fisheries and aquaculture industries.

"We have received very good response from the investors. Already, people are coming to see us before we have gone out to promote it," said Chang Ngee Hui, adviser to the State Planning Unit in the Chief Minister's Department.

He was speaking to reporters after his presentation at the Malaysian Institute of Economic Research conference in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Chang said the economic slowdown has not affected investor interest as these major companies are looking at a 15- to 20-year investment horizon.

Most of them are seeking to position themselves early in a strategic location like Sarawak, which is close to China, as the global power shifts from the West to the East Asian country.

"This is a very good start. We want as many of these projects to start in SCORE as we can.

"But first, to do this we'll need the federal government to help us fund the basic infrastructure projects like roads, airports and, probably, some training institutions," Chang said.

The SCORE development is located in the central region of Sarawak, covering roughly 57 per cent of the state, or equivalent to the size of Pahang, Perak and Johor combined.

*It is a long-term development spanning 2008 to 2030.*

Basically a private sector-driven development, only 20 per cent of the RM334 billion planned investments in the 22 years will be provided by the government in the form of infrastructure development, while the rest will come from private investors.

To date, the federal government has committed RM5 billion under the Ninth Malaysia Plan to build access roads to energy sites and for the part-development of the Similajau Industrial Estate, among others.

"We are waiting for the funds to be disbursed. This is being worked at, and the federal government's support will be a big help," Chang said.


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Malaysia looks to be on the right path, keep up the good work.


----------



## nazrey

*Bus terminal built in Meru as Klang is jam-packed*
Saturday December 6, 2008










Source of criticism: The new bus terminal at Meru.

FORMER Mentri Besar Datuk Seri Dr Khir Toyo has refuted claims that his administration awarded the contract to build the RM17mil Klang Sentral bus terminal in Meru just to benefit the project developer.

He said it was not true that the people’s interest was not taken into consideration when planning and implementing the controversial project.

Many regular public transport users, particularly the poor, have complained that the relocation of the bus terminal operation in the heart of Klang to the new controversial transport hub in Meru has caused much inconvenience to them.

Workers, students and housewives travelling to work, school or shops are in a dilemma as they have to take an extra bus trip to Meru to board the buses to their respective destinations.

The increased cost of travelling and the extra time needed for the journey are making life difficult for most of them.

Khir denied allegations that the development project approved and implemented by the then Barisan Nasional state government benefited just one developer.

“No, no, no, we looked at the suitability of the location and chose one site on the northern part of Klang as the southern side is already crowded,” he said

According to Khir, more and more housing areas are coming up in Meru and the area is developing into a big township and the new bus terminal there is among the essential facilities needed.

He said that the Klang town was now overcrowded with people and congested with vehicles and the state had to look at the growth 20 years from now.

“Klang is packed and we can’t have 30 buses stop at the same area at one time. However, it can be a pick-up point,” Khir said.

On the 30-year concession given to the developer, Khir said it was necessary to spread the cost over a longer time to reduce the rental cost.

He said that if the concession period was shortened, the rental would increased.


----------



## nazrey

*Revive second JB-Singapore bridge project, says Mukhriz *
by Sharon Tan 17-12-2008: THEEDGEDAILY

KUALA LUMPUR: It is time to restart the bridge project to replace the Causeway linking Johor Bahru and Singapore since all customs, immigration and quarantine matters will be handled at the new Customs, Immigration & Quarantine (CIQ) Complex. 

Datuk Mukhriz Mahathir (Jerlun-BN) said the new road linking Bangunan Sultan Iskandar to the Causeway has caused major traffic congestion in Johor Bahru and feels it is time to restart the project. 

“Actually, I have said this in 2005 when the decision was first made to cancel the project. There was a debate on whether the bridge should be a straight one or a scenic one, and the project was cancelled supposedly because the Johor people themselves didn’t want it. 

“However, we know that Johoreans were not amenable to the sale of sand to Singapore and to allowing their airspace to be used by Singapore jet fighters, which I think are valid concerns. 

“But never did they say that they didn’t want the bridge. Now I feel that, in support of the statement made by Pemuda Johor, particularly Johor Umno Youth information chief Khalid Mohamad (who is also Johor Bahru Umno Youth chief), the bridge project should be looked into again with the possibility of having it restarted as soon as possible,” he said in parliament lobby yesterday. 

Mukhriz also said the bridge would support the Iskandar Malaysia development and also enhance trade between Singapore and Malaysia, in particular Johor. 

It would also contribute towards the well-being of the Indonesia-Singapore-Malaysia growth triangle. 

“These will be greatly enhanced by a new bridge. Whether it will be scenic one or a plain one doesn’t matter. We need a bridge that does the job of alleviating the problem of congestion not just within JB but also from Singapore to JB,” said Mukhriz.

http://www.theedgedaily.com/cms/con...e.Article_42e1aaf9-cb73c03a-53897400-1615fa57


----------



## nazrey

*New CIQ complex opens*
Monday December 15, 2008 By MEERA VIJAYAN TheStar










Ready for action: An aerial view of the new Sultan Iskandar Building 
(background), which houses the new Custom, Immigration and 
Quarantine complex in Johor Baru.

JOHOR BARU: The new Sultan Iskandar Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) complex will be fully operational tomorrow and replace the Causeway checkpoint in the city centre, which will be closed.

This means that all vehicles travelling to and from Singapore will have to use the new complex to get their passports stamped and Customs checks.

The RM1.3bil new complex, which has 76 lanes for cars and 100 for motorcycles, was partially operational on Dec 1 when vehicles from Singapore were diverted to the complex for a drive-through after completing their Immigration and Customs procedures at the Causeway checkpoint.

Starting tomorrow, all vehicles coming from Singapore must also use Touch ’n Go cards to pay toll as they enter Malaysia.

Previously, at the Causeway checkpoint, toll payments could be done with cash and Touch ’n Go cards.

Johor traffic police chief Supt T. Raveendran said full operations of the complex would start at 12.01am tomorrow and would involve all cars, buses, vans and motorcycles.

Lorries, however, would still use the Tanjung Puteri checkpoint.

Supt Raveendran said that at 11.45pm today, the existing Immigration counters in Jalan Tun Razak just before the Causeway would be closed.

All vehicles heading to Singapore between 11.45pm and midnight would be diverted to Jalan Sawmill behind the Johor Baru (central) police station, he added.

Vehicles would then have to go on either Jalan Pantai Lido or Jalan Wong Ah Fook to Jalan Tebrau and subsequently to Jalan Lingkaran Dalam to enter the Sultan Iskandar CIQ complex, he said.

After midnight, all vehicles should head directly to the Sultan Iskandar CIQ complex via Jalan Lingkaran Dalam.

The old Immigration checkpoint at the Causeway will be demolished after authorities are satisfied with the smooth flow of traffic at the new complex.

Engineer Darryl Chong, 32, who works in Singapore and used the new complex, said that he was concerned over the narrow roads at the new complex.

“The roads are very narrow for big vehicles,” he said.

He added that he was unsure whether larger vehicles would slow down the flow of traffic while trying to manoeuvre the winding roads.

Chong also noted the complex was fully covered.


----------



## nazrey

*RM120m spent on infrastructure development *
09-01-2009:- THEEDGEDAILY

KUALA LUMPUR: The Works Ministry has spent RM120 million to implement infrastructure development projects listed under the RM7 billion economic stimulus package announced by the government in November last year. 

Works Minister Datuk Ir Mohd Zain Mohamed said yesterday his ministry had spent the RM120 million it received from the government so far. 

Mohd Zain said he had directed departments and agencies under his ministry to speed up the projects before March 31. 

“I want letters of intent and procurements be issued fast to ensure the stimulus package has a positive impact on the economy,” he told reporters after briefing visiting Syrian Prime Minister Mohammad Naji Otri about the Construction Industry Development Board. 

Deputy Prime Minister and Finance Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak announced on Nov 4 a RM7 billion fiscal stimulus package to reinforce and insulate the economy from the impact of the global economic turmoil. 

Seventy-five percent of the allocation is for infrastructure development. — Bernama

http://www.theedgedaily.com/cms/con...e.Article_ba6fc822-cb73c03a-1220b360-6b3e7175


----------



## nazrey

*Khazanah pumps in RM58b*
By Adeline Paul RajPublished: 2009/01/20










Khazanah Nasional Bhd and its majority-held companies will invest RM58 billion in Malaysia over the three-year period between 2009 and 2011, its chief said.

About 20 per cent of this will be invested in Johor's Iskandar Malaysia, while the rest will go towards high-speed broadband, power and healthcare projects, among others, managing director Tan Sri Azman Mokhtar said.

The sum is more than the RM36 billion that the companies spent from 2004 to 2008.

"Our key focus in 2009 and the medium term will be on domestic investments with high economic and job creation multipliers," Azman told reporters at a briefing late yesterday.

The state-owned investment firm plans to stay in "defensive mode" this year after seeing the value of its investment portfolio fall by a fifth in the seven months to December 31, 2008.

Its realisable asset value as at that year-end was RM70.4 billion compared with RM88.2 billion on May 31.

"We believe 2009 will continue to be tough ... the risks are on the downside," he said.

The total shareholder return of Khazanah's listed portfolio declined by 35.7 per cent for the whole of 2008, which was broadly in line with the KLCI's drop of 36.2 per cent.

Azman said the global economic crisis had definitely impacted the 10-year transformation programme of government-linked companies (GLCs) that Khazanah is spearheading.

"We'll have to make up for it (the setback) in the upcoming years," he said. The programme, which runs from 2005 to 2015, is now near the halfway point.

GLCs, which were able to meet at least about 75 per cent of their key performance targets in past years, may fall short in 2008, he said. Companies are set to announce their targets for this year in March. 

http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/khazy2-2/Article/index_html


----------



## nazrey

*Najib urges Proton to expedite design of ‘M’sian taxi’ *
23-01-2009: by Surin Murugiah 










Najib (2nd from left), Noh Omar (to Najib's left) and Deputy Minister of 
Entrepreneur and Cooperative Development Datuk Saifuddin Abdullah (left) taking a closer look at the new taxi by Proton yesterday.

KUALA LUMPUR: Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak has urged Proton Holdings Bhd to expedite the design of a standardised taxi to be used in Malaysia. 

He said that although the market for such a model was relatively small in Malaysia, the potential for such a standardised design would be immense if it became the vehicle of choice for taxi operators. 

“I believe this can become a reality provided Proton can offer the vehicle at competitive prices and emphasise the comfort and safety of both driver and passengers when designing the car,” he said. 

Najib was speaking at a ceremony here yesterday to present offer letters for individual taxi permits to operators from Kuala Lumpur, Selangor, Putrajaya and Seremban whose applications for the permits were successful. 

The government has agreed to award up to 3,000 individual taxi permits and yesterday’s 1,419 recipients were under the first phase of successful applicants from a total of 7,560 individuals. 

Last June, Minister of Entrepreneur and Cooperative Development Datuk Noh Omar said the government had asked Proton to design a taxi that could be uniquely identified as a “Malaysian taxi”. 

Under the plan mooted by the cabinet, existing taxis comprising different makes and models would gradually be phased out and replaced with a standard model that would also be fitted with a fuel-saving device as well as the natural gas vehicle (NGV) kit. 

Proton managing director Datuk Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Mohamed Tahir had then said the company would study the request by the government as a change in design required extensive research and development. 

Last December, Proton introduced its new Proton Saga taxi fitted with the NGV kit. Currently, four consortiums in Kuala Lumpur, namely Public Cab Sdn Bhd, KCM Fleet Sdn Bhd Avenue Drive (M) Sdn Bhd and Perniagaan Lima Sejati Sdn, have started using the *new Proton Saga taxis. *


----------



## nazrey

> Selangor (population 5 million) is one of the 13 states of Malaysia. It is on the west coast of Peninsular Malaysia and is bordered by Perak to the north, Pahang to the east, Negeri Sembilan to the south and the Strait of Malacca to the west. It completely surrounds the federal territories of Kuala Lumpur and Putrajaya.


*Selangor's RM50b transport plan*
Published: 2009/01/23 

The blueprint includes purging toxic rivers and turning them into waterways to attract commuters 

MALAYSIA'S richest state, which surrounds the capital, Kuala Lumpur, plans to solve the area’s chronic congestion with a public-transport blueprint including boats and trains that may cost RM50 billion (US$14 billion). 

The 10-year program involves turning the brown Klang River, flowing west from Kuala Lumpur through Selangor state, into a waterway clean enough to attract commuters, said Khalid Ibrahim, the state’s chief minister. The cleanup alone may cost RM10 billion, he said. 

“Kuala Lumpur needs it as much as we need it,” Khalid, 62, said in an interview at his office in Shah Alam, the Selangor state capital that’s about 24 kilometers (15 miles) west of Kuala Lumpur. “In order to use this river, I have a nightmare. The quality is more than toxic.” 

Khalid has invited proposals from overseas contractors to purge the river and he wants to unveil transport plans for his state and the capital as early as March. Hours wasted in traffic jams and squeezed in buses erode 2 per cent from Malaysia’s US$181 billion economy a year, according to the government, just as the nation is trying to avoid a recession amid the global slowdown. 

Neighbouring Singapore started cleaning its rivers in 1977 under a US$200 million program ordered by then-Prime Minister Lee Kuan Yew. It took a decade to clean six rivers and reverse the effect of years of industrial waste, domestic sewage and farm effluents, according to the government. 

*Mentality Change *

“The nearest and best model to follow is probably Singapore, but Malaysia may need more time,” said Zulkifli Yusop, director of the Institute of Environmental and Water Resource Management at the Universiti Teknologi Malaysia in Johor, south Malaysia. “Our mentality has to change. You have to stop pollution at the very source.” 

France’s Veolia Environnement SA, the world’s biggest water company, Paris-based Suez Environnement SA, the second-largest in Europe, and General Electric Co of the US, are among those offering water-treatment services. In Malaysia, YTL Corp is vying to clean the nation’s rivers. Khalid didn’t say which businesses he asked to work on the Klang River. 

The project will lure Malaysians onto the waterway for recreation, attract homebuyers to the riverbanks and take commuters off the roads, Khalid said. Since the river flows through the capital, Khalid said his transport development goals must be agreed on with Kuala Lumpur authorities. 

“We have to establish river protocol, how funding can be used, and also the real-estate development surrounding the river,” he said. “It’s a feasible business plan over a period of time.” 

*Planning Requirements *

About 90 per cent of Selangor residents drive their own cars to work, the same proportion that uses public transport in Hong Kong, Khalid said. In Singapore and Manila, more than half the population uses public transport, the Malaysian government has said. 

The chief minister, who started his job last March, plans to coax half the state’s commuters onto buses, boats and trains over the next decade. Property-development proposals in Selangor will be rejected unless their designs are geared toward meeting that goal, he said. 

The state of Selangor, which accounts for 25 per cent of Malaysia’s economy, doesn’t include Kuala Lumpur. The capital city is officially a federal territory. 

Khalid said companies might finance the project themselves in return for land or other incentives. It would also be in the interests of the federal government to help with funds, he said. He didn’t provide any details on how the project might be funded. 

“Now I have to juggle the politics so that the federal government will feel it’s their idea, not mine,” Khalid said. “So long as I get a clean river and public transport, I don’t mind.” - Bloomberg


----------



## nazrey

*Part of 2nd stimulus plan will focus on construction*
Published: 2009/01/24

"A PORTION" of the second economic stimulus package will focus on the construction sector, Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak said.

The sector is an important catalyst to Malaysia's economic growth, he told reporters at the Industrialised Building System (IBS) international exhibition in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

The construction industry has a multiplier effect on about 120 other related and supporting industries, economists said.

Najib, in his keynote address, said the sector needs to step up its competitiveness by using new technology such as IBS.

*IBS is a construction process that uses techniques, products, components or building systems which involve prefabricated components and on-site installations.*

Najib urged developers to adopt IBS given its many benefits such as lower construction costs, shor-ter completion timeframes and a reduced dependency on for-eign labour.

Last November, the government had issued a directive requiring the Public Works Department and its related agencies to use 70 per cent IBS content for their building projects.

As at January 8 this year, there were 303 government projects nationwide worth RM9.2 billion that can be implemented using IBS technology.


----------



## nazrey

*Mega plans for the north*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2009/04/30

I'DA World Group has proposed to build a highway and an oil and gas pipeline, an integrated development in Tumpat and a resort city in Pasir Mas, Kelantan 

I'DA World Group Sdn Bhd, controlled by Kedah-born businessman Abdul Rahim Abdul Wahab, has proposed three mega projects in the northern states of Peninsular Malaysia, which it hopes to undertake as a Private Finance Initiative (PFI).

Under the PFI, the private sector undertakes implementation and financing of a project and assumes the risks. The project's revenue must come mainly from the private sector and not from government sources.

Abdul Rahim, who is also I'DA executive chairman, said the proposed projects are a highway and an oil and gas pipeline, each over 300km long, stretching from Tumpat in Kelantan to Kuala Perlis and Kuala Kedah respectively; Pantai Sri Tujuh (PS7) integrated development in Tumpat; and a resort city in Pasir Mas, Kelantan.

The PS7 project, involving reclaimed land, will feature an international trade and finance centre, education and science centre, and a city port, among other things.

The resort city, meanwhile, is envisaged to have an administration centre akin to Putrajaya, resorts and hotels, and a water themepark.

The total investment for the projects is estimated at US$300 billion (RM1 trillion) over a period of 30-35 years, Abdul Rahim told Business Times in Seri Kembangan, Selangor, last week, after presenting a video on the projects to the company's consortium members, key officials from Majlis Daerah Pasir Mas and members of the Kelantan royal family.

*Under I'DA's proposal, an initial amount of US$50 billion (RM181 billion) will be divided into three packages: US$35 billion (RM127 billion) for PS7, US$10 billion (RM36 billion) for the six-lane East-West Link highway and pipeline, and US$5 billion (RM18 billion) for the Pasir Mas project.*

Abdul Rahim expects the projects to create more than a million jobs and generate spin-off opportunities for small- and medium-scale industries.

"My aim is to create opportunities. The world economy is in turmoil so it would be a good time to initiate these projects and help people. It is a private initiative and has nothing to do with the Northern and Eastern Corridors," he said.

Abdul Rahim said he has been involved in infrastructure and building works overseas for more than 40 years. He returned to Malaysia 10 years ago.

I'DA, a general contractor with a paid-up capital of RM1 million, was set up in April 2007.

On funding for the projects, Abdul Rahim claimed that some will come from the wealth generated by various associate companies linked to him. The group also has other assets to finance the projects, he added.

"We are confident as we have the funds and people. I have built a strong base of high net worth individuals from the Middle East, Europe, South Africa and the US. These are the millionaires whom we are targeting for the properties," he said.


----------



## nazrey

*ECER Council woos Germans*
Published: 2009/04/28 

FRANKFURT: Representatives of Malaysia's East Coast Economic Region Development Council, who were recently part of a 70-member strong Malaysian business delegation on a visit to Germany, made a strong pitch before a large audience of potential German investors and invited them to avail of the "incredible business opportunities" available to them in Malaysia's east coast. 

"We have earmarked a huge outlay of some RM15 billion (about US$4.1 billion) over the next 15 years. Half of the allocations will be spent for infrastructure development while the other half from the private sector is to develop a number of industries," said Datuk Jebasingam Issace John, chief executive officer of the East Coast Economic Region Development Council, in an interview here.

"We are looking at all approaches and programmes to accelerate the region's development firom 5 per cent to 7 per cent of the national gross domestic product and in the process expect to create half-a-million new jobs by 2020," he said.

He listed a number of areas where the ECER was inherent with good business potential. The attractive features of Kuantan Palm Oil Industrial Park, Pekan Automotive Industrial Park, Pahang Technology Park, Kemaman Heavy Industrial Park, Halal Park, Kuantan Palm Oil Industrial Park, Kertih Plastics Park were highlighted before the investor audience. 

Because of the imbalance in the development between the east and west coasts of the country, the Malaysian government's strategy is to develop logistics infrastructure, including ports, airports, roads and highways which will make shipments and distribution easier.

The private sector would concentrate on developing oil, gas and petrochemicals, resource-based manufacturing industries, tourism, agriculture and education, he said.

According to Jebasingam, one of the "most important projects" is the development of the Kuantan Port which will offer connectivity to two billion people in the Asia Pacific region.

The port recorded a throughput of 10 million tonnes in 2008 and has projected to grow to 30 million tonnes in 2020. 

"Kuantan Port is also being developed to accommodate larger vessels of the current generation. The expansion is being done to facilitate oil and gas shipments and other commodities, mainly to Asean markets.

"We are also developing a free trade zone and a transshipment hub for the automotive cluster in the Pekan Automotive Industrial Park," he said. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Speed up infrastructure projects, Husni tells Asean*
By Rupa DamodaranPublished: 2009/05/06

INFRASTRUCTURE projects in Asean countries should be done faster to help the region cope with a global recession, said Second Finance Minister Datuk Seri Ahmad Husni Mohamad Hanadzlah.

"The most effective approach is to blend domestic fiscal resources - either in the form of direct funding or through guarantees - with private sector and multilateral agency resources."

Countries in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean) should also focus on projects that could be carried out quickly.

Ahmad Husni was presenting a keynote address at the World Bank-Asean Infrastructure finance network policy seminar, under the Asean infrastructure financing mechanism (AIFM) initiative in Bali, Indonesia yesterday.

The text of his speech was released in Kuala Lumpur.

In the current economic climate, infrastructure development is no longer confined to promoting long-term development, he said.

"It is now been elevated as an urgent fiscal instrument to restore growth."

Over the next 10 years, Asian Development Bank estimates that Asia must spend a staggering US$8 trillion (RM28.16 trillion) on energy, transport and communications infrastructure to compete with the rest of the world.

The Asean Finance Ministers' Asean Infrastructure Financing Mechanism Task Force, he said, can serve as conduit to bring together the different parties.

Within Asean, member countries invested US$9.5 billion (RM33.44 billion) in each other's nations in 2007.

"Member countries should strive to increase their direct investment into other Asean economies so that we could double existing levels." 

Source: http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/rup5a02/Article/


----------



## nazrey

*Shah Alam to get new bus terminal complex*
Saturday May 2, 2009










bus terminal complex
Pix-Utusan

SHAH ALAM will soon have its own bus terminal complex.

The bus terminal complex, to be housed at Section U1 near the Batu Tiga police station, will be built in two stages.

Mayor Mazalalan Md Nor said the first phase was estimated to cost more than RM20mil.

Under the first phase, Mazalan said 45 bays would be provided in the complex.

He said the three-storey complex would be equipped with ticketing counters, retail and food outlets on the first floor and car park and drop off points on the second floor.

He said it would be situated at a strategic location near to Stadium Shah Alam and the indoor stadium and also the Federal Highway.

“The second phase will be more of expansion from the first phase which includes pedestrian crossing from the terminal to the Komuter station situated across the Federal Highway.

“It will also provide space for operation of all the buses including local, express and inter- state,’’ he added.

Mazalan said the work on the terminal was expected to start at the end of the year and completed in two years.


----------



## nazrey

*Contractors: Second bridge ready by 2012*
Wednesday May 13, 2009










GEORGE TOWN: Contractors involved in building the RM4.3bil Second Penang Bridge — although facing problems including contractual matters — are committed to complete the bridge by 2012.

China Harbour Engineering Company Ltd (CHEC) and UEM Builders Bhd both had completed all the necessary preparatory works.

The Chinese Embassy’s economic and commercial counsellor Gao Wen Kuan said the general progress for the bridge foundation was “very good” despite facing many difficulties.

“We are confident that once completed, the Second Penang Bridge will benefit the state’s economic development as well as the people,” he told reporters after visiting the CHEC office in Batu Maung.

He also visited the UEM casting yard in Batu Kawan and the dredging site. Also present was Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng.

Lim hoped everything could be settled before Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak’s visit to China at the end of the month.

“I won’t go into details about the problems that are preventing these companies from expediting the bridge construction, as these are not within our powers to solve.

“Casting work can take up to 600 days so we need to start soon if the project is to be completed on time,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*RECENTLY COMPLETED :*
*Sultan Mahmud Airport, Terengganu*

















by akmalyaacob 
http://flickr.com/photos/akmalyaacob/3104978816/










by royalhouse










by Razali


----------



## nazrey

*RECENTLY COMPLETED :
Sultan Iskandar Complex, Johor*










The new Custom, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) Complex building (Southern Integrated Gateway) 
by serippe










JB Sentral railway station
by Ceass


----------



## nazrey

*RECENTLY COMPLETED :
Kajang-Seremban Highway, (Selangor-Negeri Sembilan)*
The Kajang-Seremban Highway, KASEH (Malay: Lebuhraya Kajang Seremban), or LEKAS Highway is a new Malaysian expressway connecting Kajang, Selangor to Seremban, Negeri Sembilan. The speed limit on the expressway is 110 km/h (68 mph).
Pajam toll [email protected] Seremban highway (LEKAS)










Entrance to Kajang Seremban Highway (LEKAS)@Pajam Toll, Negri Sembilan (opened since 22 aug 08)


----------



## nazrey

*RECENTLY COMPLETED :
Maju Expressway, (KL-Putrajaya)*
The Kuala Lumpur-Putrajaya Expressway (KLPE) was planned to be a strategic and direct linkage between the commercial centre of Kuala Lumpur to the Federal Administrative centre of Putrajaya. The expressway will eventually be linked to the Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC) of Cyberjaya and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) at Sepang, Selangor. 

The Kuala Lumpur–Putrajaya Expressway will also serve as a catalyst for development of the southern corridor of Klang Valley.


























by secretimages










by Geetesh Bajaj


----------



## nazrey

*RECENTLY COMPLETED :
Terengganu Sports Complex, Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu*
*Seating Capacity*
Main stadium: 60,000;
Indoor stadium: 5,000










Sultan Mizan Zainal Abidin stadium (main stadium)


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON :
Malacca International Airport*
Malacca City, Malacca










by 9MMRD


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON :
Kota Kinabalu International Airport*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah










by benz 










by fadelinah 



















by PzBell 










by The Living Albums




















by nunui ™


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON :
Electrified Double Tracking Train Project between Rawang and Ipoh (179 km)*
Selangor-Perak



> Coming soon 2010!
> New Shuttle Train for Rawang-Ipoh (From Rotem:5 sets 6 cars)
> credit : kelvin khew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KTM: Keretapi Tanah Melayu*


Ipoh Railway Station
by kacalensa


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON :
Electrified Double Track Between Sentul-Batu Caves (7.2 km)*
Selangor



> Coming soon 2010!
> New Shuttle Train for Rawang-Ipoh (From Rotem:5 sets 6 cars)
> credit : kelvin khew.
> *KTM: Keretapi Tanah Melayu *





TWK90 said:


> A closer look of the rail and concrete sleeper used in Rawang-Ipoh project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UIC 54 rail, 54 kg/m


by argory 










by triple-j


----------



## nazrey

*PROGRESSING :
Electrified Double Track Between Seremban-Gemas (94.14 km)*
Negeri Sembilan-Malacca



> Coming soon 2010!
> New Shuttle Train for Rawang-Ipoh (From Rotem:5 sets 6 cars)
> credit : kelvin khew.
> *KTM: Keretapi Tanah Melayu *





triple-j said:


> From the info board, expected completion is Jan 2012





TWK90 said:


> A tunnel just north of the Seremban station, currently it is the only tunnel which is electrified...that will soon be changed with proposed tunnels which are electrified in Ipoh-Padang Besar project and Seremban-Gemas project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just outside from the Seremban station, here is the rail stacking yard, which can be viewed from KTM Komuter, if look closely, the signboard does mentioned KTMB and IRCON,


----------



## nazrey

*PROGRESSING :
The RM12.485bil electrified double track project from Ipoh to Padang Besar (329 km)*
Perak-Kedah-Penang-Perlis












> New Shuttle Train for Rawang-Ipoh (From Rotem:5 sets 6 cars)
> credit : kelvin khew.
> *KTM: Keretapi Tanah Melayu *


Source: http://www.2t.com.my/EN/project/progress.html


----------



## nazrey

*
Electrified Double Track Between Gemas-Johor Baru (250 km)*
Negeri Sembilan-Johor



> New Shuttle Train for Rawang-Ipoh (From Rotem:5 sets 6 cars)
> credit : kelvin khew.
> *KTM: Keretapi Tanah Melayu *


*RM5b rail project on drawing board*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2009/05/12










Global Rail Sdn Bhd and its partner from China are working on a RM5 billion project to lay 250km of parallel railway lines in southern Peninsular Malaysia. 

The proposal for the double-track lines, connecting Gemas and Johor Baru, will be submitted to the Ministry of Finance and Transport Ministry by early June, Global Rail managing director Fan Boon Heng told Business Times.

Its partner is China Infraglobe Consortium, a state agency under the Central Committee in Beijing.

The rail project will be a Private Finance Initiative, where the developers will arrange funding, and it will also include a plan by China Infraglobe to invest in mineral processing and metal production in Johor.

Global Rail is part of an international team of specialists undertaking a detailed development and investment study for China Infraglobe.

The Chinese company wants to set up an industrial complex in Johor to process the mineral and for downstream metal production with the required logistics infrastructure.

The proposed investment by China Infraglobe is related to the processing of minerals sourced in Peninsular Malaysia with electrified rapid rail freight, connecting the southern ports to the complex, Fan said.

"A proposal on the plan by China Infraglobe will also be submitted to the Chinese government early next month for approval," Fan told Business Times in an interview.

China Infraglobe is the implementation arm of the Byzantium China International Investment Consortium, both of which are extra-jurisdictional agencies under the Central Committee in Beijing.

"Our aim is to provide a solution to link up to Iskandar Malaysia, which is fast developing. There is a single track up to Johor currently but that needs to be upgraded. Furthermore, the government has indicated the continuation of the double tracks from Gemas to Johor," Fan said.

The Gemas-Johor Baru double-tracking project will benefit Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd as it will be able to extend its commuter services to Johor, instead of making its last stop in Seremban.

India's national railway firm, Ircon International Ltd, is already working on a RM3.45 billion contract to build 100km of electrified double-tracks from Seremban to Gemas.

Ircon's design-and-build contract is fully funded by the government and will be implemented in four years.


----------



## nazrey

*PROGRESSING :
Kuching Sentral*
Kuching Integrated Regional Bus Terminal, Sarawak










Progressing


----------



## nazrey

*PROGRESSING :
Matang Highway Project, Sarawak*
*Project Objectives*










The principal objective of this project is to construct a feeder trunk road that will provide free-flow access to the new Federal Administrative Centre in Matang, Sarawak, *20 kilometres northwest of Kuching*.

The proposed Matang Highway commences on the east bank of the Rayu River. It connects the Federal Administrative Centre and Kuching City via a 2-lane, dual-carriageway road.

The highway will also serve as a primary distributor road to the northwest region of Kuching. Therefore, its introduction is expected to enhance agricultural and tourism development in that region.

Construction of this highway commenced in July 2002 and is targeted for completion in December 2008. On 9 November 2007, Zecon received Certificate of Delay and Extension of Time from Jabatan Kerja Raya (JKR) which extends the completion date from 14 December 2007 to 22 December 2008. Upon completion, the road will enable direct Kuching-Lundu access, thereby relieving congestion on the existing Matang Road.

*Contract Details*
This RM201 million project covers the construction of a 2-lane, dual-carriageway road, a gateway bridge over the Selang Rambungan River and a minor bridge over the Matang Sebubut River.

*Matang Highway Project (Revised Route)*
Current projects * This revised route project was offered as a supplementary to the existing Matang Highway project which the original contract sum has been revised.

Progressing



Yohanes said:


> Matang Highway, Kuching
> Was los in Matang area and found this new highway but manage to shot few picture.


----------



## nazrey

*PROGRESSING :
Penang Second Crossing Bridge, Penang*
*Fact Sheet*
Overall length - 24 km 
Length over water - 17 km 
Main span : Length - 250 meters 
Height clearance (above water) – 30 meters 
Number of vehicle lanes – 2 + 1 for motorcycles (each direction) 
Proposed speed limit on bridge – 80 km/hour 
Percentage of local contents to be used - 60%



















by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia wants to be region's green energy hub*
By Rupa Damodaran
Published: 2009/06/19

Malaysia is keen to become the regional centre for green energy, especially solar energy, a move which has attracted small and medium enterprises (SMEs), says International Trade and Industry Minister Datuk Mustapa Mohamed.

So far more than RM9.5 billion investments have been approved, including by major global names in the solar industry such as First Solar from the US and Q-Cells from Germany.

"These large manufacturers would need a lot of vendors to supply the inputs and components," Mustapa said at a media briefing following the launch of the two-day Asia-Invest PEACE programme in Kuala Lumpur yesterday. 

The programme was set up by the European Union (EU) to develop and strengthen mutual trade and investment flows between Europe and Asia. It will be participated by more than 100 companies from the construction industry of Germany, Spain, Hungary, Czech Republic, and China, and 60 companies from Malaysia.

The EU, Malaysia's fourth largest trading partner, recorded RM136.6 billion in bilateral trade last year. For the first four months of 2009, total bilateral trade dropped to RM32.3 billion. EU investments in the manufacturing sector amounted to RM12.2 billion in 2008.

Mustapa said the two areas of focus of the PEACE project, namely SMEs and green technology, are important.

"Given the extent of SME involvement in the economies of most countries, it makes sense to engage them in the process of increasing energy efficiency in production and delivery, and of services," he added.

The Malaysian German Chamber of Commerce and Industry executive director Alexander Stedtfeld said the expansion plans of companies like Q-Cells into the second and third phase would need SMEs to help develop the technology.

He said growth potential of the renewable energy sector is large, as in the case of Germany where the number of people working totalled 1.3 million compared with 700,000 in automotive sector.

EU ambassador Vincent Piket said the EU climate and energy package has legally binding 20:20:20 targets for 2020, with 20 per cent greenhouse gas savings, 20 per cent share for renewable energy and 20 per cent increase in energy efficiency.

"Investment in green growth will not just take our economy out of the slump, it will take it to a new level of sustainable growth in economic, social and environment terms," Piket said.

The Asia-Invest project, which focuses on the construction industry, brought together 25 European companies, five Chinese companies in 220 business matching meetings with 60 Malaysian companies for the second part of the business matching event. The first was held in Xian, China.

The two-day business matching programme ends today.


----------



## nazrey

*New industrialisation vision*
By Abdul Hadi Othman
Published: 2009/06/19

A VISION is a targeted future state of reality. By implication, it will be a better state of reality than the present. All achievements, big or small, can be traced, at the outset, to a vision or a dream.

As one progresses in reaching and fulfilling visions or dreams of lower or less challenging dimensions, one is thus encouraged to aspire to greater heights. Just like a high jumper, the bar is raised successively as the jumper becomes more confident, experienced and skillful.

A similar progression in vision configuration can be observed in industrial evolution. Visions change and become more challenging as the process of industrialisation gathers momentum.

When Malaysia started to industrialise more than four decades ago, the vision was configured within the context of addressing economic issues being faced then - dependence on the production and export of primary commodities, namely tin and rubber; and unemployment. The vision was utilitarian, and to change the economic landscape through labour-intensive import substitution.

The vision was realised without undue strain on resources and capabilities. And it was tenable, for a while. The limits of import substitution were quickly reached. The domestic market and purchasing power were limited. There was nowhere to expand but outwards.

The vision then shifted to export-led industrialisation. This vision was more challenging. The economic base was narrow. Domestic firms were operating on a small scale. Diversification had to be initiated by bigger foreign companies. A new industrial infrastructure had to be emplaced - industrial estates, legislation, incentives. In institution building, the role of the Malaysian Industrial Development Authority (Mida) in promoting inflows of investments became pivotal.

As the country progressed in its industrialisation drive, with heavy dependence on multinational corporations (MNCs), a national-centric dimension of industrialisation took shape. While attracting MNCs, domestic industrial capabilities needed to be developed as well. 

The rationale was simple. It was a balancing act. Malaysian firms and interests should also be more directly involved in the industrialisation process and gain from the experience. While they may grow to become MNCs themselves, their industrial roots will remain in the country.

*This vision required a lot more effort, costs and perseverance to make it happen. The most ambitious aspect of this vision was the national car. Starting from scratch, after more than two decades, the saga of this vision is still unfolding. Today, Proton is a reality. Proton cars are running on the roads. Nevertheless, more bending and welding are required before Proton becomes a fulfilled and enduring vision.*

It can thus be observed that while the core vision of industrialisation, that of transforming Malaysia into a major producer of industrial products, remained, the nature of the transformation, and dimensions of the vision, underwent evolution with each phase of industrialisation. The dimensions are captured in the Industrial Master Plans which had been formulated to steer the course of industrialisation.

The focus of the vision for the First Industrial Master Plan (IMP1), 1986-1995, was on laying the foundation for the manufacturing sector to become the leading growth sector of the economy. This was largely realised.

At the end of the plan period, the share of the sector to the gross domestic product (GDP) increased from 15.7 per cent in 1986 to 27.1 per cent in 1995, while the share of manufactured exports to total exports increased from 43 per cent in 1986 to 77.5 per cent in 1995.

The focus of the vision for the Second Industrial Master Plan (IMP2), 1996-2005, was on the further development of the manufacturing sector, by strengthening industrial linkages, increasing value-added activities and enhancing productivity. Generally, progress was being achieved in these areas:

* In respect of industrial linkages, an increasing number of MNCs were beginning to source their requirements for parts and components from domestic suppliers and input providers. In the case of the electrical and electronics industry, a semiconductor cluster took shape in Penang.

In research and development, collaboration within the cluster involved the industry, the government and academia through the formation of the Collaborative Research and Resource Centre, based in Universiti Sains Malaysia.

* During the IMP2 period, there was a shift towards higher technology and capital-intensive activities in the manufacturing sector. In investments, high technology projects undertaken included wafer fabrication, with investments valued at RM15.9 billion, and photonics (RM452.1 million).

* Productivity in the manufacturing sector improved. In terms of labour productivity, in 2005 the sector recorded an improvement in labour cost competitiveness. There was an increase of 13.9 per cent in productivity (measured by sales value per employee), compared with the increase of labour cost per employee of 4.1 per cent.

Taking into consideration the industrialisation progress achieved during the period of the two Industrial Master Plans, the focus of the vision for the Third Industrial Master Plan (IMP3), 2006-2020, has been set higher still. 

The vision is for Malaysia to achieve global competitiveness. Extremely challenging, no doubt, but not unreachable. This is like the high jumper who has gained experience and excelled in national and regional competitions now going for the Olympics.

The vision is to be realised through the innovation and transformation of not only the manufacturing sector, but the non-government services sector as well. It is anticipated that while the manufacturing sector will continue to grow, its contribution to the GDP, at the end of the IMP3 period, will be relatively smaller, at 28.5 per cent, compared with 31.4 per cent in 2005. A bigger potential is envisaged for the non-government services sector, which is expected to grow and contribute 59.7 per cent to the GDP by 2020.

Recently, a new dimension has been added to the vision of Malaysia becoming globally competitive. This has to do with the international trading aspect of a globally competitive industrialised nation. The potential for Malaysia to be involved in such activities in a big way needs to be explored and exploited.

Under one of the ten strategic thrusts of the IMP3, Malaysia's position as a major trading nation will be enhanced. This thrust will now be strengthened. Enhancement will need to be measurable.

The total trade rankings of the World Trade Organisation (WTO) will be used as the benchmark. The vision is for Malaysia to become the top 10 global trading nation by 2020. In the past, the highest position reached was 17th.

In 2008, Malaysia was at the 27th position, with total trade valued at US$356.4 billion (RM1.26 trillion), one-tenth of the total trade of the top ranked trading nation, the US (US$3,466.5 billion, or RM12.27 trillion), and two-fifths of the 10th trading nation, Canada (US$874.8 billion, or RM3.1 trillion).

It is obvious that massive efforts in a broad front are required in the pursuit of the vision. They may involve realignment, in certain aspects, even overhaul, in the ways international trade is now being handled by Malaysia. 

*The areas include logistics system and infrastructure, port and airport operations, and trade facilitation and related services. There is also a need to nurture a dynamic merchanting community. *

Like the high jumper aiming for the Olympics, Malaysia's aim for the top 10 global trading nation requires relentless determination and dedication. Within a decade, putting efforts together, as a nation, the vision can be turned into reality.

Datuk Abdul Hadi is the adviser to the Ministry of International Trade and Industry.


----------



## nazrey

*TNB aims to start nuke plant by 2025*
Tuesday June 23, 2009

JOHOR BARU: Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) is looking at starting its first nuclear power plant by 2025 once it gets the go-ahead from the Government.

Its nuclear energy head Dr Mohd Zamzam Jaafar said the country had to prepare for a nuclear future as present energy sources faced uncertainty amid volatile prices and scant resources.

He noted that by 2019, current gas resources would have dwindled and the country would need to double its import of coal, making nuclear energy technology the best option to go forward.

“We will be working with the Korea Electric Power Corporation on a nuclear pre-feasibility study,” he said

Dr Zamzam said the cost of a nuclear plant would vary according to the design, with the Chinese design for a 1,000 MW plant costing US$2bil (RM6.9bil), a Russian one for 2bil (RM9.9bil), and a US one for US$4bil (RM13.9bil).

The cost for research and feasibility could be around RM2mil, he told a media briefing on conventional and alternative energy technologies in Terengganu.

At present, TNB’s power generation is a mix of gas (about 50%), coal (35%), hydro power (14%) and oil (more than 1%).

Dr Zamzam noted that nuclear power was more competitively priced in terms of electricity than other energy resources.

“Nuclear power plants have low radiation exposure,” he said, adding that most plants had a target radiation level of 0.05 millisievert per year, the same radiation as a person exposed to for a single X-ray examination.

Dr Zamzam said nuclear power plants also used less land than hydro plants and were more stable compared with alternatives like wind and solar energy.


----------



## nazrey

*44,736 projects worth RM4.2 b tendered under 1st package *
23rd June, 2009 

KUALA LUMPUR: A total of 44,736 projects worth RM4.2 billion have been tendered for implementation under the first economic stimulus package as of June 12 this year, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak said yesterday.

*He said 13,365 projects worth RM1.5 billion had been completed involving small projects such as upgrading and repair works on rural roads, bridges, schools and hospitals.*

Najib, who is also Finance Minister, said that under the second economic stimulus package, a total of 8,981 projects worth RM4.3 billion had been tendered out.

“From these, 545 projects worth RM1.3 billion have been completed,” he said in his written reply to a question from Lim Lip Eng (DAP-Segambut) at the Dewan Rakyat sitting.

Lim wanted to know the projected per centage of contraction in the country’s economy end of this year and why a contraction was still there when more than RM60 billion had been allocated under the economic stimulus packages.

Najib said todate a total of RM6.8 billion out of RM7 billion under the first economic stimulus package has already been channelled to ministries and relevant agencies.

He said the government’s initiatives to recover the economy had provided confidence to investors, especially in the equity market.

“This was clearly seen when the Kuala Lumpur Composite Index (KLCI) recorded a significant rise following the announcement of the second economic stimulus package whereby the KLCI shot up to 1,070 points on June 8 compared with 855 points on March 10,” he said.

The implementation of more projects under the stimulus packages is expected to provide a more positive effect on the country’s economy in the second half of this year.

“The government is confident that the strategies and measures it has taken through the two comprehensive and wide reaching stimulus packages will minimise the impact of world recession on the domestic economy and ensure the well being of the rakyat.”

Najib said the government will continue to monitor closely the implementation of the stimulus packages to ensure that they are being carried out in a timely and effective manner that will ensure the return of value-for-money.

Meanwhile, to another question, Najib said it was too early for the government to say whether the condition on Bumiputera equity ownership will be raised in other sectors to achieve the minimum 30 per cent equity share for Bumiputera following the removal of the condition on Bumiputera share equity in 27 services subsectors recently.

“The condition for Bumiputera equity ownership is not the sole instrument to raise the level of Bumiputera equity ownership as there are many programmes assisting in the direction towards raising the level of Bumiputera equity ownership and these programmes will continue to be implemented,” he said in reply to a question from Teo Nie Ching (DAP-Serdang).

Teo wanted to know if the government had plans to raise the Bumiputera equity ownership condition in other sectors in view of the removal of the 30 per cent Bumiputera equity ownership condition in the services subsectors.


----------



## nazrey

*Johor allocated RM1.5b under stimulus packages * 
by Bernama 
Tuesday, 23 June 2009 22:41

NUSAJAYA: A total of RM495.6 million has been allocated to the Johor state government as of early this month under the first economic stimulus package, the Johor State Assembly was informed today.

Johor Menteri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said that of the 3,704 projects, 2,001 projects were under implementation, 839 had been completed while 864 were undergoing documentation and tender preparation.

*“To date, the implementation of projects under the first economic stimulus package is already recording positive effects and generating the economy. Projects under way include housing for the middle- and lower-income groups; poverty eradication; upgrading education, health and safety facilities, as well as the upgrading and renovation of public infrastructure,” he said.*

Abdul Ghani said this in reply to questions from Ng See Tiong (Parit Yaani-BN), Datuk Dr Adham Baba (Pasir Raja-BN), Dr Boo Cheng Hau (Skudai-DAP), Datuk Abdullah Ali (Bukit Naning-BN), Datuk Abdul Hamid Abdul Rahman (Machap-BN), Lim Kee Moi (Yong Peng-BN), Dr Mohamad Taslim (Maharani-PAS) and Dr Lee Hong Tee (Jementah-BN) at the Johor State Assembly in Kota Iskandar here today.

He said 700 Class F contractors also gained from the implementation of projects worth RM200,000 and below through the Public Infrastructure Maintenance (PIA) and Basic Infrastructure (PIAS) programmes under the stimulus package.

Under the second stimulus package, the state government received RM1.04 billion for 536 projects. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Move to revive JB city centre *
NST Online » Local News 
2009/06/25

THE brisk development of Iskandar Malaysia has had considerable impact on the central district of Johor Baru. 

State Local Government, Housing, Arts, Culture and Heritage Committee chairman Datuk Ahmad Zahri Jamil said there were now fewer economic activities in the central district.

"Moreover, most of the commercial structures in the central district are old buildings that need rehabilitation and redevelopment to ensure the city's sustainability," he said in a written reply to a question from Mok Chek Hou (BN-Stulang).

Zahri said moves to resolve the matter were being carried out by Johor Baru City Council central district development unit. 

He said the unit would act as a development facilitator between the city council and stakeholders on matters concerning the development of the central district.
The unit would also come up with suggestions to improve the city's design quality including its accessibility, facilities, infrastructure, and activities.

He also said the unit would also identify initiatives in efforts to promote the central district as a competitive investment spot.


----------



## nazrey

*Saga, Viva tops at Frost & Sullivan awards* 
by Surin Murugiah 
Friday, 26 June 2009 00:08

KUALA LUMPUR: Proton Holdings Bhd and Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd (Perodua) were among six local companies that received top accolades at the 2009 Frost & Sullivan Asia Pacific Automotive Awards yesterday.

The Proton Saga was named Malaysia's best model of the year, while Perodua's Viva won with the best-value-for money model award.

The other companies were Automotive Corporation Malaysia Sdn Bhd (ACM), Ingress Corporation Bhd (ICB), Public Bank Bhd and Automotive Synergy Incorporated Sdn Bhd (ASI). 

ACM won for light commercial vehicle company of the year; ICB for automotive component manufacturer of the year, Public Bank for automotive finance company of the year and ASI received the business development strategy leadership award.

The annual awards seek to recognise and honour outstanding performance by companies in the automotive industry in the Asia-Pacific. The awards banquet was officiated by Minister of International Trade and Industry Datuk Mustapa Mohamed. 

Frost & Sullivan partner and head of the automotive and transportation practice Asia-Pacific Kavan Mukhtyar said 2009 has been very challenging for the automotive industry due to the global financial crisis. 

"Automotive companies across Asia-Pacific have had to innovate and reinvent to rise to the challenge and increase their value proposition to stay on top of the game," he said.

He added that the recipients of the 2009 Frost & Sullivan Asia Pacific Automotive Awards clearly demonstrated outstanding leadership in their own market segments. 

"A common factor across all the award recipients is that they have achieved excellence by having a customer-centric approach in an extremely uncertain environment," he said. 

Mukhtyar said compact cars and environmentally-friendly vehicles were likely to be popular with consumers' in the future. 

"Automakers' focus for the future will be to develop low-cost cars and engines that are fuel-efficient and environmentally friendly," he said, adding that automakers globally were also investing in electric vehicles. 

Frost & Sullivan estimated that the Asia-Pacific region could see some 169,000 electric cars by 2015 as compared to about 1,100 in 2008 as consumers become more environment conscious. 

However, Mukhtyar said that governments in the Asia-Pacific might need to review their automotive policies to encourage development of alternate fuel-based vehicles. 

He also expected Asian companies to play a bigger role once the global automotive market recovers. 

"There is likely to be more sourcing of components from the Asia-Pacific region and companies may also relocate their plants to Asia from Europe or North America," he added. 

He said governments in the Asia-Pacific region must react fast and be responsive to various changing trends in the automotive industry if they want to attract the next wave of automotive investments. 

Mukhtyar said that the low-cost car segment has become a reality with the unveiling of the Nano by the Tata Group. 

He predicted that the low-cost cars segment would be one of the fastest-growing vehicle segments in the next few years and could spur development and production for other low-cost parts.

Source: http://www.theedgemalaysia.com/business-news/17295-saga-viva-tops-at-frost-a-sullivan-awards.html


----------



## nazrey

*Alstom bids for RM900m Sabah power plant project*
By Sharen Kaur
Published: 2009/06/30

Alstom is looking at hydro power potentials and public transport contracts for railway in Malaysia, says its country president for Malaysia 

ALSTOM Asia Pacific Sdn Bhd, a unit of French engineering giant Alstom SA, has submitted a pre-qualification bid for Petronas Gas Bhd's engineering, procurement and construction contract to build a RM900 million gas-fired 300-megawatt (MW) power plant in Sabah.

Its country president for Malaysia, Saji Raghavan, said Alstom made the bid early this year and the results were not known yet.

"Alstom is looking at hydro power potentials and public transportation contracts for railway in Malaysia," Raghavan told Business Times in an interview in Kuala Lumpur recently.

He added that Alstom was eyeing the proposed hydro power plant projects announced recently by Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) and Sarawak Energy Bhd (SEB).

TNB said it plans to build a 372MW hydroelectric plant in Ulu Jelai, Pahang, and a 212MW plant in Terengganu for over RM3 billion and is in the process of calling for tenders for the projects.

Among the projects that SEB is planning is the Murum hydroelectric plant.

Raghavan said Alstom will submit proposals for the main equipment such as electro mechanical and hydro mechanical for the projects. 

He said there were not enough Malaysian projects on Alstom's plate today, given that it has completed major power plant projects in the country in recent years, such as those for TNB, SEB, Malakoff, Genting Sanyen and Powertek.

"The main challenge in this business is to understand the emerging needs of the country in the Asi-Pacific region in the long-term manner. If more power generation projects come along, we will pursue them. Malaysia is a growing market with lots of potential," he said.

Alstom's current projects in Malaysia include a RM500 million contract for electro mechanical for phase one of the Bakun project in Sarawak.

It has an 18-year operation and maintenance contract from Genting Sanyen for the Kuala Langat Plant, and a 21-year service contract from Technologi Tenaga Perlis Corp for the 650MW gas-fired power plant in Perlis.

Raghavan said Alstom, which employs 800 people in Malaysia, is also interested to bid for coal-fired power plant and combined cycle power plant projects that are worth a few billion ringgit in Australia, Vietnam, Indonesia and Thailand.

On railway matters, Alstom is eyeing the development of light rail transit (LRT) and Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) in urban areas, and future main lines, but it will not be involved in the ongoing double tracking railway project, Raghavan said.

Alstom had bid for system works for the double-tracks two years ago. The contract was given to a consortium of Malaysian-Australian-European companies recently.

Raghavan said that this year, Alstom SA, which builds the speed record-breaking AGV and TGV high-speed trains and makes power stations, was expected to do better due to its rising order book.

Its order book was at ?45.67 billion (RM226.52 billion), equivalent to nearly two-and-a-half years of work and an annual increase of 16 per cent over the previous year.

Alstom SA had reported a 30 per cent surge in net profit to ?1.1 billion (RM5.45 billion) for its year ended March 2009. Revenue rose 11 per cent to ?18.7 billion (RM92.75 billion).

Asia Pacific contributed 13 per cent to the Alstom group's overall performance, Raghavan said.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Can Start Small With Nuclear Power Programme*
June 29, 2009 14:53 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, June 29 (Bernama) -- Malaysia's nuclear power programme can start with a small nuclear power plant as a power demonstrator reactor before larger and more cost-competitive plants are built, the Science, Technology and Innovation Ministry said Monday.

"This was the approach taken by Japan, which started with a power demonstration reactor generating only 13 megawatts of electricity from 1963 to 1982 before building 53 larger plants with capacities of between 340 and 1,300 megawatts," said deputy minister Fadillah Yusof.

"Despite being the only country in the world that has suffered the devastating effects of nuclear radiation, nuclear energy now supplies almost 30 percent of Japan's total electricity requirements," Fadillah said.

He represented the minister Datuk Dr Maximus Ongkili in delivering the opening keynote address at International Nuclear Conference 2009, which is being held at the Putra World Trade Centre here from today until July 1.

Earlier this month, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak said Malaysia was keen to emulate South Korea in developing a small-scale nuclear reactor for power generation as it was more economical.

This, he said, was because South Korea had an edge over other countries in terms of technology for small-scale nuclear reactors with 40 percent of the country's power needs coming from various types of nuclear reactors.

Najib said the small-scale nuclear reactor was considered safe and could be built next to an urban area that needed electric power.

It could generate between 200,000 and 300,000 kilowatts of energy, he said during his first official visit to South Korea as prime minister.

Fadillah said efforts to support nuclear technology applications, especially for nuclear electricity generation, required the relevant legal framework and regulatory provisions to be further developed, including the streamlining of licensing processes involving various regulatory agencies.

"Human capital development efforts should also be enhanced through the establishment of appropriate academic and training programmes at the university level as well as professional and sub-professional levels," he said.

International, regional and bilateral cooperation should also be expanded to support these development initiatives, he added.

Another critical component is the research and development infrastructure required to support the nuclear power programme, according to Fadillah.

For this, the infrastructure that has been developed by the Malaysian Nuclear Agency should be expanded and used by all relevant agencies, including academic institutions and industries, so as to avoid duplication of efforts, he said.

"Even though nuclear technology is not indigenous to Malaysia, the necessary capabilities can be developed, just as how the country once became the world's leading producer of rubber and palm oil even though these commodities were not indigenous our country," Fadillah said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*France offers to build nuke plant in Malaysia*
Published: Tuesday June 30, 2009 MYT 9:34:00 PM
By CHOI TUCK WO

PARIS: France has offered to help Malaysia build its first nuclear power plant as an alternative source of energy supply, said Deputy Prime Minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin.

Muhyiddin said France had very advanced nuclear power technology which provided nearly 90% of its energy needs.

“They have also invited Malaysian experts to visit France to discuss the benefits of developing such a plant,” he said when briefing Malaysian journalists Tuesday on his talks with Elysee Palace secretary-general Claude Gueant.

According to a recent report, Tenaga Nasional Bhd hoped to start its first nuclear power plant by 2025 once it gets the go-ahead from the Government.

Muhyiddin said Gueant, who is a senior advisor to President Nicolas Sarkozy, also hoped to send French teachers to Malaysia to assist in the teaching of the language.

They also agreed to encourage high-level ministerial visits, including Sarkozy and Prime Minister Francois Fillon, to Malaysia.

Muhyiddin, who is also Education Minister, said he had met his French counterpart Luc Chatel to discuss ways to improve the level of co-operation between both countries.

He said they agreed that such collaboration should focus on education matters such as technical, vocational and teacher training programmes.

A “Malaysia Week” is being planned in conjunction with Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak’s visit to Paris in October. He has been invited to address the 35th Unesco General Conference’s first plenary session there.

Meanwhile, Science, Technology and Innovation Minister Datuk Dr Maximus Ongkili will be leading a ministry delegation on a five-day visit to South Korea from Sunday which, among other things, will study the country’s advancement in its nuclear power programme.

His itinerary includes a visit to the Energy Farm and Kori Nuclear Power Plants operated by Korean Hydro & Nuclear Power Co Ltd in Gori in Busan, as well as the Korea Atomic Energy Research Institute in Daejon.

South Korea has 20 power plants in operation, eight under construction and another 10 under planning.

In a Ministry statement, Ongkili said: “The nuclear plants are also said to be zero-risk with monitoring done every 15 seconds. South Korea is able to build safe nuclear reactors right next to villages.”


----------



## nazrey

*Bakun dam to be operational by end-2011*
Published: 2009/07/01

THE Bakun hydroelectric dam project in Sarawak will be ready for electricity distribution by the end of 2011, deputy secretary-general of Energy, Green Technology and Water Ministry Loo Took Gee said.

"The dam is currently under construction. By end-2011, all eight turbines that would generate 2,400 megawatts (MW) of electricity, will be installed and Bakun will be operational by then," she told reporters after opening ABB's executive forum in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Loo, who was representing the minister Datuk Peter Chin Fah Kui, was commenting on the development of Bakun hydroelectric project in Sarawak.

Earlier this year, it was announced that the government has approved the proposal for Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) (5347) and Sarawak Energy Bhd (SEB) to jointly take over the operation of the Bakun dam project from Sarawak Hidro Sdn Bhd.
The takeover will be done through a leasing agreement and the joint partners will develop the transmission system from Sarawak to Peninsular Malaysia.

In the statement to Bursa Malaysia, TNB and SEB had said that construction of the Bakun plant was almost complete.

The plant was to export 1,600MW from Bakun to Peninsular Malaysia via a high-voltage direct current transmission system and the rest will be for Sarawak.

Bakun is now owned and developed by Sarawak Hidro, a fully-owned unit of the Minister of Finance Inc (MOF Inc). It will continue to develop it until full commissioning of the generating units.

A special purpose vehicle (SPV) will then be set up to take over the operation through a leasing agreement and other related commercial agreements for the sale of electricity to Peninsular Malaysia and Sarawak.

The SPV will be owned by Tenaga Nasional, SEB and the state of Sarawak, while MOF Inc will hold a golden share.

On the RM9 billion transmission cable and undersea cable project connecting the Bakun plant to Peninsular Malaysia, Loo said the government is still studying the proposal.

"We are still working on it. It is still on the drawing board," she said.

The cable project involves laying a 730km high-voltage direct current transmission line and a 670km undersea cable for the Bakun dam.

TNB was recently reported as planning to raise ringgit-denominated loans to finance the RM9 billion transmission line carrying electricity from Sawarak to Peninsular Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia postpones plans to build new power plants*
By Kamarul Yunus
Published: 2009/07/01

*MALAYSIA will defer its plans to build new power plants given the anticipated decline in demand for electricity, a move that will save the country up to RM26 billion.*

Energy, Green Technology and Water Minister Datuk Peter Chin Fah Kui said due to the current economic crisis, the government has revised downwards its forecast for electricity demand growth in 2009 to 1 per cent from the earlier projection of 4.8 per cent in 2008.

"This decline in demand means that we will have to defer our plans to build new power plants so as to bring our current reserve margin of about 500 per cent to a more comfortable level," he said at the opening of ABB's executive forum in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

His speech text was read by the ministry's deputy secretary-general Loo Took Gee.

*Had the electricity demand growth remained at the earlier forecast, he said Malaysia would have to have new power plants by 2014.*

"However, due to the decline in demand, we are not in a rush to build new power plants, not at least until 2016, when the Power Purchase Agreements of the first generation of independent power producers expire," he said.

From the supply side of electricity planning, he said this would mean a cost saving of about RM26 billion arising from the deferment of planting-up requirements.

"This will also alleviate the burden of capacity payments on the part of Tenaga Nasional Bhd under the present single-buyer market model," he said.

In order to mitigate energy security risks, Chin said the government has decided on the policy that its fuel mix from a particular fuel source should not exceed the reserve margin that has been set at 25 per cent.

With this policy, the government is now considering the possibility of increasing the share of hydropower in the fuel mix from 8 per cent to about 30 per cent by 2030.

In this regard, he said steps are being taken to tap the vast hydro potential from Sarawak for export to Peninsular Malaysia, especially for the period after 2015.

"The transfer of electricity from the Bakun hydroelectric project in Sarawak to Peninsular Malaysia represents the first major step taken to increase the share of green energy in our fuel mix so as to ensure sustainable energy development.

"It will also provide the stimulus for increased investment in the cables or wires business as more and more hydropower is exploited for export to Peninsular Malaysia in future,"he said.

> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/chinpow/Article/


----------



## nazrey

*103 Projects Implemented At Economic Corridors, Says Najib*
July 02, 2009 21:16 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, July 2 (Bernama) -- A total of 103 or 46 per cent of the 224 projects listed for implementation at the five regional development corridors have started, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak told the Dewan Rakyat Thursday.

He said some of the projects were at initial stage such as environmental impact assessment, design evaluation, land surveying and site preparation.

"In terms of projects that have been started according to economic corridors, Iskandar Malaysia has recorded 100 per cent and Northern Corridor Economic Region has registered 43 per cent," he said in his written reply to Hee Loy Sian (PKR-Petaling Jaya Selatan).

Hee wanted to know the progress of the economic corridors initiated by former Prime Minister Tun Abdullah Ahmad Badawi and whether the government would continue with the corridor projects.

Najib said 45 per cent of the projects slated for the East Coast Economic Region (ECER) have been started, Sabah Development Corridor (SDC) 28 per cent and 100 projects at Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (SCORE).

"As of now investments received via signing of contracts for all the five regional development corridors totalled RM155.71 billion or 7.4 per cent higher as compared to the RM145 billion targeted investment under the Mid-Term Review of the Ninth Malaysia Plan," he said.

The Prime Minister said the government would continue with regional development corridor initiative to address development imbalances in states and regions.

"This approach will build on the present advantage in the development areas and will be expanded to potential areas within the corridor areas and focus on optimising the available resources to the fullest," he said.

Najib said the development programmes would ensure the locals benefited from creation of jobs, business opportunities and provision of facilities to boost income and improve the people's standard of living.

"In the long-term, the government believes the spin-offs from the projects will be accepted by the people from all strata of society including people in the rural areas," he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Mukah Gets RM1.77 Bln For Utility, Infrastructure Projects*
July 02, 2009 20:33 PM

MUKAH, July 2 (Bernama) -- Mukah, the administrative headquarters of Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (Score), is getting RM1.77 billion worth of investments for utility and infrastructure projects this year.

Second Planning and Resource Management Minister Datuk Amar Awang Tengah Ali Hasan said the projects comprised a new airport (RM600 million), coal-fired power plant (RM800 million) and aluminium smelting plant (RM370 million).

Work on the new airport and the smelting plant was expected to commence soon, he said when presenting compensation totalling RM924,063 to 121 landowners whose lands were acquired by the government for various development projects here Thursday.

He said the aluminium smelting plant on a 90-hectare site would be operated by Press Metal Sarawak Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of listed Press Metal Berhad.

On the coal-fired station, he said that it was now able to generate about 275 megawatt of power after its first phase of development was completed recently.

"The town's (Mukah) future is going to be very bright. It has a lot of potentials to develop in many sectors," he said adding that private investors too had invested millions into oil palm and sago plantations.

"Score will certainly transform Mukah into a vibrant new and most prominent industrial and investment centre.

"The local people should embrace the many golden opportunities coming their way by getting ready like equipping their children with proper technical skills and qualifications," he said.

Awang Tengah said political unity and stability were other necessary prerequisites as investors would put great premium on such factors when looking for places to invest.

He also advised landowners to be ready to allow their lands to be used for more future projects, saying they would be compensated fairly.

Earlier, Awang Tengah also presented similar compensation totalling RM4.918 million to 526 landowners in Matu near here.


----------



## nazrey

*UMT to spend RM340 million to upgrade infrastructure*
NST Online » NewsBreak 2009/07/02
KUALA TERENGGANU, THURS:

Universiti Malaysia Terengganu (UMT) will spend RM340 million to upgrade its infrastructure and build a host of new facilities such as science and Islamic centres, several faculty buildings and an Olympic-standard sports centre. 
UMT vice-chancellor Prof Dr Aziz Deraman said the Ninth Malaysia Plan project was currently underway and had reached 30 per cent progress. 

"Among the facilities currently under construction are the sports centre with Olympic-standard swimming pool, students'' centre and Islamic centre. 

"Other facilities are buildings for the agro-technology and food science faculty, maritime and marine science faculty, aquaculture institute, oceanography institute and marine biotechnology institute," he said at a dinner with the media last night. 

He said the 80ha campus site was now a hive of activities with construction going on almost all over the area. BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Bakun undersea cable tender out in 2010*
Published: 2009/07/06

AN open international tender will be put up early next year for the laying of submarine cables to ship electricity generated by Sarawak's Bakun hydroelectric dam to Peninsula Malaysia.

Energy, Green Technology and Water Minister Datuk Peter Chin Fah Kui said the international bidding to lay 675km undersea cable from Pueh in Lundu, near Kuching, to Tanjung Leman in Mersing, Johor, would be called because the task needs high level expertise.

He added that the tender, worth about RM8 billion to RM10 billion, could be awarded to the successful bidder by the middle of next year.

"The first undersea cable is expected to be ready for transmission by end of 2015 and the second by 2017," he told reporters after attending a briefing on the state's power generation by officials from Sarawak Energy Berhad (SEB) today.

*The cable project involves laying a 730km high-voltage direct current transmission line and a 675km undersea cable for the 2,400MW Bakun hydroelectric dam. *

Chin said the Bakun hydroelectric dam, which is 90 per cent completed, would start generating electricity in the later part of next year. 

He said special purpose vehicles (SPVs) involving Tenaga Nasional Berhad, SEB and the Sarawak government would be established to operate the Bakun hydroelectric dam on lease basis from the federal government. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia may go nuclear in 10 to 15 years * 
Written by Lam Jian Wyn 
Tuesday, 07 July 2009 23:08
> http://www.theedgemalaysia.com/political-news/18138-malaysia-may-go-nuclear-in-10-to-15-years.html

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia could begin producing nuclear energy in 10 to 15 years, said Science, Technology and Innovation Minister Datuk Dr Maximus Ongkili.

Speaking to reporters today after witnessing the signing of two memoranda of understanding (MoU) and a licensing agreement between the Korea Research Institute of Bioscience and Biotechnology (KRIBB) and three Malaysian companies, he said this would involve huge human resources.

"We (his ministry and the Energy, Green Technology and Water Ministry) are in the process of drafting the national energy policy to officially include nuclear power as part of the country's energy options," he said. The draft is expected to be ready in three months.

The cabinet had decided to include nuclear as an energy option amid concerns of a shortage in non-renewable energy sources, he said.

"Depending on how the policy emerges, we are making the necessary preparations," he added.

Energy, Green Technology and Water Minister Datuk Peter Chin Fah Kui is slated to visit South Korea next month as part of efforts to include nuclear energy in power supply alternatives, Ongkili said.


----------



## nazrey

*Energy policy draft ready in 3 months*
By Presenna Nambiar
Published: 2009/07/08
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/biot07/Article/index_html










Malaysia has decided to be open to nuclear energy as another source, so it is now drafting the policy and guidelines for it, says a minister 

The draft for the national energy policy, which includes a section on nuclear energy, is expected to be ready in the next three months.

"Malaysia has decided to be open to nuclear energy as another source, so we are now drafting the policy and guidelines for it," said Datuk Dr Maximus Johnity Ongkili, the Minister of Science, Technology and Innovation.

He spoke to reporters after witnessing three signing ceremonies between three Malaysian parties and Korean Research Institute of Bioscience & Biotechnology (KRIBB) in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

He said one of the reasons for his trip to South Korea last week was to study the nuclear energy industry in Korea.

Ongkili was impressed with South Korea's expertise in the alternative energy, making special reference to the fact that the Nuclear Energy Institute in Korea has some 600 PhD holders as researchers.

Minister of Energy, Green Technology and Water Datuk Peter Chin Fah Kui is also expected to visit South Korea next month on the issue of nuclear technology.

KRIBB president Dr Young Hoon Park said South Korea would make a good partner for Malaysia in the development of nuclear energy, especially considering its efforts to export its nuclear technology to European countries.

On another development, Ongkili said the review proposed to the BioSafety Act is expected to be "sorted out" in three months.

Last year, Ongkili said the ministry was reviewing the BioSafety Act upon requests from potential investors and industry players.

On Malaysian Biotechnology Corp's strategic collaboration with KRIBB, chief executive officer Datuk Iskandar Mizal Mahmood said such tie-ups are important to help biotechnology industry overcome shortfalls in technology, personnel and in generating demand.

While Malaysia can provide South Korean companies with a cheaper location for research and development and manufacturing operations, Malaysia would benefit from the investment, technology and market access that the South Korean companies bring.

KRIBB signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with BiotechCorp to collaborate in areas of technical and commercial issues.

KRIBB also signed an MOU with Sirim Bhd and a licensing agreement with Ultimate Biotech Sdn Bhd, a Malaysian biotechnology company.

The MOU with Sirim is essentially a talent exchange programme between research scientists of Sirim and KRIBB.

The licensing agreement with Ultimate Biotech, however, is the culmination of a joint ownership agreement signed last year with KRIBB to develop a method for making biofertiliser using palm oil mill waste.

Under the deal, Ultimate Biotech will obtain the rights to make, use and sell biofertiliser from KRIBB.


----------



## nazrey

*Nuke energy policy in ‘final stages of drafting’*
Wednesday July 8, 2009

KUALA LUMPUR: The alternative energy policy, which covers the use of nuclear energy, is in the final stages of drafting and will be announced in three months, Science, Technology and Innovation Minister Datuk Dr Maximus Ongkili said.

“Atomic energy is an option in Malaysia’s alternative energy policy but it will take 10 to 15 years to develop the human capital to tap into its potential,” he added.

Earlier this month, Dr Ongkili visited power plants and the Korea Atomic Energy Research Institute in Daejon, South Korea, and was impressed by their infrastructure and technical expertise.

According to him, nuclear research has been part of an agreement between South Korea and Malaysia since 1985, which also covers exchange of technical personnel and resource placement.

“South Korea has the finest atomic technology in the world and we are happy to share our knowledge with Malaysia,” said Korean Research Institute of Bioscience and Biotechnology (KRIBB) president Dr Young Hoon-park.

Dr Ongkili and Dr Young attended a signing ceremony at the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre yesterday between KRIBB and three Malaysian entities – Biotech Corp, Sirim Bhd and Ultimate Biotech Sdn Bhd.


----------



## nazrey

*Najib: All NCER projects are on schedule*
Published: 2009/07/09

ALL projects under the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER) are proceeding according to schedule, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak said today.

Under the Ninth Malaysia Plan, the government has allocated RM750 million to the Northern Corridor Implementation Authority (NCIA) to the develop the area.

"Basically, they are on schedule. However, some of the projects are pilot in nature in the sense that we want to try out the project before we implement on a large scale," he told reporters after chairing the third NCIA meeting in Putrajaya.

Najib said the projects in the NCER master plan covered the major economic sectors of agriculture, manufacturing and tourism, supported by the infrastructure, education, human capital and social development sectors.

"Various projects are being implemented on a pilot basis, including the Amali Agro Entrepreneur Centre in Kampung Bukit Kura, Kedah, which is aimed at promoting agriculture on a commercial basis," he said.

The project showcases the integrated agricultural concept, with the activities ranging from planting, chicken rearing to marketing.

The government is also developing a pilot project under the SawahKU Maju programme, which involves an area of 81 hectares in Gunung Semanggol, Perak, with the aim of increasing padi production by eight to 10 tonnes per hectare.

For manufacturing, Najib said the government was implementing an excellence centre programme in the Penang Free Industrial Zone to raise the capability of engineering graduates to meet the needs of investors in the electronics industry, with the operations expected to start end of this year.

For the tourism sector, he said a master plan has been prepared to develop the Belum tropical forest in Temenggor, Perak, with priority given to conservation of the rich natural resources.

"We are also developing Taiping, Perak, as a heritage tourism town and with a special allocation for the Safari Taiping programme," he added.

Najib said the government was also developing the Edu Citi-Tel pilot project to provide integrated hostel facilities in Taiping for Standard Five and Six pupils from families in rural areas and with low income.

An infrastructure project involved upgrading 351 kilometres of roads under the Muda Agricultural Development Authority in Ampang Jajar, Kedah, at a cost of RM84 million and construction is expected to be completed in stages from May 2009 to April 2010, he said.

The government, he added, was developing Taman Teknologi Pauh in Perlis, an area of 30.3 hectares, with the aim of diversifying sources of economic growth and job opportunities. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*RM9 Million For Transporting Essential Goods To Rural Areas*
July 09, 2009 19:36 PM 

KUALA KRAI, July 9 (Bernama) -- The Domestic Trade, Cooperative and Consumerism Ministry has allocated RM9 million to fund the cost of transporting essential goods to rural areas in an effort to standardise their prices with those in the towns.

Its minister Datuk Seri Ismail Sabri Yaacob said this was aimed at lessening the burden of rural residents and solve their issue of price hikes of goods.

"Traders now have no reason to sell their goods to rural areas at higher prices due to the transport cost," he told reporters after launching the Subsidised Goods Distribution Scheme in Manik Urai, here, Thursday.

He said transport operators could make claims by producing valid receipts at the ministry's branches and offices.

"The ministry has listed more than 100 controlled items such as sugar, milk, flour, eggs and bread, the prices of which cannot be increased," he said.

Ismail said consumers could file complaints at any of the ministry's offices should they find shops hiking up prices of such goods.

In a related development, Ismail said the ministry would allow traders to stockpile goods two weeks prior to and after Hari Raya Aidilfitri in September.

He said supermarkets wanting to carry out cheap sales must get prior approval and stern action would be taken should they fail to do so.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Bengoh Dam Will Supply Clean Water Up To 2030*
July 07, 2009 21:08 PM 

PUNCAK BORNEO (SARAWAK), July 7 (Bernama) -- The Bengoh Dam project which is expected to completed by next year, can supply clean water to Kuching, right up to 2030.

Energy, Green Technology and Water Minister Datuk Peter Chin Fah Kui said the dam was capable of supplying an excess of untreated water to the Batu Kitang water treatment plant.

Speaking to reporters after visiting the dam here Tuesday, he said the project which was launched on Aug 7, 2007, at a cost of RM310 million, was now more than 30 per cent completed and would be ready by Dec 6, next year.

On the fate of 394 families residing in the vicinity of the dam area, Chin said he had a discussion with the state government to enable each family to own a house.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*RM220 Million Flood Mitigation Project For Sibu To Proceed Soon: Uggah*
July 10, 2009 11:27 AM 

SIBU, July 10 (Bernama) -- Sibu's RM220 million flood mitigation programme which was announced in March this year will proceed soon.

Natural Resources and Environment Minister Datuk Douglas Uggah Embas said here last night that 99 per cent of the federal-funded project had been tendered out.

"Some decisions have been made while the rest will be made very soon," he said when closing the Borneo Dayak Cultural festival at the Town Square here.

He said he would hand over the sites involved to the successful contractors in a month or two.

Uggah said he hoped that the opposition would stop belittling this effort of the government in looking after the welfare and interest of the people.

On the annual festival organised jointly by the Sibu Municipal Council and various non-governmental organisations, he said it was in sync with Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak's 1Malaysia concept as it placed priority on participation by all the races in the state.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Northern firms embrace solar*
Saturday July 4, 2009
By DAVID TAN
Source: http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2009/7/4/business/4218713&sec=business










P’ng Soo Hong (inset) says the challenge is for SMEs to tap into 
their 30 years of semiconductor experience to shorten the learning 
curve of solar technology

GEORGE TOWN: Companies in the northern region are now making strategic moves to enter into the solar power business, as the Malaysian Industrial Development Authority (MIDA) has identified solar power sector as a new source of growth for the economy.

Three public-listed companies in Penang, P. I.E. Industrial Bhd, Ire-Tex Corp Bhd, and Pentamaster Corp Bhd, have recently invested to tap into the growing market demand for solar products in the country and in the world.

The global revenue from solar panels (known also as photovoltaic panels) is expected to rise to US$17.8bil in 2010, up 38.2% from 2009. Revenue will rise by another 11.1% in 2011 and by 29.1% in 2012, according to US-based market research company, iSuppli Corp.

Solar power, a green and renewable energy source, is the conversion of sunlight into electricity via the use of solar cells installed in a solar panel.

Ire-Tex managing director Datuk Dr Donald Yap Tatt Keat told StarBizWeek that the group had recently invested about RM3.5mil to acquire the know-how and technology to produce packaging materials for solar panels at its premise in Bukit Tengah Industrial Park.

The demand for packaging materials by the solar industry in the country was expected to grow to RM120mil in 2012, Yap added.

“This year the solar industry demand for special packaging materials is estimated to worth around RM50mil, and is expected to grow to RM80mil next year.

“We expect the solar packaging material business to generate some 40% of the group’s revenue this year. There are three to four companies in Malaysia capable of designing and manufacturing packaging materials for the solar industry.

“We work closely with our customers to design and manufacture their packaging materials,” Yap added.

Pentamaster Corp Bhd has also recently entered the solar power business by teaming with a US-based solar company to develop solar trackers at its plant in Bayan Lepas.

Pentamaster executive chairman C.B. Chuah said solar trackers traced the positioning of the sun to maximise heat reception for the solar panels, which would increase solar power generation from 20% to 40%.

He added that the group had so far spent RM1mil to acquire the technology to develop solar trackers.

“The global revenue from solar panel installation is expected to grow to US$23.5bil in 2010 from US$18bil in 2009. The revenue is forecast to increase to US$37bil in 2011 and US$59bil in 2012, hitting eventually US$90bil in 2013,” he added.

Chuah said the customers for the solar trackers would come from the local solar power industry and utility companies overseas that use solar energy.

P.I.E. Industrial Bhd has invested in a RM30mil facility in Seberang Jaya to make solar panel cables this year.

Group managing director Alvin Mui said it was now waiting for the relevant TUV certification from Germany to manufacture the solar panel cables.

“This move is to diversify further our manufacturing capability and mitigate the impact of the global recession. We look forward to supplying to the new multinational corporations (MNCs) in the country that are involved in the solar panel business.

“The use of solar energy is becoming increasingly popular as global warming is now a primary concern,” Mui said.

The market in the country which Ire-Tex and Pentamaster planned to tap into are five MNCs involved in the solar power generation business that have either started operations or are planning to start operations in Malaysia next year.

To date, Malaysia has attracted five foreign direct investments, worth up to RM13.8bil, to set up solar PV manufacturing facilities in Malaysia.

*These include US-based companies First Solar Inc at the Kulim Hi Tech Park (KHTP) and US-based SunPower Corp in Malacca, the China-based ReneSola in Johor Baru, the German company Q-Cells in Selangor Science Park 2, and the Japanese firm Tokuyama Corp in Sarawak.*

*First Solar Inc started operations of its RM2bil at the KHTP last April, while Q-Cells is expected to start operations in the fourth quarter of 2009.*

ReneSola, SunPower, and Tokuyama are scheduled to commence operations next year. Collectively, these companies are expected to provide 11,500 jobs by 2010.

*It is learnt that another US solar company, Solar Tech, is currently negotiating with the state government to set up a production facility in Bukit Minyak Science Park.*

Meanwhile, First Solar Malaysia managing director P’ng Soo Hong told StarBizWeek that the challenge was for small and medium0scale enterprises (SMEs) to tap into their 30 years of semiconductor experience to shorten the learning curve of solar technology.

“The SMEs in the country need to acquire the necessary solar panel technology if they want to become a part of the eco-system supplying to the growing solar industry in the country.

“They need to invest to acquire the necessary know-how and understand the needs of the solar panel industry before they can provide support for it,” he said.

P’ng said First Solar currently sourced certain components used in the solar panels from local SMEs.

“These are the few SMEs that First Solar has shared its needs and production requirements with, as they are among the handful in the country that understand and can manufacture the components according to our specifications,” he added.

P’ng said First Solar would like to see more SMEs equipped with solar module technology manufacturing know-how mushroom in the country.

“If we could source the necessary components locally, then we would not need to buy them from overseas. This would then position us to operate more cost effectively,” he said.

*The present priority of First Solar is to train its 2,400 workforce based in KHTP on good solar module technology manufacturing.*

“The staff, ranging from engineers to operators, are sent to the United States and Germany for training,” he said.

At its RM2bil plant in KHTP, First Solar manufactures solar modules with an advanced thin film semiconductor technology.

The advanced manufacturing process transforms a piece of glass into a complete solar module in less than 2.5 hours. The glass, equipped with semiconductor materials and processes, receives and stores the heat from the sun, before channelling the heat for conversion into electricity.

First Solar also assembles components that are sourced locally and from overseas for use in the solar panels.


----------



## nazrey

*Asean to be free trade area by 2010*
Published: 2009/07/08

ASEAN will be a complete free trade area next year and regionally integrated for its six major economies when duties of most of the products are eliminated. 

The move would reduce significantly the cost of doing business and boost its attractiveness as an investment destination, said P. Ravindran, Senior Director of Asean Economic Cooperation Division at the Ministry of International Trade and Industry (MITI) today. 

Hopefully, this would raise regional trade beyond the current US$451 billion as well as investment inflows above US$16 billion and "enable it to compete with large regional markets such as China and India," he told a media briefing in Kuala Lumpur. 

Ravindran said that an integrated regional market offers Asean countries immense opportunities and "comfort" during the current economic downturn. 

He said companies in Malaysia, especially small and medium scale enterprises, should be more aware of the Common Effective Preferential Tariff (Cept) scheme and become more competitive and efficient so as to benefit fully from Asean Free Trade Area (Afta). 

Cept is the implementing mechanism for Afta. 
He said that the six economies, comprising Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore and Thailand, would be joined by the other relatively lesser developed economies of Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar and Vietnam when they come on board fully by 2015 under Afta. 

However, this does not mean goods from all over the world could come in freely into the expanded regional market of 587 million people as they would have to comply with Rules of Origin (ROO) to enjoy zero percent duties, he said. 

He said ROO requires the goods to have 40 per cent local Asean content under Cept as well as comply with standards and sanitary and phytosanitary regulations. 

"Products that do not comply with ROO will have to pay normal import duties," said Ravindran. 

ROO would determine the origin of products that qualify for trade preference and thereby enter any of the importing Asean countries on better terms than products from the rest of the world. 

He said ROO was not a barrier to trade but rather a critical instrument to encourage the setting up of manufacturing operations in Asean. 

It would also enable the sourcing of goods from efficient producers from Asean or Free Trade Agreement (FTA) partners and expand trade and investment flows into the region. 

In Malaysia, MITI is the agency tasked with approving and endorsing preferential certificates of origin for the exporting community, but in the future, he expressed the hope that exporters would go for self certification. 

Ravindran said the Asean secretariat in Jakarta would prepare a scorecard for Asean and for each Asean individual country to ensure they eliminate duties according to schedule. 

Malaysia has committed to eliminate import duties on 2,123 products, reduce import duties to five percent for tropical fruits, tobacco and tobacco products and reduce import duties for rice and rice products to 20 percent. 

Among the 2,123 products that have been scheduled for elimination of import duties include fish, vegetables, palm oil, prepared foodstuff, mineral products, chemical products, plastic and rubber, leather, wood products, paper products, footwear, ceramic products, precious stones, based metal (iron and steel), machinery, vehicles, manufactured items and works of art. 

All Asean countries now also have their respective permanent representatives to Asean based in Jakarta, said Ravindran. 
Malaysia''s representative to Asean is Ambassador Datuk Hsu King Bee, who was previously the Director-General of the Asean Department at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. 

He also said that the Asean Economic Ministers' (AEM) meeting would be held in Bangkok from August 12 to 16 this year. 
He said the implementation of FTAs between Asean and South Korea and China would mean more goods which meet Afta's criteria would be able to enter the regional market. 

Ravindran said MITI has continously undertaken outreach programmes to inform the exporting community in Malaysia of the ROO which is available on www.miti.gov.my. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia-Sarawak submarine cable contract to be awarded next year*
Tuesday July 7, 2009
By JACK WONG

KUCHING: The contract for the submarine cable project to supply power from the Bakun hydro-electric dam in Sarawak to the peninsula is expected to be awarded in mid-2010.

Sarawak Energy Bhd (SEB) group managing director Tan Sri Abdul Aziz Husain said a consultant for the project had been appointed, and that an international tender would be called early next year.

“The first (undersea) transmission line is expected to be completed in 2015,” he told reporters after SEB’s briefing to Energy, Green Technology and Water Minister Datuk Peter Chin Fah Kui yesterday.

Chin said the project was estimated to cost between RM8bil and RM10bil. The project’s environmental impact study is now under way.

Aziz said the first 675km-long submarine cable would link Sematan in southern Sarawak to Tanjung Leman, Johor.

The second underwater cable, he added, would only be built in 2017.

Chin said the Bakun hydro dam project, which could generate up to 2,400 MW, was expected to generate electricity late next year. The project in the upper Rejang Basin in central Sarawak is now 90% completed.

The Bakun dam is owned by Sarawak Hidro Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Minister of Finance Inc.

Chin said a special-purpose vehicle, having Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB), SEB and the Sarawak government as shareholders, would be set up to operate the Bakun dam based on a lease.

Power from Bakun will be sold to TNB, which entered into an agreement with SEB last year to jointly undertake feasibility study to determine the interconnection framework for the long-term power transmission from Sarawak to the peninsula. The first part of the study is scheduled for completion by the end of the year.

TNB and SEB are expected to sign the first definitive agreement in the form of power purchase agreement, which will detail the pricing, duration of supply, minimium off-take and other matters, next year.

SEB plans to develop a dozen hydro dam projects to increase its generation capacity over time.

From 2017 to 2020, it expects to sell 3,000 MW to TNB, and from 2021 to 2030, it will export an additional 5,000 MW to the peninsula through TNB.

It will export power to Sabah, and probably also to west Kalimantan, Indonesia and Brunei.


----------



## nazrey

*Moves to commercialise 9 renewable energy projects*
By Kamarul Yunus
Published: 2009/07/11










THE Ministry of Science, Technology and Innovation (Mosti) has intensified efforts to produce technopreneurs in the renewable energy industry, with at least nine projects identified for implementation.

These projects, which are currently placed under pilot projects, encompass several sectors including biomass, biofuel, biogas, wind and wave, and solar and hydro power.

"We (Mosti) have identified nine projects, which are ready for commercialisation. They are placed on pilot projects so that we can analyse and get the required facts on their viability," deputy minister Fadillah Yusof told reporters after the pre-launch of Sirim Bhd's National Renewable Energy Summit 2009 (Renew) in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Once the facts have been obtained, technology recipients will be appointed and they will be placed under Sirim.

"Those qualified technopreneurs will be recipients of that particular technology for commercialisation," he said.

These projects are jointly undertaken with various research agencies, universities and the private sector.

Fadillah said Sirim is also undertaking renewable energy projects worth RM11 million, which include research and development (R&D) for the development of a national jatropha pilot project for biodiesel as well as a pilot scale production of natural gas-like fuel for vehicles from palm oil mill effluent.

"Sirim is also developing bioethanol from machano-enzymatic and a continuous solar detoxification process for pesticide contaminated ground water," he said.

He said Mosti is supporting the R&D efforts on renewable energy and energy efficiency so that these two aspects of energy management can play a significant role in the energy supply mix.

"Greater efforts must be undertaken to encourage the utilisation of renewable resources such as biomass, biogas, solar and hydro for electricty generation in the country. Renewable energy is crucial to the world's future sustainability and prosperity," he said.

Fadillah also said the government is currently formulating the National Energy Policy, which is expected to be ready by 2011.

"There is a short time left for us to harness renewable energy. We have to intensify our efforts so that we would be able to compete in the renewable energy industry globally," he said.

Fadillah believes that organising the inaugural summit is timely as it brings together experts from around the world such as Brazil, Thailand, Indonesia and Malaysia to provide a forum where participants can exchange ideas, information and knowledge, outline its direction and prospects as well as the sources of renewable energy.

Some 300 participants will attend the summit on August 18 and 19 in Kuching, Sarawak.


----------



## nazrey

*RM450 Million To Upgrade Broadband In Sabah*
July 11, 2009 18:27 PM 

KINABATANGAN, July 11 (Bernama) -- The Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission (SKMM) has allocated RM450 million to upgrade broadband and communication infrastructure in Sabah.

Acting chairman Mohamed Sharil Tarmizi said the allocation was being used on the Provision of Service and TIME 2 projects which involve the development of communication infrastructure.

He said SKMM plans to set up broadband internet community centres in every Sabah district with focus on rural areas.

"Six such centres have been created, four in Kinabatangan and one each in Nabawan and Pitas. They provide broadband service complete with information technology equipments.

"The local people can use the high speed internet to do online banking," he told reporters after visiting the centre at Kampung Sukau here today.

Sharil said other projects to be implemented in Sabah include communication towers to expand cellular coverage and wireless broadband.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Najib's 11 gifts:
Najib marks 100 days with people-friendly measures*
By TEH ENG HOCK and CHEW WAN YING
Sunday July 12, 2009










Pic-The Malaysian Insider

KUALA LUMPUR: Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak marked his 100th day as Prime Minister by announcing 11 people-friendly measures – including a toll discount for frequent users and a new trust fund – to address some longstanding public grievances.

Thousands of people packed a hall at the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre to listen to Najib announce the 11 “goodies”:

> a 20% toll discount for frequent users who pay toll 80 times a month or more via the Smart Tag or Touch ’n Go, effective Sept 1;

> some 44,000 low-cost houses under the Program Perumahan Rakyat in the Federal Territory offered for sale to existing tenants;

> a 50% discount on licences for petty traders in the Federal Territory;

> a RM150mil allocation for the Tekun scheme, which is a fund for entrepreneurs, and another RM15mil specifically for young Indian entrepreneurs;

> more than 7,000 individual taxi permits approved, with another 3,000 to be approved in the coming three months;

> crime prevention (details to be announced at the end of the month);

> expediting birth registrations, with 92% of the 36,000 applications in Sabah, and 80% of the 19,000 in Sarawak approved since 2005;

> clearing the backlog of citizenship applications, with 46% of the 34,000 cases already resolved;

> improving connectivity and access to basic utilities in the rural areas;

> reducing the cost to obtain a B2 motorcycle licence (under 250cc), including riding lessons, to RM211 effective Sept 1. It currently costs around RM500 to RM700 to attend lessons and the test; and

> setting up a new trust fund, Amanah Saham 1Malaysia, with a maximum size of 10 billion units. Those above 18 are eligible to invest. Under the Amanah Saham Wawasan scheme, 10,000 poverty-stricken urban households under the E-Kasih list would receive 10,000 units per household by 2010.

Najib said the toll discount was only an interim solution as the toll rates were being comprehensively reviewed.

On halving the licensing fee for petty traders, he said 69,000 traders in the Federal Territory would benefit from it. It used to cost between RM10 and RM700 a year.

“I urge other states to emulate this move to reduce the burden on petty traders during the economic crisis,” he said.

For Sabah and Sarawak, Najib said the Government would double the 750km of roads built under the Ninth Malaysia Plan to 1,500km under the 10th Plan.

“The piped water supply, which covers 52% of Sabah and 61% of Sarawak currently, will also be increased,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*Najib's 11 announcements on his 100th day * 
Written by Bernama 
Saturday, 11 July 2009 14:40
> http://www.theedgemalaysia.com/political-news/18430-najibs-11-announcements-on-his-100th-day.html

KUALA LUMPUR: Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak, who marked his 100th day in office as the prime minister today, made 11 announcements pertaining to government efforts to provide for a better life for Malaysians.

These announcements were made at the "100 Days of Najib with the People" function at the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre (KLCC) which was telecast live by Radio Television Malaysia (RTM). 

The announcements were:

1. A 20% discount for users of the pre-paid Smart Tag and Touch n Go cards who pay toll 80 times or more in a month.

2. The government offer for sale of 44,000 units of public housing to people renting these premises in the Federal Territory of Kuala Lumpur.

3. A 50% discount on the licence renewal fee for hawkers and petty traders in the Federal Territory of Kuala Lumpur with immediate effect.

4. The government's raising by 3,000 the number of taxi permits, the applications for which will be approved over the next three months. 

5. The introduction of drastic measures to reduce crime and fight corruption. 

6. Facilitating applications for registration of births in Sabah and Sarawak. 

7. Construction of additional roads in Sabah and Sarawak.

8. Upgrading of water and electricity supply in Sabah and Sarawak.

9. Reduction to RM211 the fee for learning to ride Class B2 motorcycles of 250cc and below, beginning Sept 1.

10. Increasing by RM150 million the allocation for Tekun Nasional, with RM15 million to be made available for young entrepreneurs from the Indian community.

11. Introduction of the new Amanah Saham 1Malaysia (1Malaysia Unit Trust) with a size of 10 billion units.


----------



## nazrey

*TM: High-speed broadband project benefiting firms*
Published: 2009/07/09










SOME 200 local vendors have so far won contracts from Telekom Malaysia Bhd (TM)(4862)under its high-speed broadband (HSBB) project.

"The HSBB project is benefiting Malaysian companies and businesses, and this boost comes at a time of difficult economic conditions for local vendors and businesses," said TM group chief executive officer Datuk Zamzamzairani Mohd Isa in a statement issued yesterday.

TM and local companies involved in this project will be able to offer consulting and other related services to telcos in the region, which are thinking of introducing IP (Internet Protocol) technology into their networks.

To boost human capital development for this project, TM launched a three-year vendor development programme to ensure that its external local contractors are capable of undertaking HSBB works. 
TM has also committed over RM600 million for the deployment of fibre-to-the-home passive infrastructure over the next three years. The work involves rolling out fibre access in the areas designated to receive HSBB services.

It is forecast that by 2017, HSBB will boost the national gross domestic product by 0.6 per cent and create 100,000 jobs.


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak's 58 Community Broadband Centres By 2010*
July 04, 2009 20:55 PM 

JULAU, July 4 (Bernama) -- The information communication and culture ministry hopes to set up 58 community broadband centres (CBC) in Sarawak by the end of next year, in a move to bridge the digital divide, especially in rural areas.

Deputy minister Datuk Joseph Salang Gandum said the programme to be carried out by the Malaysian Communications and MultiMedia Commission (MCMC) would cost about RM420 million.

He told reporters this after an inspection tour of the RM800,000 Julau broadband centre here today, which would be operational this month.

Salang was accompanied by Telekom Malaysia Berhad acting chairman Mohamed Sharil Tarmizi and MCMC board member Datuk Idris Abdullah.

He said the money to set up the centres came from the RM2.4 billion Universal Service Provider (USP) Fund contributed by communication providers in the country as their corporate social responsibility.

Salang, who is also Julau member of parliament, said currently, 33 of them were in the process of implementation and should be ready by the end of the year.

Meanwhile, he said, Sabah and Sarawak were enjoying the lion's share of the USP fund where between them, more than RM850 million was spent.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Australia's iSOFT secures 3 hospital renewal jobs in Malaysia*
By Kamarul Yunus
Published: 2009/07/13

ISOFT Group Ltd (iSOFT), Australia's largest publicly-traded health information technology company, has secured contracts worth RM18.5 million to provide software licences and support services to three Malaysian public hospitals.

A spokesperson said iSOFT signed renewal contracts with Systematic Conglomerate, a Kuala Lumpur-based prime contractor for licensing and services at three of nine public hospitals that use iSOFT's hospital information system.

"The signing of the contract renewals was done last month. The renewal was effective January this year for *Serdang Hospital (Selangor)*, and January last year for *Kepala Batas Hospital (Penang)* and *Lahad Datu (Sabah)*," the spokesperson told Business Times.

In a statement, iSOFT said the contract initially is worth RM18.5 million over five years, with potential revenue of up to RM33 million should the hospitals take up an option to extend the services agreement for an additional three years.

"As stated, the contract is for RM18.5 million. There is potential for an additional RM14.3 million if the hospitals take up an option to extend," the spokesperson said.

According to iSOFT, the agreement is to provide software licenses and support services for iSOFT's latest version of its eHIS solution at the three hospitals.

iSOFT Asia managing director Wim Botermans said the continued use of the company's eHIS solution at these hospitals will position the company as the largest supplier of healthcare system in Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

*Comintel awarded project to upgrade ICT infrastructure*
Published: Monday July 13, 2009 MYT 6:59:00 PM

PETALING JAYA: Information technology and telecommunications solutions provider Comintel Corp Bhd has been awarded a project by Technology Park Malaysia Corp Sdn Bhd to upgrade the latter’s information and communication technology infrastructure.

Comintel said the contract was worth RM15.55mil and would contribute positively to the earnings and net assets of the company in the 2010 and 2011 financial years.


----------



## nazrey

*Sungai Labuk bridge cheer for villagers *
14th July, 2009 

SANDAKAN: The transportation woes of 500 villagers will be a thing of the past when a RM19mil bridge over Sungai Labuk in the Sapi water irrigation scheme, Beluran is completed by April 2011.

Assistant Industrial Development Minister Datuk Micheal Asang said the bridge would make it easier for the villagers to do their daily chores and buy essential goods in Beluran

“Construction of the bridge is proof that the state government gives attention to problems faced by people in rural areas,” he told Bernama here yesterday.

Asang who is also Labuk state assemblyman said the bridge would benefit the padi and oil palm industry as it would make the marketing of products a lot easier.

The people of Kampung Tagas-Tagas, Bambangan and Salak had been depending on the ferry service to cross the river since 24 years ago.


----------



## nazrey

*Penang to have water taxis*
Wednesday July 15, 2009
By MANJIT KAUR










GEORGE TOWN: The public can travel faster between various places on Penang island and Seberang Prai with the introduction of water taxis which is expected to take-off by the end of next year.

Penang Port Commission (PPC) chairman Tan Cheng Liang said the project was approved by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak at the Northern Corridor Economic Region (NCER) council meeting recently.

She said the PPC, which mooted the idea, had identified 10 proposed coastal points for the service.

She said the sites on the mainland are Butterworth, Bagan Ajam, Pulau Aman and Nibong Tebal, and Weld Quay, Tanjung Bunga, Teluk Bahang, Tanjung Tokong, Pantai Jerejak and Batu Maung on the island.

Tan said the water taxis will greatly help to reduce travelling time between various places in the state.

“For example, it will take more than two hours for the public to travel from Bagan Ajam in Butterworth to Batu Ferringhi on Penang island as they will have to take a ferry and then a bus.

“But with the water taxis, it will only take them about 30 minutes,” she said at a press conference here yesterday.

Tan said the service would be useful for those staying in Seberang Prai but working in Bayan Lepas factories or Batu Ferringhi hotels.

“It will also ease traffic congestion on the island and be an alternative mode of transport when there are traffic snarls on Penang Bridge.

“The service will provide new job opportunities and spur the tourism industry,” she said.

Tan said the service would be implemented by the Northern Corridor Implementation Agency (NCIA) under the Ninth Malaysia Plan.

“The Federal Government has allocated RM50mil for the state water transportation services,” she said.

She said a consultant would be engaged to carry out a study on the project feasibility, the popularity of the routes and geographical impact.

“The consultant will take about three to four months to conduct the study,” she added.

NCIA senior vice-president Christopher Tan Chie Kiong said the final cost of the project could not be determined prior to the study.

“NCIA is expected to appoint a consultant by next month to commission the study but while waiting for it to be completed, we want to identify opportunities for pilot services with the existing infrastructure,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*Direct trip now from KL to Penang*
Wednesday July 15, 2009
By CHAN LI LEEN










IPOH: Motorists travelling be- tween Kuala Lumpur and Penang on the North-South Expressway need no longer stop at the Ipoh Selatan and Jelapang toll plazas to pay toll or collect tickets.

They can now travel straight to the Juru toll plaza or the various toll plazas in Kuala Lumpur.

Works Minister Datuk Shaziman Abu Mansor, who opened the 14.7km Ipoh Selatan-Jelapang through-traffic stretch yesterday, said that with the shifting of the Ipoh Selatan and Jelapang toll plazas, there would be less congestion.

The two toll plazas have now been moved to separate lanes parallel to the expressway following a RM283mil upgrading exercise.

The Jelapang toll, now sited 800m south of its original location, has been renamed Ipoh Utara toll.

The direct route was part of the three-lane widening project.

”Previously, many accidents occurred when users, especially heavy vehicles, slowed down and stopped to pay at the Jelapang toll plaza,” he told reporters.

Shaziman added that safety would also improve as locals, who previously shared the road to get around different parts of the city, would be using the separate non-toll road parallel to the expressway.

“According to PLUS Expressways Bhd, of the 40,000 motorists using the stretch daily, 26,000 were locals who used it to get to different parts of the city,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*Water taxi service in Johor in the pipeline*
Wednesday July 15, 2009

JOHOR BARU: A local co-operative plans to introduce Johor’s first water taxi service serving Danga Bay and Nusajaya, the state’s new administrative centre.

Korperasi Permodalan Melayu Negeri Johor (KPMNJ) chairman Prof Madya Datuk Mohamad Ali Hasan said the co-operative also hoped to be involved in Iskandar Malaysia’s food and agro-processing and logistics sectors.

“We are aware that the growth in Iskandar will generate new opportunities,” he said, adding that the water taxi service would be a first of its kind in the state.

He said KPMNJ would also expand its taxi service in the state by doubling their present fleet of 100 taxis.

Mohamad Ali said KPMNJ had also applied for exclusive rights to provide taxi service in Nusajaya.

“Besides the logistics sector, we also plan to enter the food and agro-processing sector with the start of a South African Boer goat farming facility in Iskandar,” he said.

He said the goat farm located in Kahang had about 100 goats now, but there were plans to expand the farm.

“Although our farm is outside Iskandar, we anticipate a growing demand in this region once the development kicks off on a large scale,” he said.

Mohamad Ali was speaking to reporters after the KPMNJ 14th annual general meeting held at the Grand Paragon Hotel.

He explained that the co-operative recorded a turnover of almost RM13mil last year.

“Our dividend payout this year is 10%,” he said, adding that they had about 8,446 members statewide.


----------



## nazrey

*Govt reviewing US$7b pipeline project: MB*
By Kamarul Yunus
Published: 2009/07/16

THE US$7 billion (RM25 billion) trans-peninsular pipeline project has not been scrapped but is under review by the federal government, Kedah Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Azizan Abdul Razak said.

"Once the federal government gives the approval, the three menteris besar of the states involved in the project will sit down to find a solution to the problem (to kickstart the project)," he said.

He was speaking to reporters after witnessing the signing of a memorandum of agreement (MOA) between the Kedah state government and Merapoh Resources Corp Sdn Bhd in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Launched two years ago, the project involves laying a 300km pipeline, linking Yan in Kedah and Bachok in Kelantan. It will also go through Perak.

In 2007, Trans-Peninsular Petroleum Sdn Bhd, the project's promoter, sealed a pact to carry out work with Indonesia's PT Tripatra.

Their plan was to build the pipeline in two phases over seven years. The project will also have a refinery in Yan to take delivery of crude oil from tankers bound for East Asia.

However, Azizan said the state government does not know whether Trans-Peninsular is still around to do the project.

"We do not know whether the company has ceased operations or not. I was told that there is a new company emerging, taking over the project but its shareholders are the same from the previous company," he said.

On the MOA signed yesterday, Azizan said the deal is for Merapoh Resources to build a US$10 billion (RM35.7 billion), two-train refinery in Sungai Limau Hydrocarbon Hub (SULIH) in Kedah.

With a capacity of 350,000 barrels per day of oil, he said, the refinery will be the largest in Southeast Asia.

Apart from providing jobs, the project will also generate substantial revenue, both to the state and federal governments.

"We expect to collect some RM200 million a year from this refinery project. The federal government is also expected to collect some RM500 million from sales of the refined products from East Asian countries as well as taxes.

"Some 3,000 jobs are also expected to be created from this refinery project," he said.

Besides SULIH in Sungai Limau, Azizan said the Kedah state government is also committed to develop three other areas namely in Dulang, Kota Perdana and Gurun as petroleum and petrochemical hubs.

There are other local investors such SKS Development and Pristine Oil Sdn Bhd that plan to build refineries in Kedah.


----------



## nazrey

*RM13mil spent on development projects in Maran*
Thursday July 16, 2009

MARAN: The Pahang government has spent some RM13mil on various infrastucture and development projects in the district here.

Among the projects are construction and rebuilding of houses for the poor and needy, Luit assemblyman Datuk Ahmad Munawar Abdul Jalil said.

A total of RM2mil had been allocated to build 202 units of low-cost houses in the district, he added.

“Another 207 units of such houses had been earmarked for refurbishment under the housing assistance programme.

“To-date, 54 of these houses in my constituency have been restored,” he said after presenting aid to the needy in Kampung Batu Sungai Chedung here recently.

Ahmad Munawar said the state government would continue to assist the needy and help them move out of the poverty bracket.

“However, rural folk must also take the initiative to work hard and not depend completely on government aid.

“They can reap good profits if they plant marketable crops on their land,” he added.

Ahmad Munawar said many rural folk had succeeded in becoming entrepreneurs by using abandoned land for agricultural crops and cattle-farming.


----------



## aseania

nice update report, nazrey...i love you!


----------



## nazrey

*Initial works on permanent LCCT to begin soon*
Published: 2009/10/31










Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd (MAHB) (5014), which manages all the airports in Malaysia, said initial works for the permanent low-cost carrier terminal (LCCT) in Sepang will start next month. 

"If everything goes well, site clearing works, like earthworks, will start next month," MAHB chairman Tan Sri Dr Aris Othman told Malaysian journalists who are in Istanbul for the official opening of the new terminal at Istanbul Sabiha Gocken International Airport yesterday.

The company is also in the process of appointing consultants for the LCCT project - which is made up of more than 30 packages.

These packages comprise both air and land segments. The air segment involves the extension of the runway, taxiway and apron parking, while the land segment involves the construction of the terminal, hotel, as well as the shopping area.

Deputy Transport Minister Datuk Abdul Rahim Bakri, who also attended the press conference, said the tender for the construction of the new LCCT will be called as soon as the design is completed.

*The new LCCT is expected to be completed by September 2011. The terminal, estimated to cost RM2 billion, will be built about 2km away from KLIA.*

The terminal will be able to handle up to 30 million passengers a year, compared to the current capacity of about 10 million.

It will also involve the construction of a RM100 million 2km express rail link (ERL) connecting KLIA to the new terminal.

"With more regional low-cost airlines flying to Malaysia, I believe the new terminal will provide a very good aviation infrastructure and will bring in more tourists to Malaysia," he said.


----------



## nazrey

*MRCB ready to start work on Penang Sentral*
Published: 2009/11/05

BUTTERWORTH: Malaysian Resources Corporation Bhd (MRCB), developer of the RM2 billion Penang Sentral Integrated Transport Hub in Butterworth, is awaiting Federal Government allocation to start work on the transport terminal, Executive Director Datuk Ahmad Zaki Zahid said today.

He said MRCB proposed to start construction work next year after land acquisition negotiations are finalised soon.

Construction of the transportation and logistics hub needed funding from the Federal Government as it was a public utility project while MRCB and few other investors would jointly develop the commercial area at the hub, he told reporters after attending the company's corporate social responsibility programme.

Ahmad Zaki said the project was delayed as land acquisition negotiations took time to settle and at the same time financial allocation has not been received.

"We are working on the project now and hope to get it off the ground next year as land acquisition talks are on track," he said.

Ahmad Zaki said his visit to the bus terminal temporary site at Penang Sentral today showed the terminal is being managed well.

"I am satisfied with safety aspects, infrastructure facilities including the trading area for hawkers and petty traders.

"So far, no complaints have been received from the terminal users," he said.

The RM5 million temporary terminal was built adjacent to the proposed site for the Penang Sentral transport and commercial hub to shift express bus and stage bus operations to a proper place to facilitate site preparation and clearance work for the hub.

*It was reported earlier that work to build the Penang Sentral transport hub would begin in the first quarter of this year and would be completed in 2011.*

The commercial arena was slated for completion in 2015.

The integrated complex, to be jointly developed with Pelaburan Hartanah Bumiputra Bhd, will be the focal point for ferry, bus, taxi and train services.

Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*M’sia, China sign five MoUs *
12th November, 2009 

PUTRAJAYA: Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak and Chinese president Hu Jintao yesterday witnessed the signing of five Memoranda of Understanding (MoU) between the two countries.

The signing ceremony of the MOUs was held at the Prime Minister’s office at Perdana Putra building here.

The first MoU was signed between Bank Negara Malaysia and the China Banking Regulatory Commission on banking supervision cooperation.

Malaysia was represented by Bank Negara governor Tan Sri Dr Zeti Akhtar Aziz and China by the chairman of the China Banking Regulatory Commission, Liu Ming Kang.

The second MoU was signed by the Minister of Higher Education, Datuk Seri Mohammed Khaled Nordin and the China’s Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary Liu Jian, for cooperation in the field of higher education.

The third MoU involved the Malaysian government and the Beijing Enterprise Water Group (BEWG) Ltd of China on cooperation in the sewerage services industry.

It was signed by the secretary-general of the Ministry of Energy, Green Technology and Water, Datuk Dr Halim Man and the chairman and executive director of BEWG, Zhang Hong Hai.

Najib and Hu also witnessed the signing of supplementary agreements to the general loan agreement on the utilisation of the preferential buyers’ credit between the secretary-general of the Treasury, Tan Sri Dr Wan Abdul Aziz Wan Abdullah and the chairman and president of the Export Import Bank of China, Li Ruo Gu.

*The final MoU was on the preferential buyers credit loan agreement on the Penang second bridge project.*

It was signed by the chairman of Jambatan Kedua Sdn Bhd (JKSB) Tan Sri Dr Sulaiman Mahbob and Li Ruo Gu.

Earlier, in his opening remarks, Najib said Hu’s two-day visit to Malaysia symbolised the 35 years of bilateral ties between both countries.

He said when both countries established diplomatic ties 35 years ago, neither could have imagined two important things taking place in the future.

“Firstly, we would not have imagined how successful China would be one day,” he said, while crediting President Hu, for this.

Najib also noted that bilateral ties had blossomed ever since and progressed to become very important, strategic and comprehensive.

In a related matter, the prime minister said he wanted Hu’s visit not to be only ceremonial but become very substantial.

“I will seek to propel this bilateral relationship to a higher level,” he added.

Najib also disclosed that he would highlight to Hu, some new areas of collaboration between both countries.


----------



## nazrey

*Seremban-Gemas Electrified Double Track Project*
(94.14 km)



>


Senawang station










Sg Gadut station










Rembau, Tampin, Batang Melaka and Gemas station


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Extension @ Kuala Lumpur
Kelana Jaya line*


























*Ampang line*


----------



## nazrey

*Bakun reservoir - 695 sq km - ready to be filled*
Monday November 16, 2009
By YAP LENG KUEN












> Sarawak Hidro awaits state approval


KUALA LUMPUR: Sarawak Hidro Sdn Bhd, the developer of the RM6bil Bakun hydroelectric project (HEP), is awaiting state approval to start filling up the reservoir next month.

“The minimum requirements for impounding (which refers to the process of closing the diversion tunnels gates to allow water levels to rise) are there,’’ managing director Zulkifle Othman told StarBiz. “We are in the process of obtaining the state’s approval to impound.’’

Documents have been submitted pertaining to, among others, the impoundment manual, reservoir filling certification report and emergency response plan to the Sarawak government.

About eight months are required following the impoundment process to allow the water level to reach the minimum operating level of 195m above sea level.

The overall completion of Bakun HEP is 93% and the main civil works, 95%. Power is to be supplied by eight turbines being built by Alstom and IMPSA.

Work done by Alstom is 92% complete and IMPSA, 86% while work on the switchyard, which is undertaken by Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB), is 49% complete.

Handing over of units by Alstom is scheduled for October and December next year, and February and April in 2011. IMPSA’s four units are scheduled to be handed over in January, April, July and October 2011.

Besides work on the dam, Sarawak Hidro is also doing biomass removal for the state to utilise the land within the reservoir area for future economic development activities. This is undertaken with the consent of the state in nine places covering 400ha.

The Bakun HEP has a catchment area of 14,750 sq km and reservoir area at its maximum supply level of 228m above sea level of 695 sq km.

A transmission line of 275kV is being built by Sarawak Energy Bhd, connecting Bakun Switchyard to Similajau, and is to be completed by July 2010. This will be the grid system for the Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy.

For undersea cable transmission to Peninsular Malaysia, a high voltage direct current (HVDC) transmission line from the Bakun converter is to be connected to the submarine cable which will start from Kampung Pueh across Indonesian waters to Tanjung Leman in Johor onto the HVDC transmission line to the converter substation in Bentong, Pahang.

Dialogues are currently being held with the local people and corporate responsibility programmes are ongoing to supply water to schools and longhouses from Bakun to Belaga.



> *The largest dam in South East Asia *
> The Bakun Hydroelectric Project is located in Sarawak, Malaysia on the Balui River, a tributary or source of the Rajang River and some sixty kilometers west of Belaga. As part of the project, *the tallest concrete-faced rockfill dam in the world would be built.* It is expected to generate 2,400 megawatts (MW) of electricity once completed. Future plans for the dam include connecting it to an envisioned Trans-Borneo Power Grid Interconnection, which would be a grid to supply power to Sarawak, Sabah, Brunei, and Kalimantan (Indonesia). There have been mentions of this grid made within ASEAN meetings but no actions have been taken by any party. The project is expected to be completed by 2010.





> Bakun hydroelectric dam project
> From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak To Get 1,500 Kilometers Of New Rural Roads Next Year*
November 17, 2009 11:49 AM 

SIBU, Nov 17 (Bernama) -- Contractors and suppliers in Sarawak have been told to be well prepared with funding, manpower, machinery and raw materials, as the Public Works Department (PWD) is to construct about 1,500 kilometers of new rural or village roads in the state next year.

Works Minister Datuk Shaziman Abu Mansor gave this advice at a dinner organised by the Construction Industry Development Board Malaysia (CIDB)with local contractors here Monday night.

He said Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak had stated that he wanted balanced development in all states in the country.

"He is also giving special attention to Sabah and Sarawak.Both states have been given a bigger allocation for infrastructure development under the 2010 budget.

Besides roads, there will be more water and power supply and housing projects for the poor.This will certaintly generate a great deal more opportunities and work for contractors as well as suppliers compared to previously," he said.

Shaziman said the contractors should use their respective associations to talk to the PWD on the available opportunities.

He however reminded them against not delivering on time or coming up with shoddy worksmanhip.

"My Ministry will not hesitate to blacklist errant contractors, who despite all the consideration given, still fail to buck up.

"When projects are not delivered on time or when the workmanship is very poor, it is the people who are let down,"he said.

He also disclosed that the government had terminated the services of 35 contractors in 2008 and 80 so far this year.

--BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Kota Kinabalu, Capital city of Sabah
> From Malaysian forum





nazrey said:


> Miri City (Capital of Miri Division), Sarawak
> From wikipedia


*KK-Miri road to be elevated to double carriageway under 10MP *
17th November, 2009 

SIBU: A 325km stretch of the Kota Kinabalu-Miri road passing through Brunei Darussalam will be elevated to a double carriageway and would reduce travelling time between Sabah and Sarawak.

The upgrading will be done in phases at a cost of RM513 million under the 10th Malaysia Plan (2011-2015), Works Minister Datuk Shaziman Abu Mansor said here yesterday.

He said the upgrading would involve the stretches of Kota Kinabalu-Beaufort (95km), Beaufort-Sipitang (60km) and Sipitang-Sindumin (20km) in Sabah and the stretches of Mengkalap-Merapok (60km), Panduran-Tendungan (60km) and Sungai Tujuh-Miri (30km) in Sarawak.

Once upgraded, the road would help generate more economic and agricultural activities in the respective regional development corridors of the two states.

He said the job would also include upgrading three immigration posts and one Customs complex and the Sungai Tujuh Immigration & Quarantine office at the Sarawak-Brunei Darussalam border as well as numerous bridges.

Shaziman spoke to reporters after looking at the work in progress on the construction of the Sibu-Tanjung Manis road at the site office near Bawang Assan.

On the Sibu-Tanjung Manis road, he said it would be operational by June 2010, linking Sibu and other parts of Sarawak to the Tanjung Manis deep sea port and the state’s halal hub, both in Tanjung Manis, about 80km away.

He said the RM600-million federal-funded project also involved the construction of nine bridges, including the country’s longest bridge across a river – the Sungai Lebaan bridge – at 1,240 metres in length.


----------



## nazrey

*Hybrid solar power stations for remote areas *
By Samuel Aubrey Saturday, December 12th, 2009










CONNECTING SARAWAK’S ELECTRICITY: Taib looking at the cables produced 
by Sarawak Cable Berhad at its new factory. Briefing him are SCB chairman 
Dato Sri Mahmud Abu Bekir Taib (second right) and Toh (left).

KUCHING: Sarawak is now looking at solar power stations to solve the problem of supplying electricity to scattered settlements across the state, Chief Minister Pehin Sri Abdul Taib Mahmud said yesterday.

He said these stations could be operated by independent suppliers and linked to the state’s main electricity grid.

“Solar energy today is not very feasible in some places for the simple reason that you have to base on economies of scale to place solar stations in our remote areas.

“But if we can get some of these stations to be linked to the main grid, I think these people will find it worthwhile to have bigger and economic-size solar energy suppliers.

“I’m hoping they can sell the surplus energy into the main grid,” he said at the opening of Sarawak Cable Berhad’s (SCB) RM40 million factory for its subsidiary, Universal Cable (Sarawak) Sdn Bhd at Demak Laut Industrial Estate here.

He mentioned these when commenting on the plans announced by SCB chairman Dato Sri Morshidi Abdul Ghani, who in his speech earlier, said the group would venture into hybrid solar power systems for remote areas in Sarawak next year.

According to Taib, this is a good initiative as it is in line with applying more green energy or alternative energy technology in Sarawak.

“This needs to be looked at today. I think there will be more demand for green energy with the big debate going on today (on environmentally-friendly energy options),” he said.

Deputy Chief Minister Datuk Patinggi Tan Sri Alfred Jabu and Housing and Urban Development Minister Datuk Amar Abang Johari Tun Openg were among those present.

Assistant Minister in the Chief Minister’s Department (Islamic Affairs) Datuk Daud Abdul Rahman, Assistant Minister of Environment Datuk Peter Nansian, Assistant Minister of Industrial Development Larry Sng and Morshidi Abdul Ghani were among the other guests.

Taib and the guests also witnessed the handing over of donations by SCB to five charitable organisations.

The donations comprised RM100,000 to Sarawak Orphans Welfare Board, RM25,000 to Demak Laut Welfare Board, RM25,000 to Kidney Association Sarawak, RM25,000 to Lions Charity Home and RM25,000 to Kuching Autistic Association.

SCB managing director and chief executive officer Aaron Toh said SCB, through its subsidiary, Sarawak Power Solutions Sdn Bhd (SPS), is eyeing to secure solar hybrid power system projects in the state by the end of 2010.

He said its inverted assembly facility for solar hybrid systems would be ready by early next year.

“We have already identified several locations in remote areas, villages, schools, clinics, police stations and army camps which are yet to be covered by the rural electrification scheme or power grid system,” he said.

According to Toh, SPS had vast experience in the implementation of solar hybrid power system projects and other specific renewable energy projects in Malaysia, India, Indonesia, United States and Europe.

“SPS is prepared to assemble, manufacture and provide proprietary power conversion and control systems which can coordinate and optimise photovoltaic arrays, wind turbines, battery banks and diesel generators for cost effective electrification schemes.

“We are confident of emerging as the leading provider of technology, products and systems not only in the country but in the region’s renewable energy business,” he added.


----------



## Obelixx

Is the project to build an HVDC powerline from Bakun to the peninsula of Malaysia cancelled? Has construction work on this line ever started?


----------



## nazrey

*Plan to supply electricity from Bakun still on: TNB chairman *
Wednesday, December 16th, 2009
http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=64469

KUALA LUMPUR: Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) said the plan to supply electric power from the 2,400 megawatt (MW) Bakun Hydroelectric Dam to Peninsular Malaysia by 2015, is still on.“As far as we understand TNB will still be able to access power produced by the hydro electric plant in Sarawak to be transmitted to Peninsular Malaysia,” its chairman Tan Sri Datuk Amar Leo Moggie told reporters after the annual meeting with stakeholders here.

Moggie was asked to comment on the new federal government’s decision to allow Sarawak to use all the power from the Bakun Hydroelectric Dam for the needs of local industries.

Chief Minister Pehin Sri Abdul Taib Mahmud was reported to have said last week that the federal government had agreed to the state government’s request for the Bakun electric power at the initial stage of operation to be used for state industries, especially those in the Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (SCORE).

“Obviously some of the power will be utilised by Sarawak heavy industries but Sarawak has a potential of producing substantial capacity,” Moggie said.

What has been identified for transmission to Peninsular Malaysia, will still be within the total available capacity that can be generated in Sarawak.

He noted that all Sarawak hydro-power plants could produce more than 20,000MW hydro capacity.

TNB plans on bringing in only 1,600MW and 800MW respectively by 2015 and 2017, he said.

It was reported that Sarawak is embarking on the 900MW Murum dam project as well as the 160MW Limbang, 1,000MW Baram, 900MW Balleh and several other smaller dam projects in Miri and Limbang Divisions in the northern region.

Sarawak is now producing 108MW from the Batang Ai hydro dam in Sri Aman Division. By 2015, the total hydro capacity is expected to be 5,000MW and by 2020 it will be at 9,000MW.

“That is not taking into account the coal-fired power plants that are already in construction,” he added.

“We are preparing to continue making plans to transmit the power to semenanjung with the first cable being operational to deliver electricity by 2015 and the second cable by 2017.

“From this point of view, this planning is still onstream. For us, it is important to have access to hydropower capacity from Sarawak.

“If we do not have access to that, then Semenanjung will have to utilise other fuel source and likely it will mean generating more power using coal.”

The cost then, he said, is likely to be high as coal is subject to international market pricing.

“The availability of obtaining coal at the right time can also become increasingly challenging as the demand from other countries have also increased,” he said.

Moggie said TNB and Sarawak Energy Bhd last year signed a head of agreement to develop electricity generation capacities over a period of time.

Under the agreement, Sarawak Energy will sell 3,000MW to TNB from 2017 to 2020, and this will be increased by another 5,000MW from 2021 to 2030. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Conference On Rural Infrastructure In Sabah And Sarawak Next Year*
December 18, 2009 18:58 PM
http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newsgeneral.php?id=463241

PETALING JAYA, Dec 18 (Bernama) - A conference to discuss on upgrading rural infrastructure in Sabah and Sarawak under the National Key Result Area (NKRA) of the Ministry of Rural and Regional Development would be held in February next year, an official said on Friday.

Urban and Rural Planning Officer of the Sarawak Land and Survey Department Hashimi Alwi said the conference would focus on how to achieve adequate supplies for rural development in Sabah and Sarawak as targeted in the NKRA.

"Next year, conference will be held on this to ensure there is a sufficient supply of contractors, consultants, materials and machines towards implementing projects suggested by the NKRA's Rural Basic Infrastructure (RBI) Laboratory," he said in his presentation at the Government Transformation Programme (GTP) Open Day here.

Hashimi, who is also a team member in the RBI Lab, also said that the projects on improving rural basic infrastructure, which had been decided by the government to be implemented next year, would be announced through the Ministry of Rural and Regional Development's website on December 28. 

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Government Projects Will Reduce Development Gap*
December 22, 2009 17:32 PM 

KUCHING, Dec 22 (Bernama) -- The implementation of various projects that have been planned by the federal and the state government will reduce the development gap between the rural and urban areas.

Deputy Chief Minister Tan Sri Alfred Jabu said this at the launching of The Desa Cemerlang Award Ceremony at a leading hotel, here last night.

He said with the Desa Cemerlang competition, the development of rural areas especially in the villages and longhouses could be speeded up through the cooperation of the people with the Gerakan Daya Wawasan.

"Our Prime Minister (Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak) has targeted that in 10 years' time, the development of rural areas can balance the development in urban areas," said Jabu.

He also suggested that the Desa Cemerlang competition be held annually instead of once in two years to spearhead the development efforts in the year 2020.

He said to further spur the development rate, the State Government had invested substantially in the academic sector with the establishment of higher institutions of learning in the state.

"With proper educational facilities, the young people will have the chance to improve their way of life," he said.

At the ceremony, Kampung Uma Belor from Kapit emerged as the winner of the 2009 Desa Cemerlang competition to grab the RM10,000 cash prize, trophy and certificate.

First runner up was Kampung Stass Bau while second runner up was Kampung Selanyau Bekenu Miri which received RM8,000 and RM6,000 respectively.

A total of 61 villages and longhouses participated in this competition.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

* 5-Year Plan To Create Liveable City In Sarawak Major Towns*
January 10, 2010 16:32 PM 



>


KUCHING, Jan 10 (Bernama) -- The Housing and Urban Development Ministry has come up with a five-year urban development plan in the effort to create a liveable city environment in major towns and cities in the state, its minister Datuk Amar Abang Johari Tun Openg said.

He said among programmes under the plan was an activity called "renewal of city" which would be held in *Kuching, Sibu, Bintulu and Miri *aimed at creating a resident and visitor-friendly atmosphere.

"The plan will run from 2010 to 2015 and will include upgrading of traffic and public transportation system apart from providing more parks and recreational facilities," he said at a media appreciation dinner organised by the Housing Development Corporation here Saturday night.

Abang Johari said the ministry would take a cue from Singapore's Urban Redevelopment Authority in managing its city renewal initiative.

"We will not follow 100 per cent but to translate certain of ideas into action," he said.

Abang Johari said the ministry would also develop a water taxi facility at the Sungai Sarawak as a tourism product and as a means to tackle traffic congestion around Kuching.

"Now, we have landmark buildings such as the Borneo Convention Centre Kuching and the under-construction new Satok Market near the historical Satok Bridge. These will be tourist attractions in the future," he said.

Those who lived across the Sungai Sarawak could use water taxis to the city to save costs and time, he said.

On effort to upgrade traffic and public transportation, Abang Johari said the ministry would come up with a more holistic system using the latest technology to address the worsening situation.

"It is not the conventional way. I will only announce it when the time comes," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*S’wak to gain from infrastructure devt*
January 15, 2010, Friday










*BOOST FOR SARAWAK:* Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak (centre) 
witnesses a ceremony along with Liu Zhenya (third left), president of State 
Grid Corporation of China, as Shahrol Halmi (second right), CEO of 1Malaysia 
Development Bhd (1MDB), exchanges agreement documents with Du 
Zhingang, chief economist of State Grid Coorporation of China, in Kuala 
Lumpur on Jan 11. Also seen is Sarawak Chief Minister Pehin Sri Abdul Taib 
Mahmud (right). Malaysia inked a US$11 billion deal with a Chinese state-
linked firm to develop projects in Sarawak. — AFP file photo

KUCHING: The local construction sector will witness tough competition as more contracts will be awarded on an open tender basis this year as greater emphasis will be placed on infrastructure development in East Malaysia, particularly Sarawak.

OSK Research Sdn Bhd (OSK Research) in its research report highlighted that four sector themes are likely to emerge as mainly less than RM500 million worth projects and midsized projects of between RM500 million to RM999 million are expected to be awarded this year.

Tracking the construction jobs announced on Bursa Malaysia Bhd, the RM10.5 billion in domestic contracts announced in 2009 stood at an average value per job of RM191 million, it pointed out.

Further, likely on the line, the pump priming will remain centred on smaller sized jobs as more projects can be implemented, thus benefiting a larger pool of contractors and their approvals would be faster rather than larger sized jobs. The research firm believed the key beneficiaries would be smaller sized contractors.

While the market has high expectations concerning the award of mega projects, only a few of them will be materialise this year. Award momentum for the Low Cost Carrier Terminal (LCCT) appeared to be picking up, with Gadang Holdings yesterday securing the earthworks package 2 (EW2) which worth RM291 million, it revealed.

To recap, earthworks package 1 (EW1) worth RM363 million was awarded late last year to WCT Bhd (WCT). It was highlighted that the front runners for the LCCT runway (RM400- 500 million) were Gamuda Bhd (Gamuda) and WCT given their track records with Doha Airport.

On the other hand, East Malaysia has the highest number of poor households.

The research house felt that the current administration of the government needed to ensure greater development within East Malaysia as these states played an important role during the Barisan Nasional 2008 general election win.

Moving ahead, Budget 2010 saw a RM2.3 billion allocation for infrastructure upgrades in rural areas, most of which are centred on East Malaysia.

The best way to play this theme was via Sarawakbased contractors as the state was expected to hold its elections by end-2010/ early-2011, which in itself provided strong “political incentive” to ensure that projects rolled out before the polls, said the research firm.

Recently, China-owned State Grid Corp of China signed an agreement with 1Malaysia Development Bhd to invest in projects within SCORE, which could create as much as US$11 billion in economic value. The key beneficiaries are Cahya Mata Sarawak, Hock Seng Lee and Naim Holdings.

Despite all the factors, OSK Research remained positive on the rating of the construction sector as there would be more positive news flow in the coming months. Its top picks were Mudajaya with the target price (TP) of RM6.15 accompanied by WCT with TP of RM3.30 and Naim Holdings at TP: RM3.93.


----------



## nazrey

*Sabah on track with 9MP spending*
8th January, 2010 










Musa (centre) addressing the media with Sukarti (second left) 
and Matusin (second right) 

KOTA KINABALU: Sabah spent RM12.43 billion or 62.8 per cent of the allocation under the Ninth Malaysia Plan (9MP) as of 31 December 2009 and is confident it can use up 80 per cent of the total by the end of 2010.

The total allocated for the state is RM19.778 billion.

Chief Minister Datuk Seri Musa Haji Aman said the percentage of expenditure for 2009 is expected to increase even after the deadline for payment ends today as there are many other claims that have not been settled.

Speaking to the media after chairing the Sabah State Action Council meeting at Wisma Innoprise here yesterday, Musa said of the 3,599 development projects, at least 1,430 projects worth RM3.67 billion have been completed.

Another 1,946 projects costing some RM14.86 billion are in the implementation stage and while some are progressing according to schedule, quite a number are expected to be ahead of schedule.

He therefore urged all departments and agencies to double their efforts so that the remaining 37.2 per cent or RM7.36 billion of the 9MP allocation can be spent fully this year.

Musa who is also the Finance Minister was pleased to hear from the Sabah Development Office that the progress of projects under 9MP is running smoothly.

He reminded presidents of municipal councils and district officers to continue monitoring projects under the 9MP. Meanwhile, on another issue, Musa said there was no need for the state government to prepare a White Paper on Saham Amanah Sabah (SAS) as challenged by SAPP.

The Chief Minister said it was more important to work on increasing the share value of SAS.

Also present at the meeting were State Secretary, Datuk Sukarti Wakiman, Sabah Federal Secretary, Datuk Mohammad Hatta Ab Aziz, SDO director, Haji Matusin Sunsang and heads of departments.


----------



## nazrey

*Terengganu to set up medical college with Dublin institution*
Saturday December 19, 2009

KUALA TERENGGANU: Terengganu will open its first medical college next year.

Mentri Besar Datuk Ahmad Said said this upon his return from a pilgrimage to Mecca at Sultan Mahmud Airport here on Tuesday.

Ahmad said the state would sign an agreement with Royal College of Surgeons in Ireland (RSCI) to set up the institution here.

RCSI is a Dublin-based medical institution and one of five prestigious universities in Ireland.

It dates back to 1784 and presently incorporates schools in medicine, physiotherapy, pharmacy and nursing while providing medical education at undergraduate and postgraduate levels.

Ahmad Said, however, declined to divulge details such as cost and site for the new college.

It is poised to provide quality medical courses for Malaysians who can pursue their ambition without going abroad.

“Details about the college will be unveiled at the State Legislative Assembly on Dec 21. You have to wait for the information,” said the Mentri Besar. — By R.S.N. MURALI


----------



## nazrey

*Two premier universities to set up campuses in Besut by June*
Friday January 1, 2010

KUALA TERENGGANU: Besut will be turned into an Education City in 2010 under a state government initiative to make the district a global hub for higher learning.

The placid district located along the Terengganu/Kelantan border will see the establishment of two premier universities there, scheduled by the middle of this year while another English language college is poised to also make its debut sometime in 2010.

Mentri Besar Datuk Ahmad Said revealed that the *Dublin-based Royal College of Surgeons in Ireland (RCSI)* and *University of Waikato, New Zealand* were the two education institutions that would be setting up campuses here.

“We have earmarked Besut Knowledge Park to house these universities and plan to attract students from China to pursue English at the soon-to-open Language College,” he said after chairing the weekly state Exco meeting here.

RCSI has a history that dates back to 1784 and presently incorporates schools of medicine, physiotherapy, pharmacy and nursing, providing both undergraduate and postgraduate levels of medical education.

University of Waikato, established in 1964, is expected to take in 1,000 students at its Besut campus, offering nursing-related courses.

The state government will ink a memorandum of understanding with Waikato in January.

As for RCSI, Ahmad said he would be meeting the university’s officials this month to discuss the finer details on the setting up of the campus.

“The opening of Royal College of Surgeons here will eliminate the need for us to send our students to Indonesia to pursue medicine,” he said.

He said the Malaysian campus would also be accepting foreign students, adding that the cost of pursuing medicine in Dublin could come up to 420,000.

Ahmad said 40ha at the Knowledge Park had been designated for these universities and the language college.

“The park will boost educational facilities, research complex and hostels in the state.

“Our aim is to make Terengganu the centre of educational excellence in this region,” he added.

At a separate event, the Mentri Besar announced the state government’s allocation of RM250mil for education this year, up from RM200mil in 2009.

He said the government was concerned about educational development and the performance of students in the state.

“It’s good that the people of Terengganu are increasingly aware of the importance of getting a good education. This is proven by the excellent performance by our students in the UPSR, PMR, SPM and STPM examinations.”

Ahmad said this after presenting awards from the Terengganu Foundation to 6,740 students.Marhaina Ismail, 19, from Marang and a chemical engineering student at Universiti Teknologi Petronas, Tronoh, Perak, received the gold medal for academic excellence.

Terengganu Foundation director Md Kamarul Al-Amin Ismail said the foundation had set aside RM20mil for various educational aid to benefit 26,000 students, compared with RM18.9mil last year.


----------



## nazrey

> Sabah


*Ongoing Project*
*Kota Kinabalu International Airport*
From http://mkiandeearchitect.com/transport.html#






























> Phase I (COMPLETED)


*UPDATE:*
Phase II


benz said:


> *KKIA Terminal 1*


----------



## nazrey

> Johor


*Ongoing Project*
*Senai Airport's Aero Mall *
The aero mall is the first stand-alone external airport mall in Malaysia. The mall is a natural extension of Senai International Airport's current services to better serve valued customers and business partners. With more than 45 major multinational manufacturers and almost 40,000 people working and living within a 2km radius of the airport, the aero mall is set to serve as a focal point for the rapidly expanding Senai commercial, industrial and residential hub. It is due to be completed in 2010.

















*UPDATE:*

















The RM93mil Aero Mall at Senai International Airport is 
expected to be completed by the first quarter of 2010.


----------



## nazrey

> Johor


*Ongoing Project*
*Sungai Johor Bridge*
Source: http://www.sde.com.my/










The Johor River Bridge or Jambatan Sungai Johor is a major bridge across Johor River on Senai-Desaru Expressway. The 1.7 kilometre cable stayed bridge connects Kong Kong in the west to Teluk Sengat in the east. When completed, it will become a major landmark of Johor and become the longest river bridge in Malaysia after Raja Pemaisuri Bainun Bridge (Sungai Dinding Bridge) in Perak.

Structural Type: Cable-stayed bridge
Contractor: Ranhill Engineers and Constructors Sdn Bhd
Main span: 500 m
Total length: 1,708 m
Height: 150 m



















From flickr


----------



## nazrey

> Penang


*Ongoing Project*
*Penang Second Crossing Bridge*
Source: http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/Penang_Second_Bridge










*Overall length* - 24 km (15 miles)
*Length over water* - 17 km (10 miles)
*Main span : Length* - 250 m (-- feet)
*Height clearance (above water)* – 30 m (-- feet)
*Number of vehicle lanes* – 2 + 1 for motorcycles (each direction)
*Average time taken to drive from Batu Kawan to Batu Maung* – 20 mins
*Proposed speed limit on bridge* – 80 km/h (-- mph)
*Percentage of local contents to be used* - 60%[/SIZE]



















Photo by kubundu










From flickr












>


----------



## nazrey

> Johor


*Ongoing Project*
*Coastal highway linking Nusajaya with Johor Baru*
30.6-km










All that remains is for the road networks and connections to be improved. A new 30.6-km coastal highway linking Nusajaya with Johor Baru will cost RM$1.1 billion. The six-lane highway, to be ready in three years, would have seven bridges and three multi-tiered junctions. A coastal highway, to be privatised, is expected to ease traffic flow between the city centre and the JSNAC in Nusajaya with junctions located at Jalan Abu Bakar, next to the Sultanah Aminah Hospital and at Danga Bay.
by JB Citizens (+_+)


----------



## nazrey

> Terengganu


*Ongoing Project*
*E8 EAST COAST EXPRESSWAY (Phase 2) *
Length = 190 km / 118 miles
From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

> Sarawak


*Ongoing Project*
*Sibu - Tanjung Manis Bridge*


----------



## nazrey

> Perak, Kedah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penang, Perlis


*Ongoing Project*
*Electrified Double Track between Ipoh to Padang Besar*
(329 km)
KTMB (Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad) PROJECT





















> FACT FIND
> The Berapit tunnel (Perak) will be the longest railway twin single-track tunnels in South East Asia with a distance of 3.3km in length.





> FACT FIND
> Larut Tunnel, 0.33km (Perak)


----------



## nazrey

> Kuala Lumpur


*Ongoing Project*
*Electrified Double Track between Sentul to Batu Caves*
(7.2 km)
A 7.2 km, four-station extension from the Sentul station to Batu Caves has been approved. The project - which will cost RM515 million - will include electrification, double-tracking and refitting the existing old track, signalling, communications, as well as construction of new stations at Sentul, Batu Cantonment, Batu Village, Taman Wahyu and Batu Caves. Site possession was given to contractor YTL Corporation Berhad on November 17, 2006, and the project is to be completed by April 2010. The Sentul station is part of the Sentul Raya masterplan development under YTL.



> Sentul Integrated Station





TWK90 said:


> Batu Caves station (1/1/2010)





triple-j said:


> Taman Wahyu station


----------



## nazrey

> Kuala Lumpur


*Ongoing Project*
* Integrated transport terminal (ITT)*
@ Bandar Tasik Selatan










- Automatic Number Plate Detection CCTV
- Interactive Public Information Display System 
- Dedicated bay for arrival and departure bus for proper bus management 
- OKU friendly - special tactile, toilet, lift
- Air-conditioned waiting hall, retail
- *Integrated with LRT Ampang Line, ERL, KTM*

UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


> Integrated Transport Terminal @ Bandar Tasik


----------



## nazrey

> Perak, Selangor, Kuala Lumpur


*Railway New Arrivals*
*Keretapi Tanah Melayu (KTM)*
NEW KTM Intercity 
ETS (Electric Train Set): New rapid intercity trains 
Capable of speeds up to 140kmh.


----------



## nazrey

> Sabah


*Railway New Arrivals*
*New Diesel Multiple Unit (DMU) for Sabah State Railway* 



Thomas.A said:


> *Some update here...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seen at Tanjung Aru Station, transported from Sabah Port by Megalift.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Soon Operate for Sabah State Railway Department.*


----------



## nazrey

*Railway New Arrivals*
KUALA LUMPUR












> *Rangkaian Pengangkutan Integrasi Deras (Rapid KL)*
> Kelana Jaya Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New four-car trains officially begin service, while the remaining 32 four-car trains will be gradually introduced into service through April 2011. while the remaining 32 four-car trains will be gradually introduced into service through April 2011.


----------



## nazrey

> Selangor + Kuala Lumpur


*Ongoing Project*
*Rapid KL LRT - Line Extension*










Syarikat Prasarana Negara began displaying the alignment of the proposed extensions (Kelana Jaya and Sri Petaling Line) to the public over a 3-month period for feedback. The Kelana Jaya extension will see 13 new stations over a length of 17 km from Kelana Jaya to Putra Heights.



> Ampang Line (Sentul Timur-Sri Petaling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelana Jaya Line



















Ampang Line extension










Kelana Jaya Line extension










Source: http://www.lrtextension.com/


----------



## nazrey

> Negeri Sembilan, Johor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malacca


*Ongoing Project*
*Electrified Double Track between Seremban to Gemas*
(94.14 km)










Source: http://info.sgedt.com.my/page.php?2


----------



## nazrey

> Sarawak


*Ongoing Project*
*Kuching Sentral*
Kuching, Sarawak









The fully integrated three-storey regional bus terminal. The RM55 million project, located on a seven-acre site. 
Photos from Malaysian forum


>





Yohanes said:


> Kuching Sentral


It will be only two minutes from the Kuching International Airport (KIA) and 10 minutes from Kuching City centre.












>


----------



## Deus Ex

I cannot find the words to describe this success.......


----------



## nazrey

Just go together with us...:wave:


----------



## nazrey

> Sarawak


*Ongoing Project*
*Bakun Hydroelectric Dam*










A transmission line of 275kV connecting Bakun Switchyard to Similajau, and is to be completed by July 2010. This will be the grid system for the Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (SCORE).



tunomura said:


> *Bakun Dam Trivia*
> 1) Bakun Dam will be the tallest concrete faced rockfill dam (CFRD) in the world.
> 2) Bakun Lake will be the biggest lake in Malaysia by storage volume.
> 3) Bakun Lake will be the largest lake in Malaysia by surface area, even though it is not apparent on the map, due to the sliver shape of the various lake tributaries, as a result of location in the highland valleys.
> 4) Bakun Power Station will be the largest hydroelectric dam in Malaysia, surpassing the currently largest Pergau Dam's power station in Malaysia.
> 5) Bakun submarine power cable will be the longest in the world, surpassing the current Norway to Netherland submarine cable.


Photos from flickr


----------



## nazrey

*RM2.1 Billion For Rural Basic Infrastructures In Sabah And Sarawak*
January 22, 2010 18:01 PM 

KOTA KINABALU, Jan 22 (Bernama) -- The Rural and Regional Development Ministry will spend about RM2.1 billion to provide rural basic infrastructures in Sabah and Sarawak under the National Key Result Areas (NKRA) this year.

Its Minister, Datuk Seri Mohd Shafie Apdal, said the allocation also involved the completion of last year's projects to build new roads and provide water and electricity supply.

Of the total, he said, about RM928 million would be allocated to Sabah and RM1.2 billion for rural areas in Sarawak.

"This is part of the government's efforts to intensify rural development in Sabah and Sarawak within the next three years in line with the Prime Minister's aspiration to see that the two states are moving forward."

He said this after meeting Sabah and Sarawak manufacturers and suppliers involved in the NKRA's infrastructural projects for rural areas in Sabah and Sarawak here Friday.

Mohd Shafie said for NKRA's rural road projects, Sabah was allocated RM134.9 million to complete 40 of last year's projects and another RM56.8 million to implement 36 new projects, while Sarawak was allocated RM146 million to complete 14 of the existing projects and RM352.3 million to implement 62 new ones.

For NKRA's rural electricity supply projects, Sabah would get RM332 million to complete 353 existing projects and RM81 million to implement nine new ones, while Sarawak would get RM236 million to complete 281 of last year's projects and RM56 million to implement 10 new projects, he said.

The minister said Sabah and Sarawak would also receive of RM183 million and RM211 million respectively, to implement rural water supply projects.

"Under the Housing Aid Programme, RM114 million was allocated to Sabah this year to build 2,853 new houses and RM25 million to repair 2,135 existing houses.

"As for Sarawak, we have set aside an allocation of RM133 million to build 3,328 new houses this year and RM29 million to repair 2,491 existing ones.

"Our target is to build 50,500 houses nationwide over the next three years under the programme," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Nuclear energy inevitable, Chin tells OBG *
Written by The Edge Financial Daily Tuesday, 26 January 2010 23:39 
THEEDGEDAILY

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia's implementation of nuclear energy is inevitable and the challenge is to "clinch a good deal on new sources of energy at the opportune time," Minister of Energy, Green TECHNOLOGY and Water Datuk Peter Chin told Oxford Business Group (OBG) recently.

In an interview with OBG, the global publishing, research and consultancy firm, he said this would help ensure that Malaysia's export sector was able to compete with neighbouring countries rather than finding itself hindered by high electricity tariffs.

"Nuclear power is expensive, but it is the only fuel option that is not finite, so it is inevitable that Malaysia will have to use it with a combination of other sources.

"The question is, when are we going to use it? The answer is very simple: when we feel the other sources of energy are depleting to a point where the cost of generating energy becomes too high compared to other fuels. Then we will deploy nuclear energy, which will dampen the total cost of energy overall," he said.

In a statement, OBG said the interview with Chin would be featured in The Report: Malaysia 2010, its forthcoming guide on the country's business activity.

OBG said the report would serve to reinforce OBG's place as the world market leader in providing accurate, insightful economic information on developing and emerging economies across the continents.

It added that the report would be a vital guide to the many facets of the country, including its macroeconomics, infrastructure, political landscape, banking and sectoral developments.

Chin also told OBG that green technology was the way forward for Malaysia, since it would provide the economy with a potential area of growth while also allowing it to project itself as a forward-looking country, rather than one based on old, wasteful technologies.

"Malaysia's competitiveness in the world can be enhanced through the efficient use of electricity and through the deployment of green technology. Malaysia must create an economy that is vibrant and can attract foreign investors.

"We don't want our goods to be labelled as not being environmentally friendly or not sustainable. We need to be comparable to international countries that are successful in global trade."

Chin acknowledged that there were restrictions on some sources of green energy, such as solar power which was still expensive and biomass which required further technological advancement.

But he said others, especially hydro, had potential. Chin said although it was unrealistic to expect hydro to make up the bulk of Malaysia's renewable energy mix, it could certainly be a significant component, especially in the Bakun Dam project.

"The Bakun Dam coming onstream will be very important in increasing the contribution of hydro power to our energy mix," he said, adding the CONSTRUCTION of the undersea cable connecting Sarawak and Peninsular Malaysia would be the subject of a call for international tender which was earmarked for the end of the year.

The Report: Malaysia 2010 will be available in print form and online and will include interviews with leading political, economic and business figures in addition to an analysis of sectors ranging from banking, capital markets, energy, infrastructure and industry to insurance. 
__________________


----------



## nazrey

*Mustapa: Malaysia keen to develop 'solar valleys'*
By Rupa Damodaran Published: 2010/01/27
BUSSINESSTIMES










MALAYSIA is keen to develop "solar valleys" to enable small- and medium-sized businesses and other vendors to support the solar energy industry, said International Trade and Industry Minister Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed.

The country has so far attracted RM10 billion in investments in the the fast growing photovoltaic (PV) or solar energy industry, from big players the likes of First Solar and Sunpower from the US and Q-Cells from Germany.

"They (investments) are in line with the government's policies to encourage green technology and the use of more renewable energy," he told a media briefing after a visit to Q-Cells Malaysia Sdn Bhd's fabrication plant in Cyberjaya, Selangor yesterday.

"With the valleys, there will be spin-offs for supporting industries and create clusters. The companies can also source some of the raw materials locally such as silica and glass."

Mustapa said he was impressed with the progress of Q-Cells, one of the world's biggest makers of solar cells, since it invested in Selangor Science Park 2 two years ago.

Considered as the first tenant in the "green field" of the industrial park, the German company produced its first solar cell within 10 months of investments.

So far it has invested RM1.5 billion in the plant and has expressed plans to invest more than RM5 billion in Malaysia to cope with the increasing demand in the next few years.

It is currently having discussions with the Malaysian Industrial Development Authority (MIDA).

Q-Cells was the result of approval process by the high impact committee under the Cabinet where "customised incentives" are extended to significant investments, said Mustapa.

The output from its first two production lines total 165,000 cells daily and it caters to the export market with a sizeable number to Germany.

There are 560 employees and there are plans to ramp up production by the end of the year, providing jobs to 1,000 people.

First Solar, which is located in Kulim, has invested RM2.5 billion, with another RM1.1 billion expansion plan that will provide employment opportunities for 2,400 people.

Sunpower in Malacca, which is is still under construction, has invested RM2.2 billion.

Q-Cells Malaysia chief executive officer Bernhard Rack said a solar hub or valley will augur well for Malaysia and the solar energy market.

A good example for Malaysia to look at is the growth of Germany's solar industry, which has created more than the 800,000 jobs offered by the automotive industry.

There are about 1.2 million jobs in the renewable energy industry in Germany and the number is expected to double in the next 10 years.


----------



## nazrey

*Salang: Sarawak Rural Areas Will Not Be Left Out Of ICT Development*
January 28, 2010 16:37 PM 
BERNAMA

JULAU (Sarawak), Jan 28 (Bernama) -- Rural areas in the state will not be left out of the country's information, communication and telecommunication (ICT) development programmes, Deputy Information Communication and Culture Minister Datuk Joseph Salang Gandum said.

He said several approaches had been taken to ensure this, including bringing the universal service provider programme to such areas to widen the usage of communication services and applications.

"We also have programmes like the SchoolNet, community broadband centres and others to increase information technology and computer literacy," he said.

Salang was speaking when closing an ICT literacy camp for 30 participants of the Julau broadband community centre here in conjunction with the launching of the state's MyIX and state-level Sarawak broadband centre by Information Communication and Culture Minister Datuk Seri Dr Rais Yatim in Lundu, near Kuching Thursday.

He said through these programmes, younger generation and students in rural areas, who still lagged far behind those in urban centres in ICT access, would be able to catch up.

"We are very grateful to Telekom Malaysia Berhad and the Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission for their efforts in coming up with the necessary infrastructure," he said.

On the community broadband centres, Salang said they could contribute towards narrowing the digital gaps in rural areas.

They would provide collective Internet accessibility and expose the rural folks to ICT, who could use the technology for their socioeconomic betterment.

"I would thus urge them to learn how to use computers and the Internet for their own benefit," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Kuching Needs RM150-RM200 Million To Upgrade Public Transport System*
January 27, 2010 17:44 PM 
BERNAMA

KUCHING, Jan 27 (Bernama) -- Sarawak will seek an allocation of RM150-RM200 million from the federal government to upgrade the city's poor public transport system.

Housing and Urban Development Minister Datuk Amar Abang Johari Tun Openg said Sarawak hoped to receive the allocation soon so that the public transport system could be upgraded in five years.

He said this was necessary as the city's roads were choked with 220,000 cars and private vans and 195,000 motorcycles registered with the Road Transport Department.

"With a forecasted population of 700,000 by 2020, Kuching will be seeing on the road. The poor public transport system has to be revamped so that people will use buses," he said after a meeting with public transport operators here Wednesday.

Johari said the allocation would be used to make the public transport system more effective, people and environment friendly and with reasonable ticket price.

--BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Highlights of GTP initiatives to improve rural infrastructure*
2010/01/28

KUALA LUMPUR: The following are the highlights of the Government's Transformation Programme to improve basic rural infrastructures this year. 
* To build 210km of new paved roads in Peninsular, 192km in Sabah and 145km in Sarawak; 

* To provide new or restored houses for 5,819 poor and hardcore poor in Peninsular, 4,988 in Sabah and 5,819 in Sarawak; 

* To increase the percentage of houses with access to electricity from 99 per cent to 99.6 per cent in Peninsular, from 67 per cent to 72.6 per cent in Sarawak and from 77 per cent to 80.8 per cent in Sabah; and, 

* To increase the number of houses with access to clean or treated water from 89 per cent to 91.8 per cent in Peninsular, from 57 per cent to 62.1 per cent in Sarawak and from 57 per cent to 58.7 per cent in Sabah. 

In this programme, the rural and regional development ministry has been entrusted with developing basic rural infrastructure, centred on improving the quality and pace of the provision of roads, water, electricity and housing. 

Over the next three years, the ministry targets to build 11 times as many kilometres of roads, 2.5 times as many houses, provide five times as many houses with electricity, and connect seven times as many houses to clean water, as compared to what was achieved in 2006-2008. 

Hence, the ministry has formulated detailed initiatives to achieve the targets including: 

* Using innovative, quick and at minimal cost, ways of delivery like building standard-design houses, using distributed power generation technologies and alternative solutions; 

* Revamping existing administrative processes to reduce time, required like in the roads open tender process, without sacrificing good governance; 

* Facilitating and working closely with suppliers to ensure the supply and availability of sufficient machinery, materials and manpower, when required; and, 

* Ensuring the ministry has effective programme management by closely monitoring projects to ascertain they adhere to the budget and are delivered on time. 

Under the programme, 1,900km of new and upgraded roads will be built in Sabah and Sarawak, 70 per cent of which will be paved and the rest with gravel. 

As a result, an estimated 800,000 people will be connected to the road network. 

Under the programme, every road to be built and upgraded across the country has been identified in detail, including its point of origin and destination, total length, width, material to be used, implementing agencies and the people to be connected. 



On housing, 50,000 houses will be built for the rural poor and hardcore poor, two-thirds of them in Sabah and Sarawak. 

The houses built or restored in the programme will be of standard design, component materials and labour costs to ensure the expected cost of delivery can be planned and managed. 

The ministry's rural electricity supply programme, on the other hand, will connect 140,000 additional homes, 95 per cent of which will be in Sabah and Sarawak. 

Some rural areas, however, are isolated from electricity generation and transmission infrastructures. 

In such cases, the ministry has decided to use power generation technologies such as solar hybrid power generation or micro-hydro electricity. 

This will increase the percentage of households with access to electricity in Peninsular, Sabah and Sarawak to 99.6 per cent, 81 per cent and 73 per cent, respectively, by the end of the year. 

Currently, the percentage in Peninsular, Sabah and Sarawak is 99 per cent, 77 per cent and 67 per cent, respectively. 

Meanwhile, over 360,000 additional households are expected to be supplied with clean or treated water under the programme. 

For this, 36 water treatment plants will be built to serve rural areas. 

For areas which are some distance away from existing water treatment plants and water mains, the ministry has decided to use alternative solutions such as tube wells, gravity wells or rain water recovery. - BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

> Sarawak


*RM3.7 bln for rural devt in S’wak*
by Philip Kiew January 31, 2010, Sunday
BorneoPost Online










IT’S LAUNCHED: (From right) Shafie, Jabu, Tengah and others at 
the earth-breaking ceremony of the upgrading of Kuala Lawas Road.

LAWAS: The Ministry of Rural and Regional Development will allocate RM3.7 billion for rural development in Sarawak under the National Key Result Areas (NKRA) initiative to be implemented in three years starting this year, and there would more in the remaining two years of the 10th Malaysia Plan.

These allocated funds would be for basic infrastructure such as road, water and electricity, housing needs of the poor and other needs still lacking in the rural villages and longhouses in the state.

Minister Datuk Seri Mohd Shafie Apdal said this at a meet-the-people session at Kampung Noor Islam in Kuala Lawas yesterday, adding that RM100 million would be for hardcore poor for new or existing houses.

“Bottleneck is the most prevalent problem in infrastructure projects for rural development, and with an 11-fold road project under NKRA, there would be issues of prices of raw materials, land issues and others but we have identified them and thrashed most of them out with the state,” he said.

Shafie and his officers have also been to the ground to tackle the issues which could be an obstacle to smooth delivery of the infrastructure projects.

Calling for cooperation from the people, he said the outcome of these projects to benefit the people is the defining criteria in approval of projects from the long list of requests throughout the country.

The federal government has allocated RM17 billion nationwide under NKRA under the direction of Prime Minister Datuk Seri Mohd Najib Tun Razak.

Shafie pointed out that Sarawak had a bigger allocation than Sabah as the infrastructure was more costly due to the sparse distribution of population.

“We don’t want projects to benefit only a handful of people, and there was a case in Sabah where there was a long road to a small grave which the dead don’t need — we could have built it elsewhere where it can open up markets and provide other benefits for the people,” he said.

Shafiee and his ministry would be keeping a close watch against overlapping works and wastage in the rural development drive under the NKRA over the next three years.

Earlier Second Minister of Planning and Resource Management Datuk Amar Awang Tengah Ali Hassan said Sabah and Sarawak were in the same boat in rural needs such as roads, water and electricity supply.

“We are fortunate to have a rural development minister who really understands the needs, sufferings, difficulties and poverty of the people of Sabah and Sarawak,” he said of Shafie who is also MP for Semporna in Sabah.

Tengah urged the minister to allocate more funds to upgrade the potholed Kuala Lawas Road and for the village community hall.

Meanwhile, Shafie delighted the crowd by approving RM125,000 for building the village community hall.

He later performed the earth-breaking ceremony for upgrading of Kuala Lawas Road before proceeding to a similar session at Long Tuan in Trusan, Lawas where he officiated at the opening ceremony of the Rural Electrification project.

Also present were Deputy Chief Minister Datuk Patinggi Tan Sri Alfred Jabu Numpang, Minister of Infrastructure Development and Communication Datuk Seri Michael Manyin Jawong, Deputy Minister of Rural and Regional Development Datuk Joseph Entulu Belaun and

State Secretary Datuk Amar Morshidi Gani.


----------



## nazrey

*Digi To Invest RM100 Million To Widen Services In Perak And Sarawak*
February 05, 2010 17:17 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Feb 5 (Bernama) -- DiGi Telecommunications Sdn Bhd is set to invest RM100 million in an effort to broaden its Turbo3G network and mobile Internet services in Perak and Sarawak over the next three years.

The investment will be used to increase the population coverage in the two states and to widen the Turbo 3G services to other main towns in Perak and Sarawak, DiGi said in a statement Friday.

"Our current population coverage of 68 per cent in Ipoh and 45 per cent in Kuching will experience a growth of 98 per cent and 55 per cent coverage respectively by March this year," said chief executive officer Johan Dennelind.

"As at present, we are only available in Ipoh and Kuching, we are looking to expand the services to Taiping, Kamunting and Kampar in Perak and Miri in Sarawak by the second half of 2010," he said.

Dennelind said that DiGi, with 29 per cent population coverage in Malaysia to date, was planning to launch its mobile Internet services in more than three new market centres this year.

"Our mobile Internet service is available in five states currently, and we hope to penetrate more markets with Johor Baharu as the next launch location," he said.

In addition to Perak and Sarawak, DiGi today reaches almost 100 per cent population coverage of Kota Kinabalu and 70 per cent of both the Klang Valley and Penang.

The company currently has more than 500,000 cumulative 3G mobile Internet customers, out of which around 10 per cent are mobile broadband customers.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*YTL telco invests RM500m in broadband network*
By Goh Thean Eu Published: 2010/02/05

YTL Communications Bhd (4677), the telecommunications arm of YTL Corp Bhd, has invested some RM500 million to roll out its wireless broadband network, as it aims to blanket most parts of Peninsular Malaysia by the end of this year.

The group wants to extend coverage to homes and offices in Sabah and Sarawak but did not reveal when this will happen.

"The government is very supportive of our expansion ... We will definitely go into the market in the future. Right now, we want to make sure we do a good job in Peninsular Malaysia," YTL Corp managing director Tan Sri Francis Yeoh said in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

A soft launch of its services is scheduled in July, followed by an official launch in December.

*"When launched, we are looking at a 80 per cent coverage in West Malaysia,"* said YTL Corp executive director Datuk Seri Michael Yeoh.

The company plans to invest RM2.5 billion over five years to roll out its network which uses WiMAX technology, more than double what local rivals have committed.

Packet One Networks (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd, the leader among local wireless broadband operators in terms of subscribers, only has a RM1 billion budget.

"We have aggressive investment plans, we may invest more than RM1 billion this year... we really want to have a strong and wide coverage when we launch," added Michael.

Besides Internet connectivity, the company will offer telephone services. Currently, it is in talks with local mobile operators on a potential domestic roaming deal.

The Yeoh brothers spoke to the media yesterday after attending a Malaysian Industrial Development Authority annual briefing on investment performance.

Francis Yeoh believes that WiMAX technology will play a key role in quickening Malaysia's broadband penetration, which could hit 80 per cent in five years.

WiMAX, short for Worldwide Interoperability for Microwave Access, works like the currently popular WiFi technology. The only difference is WiMAX works faster and covers a bigger area.

"This (broadband) industry is very important (for the country). A 10 per cent increase in broadband penetration would result in 1.5 per cent GDP (gross domestic product) growth. So, imagine the impact on GDP if we have 100 per cent broadband penetration ... that's just the beginning.

"When we succeed, we will also see more CPE (customer premises equipment) manufacturers coming into the country," explained Francis.


----------



## nazrey

*TM to boost broadband in Sarawak*
Published: 2010/02/04

TELEKOM Malaysia Bhd (TM) plans to boost the broadband penetration rate in Sarawak from the current 17 per cent to more than 20 per cent by year-end.

TM Sarawak general manager, Omar Zaki Mustafa, said the TM would push to increase the broadband penetration of households in Sarawak.

"We will focus on our Streamyx services by offering many special packages to get new customers," he told reporters in Kuching today.

Omar said this when asked to comment on TM's role in meeting Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission's (MCMC)s target of achieving a 50 per cent broadband penetration in the state by year-end.
Currently, the broadband penetration rate in Sarawak is 19.3 per cent.

Earlier, Omar officiated at the opening of TM's SME Biz Net Seminar 2010.

About 200 customers attended the seminar, which is part of the nationwide programme for its small and medium enterprise customers.

The seminar aims to create awareness among its customers on the latest products, services and technology.

Meanwhile, Omar said TM would also push to provide free round-the-clock WiFi connection in the state.

He said currently there were only a few WiFi hotsposts in the state such as in Kuching and Miri.

"TM will increase the number of WiFi hotsports in the state by 1,000 before year-end. By then, more people are getting mobility," he said.

Beside that, Omar said, TM was collaborating with MCMC to set up 18 community broadband centres (CBCs) in rural areas under MCMC's Universal Service Provision programme.

"We have completed nine, including in Kota Samarahan, Julau, Dalat and Simunjan. We will complete the other nine by year-end," he said.

- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*RM15b to help firms complete projects*
Monday February 8, 2010

BUTTERWORTH: The Federal Government has allocated RM15bil for the Private Finance Initiative (PFI) programme under the 10th Malaysia Plan (10MP) to help big companies complete multi-million ringgit projects.

Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop said the money would be used for projects like universities, hospitals and housing.

“However, we will evaluate the projects and we will go in to assist only if they are viable,” he added.

Nor Mohamed cited Klang-based company NGV Tech Sdn Bhd, formed by a local that is growing rapidly and has so far built more than 180 ships.

“We are looking for such companies to assist them in the PFI programme,” Nor Mohamed told a press conference after opening the Entrepreneur and Career Day Fair in Sungai Dua here yesterday.

He said the Government would identify the big time businessmen or large companies that would benefit from the PFI programme.

“If such companies grow further, they will have the capacity to obtain more orders, which will increase their income and at the same time provide employment to the locals,” he added.

At the event, Nor Mohamed, who is also the Tasek Gelugor MP, launched his website http://www.normohamed.my to interact with his constituents.

“They can address their complaints, problems and I will update from time to time,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*MIDA approves RM32.6b for 766 projects *
5th February, 2010 

KUALA LUMPUR: The Malaysian Industrial Development Authority (MIDA) approved RM32.6 billion investments for 766 projects in the manufacturing sector last year.

This despite the acute deterioration in the global economic and financial environment, International Trade and Industry Minister Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed said yesterday.

He said the figure surpassed by RM5.1 billion or 18.5 per cent the annual target of RM27.5 billion set under the Third Industrial Master Plan.

Foreign investments accounted for 67.8 per cent of the approved investments with RM22.1 billion, he told a press conference on the performance of the manufacturing and services sectors in 2009 here yesterday.

Three sub-sectors, namely chemicals and chemical products, non-metallic and mineral products, and electronic and electrical products received RM16.3 billion or 73.8 per cent of the total foreign investment approved.

Mustapa said the major sources of foreign investment were Japan, Hong Kong, the United States, Singapore and Taiwan.

Of the 766 projects approved, 471 were new involving investments of RM22.1 billion or 67.8 per cent of the total. Foreign investments in these new projects amounted to RM16.4 billion or 74.2 per cent of total foreign investment approved.

On domestic investments, Mustapa said, RM10.5 billion or 32.2 per cent of the total investment were approved in 2009.

Three sub-sectors, namely metal products, chemicals and chemical products, and non-metallic mineral products, accounted for RM4.6 billion or 43.8 per cent of the total domestic investment approved in the manufacturing sector.

In the services sector, Mustapa said, 2,720 projects with investments of RM36.3 billion were approved in 2009 with domestic making up 90.6 per cent of the total.

These projects were expected to provide 37,357 employment opportunities.

Major approvals in the services sector were in transport (RM7.9 billion), energy (RM6.8 billion), financial services (RM4.3 billion), real estate (RM4.2 billion) and telecommunications (RM3.8 billion).

A total of 740 projects with investments of RM5.4 billion were approved for regional establishments, support services and MSC Status Companies in 2009.

Mustapa said MIDA would continue its efforts to promote foreign direct investment into the manufacturing and services sectors.

Eight investment missions would be organised to Asia, Europe, the United States and Australia this year, he said, adding that MIDA would also organise 18 specialised project missions targeting at specific industries and services sub-sectors.

MIDA would also continue with its efforts to increase domestic investment into the manufacturing and services sectors.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> by deehong
> Bakun Dam overflow structure view taken at Bakun Town Resort
> Bakun Town Resort with Dam view at the back.


*Sarawak smelters raise uncertainty on Bakun cable project*
By ANITA GABRIEL Thursday February 11, 2010










The Bakun dam project is expected to 
generate some 300MW by August.

PETALING JAYA: The number of power-hungry aluminium smelters that are being planned in Sarawak has raised uncertainty on the fate of the multi-billion ringgit submarine cable project meant to transmit power from Bakun hydroelectric dam in the state to the peninsula.

This is clearly causing some unease, not least for national utility Tenaga Nasional Bhd, which needs to plan the plant-ups to cater for future electricity demand in Peninsular Malaysia.

“Yes, it is a concern to us. We are seeking Government direction on this matter,” said TNB president and chief executive Datuk Seri Che Khalib Mohamad Noh.

Under the proposed plan, the cable project involving the construction of a 1,000km high-voltage direct-current transmission line and a 680-km undersea cable, was expected to be completed in 2015 with an open tender process to be launched in the first quarter of this year. Each cable would be able to transmit 800MW.

“There is lack of clarity. Will the electricity generated by Bakun be consumed by the state or will some of it be sold to the peninsula? There has to be a guaranteed supply of electricity at a certain amount to the peninsula. Otherwise, it will be difficult to make the financial case for the cables,” said an analyst.

The Bakun dam project, with an installed capacity of 2,400MW, is expected to turn up some 300MW of juice by August this year and to be fully commissioned by October 2011. The spate of mega projects being proposed (more specifically aluminium smelters, which are major energy guzzlers) under the state’s development agenda Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (Score) has raised the question on whether there will be enough power to be shared from Bakun with the peninsula.

It was announced on Tuesday that Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Al-Bukhary’s controlled GIIG Holdings Sdn Bhd had tied up with Aluminium Corp of China Ltd (Chalco) to develop a US$1bil smelter plant with an initial capacity of 330,000 tonnes per year in Samalaju Industrial Park in Bintulu; the plant will need some 600MW of electricity.

GIIG director Shahrir Shariff was reported to have said (after the signing ceremony on Tuesday) that the project was mooted back in 2002 but was “stalled because the Government decided that power was supposed to come to the peninsula via the submarine cable. We’ve resumed (the smelter plan) because we’ve been made to understand from the state government that the Bakun power is now meant for Score.”

There is also another multi-billion ringgit aluminium smelter that is being planned in the same industrial area, this time by a 60:40 joint venture between Rio Tinto Alcan and Cahya Mata Sarawak Bhd with an initial capacity of 550,000 tonnes a year. A memorandum of understanding was signed back in 2008 for Sarawak Energy Bhd (SEB) to supply between 900MW and 1,200MW of power to this smelter, presumably also from Bakun.

Furthermore, a month ago, 1Malaysia Development Bhd signed a “cooperation framework agreement” with state-owned State Grid Corp of China (SGCC) to jointly undertake projects in Score which could create as much as US$11bil worth of economic value. Part of this plan, it is believed, also involves a massive aluminium smelter and hydro dam projects.

“With all these projects in the pipeline, it looks like it’s no longer the case of Bakun having too much excess capacity which it can transmit to the peninsula. The cost of transmitting electricity or building the cables have to be justified by the amount of capacity transmitted to the peninsula. You can’t build such costly cables if you don’t know how much will be transmitted across. The line only works if there’s substantial power coming across,” said a peeved observer.

The motivation for Sarawak to tap the power capacity to generate economic activity is clear. “If the state can generate a certain amount of economic activity by using its own resources, in this instance, hydro, why not? The multiplier impact for the state outweighs what it could get by selling the power to the peninsula,” said an analyst.

On the other hand, the industry observer said: “The state would rather sell cheap power to energy-hungry industries that pollute the environment at the cost of stirring economic activity nationwide.”

Herein lies the crux of this Bakun dilemma for the peninsula – could this be a play between East and West Malaysia?


----------



## nazrey

*Microsoft aims to improve country’s ICT development*
February 11, 2010, Thursday
http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=10236

KUALA LUMPUR: In a bid to ‘Malaysianise’ itself further, software giant Microsoft aims to lead the charge to improve the country’s information and communications technology (ICT) development with its own brand of innovation.In stating this yesterday, Microsoft Malaysia’s new managing director Ananth Lazarus said the company was ready to incorporate the ‘Malaysianising Microsoft’ vision.

“This vision attempts to raise the company’s presence in Malaysia by making Microsoft one of the main platforms to innovate the ICT industry,” Lazarus said in a statement yesterday.

“What drive this is innovation. In fact, I view Malaysia’s development as one that progresses from a ‘brick-and-mortar’ model to one that is now innovationdriven,” he said.

Lazarus said the country was moving towards a high economy model and with the government more vocal in recent months about its desire to make Malaysia a knowledge economy, Microsoft has a role to play here. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Sapulut-Kalabakan expressway to be paved under 10MP *
12th February, 2010 



> - Nabawan is a town located in Interior Division of Sabah
> - Kalabakan is a small township and also a parliamentary constituency in Sabah, Malaysia. It is located in the Tawau Division


KOTA KINABALU: The paving of the 145km highway connecting Sapulut in Nabawan to Kalabakan in Tawau is expected to be implemented under the 10th Malaysia Plan.

State Public Works Department (PWD) Director John Anthony said the PWD had applied for an allocation of RM200 million from the federal government to finance the project.

He told reporters this when asked to comment on the status of the Sapulut-Kalabakan highway project which was questioned by various parties following the Auditor-General’s Report 2008 which stated that the project did not achieve its objective to have a paved road.

Instead, it was only a gravel road.

Anthony said 81 per cent of the highway ran across reserve land and this affected the progress of its construction.

He also said that the PWD was planning to build a new road between Kampung Poring, near the 28th mile Jalan Penampang-Tambunan and Kampung Mantob in Kiulu, as a shortcut through Tambunan-Kiulu (Tuaran) without going through Penampang.

Meanwhile, the PWD encourages providing bicycle lanes in new development sites in Kota Kinabalu.

John said it was part of the department’s social responsibility to encourage a healthy lifestyle.

“We encourage bicycle lanes especially in new road projects. Of course, if we have the allocation and space, we can provide these lanes in the existing roads too,” he added.

There is already a bicycle lane stretching 260 metres from Jalan Bukit Padang to Jalan Lintas which was included when the road was being upgraded last year at a cost of RM1.9 million.

PWD will also apply for an allocation of RM10 million under the 10MP to upgrade the road connecting Jalan Damai, where the former SMC was, to Jalan Lintas into a dual carriageway.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Top Among Developing Countries In Connectivity Scorecard 2010*
February 12, 2010 16:05 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Feb 12 (Bernama) -- Malaysia scored the highest for deployment and usage of information communication technology (ICT) among 25 resource and efficiency-driven countries in the Nokia Siemens Network's Connectivity Scorecard 2010.

It led the group for the third consecutive year.

The Connectivity Scorecard is a global ICT index, an annual study which ranks countries not only on their deployment of ICT infrastructure but also measures the extent to which governments, businesses and consumers make use of useful connectivity technologies to enhance social and economic prosperity.

"Malaysia topped the group of resource driven economies with a score of 7.14 ahead of South Africa (6.18), Chile (6.06), Argentina (5.9) and Russia (5.82), which made up the rest of the top five," Nokia Siemens Networks said in a statement on Friday.

Malaysia also came ahead of its Asean neighbours such as Thailand and Indonesia, with the exception of Singapore which came under the grouping of innovation driven economies.

Countries are divided into two groups - developed innovation driven economies and the less developed resource driven economies.

Already in its third year, the Connectivity Scorecard for the first time also showed a change in leadership among the innovation-driven economies, with the United States losing its number one ranking to Sweden.

Sweden led the group of innovation driven economies with a score of 7.95, ahead of the US (7.77), Norway (7.74), Denmark (7.54) and the Netherlands (7.52).

Economic recovery and government stimulus packages aimed at boosting broadband deployment and ICT development should provide room for optimism in the coming year.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Digi To Fund Micro Hydro Project In Kg Lumpagas*
February 12, 2010 16:18 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Feb 12 ( Bernama) -- Digi Telecommunications and Tonibung (a community village development programme) will jointly fund a RM160,000 micro-hydro project in Kampung Lumpagas, Sabah.

When completed in June, the project would generate up to three kilowatts of electricity to the Murut community village which consist of 15 households predominantly involved in hunting, fishing, gathering of fruits and vegetables, and paddy cultivation.

The micro-hydro system, which is part of DiGi's corporate green initiative, would provide basic lighting and power communal freezers which are essential for this subsistence community to keep their fish and meat fresh.

Digi's Head of Corporate Responsibility Vimal Kumar said the villagers would, for the first time, have access to welcomed form of clean energy.

"In addition to that, the micro hydro system will also provide mechanical power to run agro processing tools such as rice and flour mills," he said in statement today.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Najib at World Nuclear Conference, Washington in April *
Sunday February 14 2010

ROMPIN, Feb 13 — Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak (picture) will attend the World Nuclear Conference in Washington on April 12-13, Malaysian Ambassador to the United States Datuk Seri Dr Jamaluddin Jarjis said.

US President Barack Obama had invited the prime minister in a letter sent through the embassy in Washington, he told reporters after opening the Rompin Umno convention at Universiti Tenaga Nasional in Muadzam Shah near here today.

Jamaluddin said the prime minister had confirmed that he would attend the event which would be attended by senior leaders from 40 countries.

He said the invitation for Malaysia to share its views on nuclear issue although the country was not a nuclear country was a big honour for Malaysia.

“Malaysia is also regarded as representing the voices of Islamic countries on the issue of nuclear,” he said, adding that the visit would also give Najib the opportunity to meet potential investors from the US and further strengthen Kuala Lumpur-Washington relations. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Johor govt needs feedback to transform city, says MB*
Tuesday February 16, 2010

JOHOR BARU: The city of Johor Baru will be modernised based on feedback from local associations and business chambers, said Mentri Be**sar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman.

He said the state government’s plans for the transformation would incorporate historical elements as well.

“We must not allow the city to be left behind,” he said in his speech before launching the Chinese New Year celebrations organised by the Johor Baru Tiong Hua Association here on Sunday.

Abdul Ghani said the feedback from the various businesses and associations was important to the plans to transform the city.

He reminded the people not to be influenced by those who wanted to destroy the unity and harmony among the diverse races and religions in the country.

Abdul Ghani said he was confident that Malaysians had the maturity and wisdom to foster understanding and unity, regardless of race or religion, as part of the 1Malaysia concept.

Several hundred people attended the celebration at Wisma Tiong Hua.

Among the dignitaries were Johor MCA deputy chairman Tan Kok Hong, DCP Mohd Mokhtar, state secretary Datuk Abdul Latiff Yusof, and Johor state assemblymen.


----------



## thicken

cool!

*B R A S I L*


----------



## nazrey

*Najib's Visit To Sarawak Interior In Keeping With Development Pledge*
February 21, 2010 12:18 PM
By Alan Ting and Edward Subeng Stephen

KUALA LUMPUR, Feb 21 (Bernama) -- Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak will begin a two-day visit to Sarawak on Monday, yet another of his frequent trips to the East Malaysian state which, along with Sabah, he has pledged to develop to be on par with the states in the peninsula.

This time, he will be travelling again to the Sarawak interior, calling at several remote longhouses.

He has kept to his pledge, made when he took over as the prime minister in April last year. He has followed up with his frequent visits to the two states.

"Not only have I visited big towns like Kuching, Miri and Sibu (in Sarawak)but I have also visited the villages," he had said when officiating at the Malaysia Day celebration in Padang Merdeka in Kuching, the Sarawak capital city, last September.

He had also said at that function that he would visit every nook and cranny in Sabah and Sarawak, describing them as places where the 1Malaysia concept was actually conceptualised.

A hectic schedule is awaiting the prime minister in Sarawak over the next two days.

A visit has been planned for tomorrow to the remote Iban longhouse, Rumah Juliana, in Kamidan Jaya in Ulu Awik, Saratok, where he is expected to launch a rural electrification project.

More > http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v5/newsindex.php?id=476810


----------



## nazrey

*Develop Both Urban And Rural Public Transporation*
February 24, 2010 12:01 PM 

PETALING JAYA, Feb 24 (Bernama) -- The Federation of Malaysian Consumer Associations (Fomca) today called on the government to develop the urban and rural public transportation systems simultenously to achieve substantial savings on fuel subsidy.

So far, the government had only unveiled the programme to improve the urban public transportation system and had been quiet on the rural sector, said its president, Datuk N. Marimuthu.

He said that in some rural areas there was no public transportation at all and even if there was, it was with irregular timing with old buses and taxis.

He told Bernama that at present only 20 per cent of Malaysians were using public transportation because of irregular timing, insufficient buses and trains and generally poor service.

In the next 10 years or so, if 50 per cent of Malaysia could use public transportation, the country could gain tremendously by reducing carbon dioxide emmision and traffic congestion and saving in fuel subsidy, he added.

He suggested a cross-subsidy to operate public transportation, where the more profitable urban sector could subsidise the rural areas, and urged the government to study the models available in the world, especially Japan's and Singapore's systems, to come up with a suitable one for Malaysia.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

>


*Penang bridge, airport projects on schedule*
By Audrey Dermawan Published: 2010/11/02
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/bij/Article/

WORK on the ongoing second Penang bridge project and the expansion of the Penang International Airport are progressing smoothly and on schedule.

The bridge project, which is scheduled for completion in November 2013, costs RM4.5 billion. Jambatan Kedua Sdn Bhd (JKSB) is the concessionaire of the project.

The first phase of the airport expansion, which is slated for completion in January 2012, costs RM250 million. It is managed by Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd.

Minister in the Prime Minister's Department Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop said the government was satisfied with the progress and handling of both projects.

Nor Mohamed, who is also chairman of the National Action Council for Penang, said about RM175 million worth of contracts from both projects (RM100 million from the bridge project and RM75 million from the airport expansion) would be opened for tenders to Bumiputera contractors soon.

"I have asked both JKSB and Malaysia Airports to give priority to local contractors and they have given their undertakings on the matter.

"We want contractors in the state to reap benefit from projects in the state," he told reporters after a working visit to the Penang International Airport on Saturday.

He was briefed on the progress of both projects by JKSB director Mohd Ashari Alias and Malaysia Airports chief operating officer Datuk Abdul Hamid Mohd Ali.

Nor Mohamed said the second bridge project is now 34 per cent completed.

He said the airport expansion involved a new departure hall of almost twice the size of the existing structure, increase in immigration counters and carpark spaces, separate arrival and departure halls for domestic and foreign visitors and new baggage check-in system.


----------



## nazrey

*Extra efforts to improve Rural Basic Infrastructure*
By JOSHUA FOONG Wednesday November 24, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/11/24/nation/7467830&sec=nation










KUALA LUMPUR: Rural Basic Infrastructure (RBI) has been emphasised in one of the six National Key Results Areas (NKRAs) as it impacts the rural population which constitutes about 35% of Malaysians.

Many villages are still not connected by roads in Sabah and Sarawak and more than a quarter of households do not have access to electricity.

According to the Government Transformation Programme (GTP) roadmap, upwards of 40% of households in Sabah and Sarawak and 12% of households in Peninsular Malaysia also lack access to clean or treated water.

In view of this, the Government is putting more effort to develop and raise the quality of life for rural folk by 2012 through several initiatives. These include:

> More than 7,000km of new and upgraded roads to be built, with 1,900km of these in Sabah and Sarawak. In Peninsular Malaysia, this will result in 91.4% of the population living within 5km of a paved road by 2010, and rising to close to 100% in two years’ time.

> Around 50,000 new and restored houses will be provided to the rural poor and hardcore poor, with two-thirds of the population in Sabah and Sarawak. Of the 50,000, more than 16,000 houses are to be provided this year.

> Over 360,000 additional households will have access to clean or treated water. For Sabah and Sarawak, the programme will raise the percentage of rural houses with access to clean or treated water to 59% and 62% respectively in 2010, rising to around 90% respectively in two years time.

> Access to 24-hour electricity to over 140,000 additional households will be ensured. This will increase the percentage of households with access to electricity in Peninsula Malaysia, Sabah and Sarawak to 99.6%, 81% and 73% respectively this year.

To meet these targets, the Government plans to accelerate the pace of deployment of these basic services over what has been achieved in the past.

The increase of breadth, scale and pace of deployment is made possible through:

> Innovative, quick and least-cost ways of delivery.

For example, building standard-design houses, leveraging distributed power generation technologies such as solar hybrid power generation or micro hydro-electricity for areas distant from electricity generation and transmission infrastructure, and using alternative solutions such as tube wells, gravity wells, or rain water recovery for areas that are distant from reticulation networks.

> Revamping existing administrative processes to reduce the time required.

This will involve using more standard templates, parallel processes where possible, accelerating communications, etc.

> Facilitating and working closely with suppliers to ensure the supply and availability of enough machinery, material and manpower when required.

The Government will also ensure that close monitoring of these projects will be adhered to through SPPII, a well-established system managed by the Implementation Coordination Unit under the Prime Minister’s Department.

The SPII will be used for recording and tracking RBI initiatives to ensure they are delivered on time and on budget.


----------



## nazrey

*National Public Transport Policy framework ready by Sept 2011*
2010/12/13
http://www.nst.com.my/nst/articles/NationalPublicTransportPolicyframeworkreadybySept2011/Article/

*KUALA LUMPUR: The National Public Transport Policy Framework and the Greater KL-Klang Valley Public Transport Masterplan will be completed by September next year, said chairman of Land Public Transport Commission (LPTC), Tan Sri Syed Hamid Albar. *

"Currently, the commission is holding consultations with various stakeholders, users and experts," he told reporters on the sidelines of the National Summit on Urban Public Transport 2010 here today. 

The one-day summit, themed Transforming Urban Mobility: Expanding Capacity, Improving Efficiency, is organised by Asian Strategy and Leadership Institute. 

Syed Hamid said the National Public Transport Policy Framework would include sub-plans focusing on specific regions, with the Greater KL-Klang Valley Public Transport Masterplan being one of the priority areas. 

He said currently, the share of public transportation in Greater KL was at 12 per cent and the government aimed to increase it to 25 per cent by 2012. 

"The mass rapid transit will be the backbone for the public transport improvement in Greater KL," he said. 

Earlier, at the officiating of the summit, Syed Hamid said the LPTC would get into full swing to formulate policies, plan and regulate rails, buses and taxi services as well as freight transport via road and rail. 

"It also has enforcement powers which it will carry out in close cooperation with other enforcement agencies such as the police and the Road Transport Department," he said. 

Meanwhile, commission chief executive officer, Mohd Nur Ismal Kamal, said LPTC was formed and granted its power through amendments made to four Acts. 

"Three Acts had been amended, while amendment to the Road Transport Act 1987 is scheduled to be made by the end of the current parliamentary session (Dec 16)," he said. - BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*RM67bil fresh ETP injection*
By DHARMENDER SINGH, FLORENCE A. SAMY and TEH ENG HOCK Wednesday January 12, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/1/12/nation/7780224&sec=nation










Generating jobs and income: Najib announcing 19 more projects 
as part of the ETP in Putrajaya Tuesday. — Bernama

PUTRAJAYA: Another 19 entry point projects (EPPs) worth RM67bil in investments are now part of the Economic Transformation Programme (ETP).

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak said the projects from 10 National Key Economic Areas (NKEAs) would generate RM36bil in gross national income and create 35,000 new jobs.

“As we approach the first 100 days after the launch (of the ETP), I am pleased to announce *19 more EPPs and developments,*” he said at the third ETP update at his office yesterday.

Najib noted that the impact of the ETP was clear, as seen by the performance of Bursa Malaysia which closed on a high of 1,572.21 points on Jan 7.

In October last year, Najib announced the first 18 EPPs under the ETP.

The ETP, which forms part of the New Economic Model roadmap, will transform Malaysia into a high-income, inclusive and sustainable nation.

It was announced earlier that the ETP had identified 131 Entry Point Projects and 60 business opportunities that would help the country achieve high-income nation status by 2020.

Four of the EPPs are under the Oil, Gas and Energy NKEA, three under Business Services, three under Greater Kuala Lumpur, two under Healthcare, two under Tourism, and one each under Education, Agriculture, Wholesale and Retail, Communications Content and Infrastructure, and Electrical and Electronics.

ExxonMobil Exploration and Production Malaysia Inc, together with its production sharing partner Petronas Carigali Sdn Bhd, plan to invest RM10bil in new oil and gas assets to help ensure reliable and sustainable energy supplies for Malaysia.

Najib also announced the formation of the Malaysia Nuclear Power Corporation, which would be led by CEO Dr Mohd Zamzam Jaafar.


----------



## nazrey

*Economic Transformation Programme: 19 Entry Point Project*
Wednesday January 12, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/1/12/nation/20110112091510&sec=nation 

19 Entry Point Projects worth RM67bil involving 10 National Key Economic Areas (NKEAs).

*OIL, GAS AND ENERGY*

1. ExxonMobil

Investment: Over RM10bil

Project: ExxonMobil Exploration and Production Malaysia Inc. and partner Petronas Carigali Sdn Bhd to invest in new oil and gas assets to help meet growing energy needs. Involves multiple projects including enhanced oil recovery activities in the Tapis field; and the development of the Telok project.

Start date: Early 2013

2. Shell Malaysia

Investment: RM5.1bil

Project: Upgrade, expand or build facilities in all level of activities across the country. Projects include the expansion of the Shell MDS wax plant in Bintulu, a new diesel processing unit at the Port Dickson Shell Refinery and the Gumusut deepwater development in Sabah.

GNI Impact: RM2.9bil (at plateau production level)

Potential Jobs: 1,650 over the construction period

3. Dialog Group Bhd: Independent Deepwater Petroleum Terminal in Pengerang, Johor

Investment: RM5bil

Project: Develop a terminal with a total petroleum storage capacity of about five million cubic meters.

Potential Jobs (by 2020): 5,000 throughout construction and operation.

4. Malaysia Nuclear Power Corporation

Purpose: Lead planning on possible use of nuclear energy to meet country’s energy demands. Dr Mohd Zamzam Jaafar appointed as the chief executive officer.

Current development timeline: 11 to 12 years from pre-project to commissioning.










*BUSINESS SERVICES*

Malaysia as a world-class data centre hub

Total Investment: RM671.6mil (3 companies)

Project: Develop new and upgrade current facilities to ensure sufficient data centre floor space to meet increasing demand.

AGRICULTURE

High-value herbal plantation in Pasir Raja GNI Impact (by 2020): RM2.2bil

Project: Cultivate herbs that are in high demand for the production of nutraceuticals and botanical drugs.

Potential Jobs: 285

*HEALTHCARE*

1. Universiti Malaya Health Metropolis

Investment: RM1.25bil (excluding land costs)

Project: Health Metropolis, which includes a new hospital wing, research and education centre, would be developed as the country’s premier medical hub and as one of the centres of excellence for medicine and bioscience in the region.

Potential Jobs (by 2020): 10,400 in healthcare and support staff.

GNI Impact (by 2020): RM986mil

2. Hovid: Hovid Objective Pharmaceutical
Excellent

GNI Impact: RM50mil

Project: Develop generic drugs including for the treatment of diabetes (Metformin 850mg MR) and painkiller (Tramadol 100mg SR).

Joint project between Hovid Bhd and Winthrop Pharmaceuticals, a subsidiary of Sanofi-Aventis Group.

*TOURISM*

1. Teluk Datai Development Plan

Investment: RM1bil

Project: Teluk Datai Resorts Sdn Bhd to develop 300 acres of land in Langkawi by 2014. Includes the upgrading of The Datai Hotel and golf course, and development of premium hotels and luxury villas for sale.

2. YTL Group: Pulau Gaya Development

Investment: RM75mil

Project: The construction of a Pulau Gaya Resort in Sabah with a spa village and 132 spacious hillside and sea-front villas.

*ELECTRICAL AND ELECTRONICS*

AUO Sunpower

Investment: RM2.2bil

Project: Construction of a new solar facility in Malacca to generate more than 1,400 megawatts of high-efficiency solar cells annually. Potential Jobs (by 2012): 4,069

*EDUCATION*

Skills Malaysia 2011

Purpose: Upgrade unskilled workers and raise awareness of post-SPM education opportunities through roadshows and a skills sompetition.

COMMUNICATIONS CONTENT AND INFRASTRUCTURE

SelecTV: Hospitality IPTV

Investment: RM30mil

Project: Distribute Malaysian content to local and international hotels including in the middle east, Thailand and Indonesia.

GNI Impact: RM90mil

*WHOLESALE AND RETAIL*

Mines Wellness City by Country Heights Group of Companies

Investment (by 2020): RM3bil

Project: To develop an integrated health and wellness resort as a one-stop destination for modern and complementary medicine.

GNI Impact: RM5bil over 10 years

Potential Jobs: 11,000 over 10 years.

*GREATER KL/KLANG VALLEY*

1. Damansara City 2

Investment: RM1.9bil

Project: Integrated development in Pusat Bandar Damansara by GuocoLand Malaysia. The next iconic landmark will comprise two office blocks (totalling 845,000 sq feet) and retail blocks (290,000 sq feet), a 300-room hotel and a 260-unit service apartment.

2. Mass Rapid Transit

Investment: RM36.6bil for three lines (without land acquisition and rolling stock)

Project: Connecting Greater KL to ease congestion and increase accessibility to, from and within the city.

GNI Impact: RM21.3bil incremental GNI

Potential Jobs: 130,000 at its peak with multiplier impact.

3. Talent Corporation

Purpose: Implement initiatives to attract best talents to fill the 3.3 million positions to be created by the various National Key Economic Areas (NKEAs).


----------



## nazrey

*We'll need nuclear power plant by 2021, says TNB chief*
By Sharen Kaur Published: 2011/01/17
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/TNBb15/Article/

MALAYSIA will need a nuclear plant by 2021 as the current access power of 40 per cent is getting less, said Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) (5347) president and chief executive officer Datuk Sri Che Khalib Mohamad Noh.

Che Khalib said despite an economic downturn, demand for power supply has increased.

He anticipates that demand will rise by 5 per cent this year, led by projects under the Economic Transformation Programme.

"Access capacity won't last forever. With ETP, we need more power plants. We are allocating RM300 million in capital expenditure for the next two years," he said.
He was speaking on Saturday in Kuala Lumpur at the Sukaneka Anak-Anak Yatim, officiated by Deputy Minister for Energy, Green Technology and Water Noriah Kasnon. 

The government plans to build, what will be the country's first power plant to meet its growing energy needs.

According to the ETP handbook, the cost to build the twin-unit nuclear plant will require an investment of RM21.3 billion by 2020.

Che Khalib said the threat of bad weather and peak oil was necessary for Malaysia to go nuclear.

He said due to the recent bad weather in Kalimantan and Brisbane, Australia, demand for coal has gone up and this has led to price increase by 50 per cent in the past six months.

"Some 40 per cent of our energy output comes from coal plants. It is time for the government to generate power from nuclear," Che Khalib said.

He said Malaysia needs to diversify its energy mix, adding that the power supply for the future should be a combination of coal, gas and nuclear, among others.

Meanwhile, Che Khalib said the contract for the second block of the 1,000 megawatt (MW) coal-fired power plant in Manjung will be awarded by March.

The government had in August last year offered TNB to develop the first block of 1,000MW at its present power plant site in Manjung.

The national utility giant had said that it is proposing to expand its coal-fired power plant in Manjung, to meet demand for electricity in Peninsular Malaysia.

A research house expects TNB to seek to increase the capacity of its Manjung facility by 2,000MW from its 2,100MW, for between RM6 billion and RM7 billion.


----------



## nazrey

*Maintain infrastructure system, says Chin*
Posted on February 25, 2011, Friday
http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=96439



> Utility companies encouraged to undertake comprehensive asset management


KUALA LUMPUR: The government strongly encourages utility companies to undertake comprehensive asset management as any crisis to utilities would shake the confidence and security of the country.

Minister of Energy, Green Technology and Water, Datuk Seri Peter Chin said the government and industry players must ensure that the infrastructure at present is well maintained.

“The infrastructure system for the three main utilities is humongous and the effort which goes into its construction and maintenance is equally daunting,” he added.

The total installed capacity of electricity is more than 20,000 MW in Malaysia.

For water services, there are more than 6.2 million connections and total consumption exceeds 8,550 million litres daily (MLD).

There are also 5,600 public sewerage treatment systems and another 2,000 under private care.

Chin said this in his keynote address titled, National Utility Asset Management: Towards A Better Government For Improved Level of Services, at the 1st World Congress and Exhibition on Infrastructure Asset Management here yesterday.

“The water sector though is more complicated. The issue now is about building up the infrastructure,” Chin added.

He pointed out that the investment requirement of the water supply sector for the period 2000-2050 was approximately RM52 billion, according to the National Water Resources Study 2000-2050.

As for the sewerage sector, the National Sewerage Development Plan projected that a capex of at least RM33 billion is needed over the next 30 years for upgrading and building new systems, he said.

“Since the water industry is not on full cost recovery, thus public spending is needed to finance capex. The shortage of public funding has indeed crippled the viability of the industry.

“As a result, the government has established a special purpose vehicle, Pengurusan Aset Air Bhd (PAAB), to reduce the capex burden of the services companies, with the assets of the water services companies being transferred to it,” he explained.

PAAB is currently registering all the assets, including those in the three migrated states of Negeri Sembilan, Melaka and Johor.

Chin said the PAAB, which able to source and obtain competitive financing, has estimated that over RM24 billion would be required for the next 30 years, for asset build-up and maintenance.

Nevertheless, the minister said public funds would continue to be spent on utility assets, for example the US$483.9 million Pahang-Selangor Water Transfer Scheme.

Meanwhile, Chin urged the water operators and National Water Services Commission (SPAN) to check treatment plants that are continuously producing water, exceeding their design capacities.

He said these plants could not be stopped for scheduled maintenance due to the high demand but the overloading will definitely reduce its life cycle.

On the non-revenue water (NRW), which stands at 37 percent, Chin said SPAN has set NRW reduction for water companies as one of the main key performance indicators (KPI) to be fulfilled under their licensing requirement.

The NRW is mainly due to ageing pipes which require rehabilitation and replacement.

The minister noted that in Negeri Sembilan, the NRW had been reduced to 43.4 per cent in 2010 from 49.2 per cent the previous year, in Melaka to 26 per cent from 29.7 per cent and in Johor to 29.9 per cent from 31.9 per cent.

He also highlighted that maintaining national utility assets is a major issue facing not only Malaysia, but all developing nations. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE:*
*COMPLETED (since 2004 -present)*
- KUALA LUMPUR | SMART Tunnel - Stormwater Management And Road Tunnel 
- KUALA LUMPUR | Duta-Ulu Kelang Expressway (DUKE)
- KUALA LUMPUR, PUTRAJAYA | MAJU EXPRESSWAY - KL-Putrajaya Highway
- KUALA LUMPUR | KTM - Electrified Double Track Between Sentul-Batu Caves (new)
- KUALA LUMPUR | Integrated Transport Terminal @ Bandar Tasik Selatan (new)
- KUALA LUMPUR | Three four-car light rail transport (LRT) trains (Kelana Jaya line) (new)
- KUALA LUMPUR | Sri Rampai LRT station (Kelana Jaya line) (new)
- JOHOR | CIQ Complex & JB Sentral 
- JOHOR | Senai Aeromall @ Senai Airport
- JOHOR | Senai - Desaru expressway
- SELANGOR | South Klang Valley Expressway (SKVE) (new)
- SELANGOR | Taylor's University College (new)
- SELANGOR | Subang Skypark @ Subang Airport 
- SELANGOR, PERAK | KTM - Electrified Double Track Between Rawang-Ipoh
- SELANGOR, NEGERI SEMBILAN | Kajang-Seremban Highway
- SABAH | Kota Kinabalu International Airport Phase 1
- ‎SABAH | Kota Kinabalu International Airport Phase 2 (new)
- ‎SABAH | New Diesel Multiple Unit(DMU) for Sabah State Railway(new)
- TERENGGANU | Sultan Mahmud Airport
- MALACCA | Malacca International Airport
- MALACCA | Malacca Monorail (new)
- KEDAH | Sultan Abdul Halim Airport
- LABUAN | Labuan Airport Facelift
- PENANG | Penang Bridge Expansion 
- PENANG | Penang Hill Railway Upgrade (new)
- SARAWAK | Bakun Hydroelectric Dam (new)
- MALAYSIA | New KTM's Electric Train Service (ETS) (new)
- MALAYSIA | Malaysia Airlines's Brand New Fleet - Boeing 737-800 (new)
- MALAYSIA | Firefly's Brand New Fleet - Boeing 737-800 (new)










































































































































*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
KUALA LUMPUR | KLIA2 - New Permanent Low Cost Carrier Terminal & ERL Connection
KUALA LUMPUR | Puduraya Bus Terminal Refurbishment
KUALA LUMPUR | An underpass and road widening at Jalan Pudu
KUALA LUMPUR | Upgrading Integrated Railway Station
PENANG | Upgrading Penang International Airport 
PENANG | Penang Second Bridge
PERAK, PENANG, KEDAH, PERLIS | KTM - Electrified Double Track Between Ipoh – Padang Besar
NEGERI SEMBILAN, JOHOR | KTM - Electrified Double Track Between Seremban–Gemas
PAHANG, TERENGGANU | East Coast Expressway
SARAWAK | New Sibu Airport
SARAWAK | Kuching Sentral
JOHOR | Sungai Johor Bridge
JOHOR | Newcastle University of Medicine Malaysia (NUMed)
JOHOR | Malrborough College Malaysia
JOHOR | Eastern Dispersal Link Highway
KELANTAN | Sultan Yahya Petra Second bridge
KEDAH | New express bus station for Sungai Petani






















































































































































































































































*APPROVED*
KUALA LUMPUR | Rapid KL LRT - Line Extension
KUALA LUMPUR | MRT Sungai Buloh - Kajang ‎
KUALA LUMPUR | 200 new buses
KUALA LUMPUR | 35 sets of four-car light rail transport (LRT) trains (Kelana Jaya line)
KUALA LUMPUR | 38 sets of six-car trains for KTM Komuters
KUALA LUMPUR | KL Monorail Fleet Expansion Project
KUALA LUMPUR | Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal
JOHOR | KTM - Electrified Double Track Between Gemas-Johor Bahru 
JOHOR | Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology (NMIT)
JOHOR | University of Southampton
SELANGOR | John Hopkins University
MALACCA | Tramway
PENANG | Penang Sentral
PENANG | Penang Turf Club Upgrade
PAHANG, SELANGOR | Pahang Selangor Raw Water Tunnel
MALAYSIA | Malaysia Airlines's A380

*PROPOSED*
MALAYSIA | High-speed railway and inter-modal freight system
MALAYSIA, SINGAPORE | KL-Singapore high speed rail link
MALAYSIA, INDONESIA | Melaka - Dumai Bridge
PENANG | Penang Outer Ring Road (PORR)
PENANG | Penang Monorail
PUTRAJAYA | Putrajaya Monorail
JOHOR | Singapore - Malaysia third bridge
JOHOR | Singapore - JB MRT
JOHOR | BRT/Tramway
PERAK | Ipoh City Integrated Bus Terminal
PAHANG | Tanjung Agas Oil & Gas and Maritime Industrial Park
SARAWAK | Sarawak State Railway
SARAWAK | New Sandakan Airport
SABAH | Aeropod Train Station
LABUAN, SABAH | Labuan-Menumbak Bridge


----------



## nazrey

*Ministry achieves target to provide rural basic infrastructure*
Monday April 25, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/4/25/nation/8525768&sec=nation

KUALA LUMPUR: The recently-released GTP Annual Report 2010 revealed that the Rural and Regional Development Ministry had achieved its objectives set last year to provide rural basic infrastructure (RBI) for the people, in particular, to those in Sabah and Sarawak.

Not resting on its laurels, the Government will be rolling out more initiatives this year to realise the targets set out under the RBI NKRA to improve the living standards of the rural people.

The GTP showed that three out of four main initiatives under the RBI NKRA had exceeded its targets set for 2010, namely the construction of roads, houses and electricity connectivity.

The ministry also admitted to shortcomings in implementing certain projects while also trying to achieve the targets set under the RBI NKRA as some projects required a longer time compared to others, which causes a spillover effect into the following year, pushing back completion dates of other projects in queue.

Its minister Datuk Seri Mohd Shafie Apdal said the ministry intends to reduce the time required for processes such as procurement, tendering, acquisition of land and land related matters to expedite deliverables.

Shafie also said the projects completed last year were showing positive results and bringing better opportunities to the people. He said the ministry aims at maintaining the good momentum throughout this year.


----------



## nazrey

*Manyin targets 500km of roads to be built under 1st phase of 10MP*
Posted on April 27, 2011, Wednesday
http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=126296

KUCHING: Dato Sri Michael Manyin Jawong has targeted to build some 500 kilometres of road in the state under the first rolling plan of the 10th Malaysia Plan.

The Infrastructure Development and Communication Minister said under the National Key Result Area (NKRA), a total of RM2 billion of the state’s RM5.7 billion allocation would be used to implement road projects over a three-year period from 2010 to 2012.

“Last year, the state tendered a total of 91 projects and about 240 kilometres have been completed. We hope to accomplish the same feat for this year and the next. In addition, all projects in this time frame must be completed by next year,” the Tebedu assemblyman told a press conference at his office at Masja, Petra Jaya near here yesterday.

The state has been given RM5.7 billion under the NKRA to carry out various infrastructure projects and to provide amenities to upgrade the living standard of the rural people.

Further to that, he mentioned that the state has also been given RM1 billion under the stimulus package (PRE) and another RM600 million under its PRE2. Overall, the ministry has received about RM3.6 billion in the past two years.

Manyin also pointed out that the ministry was also implementing projects under the Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (SCORE) where the Public Works Department has tendered projects worth some RM4.7 billion.

On another note, Manyin took the time to respond to Lembah Pantai MP Nurrul Izzah Anwar’s recent statement that the government revise and increase the state’s oil royalty by 20 per cent from the current 5 per cent.

“Her father (Datuk Seri Anwar Ibrahim) was deputy prime minister and also finance minister before and he was the one who did not want to give the state its money. He never looked into it when he was in power. Now that he is not in power, he is trying to entice the people to get votes from Sarawak,” he pointed out.

Branding the statement as the opposition’s political game to fish for votes, Manyin said Anwar should have done it before.

“Twenty per cent is very high. In the end, nothing would be left for Shell,” he joked in the presence of representatives from Shell Malaysia who paid him a courtesy call to present a mock RM265,000 cheque in conjunction with the company’s 2011 Road Safety Programme launched today.

Manyin is the chairman of the Road Safety Council (MKJR).


----------



## nazrey

*RM2.29 bln spent on infrastructure projects last year*
Posted on April 29, 2011, Friday
http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=127001

THE Infrastructure Development Ministry spent RM2.29 billion to implement various projects in Sabah last year, said its minister, Tan Sri Pairin Kitingan.

Pairin in his winding up speech at the state assembly sitting yesterday, said the ministry had successfully carried out its responsibilities to improve the infrastructure and basic facilities in the state with dedication and excellence, although there were still many shortcomings that needed improvement.

He said the ministry last year utilized 92.9 per cent or RM4.99 billion from the RM5.37 billion allocated under various federal development programmes.

It also spent RM1.3 billion or 88.7 per cent from the total allocation of RM1.5 billion from the state government, he added.

“This success was due to the effort and dedication of all officers and staff under the ministry and its agencies. I must also record my appreciation and congratulate other departments and ministries who have given us their cooperation in implementing various projects,” he said.

He said the ministry would continue its hard work and implement infrastructure development programmes according to the guidelines and policies underlined in the National Key Result Areas (NKRA).

He noted that the ministry has been given a considerably huge allocation under the First Rolling Plan of the Tenth Malaysia Plan (2011-2012) for implementing new projects as well continuing existing ones that started under the Ninth Malaysian Plan (9MP).

He said the state government had allocated to the ministry RM571 million for implementing projects within the two-year period, while over RM3.67 billion had been approved by the federal government.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia Govt urged to raise rates for renewable energy*
By June Ramlee Published: 2011/05/05
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/jrmcgc/Article/index_html










KUALA LUMPUR: More palm oil millers will be interested to start up biomass gas projects if the government can provide higher rates for such renewable energy in the future.

Malaysian-German Chamber of Commerce and Industry (MGCC) general manager Thomas Brandt said besides increasing prices, the government should allow palm oil millers exclusive rights to supply renewable energy for the next 20 years as this allows them to garner profits and recoup investment costs.

"If the price (for renewable energy) is increased to 40 sen, for instance, and palm oil millers are given rights to charge that rate for the next 20 years, then I think they would be interested to do this as they can make good money out of it," he told reporters after briefing delegates on the Solar-Greentech trip to Germany held from June 7-15 at the MGCC headquarters yesterday. 

Currently, the government does not have a specific rate for renewable energy source, but the Ministry of Energy, Green Technology and Water will make an announcement on this matter in June. 

Today, the cost of electricity is priced at 21 sen per kilowatt by Tenaga Nasional Bhd, a rate that many millers consider unattractive because starting a biomass gas project requires a lot of capital ranging from millions of ringgit. 

Brandt said renewable energy projects, such as biomass gas, must be encouraged as it can save the country's natural resources, such as oil and gas, from depleting further.

"According to Petronas, there is only so much oil left, which can last for the next 33 years while petrol has a shorter life span of 19 years. But if renewable energy is encouraged now, then these resources can have a longer life span, perhaps even up to 50 years," he said.

Brandt said even the Germans were looking for local palm oil millers to partner with on biomass gas projects.

"We have got at least 20 to 30 companies together in the past, but I don't know what the outcome was," he said.

On the Solar-Greentech trip, Brandt said the trip will provide business matching, visits to the largest solar trade fair, training modules on green buildings and also various projects and company visits.


----------



## nazrey

*Rural projects on track*
By NURHIDAYAH RAMLI Wednesday May 4, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/5/4/nation/8605011&sec=nation









Our commitment: Shafie (right) showing the bigger version of the newly 
launched book Model Baru Ekonomi Luar Bandar. From left are Felcra chief executive officer Datuk Mohd Nasir Baba, Rural and Regional Development 
Deputy Ministers Datuk Joseph Entulu Belaun and Datuk Hasan Malek, and 
the ministry’s secretary-general Datuk Ibrahim Muhamad.

BANGI: The Government will be able to meet the rural infrastructure projects target under its transformation plan, including the completion of nearly 300km of roads from the more than 900km planned for this year.

“I believe we will overcome the challenges that the ministry might face for the betterment of rural areas,” said Rural and Regional Development Minister Datuk Seri Mohd Shafie Apdal.

He said the ministry's development of rural basic infrastructure (RBI) under the National Key Result Areas had targeted some 905.12km of roads to be completed this year.

Of this target, a total of 290.11km had been built as at March 31, including 44.5km in Sabah and 56.1km in Sarawak, he said at a press conference after the ministry's monthly assembly at the Institute for Rural Advancement here yesterday.

Shafie also launched the book Model Baru Ekonomi Luar Bandar, which outlines the ministry's commitment under the Government Transformation Programme.

On other RBI projects, Shafie said 1,010 homes that previously had no direct water supply were now connected.

Besides that, some 729 houses were connected with electricity supply while 124 dilapidated homes were restored.

Shafie also announced that information kiosks would be built nationwide to provide updates and vital information on the ministry's progress to rural folks.

This is in addition to the current network of Medan InfoDesa in the rural districts which provide ICT facilities like computers, Internet access and related courses.

Regarding the ministry's book, he said its main objective was to improve the earnings of some five million low income earners to at least RM2,300 a month by 2015.


----------



## nazrey

*Rural community benefits from ICT programme*
Posted on May 4, 2011, Wednesday
http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=127599









RiGHT GRADUATE: Nansian (centre) handing over the 
RiGHT graduation certificate to George while Teo looks on.

KUCHING: George Abraham Augustine Dealvia is a happy man as he recently graduated from the Rural ICT Guided Home-based Technoprenuer (RiGHT) programme and is now on track to be the proud owner of his own ICT centre.

George, who hails from Kampung Singai Bau, completed six months of intensive training to become one of nine RiGHT graduates.

His final task before graduation was to prepare and present a business proposal for his own ICT centre to his sponsor Assistant Minister of Environment Datuk Peter Nansian and Sarawak Information Systems Sdn Bhd (Sains) CEO Datuk Teo Tien Hiong.

George pointed out that the setup of an ICT business centre at Kampung Singai, Bau would provide IT support and services not only to the community, but also to the more than 10,000 people who reside in the surrounding area.

“The centre will provide services such as printing, online payment services, Internet surfing services, computer repair services, network system setup services and web design services,” he said.

George also mentioned that he will use the centre to promote handicrafts and home-stay activities in the area.

During the presentation, Nansian revealed that he had big plans for the sustainable usage of ICT in his community.

He was confident that the RiGHT participant would be able to guide the community in this.

“I hope Sains will continue to provide him with support and advice, especially in terms of keeping him up to date with the latest changes in ICT technology,” he said.

Meanwhile, Teo also affirmed that the candidates would continue operating on their own and Sains would continue to provide different types of training for them to allow them to sustain themselves within their community.

More than 30 graduates from the RiGHT programme have successfully set-up ICT businesses in their villages or have been employed in established IT companies in Sarawak.

RiGHT is a corporate social responsibility (CSR) initiative designed and implemented by Sains, specifically to bridge the rural-urban digital divide in Sarawak.

The programme won recognition as a finalist in the 2008 MSC Asia Pacific ICT Alliance (APICTA) Award for the category of e-Inclusion and e-Community.

For more information on the programme, the public may visit www.right.sarawak.gov.my or contact Sains RiGHT coordinator at 082-234008


----------



## nazrey

*Petronas to build US$20b energy complex in Malaysia*
Posted: 13 May 2011 1226 hrs
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/afp_asiapacific_business/view/1128617/1/.html

KUALA LUMPUR: State-owned energy giant Petronas said on Friday it will construct a US$20 billion integrated refinery and petrochemicals complex in southern Malaysia near the border with Singapore.

The Refinery and Petrochemicals Integrated Development (RAPID) will be commissioned by the end of 2016 as Malaysia aims to become a world class integrated oil, gas and petrochemical trading hub.

Petronas said the new complex, to be built on 2,500 acres (1,012 hectares) of coastal land in Johor state, will expand its petrochemicals business and further spur the growth of Malaysia's oil and gas downstream sector.

"Looking ahead, RAPID is expected to attract significant investments from international companies within and further down the business value chain," Petronas president and chief executive officer Shamsul Azhar Abbas said.

Shamsul said the project will comprise a crude oil refinery, a naphtha cracker and a petrochemicals and polymer complex.

"In terms of its contributions to nation-building, our downstream activities have helped to broaden and diversify the country's industrial base (and) strengthen the capacity to meet domestic fuel requirements indigenously, which has enhanced the country's security of energy supply," he said.

Petronas said the crude oil refinery will be able to produce 300,000 barrels per day of gasoline, jet fuel, diesel and fuel oil.

Malaysia is Southeast Asia's second-biggest oil producer after Indonesia.

The site in Pengerang was picked because of its strategic location near international shipping lanes and deepwater port facilities.

"Its close proximity to regional demand centres is also expected to attract potential collaborations with global partners in logistics and product distribution," the oil firm said.

The RAPID project is currently at the detailed feasibility study stage and a final decision will be made in 2012.

Shamsul said Petronas aims to partner major international petrochemical players including those from Singapore on an equity basis to produce premium specialty chemicals, demand for which is growing in the Asia Pacific region.

"We can do business integration with Singapore. Our door is open to Singapore businesses. Let's not view Singapore as a competitor," he said.

Although Singapore does not have its own natural energy resources it has a larger refining capacity than Malaysia.

Petronas also said it would build a new liquefied natural gas receiving and re-gasification terminal within the RAPID facility to support the development of RAPID.

-AFP/ck



> http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...657&sec=business#13052844905631&if_height=582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Datuk Seri Mohd Najib Tun Abdul Razak making the announcement on Friday - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

> Perak


*7 shortlisted for Vale mega project*
By Francis Fernandez Published: 2011/05/05
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/VALEXXX-2/Article/index_html

Kuala Lumpur: Brazil's Vale International SA, the world's second largest mining company, has shortlisted as many as seven Malaysian companies to undertake the first phase of a US$2.5 billion (RM7.45 billion) infrastructure development project in Perak.

People involved in the tender process told Business Times that the seven companies shortlisted for the first phase work are required to submit a detailed plan by next week.

It is understood that Muhibbah Engineering (M) Bhd, Gadang Bhd and Sunway Construction Bhd are among the seven companies that have been shortlisted.

"All the submissions will have to be in by the 10th of May," said a source.

It is believed that the first phase will focus on earth works job, as well as the flattening of land in the area.

The total cost for the earth work portion of the contract is estimated to be in the region of between RM200 million and RM300 million.

It is further understood that Vale expects the chosen contractor to start work at the site by as early as July.

Earlier, KYM Holdings Bhd was awarded a contract by Vale to act as consultant and also to help in securing land and development order approval from the relevant government authorities.

Last year, Vale also bought more than 460 hectares of land in Teluk Rubiah, Manjung, near the Straits of Malacca from KYM Holdings Bhd for slightlty more than RM200 million.

The land will be used to build a distribution centre and a pelletising plant, which will be able to convert raw iron ore into pellets that are used in steel production.

Vale also intends to build a sea port for its own use as it will be able to ship the pellets to China and India at a cheaper cost.

The seaport terminal will have a sufficient depth to accommodate ships of 400,000 dead weight tonnes and handling capacity for moving up to 30 million tonnes of iron ore in the initial phase.

Previous reports citing Vale had said that the first phase will involve a total capital expenditure of US$900 million (RM2.68 billion), which includes the US$98 million (RM292 million) the company had already spent in 2010.


----------



## nazrey

> Negeri Sembilan


*Gulf Petroleum signs deals for RM17b hub*
Published: 2011/05/30
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/29GULFAZ/Article/

*KUALA LUMPUR: Qatar-based Gulf Petroleum (M) Sdn Bhd (GPLM) has signed agreements with consortium groups from China, Hong Kong and India to jointly develop its RM17 billion integrated oil and gas complex in Port Dickson.*

Marmagoa Steel Ltd and Rukmani Finance Pte Ltd, which are led by India-based businessman Ashok Mittal, have formed a consortium with a local partner - Extrarich Marine Sdn Bhd. 

Together, this consortium will undertake the financing, construction and supply of steel to build storage facility at the complex.

China-based telecom solutions provider Huawei Technologies has also come onboard to participate in the development of the complex. The group will cover the information technology and telecommunication aspects of the plant.

Meanwhile, Hong Kong-based Oriental Air Energy Investment Corp Ltd will undertake the financing and construction of the power supply requirements of the complex by utilising patented green air-powered technology.

GPLM managing director Nor Azmi Abdullah said the group has received official proposals from 35 countries worldwide interested to participate in the setting up of the complex. They include banking groups, government-linked investment companies and oil and gas companies.

"We will have more partnerships like the ones signed today. We are carefully studying the proposals at this stage," he said during a media briefing yesterday.

Construction of the complex would begin once the company has finalised outstanding regulatory issue with the authorities. "We hope to start construction by second quarter next year," he said.

The complex, targeted to be fully completed by 2015, is located at Port Dickson on a 607.5ha of land. It would include a refinery, petrochemical plant and storage facilities and would be able to produce about 150,000 barrels of oil per day.

The complex was intended to be GPLM's regional hub for its activities in Asia Pacific. The company had earlier secured crude oil supply among consortium members and has finalised initial agreements on products off-take arrangement with several countries within Asean and in Asia Pacific.


----------



## nazrey

> Pahang


*RM5.06bil rollout for Pahang infrastructure*
By ROSLINA MOHAMAD Saturday May 28, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2011/5/28/southneast/8766179&sec=southneast

State Secretary Datuk Seri Muhammad Safian Ismail said the main road project which was already approved is the RM1.9bil central spine road linking central Pahang bordering Kelantan to Negri Sembilan.

“The 390km dual carriageway links Gua Musang (Kelantan) to Lipis, Raub, Karak, Bentong and down south to Pahang-Negri Sembilan border.

“However, the focus will be on a 276km stretch that is in Lipis, Raub and Bentong,’’ he said.

Muhammad Safian added that the project was divided into several packages and the stretch to be involved under the first rolling plan was from Kampung Kubang Rusa to Kampung Kechur in Lipis.

“It cost RM350mil for a road spanning 38km,” he added.

Another upgrading road work approved was the long and winding 183km stretch between Benta, Jerantut and Maran.

“It is a long-standing problem and has been raised many times during state assembly sittings including the recent one.

“The road is known for its sharp turns and bends,” he added.

The project, said Muhammad Safian, would also involve new alignments and land acquisition as well as replacing eight bridges.

Under the RPP, a six-kilometre road in Jerantut town RM50mil would also be implemented.

“The state was also expected to build an integrated palm oil cluster complex on a 200ha land in the Kuantan Port industrial area,” he said.

A business viability study would be carried out under the East Coast Economic Region (ECER) masterplan, Muhammad Safian said, adding, it would house palm oil downstream activities.

He also said projects that were ongoing included the RM480mil International College of Automotive by DRB-HICOM Berhad while RM300mil had been allocated for infrastructure facilities in the Tanjung Agas oil and gas and maritime industrial park.

Both projects, he added, would be implemented in Pekan.


----------



## nazrey

> Penang


*New RM1.2bil dam to be built in Penang*
Published: Monday May 30, 2011 MYT 5:18:00 PM
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/5/30/nation/20110530172940&sec=nation

GEORGE TOWN: The federal government will build a new dam and enlarge the Mengkuang dam in Penang in a bid to increase water capacity in the state by 3.8 times.

State Barisan Nasional working committee chairman, Datuk Dr Teng Hock Nan, said the RM1.2bil project would be implemented soon.

To this end, an agreement will be inked between Energy, Green Technology and Water Minister Datuk Peter Chin Fah Kui and Penang Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng in Putrajaya on Thursday.

Dr Teng said the deal showed that the federal government had not forsaken Penang although Barisan was no longer at the helm.

"The project demonstrates that the Barisan federal government has not marginalised the state government led by the opposition pact, as claimed by Lim Guan Eng," he told reporters here Monday.

Dr Teng said that for the past 50 years, the Barisan government had been giving attention to the state's water supply needs, which included the construction of Air Itam, Teluk Bahang and Mengkuang dams. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

> Kelantan


*RM144mil Allocated For Infrastructure Facilities In Kelantan This Year*
2 Jan 2011
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/1/2/nation/20110102193627&sec=nation

KOTA BARU: The Rural and Regional Development Ministry has allocated RM144mil to provide infrastructure facilities in Kelantan this year, Deputy Minister Datuk Hasan Malek said Sunday.

He said the projects included the provision of water and electricity supply, construction of roads, and building of houses for the poor.

"We expect more infrastructure projects to be implemented this year and the big allocation is being channeled to the state to ensure that all the people benefit," he told reporters after a school opening day function organized by the Kubang Kerian Umno, here.

At the event, 70 primary pupils and secondary students in the Kubang Kerian parliamentary constituency received schooling paraphernalia including uniforms and school bags.


----------



## nazrey

*PENANG INFRASTRUCTURES*
Population (2010): 1,520,143
*Penang International Airport*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12030618254








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jieloe/8629209585/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/klybmy91/10646375135

*Rapid Penang*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedumbestass/5726475522/in/set-72157626821108538








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedumbestass/5726251808/in/set-72157626821108538

*Penang Hill Railway*

Penang Hill by SweetYusof, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeeky48/5502083355/

*Batu Kawan stadium*
Capacity: 40,000


















http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rPtk4uxWgb5RnwM0Jn9hBw

*Sungai Prai Bridge*
http://dar.dargroup.com/Projects/Sungai-Prai-Bridge



















*Penang First/Second Bridge*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardex/12876717705/








http://media.themalaysianinsider.com/assets/uploads/articles/penang_secondbrige_tmi.jpg

*Subterranean Penang International Convention and Exhibition Centre (SPICE)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/troy16/14274525265

*Electrified Double Track in Penang*
Butterworth Station 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14154412083/in/set-72157644157405808

Prai Swing Bridge









http://www.waagner-biro.com/de/spar...zen/referenz/drehbruecke-ueber-den-prai-river

BKT Tengah Station 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14043005681/in/set-72157644429449903








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947711060/in/set-72157644157405808

Bkt Mertajam Station









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/13947671747/in/set-72157644157405808








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14134610524/in/set-72157644157405808

Tasek Gelugor Station 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14023038506/in/set-72157644429449903

*Penang Port*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonprimmer/6673111563/

DSC03465_2560px by koinmove, on Flickr

*Sweetenham Pier Cruise Terminal*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stinkee/14990522415








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fast_facts/5421265846/

*Penang City Marina & Ferry Terminal*









*Marina Straits Quay *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8275824613/

*Universiti Sains Malaysia (USM) *









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/5338003.jpg

*Wawasan Open University*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikecogh/5671775731

*KPJ PENANG SPECIALIST HOSPITAL*









http://izzahazfar.blogspot.com/2012_03_01_archive.html

*COMING SOON: Penang Sentral (Ferry, Rail Bus, Taxi Hub)* @ Butterworth










Locaion: Butterworth









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8179/7913985674_597e8b5b9b_b.jpg​


----------



## nazrey

*Johor Bahru INFRASTRUCTURE*
Senai International Airport








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5097/5441217201_75971ae7f1_b.jpg








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57011096

Custom, Immigration & Quarantine (CIQ Complex) 








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2258/2083393210_1c6da085cb_o.jpg








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23323052








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38913817








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23324294








http://www.gerbangperdana.com.my/portals/gp06_/images/main_gsb_progress_uptodate.jpg

JB Sentral Railway Station @ CIQ Complex









http://www.gerbangperdana.com.my/portals/gp06_/newsclips/tstar_images/tstar-081215.jpg








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/38502337.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolinsights/5298388375/

Sultan Ismail Hospital










Columbia Asia Hospital Nusajaya









http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...bia-Asia-Opens-Hospital-Nusajaya#.VExdeCKUeZw

COMING SOON: Gleneagles Medini Hospital










UNIVERSITI TEKNOLOGI MALAYSIA
SINCE 1975



















Iskandar Malaysia EduCity™: Newcastle University Medicine Malaysia (NUMed Malaysia)









https://plus.google.com/114163094426138518211/photos

Iskandar Malaysia EduCity™: Reading University









https://www.easyuni.com/media/institution/photo/2015/07/23/Easy_Uni_4_2.jpg.1200x1200_q85_crop.jpg

Iskandar Malaysia EduCity™: University of Southampton Malaysia Campus










Iskandar Malaysia EduCity™: USC School of Cinematic Arts - Multimedia University









http://grandmedini.my/sites/default/files/amenities/Multimedia-University-(MMU)-(2).jpg

Iskandar Malaysia EduCity™: Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology (NMIT)










Iskandar Malaysia EduCity™: THE Management Development Institute of Singapore (MDIS) Malaysia Campus
underconstruction










Raffles American School 
Persiaran Ledang Heights
underconstruction










Second Link Bridge to Singapore









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16968678

SINGAPORE-JOHOR BAHRU RING ROAD










Sungai Johor Bridge









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98742971

Port of Puteri Harbour Ferry Terminal









http://grandmedini.my/sites/default/files/amenities/Terminal-Ferry-Puteri-Harbour.jpg

Port of Tanjung Pelepas (PTP)









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/2906347405_43d8c5dbfd_b.jpg








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1077/551722098_b51306a8d2_b.jpg​


----------



## tearheaven

no more update on Malaysia projects?


----------



## terrance511

looks very nice


----------



## Devi10

WOW, really its wonderful. After seeing all these images I wish to visit Malaysia.


----------



## destablanco4

gfujhfvikjgvoulj


----------



## Enes.Abar

*thank you*

thanks alot


----------



## ankitsuhane2002

Malaysia is really very beautiful. I have visited Malaysia few days ago for 7 days. I went there with my friends in my vacations to enjoy


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: MALAYSIA INFRASTRUCTURE DEVELOPMENTS *
*COMPLETED 2015*
- University College of Technology Sarawak (Sarawak)
- University of Reading Malaysia (UoRM) @ EduCity (Johor)
- East Coast Expressway phase2 (Pahang, Terengganu)
- Central Spine (Kelantan, Pahang)
- Electrified Double Track between Ipoh-Padang Besar (329km) (Perak, Kedah, Penang, Perlis)
- The first electrical locomotive for KTM
- Kuala Terengganu Specialist (KTS) Hospital (Terengganu)
- Oriental Melaka Straits Medical Centre (Malacca)
- Gleneagles Medini Hospital (Johor)
- Gleneagles Kota Kinabalu Hospital (Sabah)
- Sandakan Airport (Sabah)

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR INFRASTRUCTURE DEVELOPMENTS 
(KL, PJ, USJ, PUTRAJAYA, SEPANG)*
*COMPLETED 2015*
- BRT Sunway Line
- KTM New Class 93
- RapidKL New 4-car Monorail
- RapidKL New Car LRT (Ampang Line)
- RapidKL Double Decker Bus
- Heriot-Watt University Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*University College of Technology Sarawak (UCTS)*
Sibu, Sarawak









http://stevelinglt.blogspot.com/2014/02/university-college-of-technology-sarawak.html

*University of Reading Malaysia (UoRM) @ EduCity (Johor)*










*Upgraded Sandakan Airport*









https://foursquare.com/v/sandakan-airport-sdk/4d9de68ca85fd7ce57ce5b1a/photos

*Central Spine *









http://www.pesona.com.my/gua-musang-3f/#ad-image-6

*Electrified Double Track between Ipoh-Padang Besar (329km)*









https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/status/631740608135081984/photo/1


----------



## Ales Loprais

Hello my friends


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIA INFRASTRUCTURE DEVELOPMENTS *
*UNDERCONSTRUCTION *
- Pengerang Independent Deepwater Petroleum Terminals (Johor)
- 233km West Coast Expressway (Perak, Selangor)
- Penang Sentral (Penang)
- Third Klang Bridge (Selangor)
- Drawbridge (Terengganu)
- JKNS new railway station and HQ @ Aeropod (Sabah)
- Kota Kinabalu City Library (Sabah)
- Sabah International Convention Centre (Sabah)
- Raffles American School (Johor)
- MDIS @ EduCity (Johor)
- Raffles University Iskandar @ EduCity (Johor)
- UCTS Phase2 (Sarawak)
- A new cable car station and a new 10,000 seat arena within the world’s first 20th Century Fox World in Genting (Pahang)
- Miri Airport Extension (Sarawak)
- Kulim International Airport (Kedah)
- Subterranean Penang International Conference & Exhibition (Penang)

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR INFRASTRUCTURE DEVELOPMENTS *
(KL, PJ, USJ, PUTRAJAYA, SEPANG)
*UNDERCONSTRUCTION *
- MRT Kajang Line
- RapidKL LRT Ampang Line Extension
- RapidKL LRT Kelana Jaya Line Extension
- KTM Komuter Port Klang Line Extension
- KTM Komuter Seremban Line New/Upgrading Station; KL Eco City, Sungai Buloh, Subang Jaya
- MATRADE Exhibition & Convention Centre
- Tabung Haji Convention Centre Sepang
- Pantai 2 Underground Sewage Treatment Plant
- River of Life
- Xiamen University Malaysia Campus


----------



## nazrey

*Foreign University/College/Institute/School in Malaysia*
*UPDATE 2015:*
- [UK] University of Nottingham Malaysia Campus, Semenyih, Selangor 
- [UK] Newcastle University of Medicine Malaysia (NUMed), Nusajaya, Johor 
- [UK] University of Southampton Malaysia Campus, Nusajaya, Johor 
- [UK] Malrborough College Malaysia, Nusajaya, Johor 
- [UK] University of Reading Malaysia, Nusajaya, Johor 
- [UK] Epsom College, Nilai, Negeri Sembilan 
- [UK] Heriot-Watt University Malaysia, Putrajaya
- [AUSTRALIA] Curtin University Sarawak Malaysia, Miri, Sarawak
- [AUSTRALIA] Swinburne University of Technology Sarawak Campus, Kuching, Sarawak
- [AUSTRALIA] Monash University Malaysia, Bandar Sunway, Selangor
- [AUSTRALIA] Australian International School, Seri Kembangan, Selangor
- [SINGAPORE] Raffles American School, Nusajaya, Johor _[underconstruction]_
- [SINGAPORE] MDIS Malaysia, Nusajaya, Johor _[underconstruction]_
- [SINGAPORE] Raffles University, Nusajaya, Johor _[coming soon]_
- [NETHERLANDS] Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology (NMIT), Nusajaya, Johor 
- [FRANCE] Lycée Français Kuala Lumpur, Jalan Dutamas Raya, KL
- [INDIA] Manipal International University, Nilai, Negeri Sembilan
- [CHINA] Xiamen University Malaysia, Salak Tinggi, Sepang, Selangor _[underconstruction]_

*INTERNATIONAL COLLABORATION*
- [USA-MALAYSIA] USC School of Cinematic Arts - Multimedia University, Nusajaya, Johor 
- [UK-MALAYSIA] International University of Malaya-Wales (IUMW), Kuala Lumpur
- [IRELAND-USA-MALAYSIA] Royal College of Surgeons in Ireland-UC San Diego School of Medicine-Perdana University Graduate School of Medicine, Serdang, Selangor
- [GERMANY-MALAYSIA] University of Passau-Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM), Bangi, Selangor
- [GERMANY] German-Malaysian Institute, Kajang, Selangor
- [JAPAN-MALAYSIA] Toyohashi University of Technology-Universiti Sains Malaysia (USM), Penang


> *NEW COMPLETED 2015*
> - [UK] University of Reading Malaysia, Nusajaya, Johor
> - [UK] Heriot-Watt University Malaysia, Putrajaya
> 
> 
> 
> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *University of Reading Malaysia Campus @ EduCity (Johor)*
> COMPLETED
> The University of Reading is a public university located in Reading, Berkshire, United Kingdom. It was established in 1892 as University College, Reading and received its Royal Charter in 1926 from King George V. It was the only university to receive its charter between the two world wars and is therefore a red brick university.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.easyuni.com/media/institution/photo/2015/07/23/Easy_Uni_4_2.jpg.1200x1200_q85_crop.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Heriot Watt University*
> http://architizer.com/projects/heriot-watt-university/
> Putrajaya, Malaysia
> COMPLETED
> The first phase of the City Campus development housing the Heriot-Watt University Malaysia is aspired to be a catalyst to enliven the Malaysian administrative capital of Putrajaya, 16 miles south of Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[USA-MALAYSIA] USC School of Cinematic Arts - Multimedia University, Nusajaya, Johor *
> http://fca.mmu.edu.my/main/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://grandmedini.my/sites/default/files/amenities/Multimedia-University-(MMU)-(2).jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nazrey

*KEDAH INFRASTRUCTURE*
Sultan Abdul Halim Airport









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14025925722/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/slax/3202473993/








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10892919








http://prettysimplynormal.blogspot.com/2014/04/snapshots-tuanku-abdul-halim-airport.html

Departure Lobby by TAjnSHam_FIddinNtasha, on Flickr

Langkawi Airport


Langkawi Airport by Vladislav Kulebakin, on Flickr








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68651952

LANGKAWI CABLE CAR









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azmiazizz/4783831178/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/azima83/4781027407/

Langkawi Sky Bridge









http://www.flickr.com/photos/razukun/3516071252/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3474701745/

Langkawi Cruise Port










Langkawi-4 by gerrylawson, on Flickr
_DSC9063 1k by Chan Hawkins, on Flickr
_DSC9224 .5k by Chan Hawkins, on Flickr

ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK KEDAH SECTION


Gurun Station 2T (MARCH 2014) by MMC GAMUDA, on Flickr

Anak Bukit Station 2 (Jan 2014) by MMC GAMUDA, on Flickr

Anak Bukit Station 1 (Jan 2014) by MMC GAMUDA, on Flickr
Kodiang Station 2 (Jan 2014) by MMC GAMUDA, on Flickr

Sg. Petani Station 2 (Jan 2014) by MMC GAMUDA, on Flickr









AIU - Albukhary International University

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/wizan/4852532602/









The Sg Petani eastern bypass road









https://picasaweb.google.com/102589365715580646681/SceneryBuildingLandscapes#5139366504560659570

@ Kedah








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jalankotatanah/6528995507/

Hospital Sultanah Bahiyah
Alor Setar









http://farramylittleworld.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-story.html

Amanjaya Specialist Centre Services (NEW)
The first green hospital in Malaysia, Sungai Petani










http://www.amanjayasc.com/

Photovoltaic Solar Panels at the roof of the hospital









http://www.amanjayasc.com/#!green-hospital/c1d78

Hot Water Solar Panels at the roof top building









http://www.amanjayasc.com/#!green-hospital/c1d78









https://plus.google.com/+Amanjayasc123/about








http://www.amanjayasc.com/

Universiti Utara Malaysia (UUM)









http://www.masterstudies.com/universities/Malaysia/UUM/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/8716196840/in/photostream/

The Asian Institute of Medicine, Science and Technology (AIMST) University
Bedong, Kedah



















Kulim High-Tech Park









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewenyi/5343258693/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/seven...i5P-duqi7Z-d6iQ7A-d6iPm3-d6iPef-coYzL3-coYz3S

Stadium Darul Aman
Alor Setar, Kedah









Alor Setar Tower 
a 165.5 m (543 ft) telecommunication tower in Alor Setar, Kedah
Apart from serving the role of a telecommunication tower, it also caters as a tourist destination for the town








​


----------



## nazrey

*KELANTAN INFRASTRUCTURE*
Sultan Ismail Petra Airport









https://muhammadismailibrahim.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/kb-airport.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe....jpg/1024px-Kota_Bharu_Airport_Apron_View.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/Kota_Bahru_(Sultan_Ismail_Petra)_Airport_MRD.jpg

Central Spine 
Central Spine Road, Federal Routes 8 and 9 is a new highway under construction in the central of Peninsula Malaysia, Malaysia. It is a toll-free highway. The 325 km (201 miles) highway replaces the former 2-lane 8 Gua Musang Highway and 9 Karak-Tampin highway. 









http://www.pesona.com.my/gua-musang-3f/#ad-image-5


















Asia Pacific Flight Training
Asia Pacific Flight Training is a flying academy located at the Sultan Ismail Petra Airport, Kota Bharu, Kelantan









http://www.apft.edu.my/images/apft/facilities/fleet/flight.jpg








http://www.apft.edu.my/images/apft/facilities/flight-academy/training2.jpg

KOTA BAHRU CITY BUS

















​


----------



## nazrey

*TERENGGANU INFRASTRUCTURE*
Sultan Mahmud Airport
Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3308/4593873978_517901cb04_b.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2642/4048716365_57b2f7851a_b.jpg

KT _DSC3487 by DograExposures, on Flickr

Redang Island Airport









http://www.merawan.com/wp-content/o...r-general-aviation-pilots/galimg/redang03.jpg








http://www.merawan.com/wp-content/o...r-general-aviation-pilots/galimg/redang02.jpg

Berjaya Air at Redang Airport by Alan Fong, on Flickr

Taman Ilmu Universiti Sultan Zainal Abidin (UniSZA)
Besut, Terengganu









http://www.carigold.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?threadid=448069&page=1

Universiti Malaysia Terengganu (UMT)









http://terengganutimes.com/ttimes/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/header_utama.jpg

East Coast Express Way









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94647598








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65308440








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82405626








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73453457

Terengganu Indoor Stadium









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5683256888_cbd1f2fa73_b.jpg

Women & Children Hospital
Kuala Terengganu









http://teganukita.my/pusat-rawatan-ibu-dan-bayi-hsnz-buka-selewat-lewatnya-awal-2015/

Kuala Terengganu Specialist Hospital
Jalan Sultan Mahmud, Kuala Terengganu









https://twitter.com/ohmytranung/status/614536555504472067​


----------



## nazrey

*PAHANG INFRASTRUCTURE*
Sultan Ahmad Shah Airport

Kuantan Airport by Eunice Chan, on Flickr
Kuantan Airport Malaysia by hoomanz, on Flickr

East Coast Expressway 

Lebuhraya Pantai Timur 2 LPT2 (20) by Aisyah, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/zairi/128819591/in/album-72057594107553435/

Karak Toll Gate 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zairi/148071827/in/album-72057594107553435/

GENTING SKYWAY









https://www.flickr.com/photos/razuryza/3602404461/
Genting Highland by radioink, on Flickr

International College of Automotive (iCAM)
Pekan , Pahang









http://www.thestar.com.my/~/media/I...izd_abv_1501_DRBPDF.ashx/?w=620&h=413&crop=1&








http://utm-eimarace.blogspot.com/2015/08/pertandingan-presentation-pembentangan.html

Universiti Malaysia Pahang (UMP)









http://www.ump.edu.my/sites/default.../slideshow/ump-pekan-2015_0.jpg?itok=YfDGfMX3

rapidKUANTAN









http://uty.ac.id/2014/10/mahasiswa-teknik-sipil-uty-kaji-rapid-kuantan-malaysia-dan-trans-jogja/
DSC00120 (2) by S.A. Najam, on Flickr








http://newsroom.scania.com/en-group/files/2014/02/RapidKuantan-receives-60-new-buses-from-Scania.jpg

Sultan Ahmad Shah International Convention Centre, Kuantan









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shahreign92/5883643003/

Kuantan Medical Centre









http://www.kenwisesb.com/?project=kuantan-medical-centre








http://www.kenwisesb.com/?project=kuantan-medical-centre
​


----------



## nazrey

*PERLIS INFRASTRUCTURE*
ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK PERLIS SECTION

Perlis - Bukit Chuping by alchemistar, on Flickr
Bukit Ketri Station 2T (MARCH 2014) by MMC GAMUDA, on Flickr

Class 93 EMU ETS ETS203 at Arau 









https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/media








http://lelakidarigunung.blogspot.com/2014/08/stesen-baharu-keretapi-arau.html

@Chuping, Perlis 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58124742








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94811115

Hospital Tuanku Fauziah









http://www.omaq.org/v3/alun-kamalan...kangar-17-julai-2015-malam-hari-raya-pertama/

Politeknik Tuanku Syed Sirajuddin (PTSS)
Arau

Politeknik Arau, Perlis 1 by Mohd Zairi Mohamad Rozali, on Flickr

Ferry Terminal
Kuala Perlis - Langkawi









http://qulamirulhakim.blogspot.com/2014/04/terminal-feri-jeti-kuala-perlis-langkawi.html








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5159/7001496106_37f197fd70_b.jpg

Padang Besar terminated KTM station
Malaysia-Thailand border town

Padang Besar Railway Terminal on the Malaysia - Thailand Border by Oliver Davis, on Flickr​


----------



## nazrey

*NEGERI SEMBILAN INFRASTRUCTURE*
ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK NEGERI SEMBILAN SECTION









http://enchek-bard.blogspot.com/2011_05_01_archive.html








http://www.dasazman.com/railwaystation.html












http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=3&with_photo_id=48801761&order=date_desc&user=5610145

http://masbagusadventure.wordpress.com/2013/04/12/2013-railfans-trip-across-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-3-of-19/

http://masbagusadventure.wordpress.com/2013/04/12/2013-railfans-trip-across-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-3-of-19/

http://masbagusadventure.wordpress.com/2013/04/12/2013-railfans-trip-across-malaya-malaysia-and-singapore-part-3-of-19/

[url]https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/media

Islamic Science University of Malaysia









https://plus.google.com/photos/+HadiHanifah/albums/5667065235925866817

Manipal International University (MIU)
Nilai campus 









http://www.atsa.com.my/images/images_green_buildings/Manipal-7.jpg








http://www.atsa.com.my/images/images_green_buildings/Manipal-5.jpg








http://www.putranilai.com.my/wp-con...ipal-international-university-putra-nilai.jpg

Kajang–Seremban Highway









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41537152








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109110437








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109226980

Seremban - Kuala Lumpur Road









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32232386
​


----------



## nazrey

*PERAK INFRASTRUCTURE*
Sultan Azlan Shah Airport









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8330/8115395113_58c3a3f349_b.jpg








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8325/8115399721_5b41e7126e_b.jpg

The Pangkor Island Airport
















http://www2s.biglobe.ne.jp/ito-nori/pkg/pkg150j.html

ELECTRIFIED DOUBLE TRACK PERAK SECTION









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7424/9294103749_ebe1454c84_b.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/3051802647_c6c04087ab_b.jpg








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8216931094/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14111150436/in/set-72157644157405808








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmcgamuda/14134590824/in/set-72157644157405808

Amanjaya Bus Terminal
IPOH









http://imagesofipoh.blogspot.com/2013/06/todays-meru-raya.html



















Universiti Tunku Abdul Rahman (UTAR)
Kampar, Perak








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3664/3465789888_786e684e89_b.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4098039103/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sliparjepunkecik/4834840262/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfredykh/8249074297

Universiti Teknologi PETRONAS (UTP)
Tronoh, Perak









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sintaro2012/14424682431








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sintaro2012/14426940294








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sintaro2012/14427334814








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sintaro2012/14425165091/in/photostream/​


----------



## QalzimCity

Cool...beautiful


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE DEVELOPMENTS *



> *COMPLETED 2015*
> *KL & Greater KL*
> *Malaysia*





> *COMPLETING SOON 2016*
> *KL & Greater KL*
> - New ERL Train | 6 Sets | Arrive: May 2016
> - New Bombarider INNOVIA Metro 300 for RapidKL LRT KJ Line
> - RapidKL LRT KJ Line Extension (17.7km)
> - RapidKL LRT Ampang Line (17km)
> - Phase One of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line from Sungai Buloh to Semantan
> - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line Extension to Subang Skypark
> - KTM Komuter Seremban Line New/Upgrading Station; KL Eco City, Sungai Buloh, Subang Jaya
> - Xiamen University Malaysia Campus
> - Malaysia International Trade and Exhibition Centre (Mitec)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.greenbuildingindex.org/organisation-certified-buildings-NRNC-08.html
> 
> - Tabung Haji Hotel and Convention Center Sepang
> - Pantai 2 Sewage Treatment Plant (STP) Green Transformation Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Malaysia*
> - Management Development Institute of Singapore (MDIS) @ EduCity, Nusajya, Johor
> - Raffles American School, Malaysia Campus, Nusajaya, Johor
> - The chemical plants of Petronas refinery and petrochemical integrated development project (RAPID), Pengerang, Johor
> - Puteri Harbour Bridge, Nusajaya, Johor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JDT Indoor Training Centre, Johor Bahru, Johor
> - MOVIE ANIMATION PARK STUDIOS (MAPS), Bandar Meru Raya, Ipoh, Perak
> - MAHA Tower, Langkawi, Kedah
> - The St. Regis Hotel Langkawi and Convention Center, Langkawi, Kedah
> - Subterranean Penang International Conference & Exhibition (Penang)
> - KUCHING GOLDEN BRIDGE, Kuching, Sarawak
> - JKNS new railway station and HQ @ Aeropod, Sabah
> - KOTA KINABALU REGIONAL LIBRARY, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE DEVELOPMENTS *



> *ON-GOING PROJECT*
> *KL & Greater KL*
> - River of Life (Precinct 7) - 2017
> - Klang’s Third Bridge - 2017
> - MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line - 2017
> - Bukit Jalil National Sports Complex Regeneration - 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Malaysia*
> - Malaysia Airlines Restructuring
> - Drawbridge in Kuala Terengganu City Centre, Terengganu
> - VELODROME Nasional Malaysia, Nilai, Negeri Sembilan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ipoh Convention Centre, Perak
> - Malaysia-China Kuantan Industrial Park (MCKIP), Pahang
> - 20th Century Fox World @ Genting Highland, Pahang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang
> - Upgrading Sultan Ahmad Shah Airport, Kuantan, Pahang
> - Central Spine Road (CSR) (Kota Bharu-Kuala Krai Section), Kelantan
> - West Coast Expressway (Taiping, Perak to Banting in Selangor - 233 km)
> - PAN BORNEO HIGHWAY (2,083 km), Sabah, Sarawak
> - Mukah Airport, Mukah, Sarawak
> - Sabah International Convention Centre, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Wawasan Bus Terminal, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
> - KPJ Hospital Bandar Dato' Onn, Johor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EduCity, Nusajaya, Johor
> - Pagoh Education Hub, Johor
> - JOHOR BAHRU: SG SEGGET RIVER REVITALISATION
> - Penang Sentral, Penang





> *NEW MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECT 2016*
> _starting soon_
> - MRT2 (Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya) 52.2km
> - LRT3 (One Utama-Klang-Johan Setia) 36km
> - Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Track Project (197km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lrt3.com.my/v14/index.php/2015-02-13-03-29-33/peta-integrasi


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE DEVELOPMENTS *



> *PROPOSAL/APPROVE PROJECTS*
> *KL & Greater KL*
> - MRT Circle Line
> - KL-Singapore High Speed Rail
> - Bandar Malaysia HSR Terminus
> - KL-Klang BRT
> - KL Tramway
> - Putrajaya Monorail
> - Monorail Extension to Bandar Sunway
> - ERL Extension
> - Integrated Transport Terminal - Gombak
> - Integrated Transport Terminal - Sungai Buloh
> - Langat Sewage Treatment Plant, Kajang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archiconic.com/projects/ASB-Institutional-Recreational.pdf
> 
> - KLIA NEW SATELLITE TERMINAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Malaysia*
> - Peneng LRT, Monorail, Tram, Cable Car, Undergound Tunnel
> - JB RTS, BRT
> - Nusajaya HSR Station
> - Sarawak Railway
> - Sabah Railway Extension
> - Rehabilitation East Coast Peninsular Railway
> - Kulim International Airport
> - Bukit Kayu Hitam CIQ (Malaysia-Thailand)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *RAIL WORKS: COMPLETING SOON 2016
> KL & Greater KL*
> - New ERL Train | 6 Sets | Arrive: May 2016
> - New Bombarider INNOVIA Metro 300 for RapidKL LRT KJ Line
> - RapidKL LRT KJ Line Extension (17.7km)
> 
> _SUBANG JAYA INTERCHANGE STATION (RapidKL LRT KJ Line + KTM Komuter Port Klang Line)_
> - RapidKL LRT Ampang Line (17km)
> 
> _PUTRA HEIGHTS INTEGRATED STATION (RapidKL LRT KJ Line + RapidKL LRT Ampang Line)_
> - Phase One of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line from Sungai Buloh to Semantan
> 
> _SUNGAI BULOH INTERCHANGE/INTEGRATED STATION (MRT Serdang, Putrajaya Line + MRT Kajang Line + KTM Komuter Seremban Line + KTM ETS)_
> _KWASA DAMANSARA INTEGRATED STATION (MRT Kajang Line + MRT Serdang, Putrajaya Line)_
> _KG SELAMAT INTEGRATED STATION (MRT Kajang Line + MRT Serdang, Putrajaya Line)_
> - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line Extension to Subang Skypark
> - KTM Komuter Seremban Line New/Upgrading Station; KL Eco City, Sungai Buloh, Subang Jaya
> 
> _KL ECO CITY INTERCHANGE STATION (RapidKL LRT KJ Line + KTM Komuter Seremban Line) _


----------



## nazrey

*Manjung 4, Malaysia, the first ultra-supercritical steam power plant in South East Asia*






*Manjung 1, 2, 3 & 4 Power Plant*
Manjung, Perak


nazrey said:


> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manjung 1, 2, 3 & 4 Power Plant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mjg-4.blogspot.com/2013/01/20122012-aerial-photography.html
> 
> Extension: Manjung 4 Power Plant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://mjg-4.blogspot.com/search?up...-max=2016-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=17
Click to expand...

*Manjung 4 power station fulfills two objectives of energy policy*
February 3, 2016, Wednesday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2016/0...ion-fulfills-two-objectives-of-energy-policy/

LUMUT: The Manjung 4 coal-fired power station in Manjung, near here, can generate 1,000 megawatts of electricity and at the same time, fulfill two objectives of the national energy policy, namely supply security and preserving the environment.

The Manjung 4 plant is part of the Sultan Azlan Shah Power Station.

Energy, Green Technology and Water Minister Datuk Seri Dr Maximus Ongkili said the use of “Ultra Super-Critical” modern and state-of-the-art technology at the power station ensures power generation that is safe and at the same time, overcomes environmental concerns.

He said with the Manjung 4 power station, the dependency on electricity supply can be strengthened via cost effective construction.

“The use of effective equipment to control air pollution will ensure that pollutants are curtailed and do not surpass the standards set by the Department of Environment,” he said in his speech at the inauguration of the Sultan Azlan Shah Power Station yesterday.

The event was officiated by the Sultan of Perak, Sultan Nazrin Shah.

Elaborating further, Ongkili said he was confident that the use of green technology will contribute to sustainable development where economic growth and the development of the country can be attained without destroying the environment.

“It can be said that Manjung 4 is a coal-fired power station that uses the most efficient generation technology in Southeast Asia at present,” he added.

He said the generation of electricity using green technology at Manjung 4 also meets one of the key principles of the 11th Malaysia Plan, that is achieving green growth by reducing carbon intensity in the national economy.

*According to Ongkili, Malaysia is not just focusing on green technology but also exploring various sources of renewable energy towards the efforts to provide environmental friendly electricity, including the use of the Feed-in-Tariff (FiT) mechanism such as from solar, biomass, geothermal as well as micro hydro.*

“To accelerate this effort, aggressive measures are being taken to enhance the generation of renewable energy of 1,000 MW from 2017 to 2020 through the construction of large capacity solar energy facilities.

“We are also building biomass plants that generate biogas and also geothermal facilities to produce electricity,” he added.

Ongkili said the initiatives being taken by Malaysia are aimed at generating an installed capacity of 2080 MW from renewable energy, that is 7.8 per cent of the overall installed capacity by 2020 in peninsular Malaysia and Sabah.

He added that the government was also taking a number of measures to reduce the use of electricity by eight per cent in 10 years from 2016, including ensuring that the temperature in government buildings was not lower than 24 degrees Celsius.

Construction of the Manjung 4 project began on March 31, 2011 on a reclaimed island covering 325 hectares near Pulau Rubiah a cost of about RM6 billion. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia ranks No 2 in Asia and No 5 globally for infrastructure investment*
BY RUPA DAMODARAN - 3 MAY 2016 @ 1:03 PM
http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/05/...a-and-no-5-globally-infrastructure-investment










KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia ranks number two in terms of its attractiveness for infrastructure investment in Asia.

It now sits in fifth place globally in the third edition of the Global Infrastructure Investment Index, according to Arcadis, a global design and consultancy firm.

According to the report, Malaysia’s strong economic performance and continued long-term investment in infrastructure have made the market attractive for private/inward investment.

The government’s 11th Malaysia Plan, published in May 2015, emphasised the importance of infrastructure in achieving Malaysia’s transformation into a fully developed nation by 2020.

The plan sets out a continued focus on the strengthening of enabling infrastructure to boost productivity and support economic expansion. Major projects to be completed by 2020 include the Klang Valley MRT Line, the 2,000km Pan Borneo Highway and the West Coast Expressway.

"Completed projects include 93,000km of new roads, increasing the road network by 68 per cent, while investment in urban rail saw a 32 per cent increase."

*It said, in the race to achieve the 2020 goals, a key challenge faced by Malaysia will be to ensure that the quality and sustainability of the new infrastructure are not compromised.*

Also, in the short term, investment is threatened by a number of risks, including its currency depreciation against the dollar and a corruption scandal that has delayed some projects.

Neighbouring Singapore retained its position as the world’s most attractive market for infrastructure investment, with its stable political situation, secure business environment and strong growth potential.

By comparison, in terms of economic scores, China ranks first among the 41 countries analysed, yet its less attractive business conditions and higher risk environment keep it ranked at number 17 in the index.


----------



## nazrey

*Malacca Int’l Cruise Terminal to be completed next year*
Thursday, 23 June 2016 | MYT 11:28 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...tl-cruise-terminal-to-be-completed-next-year/










A scale model of the Malacca International Cruise Terminal at the RM40bil Melaka Gateway project. - Bernama

MALACCA: The construction of the Malacca International Cruise Terminal, part of the *Melaka Gateway project*, will kick off in three months and is expected for completion in 2017.

Malacca Transport, Project Rehabilitation and International Trade committee chairman, Datuk Lim Ban Hong, said the terminal would be able to accommodate four large cruise ships simultaneously.

“We are targeting 250 cruise ships to dock at the terminal per year by 2020 and bring in a strong economic impact to the state,” he told reporters in Malacca on Thursday.

He said this after a visit to the terminal construction site with KAJ Development Sdn Bhd chief executive officer, Datuk Michelle Ong and Luis Ajamil from project consultant, The Royal Carribean.

The RM40bil Melaka Gateway, near Pulau Melaka, is developed by KAJ Development and is the largest man-made island project in South-East Asia.

Among the planned facilities are a marina for yachts, luxury condominiums, bungalows with private marina, tourist eco-parks, theme parks and ports for cruise ships.

“Most tourists travel by land, but with the Melaka Gateway, we will be able to attract more tourists via the sea. This is part of the state’s Transport Development Master Plan,” Lim said.

Meanwhile, Ajamil said Melaka Gateway was the third entity that the Royal Caribbean had collaborated with for jetty construction and development project after Miami and New York in the United States.

“Normally, research on waves, ocean depth, soil conditions and waves flows takes four years but Malacca Gateway only took about two years from 2014,” he said. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> http://www3.weforum.org/docs/gcr/2015-2016/GCR_Flyer_2015-16.pdf


*INFRASTRUCTURE*
*1. HONG KONG
2. SINGAPORE*
3. NATHERLANDS
4. UAE
*5. JAPAN*
6. SWITZERLAND
7. GERMANY
8. FRANCE
9. UK
10. SPAIN
11. USA
*12. TAIWAN*
*13. KOREA REP.*
14. CANADA
15. AUSTRIA
16. AUSTRALIA
17. LUXEMBOURG
18. QATAR
19. ICELAND
20. SWEDEN
21. BELGIUM
22. DENMARK
23. PORTUGALS
*24. MALAYSIA*

....
*39. CHINA
44. THAILAND
62. INDONESIA
64. SRI LANKA
76. VIETNAM
81. INDIA
90. PHILIPPINES*


----------



## nazrey

*Langat Sewage Treatment Plant, Selangor*










_PROGRESSING_
http://www.langatsp.com/photo-video...tralised-sewerage-network-work-progress-21apr


----------



## nazrey

*Investing infrastructure for the future*
BY FINTAN NG Saturday, 13 August 2016
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/08/13/investing-infrastructure-for-the-future/

*TO spend or not to spend on infrastructure bringing benefit to a country’s citizens, that is the dilemma of Governments facing slower economic growth and heavy debt burdens. In Malaysia’s case, growth as measured by gross domestic product (GDP) is likely to slow down further this year, and an indication of this was the cut to the benchmark overnight policy rate on July 13 with another rate-cut expected by a number of economists before the end of the year.*

Weaker growth means lower revenue and that puts pressure on the Federal Government’s budget. The Government is struggling to balance the books and has a persistent fiscal deficit that is increasingly challenging to bring down given the low crude oil price and weaker tax revenue.

In recent years, that has given voice to concerns over the ballooning government debt situation. Debt-to-GDP level, which in Malaysia includes both domestic and external debt, stands at 54.5% or RM631bil as of end-2015, which is close to the 55% debt ceiling imposed by the Government Funding Act 1983.










Contingent liabilities, which are explicit guarantees, stand at 15.4% of GDP or RM178bil. Taken together, these debts come to just under 70% of GDP. There are no estimates for implicit guarantees except what has been made available to the public, which includes the portion of 1Malaysia Development Bhd debt that has not been explicitly guaranteed by the Government.

What is concerning to analysts is that with the slower growth, the Government will find it harder to allocate resources for spending that will bring future benefit to the country either in terms of boosting human capital or the economy by generating jobs through growth while at the same time trying to pare down debt.

With the heavier debt burden and not much leeway to pay down, should the Government be embarking on multi-billion ringgit projects, in which it will have to back by explicitly guaranteeing the loans taken by entities involved in such projects? This will mean that the contingent liabilities will rise, placing even more pressure on government finances, to say nothing of the implicit guarantees.

Examples of such projects include the 2,239km Pan Borneo highway straddling Sabah and Sarawak, with an estimated cost of RM29bil, the 350km Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Railway, widely estimated to cost between RM60bil and RM65bil and MRT Line two, with estimates of between RM28bil and RM30bil.

The International Monetary Fund’s (IMF) resident representative for Malaysia and Singapore, Geoffrey Heenan, believes there is some limited fiscal room in the near-term, and says the 55% ceiling is not absolute from an economic viewpoint. He points out in an e-mail to StarBizWeek that Malaysia has been able to finance its public sector deficits at a relatively low cost mainly because foreign investors are comfortable with holding Malaysian Government Securities (MGS).

“Foreign holdings of MGS have been remarkably stable, despite the fall in oil prices and other global financial shocks. We believe that this reflects investor confidence in Malaysia’s macroeconomic management, based on the prudent monetary policy of Bank Negara and major fiscal initiatives such as subsidy reform and the introduction of the goods and services tax (GST),” Heenan says.

He adds that a modest and temporary increase in debt levels will not have a major impact on investor confidence as long as the Government maintains its commitment to medium-term fiscal sustainability in a credible way. There are those who argue that with slower growth, classic Keynesian economics, which relies on government intervention during bad times, should be implemented. This intervention includes spending on infrastructure and interest-rate cuts. These measures should generate growth, and therefore jobs that will translate into consumption.

Heenan says the country will benefit from more infrastructure. “Effective public infrastructure investment has been shown not only to boost economic growth directly, but also attract new foreign direct investment. It has also been shown to reduce income inequality. This is particularly true when infrastructure improves the access of rural populations to economic opportunities, and health and education services,” he says.










In this context, Heenan, together with other economists, believes that the Pan Borneo highway will play a key role in the development of Sabah and Sarawak. “Well-designed public infrastructure projects can be positive for fiscal sustainability, if these result in higher economic growth. Borrowing to fund public infrastructure, especially in the current global environment of low growth and interest rates, could not only deliver a boost to long-term growth, but also help offset the impact of weak external demand that much of region is now experiencing,” he argues.

But Heenan cautions that there are issues of corporate governance in the public sector and that public investment efficiency can be improved in Malaysia. “Some methods identified by the IMF could be helpful in this regard. Specifically, a new diagnostic tool – the Public Investment Management Assessment (PIMA)– evaluates key public institutions in the planning, allocation and implementation phases of public investment projects,” he says.

Besides PIMA, the IMF has another tool called the Public-Private Partnerships Fiscal Risks Management Model (PFRAM) assessing the potential fiscal costs and risks arising from public-private partnership projects. Heenan says this tool can be relevant to Malaysia given its relatively high public debt level and significant contingent liabilities.

Even so, he says there may be some more scope to curb operational expenditures through efficiency gains. Economists have constantly decried Malaysia’s high operating expenditure stemming from its bloated civil service as well as subsidies.

Heenan says recent fiscal initiatives including the GST and subsidy reforms, have been both growth-friendly and helped support fiscal consolidation but recommends that exemptions and the number of zero-rated items in the GST list be reduced as a way to increase government revenues with minimal impact on growth.


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2016*


> *KL & Greater KL*
> - New KLIA Transit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT-S7AOpWQU
> 
> - New Bombarider INNOVIA Metro 300 for RapidKL LRT KJ Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RapidKL LRT Ampang Line Extension (17km)
> 
> Untitled by Jonathan Fong, on Flickr
> 
> - RapidKL LRT KJ Line Extension (17.7km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...kmU-pRYisd-pDQ7hV-p6ffFt-nYw36e-nYprxW-nWtvT7
> 
> - MRT Feeder Bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/30733552533/
> 
> - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line New/Upgrading Station; Subang Jaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...tion2016.jpg/1024px-SubangJayaStation2016.jpg
> 
> - Xiamen University Malaysia Campus
> - Asia Pacific University of Technology & Innovation (APU)
> - Pantai 2 Sewage Treatment Plant (STP) Green Transformation Project
> - Malaysia International Trade and Exhibition Centre (Mitec)
> - New KTM Stored Value Card - Komuter Link
> - New Interchange station: Subang Jaya - KTM Komuter+LRT KJ Line
> - New Interchange station: Putra Heights - LRT KJ Line+LRT SP Line
> - New Interchange station: USJ7 - LRT KJ Line+BRT Sunway Line
> - New Interchange station: Sungai Buloh - MRT SBK Line+KTM Komuter Line+KTM ETS
> 
> Subang Jaya
> 
> 
> 
> USJ 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://railtravelstation.com/2015/07/11/brt-sunway-line-sunway-setia-jaya-usj-7/
> 
> Putra Heights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sungai Buloh





> *Malaysia*
> - Ulu Jelai Hydroelectric Dam, Terengganu (Installed capacity: 372 MW)
> - Murum Hydroelectric Dam, Sarawak (Installed capacity: 944MW)
> - Batang Sadong Bridge, Sarawak (1.48 km)
> - JDT Indoor Training Centre, Johor Bahru, Johor
> - Raffles American School, Malaysia Campus, Iskandar Puteri, Johor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Wawasan Bus Terminal, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
> - JKNS new railway station and HQ @ Aeropod, Sabah
> - New JKNS Train, Sabah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KOTA KINABALU REGIONAL LIBRARY, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
> 
> Untitled by Prem Promono Handoko, on Flickr
> 
> - Rapid Penang Double-Decker Buses, Penang
> 
> Launching Of Rapid Penang Double-Decker Buses (20 July 2016) by Pocket News, on Flickr
> 
> - The St. Regis Hotel Langkawi and Convention Center, Langkawi, Kedah
> - Langkawi Inclinator - Skyglide, Kedah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://travip.me/langkawi-men-thuong-3-cay-cau-tren-may/


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon 2017:*
*KL& Greater KL*
- Bukit Jalil National Sports Complex Regeneration - 2017
- MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line phase 2
- Klang’s Third Bridge
- River of Life (Precinct 7) 
- KTM Komuter Skypark Line
- KTM Komuter New/Upgrading Station; KL Eco City, Sungai Buloh
- New Interchange station: KL Eco City - KTM Komuter+LRT KJ Line
- New Interchange station: Sungai Buloh - KTM Komuter+MRT SBK Line
- New Interchange station: Muzium Negara - MRT SBK Line+KL Sentral Intermodal Railway Station
- New Interchange station: Bukit Bintang - MRT SBK Line+Monorail Line
- New Interchange station: Maluri - MRT SBK Line+LRT SP Line
- New Interchange station: PasarSeni - MRT SBK Line+LRT KJ Line
- New Interchange station: Kajang - MRT SBK Line+KTM Komuter
- Tabung Haji Hotel and Convention Center Sepang
- Port Klang's Container Terminal 8 (CT8) of West Port
- Sunway Medical Centre Expansion 


*Malaysia*
- Management Development Institute of Singapore (MDIS) @ EduCity, Nusajya, Johor
- Raffles American School, Malaysia Campus, Nusajaya, Johor
- Puteri Harbour Bridge, Nusajaya, Johor
- MAHA Tower, Langkawi, Kedah 
- KUCHING GOLDEN BRIDGE, Kuching, Sarawak
- Drawbridge in Kuala Terengganu City Centre, Terengganu 
- National VELODROME, Nilai, Negeri Sembilan 
- Wawasan Bus Terminal, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
- SG SEGGET RIVER REVITALISATION, Johor Bahru, Johor


----------



## nazrey

*NEW MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECT 2017*
- Taman Tugu, a 26.7ha rainforest park project, Kuala Lumpur
- East Coast Rail Line (ECRL), Selangor, Pahang, Terengganu, Kelantan
- Kuala Linggi International Port, Malacca
- Melaka Gateway International Cruise Terminal, Malacca
- Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double-Tracking Project, Johor
- The Transport Ministry is acquiring more coaches to double the frequency of the Electric Train Service (ETS) by securing another 10 coaches
- The second bridge, linking Bandar Putra in Tanjung Lumpur and Kuantan city centre, Pahang


----------



## nazrey

*Aviation 2016:*
- Malaysia Airlines reveals all-new business class for Airbus A330s


Malaysia Airlines 'OneWorld' A330-300 9M-MTE by altinomh, on Flickr

- Malaysia Airlines Berhad inked a deal with Boeing to buy 50 B737 MAX aircraft valued at $5.5 billion
- Liverpool FC has signed a three-year global partnership with Malaysia Airlines









https://sportwithbrain.blogspot.com/2016/10/liverpool-fc-malaysia-airlines.html

- Malaysia Airlines revamps economy class meals
- Malaysia Airlines announces brand new look for Golden Lounges 
- AirAsia buys 100 A321neo planes from Airbus valued at $12.6 billion
- AirAsia Premium Red Lounge









http://www.traveldailymedia.com/240583/airasia-targets-premium-flyers-with-first-airport-lounge/

- AirAsia X welcomes two new Airbus A330-300 aircraft

Thai Air Asia X A330-300 HS-XTF departing ICN/RKSI by Jaws300, on Flickr

- Malindo Air, Turkish Airlines, Qatar Airways announce interline partnership

9M-LNQ Malindo Air Boeing 737-800 - C/N 39857 / LN 5435 by Woodys Aeroimages, on Flickr

*NEW OPEN SKY 2016:*
Kuala Lumpur-Hanoi - Malindo Air
Kuala Kumpur-Medan - Malindo Air
Kuala Lumpur-Chiangmai - Malindo Air
Melaka-Guangzhou - China Southern Airline (charter flight)
Melaka-Pekanbaru - Xpressair
Kota Kinabalu-Tokyo - Malindo Air
Kota Kibabalu-ShenZhen - Spring Airline 
Kota Kinabalu-Seoul - Air Soul
Kota Kinabalu-Wuhan - AirAsia
Kota Kinabalu-Kunming - Lucky Air
Kuching-Hong Kong - Hong Kong Airline 
Langkawi-Guangzhou - AirAsia


----------



## nazrey

*ON-GOING PROJECT 2017*
*KL & Greater KL*
- Langat Sewage Treatment Plant










- MRT2 (Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya) 52.2km
- New Interchange station: Titiwangsa - MRT SSP Line+Monorail Line+LRT SP Line
- New Interchange station: Sungai Buloh - MRT SSP Line+MRT SBK Line+KTM Komuter
- New Interchange station: Kampung Batu - MRT SSP Line+KTM Komuter
- New Interchange station: Chan Sow Lin - MRT SSP Line+LRT SP Line+LRT AG Line
- New Interchange station: TRX - MRT SSP Line+MRT SBK Line
- New Interchange station: Sungai Besi - MRT SSP Line+LRT SP Line
- New Interchange station: Putrajaya - MRT SSP Line+ERL
- LRT3 (One Utama-Klang-Johan Setia) 36km
- The Klang Valley Double Track Project (KVDT) - Upgrading of the existing signalling and electrification system 
- KTM Komuter New Station; Kajang 2 Station
- Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road (KLORR): East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE)
- Integrated Transport Terminal - Gombak
- Integrated Transport Terminal - Sungai Buloh
- Rawang Bypass, Selangor
- Sungai Besi-Ulu Kelang Elevated Expressway (SUKE) - 31.8km, three-lane, dual carriageway expressway
- Damansara–Shah Alam Elevated Expressway (DASH) - 20.1 km, 3-lane, dual carriageway expressway 
- Setiawangsa-Pantai Expressway (SPE) - 32.1km
- DUKE Phase 2
- Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road (KLORR) - East Klang Valley Expressway

*Malaysia*
- 1,000 more EV charging stations would be available 
- Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Track Project (197km)
- Ipoh Convention Centre, Perak
- Malaysia-China Kuantan Industrial Park (MCKIP), Pahang 










- 20th Century Fox World @ Genting Highland, Pahang










- Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang
- Upgrading Sultan Ahmad Shah Airport, Kuantan, Pahang
- Central Spine Road (CSR) (Kota Bharu-Kuala Krai Section), Kelantan 
- West Coast Expressway (Taiping, Perak to Banting in Selangor - 233 km) 
- PAN BORNEO HIGHWAY (2,083 km), Sabah, Sarawak
- LPT Phase 3 (Kelantan): Kuala Nerus - Kota Bharu - 124km
- Mukah Airport, Mukah, Sarawak
- Sabah International Convention Centre, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah










- KPJ Hospital Bandar Dato' Onn, Johor










- EduCity, Nusajaya, Johor
- Pagoh Education Hub, Johor
- Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium, Johor










- Penang Sentral, Penang
- KDU Penang University College Campus @ Batu Kawan, Penang










- The Pengerang Deepwater Terminal 2 (PDT2), Johor
- Bukit Kayu Hitam CIQ (Malaysia-Thailand), Kedah


----------



## a1abhi

nice information, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Major milestone for Petronas floating LNG project*
> Published: 2013/06/27
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/steelcut/Article/index_html#ixzz2XObhKGbm
> 
> *KUALA LUMPUR: National oil company Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas) is set to become the owner and operator of the world's first floating liquefied natural gas (FLNG) facility, following the official steel- cutting ceremony for the vessel hull in South Korea on Monday.*
> 
> Petronas said in a statement on Tuesday that the event signifies a major milestone for the project to proceed to its construction phase and meet its commissioning schedule in 2015.
> 
> Its president and chief executive officer (CEO) Tan Sri Shamsul Azhar Abbas led the ceremony, held at the Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) shipyard in Okpo, and was jointly hosted by Technip president and CEO Thierry Pilenko and DSME president and CEO Jaeho Ko.
> 
> Petronas signed the engineering, procurement, construction and installation of the facility offshore Sarawak with Technip and DSME in June last year.
> 
> The FLNG facility will have the capacity to produce 1.2 million tonnes liquefied natural gas (LNG) per year.
> 
> Once operational, it is expected to change the landscape of LNG operations, previously only possible at onshore plants but now able to be carried out hundreds of kilometres away from land and closer to offshore gas sources.
> 
> As such, the facility will also play a significant role in efforts to unlock gas reserves in Malaysia's remote and stranded fields currently deemed uneconomical to develop and evacuate.
> 
> In addition, Petronas is also looking at building its second FLNG facility, which is currently on a dual from-end engineering design studies.
> 
> The group's first FLNG facility will be deployed offshore Bintulu, while the second is slated to be used at the Rotan field offshore Sabah.





> *@ Kuala Lumpur 2012 World Gas Conference*
> 
> Petronas ‘1st in the world’ floating LNG facility by Ahmad Shukri, on Flickr
> 
> Point of Interest | KL 2012 World Gas Conference by Ahmad Shukri, on Flickr
> 
> Petronas Team in action ! by Ahmad Shukri, on Flickr
> 
> Plenary Hall of Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre during Kuala Lumpur 2012 World Gas Conference by Ahmad Shukri, on Flickr
> 
> Kuala Lumpur 2012 World Gas Conference by Ahmad Shukri, on Flickr


*Successful production from Petronas’ first floating LNG facility*
December 10, 2016, Saturday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2016/1...on-from-petronas-first-floating-lng-facility/










Petronas delivers a game changer in the global LNG business with the 
successful production of LNG from its first floating LNG facility, PFLNG SATU.

KUCHING: Petroliam Nasional Bhd’s (Petronas) first floating liquefied natural gas (LNG) facility, PFLNG Satu has achieved an industry breakthrough with the successful production of its first drop of LNG from the Kanowit gas field, offshore Sarawak on 5 December 2016.

The operational milestone marks a decade long journey for Petronas since conceptualising a floating LNG facility to maximise the potential of remote and stranded gas reserves to deliver a game changer in the global LNG business.

Petronas’ acting vice president LNG assets, development and production Adnan Zainal Abidin said the first drop of LNG from PFLNG Satu has realized the technological aspirations of the company to tap hydrocarbons and produce LNG close to the source.

*“At 365 metres long and with 22 modular systems, PFLNG Satu is an engineering marvel that brings together the liquefaction, production, storage and offloading processes of LNG to the offshore gas field.*

“We have successfully stretched the limits of our abilities with floating LNG technology to maintain our technical edge as a key LNG supplier,” said Adnan.

PFLNG Satu reached its final stages of Commissioning and Startup with the introduction of gas from the KAKG-A central processing platform at the Kanowit gas field on 14 November 2016. The gas is treated and liquefied via its mitrogen-based Liquefaction Unit – the heart of PFLNG Satu, and processed into the first drop of LNG.

*With a processing capacity of 1.2 million tonnes per annum (mtpa), operating at water depths between 70 metres to 200 metres deep, PFLNG Satu is expected to lift its first cargo and achieve commercial operations in the first quarter of 2017.*

The floating LNG facility will grow Petronas’ global LNG portfolio as a leader in FLNG technology and enhance its reputation as a preferred and reliable LNG supplier.

Meanwhile, in a separate statement, Petronas has confirmed that it has been awarded deep water Block 4 and Block 5 in the Gulf of Mexico’s Salina Basin, following Mexico’s first ever auction of its deep water exploration areas.

Block 4 has been awarded to a 50:50 partnership between PC Carigali Mexico Operations, SA de CV (Petronas Mexico), a wholly owned subsidiary of Petronas, and Sierra Oil & Gas S de RL de CV (Sierra).

Block 5, on the other hand, was awarded to a consortium led by Murphy Sur, S de RL de CV (30 per cent), with partners Petronas Mexico (23.34 per cent), Ophir Energy (23.33 per cent) and Sierra Offshore Exploration (23.33 per cent).

Petronas Mexico will be the operator of Block 4, an area of about 2,600 square kilometres in water depths of between 800 metres and 1,600 metres.

The initial exploration period for the block is four years where Petronas Mexico and Sierra will concentrate on seismic data acquisition and processing.

Block 5, which covers an area of about 2,600 square km in water depths of 700 metres to 1,100 metres, will be operated by Murphy Sur, with an initial exploration period of also four years including a work program commitment of one well.

Petronas’ Vice President of Exploration, Upstream, Emeliana Rice-Oxley conveyed appreciation towards Mexico’s authorities for the opportunity to participate in the bid and the tender process.

“Petronas’ entry into Mexico’s deep water arena provides a strategic fit for our business growth, focusing on upstream exploration opportunities and portfolio with potential for long-term value,” said Rice-Oxley.


----------



## nazrey

> https://www.petronasofficial.com/themes/floating-lng/images/og-image_600x315_20151130.jpg


The floating LNG facility is a significant achievement and a game changer in the global LNG business as it paves the way for opportunities to monetise gas resources from remote, marginal and stranded fields, which would otherwise be uneconomical to develop via conventional means. 









http://oilpro.com/links/detail/16252/infographic-petronas-first-flng








http://www.petronas.com.my/media-relations/media-releases/Pages/article/PFLNG-Satu.aspx


----------



## nazrey

PFLNG SATU









https://twitter.com/Petronas


----------



## nazrey

> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 4
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 5
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 6
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 4
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 5
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 6
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 7
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 8


SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA
LINK BIKE, PENANG

Penang April 2017 by Sabaheats, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ks08/37564924746/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ks08/37581420772/


> Click larger


----------



## nazrey

INTERNATIONAL RELATED ICTs & organization model creation
Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology (NMIT), EduCity, Johor









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120344403&postcount=502

IBM Client Innovation Centre Malaysia 
The Malaysia Client Innovation Centre provides high-value information technology (IT) services to IBM’s clients all over the world. It joins IBM’s extensive network of client innovation centres located in over 20 countries. 


IMG_3791 by one pcacphotos, on Flickr

Shell Business Service Centre, Cyberjaya, Selangor
SBSC is the second largest of six global business service centres in Shell providing business services including information technology (IT), finance operations, human resources, contracting and procurement, customer service and supply and distribution. The office is the only Shell Business Service Centre to offer a complete suite of business services supporting more than 90 countries.










HP Global Center Cyberjaya, Selangor
Serving global HP Enterprise Services clients, the center is home to one of six HP Best Shore global delivery hubs and, as part of future investment plans, will house a client-centric HP Next Generation Data Center. Driving HP innovation and addressing internal business needs, this global center also boasts an internal HP Global Application Development and Support Center and a HP Global Finance Center.

[101012]HP Global Center Cyberjaya Launch - 08 by Multiplay @ Lowyat.NET, on Flickr

AMD Global Services Centre, Cyberjaya, Selangor
The centre will support the business process as well as finance, accounting and IT services for AMD worldwide.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sem1989/6776749904/


----------



## nazrey

*Turning dreams into entrepreneurial realities*
By Zulita Mustafa - April 18, 2018 @ 11:35am










(From left) Zulnazim Dzulkarnain, Tan Yit Peng and Yap Xien Yin will compete at the Imagine Cup World Finals in Seattle in July.


> THREE Universiti Tun Hussein Onn Malaysia students won *Microsoft’s second Imagine Cup Asia Pacific Regional Finals* held in Kuala Lumpur after a nail-biting finale against 14 teams from across the region.
> 
> Team Pine, comprising Tan Yit Peng, Yap Xien Yin and Zulnazim Dzulkarnain, *developed a hand-held sensing device to help pineapple farmers efficiently evaluate optimal levels of ripeness prior to harvest, in a non-intrusive manner.* It won US$3,000 (RM11,600) and a trophy.
> 
> “Currently, a conventional method is used to determine the quality of a pineapple and this is done intrusively using a refractometer, a field device, which leads to a lot of wastage.
> 
> “Our device is a quick and easy solution that farmers can use,” said Tan.
> 
> Team Pine and six teams from Thailand, Singapore, Indonesia, Korea and Nepal will compete at the Imagine Cup World Finals in Seattle in July.
> 
> The World Finals will gather more than 50 student teams from all over the world, all vying for the top prize of up to US$100,000, mentorship opportunities with Microsoft chief executive officer Satya Nadella as well as grants and credits to bring their winning solutions to the market.
> 
> Team BeeConnex from Thailand is the first runner-up while Team 7x from Singapore is second runner-up.


https://www.nst.com.my/education/2018/04/358657/turning-dreams-entrepreneurial-realities

*Young scientists shine at Nanotech contest*
By Zulita Mustafa - May 16, 2018 @ 11:02am










Professor Datuk Dr Mohd Marzuki Mustafa (right) and Professor Dr Shahrir Abdullah (second from right) speaking to members of the Malaysian INO team.


> THREE postgraduate students and one undergraduate from three Malaysian public universities recently stole the hearts of judges with their ability to think, communicate and collaborate creatively at the *2018 International Nanotechnology Olympiad (INO)* in Teheran, Iran.
> 
> The team — comprising Ho Kah Chun of Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM), Joshua Soo Zheyan and Muhammad Sollehin Idris of Universiti Malaya, and Rabiatul Adawiyah Zayadi of Universiti Tun Hussein Onn Malaysia — *proposed using oil palm fronds as a nanotechnology ingredient to treat industrial wastewater.*
> 
> They took home a gold medal, a certificate and a €2,000 (RM9,550) prize.
> 
> The team was sent by the National Nanotechnology Centre (NNC) as Malaysia’s representative to compete in the Olympiad’s science, technology and innovation category that took place at Teheran’s Pardis Technology Park.
> 
> The European Union sent three teams, the host country had two teams, and others came from Taiwan, South Korea and Russia.


https://www.nst.com.my/education/2018/05/369949/young-scientists-shine-nanotech-contest


nazrey. said:


> *UPDATE: Availability of scientists and engineers*
> ASIA & G7
> 
> 2. USA
> 4. Canada
> 5. Qatar
> 6. Israel
> 7. Malaysia
> 8. Japan
> 9. Singapore
> 11. Germany
> 15. Lebanon
> 17. UK
> 23. Hong Kong
> 29. China
> 30. Taiwan
> 31. France
> 32. India
> 34. Saudi Arabia
> 35. Indonesia
> 37. Italy
> 38. South Korea
> 39. Iran
> 54. Sri Lanka
> 56. Thailand
> 63. Pakistan
> 66. Kazakhstan
> 74. Philippines
> 75. Oman
> 78. Vietnam
> 89. Brunei
> 116. Cambodia
> 117. Laos
> 
> https://www.weforum.org/reports/the-global-competitiveness-report-2017-2018


----------



## nazrey

*SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA*
AWANA SKYWAY: Barcode TICKET 
AWANA BUS TERMINAL TO SKYAVENUE RESORTS WORLD GENTING BY CABLE CAR, GENTING HIGHLANDS, PAHANG
https://railtravelstation.com/2017/...skyavenue-resorts-world-genting-by-cable-car/


----------



## nazrey

*TOP 500 ASEAN University 2019*

11 National University of Singapore (NUS)	Singapore 
12 Nanyang Technological University, Singapore (NTU)	Singapore 
=87 Universiti Malaya (UM)	Malaysia 
=184 Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)	Malaysia 
202 Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM)	Malaysia 
207 Universiti Sains Malaysia (USM)	Malaysia 
228 Universiti Teknologi Malaysia	Malaysia 
271 Chulalongkorn University	Thailand	
=292 Universitas Indonesia	Indonesia 
=323 Universiti Brunei Darussalam (UBD)	Brunei 
=359 Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB)	Indonesia	
380 Mahidol University Thailand
=384 University of the Philippines	
=391 Gadjah Mada University	Indonesia
442 Universiti Teknologi Brunei
=481 UCSI University Malaysia
=500 Singapore Management University


*TOP 1,000 ASEAN University 2019*

521-530 Universiti Teknologi Petronas (Petronas)	Malaysia	
601-650 Taylor's University	Malaysia 
601-650 Universiti Utara Malaysia (UUM)	Malaysia 
601-650 Thammasat University	Thailand	
651-700 International Islamic University Malaysia (IIUM)	Malaysia	
651-700 Chiang Mai University	Thailand 
651-700 Universitas Padjadjaran	Indonesia 
651-700 Ateneo de Manila University	Philippines 
701-750 Bogor Agricultural University	Indonesia 
751-800 Airlangga University	Indonesia 
701-750 Universiti Tenaga Nasional (UNITEN)	Malaysia	
701-750 Vietnam National University - Ho Chi Minh City (VNU-HCM)	Vietnam	
751-800 Universiti Teknologi MARA - UiTM	Malaysia	
801-1000 Diponegoro University	Indonesia 
801-1000 Institute of Technology Sepuluh Nopember	Indonesia 
801-1000 University of Brawijaya	Indonesia
801-1000 De La Salle University	Philippines 
801-1000 University of Santo Tomas	Philippines	
801-1000 Multimedia University (MMU)	Malaysia
801-1000 Kasetsart University	Thailand 
801-1000 Khon Kaen University	Thailand 
801-1000 King Mongkut's University of Technology Thonburi	Thailand 
801-1000 Prince of Songkla University	Thailand	
801-1000 Vietnam National University, Hanoi	Vietnam

*NOTE: private university*
© QS Quacquarelli Symonds Limited 1994 - 2018
https://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/world-university-rankings/2019


> *Methodology of QS World University Rankings*
> https://www.topuniversities.com/qs-world-university-rankings/methodology
> 
> Academic peer review 40%
> Faculty/Student ratio 20%
> Citations per faculty	20%
> Employer reputation	10%
> International student ratio	5%
> International staff ratio	5%


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: KL & Greater KL INFRASTRUCTURES*
*COMPLETED 2017*
- MRT SBK line phase 2 (Semantan-Kajang) (line 9)
- New Bombardier Innovia 300 for LRT KJ line 
- New Interchange station: KL Eco City - KTM Komuter+LRT KJ Line
- New Interchange station: Sungai Buloh - KTM Komuter+MRT SBK Line
- New Interchange station: Muzium Negara - MRT SBK Line+KL Sentral Intermodal Railway Station
- New Interchange station: Bukit Bintang - MRT SBK Line+Monorail Line
- New Interchange station: Maluri - MRT SBK Line+LRT SP Line
- New Interchange station: PasarSeni - MRT SBK Line+LRT KJ Line
- New Interchange station: Kajang - MRT SBK Line+KTM Komuter
- Pantai2 STP
- Bukit Jalil National Sports Complex Regeneration
- Tabung Haji Hotel and Convention Center Sepang
- Sunway Medical Centre Expansion, Bandar Sunway
- Rawang Bypass, Selangor
- Duta-Ulu Klang Expressway (Duke) Phase 2

*COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON 2018*
As of June 2018
- KTM Komuter Skypark Link (Line 10) - 24km COMPLETED
- New 6 train sets for airport link – 2 allocated for KLIA Ekspres, 4 for KLIA Transit (Train departures will be improved to every 15 minutes during morning and evening peak hours on weekdays from the current 20-minute intervals, putting it on par with the KLIA Ekspres service. COMPLETED
- Eco City Komuter station COMPLETED
- New Interchange station: Eco City - KTM Komuter+LRT KJ Line+Komuter Skypark Link COMPLETED
- New Interchange station: Subang Jaya - KTM Komuter+LRT KJ Line+Komuter Skypark Link COMPLETED
- New Interchange station: KL Sentral - MRT SBK Line+KL Sentral Intermodal Railway Station+Komuter Skypark Link COMPLETED
- New Interchange station: Setia Jaya - KTM Komuter Line+Komuter Skypark Link+BRT Sunway Line COMPLETED
- International School of Kuala Lumpur
- Cyberjaya University College Of Medical Sciences, Cyberjaya
- Asian Institute of Chartered Bankers
- National Institutes of Health (NIH), Shah Alam
- Hospital Pakar An-Nur Hasanah, Bangi
- Langat Hi-Tech Sewerage Project, Kajang

*IN PROGRESS 2018*
- KTM Klang Valley double track rehabilitation (Line 1, Line 2)
- LRT Bandar Utama-Klang-Johan Setia (Line 11) - 37km
- MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line (Liner 12) - 52.2km
- New Interchange station: Kwasa Damansara - MRT SBK Line+MRT SSP Line
- New Interchange station: Kampung Selamat - MRT SBK Line+MRT SSP Line
- New Interchange station: Sungai Buloh - MRT SBK Line+MRT SSP Line
- New Interchange station: Kampung Batu - MRT SSP Line+KTM Komuter
- New Interchange station: Titiwangsa - MRT SSP Line+LRT SP/AP Line+Monorail Line
- New Interchange station: Ampang Park - MRT SSP Line+LRT KJ Line
- New Interchange station: Tun Razak Exchange - MRT SBK Line+MRT SSP Line
- New Interchange station: Chan Sow Lin - MRT SSP Line+LRT SP/AP Line
- New Interchange station: Sungai Besi - MRT SSP Line+LRT SP Line
- New Interchange station: Putrajaya Sentral - MRT SSP Line+KLIA Transit
- New Interchange station: Bandar Utama - LRT3+MRT SBK Line
- New Interchange station: Gelmarie - LRT3+LRT KJ Line
- New Interchange station: Klang - LRT3+KTM Komuter
- Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal (intercity bus, rapidKL bus, LRT)
- 9 intercity metre-gauge EMU sets for Malayan Railways (KTMB) ETS service
- West Coast Expressway (Taiping, Perak - Banting, Selangor) - 233.0 km
- East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE) (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
- Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
- Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km
- Maju Expressway extension (MEX II) - Putrajaya - KLIA - 18 km
- Universiti Teknologi Mara (UiTM) Teaching Hospital & Academic Complex, Shah Alam
- Cyberjaya Hospital, Cyberjaya
- Putrajaya Endocrine Hospital, Putrajaya
- Kuala Lumpur Air Traffic Control Centre, Sepang
- River of Life, KL+Selangor
- Taman Tugu


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Technology Park Malaysia - TPM, Bukit Jalil, Kuala Lumpur
> www.tpm.com.my/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ww1.kosmo.com.my/kosmo/content.asp?y=2017&dt=0510&pub=Kosmo&sec=Rencana_Utama&pg=ru_01.htm


*TPM Engineering wins systems integration job by Kobe Precision*
By NST Business - June 12, 2018 @ 3:58pm



> KUALA LUMPUR: TPM Engineering Sdn Bhd (TPME) has won a systems integration enhancement project by Kobe Precision technology Sdn Bhd (KPTec).
> 
> The systems integration enhancement project would involve the re-engineering of KPTec’s Computer Numerical Control (CNC) machines by upgrading its precision machining capabilities and additional quality measurement features.
> 
> It also involves the application of new programmable logic controller (PLC) systems and motion controller as well as Human Machine Interface (HMI).
> 
> *TPM president and chief executive officer Datuk Ir Mohd Azman Shahidin said the project was secured following the successful evaluation of TPME’s engineering solutions and services capability based on its initial pilot project delivered in September 2017.
> 
> "The systems integration is expected to run over a two-year period whereby we are expecting to enhance more than 20 units of CNC machines and over 50 units of the micron level diameter checking machines.
> 
> "TPME’s expertise and engineering skills in undertaking the systems integration project would contribute substantial cost savings for KPTec apart from extending the life span of its existing machines as against the procurement of similar new machines,” he said.*
> 
> KPTec Penang is the wholly-owned subsidiary of Kobe Steel Ltd Japan, currently the largest independent supplier of aluminium ground substrate in the world, used as the primary high-capacity storage medium for digital data.
> 
> Meanwhile, TPME General Manager Dr. Mohd. Zaihirain Mohd Rasin said that with the rise of the digital economy and the Fourth Industrial Revolution (Industry 4.0) where industrial automation and disruption of technologies offer the opportunity for faster production rate and lower costs, it is critical for industries to adopt these technologies to remain competitive and to maintain their sustainability.
> 
> “These industrial and technological developments had prompted TPME to develop its own Flexible Manufacturing System (FMS) where its technical specifications are compliant to meet the Industry 4.0 requirements.
> 
> “In our efforts to provide the necessary assistance to relevant stakeholders, *TPM has an established Centre for Robotics and FMS to encourage and heighten the development of indigenous technology for FMS that includes integration of systems and robots in manufacturing*,” he explained.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/06/379244/tpm-engineering-wins-systems-integration-job%C2%A0-kobe-precision


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE 2018: MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE OVERSEAS OPERATIONS
AirAsia (aviation)*
- Thailand
- Indonesia
- Philippines
- India
- Japan

*Axiata (telecommunication)*
- Indonesia
- India
- Singapore
- Bangladesh
- Nepal
- Srilanka
- Cambodia

*MAHB (airport operator)*
- Turkey

*Prasarana (rail operator)*
- Saudi Arabia

*TNB (electric utility)*
- Mauritius
- Pakistan
- India
- Indonesia

*PLUS Expressway*
A member of the UEM Group, the company is also the largest listed toll expressway operator in Southeast Asia and the eighth largest in the world.
- India
- Indonesia

*IHH Healthcare*
- Singapore
- Myanmar
- China
- Brunei
- Turkey
- UAE 
- Marcedonia
- Bulgaria


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIA*
*COMPLETED 2017*
- Central Spine Road Package 2 (Kuala Krai (Kelantan)-Gua Musang (Kelantan) - 106 km
- Raffles American School, Johor
- Segget River Revitalisation, Johor Bahru, Johor
- The St. Regis Hotel Langkawi and Convention Center, Langkawi, Kedah
- Subterranean Penang International Conference & Exhibition, Penang
- JKNS new railway station and HQ @ Aeropod, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
- Kota Kinabalu Regional Library, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
- Wawasan Bus Terminal, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
- National Velodrome, Nilai, Negeri Sembilan 
- Coastal Highway Southern Link, Johor
- Pagoh Educational Hub (UTM, IIUM, UTHM), Bandar Universiti Pagoh, Johor

*COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON 2018*
- Central Spine Road Package 3 (Gua Musang (Kelantan) - Kuala Lipis (Pahang)) - 92.5km COMPLETED
- Penang Sentral transport terminal, Penang COMPLETED
- Kuala Krai Hospital, Kelantan COMPLETED
- KPJ International Specialist Hospital Bandar Dato' Onn Phase 1, Johor Bahru, Johor COMPLETED
- Shattuck St.Mary's School (USA), Forest City, Johor
- KDU Penang University College, Batu Kawan, Penang
- Drawbridge, KTCC, Terengganu
- Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang
- Kuching KPJ Hospital, Kuching, Sarawak
- Petra Jaya Hospital, Kuching, Sarawak

*IN PROGRESS*
- Pengerang Integrated Petroleum Complex, Johor
- Pan Borneo Highway, Sabah, Sarawak - 5,324 km
- Central Spine Road Package 4, 5, 6, Pahang
- Port of Tanjung Pelepas Phase 2, Johor
- Sepangar Port expansion, Sabah
- Kuantan Tower (Menara Teruntum), Kuantan, Pahang
- Fast Track City, Johor
- KTM East Coast line rehabilitation Package A (126 km) B (138.5 km) C (138.5 km)
- Expansion of the ETS fleet with the purchase of 13 DEMU and 9 EMU trainsets to arrive by end 2018 (Class 94)
- Extension of the ETS service to Hatyai (Thailand)
- Electrified Double Track between Gemas-Johor Bahru (191.14 km)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE 2018: MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE OVERSEAS OPERATIONS
> AirAsia (aviation)*
> - Thailand
> - Indonesia
> - Philippines
> - India
> - Japan
> 
> *Axiata (telecommunication)*
> - Indonesia
> - India
> - Singapore
> - Bangladesh
> - Nepal
> - Srilanka
> - Cambodia
> 
> *MAHB (airport operator)*
> - Turkey
> 
> *Prasarana (rail operator)*
> - Saudi Arabia
> 
> *TNB (electric utility)*
> - Mauritius
> - Pakistan
> - India
> - Indonesia
> 
> *PLUS Expressway*
> A member of the UEM Group, the company is also the largest listed toll expressway operator in Southeast Asia and the eighth largest in the world.
> - India
> - Indonesia
> 
> *IHH Healthcare*
> - Singapore
> - Myanmar
> - China
> - Brunei
> - Turkey
> - UAE
> - Marcedonia
> - Bulgaria


Finally IHH access to India, another historic day for IHH (it is not easy to venture in, I was followed the news since last year)!!! :cheers:
*India Fortis accepts $584m stake deal from IHH Healthcare*
By Reuters - July 13, 2018 @ 10:29am



> MUMBAI: India’s Fortis Healthcare Ltd said on Friday it accepted an investment offer from Malaysia’s IHH Healthcare Bhd, capping a months-long bidding war for control of the firm that drew interest from domestic and international suitors.
> 
> Cash-strapped Fortis said *IHH will invest 40 billion rupees ($584.11 million) at 170 rupees per share in the company that operates about 30 private hospitals in India*, where the race to cash in on a private healthcare boom is heating up. The offer is at a 19.5 percent premium to Fortis’ closing price on Thursday.
> 
> Northern TK Venture Pte Ltd, Singapore, a unit of IHH, will be issued 235.3 million new Fortis shares through a preferential allotment, giving it roughly 31 percent of the Indian company’s total voting equity share capital.
> 
> Private healthcare spending in India is rising, and the government is working on expanding insurance to hundreds of millions of people in a country that lacks adequate heath facilities. The insurance scheme is expected to benefit private hospitals such as those run by Manipal and Fortis, analysts say. ($1 = 68.4800 Indian rupees)


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/07/390251/india-fortis-accepts-584m-stake-deal-ihh-healthcare


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE 2018: MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE OVERSEAS OPERATIONS*
> *MAHB (airport operator)*
> - Turkey


*MAHB's Turkey airport capacity grow 25pc to 41m passengers*
By NST Business - August 5, 2018 @ 2:58pm










Istanbul Sabiha Gokcen International Airport (ISGIA) recently opened its new domestic boarding hall, thus increasing the airport capacity from 33 million passengers per annum



> Turkey: Istanbul Sabiha Gokcen International Airport (ISGIA) recently opened its new domestic boarding hall, thus increasing the airport capacity from 33 million passengers per annum (mppa) to 41 mppa.
> 
> ISGIA, which is celebrating its 10th anniversary this year, is wholly-owned by Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd (MAHB) since 2015.
> 
> *"For the first half of 2018, we have seen 12 per cent growth from a year ago, increasing to 16.2 million passengers,” Göral said, adding the new terminal has been fully operational since 31st July 2018.*
> 
> From January to June 2018, International passenger traffic movements increased 13 per cent to 5.2 million and domestic passenger traffic movements was up 12 per cent to 11 million. Aircraft movements had also rose 7 per cent to 106,631 movements, in the first half of this year.
> 
> The second runway will allow ISGIA to handle up to 80 flight movements per hour, doubling its present capacity. Future developments to the airport will also ultimately increase the airport system’s capacity to beyond 60 mppa by 2021.
> 
> On top of this, the new subway line linking the airport to the Pendik-Kadikoy subway line should complete at the beginning of 2019. It would shorten travelling time between ISGIA and Taksim town to 45 minutes.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...key-airport-capacity-grow-25pc-41m-passengers


----------



## nazrey

BMW, Pekan, Kedah, Malaysia






Volvo, Shah Alam, Selangor, Malaysia






Volkswagen, Pekan, Pahang, Malaysia






Mercedes-Benz, Pekan, Pahang, Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*Langat Sewage Treatment Plant*
SELNANGOR












>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Manjung 1, 2, 3 & 4 Power Plant
> Extension: Manjung 4 Power Plant


*'Manjung 4 plant powered up'*
By ZARINA ZAKARIAH - August 6, 2018 @ 9:33am










The RM6 billion ultra-supercritical coal-fired power plant can generate about 1000MW and power up nearly two million households. Pix courtesy of General Electric



> MANJUNG, PERAK: The Manjung 4 Power Plant, the most efficient coal-based power plant in Southeast Asia, will take centre-stage to meet Malaysia’s energy demand that is expected to double between 2015 and 2040.
> 
> The RM6 billion ultra-supercritical coal-fired power plant can generate about 1000MW and power up nearly two million households.
> 
> Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) Janamanjung managing director Datuk Shamsul Ahmad said the plant currently supplies about 24 per cent of the country's energy demand in Peninsular Malaysia, and would potentially reduce Malaysia's carbon intensity by 33 per cent.
> 
> “The world, and especially Malaysia, requires accessible, reliable and sustainable energy. We are proud to have put up the first ultra supercritical (USC) and largest coal-fired power plant in Southeast Asia.
> 
> “Manjung 4 was built in just four years and began commercial operations on April 14, 2015. *Using the ultra-supercritical combustion technology, the plant can generate electricity with lower emissions as it is 10 percentage points more efficient than the global average coal-fired power plants.*
> 
> “Each additional percentage point in efficiency reduces carbon dioxide emissions by 2 per cent and additional efficiency also lowers plant operating overall lifecycle costs,” he said in the first briefing on the plant to local and international media here recently.
> 
> General Electric Co (GE) was the EPC contractor for the power plant together with its consortium partner CMC Engineering.
> 
> During operations, Manjung 4 has met or exceeded original performance commitments to deliver more value to TNB by way of extremely high availability, particularly during second year of operation, achieving 94.5 per cent availability in the first two years.
> 
> “With more efficient power generation (elevating the efficiency of the plant to 40 per cent and usage of coal will be reduced by about 3 per cent), we ensure that the cost of generating electricity is minimised and remains friendly to the environment and communities,” added Shamsul.
> 
> *Manjung 4 has benefitted from minimised unplanned downtime with an unplanned outage rate of only 2.4 per cent as at end August 2017 compared to the world standard at 4 per cent.*
> 
> “We are aware of the need to sustain the environment we are in, and we will do our best to safeguard and sustain it. The use of USC technology enables Manjung 4 to convert energy more efficiently, burning less coal for more power while complying with emission standards,” said Shamsul.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/08/398468/manjung-4-plant-powered


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE 2018: LOGISTIC INFRASTRUCTURES*
*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
- East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE) (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
- Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
- Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km
- Maju Expressway extension (MEX II) - Putrajaya - KLIA - 18 km
- Port Klang Container Terminal 10 _(coming soon)_
- LRT3 (line 11) - 37 km
- MRT SSP Line (line 12) - 52 km
- Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal (intercity bus, rapidKL bus, LRT)









https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground/

*MALAYSIA*
- West Coast Expressway (Taiping, Perak - Banting, Selangor) - 233 km
- Pengerang Integrated Petroleum Complex, Johor
- Upgrading Senai-Desaru expressway, Johor - 77 km
- Pan Borneo Highway, Sabah, Sarawak - 5,324 km
- Central Spine Road Package 4, 5, 6, Pahang - 325.0 km
- Electrified Double Track between Gemas-Johor Bahru (191.14 km)
- KTM East Coast line rehabilitation Package A (126 km) B (138.5 km) C (138.5 km)
- Langkawi International Airport Expansion, Kedah
- Penang Sentral transport hub
- Mukah Airport, Sarawak
- Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang
- Port of Tanjung Pelepas Expansion, Johor
- Sepanggar Port Expansion, Sabah _(coming soon)_










https://www.facebook.com/centralspineroad/

*UPDATE 2018: GENERAL INFRASTRUCTURES*
*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
- Universiti Teknologi Mara (UiTM) Teaching Hospital & Academic Complex, Shah Alam
- International School of Kuala Lumpur
- Cyberjaya University College Of Medical Sciences, Cyberjaya
- Asian Institute of Chartered Bankers
- National Institutes of Health (NIH), Shah Alam
- Hospital Pakar An-Nur Hasanah, Bangi
- Langat Hi-Tech Sewerage Project, Kajang
- Cyberjaya Hospital, Cyberjaya
- Putrajaya Endocrine Hospital, Putrajaya









National Institutes of Health (NIH), Shah Alam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMah1QDL7sQ

*MALAYSIA*
- Kuala Krai Hospital, Kelantan
- KPJ International Specialist Hospital Bandar Dato' Onn Phase 1, Johor Bahru, Johor 
- Women and Children Hospital, Kelantan
- Shattuck St.Mary's School (USA), Forest City, Johor
- Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium (40,760), Johor
- Opera House, Johor Bahru, Johor
- Encore Melaka 2,000-seat theatre 
- KDU Penang University College, Batu Kawan, Penang
- Drawbridge, KTCC, Terengganu
- Kuching KPJ Hospital, Kuching, Sarawak
- Sabah International Convention Centre, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah










https://www.facebook.com/johorsoutherntigers.com.my/








https://impression-city.com/bwg_gallery/encore-melaka-impression-series-construction-update/

*NOTE: IN PROGRESS PROJECTS ONLY*


----------



## nazrey

https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/saudi-oil-giant-invests-10b-in-johor-project

*Petronas' PIC to be completed on time and under budget*
By ZARINA ZAKARIAH - August 21, 2018 @ 5:10pm










Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas) executive vice president and chief executive officer of downstream operations Datuk Md Arif Mahmood (centre) says with only five more months to go, the Pengerang Integrated Complex project is already at 93 per cent completion and at the tail end of commissioning phase. (NSTP pic by SALHANI IBRAHIM)


> KUALA LUMPUR: Petroliam Nasional Bhd’s (Petronas) Pengerang Integrated Complex (PIC) is expected to be completed on time and under budget, said Petronas executive vice president and chief executive officer of downstream operations Datuk Md Arif Mahmood.
> 
> Speaking to local media at the Asia Petrochemical Industry Conference 2018 (APIC 2018) yesterday, Arif said with only five more months to go, the PIC project is already at 93 per cent completion and at the tail end of commissioning phase.
> 
> A final sequencing exercise is currently being carried out at the facility.
> 
> "We are currently busy with our commissioning phase of the project and we have moved all our personnel down south to the project, and we are gearing up as some of the facilities are already operational.
> 
> "Also, we are in the midst of getting our crude to come in, which we expect within the next quarter, just in time before our start-up in January next year," he said.
> 
> Arif said Petronas will be spending less that what was planned and the project is progressing well, and the joint venture with Saudi Aramco has helped on the project budget, he told NST Business, Bernama and Utusan Malaysia.
> 
> He however declined to reveal how much of total allocated budget the PIC has managed to save as there are still some time to go before the project is fully completed and commissioned.
> 
> Asked on whether Petronas is facing any financing issues, Arif said the project is not facing any financing difficulty and already looking at the next phase of the project.
> 
> “We have a team that is already looking into what we will be doing in the next phase such as potential partners, products and new markets which we will announce when the time comes.
> 
> “Since the project still has a lot of areas to be taken advantage of, we will focus on PIC and we will be looking at adding value further downstream of the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> “We will also look at other areas such as Kerteh, Gebeng and other areas in the region to further expand under the expansion programme,” he added.
> 
> The US$27 billion (RM105.3 billion) PIC has met with criticisms over its financial capability when it was first mooted.
> 
> In March this year, Petronas and Saudi Aramco formed two joint ventures for the Refinery and Petrochemical Integrated Development (RAPID) project, the heart of PIC.
> 
> With the US$7 billion investment boost from Saudi Aramco, criticisms died out and PIC now is one of the largest downstream joint ventures in the world.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is the world’s largest crude oil exporter, producing roughly one out of eight barrels of the world’s supply.
> 
> RAPID would make Petronas the region’s largest producer of polyethylene and glycol, with the prospect of capturing the demand for petrochemicals while reducing its dependence on natural gas as feedstock.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/08/403754/petronas-pic-be-completed-time-and-under-budget









http://www.atimes.com/article/cloud...g-inegrated-complex-petronas-january-26-2017/


----------



## nazrey

*edotco and Huawei pilot world's first multi operator, multi technology Small Cells solution*
By NST Business - September 7, 2018 @ 4:57pm










edotco Group Sdn Bhd group chief regional officer Wan Zainal Adileen says the collaboration emphasises the group’s commitment towards not only making the right sharable infrastructure available but to also ensure that it is sustainable and can support future mobile user requirements. (Pic by edotco)



> KUALA LUMPUR: edotco Group Sdn Bhd and Huawei Technologies (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd today announced *the world’s first ever multi operator, multi technology indoor solution that will be capable of improving data coverage and throughput speed by up to four times for all mobile network operators (MNO) in Malaysia.*
> 
> *This in-building solution will enhance the mobile user experiences of the thousands of commuters who pass through the concourse of Station Sentral Kuala Lumpur (KL Sentral) daily, both parties said in a statement today.*
> 
> They said this landmark next generation telecommunications infrastructure will be installed in two strategic locations at the ground floor of KL Sentral and have co-location capabilities for multiple MNOs.
> 
> edotco group chief regional officer Wan Zainal Adileen said the collaboration emphasises the group’s commitment towards not only making the right sharable infrastructure available but to also ensure that it is sustainable and can support future mobile user requirements.
> 
> “Our mutual passion for innovating puts us in the forefront of driving the industry and this first of its kind solution will definitely set benchmarks for all players in the ecosystem,” he said.
> 
> Huawei Technologies (Malaysia) chief executive officer Baker Zhou said the collaboration paves the way for the uptake of innovative telecommunications infrastructure capable of supporting the increased data demand.
> 
> “I am pleased that edotco, who has established themselves as a leading independent tower company, has chosen to work hand-in-hand with Huawei as the technology partner in this landmark project.
> 
> “We are excited to be part of building a more connected, digital and intelligent Malaysia alongside edotco,” he said.
> 
> The solutions are being integrated and optimised to go live in the third quarter of 2018, and is a significant landmark move towards making multi technology solutions that are *5G ready a reality in Malaysia.*


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...s-first-multi-operator-multi-technology-small


----------



## nazrey

>


*Tadmax signs HOA with Worldwide and KEOCO to develop power plant*
By NST Business - September 14, 2018 @ 9:15pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: Tadmax Resources Bhd will jointly build a power plant in *Pulau Indah, Selangor* with Worldwide Holdings Bhd and Korea Electric Power Corp (KEPCO).
> 
> Tadmax said in a filing to Bursa Malaysia that it had signed a heads of agreement (HOA) with Worldwide and KEPCO) to build *1,000MW–1,200MW combined cycle gas turbine power plant.*
> 
> The project was subject to the Energy Commission’s prior written approval having been obtained and upon execution of the definitive agreement, it added.
> 
> “The HOA is for the collaboration on the overall planning and development in connection with participation of the parties in ensuring the Tadmax Indah Power Sdn Bhd (project company) undertakes the planning, construction, development, commissioning, operation and commercialisation of the project.”
> 
> Tadmax will hold a 40 per cent stake in the venture, Worldwide 35 per cent and KEPCO the remaining 25 per cent.
> 
> “The parties have agreed that the decision-making mechanism in the company and the equity participation may be varied from time to time depending on the negotiation and finalisation of the definite agreement,” it said.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...s-hoa-worldwide-and-keoco-develop-power-plant


----------



## nazrey

> *UPDATE 2018: LOGISTIC INFRASTRUCTURES*
> *GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
> - East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE) (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
> - Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
> - Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km
> - Maju Expressway extension (MEX II) - Putrajaya - KLIA - 18 km
> - Port Klang Container Terminal 10 (coming soon)
> - LRT3 (line 11) - 37 km
> - MRT SSP Line (line 12) - 52 km
> - Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal (intercity bus, rapidKL bus, LRT)
> - Digital Free Trade Zone (DFTZ) phase 2, 3 @KLIA Aeropolis
> 
> *MALAYSIA*
> - Pengerang Integrated Petroleum Complex, Johor
> - West Coast Expressway (Taiping, Perak - Banting, Selangor) - 233.0 km
> - Upgrading Senai-Desaru expressway, Johor - 77 km
> - Pan Borneo Highway, Sabah, Sarawak - 5,324 km
> - Central Spine Road Package 4, 5, 6, Pahang - 325.0 km
> - Electrified Double Track between Gemas-Johor Bahru (191.14 km)
> - KTM East Coast line rehabilitation Package A (126 km) B (138.5 km) C (138.5 km)
> - Langkawi International Airport Expansion, Kedah
> - Penang Sentral transport hub
> - Mukah Airport, Sarawak
> - Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang
> - Port of Tanjung Pelepas Expansion, Johor
> - Sepanggar Port Expansion, Sabah (coming soon)
> 
> 
> *UPDATE 2018: GENERAL INFRASTRUCTURES
> GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
> - Universiti Teknologi Mara (UiTM) Teaching Hospital & Academic Complex, Shah Alam
> - International School of Kuala Lumpur
> - Cyberjaya University College Of Medical Sciences, Cyberjaya
> - Asian Institute of Chartered Bankers
> - National Institutes of Health (NIH), Shah Alam
> - Hospital Pakar An-Nur Hasanah, Bangi
> - Langat Hi-Tech Sewerage Project, Kajang
> - Cyberjaya Hospital, Cyberjaya
> - Putrajaya Endocrine Hospital, Putrajaya
> 
> *MALAYSIA*
> - Kuala Krai Hospital, Kelantan
> - KPJ International Specialist Hospital Bandar Dato' Onn Phase 1, Johor Bahru, Johor
> - Women and Children Hospital, Kelantan
> - RTS Link, Johor
> - Shattuck St.Mary's School (USA), Forest City, Johor
> - Sultan Ibrahim Larkin Stadium (40,760), Johor
> - Opera House, Johor Bahru, Johor
> - Encore Melaka 2,000-seat theatre
> - KDU Penang University College, Batu Kawan, Penang
> - Drawbridge, KTCC, Terengganu
> - Kuching KPJ Hospital, Kuching, Sarawak
> - Sabah International Convention Centre, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah


Pan Borneo Highway









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU2uI0hLRzA


----------



## nazrey

*3,000 charging stations for EVs by end 2019*
By ZARINA ZAKARIAH - September 20, 2018 @ 5:02pm










BMW Group head of product management Dr Alexander Kotouc says BMW Malaysia aims to leverage on plans by Green Technology Malaysia Corporation (Green Technology) and Tenaga Nasional Bhd Energy Services (TNB ES) to set up about 1,000 charging stations by the end of this year alone. (NSTP pic by MOHD YUSNI ARIFFIN)


> KUALA LUMPUR: About 3,000 charging stations for electric vehicles (EVs) will be set up by the end of next year nationwide to cater for the rising interest in EVs.
> 
> BMW Group head of product management Dr Alexander Kotouc said BMW Malaysia aims to leverage on plans by Green Technology Malaysia Corporation (Green Technology) and Tenaga Nasional Bhd Energy Services (TNB ES) to set up about 1,000 charging stations by the end of this year alone.
> 
> “Under the initiative between Green Technology and TNBES, it is expected Malaysia will see 1,000 charging stations at various locations nationwide by the end of this year.
> 
> “To date, there are about 400 stations but there is a strong target of setting up 3,000 stations by the end of 2019 and they are looking at automotive partners that have the technology and interested to introduce it in Malaysia.
> 
> “After the policy was created, BMW was the first carmaker to introduce our fleet of high-performance hybrid cars into Malaysia and sales have gone up since,” he said in a press briefing after his earlier keynote session titled “Future Utility and Sustainable Development”.
> 
> With new business model opportunity opening up in tandem with the rising interest in electric vehicles, BMW Group Malaysia plans to leverage on the charging stations business disruption in Malaysia.
> 
> In October last year, Petronas Daganagan Bhd, GreenTech Malaysia and TNB ES entered into a tripartite agreement to install 100 electric vehicle (EV) charging stations, ChargEV, by 2018.
> 
> Due to overwhelming response from vehicle owners and automakers alike, the number of stations has risen and TNB ES has increased its target to 1,000 this year.
> 
> The working partnership, Kotouc said, is timely and suitable that an energy company and a government agency is taking the lead in implementing the charging solutions in driving the green energy growth initiatives.
> 
> “Malaysia is definitely a key market for our electric vehicle and we see the numbers going up. We foresee about 56 per cent plug in hybrid sales for next year as well,” he added.
> 
> The ChargEV charging stations is currently free for electric vehicles nationwide.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/09/413254/3000-charging-stations-evs-end-2019


----------



## nazrey

> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 4
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 5
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 6
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 4
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 5
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 6
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 7
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 8
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 9
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 10
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 11
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 12


*Tenaga explores green energy projects along Senai-Desaru Expresway*
By NST Business - October 18, 2018 @ 7:35pm










Minister of Ministry of Energy, Science, Technology, Environment and Climate Change (MESTECC), YB Yeo Bee Yin and President/Chief Executive Officer TNB, Datuk Seri Ir. Azman Mohd (second, left) were present to witness the exchange of the document at the International Greentech and Eco Products Exhibition and Conference Malaysia (IGEM) 2018.
Tenaga said the projects were expected to benefit the expressway commuters and its surrounding communities through a modern renewable energy and energy efficiency infrastructure and ecosystem, as well as a greener environment.



> KUALA LUMPUR: Tenaga Nasional Bhd, together with two parties, plans to undertake green energy projects along the Senai-Desaru Expressway in Johor.
> 
> Tenaga has today signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Malaysian Industry-Government Group for High Technology (MIGHT) and Senai-Desaru Expressway Bhd for the Green Energy Program (GEP) along the highway.
> 
> Under the MoU, the companies will explore potential green highway projects that can be implemented throughout the 77km long expressway, Malaysia’s fifth longest inter-urban toll highway concession.
> 
> “The three parties will collaborate towards supporting the Malaysia Green Highway Index under Lembaga Lebuhraya Malaysia, in line with the Sustainable Development Goals, by combining transportation and ecological sustainability in highway design, planning, construction and maintenance,” it said.
> 
> The parties will tap on Tenaga’s renewable energy and energy efficiency solutions by retrofitting light emitting diode (LED) lightings, installing energy efficiency air-conditioning units and solar panel facilities, and integrating Tenaga’s building monitoring system known as Making Electricity Visible (MAEVI).
> 
> It also includes installing, operating and maintaining a network of electric vehicles (EV) charging stations at selected locations.
> 
> The MoU was signed by TNB Energy Services Sdn Bhd managing director Dr Ahmad Jaafar Abd Hamid, MIGHT president and chief executive officer Datuk Mohd Yusoff Sulaiman and Senai-Desaru Expressway chief executive officer Jamal Abd Nasir Taharim.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...-energy-projects-along-senai-desaru-expresway


----------



## nazrey

*UiTM creates history with launch of satellite into orbit*
_Universities Teknologi Mara, Shah Alam, Selangor_
By Bernama - August 11, 2018 @ 9:39am










Universiti Teknologi Mara (UiTM) created history yesterday by becoming the first local university to launch a nano-satellite into orbit.

The UiTMSAT-1 satellite was launched at about 5.45pm local time from the International Space Station (ISS); and a live feed of the event from the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) was watched by Higher Education director-general Datin Paduka Siti Hamisah Tapsir.
https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2018/08/400225/uitm-creates-history-launch-satellite-orbit


----------



## TNAT

Excellent.


----------



## nazrey

*Technology utilisation 2018*
Some Asian advanced economy & G7

4 USA
7 UAE
9 UK
11 Qatar
12 Germany
12 Singapore
15 Israel
17 Japan
18 Malaysia
27 South Korea
29 Canada
31 France
37 Indonesia
40 Thailand
50 Philippines
56 China
59 Italy
66 Kazakhstan
72 Vietnam
75 Kuwait
75 India

Source: Global Talent Competitiveness Index 2018


----------



## nazrey

*AmBank's 'AMY' enhances digital banking experience*
By Bernama - October 29, 2018 @ 8:25pm










AMY, the acronym for AmBank Malaysia, is integrated into Ambank’s AmOnline mobile banking application, enabling customers to make enquiries and get response immediately through a chatbot that is accessible 24 hours a day. Pix by ASWADI ALIAS


> KUALA LUMPUR: AmBank Group has enhanced its AmOnline mobile banking application with a virtual financial assistant feature, named AMY, primarily focused on assisting customers on credit card services.
> 
> AMY, the acronym for AmBank Malaysia, is integrated into Ambank’s AmOnline mobile banking application, enabling customers to make enquiries and get response immediately through a chatbot that is accessible 24 hours a day.
> 
> AMY’s first release will assist customers on credit card services, new card activation, reset a forgotten pin, arrange a temporary or permanent credit card limit increase, block a lost card and help customers pick the right credit card.
> 
> “In the digital era, people prefer texting over talking on the phone since it is more convenient to communicate.
> 
> “We are pleased to introduce AMY, the next frontier of customer service. The launch of AMY is indeed an important milestones for us as we continue our journey to revolutionise our customers’ banking experience,” said AmBank Group chief executive officer, Datuk Sulaiman Mohd Tahir, at the launch here today.
> 
> Sulaiman said AMY’s repertoire was expected to expand to more credit card and non-credit card services, offer more language options and would get smarter with artificial intelligence in the next release.
> 
> AmOnline application, available on App Store and Google Play, was launched in June last year, and now has recorded RM1.3 billion in transactions per month.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/10/426308/ambanks-amy-enhances-digital-banking-experience


----------



## nazrey

*Paynet to launch DuitNow money transfer service in December*
By Bernama - October 22, 2018 @ 7:57pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: Some 40 local and foreign banks are expected to offer DuitNow, a new electronic payment service from Payments Network Malaysia Sdn Bhd (PayNet).
> 
> DuitNow allows customers to transfer money securely and instantly using recipients mobile number.
> 
> Bank Negara Malaysia is the single largest shareholder in the company and PayNet is supported by 11 major financial institutions as its joint shareholders.
> 
> 
> Group chief executive officer Peter Schiesser said currently, seven banks had embarked on the initiative and offer the service to their customers for pre-registration. By December, the number of banks is expected to reach 14.
> 
> During the pre-registration, seven million consumers had been notified of the initiative by participating banks, and PayNet expected more after the launch in December 2018, Schiesser said during a media briefing on DuitNow here today.
> 
> By using the mobile number, registered DuitNow users can easily and instantly receive funds instead of having to provide their banks account numbers to payers.
> 
> Schiesser further explained that only a one-time registration with the respective banks was needed to receive payments and bank customers do not need to register with DuitNow to make payments.
> 
> “When the service is launched in December, customers may make payments by accessing DuitNow under ‘fund transfer’ menu on their respective banks’ Internet and mobile banking channels. Payments of up to RM5,000 is free for consumers and Small and Medium Enterprises,” he added.
> 
> Apart from the newly-launched DuitNow, Paynet is also the provider of Real Time Electronic Transfer of Funds and Securities (RENTAS), Fully Automated System for Tendering (FAST), Interbank GIRO and JomPAY, MyDebit, and FPX, among others.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/10/423705/paynet-launch-duitnow-money-transfer-service-december


----------



## nazrey

*CIMB supports PayNet's DuitNow initiative*
By Bernama - October 24, 2018 @ 12:25pm










(File pix) CIMB Bank Bhd and CIMB Islamic Bank Bhd fully support Bank Negara Malaysia’s efforts in promoting a cashless society. Archive image for illustration purposes only.


> KUALA LUMPUR: CIMB Bank Bhd and CIMB Islamic Bank Bhd fully support Bank Negara Malaysia’s efforts in promoting a cashless society.
> 
> Therefore they welcome the DuitNow new electronic payment service by Payments Network Malaysia Sdn Bhd (PayNet) and some 14 banks which was announced recently.
> 
> “We believe DuitNow, another innovative payment solution by the banking industry for Malaysians to transfer funds conveniently and securely – simply by using either a mobile or NRIC number, for example – will continue to drive the growth of digital and non-cash transactions in Malaysia,’’ a CIMB statement read.
> 
> “CIMB was the first in the market to provide completely free fund transfers on CIMB Clicks to further support digital and non-cash transactions, and will extend the same zero fee to all DuitNow transfers as well.
> 
> “Customers will be able to use CIMB Clicks to link or de-link their mobile numbers and bank account to or from DuitNow at any time, once the system goes live.” -- Bernama


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/10/424236/cimb-supports-paynets-duitnow-initiative


----------



## nazrey

*Cybersecurity centre of excellence at UiTM next year*
By ROZANA SANI - October 10, 2018 @ 12:43pm


> UNIVERSITI Teknologi Mara (UiTM) aims to set up a national centre of excellence for cybersecurity next year.
> 
> Its deputy vice-chancellor of industry community and alumni network, Professor Dr Zaini Abdullah, said the university is finalising the details of the project with relevant industry players.
> 
> “UiTM is taking cybersecurity seriously. Through collaboration with the industry, UiTM hopes to become the research and training centre, among others, for cybersecurity management. This augurs well for UiTM as we have the capacity to form the centre from the various faculties in the university,” he said last week.
> 
> He was speaking at the sidelines of the *closing of the iHack 2018 Competition programme, which is a biannual event organised by UiTM’s Digital Forensics Research Initiative Group and the Computer Technology and Networking Department of the Faculty of Computer and Mathematical Sciences, in collaboration with the Malaysia Communications and Multimedia Commission (MCMC), and Nets and Netcom Society.
> 
> The event was attended by participants comprising students, lecturers, administrative staff, branch campuses, as well as representatives of public and private universities, and public and private organisations. It was held at Intekma Resort and Convention Centre in Shah Alam, Selangor.
> 
> The two-day programme, which is aimed at exposing participants and students on current developments and issues related to computer defence and cybercrime, had a variety of activities, including a Hacking, Defence and Forensics competition, CyberSecurity and Digital Forensic Innovation Challenge, forums, workshops, career talks and the Klik dengan Bijak Explorace game by MCMC.
> 
> The event also aimed to raise awareness amongst university and community members of cybercrime, as well as its implications for computer users.
> 
> “Collaboration between the academia and industry is increasingly a critical component of efficient national innovation systems. We believe that this event will be an informative platform for participants to be able to send powerful messages of global security awareness to make our cyberspace a safe place. It is also a platform for the cybersecurity industry to find and nurture young talents in fighting the attacks,” said Zaini in his closing speech.
> 
> He revealed that UiTM would enter into an agreement with MCMC to include a new Masters of Science in Cyber Security and Digital Forensic Programme, as well as research and knowldege transfer between the two parties.
> 
> The event ended with a prize-giving ceremony which saw Team Hashcow from
> 
> Asia Pacific University winning the Hacking, Defence and Forensics competition, while UiTM’s I-Fratenity won the CyberSecurity and Digital Forensic Innovation Challenge.
> 
> Representing MCMC at the programme was its chief officer of network security and enforcement, Zulkarnain Mohd Yassin.


https://www.nst.com.my/education/2018/10/419730/cybersecurity-centre-excellence-uitm-next-year


----------



## nazrey

*Langat STP*
Kajang, Selangor










PROGRESS: http://www.langatsp.com/photo-videos/photos/centralised-sewage-network-work-progress


----------



## nazrey

*Pinewood Studio Productions Worldwide*
Pinewood Studio Atlanta






Pinewood London






Pinewood Berlin
Pinewood Toronto
Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia (opened 2014)








> Aerial shot @Medini Iskandar or Iskandar Puteri previously Nusajaya (underated country with world class investment at new planned city in Johor's Iskandar Malaysia development corridor )
> >> vimeo.com/102614474





> Global Competitiveness Index 2018
> 
> 1. USA
> 2. Singapore
> 3. Germany
> 5. Japan
> 7. Hong Kong
> 8. UK
> 12. Canada
> 13. Taiwan
> 15. South Korea
> 17. France
> 20. Israel
> 25. Malaysia
> 27. UAE
> 28. China
> 30. Qatar
> 31. Italy
> 38. Thailand
> 39. Saudi Arabia
> 45. Indonesia
> 56. Philippines
> 77. Vietnam


----------



## nazrey

> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 4
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 5
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 6
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 4
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 5
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 6
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 7
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 8
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 9
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 10
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 11
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 12
> SMART INFRASTRUCTURE IN MALAYSIA 13


*'Fiscal deficit may ease in 2020'*
By Business Times - October 31, 2018 @ 10:37am


> KUALA LUMPUR: AMMB Holdings Bhd expects Malaysia’s fiscal deficit to ease in 2020 due to prudent management, driven by greater levels of transparency and governance as an increasing focus on economic growth. Group chief executive officer Datuk Sulaiman Mohd Tahir said it had so far been a year of monumental changes for the nation. He expects the 2019 Budget to usher in improved fiscal discipline for the years ahead.
> 
> “It is our hope that a special fund can be established, so that a portion of the RM2.5 billion in foreign workers levies collected yearly can be utilised to support automation and technology upgrading,” he said.
> 
> “It is our hope that the budget will incorporate initiatives that will accelerate the growth of the digital economy.
> 
> *“Digital tax is expected to be introduced in the 2019 Budget, Malaysia will be the second country to unveil such a tax in Southeast Asia after Singapore.”* By regulating the tech industry, Sulaiman said it would allow the authorities to look forward to a new stream of revenue while tech companies would increase their reported earnings.
> 
> “The government may look to revive the Home Ownership Campaign that was introduced in 1998 and 1999 on the back of property oversupply in the aftermath of the Asian Financial crisis.”
> 
> Sulaiman was hopeful that the budget would also catalyse a significant push in the education system in the digital direction, as well as to focus on the importance of information technology by adopting digital solutions and introducing coding in the curriculum.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/10/426775/fiscal-deficit-may-ease-2020


----------



## nazrey

*Ihh Healthcare*









https://valueinvestasia.com/ihh-healthcare-berhad-worth-investing/



nazrey said:


> *UPDATE 2018: MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE OVERSEAS OPERATIONS
> AirAsia (aviation)*
> - Thailand
> - Indonesia
> - Philippines
> - India
> - Japan
> 
> *Axiata (telecommunication)*
> - Indonesia
> - India
> - Singapore
> - Bangladesh
> - Nepal
> - Srilanka
> - Cambodia
> 
> *MAHB (airport operator)*
> - Turkey
> 
> *Prasarana (rail operator)*
> - Saudi Arabia
> 
> *TNB (electric utility)*
> - Mauritius
> - Pakistan
> - India
> - Indonesia
> 
> *PLUS Expressway*
> A member of the UEM Group, the company is also the largest listed toll expressway operator in Southeast Asia and the eighth largest in the world.
> - India
> - Indonesia
> 
> *IHH Healthcare*
> - Singapore
> - Myanmar
> - China
> - Brunei
> - Turkey
> - UAE
> - Marcedonia
> - Bulgaria











http://www.mobigator.com/pages/index.asp?pg=about_recent_news


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: *
*KL & Greater KL 
COMPLETED 2017*
- MRT SBK line phase 2 (Semantan-Kajang) (line 9)
- New Bombardier Innovia 300 for LRT KJ line 
- New Interchange station: KL Eco City - KTM Komuter+LRT KJ Line
- New Interchange station: Sungai Buloh - KTM Komuter+MRT SBK Line
- New Interchange station: Muzium Negara - MRT SBK Line+KL Sentral Intermodal Railway Station
- New Interchange station: Bukit Bintang - MRT SBK Line+Monorail Line
- New Interchange station: Maluri - MRT SBK Line+LRT SP Line
- New Interchange station: PasarSeni - MRT SBK Line+LRT KJ Line
- New Interchange station: Kajang - MRT SBK Line+KTM Komuter
- Pantai2 STP
- Bukit Jalil National Sports Complex Regeneration
- Tabung Haji Hotel and Convention Center Sepang
- Sunway Medical Centre Expansion, Bandar Sunway
- Rawang Bypass, Selangor
- Duta-Ulu Klang Expressway (Duke) Phase 2

*COMPLETED 2018*
- KTM Komuter Skypark Link (Line 10) - 24km 
- New 6 train sets for airport link – 2 allocated for KLIA Ekspres, 4 for KLIA Transit (Train departures will be improved to every 15 minutes during morning and evening peak hours on weekdays from the current 20-minute intervals, putting it on par with the KLIA Ekspres service. 
- Abdullah Hukum KTM Komuter station 
- New Interchange station: Abdullah Hukum - KTM Komuter+LRT KJ Line 
- New Interchange station: Subang Jaya - KTM Komuter+LRT KJ Line+Komuter Skypark Link 
- New Interchange station: KL Sentral - KL Sentral Intermodal Railway Station+Komuter Skypark Link 
- Cyberjaya University College Of Medical Sciences, Cyberjaya
- National Institutes of Health (NIH), Shah Alam
- Hospital Pakar An-Nur Hasanah, Bangi

*TO BE COMPLETE 2019*
- Asian Institute of Chartered Bankers
- Langat Hi-Tech Sewerage Project, Kajang
- West Coast Expressway (Taiping, Perak - Banting, Selangor) - 233.0 km
- East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE) (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
- Kuala Lumpur Air Traffic Control Centre, KLIA, Sepang



*MALAYSIA*
*COMPLETED 2017*
- Central Spine Road Package 2 (Kuala Krai (Kelantan)-Gua Musang (Kelantan) - 106 km
- Raffles American School, Johor
- Segget River Revitalisation, Johor Bahru, Johor
- The St. Regis Hotel Langkawi and Convention Center, Langkawi, Kedah
- Subterranean Penang International Conference & Exhibition, Penang
- JKNS new railway station and HQ @ Aeropod, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
- Kota Kinabalu Regional Library, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
- Wawasan Bus Terminal, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
- National Velodrome, Nilai, Negeri Sembilan 
- Coastal Highway Southern Link, Johor
- Pagoh Educational Hub (UTM, IIUM, UTHM), Bandar Universiti Pagoh, Johor

*COMPLETED 2018*
- Central Spine Road Package 3 (Gua Musang (Kelantan) - Kuala Lipis (Pahang)) - 92.5km 
- Penang Sentral transport terminal, Penang 
- Kuala Krai Hospital, Kelantan 
- KPJ International Specialist Hospital Bandar Dato' Onn Phase 1, Johor Bahru, Johor 

*TO BE CPMPLETE 2019*
- Pengerang Integrated Petroleum Complex, Johor
- Central Spine Road Package 4, Pahang
- Kuantan Tower (Menara Teruntum), Kuantan, Pahang
- KTM East Coast line rehabilitation Package A (126 km) B (138.5 km) C (138.5 km)
- Expansion of the ETS fleet with the purchase of 13 DEMU and 9 EMU trainsets (Class 94)
- Kuching KPJ Hospital, Kuching, Sarawak
- Shattuck St.Mary's School (USA), Forest City, Johor
- Sultan Ibrahim Stadium, Johor
- KDU Penang University College, Batu Kawan, Penang
- Drawbridge, KTCC, Terengganu
- Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: IN PROGRESS *
*KL & Greater KL*
- KTM Klang Valley double track rehabilitation (Line 1, Line 2)
- LRT Bandar Utama-Klang-Johan Setia (Line 11) - 37km
- MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line (Liner 12) - 52.2km
- New Interchange station: Kwasa Damansara - MRT SBK Line+MRT SSP Line
- New Interchange station: Kampung Selamat - MRT SBK Line+MRT SSP Line
- New Interchange station: Sungai Buloh - MRT SBK Line+MRT SSP Line
- New Interchange station: Kampung Batu - MRT SSP Line+KTM Komuter
- New Interchange station: Titiwangsa - MRT SSP Line+LRT SP/AP Line+Monorail Line
- New Interchange station: Ampang Park - MRT SSP Line+LRT KJ Line
- New Interchange station: Tun Razak Exchange - MRT SBK Line+MRT SSP Line
- New Interchange station: Chan Sow Lin - MRT SSP Line+LRT SP/AP Line
- New Interchange station: Sungai Besi - MRT SSP Line+LRT SP Line
- New Interchange station: Putrajaya Sentral - MRT SSP Line+KLIA Transit
- New Interchange station: Bandar Utama - LRT3+MRT SBK Line
- New Interchange station: Gelmarie - LRT3+LRT KJ Line
- New Interchange station: Klang - LRT3+KTM Komuter
- Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal (intercity bus, rapidKL bus, LRT)
- Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
- Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km
- Maju Expressway extension (MEX II) - Putrajaya - KLIA - 18 km
- Universiti Teknologi Mara (UiTM) Teaching Hospital & Academic Complex, Shah Alam
- Cyberjaya Hospital, Cyberjaya
- Putrajaya Endocrine Hospital, Putrajaya
- River of Life, KL+Selangor
- Taman Tugu

*MALAYSIA*
- Pan Borneo Highway, Sabah, Sarawak - 5,324 km
- Central Spine Road Package 5, 6, Pahang
- Port of Tanjung Pelepas Phase 2, Johor
- Sepangar Port expansion, Sabah
- Universiti Malaysia Sabah Teaching Hospital, Sabah
- Unisza Teaching Hospital, Terengganu
- Woman and Children Hospital Kota Bharu, Kelantan 
- Fast Track City, Johor
- KTM East Coast line rehabilitation Package A (126 km) B (138.5 km) C (138.5 km)
- 9 intercity metre-gauge EMU sets for Malayan Railways (KTMB) ETS service
- Expansion of the ETS fleet with the purchase of 13 DEMU and 9 EMU trainsets to arrive by end 2018 (Class 94)
- Extension of the ETS service to Hatyai (Thailand)
- Electrified Double Track between Gemas-Johor Bahru (191.14 km)


----------



## nazrey

> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 4
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 5
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 6
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 4
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 5
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 6
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 7
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 8
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 9
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 10
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 11
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 12
> SMART INFRASTRUCTURE IN MALAYSIA 13
> SMART INFRASTRUCTURE IN MALAYSIA 14


*Ground Team Red unveils Malaysia's first digital airport control centre*
By NST Business - November 12, 2018 @ 8:48pm










Transport Minister Anthony Loke Siew Fook (spotting red necktie), today, unveiled klia2’s RM35 million control centre for ground handling services. Also present were AirAsia Group Bhd group chief executive officer Tan Sri Tony Fernandes, AirAsia Group Bhd executive chairman Datuk Kamarudin Meranun and Ground Team Red Sdn Bhd chief executive officer Kevin Chin. NSTP photo by Ahmad Irham Mohd Noor



> SEPANG: SEPANG: Ground Team Red Sdn Bhd (GTR), today, unveiled its control centre for ground handling services at Kuala Lumpur International Airport 2 (klia2).
> 
> The fully digitalised control centre allows GTR to track aircraft handling by converging real time digital information on passengers boarding, baggage reconciliation and ramp loading activities through a digital dashboard, with the target of an aircraft turnaround of 25 minutes.
> 
> In digitalisation the operations, guest services personnel will use a smartphone to execute the gate boarding process, allowing staff to board passengers conveniently while tracking the gate boarding process in real-time efficiently and accurately.
> 
> Transport Minister Loke Siew Fook said GTR's efforts to enhance airline ground handling operations through the use of the GTR Airport Control Centre.
> 
> "This will greatly contribute to an effective workflow, which in turn will benefits travellers by providing them with a seamless travel experience.
> 
> "I have always emphasised the need to improve operational efficiencies and elevating service levels at the airport. This is the right direction towards making klia2 a truly world-class terminal," he said during the launching ceremony of Malaysia's first digital airport control centre, here, today.
> 
> GTR chief executive officer Kevin Chin said the digital control centre is a first for Malaysia that will revolutionise how ground operations services are delivered.
> 
> He added GTR has set RM35 million aside to improve its service delivery, spanning across Guest Happiness, Cargo, and Ramp operations.
> 
> "This control centre is part of this investment in the reformation and innovation of our ground handling operations," he said.
> 
> He said the centre also allow GTR to serve its clients better while providing an improved travel experience for passengers and improving hub passenger connectivity through klia2.
> 
> "It is our goal to establish more such centres across the region in the near future," he said.
> 
> GTR staff will also now use their handled devices to automatically clock in when they report for work and receive their flight assignments automatically. This saves time for staff to meet their flights without the need to report to the office.
> 
> Another key feature of the centre includes a virtual reality training chamber with six-modules including cargo ramp, technical ramp (lavatory), technical ramps (water service and air-conditioning, ground power unit and aircraft marshalling).
> 
> This allows ground personnel to stimulate and safely conduct real world scenarios and training exercises without the need for aircraft availability.
> 
> Established on November 1, 2017, GTR is a joint-venture between AirAsia Bhd and Singapore's SATS Ltd. GTR provides a comprehensive range of ground handling services such as guest handling, baggage services, aircraft handling, cargo handling services and security services.





nazrey said:


> UPDATE 2018: MAHB had allocated an internal budget of RM100 million in the next five years for the Airports 4.0, a digital initiative across its selected local airports network. The transformation to Airports 4.0 emphasises on connectivity and real time information reporting to provide a digitalised total airport experience.
> https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...ates-financing-models-airports-infrastructure


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia IT spending to reach RM65b in 2019*
By NST Business - November 13, 2018 @ 5:18pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: Spending on information technology (IT) products and services in Malaysia is forecast to reach RM65.2 billion this year, an increase of 4.6 per cent from 2018, according to Gartner Inc.
> 
> Worldwide IT spending, meanwhile, is projected to total USD$3.8 trillion in 2019, an increase of 3.2 per cent from expected spending of USD$3.7 trillion in 2018.
> 
> “While currency volatility and the potential for trade wars are still playing a part in the outlook for IT spending, it’s the shift from ownership to service that is sending ripples through every segment of the forecast,” said John-David Lovelock, research vice president at Gartner.
> 
> In a statement, he said this indicates that more enterprises will use cloud services instead of buying their own servers.
> 
> “As enterprises continue their digital transformation efforts, shifting to ‘pay for use’ will continue. This sets enterprises up to deal with the sustained and rapid change that underscores digital business,” Lovelock added.
> 
> Enterprise software spending is forecast to experience the highest growth with an 8.3 per cent increase in 2019.
> 
> Software as a service is driving growth in almost all software segments, particularly customer relationship management (CRM), due to increased focus on providing better customer experiences.
> 
> Cloud software, meanwhile, will grow at more than 22 per cent this year compared with 6 per cent growth for all other forms of software.
> 
> “While core applications such as enterprise resource platform, CRM and supply chain continue to get the lion share of dollars, security and privacy are of particular interest right now.
> 
> “Some 86 per cent of recently surveyed global chief information officers have deployed or plan to deploy cybersecurity technology in the next 12 months,” the statement said.
> 
> In 2018, data centre systems are expected to grow 6 per cent, buoyed by a strong server market that saw spending growth of more than 10 per cent over the last year, and in 2018 will come in at 5.7 per cent growth.
> 
> However, by 2019, servers will shift back to a declining market and drop 1 per cent to 3 per cent every year for the next five years.
> 
> This, in turn, will impact overall data centre systems spending as growth slows to 1.6 per cent in 2019, Gartner said.
> 
> IT services will be a key driver for IT spending in 2019 as the market is forecast to reach USD$1 trillion in 2019, an increase of 4.7 per cent from 2018.
> 
> “An expected global slowdown in economic prosperity, paired with internal pressures to cut spending, is driving organisations to optimise enterprise external spend for business services such as consulting.
> 
> “In a recent Gartner study, 46 per cent of organisations indicated that IT services and supplier consolidation was in their top three most-effective cost-optimisation approaches,” it added.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/11/430760/malaysia-it-spending-reach-rm65b-2019


----------



## nazrey

*Funding for technological development*
Advanced Asian economic nation & G7

2 USA
3 Israel
8 UK
9 UAE
11 France
14 Qatar
15 Canada
18 China
19 Hong Kong
21 Singapore
21 Malaysia 
22 Germany
24 Japan
28 Taiwan
34 Thailand
37 India
42 Indonesia
44 Italy
45 Saudi Arabia
46 South Korea
51 Philippines

2018 IMD World digital competitiveness index


----------



## nazrey

*Cambridge IGCSE to offer Bahasa Melayu subject*
By HAZLINA AZIZ November 14, 2018 @ 12:25pm










(File pix) (From left) Cambridge AssessmentInternational Education Southeast Asia & Pacific regional director Dr Ben Schmidt, Education Ministry private education division deputy director Ahmad Lotfi Zubir and Cambridge International country director (Malaysia and Brunei) Ng Kim Huat during launch of Cambridge IGCSE First Language Malay syllabus recently. Pix by Amirudin Sahib


> MALAYSIAN students undertaking the Cambridge International General Certificate of Secondary Education (IGCSE) as a pathway towards tertiary education can now choose Bahasa Melayu as a subject.
> 
> The Cambridge IGCSE First Language Malay (0696) syllabus, introduced recently by the Cambridge Assessment International Education, offers a higher level and more challenging studies in Bahasa Melayu.
> 
> Schools can start teaching the syllabus in September next year, with the first exam being set for June 2021.
> 
> Prior to its introduction, Cambridge IGCSE offers only the Malay Foreign Language (0546) subject for students with no basic grounding in Bahasa Melayu.
> 
> Cambridge Assessment International Education Southeast Asia & Pacific regional director Dr Ben Schmidt said the 0696 syllabus is catered for Malay native speakers.


Read more: https://www.nst.com.my/education/2018/11/430966/cambridge-igcse-offer-bahasa-melayu-subject


----------



## nazrey

> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 4
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 5
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR 6
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 1
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 2
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 3
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 4
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 5
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 6
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 7
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 8
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 9
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 10
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 11
> SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN MALAYSIA 12
> SMART INFRASTRUCTURE IN MALAYSIA 13
> SMART INFRASTRUCTURE IN MALAYSIA 14
> SMART INFRASTRUCTURE IN MALAYSIA 14


*UCrest in talks with partners to promote its cloud medical system in Malaysia*
By AYISY YUSOF - November 23, 2018 @ 5:35pm










UCrest Bhd, a medical technology provider at 8 First Avenue, Bandar Utama, Petaling Jaya, Selangor
http://www.ucrest.net/


> KUALA LUMPUR: UCrest Bhd, a medical technology provider, is in talks with local and international potential partners to promote the adoption of its cloud medical system, imedic.
> 
> UCrest chairman Eg Kah Yee said currently over 20 hospitals and medical companies in Russia, United States and China had been using imedic, which uses Internet of Things (IoT) technology in connecting various devices including equipment in the hospitals.
> 
> "Medical devices are getting connected with IoT technology through the aggressive miniaturisation process.
> 
> "Many of the devices or equipment currently used in hospitals or clinics will be mobile wireless devices, which will be available at much lower price," Eg told reporters after UCrest's annual general meeting here today.
> 
> Eg said the company was keen to secure a portion contract from the government's hospital to utilise its online medical services.
> 
> "Online healthcare services are gaining traction across the globe. It is estimated the total market size global to reach US$81.51 billion by 2024.
> 
> "The high growth is also fuelled by the pervasiveness of the smart phones and high-speed internet connection," he added.
> 
> During the 2019 Budget presentation recently, the government's allocation increased 7.8 per cent to RM29 billion from RM27 billion for health services.
> 
> This included RM10.8 billion to restore clinics and hospitals, as well as buy medicine and medical equipment.
> 
> He said IoT, blockchain, big data and artificial intelligence are the latest technologies that will be used in the health sector.
> 
> "The group started the development of imedic with Blockchain technology where the digital medical records have to be securely protected and immutable," he said, adding that imedic uses IOT technology in connecting various devices including equipment in the hospitals.
> 
> He said UCrest had developed various business models working with different stakeholders of the healthcare industry.
> 
> "imedic has capabilities that are tailored for including doctors or hospitals, insurance and pharmaceutical companies and medical equipment manufacturers," he said.
> 
> Eg said the escalating high healthcare cost is the driving factor for government and insurance companies to adopt online medical services to curb the rising cost.
> 
> UCrest's net profit for the the financial year ended May 31, 2018 increased to RM14.85 million compared with net loss of RM800,000 in the previous year.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...ers-promote-its-cloud-medical-system-malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*UPM researchers to send optic fibre samples to space*
By Zulita Mustafa - December 5, 2018 @ 12:12pm









*NATIONAL SPACE CENTRE (Agensi Angkasa Negara)*
BANTING, SELANGOR
http://www.arkitekfaa.com/resch-2-national-space-centre-banting



> TWO optic fibre samples built by three Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM) researchers will make their way to space next year to detect space radiation outside and inside the International Space Station (ISS). The three researchers, who took one and a half years to build E-SOFPADS and I-SOFPADS (Smart Optical Fibres for Passive Dosimetry in Space), are Dr Noramaliza Mohd Noor, Associate Professor Dr Fathinul Fikri Ahmad Saad, both from the Centre for Nuclear Diagnostic Imaging, and Dr Nizam Tamchek from the Faculty of Science.
> 
> “Also, sometimes, when free radicals interact with our body, they will change the structure of our DNA,” said Noramaliza, who is also UPM Centre for Diagnostic Nuclear Imaging SOFPADS chief researcher.
> 
> *The samples will be sent from Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (Jaxa) to ISS in February 2019.*
> 
> “The E-SOFPADS will be in space for 360 days while the I-SOFPADS will detect radiation within the ISS for 300 days,” said Noramaliza, after which, the samples will be returned to UPM for analysis.
> 
> She added that the dosimeter of optical fibres will be exposed in space under various conditions and stored in the Kibo module, a Japanese science module developed by Jaxa for ISS.
> 
> *“After samples return to Earth, Malaysian researchers will verify the usability of the passive dosimeter in space,” she said.*
> 
> Both E-SOFPADS and I-SOFPADS were handed over by UPM researchers to Jaxa in Tsukuba, Japan on November 2. Noramaliza said the sample handover was based on the agreement of Kibo utilisation for long-term material exposure experiment using Exposed Experiment Handrail Attachment Mechanism (ExHAM) on Kibo Exposed Facility, along with inner vehicle experiment in Kibo pressurised module using Passive Dosimeter for Life-science Experiments in Space (PADLES). It was in October this year that Jaxa and UPM finalised this agreement. Noramaliza said the experiment was proposed by the UPM researchers to demonstrate utilisation of the SOFPADS, which was organised under the leadership of the *National Space Agency (Angkasa).* Jaxa, who acts as only one of the ISS partners in Asian region, hopes that the collaboration of Kibo utilisation with Malaysia will contribute to development of space technologies in the Asia and promote a mutually beneficial relationship among the Asian space agencies.
> 
> *The building of the samples was done in collaboration with Universiti Malaya, Multimedia University, Sunway University and Angkasa.*


https://www.nst.com.my/education/2018/12/437397/upm-researchers-send-optic-fibre-samples-space


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia ranks fifth in Asia for digital readiness*
By Bernama - December 13, 2018 @ 9:58pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia ranked fifth among top 10 developing economies in Asia for its readiness to support online shopping, based on the 2018 United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) Business to Consumer (B2C) e-commerce index.
> 
> A report on the B2C E-Commerce Index by UNCTAD, released on Dec 10, said Malaysia has had strong B2C sales contribution to its gross domestic product (GDP) since 2016 and was among the top five countries including United Kingdom, China, Ireland and Thailand.
> 
> Malaysia also improved its overall ranking, among developing economies, to 34th placing from 39th last year, ahead of Thailand (43), Turkey (47), Iran (49), Chile (50) and Saudi Arabia (52).
> 
> The index was evaluated, among others, from the share of individuals using the Internet, share of individuals with an account, secure Internet servers (normalise) and UPU postal reliability score.
> 
> B2C sales accounted for 6.4 per cent of Malaysia’s GDP in 2016.
> 
> “This is because the government partnered Chinese e-commerce company, Alibaba, to establish a dedicated e-commerce technology park, *Digital Free Trade Zone, the first such facility in South East Asia*,” it said, adding that the digital readiness had attracted foreign direct investments in the B2C sector.
> 
> “And, so far, *Alibaba has invested US$100 million in Malaysia*.-- Bernama


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/12/440361/malaysia-ranks-fifth-asia-digital-readiness









https://www.j-propves.com.my/?cur=news/view&id=8277&title=Local_goods_going_places_with_DFTZ


----------



## nazrey

*UNCTAD B2C E-commerce index 2018*
Some Asian nations & G7

2 Singapore 
4 United Kingdom 
13 United States
14 Canada 
15 Hong Kong (China) 
16 Germany
21 Korea (Republic of) 
23 France
24 Japan 
27 Israel
33 United Arab Emirates 
34 Malaysia 
43 Thailand 
44 Italy 
60 Qatar
63 China
69 Vietnam
80 India 
90 Indonesia
92 Philippines


https://unctad.org/en/PublicationsLibrary/tn_unctad_ict4d12_en.pdf


----------



## Praveenmonu

Hi guys, I just share my personal experience with yours, I think so last year I went into Malaysia. I was a wonder to saw a Malaysia, Wow in the one word it's not to enough to explain to say that country. In every building is to make such beautiful infrastructure and utilities. And also I participated in an international conference, any one of them ask me how is the conference experience? I was simple to say just admirable for that conference session. I just suggest for Malaysian students don't miss a great opportunity to participate in an *upcoming international conference in Malaysia 2019*.


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE 2018: Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB)’s Large Scale Solar (LSS) project, here, is now connected to the national grid. TNB said work was progressing well for the solar plant to generate its full capacity of 50 megawatt (MW) before year-end. The plant, with 230,000 solar panels and 10 km of 132kV power and fiber optic underground cable, is Malaysia’s first largest LSS project to date.









https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/10/426551/tnb-lss-project-reaches-initial-operation-date


----------



## nazrey

New international schools in Malaysia (2018-2019)
KUALA LUMPUR - ISKL 











JOHOR BAHRU - Shuttuck St.Mary Forest City American international school


----------



## nazrey

A memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed today between Universiti Teknologi MARA (UiTM) vice-chancellor Emeritus Prof Datuk Dr Hassan Said and the University of Lisbon School of Architecture president, Prof Dr JoãoPardal Monteiro, to establish cooperation in the field of research.
https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2019/01/447041/uitm-and-university-lisbon-sign-mou


----------



## nazrey

*RAPID to boost Asia's refining capacity growth in 2019*
By ZARINA ZAKARIAH - February 8, 2019 @ 8:53pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: With the start-up of the Petronas' Refinery and Petrochemical Integrated Development (RAPID) project in Pengerang around the corner, Asia’s refining capacity growth will experience a boost in 2019, says S&P Global Platts.
> 
> The start-up of the 300,000 barrels refining capacity per day project will also increase Saudi crude inflows to the region and add to the supply of refined petroleum products.
> 
> This will underscore the shift of global refining capacity growth to Asia where the bulk of the demand growth is concentrated.
> 
> The refinery, located in the southern state of Johor, has fired up its crude distillation unit and is expected to be ready for commercial operations by the fourth quarter of 2019.
> 
> The facility will produce refined products including gasoline and diesel that meet Euro 5 fuel specifications and provide feedstock for the integrated petrochemicals complex with a capacity of 3.3 million metric tonne per year.
> 
> S&P Global Platts, an energy and commodities information source also noted while China continues to dominate Asian refining capacity growth, Southeast Asian capacity additions this year are significant, mainly from RAPID and Brunei’s Hengyi refinery in the second half of 2019.
> 
> Hengyi has a capacity of refining 160,000 barrels per day.
> 
> S&P Global Platts in its latest Asia Pacific Oil Market Forecast report, further noted that the project is designed to meet both domestic fuel demand in Malaysia and export surplus volumes although currently, domestic fuel demand is likely to be affected by lukewarm economic growth.
> 
> “PIC will add to refined product supply at a time when higher Chinese exports will add to Asia’s diesel surplus and pressure refinery margins, at least until the impact of the International Maritime Organisation 2020 (IMO 2020) regulations start to tighten the market,” the firm said.
> 
> Asian refining margins are expected to average $4.40 a barrel in 2019, up from $3.30 a barrel in 2018, according to Platts Analytics, which expects Asian product markets to tighten in the second quarter due to heavier refinery turnarounds.
> 
> S&P Global said RAPID is also key to Saudi Aramco’s marketing strategy as it will supply half of the refinery’s crude feedstock, with the option of increasing it to 70 per cent while Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas) will supply the natural gas, power and other utilities needed to run the plant.
> 
> It also noted that Aramco has been chasing markets in the east as key consumers like the US have boosted domestic production.
> 
> Touching on crude distillation unit, the firm said global refiners will add 1.87 million barrels of CDU
> 
> per day capacity in 2019 and the Asia Pacific region will account for about 61 per cent of those additions, taking total Asian CDU capacity to over 37 million barrels per day by the end of this year.
> 
> As a result, Asia’s share of global CDU capacity is expected to rise to 37 per cent in 2019, said Platts Analytics.
> 
> The jointly held Saudi Aramco-Petronas US$27-28 billion Pengerang Integrated Complex (PIC) is preparing for official startup of RAPID.
> 
> Its mechanical completion was achieved on November 29, 2018 and all critical units under contractor Petrofac Ltd’s scope have now started commissioning activities in advance of the fire up of the refinery’s crude distillation unit later this month.
> 
> The delivery of the first cargo of 2 million barrels of crude supplied by Petronas and Aramco to the site was done in September 2018, to be used for commissioning and testing activities at the refinery in October last year.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/02/458506/rapid-boost-asias-refining-capacity-growth-2019


----------



## nazrey

*Petronas ventures into electric vehicle market with e-fluids*
By NST Business - March 6, 2019 @ 3:19pm










PETRONAS Lubricants International (PLI) Managing Director and Group Chief Executive Officer, Giuseppe D’Arrigo with PLI Chief Technology Officer, Eric Holthusen launching PETRONAS’ first EV fluid, PETRONAS iona at the Geneva International Motor Show



> KUALA LUMPUR: Petronas Nasional Bhd has ventured into the electric vehicle market with a range of e-fluids for passenger cars.
> 
> The national oil company, through unit Petronas Lubricants International (PLI), unveiled Petronas iona range of e-fluids at the Geneva International Motor Show 2019.
> 
> The move was part of its pledge to address the climate challenge and lower CO2 emissions with its fluid technology, Petronas said in a statement today.
> 
> “Petronas iona is PLI’s response to the ever-changing trends in mobility,” it added.
> 
> Petronas said an industry-wide study would be commissioned to identify the challenges and future opportunities surrounding fluid technology and innovation towards advancing electric vehicle performance.
> 
> The findings would be shared with key partners at an EV Fluid Symposium hosted by PLI later thsi year, it added.
> 
> “The world we live in today is placing more and more emphasis on environmental responsibility and at Petronas, so are we. In the automotive sector, OEMs now have to adhere to increasing regulations on carbon emissions reduction,” said managing director and group chief executive officer Giuseppe D’Arrigo.
> 
> The range of fluids comprises thermal battery fluid for optimised and efficient delivery of electrical energy, Petronas iona Integra for friction management of the integrated driveline system and Petronas iona Glide next-generation bearing greases for a quieter ride and longer lasting performance and durability.
> 
> Last year, PLI pledged 75 per cent of its research and technology investment towards innovations that help reduce CO2 emissions.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/03/466505/petronas-ventures-electric-vehicle-market-e-fluids


----------



## nazrey

*AirAsia launches venture capital fund in US to back startups in Southeast Asia*
By Reuters - March 5, 2019 @ 6:32am










AirAsia’s Deputy Group CEO Aireen Omar says the airline groups has initially allocated US$10m for the fund. - NSTP/HALIMATON SAADIAH SULAIMAN



> KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysian budget carrier AirAsia Group said on Monday it was launching a venture capital fund in the United States to invest in startups seeking to enter or expand in Southeast Asia.
> 
> The fund, called RedBeat Capital, will focus on post-seed-stage startups in travel and lifestyle, financial technology, artificial intelligence and cybersecurity.
> 
> AirAsia is partnering with San Francisco-based 500 Startups, which invests in young fast-growing companies. RedBeat Capital will have a base in San Francisco and access to 500 Startups’ deal flow, AirAsia said.
> 
> The airline group has initially allocated about US$10 million, and the fund has already invested in a couple of companies, Aireen Omar, deputy chief executive, told Reuters.
> 
> AirAsia, which pioneered budget air travel in Asia, is broadening its reach to include a payments company, logistics, food and beverages brands and a loyalty programme.
> 
> A year ago, it placed these lifestyle assets including the BIG Loyalty scheme and a Wi-Fi service, in which it typically has stakes of 80-100 percent, under RedBeat Ventures. The new fund RedBeat Capital will house smaller investments in startups of anything up to around 20 percent, Omar said.
> 
> Together, these could be listed separately in future.
> 
> “We don’t have a timeline (for a listing) yet because our focus is to build a business fast,” she said in an interview.
> 
> AirAsia has been trying to re-invent itself as a travel and technology firm to exploit data and offset cyclical volatility in airline earnings.
> 
> The group last week posted a fourth-quarter net loss, its first quarterly loss in over three years, citing higher fuel prices and lease costs. Non-flying ancillary revenues currently make up about 20 percent of group revenue.
> 
> The digital drive can improve ancillary revenues by using machine learning to better understand consumer trends, Omar said, adding that investments via the new fund should also help the core business.
> 
> “I would imagine that with what we are building here, the ancillary part will be increasing to more than 20 percent – it is not impossible for it to reach 50 percent at some point in the future,” Omar said.
> 
> *Southeast Asia, with a young population and more internet users than the United States, but relatively little exposure in Silicon Valley so far, is among the fastest-growing tech markets, according to 500 Startups.*
> 
> “We have noticed our own partners turning an eye towards Southeast Asia. It seems like a greenfield,” the startup accelerator’s chief executive Christine Tsai told Reuters.
> 
> Some network carriers such as Singapore Airlines are also ramping up investments in digital technology. --Reuters


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...-capital-fund-us-back-startups-southeast-asia


----------



## nazrey

*20 new infrastructure projects to be implemented this year*
March 14, 2019 @ 9:52pm










*The Works Ministry will implement 20 new infrastructure projects worth RM5.26 billion this year* that will help stimulate the country's economy, according to its



> KUALA LUMPUR: The Works Ministry will implement 20 new infrastructure projects worth RM5.26 billion this year that will help stimulate the country's economy.
> 
> Minister Baru Bian said they include the mega projects that had been long planned, such as the Central Spine Road (CSR), the Pan Borneo Highway, and the Sarawak-Sabah link road projects.
> 
> “I believe these infrastructure projects will effectively help stimulate the country's economy…we will also try to renegotiate some of the planned projects that have yet to take off.
> 
> “We have to be careful because once signed, we cannot amend the contract,” he told Bernama after the recording session of the Bernama News Channel's (BNC) Property Hot Seat programme here today.
> 
> The minister said road access linking rural and urban areas, especially in Sabah and Sarawak, would boost the tourism industry and help generate income for the locals.
> 
> “In Sarawak, for example, we have mountains like Mount Murud and Mount Mulu that could help draw more tourists. If it is made accessible with good infrastructure, it will definitely attract more tourist arrivals,” he said.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...ucture-projects-be-implemented-year-baru-bian


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIAN MEGA PROJECTS*
_Much awaited _
- ECRL - Connect 2 ports (Port Klang-Kuantan Port) to support Maritime Silk Road become more valuable journey
- KL-SG HSR - The world's busiest international air route to connect by HSR
- MRT3 - Circle line to completely coverage Klang Valley transit systems to feed population less than 10 million 
- Penang PTMP - The most coverage transport masterplan in the state
- Kulim International Airport - Second two runways international airport after KLIA located in Kedah
- Third national car - by policy 'Look East' of Mahathir again after Japanese inspired Proton and Perodua

_In progress_
- Kuala Lumpur/Greater Kuala Lumpur expressways
More expressways to be seamless connection










- Pan Borneo Highway (2021)
Connect Sarawak-Brunei-Sabah by dual carriage road (2,324 km)
- CSR (2023)
Another access from Kelantan-Pahang with KL conurbation by dual carriage road (421.4 km)
- WCE (2020)
Another access from Perak straight to Selangor by dual carriage road (231 km)
- Gemas-JB EDT (2024)
Final phase of electrified double track project connection with KTM ETS to Johor Bahru from existed EDT line by KTM (191 km)
- MRT2 (2021)
Finally Putrajaya/Cyberjaya will get connection with metro system after urban rail connected by KLIA Transit only since 2002
- MVV Corridor (phasing developments)
Latest corridor of developments located just next to KLIA (another Airbus assembly line is in interest to be located here)
- Iskandar Malaysia Corridor (phasing developments)
The most growing development corridor in Malaysia which meet value of investments of RM231 billion already with surpassed RM30 billion investment value annually!
- KLIA Aeropolis (phasing developments)
With the world's first digital free trade zone was planned, Alibaba was invested to support digital SME in the region
- Pengerang RAPID (2019)
Regional largest petrochemical complex is ready for operation 


Malaysia with population just 33-40 million in the year to come, it is much meaningful with its capacity !


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> @ Putrajaya
> 
> Federal Court of Malaysia by suria kencana, on Flickr


*Putrajaya and Cyberjaya set to become 5G test bed in April*
By Farah Adilla - March 4, 2019 @ 12:54pm


> CYBERJAYA: Putrajaya and Cyberjaya are set to become the test bed in showcasing the 5G technology application in April, said Communications and Multimedia Minister Gobind Singh Deo.
> 
> “While we are developing the infrastructure that is of high quality and affordable, the country will start a testbed in April where we will showcase Putrajaya and Cyberjaya as two locations initiating the 5G technology.
> 
> “I will be making announcement on the details soon,” he told reporters on the sidelines of Cyberjaya Infra Conference and Exhibition, here, today.
> 
> Gobind said there are also future plans to increase these testbedding activities, which will require the participation of both public and private sector players.
> 
> "Among them are MDEC, which continues to build enabling ecosystems in championing Malaysia’s digital economy agenda; and Futurise, whose National Regulatory Sandbox enables innovation and adaptive policy making to accelerate lab-to-market adoption for local technology solutions.
> 
> "All of these advancements are, again, only possible with a robust broadband network and reliable infrastructure,” he said.
> 
> On security concern raised recently by the prime minister’s adviser Tun Daim Zainuddin, Gobind said the government cannot ignore the fact that the world is moving towards 5G.
> 
> “This is something that recognised by countries all over the world. in addition, we also recognise that 5G has a lot more to offer in terms of services. We have latency and speed problem that we had dealt with.
> 
> “We have to look at this new application that will be created in the future - completely if not substantially, reliant to this technology. This is something that we need to embrace, think carefully, adopt as far as we possibly can,” he said.
> 
> Having said that, Gobind said security concern are at top most of the government’s consideration.
> 
> “This is the reason why MCMC (Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission) is in the process of doing the study and that report has yet to come to me.
> 
> “We are concern. We want to provide infrastructure that is accessible, of high quality, at reasonable cost, but at the same time, we want to provide an infrastructure that is secure.
> 
> “The government is looking into this seriously, and when I have the information with me through reports prepared by necessary authorities, a decision will be made and we will then make an announcement,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*1,000MW Manjung 4 Ultrasupercritical Power Plant *
Manjung, Perak









http://www.tnbfuel.com/themes/site_themes/default_site/assets/images/home/3.jpg



> *Manjung 4: Powering Malaysia With Clean Coal Technology*
> https://www.ge.com/reports/manjung-4-powering-malaysia-clean-coal-technology/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tnbfuel.com/index.php/our-customers/#tnb-janamanjung
> 
> GE Power is currently leading the way in Southeast Asia, following the successful handing over of the 1,000MW Manjung 4 Ultrasupercritical Power Plant to TNB Janamanjung recently. Not only is Manjung 4 Malaysia’s – and the region’s – single largest ultrasupercritical unit. It is also Southeast Asia’s most efficient coal-based plant achieving almost 40% efficiency rate, surpassing the global average of 33%.
> 
> Meanwhile, Manjung 4’s cutting-edge environmental controls enable it to generate dependable power with much lower emissions than earlier plants (Manjung 1, 2 and 3), at levels which fully comply with World Bank standards. For instance, with GE’s Seawater Flue Gas Desulfurisation (FGD) system, Manjung 4 significantly reduces SO2 emissions to that of 200mg/Nm3, which is more than 3x below the World Bank requirements of 750mg/Nm3.
> 
> With these technologies, it comes as no surprise that this jewel of coal power plants in Asia has bagged the Gold Award under the ”Coal Power Project of the Year” category at the Asian Power Awards 2015. It has since exceeded performance projections to achieve 94.5% availability upon commencing operations in that same year, which allowed TNB Janamanjung to deliver full base load to the grid. Today, Manjung 4 is capable of powering almost two million households and, together with Manjung 1, 2 and 3, contribute more than 20% of the national power network in Peninsula Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

*Langat Sewerage Project *
http://www.langatsp.com/










Langat Sewerage Project is one of the Greater Kuala Lumpur anchored project under Ministry of Water, Land and Natural Resources with Jabatan Perkhidmatan Pembetungan (JPP) as the implementing agency managed by Gabungan AJP-MFA as the project’s PMC, and MMC Pembetungan Langat Sdn Bhd as the main contractor. The facility will be able to accommodate an inflow of 920,000 population equivalent (PE). The catchment area is 60.9 sq km stretching from Cheras to Kajang. Phasing out of 164 localised STP in various housing areas such as Cheras Batu 11, Desa Baiduri, Cheras Jaya, Kajang 1 and Kajang 3 including Kajang Prison. The construction will begin with laying approximately 105 km of sewage piping network. Through pipe-jacking method with pipe depth that varies from 25m deep underground, it will connect 1174 manholes that integrate 164 small inefficient multipoint sewage treatment plants that will be directly linked into one centralised location. This will immediately reduce multipoint of pollutant discharge into the Langat River.



>





> https://themalaysianreserve.com/2019/04/04/langat-sewerage-project-marks-major-safety-milestone/
> 
> The project involves constructing a Centralised Sewage Treatment Plant (CSTP) with a capacity of 920,000 population equivalents — equivalent to an average flow of 207,000 cu m per day — and a sew- erage pipe network approximately 105km in length.
> 
> The high-impact project, covering a catchment area stretching from Batu 11 Cheras to Kajang, allows visitors to appreciate the technology at work. *It incorporates top-of-the-class knowledge of sewage treatment plant initiatives undertaken at the Tokyo Metropolitan Sewerage Service in Japan.*


----------



## nazrey

> Petronas world's first floating LNG (PFLNG) Satu (2017)


*Petronas to have Malaysia's second floating LNG facility ready by Q1 2020*
Reuters April 02, 2019 16:00 pm +08



> SHANGHAI (April 2): State-owned Petroliam Nasional Bhd or Petronas expects to have its second floating liquefied natural gas (LNG) facility in Malaysia ready by the first quarter of next year, its chief executive Wan Zulkiflee told the LNG2019 conference in Shanghai on Tuesday.
> 
> Malaysia had said in October last year that the facility would be operational by July 2020.
> 
> *Petronas' first floating LNG (PFLNG) Satu is now moored in the Kebabangan cluster field, some 90 km (56 miles) northwest of the Sabah state capital city of Kota Kinabalu, the company had said last month. *


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...as-second-floating-lng-facility-ready-q1-2020


----------



## nazrey

*G3 Global and Chinese firms to build AI Park in Malaysia*
By Bernama - April 26, 2019 @ 6:25pm










Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad (fifth from left) visits SenseTime headquarters in Beijing and poses for a photocall with SenseTime founder Profesor Tang (fifth from right), Foreign Minister Datuk Saifuddin Abdullah (left), Transport Minister Anthony Loke Siew Fook (third from left) and Economic Affairs Minister Datuk Seri Mohamed Azmin Ali (fourth from left).--fotoBERNAMA (2019) HAK CIPTA TERPELIHARA


> BEIJING: G3 Global Bhd has entered into a strategic collaboration with two Chinese companies to establish the first artificial intelligence (AI) park in Malaysia.
> 
> The collaboration between G3 Global Bhd and China’s SenseTime Group and China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC) was agreed upon during Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad’s visit to SenseTime’s Beijing office today.
> 
> *“The park will serve as the platform for the development of AI solutions in the areas of computer vision, speech recognition, natural language and humanoid/robotics.*
> 
> “Ultimately, the park will be the regional epicentre for the development of technology and talent, data management, research and development and commercial ecosystem,” said SenseTime in a statement released after the Prime Minister’s visit here today.
> 
> The statement did not provide further details about the park.
> 
> In this collaboration, G3 Global, among others, will be involved in facilitating and coordinating the establishment of the AI park, while SenseTime will build the supercomputing and AI platforms for research and cloud services.
> 
> Meanwhile, CHEC will provide its expertise in infrastructure engineering and construction services.
> 
> SenseTime founder Prof Xiao’ou Tang said the company was looking forward to work together with the Malaysian government, academia and business sector to bring its technological expertise and experience to Malaysia.
> 
> G3 Global executive chairman Wan Khalik Wan Muhammad said with the establishment of the AI park, Malaysia would be a step closer in realising the vision to be ranked within the top 30 of the Global Innovation Index by 2025.
> 
> Earlier, the Prime Minister and his delegation, which included several cabinet ministers, toured SenseTime’s AI demonstration area where they received a first-hand experience of the latest AI technologies and its application in safe city solutions, autonomous-driving technology, remote sensing and other technologies.
> 
> Dr Mahathir is in Beijing for a five-day working visit to the 2nd Belt and Road Forum for International Cooperation, which opens today.
> 
> He will return to Malaysia on Sunday.
> 
> – BERNAMA


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/04/483219/g3-global-and-chinese-firms-build-ai-park-malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Hologram call in Malaysia








> https://www.msn.com/en-my/news/national/panggilan-hologram-ganti-video/ar-BBW3Wlv?li=AAaD1A0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gempak.com/gempakid/arti...tak-lama-lagi-malaysia-akan-ada-hologram-call


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *TM to launch twin core data centre in Cyberjaya by end of the month*
> April 10, 2019 @ 2:01pm FARAH ADILLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Executive Vice President Enterprise Business TM One, Wan Ahmad Kamal, (right) and Vertical Director Banking, Financial Services and Insurance (BFSI) TM One, Carol Wang, (left) speaks on customers’ expectation, overall outlook on BFSI segment and growth trend at Menara TM, Jalan Pantai Baharu. [NSTP/AZHAR RAMLI]
> 
> https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/04/478036/tm-launch-twin-core-data-centre-cyberjaya-end-month





> TM One Core Data Centre:
> Klang Valley Core Data Centre (KVDC) - set to launch by end April 2019
> https://www.datacenterdynamics.com/analysis/malaysias-vads-shares-plans-for-nusajaya-and-cyberjaya/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iskandar Puteri (Johor) - In operation 2017


*TM One unveils new Cyberjaya data centre*
Chester Tay April 29, 2019 17:17 pm +08


> CYBERJAYA (April 29): Telekom Malaysia Bhd’s (TM) enterprise and public sector business solutions arm TM One, today unveiled its new 90,000 square feet Klang Valley Core Data Centre (KVDC).
> 
> TM One chief executive officer Azizi A Hadi said the facility, which was completed in January, is now serving five customers with 30% of its capacity taken up.
> 
> “We are fully aware that businesses nowadays are becoming increasingly dynamic and aggressively adopting digital in their operations,” Azizi said at a media briefing today.
> 
> “Our state-of-the-art core data centres are purposely designed to fulfill the hosting, cloud and Internet of Things (loT) requirements of business and enterprise customers, as well as the public sector, towards facilitating their digital transformation journey,” he said.
> 
> “This KVDC is certified by the Uptime Institute as Tier III in design and in constructed facility, apart from being certified as Threat, Vulnerability and Risk Assessment (TVRA), ISO 27001 and Payment Card Industry Data Security Standard (PCl-DSS) compliant.
> 
> “These certifications demonstrate TM One’s unparalleled service quality and uncompromised security standards that will enable us to enhance our customers’ business productivity and market competitiveness,” he added.
> 
> To date, TM One has 12 data centres located across Malaysia, Hong Kong and the US.
> 
> Azizi said the KVDC, along with TM One’s Iskandar Puteri Core Data Centre (IPDC) in Johor, is part of the group’s Twin Core Data Centre project.
> 
> IPDC was completed in November 2017.
> 
> Through the Twin Core Data Centre, Azizi said TM One is positioning itself as a comprehensive information and communication technology (ICT) services provider, delivering value added services, additional to the data centre facility service.
> 
> *Azizi also said the KVDC is a carrier-neutral and green data centre that serves as a regional hub in providing high value managed services, including cloud computing, virtualisation, workspace and collaboration services, as well as high-speed broadband connectivity to cater for enterprise and business customers in Malaysia and the Asean region. *


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/tm-one-unveils-new-cyberjaya-data-centre


----------



## nazrey

*MAHB inks MoU with Mimos to further develop maintenance capabilities*
Arjuna Chandran Shankar April 29, 2019 16:00 pm +08



> KUALA LUMPUR (April 29):* Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd (MAHB)* has inked a three-year memorandum of understanding (MoU) with *national applied research and development (R&D) agency MIMOS Bhd* for the adoption of advanced technologies to enhance the maintenance of Malaysian airports.
> 
> In a statement today, the two parties announced they entered into the MoU on April 23, with the memorandum serving as a strategic technology-driven commitment in providing technical advisory services for the development of a unified Internet of Things (IoT) technology platform for MAHB.
> 
> The platform will have machine learning capabilities for predictive maintenance for MAHB's airports and systems, and its development is in line with the National IoT Strategic Roadmap.
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> MAHB group chief executive officer (CEO) Raja Azmi Raja Nazuddin said the group is looking to improve operational efficiency and service quality at its airports in its bid to become a service leader.
> 
> "While a superior service culture is core to this transformation, another intrinsic element would be the spirit of innovation. Innovation is the cornerstone to our organisation's sustained growth and prosperity," Raja Azmi added.
> 
> Meanwhile, MIMOS chief technology officer Thillai Raj said the R&D centre would be working with MAHB in supporting the Industry4WRD national policy on Industry 4.0 by providing expertise in relevant technologies to the airport operator as well as focusing on enhancing MAHB's predictive maintenance capabilities.
> 
> "To improve overall operational efficiency and enhance airport experience, it is crucial to employ technologies that are able to detect operational anomalies. Combining the power of IoT, machine-learned model and edge computing, our solutions will strengthen MAHB's predictive maintenance capabilities, hence support in more precise decision-making," said Thillai.
> 
> Present at the MoU signing ceremony on April 23 were MAHB chairman Tan Sri Zainun Ali, Raja Azmi, MIMOS interim president and CEO Emelia Matrahah and MAHB information technology general manager Lee Yiang Ming.
> 
> As of 3:31pm, shares in MAHB rose 0.9% or seven sen to RM7.56, with 841,700 shares traded, giving it a market capitalisation of RM12.54 billion.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/mahb-inks-mou-mimos-further-develop-maintenance-capabilities



> * Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd (MAHB)*
> MAHB HQ - KLIA Aeropolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2767/4033559289_b6e063b5ce_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lkmdarchitecture.blogspot.com/2010/02/mahb-corporate-office-sepang.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *National applied research and development (R&D) agency MIMOS Bhd*
> http://www.mimos.my/
> MIMOS Berhad (or MIMOS) is a research and development centre in Malaysia under purview of the Malaysian Ministry of Science, Technology and Innovation (MOSTI). The company was founded as the Malaysian Institute of Microelectronic Systems in 1985.


----------



## nazrey

*UPM, ANGKASA to launch research study to ISS tomorrow*
By NST Online - April 30, 2019 @ 5:06pm


> BANTING: A research study undertaken by researchers from Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM) and the National Space Agency of Malaysia (ANGKASA) will be launched to International Space Station (ISS) tomorrow.
> 
> The research that started two years ago titled* ‘Smart Optical Fibres for Passive Dosimetry in Space’ (SOFPADS) would be launched via SpaceX Dragon CRS-17 cargo spacecraft aboard the Falcon-9 rocket from the US Air Force Base in Cape Canaveral, Florida*, at 3.59am (EDA) or 3.59pm Malaysia time.
> 
> SOFPADS is a passive dosimeter created using optic fibres and it consists of two samples, namely E-SOFPADS and I-SOFPADS, said ANGKASA in a statement posted on its Twitter account today.
> 
> These samples would be placed at ISS to measure the radiation in outer space as an initial step to see the reaction of optic fibres to radiation in microgravity environment. Potentially, it could be used as a radiation ray detector in outer space. Normally, it’s used to monitor the level of radiation received by the astronauts at the ISS.
> 
> E-SOFPADS would be exposed to radiation in outer space outside the KIBO (a Japanese science module for ISS) module using ‘Exposed Experiment Handrail Attachment Mechanism’ (ExHAM) while I-SOFPADS would be exposed to radiation ray inside the KIBO module at ISS.
> 
> "Both samples would return to Earth upon completion of radiation exposure in zero gravity for 360 days and 300 days respectively," the statement said.
> 
> Public can check for launch details at https://www.nasa.gov/launchschedule/ and watch the launch live via https://www.nasa.gov/nasalive.


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2019/04/484304/upm-angkasa-launch-research-study-iss-tomorrow



> *NATIONAL SPACE CENTRE (Agensi Angkasa Negara)*
> BANTING, SELANGOR
> http://www.arkitekfaa.com/resch-2-national-space-centre-banting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM)*
> SERDANG, SELANGOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.th/maps/uv?hl...hUKEwiUj_C_x_fhAhXX73MBHeyqC-EQoiowDXoECAgQBg


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIAN HOSPITALS 2019*
*KL & GREATER KUALA LUMPUR:*

Cyberjaya Hospital, Cyberjaya
 Putrajaya Endocrine Hospital, Putrajaya
KPJ Damanasara 2, Petaling Jaya
KPJ Ampang Puteri, Ampang
Hospital Pakar An-Nur Hasanah, Bangi
University Technology MARA (UiTM) Teaching Hospital, Shah Alam
Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM) Specialist Children's Hospital, Cheras




























*MALAYSIA:*

Kuala Krai Hospital, Kelantan
Universiti Sultan Zainal Abidin (Unisza) Hospital, Terengganu
Universiti Tunku Abdul Rahman (UTAR) Hospital, Perak
KPJ Melaka Specialist Hospital, Melaka
KPJ Kuching Specialist Hospital, Sarawak
Universiti Malaysia Sabah’s Teaching Hospital (HUMS), Sabah


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Bus Terminals Compilation*
Melacca City, Malacca

Melaka Sentral by arifbijaksana, on Flickr

Kuantan, Pahang









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...minal.JPG/1024px-Kuantan_Sentral_Terminal.JPG

Kuching, Sarawak








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8455/8038860843_bb35a242a3_b.jpg

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah (opened 2017)









https://www.propertyhunter.com.my/news/2017/01/3208/sabah/construction-of-four-main-terminals

Bus Terminal, Ipoh, Perak









http://imagesofipoh.blogspot.com/2012_05_01_archive.html

Bus Terminal, Butterworth, Penang (COMPLETED 2018)
- KTM ETS
- KTM Komuter North
- Penang Ferry
- RapidPenang Bus

Penang ferry "Pulau Payar" leaves Penang Sentral as our ferry approaches by Bill Johnston, on Flickr

JB Sentral, Johor









http://www.gerbangperdana.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*KKIP Training Centre a boost for Sabah’s aerospace industry*
30th April, 2019 By MOHD IZHAM HASHIM



> KOTA KINABALU: Sabah is set to be an important player in the aerospace industry with the signing of the Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) for the installment of an RM35 million KKIP Aerospace Training Centre, yesterday.
> 
> With tourist arrivals at Kota Kinabalu International Airport (KKIA) at all-time-high, Deputy Chief Minister Datuk Seri Panglima Madius Tangau underlined the need for more skilled manpower to cater for the needs of the aerospace industry which is growing exponentially throughout ASEAN.
> 
> “The new KKIP Aerospace Training Centre will become the first and only institution to offer dual certifications, both by the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) and Civil Aviation Authority of Malaysia (CAAM), this will enable Sabahans to obtain internationally-recognised aerospace training programme,” he said.
> 
> Speaking at the signing ceremony, Madius expressed hope the collaboration between Mega Aerospace Centre Sdn Bhd and their German partner, Aero-Bildung GmbH will build Sabah’s potential in becoming an aerospace hub for the industry.
> 
> He noted the booming tourist industry could pave the way for more flights to Sabah, hence the requirement for more aerospace service providers to cater to the needs of airlines for maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) facilities and capabilities as well as human capital skills.
> 
> “Through the new initiatives taking flight in the aerospace industry such as the KKIP Aerospace hub, we are looking forward to attract investment in components MRO, component manufacturing and light aircraft assembly, which could the objective of increasing manufacturing activities in the industrial park,” said Madius.
> 
> The establishment of the training centre will not only benefit local students in landing jobs in the aerospace industry but also position Sabah to become a learning centre and attract international students, according to Chairman of Aerospace Centre Sdn Bhd, Prof Dato Dr Mohammad Dali B. Isa.
> 
> “This training facility serves as an important stepping stone for Sabah to become a player in the aerospace industry, upon its completion, the centre is expected to cater up to 250 students annually,” said Madius.
> 
> In terms of course structure, Dr Mohammad said the EASA Category A will be offered, providing students with a comprehensive 1-year programme which includes industrial training. Upon course completion, he said graduates will obtain the ‘EASA Part 66 Licensed Aircraft Engineer’ professional certificate which is internationally recognised.
> 
> “After getting their certificate, students can upgrade to ‘Category B’ of the course,” said Mohammad, adding plans to expand course plan to include Category B is still being discussed.
> 
> Meanwhile the occasion also witnessed another signing of Purchase Agreement of Cavalon iS Aircraft between KKIP Aerospace and AutoGyro GmBH for one unit worth RM650,000.
> 
> The KKIP Aerospace Training Centre will be built at the 5 acre site in the KKIP Industrial Park in Tuaran and is expected to be completed and ready for operation by May 2020.
> 
> Among those present during the programme include Datuk Seri Panglima Hashim Paijan, chairman of KKIP Aerospace Sdn Bhd.


http://www.newsabahtimes.com.my/nstweb/fullstory/30844


----------



## nazrey

> UUM, Sintok, Kedah
> https://m.facebook.com/UUMTODAY/


*UUM morphs into cashless campus with kiplePay*
May 05, 2019 18:20 pm +08



> KUALA LUMPUR (May 5): Universiti Utara Malaysia (UUM) has inked a strategic collaboration with kiplePay Sdn Bhd (kiplePay), a wholly-owned subsidiary of Green Packet Bhd, to enable cashless transactions to be conducted under a unified system in its campus in Sintok.
> 
> Available campus-wide, such cashless transactions include purchases at in-campus retail stores, zakat fund disbursements, facility bookings, and payments of university fees.
> 
> The memorandum of agreement was signed between UUM vice chancellor Prof Dr Ahmad Bashawir Abdul Ghani, and kiplePay chief executive officer Tan Kay Yen, witnessed by Kedah state executive councillor Mohd Asmirul Anuar Aris and National Higher Education Fund Corp, Wan Saiful Wan Jan.
> 
> “[The] UUM Cashless Community is the first step that we are embarking on to achieve the Smart Campus status. For a start, the university has taken the initiative to distribute zakat aid to UUM students through kiplePay.
> 
> A total of RM340,000 of zakat fund distribution has been made starting from December 2018, making UUM the first public university in Malaysia to distribute zakat aid to students through [an] e-wallet app,” said Prof Ahmad in a statement.
> 
> “Not just the students, lecturers and UUM staff will enjoy the convenience provided by kiplePay. I believe this collaboration marks a great initiative to transform and digitalize the education industry, expanding the cashless ecosystem further in Malaysia,” said Tan.
> 
> kiplePay is a licensed Bank Negara Malaysia e-wallet issuer and operates on two fronts -- namely a cashless payment gateway for the business and an e-wallet for consumers.
> 
> Mohd Asmirul Anuar, in commending UUM and kiplePay for joining the government’s efforts to create a cashless society, said it is important for the young generation today, especially students, to start adopting e-wallet to develop a keen sense of money management.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/uum-morphs-cashless-campus-kiplepay


----------



## nazrey

TWK90 said:


> *Axiata (Malaysia) and Telenor (Norway) entering discussion to merge Asian operations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...telenor-enter-talks-to-merge-asian-operations







































https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/mega-ipo-cards-axiatatelenor-merger


----------



## nazrey

*Airbus to build MEASAT's 8th communications satellite*
By NST Business - May 7, 2019 @ 4:15pm



> KUALA LUMPUR: MEASAT Global Bhd (MGB) has selected global aeronautics leader Airbus SE to build a new multimission telecommunications satellite, the MEASAT-3d.
> 
> The MEASAT-3d, which will be launched in 2021, will be MGB's eighth communications satellite and will provide C and Ku-bands capacity for direct to home (DTH), video distribution and telecommunication services.
> 
> The new HTS Ka-band mission features multiple user spot beams optimised to deliver high speed broadband communications over Malaysia to bridge the digital divide in the country.
> 
> It will also carry an L-band navigation hosted payload for the Korea Augmentation Satellite System (KASS) for KTSAT.
> 
> “With MEASAT-3d, MGB reaffirms its commitment to provide core infrastructure for the Malaysian ICT and broadcast industry. Collocated with MEASAT-3a and MEASAT-3b at 91.5°E, MEASAT-3d will serve the growth requirements of 4G & 5G mobile networks in Malaysia while continuing to provide redundancy and additional distribution capacity for video in HD, 4K and ultimately 8K in the Asia-Pacific region,” said MGB chief technology officer Dr Edmund Kong in a statement.
> 
> “Furthermore, MEASAT-3d will aid in bridging the digital divide in Malaysia by enabling 100 per cent coverage for high speed consumer broadband services to all Malaysian households.”
> 
> Head of Telecom Satellites at Airbus Arnaud de Rosnay voiced his pleasure in being selected again by MGB after also having built the MEASAT-3b.
> 
> “MEASAT has selected Airbus again to build their new multimission satellite which will be based on our highly reliable Eurostar E3000 product. The mission also builds on Airbus’ unique heritage in the field of SBAS (Satellite Based Augmentation System) navigation payloads. It is a great honor to have been trusted by both MEASAT and KTSAT to combine their missions, a true testament to our collective ability to be flexible – a key differentiator in today’s market,” he said while adding that there are already 46 E3000 satellites operating successfully in orbit.
> 
> Once completed, the MEASAT-3d is expected to progressively replace MEASAT-3 and MEASAT-3a thus will able to support Asia’s premium DTH video distribution.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/05/486359/airbus-build-measats-8th-communications-satellite


----------



## nazrey

> * Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd (MAHB)*
> MAHB HQ - KLIA Aeropolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2767/4033559289_b6e063b5ce_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lkmdarchitecture.blogspot.com/2010/02/mahb-corporate-office-sepang.html


*Malaysia Airports gets ISO certification for anti-bribery management system*
Emir Zainul May 17, 2019 17:49 pm +08



> KUALA LUMPUR (May 17): Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd has achieved the ISO 37001:2016 certification for its Anti-Bribery Management System (ABMS), which is currently used for its procurement process.
> 
> *The ISO 37001:2016 is an anti-bribery management system standard that is designed to help an organisation establish, implement, maintain and improve an anti-bribery compliance programme with a series of measures to detect, prevent and respond to any form of bribery in line with global anti-bribery good practices.*
> 
> In a statement today, Malaysia Airports general manager of procurement Ibrahim Chang Boon Teck said there are fewer than 30 establishments in Malaysia that have obtained this certification.
> 
> "We are really proud to have joined the ranks of this group of multinational and government-linked companies that strongly believe in ensuring a corruption-free workplace," he said.
> 
> Chang said there is a vital need to place controls within organisations, at both human and process levels, to reduce incidences of bribery.
> 
> "This is not only beneficial to Malaysia Airports but will also go down the market place value chain to reach our vendors and business partners. This means that our vendors and business partners can have added assurance that they too can be corruption free when dealing with us," he said.
> 
> "With the successful ISO certification of the ABMS for our procurement process, we will be expanding the scope to other areas within the organisation such as commercial services, information technology and project management," Chang added.
> 
> Shares of Malaysia Airports closed 14 sen or 1.97% higher at RM7.23 with a market capitalisation of RM11.99 billion.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...o-certification-antibribery-management-system


----------



## nazrey

*TNB: Fibre optics business to start contributing in 2020*
Justin Lim/The Edge Financial Daily May 15, 2019 09:08 am +08










(From left) Amir Hamzah, TNB chairman Tan Sri Leo Moggie and Nazmi at TNB’s annual general meeting in Kuala Lumpur yesterday. Photo by Shahrin Yahya


> KUALA LUMPUR: Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) is expecting its connectivity business that provides fibre optic infrastructure for high-speed broadband (HSBB) to start contributing to earnings by next year, following its successful pilot project in Melaka, according to chief executive officer (CEO) Amir Hamzah Azizan.
> 
> The Melaka project involved 1,100 homes in Jasin and was implemented under the government’s RM1 billion National Fiberisation and Connectivity Plan initiative announced in Budget 2019.
> 
> “Earnings (from the new business) should be coming in from next year onwards,” said Amir Hamzah, adding that the group is looking at any commercially viable places for the expansion of the new business.
> 
> Amir Hamzah, who was appointed TNB CEO in early April, said the utility giant’s new business is based on a wholesale model and the plan to expand this business has received support from the group’s board members and shareholders.
> 
> “It is important to realise that the expansion of the fiberisation journey may take a bit longer, but the recurring earnings we can get from this wholesale business are like our utility business. We invest in the infrastructure and we [get the] yield over the years to come,” he told reporters after the group’s annual general meeting yesterday.
> 
> “What we are doing is we maximise the opportunity [of this business] by opening new areas, based on [our] connectivity capability. This (the pilot project in Jasin) was worked on with the Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission (MCMC), and they welcomed our participation as the penetration of fibre (network) in our country is not high enough.
> 
> “With TNB coming into the [fibre optic infrastructure] space, both TNB and MCMC believe this will help expand fiberisation in Malaysia,” Amir Hamzah added.
> 
> 
> *Plans to spend up to RM9.5b on capex this year*
> 
> TNB has earmarked a capital expenditure (capex) of between RM9 billion and RM9.5 billion for the current financial year ending Dec 31, 2019 (FY19).
> 
> Of the total capex, RM6 billion will be used for its grid division and RM2.5 billion will be allocated to its generation division, with the latter mainly to cater to the Jimah East Power Plant and the Southern Power Generation Pasir Gudang plant, according to TNB chief financial officer Nazmi Othman, who was also present at the press conference.
> 
> The remainder will be used for its renewable energy and smart metering expansion, Nazmi added.
> 
> Meanwhile, the group is planning to roll out smart meters in the Klang Valley this year and is now engaging with service providers who are able to deliver and instal the number of smart meters that TNB needs.
> 
> According to its annual report 2018, TNB has completed the implementation of 190,000 smart meters in Melaka. For 2019, the installation programme will expand beyond Melaka with a focus on homes and businesses in the Klang Valley.
> 
> Amir Hamzah said the smart meters offer customers more transparency in terms of their consumption throughout the day, and allows TNB to offer more services that will benefit both parties in the long run.
> 
> TNB shares rose 0.51% or six sen to close at RM11.80 yesterday, valuing it at RM67.11 billion, after some 9.08 million shares changed hands. The stock has retreated 23.44% over the past one year.


----------



## nazrey

> *TOP WORLD'S LARGEST ELECTRIC UTILITIES COMPANIES 2019*
> Asia & Malaysia
> 
> 77	Enel	Italy
> 145	Iberdrola	Spain
> 183	Duke Energy	United States
> 193	NextEra Energy	United States
> 202	Exelon	United States
> 215	Southern Company	United States
> 227	ENGIE	France
> 241	National Grid	United Kingdom
> 263	E.ON	Germany
> 269	EDF	France
> 290	Dominion Resources	United States
> 317	American Electric	United States
> *414	Tokyo Electric Power	Japan
> 434	China Yangtze Power	China*
> 448	Consolidated Edison	United States
> 490	Xcel Energy	United States
> *492	NTPC	India	*
> 504	Public Service Enterprise Group	United States
> *510	Kansai Electric Power	Japan
> 518	CLP Holdings	Hong Kong*
> 526	DTE Energy	United States
> 568	PPL	United States
> *578	Saudi Electricity	Saudi Arabia*
> 586	FirstEnergy	United States
> *588	Korea Electric Power	South Korea*
> 604	Entergy	United States
> *612	Tenaga Nasional	Malaysia*
> 626	RWE Group	Germany
> 629	Eversource Energy	United States
> 633	Edp-energias De Portugal	Portugal
> 653	WEC Energy Group	United States
> 657	Eletrobrás	Brazil
> *675	CGN Power	China
> 681	Chubu Electric Power	Japan*
> 693	AES	United States
> 710	Uniper	Germany
> *746	Huaneng Power International	China*
> 767	ROSSETI	Russia
> 771	Fortis (Canada)	Canada
> 778	Edison International	United States
> 797	SSE	United Kingdom
> 809	EnBW-Energie Baden	Germany
> 814	PG&E	United States
> 823	Fortum	Finland
> 854	Ameren	United States
> *865	Power Grid of India	India*
> *893	China National Nuclear Power	China*
> 923	CMS Energy	United States
> 931	Snam	Italy
> 943	Origin Energy	Australia
> 964	CEZ Group	Czech Republic
> 986	CenterPoint Energy	United States
> ...
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/global2000/list/#industry:Electric Utilities


*TNB has game plan to make it to the world's top 10 utility companies by 2025*
Adam Aziz May 18, 2019 09:07 am +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (May 18): For 52-year-old Amir Hamzah Azizan, it is an interesting time to be president and group CEO of national utility firm Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB).
> 
> The power sector operating landscape is undergoing reforms, from the opening up of the retail market to tighter tariff margins and a trend towards green energy in the power generation mix.
> 
> Emphasising on the need to address the impending landscape transformation, Amir also speaks of “understanding Tenaga’s game plan well” in his first few weeks on the job.
> 
> The 70-year-old company aims to be among the top 10 utility companies in the world by 2025, under the strategic transformation plan 'Reimagining TNB'.
> 
> To facilitate growth, the group is venturing into new yet familiar areas. Among others, it eyes a bigger renewable energy portfolio both locally and overseas, and seeks to capitalise its fibre optic network spanning over 16,000km along its power grid in the country.
> 
> But the more difficult task for Amir is laid out in Tenaga’s journey for greater efficiency and transparency within the group.
> 
> “We are looking at corporatisation, improving the line of sight, to improve the focus on various areas as part and parcel of evolving Tenaga to address the changes in the landscape,” Amir says.
> 
> As Tenaga finds itself intertwined in the national ambition in the power sector — and perhaps the telco sector soon — Amir will have to strike a balance between the group’s social and corporate agenda.
> 
> Where does TNB stand amid the impending industry reform? What other industry changes can be expected? What is TNB's action plan?
> 
> Grab a copy of The Edge Weekly this week (May 20-24, 2019) to find out more about Amir’s take on Tenaga, and the utility group’s journey moving forward.
> 
> Save by subscribing to us for your print and/or digital copy.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...-make-it-worlds-top-10-utility-companies-2025


----------



## nazrey

> *The International School of Kuala Lumpur (ISKL)*
> Established in 1965, The International School of Kuala Lumpur (ISKL) has become known as a center of excellence in the world of international education. ISKL is a co-educational private, not-for-profit school responsible for the learning journey of over 1,600 students aged 3-18 years from over 60 countries at its state-of-the-art campus in the heart of Kuala Lumpur.


OPENED 21st February 2019
The new Ampang Hilir campus is the first school in Malaysia designed to achieve platinum Green Building Index (GBI) status and is testament to ISKL’s commitment to environmental sustainability which, along with service learning and philanthropy, underpins its values-based education. 
https://schooladvisor.my/articles/countdown-to-iskl-s-new-campus-opening-


----------



## nazrey

> Petronas world's first floating LNG (PFLNG) Satu (2017)


*Petronas Floating LNG Satu achieves its first LNG drop post relocation*
Bernama May 21, 2019 13:05 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (May 21): Petronas has achieved its first liquefied natural gas (LNG) drop by its floating LNG facility, Petronas Floating LNG Satu (PFLNG Satu) at the Kebabangan cluster field, 90 kilometres offshore Sabah.
> 
> Kebabangan is the second location for PFLNG Satu, after its successful operation in Kanowit field, Sarawak.
> 
> Petronas’ vice president of LNG Asset Zakaria Kasah said the introduction of first gas into the PFLNG Satu, achieved on May 4, was from Kebabangan field to the PFLNG Satu’s turret system via a 5-km flexible pipeline.
> 
> “The commencement of a series of start-up activities included the cooling down of natural gas until the production of the first LNG drop on 7th May 2019, just three days after,” he said in a statement today.
> 
> He added that the achievement showcased a focused execution and close collaboration efforts, within Petronas as well as externally with the state government and regulatory bodies.
> 
> “We have not only proved our concept of relocatable floating LNG facility, but we have also seamlessly achieved the first LNG drop in just three days after first gas in. This is indeed another proud moment and a great milestone for Petronas and the floating LNG industry,” he said.
> 
> *Designed for water-depth of between 70 metres and 200 metres and a processing capacity of 1.2 million tonnes per annum (MTPA) with 155 crew onboard*, PFLNG Satu will support Petronas’ global LNG portfolio and enhance its reputation as a preferred and reliable LNG supplier.
> 
> *The first LNG cargo delivery at the new field is expected in June 2019*.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...u-achieves-its-first-lng-drop-post-relocation


----------



## nazrey

*INTERNATIONAL UNIVERSITIES IN MALAYSIA 2019
© QS Quacquarelli Symonds*
1 [USA] Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) - Bukit Perdana, WP Kuala Lumpur
59 [AUSTRALIA] Monash University - Bandar Sunway, Selangor
82 [UK] University of Nottingham - Semenyih, Selangor
96 [UK] University of Southampton - EduCity, Johor
115 [USA] University of Southern California - EduCity, Johor
141 [UK] Newcastle University - EduCity, Johor
195 [UK] University of Reading - EduCity, Johor
218 [AUSTRALIA] University of Wollongong - Batu Kawan, Penang [SEPTEMBER 2019]
250 [AUSTRALIA] Curtin University - Miri, Sarawak
302 [UK] Heriot-Watt University - WP Putrajaya
387 [AUSTRALIA] Swinburne University of Technology - Kuching, Sarawak
476 [CHINA] Xiamen University - Salak Tinggi, Selangor

https://www.topuniversities.com/qs-world-university-rankings

*Times Higher Education*
4 Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) - Bukit Perdana, WP Kuala Lumpur
66 University of Southern California - EduCity, Johor
84 Monash University - Bandar Sunway, Selangor
118 University of Southampton - EduCity, Johor
149 University of Nottingham - Semenyih, Selangor
171 Newcastle University - EduCity, Johor
201–250 University of Wollongong - Batu Kawan, Penang [SEPTEMBER 2019]
201-250 University of Reading - EduCity, Johor
201-250 [IRELAND] Royal College of Surgeons in Ireland (RCSI) - Serdang, Selangor
301-350 Heriot-Watt University - WP Putrajaya
301-350 Curtin University - Miri, Sarawak
401-500 Swinburne University of Technology - Kuching, Sarawak
501-600 Xiamen University - Salak Tinggi, Selangor
1001+ [INDIA] Manipal International University by Manipal Academy of Higher Education - Putra Nilai, Negeri Sembilan

https://www.timeshighereducation.co..._by/scores_overall/sort_order/asc/cols/scores

*Japan varsity may have campus in Perak*
Published on: Friday, May 10, 2019 Bernama


> IPOH: The prospects seem bright for Perak to be the first branch campus site of Tsukuba University, Japan’s leading technical and scientific university. Tsukuba University which has produced three Nobel Prize winners, would have a great impact on human capital development in the field of Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics (Stem) and Technical Education and Vocational Training (TVET) for the country. – Bernama


http://www.dailyexpress.com.my/news.cfm?NewsID=135027



> Heriot Watt University, Putrajaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newcastle University of Medicine Malaysia, Johor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/114163094426138518211/photos


----------



## nazrey

*Japan varsity may have campus in Perak*
Published on: Friday, May 10, 2019 Bernama


> IPOH: The prospects seem bright for Perak to be the first branch campus site of Tsukuba University, Japan’s leading technical and scientific university
> 
> Perak Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Ahmad Faizal Azumu said he was informed by Japanese Ambassador Makio Miyagawa during a meeting he had with the envoy at his office here today.
> 
> “A representative from the Tsukuba University was in Malaysia to review possible sites that had been proposed to the varsity, including those in Perak.
> 
> “Today Japanese Ambassador Makio Miyagawa said that Perak stood a good chance of being selected as the branch campus of Tsukuba University in Malaysia,” he told reporters after receiving a courtesy call from the envoy. .
> 
> He said further discussions on the matter would be continued including fine-tuning the proposal to establish cooperation between the university with local government-linked companies (GLCs).
> 
> “On behalf of the state government I have proposed the setting up of a joint venture company between Tsukuba University and the Perak state government to reduce the cost involved in opening this first overseas branch campus.
> 
> “*There has been no Japanese university that has been set up outside the country (Japan), this will be the first and we are very excited about it*,” he said.
> 
> He said the Tsukuba University which has produced three Nobel Prize winners, would have a great impact on human capital development in the field of Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics (Stem) and Technical Education and Vocational Training (TVET) for the country. – Bernama


http://www.dailyexpress.com.my/news.cfm?NewsID=135027


----------



## nazrey

*Skillset of graduates 2018*
Emerging Asian nations & G7

2 USA
5 Singapore
6 Malaysia
7 Germany
9 Israel
14 Hong Kong
16 Qatar
20 Canada
21 UAE
27 Philippines
28 UK
33 Indonesia
35 France
36 India
37 China
40 Japan
43 South Korea
50 Saudi Arabia
58 Taiwan
60 Italy
61 Thailand

http://www3.weforum.org/docs/GCR2018/05FullReport/TheGlobalCompetitivenessReport2018.pdf


> The youngest misnister in Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> https://www.j-propves.com.my/?cur=news/view&id=8277&title=Local_goods_going_places_with_DFTZ


DFTZ PHASE 2


----------



## nazrey

*INTERNATIONAL SCHOOLS/COLLEGES/INSTITUTES IN MALAYSIA 2019*
[SINGAPORE] Raffles American School - Iskandar Puteri, Johor
[USA] Shattuck-St Mary's International School - Forest City, Johor [NEW]
[UK] Marlborough College - Iskandar Puteri, Johor
[UK] Epsom College - Nilai, Negeri Sembilan
[UK] King Henry VIII College - Cyberjaya, Selangor [NEW]
[UK] Westminster International College by LSC Group - Subang Jaya, Selangor
[GERMAN] German-Malaysian Institute (GMI), Kajang, Selangor
[SINGAPORE] Management Development Institute of Singapore (MDIS) - EduCity, Johor
[NETHERLANDS] Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology (NMIT) - EduCity, Johor



> King Henry VIII College - Cyberjaya, Selangor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tes.com/jobs/employer/king-henry-viii-college-1161033
> 
> Shattuck-St Mary's International School - Forest City, Johor
> The first global campus out of USA, will strengthen Iskandar Puteri as an international learning hub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.edgeprop.my/content/1442616/advocate-city-industry-integration


----------



## nazrey

After Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) sloan school of business from Boston in KL now Edwards Lifescience from California
*Edwards Lifesciences to invest RM100 million in Malaysia*
APRIL 27, 2019, SATURDAY AT 12:03 AM










Wang is seen explaining the devices at the exhibition booths to Kamala, Zainal and Ong.


> KUCHING: Global medical technology company Edwards Lifesciences (Edwards) expects to invest RM100 million in Malaysia over the next five years through its new regional business service centre (BSC) located at KL Eco City.
> 
> *Edwards, based in California, US, is the global leader in patient-focused innovations for structural heart disease and critical care monitoring. More than 60 years ago, it was the first company to develop a commercially viable heart valve.*
> 
> The new Edwards BSC is expected to provide key support functions such as Finance, IT, Supply Chain, HR, Digital Health, Marketing and Quality Assurance to seven (7) offices across the Japan, Asia and Pacific (JAPAC) region.
> 
> In the next phase of BSC growth, Edwards plans on setting up an analytics Centre of Excellence and hopes to attract talented employees with expertise in artificial intelligence and machine learning, data management, big data analytics and digital, to join the company.
> 
> These talents will help support business needs in the JAPAC region out of the KL BSC office, and more importantly, use their expertise to help patients with structural heart disease.
> 
> Officiating the launch ceremony was Deputy Minister of the Ministry of International Trade and Industry (MITI) Dr Ong Kian Ming, United States Ambassador to Malaysia Kamala Shirin Lakhdhir, Edwards Lifesciences’ corporate vice president Japan, Asia and Pacific Dr Huimin Wang and chief executive officer of Invest KL, Datuk Zainal Amanshah.
> 
> “Malaysia is our choice to house our new BSC for the JAPAC region due to its cultural diversity, highly-capable multilingual talent pool, business-friendly policies and strong infrastructure.
> 
> “We are aiming to add more than 100 new employees over the next three years, and we are looking to source local talent to fill these positions,” said Wang.
> 
> “Edwards’ heart valve was first successfully implanted in a Malaysian at the National Heart Institute (IJN) and in the past five years alone, more than 3,700 patients in Malaysia have received Edwards’ heart valve repair or replacement therapies.
> 
> “We are in the business of saving people’s lives and we are looking for likeminded individuals to join us and grow with us, and also to help us build and strengthen our community engagement throughout Malaysia,” he added.
> 
> Edwards’ initial hiring plans for 2019 are focused on adding approximately 60 new employees that will take on corporate services roles and business leadership positions.
> 
> Edwards aims to provide educational and professional opportunities to its employees to grow their abilities not only in Malaysia, but also across the region.
> 
> It also intends to offer community engagement activities through employee volunteerism and the Edwards Lifesciences Foundation, which was established to strengthen and support Edwards’ passion for helping people around the world.


https://www.theborneopost.com/2019/04/27/edwards-lifesciences-to-invest-rm100-million-in-malaysia/


----------



## nazrey

*ARB bags RM18m job for proposed IoT lifestyle development in Perak*
Justin Lim May 29, 2019 23:42 pm +08











> KUALA LUMPUR (May 29): ARB Bhd, formerly known as Aturmaju Resources Bhd, has bagged a contract worth RM18 million to provide the Internet of Things (IoT) system and engineering, procurement, commissioning and management services (IoT SEPTCM) for a proposed residential development in Perak.
> 
> In a stock exchange filing, ARB said its indirect wholly-owned unit Arbiot Sdn Bhd and IJV Ventures Sdn Bhd have inked a business contract to carry out the project.
> 
> *The development is located in Mukim Belanja in the Kinta District, and comprises 130 units of single storey terrace houses, to be developed into an IoT technology lifestyle residential development project.*
> 
> Under the deal, IJV Ventures shall be responsible to obtain the requisite approvals from the appropriate authorities prior to the commencement of works in relation to the development.
> 
> The development, which will sit on a land measuring 16.43 square meters, has an estimated gross development value of RM31.1 million.
> 
> "The business contract will serve as a platform for Arbiot to provide IoT SEPCM services to IJV, [and] to manage the entire development project, which promote the concept of smart home system residential houses.
> 
> "The business contract is expected to contribute positively to the company's future earnings, earnings per share and enhance the consolidated net assets of the company," ARB said.
> 
> ARB shares closed two sen or 4.94% higher at 42.5 sen today, giving the company a market capitalisation of RM50.64 million. Year to date, the stock has jumped 48.3% from when it was trading around 29 sen.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/arb-bags-rm18m-job-proposed-iot-lifestyle-development-perak


----------



## nazrey

*OCBC-led consortium finances large scale solar plant in Perlis*
Ahmad Naqib Idris May 27, 2019 16:23 pm +08



> KUALA LUMPUR (May 27): An OCBC Bank (Malaysia) Bhd-led consortium of lenders is financing a large scale solar (LSS) plant in Bukit Keteri, Perlis.
> 
> The bank is the bookrunner and mandated lead arranger of the syndicated project financing for KBJ HECMY Sdn Bhd, the promoter of the project.
> 
> The financing structure for KBJ HECMY is aligned to meet the Asia Pacific Loan Market Association (APLMA)'s Green Loan Principles, the bank said in a statement.
> 
> KBJ HECMY, a joint venture between Hanwha Energy Corp Singapore Pte Ltd and Konsortium Berseri Jaya Sdn Bhd, will use the funding to part finance the development of the 30MW solar plant in Perlis.
> 
> The bank said the financing effort comes following OCBC Group's announcement last month that it would stop the financing of coal-fired power plants to encourage a shift to cleaner energy.
> 
> "OCBC Bank is committed to the development of renewable energy in Malaysia, in support of the Malaysian government's target to increase the country's generation mix from renewable energy to 20% by 2025. Our two-pronged approach is to first cease financing coal-fired power plants and then replace them with greener alternatives such as the LSS plant in Perlis.
> 
> "This syndicated green project financing is a testament of our pledge towards financing sustainable developments as we seek to ramp up efforts to increase the percentage of renewable energy projects in our portfolio," said OCBC Bank managing director and senior banker, client coverage & head of investment banking Tan Ai Chin.
> 
> Hanwha Energy CEO Du-Hyoung Ryoo said the company is excited about the venture. "This is our first venture in Malaysia as a solar photovoltaic plant developer and we are hopeful the project will be a benchmark for future related LSS plants in the region," he said.
> 
> Hanwha Energy is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Hanwha Energy Corp (HEC), a multinational energy solutions provider. HEC in turn is part of the Hanwha Group, one of the largest business conglomerates in South Korea with business interests spanning chemicals and materials, aerospace and mechatronics, construction, financial services, leisure and lifestyle, and energy.
> 
> *The solar plant is expected to commence operations by the second quarter of 2020, under a 21-year power purchase agreement with Tenaga Nasional Bhd.*


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/ocbcled-consortium-finances-large-scale-solar-plant-perlis


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIAN NEW INFRASTRUCTURES 2019:*
KTM Intercity Class 61 









https://www.Malaysiakini.com

MRT Sungai Buloh-Serdang-Putrajaya Line









https://www.instagram.com/mrtmalaysia/?utm_source=ig_embed

Abdullah Hukum Interchange station (line 2+line 5)









From Google Maps

Proton X70









https://jkosongw.blogspot.com/2019/02/perodua-aruz-variants.html

Perodua Aruz 7-seater Suv 









http://cdn.autotrade.com.my/news/wp...6094104/Perodua-Aruz_Launch_Malaysia-2019.jpg

Touch 'n Go RFID
RFID is a new electronic toll payment system that uses a sticker to pass through toll. The RFID sticker, also called an RFID tag, is unique to each vehicle and is embedded with a radio frequency chip and is affixed to either the windscreen or the headlamp of the vehicle. The sticker will be linked to the Touch 'n Go eWallet from which the fare will be deducted. As the vehicle passes through toll, an overhead scanner reads the radio-frequency from the RFID sticker and charges the toll fare. The toll fare will be deducted from the Touch 'n Go eWallet which is linked to the sticker.









https://www.soyacincau.com/2019/02/12/tng-rfid-share-lane-with-touch-n-go/


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIAN NEW INFRASTRUCTURES 2019:*
Shattuck St Mary’s Forest City International School Since 1858
Johor Bahru, Johor
The first global campus out of USA, will strengthen Iskandar Puteri as an international learning hub.








https://www.edgeprop.my/content/1442616/advocate-city-industry-integration

The International School of Kuala Lumpur (ISKL) - Since 1965
Ampang Hilir, Kuala Lumpur
The new Ampang Hilir campus is the first school in Malaysia designed to achieve platinum Green Building Index (GBI) status.









https://schooladvisor.my/articles/countdown-to-iskl-s-new-campus-opening-

Opera House R&F Princess Cove
Johor Bahru, Johor









https://twitter.com/ezadhfizy/status/1021746025135058944

Sabah International Convention Centre
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah


----------



## nazrey

> https://www.scribd.com/document/365187024/En-Lng-Air-Products-Floating-Lng-Plant-Capabilities


PETRONAS Floating PFLNG | PFLNG SATU THE WORLD'S FIRST FLOATING LNG FACILITY









https://www.centravis.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/PFLNG-SATU-Image-by-Petronas-2.jpg


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *RAPID to boost Asia's refining capacity growth in 2019*
> By ZARINA ZAKARIAH - February 8, 2019 @ 8:53pm
> https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/02/458506/rapid-boost-asias-refining-capacity-growth-2019


*RAPID to kick off ops in Q4: Finance Minister*
By Farah Adilla - June 18, 2019 @ 1:29pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas) and Saudi Aramco’s Refinery and Petrochemical Integrated Development (RAPID) project will start full commercial operation in the fourth quarter of the year, Finance Minister Lim Guan Eng said.
> 
> “In Q4 2019, we will witness the full commercial operations of Petronas and Saudi Aramco’s US$16 billion, 300,000 barrel per day RAPID project.
> 
> “RAPID will turn Malaysia into a net exporter of refined fuels for the first time since 2008,” Lim said at the opening ceremony of the 17th Asian Oil, Gas and Petrochemical Engineering (OGA) Exhibition here today.
> 
> He said the venture marked a historic partnership between two of most successful national oil companies in the world.
> 
> “The collaboration brings together vast resources, technologies, experience, expertise and commercial presence much to benefit of both companies and both countries,”he added.
> 
> Also present were Petronas president and chief executive officer Tan Sri Wan Zulkiflee Wan Ariffin and UBM-Malaysia Exhibition Services Sdn Bhd chairman Tan Sri Asmat Kamaludin.
> 
> Lim said while the government was no longer reliant on petroleum revenue as it was once, the forecast rebound in global crude oil prices was positive for Malaysia’s upstream sector as it was reviving industry appetite in exploration and development works.
> 
> Industry experts expect Brent crude oil prices to hover from US$60 to US$70 a barrel this year.
> 
> Lim said for the government, every US$1 per barrel increase in crude oil price would bring RM300 million in revenue annually, and vice versa.
> 
> He said 19.5 per cent of total government revenue would come from petroleum resources this year, as compared to 41.3 per cent in 2009.
> 
> “For Malaysia, our oil and gas sector is moving up the value chain to protect the country from the excessive volatility seen in the upstream business,” he added.
> 
> OGA 2019 kicked off today until June 20 at the Kuala Lumpur Comvention Centre, showcasing the latest technology and exhibits in the oil and gas industry.
> 
> The exhibition involves 2,000 companies from 60 countries and regions, and 12 international country pavilions.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/06/497210/rapid-kick-ops-q4-finance-minister


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:









https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2019/06/19/um-rises-17-spots-in-world-rankings/


----------



## nazrey

*Langat 2 to begin supplying water to Klang Valley residents in August*
Bernama May 16, 2019 23:04 pm +08











> KUALA LUMPUR (May 16): The Langat 2 Water Treatment Plant and Distribution System (LRAL2) will begin supplying 325 million litres of treated water to residents in the Klang Valley in August.
> 
> The volume will account for 25 percent of treated water from the first phase of the project.
> 
> Pengurusan Aset Air Bhd (PAAB) chief executive officer Abdul Hadi Ali said the water supply would benefit about 325,000 user accounts.
> 
> "We will begin the testing and commissioning process of the LRAL2 beginning May 21 and it is expected to be completed in mid-August.
> 
> "After that, we can hand over some of the treatment plants to water operators in Selangor," he told reporters after the presentation of zakat (tithe) and Aidilfitri aid from PAAB here today.
> 
> Abdul Hadi said *the first phase of the LRAL2, which is expected to be completed by 2022, will supply 1,130 million litres of water a day and increase the water supply reserves in Selangor.*
> 
> The entire LRAL2 project is divided into three phases, comprising the water treatment plant which will supply 565 million litres of water per day to the Hulu Langat Reservoir.
> 
> On the re-purchase of water treatment concessionaire Syarikat Pengeluar Air Sungai Selangor Sdn Bhd (SPLASH) and leasing it back to Pengurusan Air Selangor Sdn Bhd (Air Selangor), Abdul Hadi said the acquisition process was fully completed.
> 
> "Transfer of shares...all completed," he said.
> 
> On Sept 28, 2018, Syarikat Pengeluar Air Selangor Holdings Bhd (SPLASH Holdings) entered into a conditional agreement to sell its wholly-owned subsidiary, SPLASH, to the Selangor government at RM2.55 billion.
> 
> The acquisition of SPLASH by Air Selangor is part of the state and federal government efforts to consolidate and restructure the water industry in Selangor, Kuala Lumpur and Putrajaya.
> 
> The water deal was aimed at increasing water reserve margin and reducing non-revenue water, as well achieving the objective of uninterrupted water supply in the Klang Valley and throughout the country.
> 
> The cost of acquiring SPLASH was fully borne by Air Selangor, with RM1.9 billion financed through funds channelled by PAAB, and the remaining RM650 million would be paid in installments over nine years.
> 
> At the event, PAAB handed out zakat and donated electrical items, Aidilfitri attires and duit raya to Pertubuhan Kebajikan Asnaf Al-Barakh and widow Katijah Abdul Karim, whose husband, Mohammad Suhaimi, the driver of a tanker, who died in an accident at the North South Expressway in February.
> 
> The zakat and donations were presented by Deputy Finance Minister Datuk Amiruddin Hamzah. Also present was PAAB chairman Datuk Seri Dr Nik Norzrul Thani Nik Hassan Thani.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/langat-2-begin-supplying-water-klang-valley-residents-august


----------



## nazrey

> *QUALITY OF LIVING*
> 2019 ASEAN CITIES RANKINGS (+Chinese Cities)
> 
> 25-Singapore,Singapore
> 49-Kobe,	Japan
> 49-Tokyo,	Japan
> 55-Yokohama,	Japan
> 58-Osaka,	Japan
> 62-Nagoya,	Japan
> 71-Hong Kong, Hong Kong
> 77-Seoul,	South Korea
> 84-Taipei,	Taiwan
> *85-Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia *
> 94-Busan,	South Korea
> 101-Johor Bahru, Malaysia
> 101-Taichung,	Taiwan
> 103-Shanghai, China
> 106-Bandar Seri Begawan, Brunei
> 120-Beijing, China
> 122-Guangzhou, China
> 132-Shenzhen, China
> 133-Bangkok, Thailand
> 134-Chengdu, China
> 137-Manila, Philippines
> 138-Colombo,	Sri Lanka
> 140-Nanjing, China
> 142-Jakarta, Indonesia
> 143-Hyderabad,	India
> 143-Pune,	India
> 145-Xian, China
> 146-Chongqing, China
> 148-Qingdao, China
> 149-Bengaluru,	India
> 151-Chennai,	India
> 153-Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> 154-Mumbai,	India
> 155-Hanoi, Vietnam
> 158-Shenyang, China
> 160-Kolkata,	India
> 162-New Delhi,	India
> 169-Jilin, China
> 172-Vientiane, Laos, People's Dem. Republic of
> 196-Phnom Penh, Cambodia
> 203-Yangon, Myanmar
> 
> Source: https://mobilityexchange.mercer.com/Insights/quality-of-living-rankings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercer's criteria:*
> *Consumer goods availability
> *Economic environment
> *Housing
> *Medical and health considerations
> *Natural environment
> *Political and social environment
> *Public services and transport
> *Recreation
> **Schools and education*
> *Socio-cultural environment
Click to expand...

*SOME QUALITY EDUCATIONS IN MALAYSIA*
KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KL










*TOP 200*
KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KL
1 [USA] Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT)
58 [AUSTRALIA] Monash University
70 [MALAYSIA] Universiti Malaya (UM)
96 [UK] University of Nottingham
159 [MALAYSIA] Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM)
160 [MALAYSIA] Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)

*TOP 500*
KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KL
314 [UK] Heriot-Watt University
442 [MALAYSIA] UCSI
451 [CHINA] Xiamen University

Source: https://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/world-university-rankings/2020


----------



## nazrey

*EduCity+Iskandar Puteri+Puteri Harbour*
JOHOR


----------



## nazrey

*PARAMOUNT ENTERS INTO STRATEGIC PARTNERSHIP WITH UNIVERSITY OF WOLLONGONG*





















> Paramount Corporation Berhad (Paramount) has entered into a strategic partnership with Australian public university, University of Wollongong (UOW), to enhance its tertiary education business.
> 
> The partnership involves UOW wholly-owned subsidiary, UOW Global Enterprises, taking up a 65% stake in the business and operations of KDU University College and KDU Penang University College, and a 70% stake of that in KDU College, for RM38.5 million. UOW Global Enterprises had set up a Malaysian company, UOWM Sdn Bhd, to carry out the transaction. The partnership enables KDU to leverage on UOW’s network as a global multi-campus university and its array of undergraduate and postgraduate programmes.
> 
> Through an asset securitisation proposal announced on 25 October 2018, KDU University College and KDU Penang University College would dispose of their university campus properties worth RM420 million prior to the entry of UOW, and subsequently lease back these properties.
> 
> Paramount Group CEO Jeffrey Chew and UOW Global Enterprises Group CEO Marisa Mastrioanni signed the strategic partnership agreement on behalf of their organisations in Kuala Lumpur this morning. The signing was witnessed by Paramount Chairman Dato’ Teo Chiang Quan and UOW Global Enterprise board member Noel Cornish.
> 
> UOW, an Australian public university in New South Wales, is considered one of the best modern universities in the world. It is among the top 250 ranked universities worldwide, and 16th in the world in the QS Top 50 Under 50 Rankings 2019 (a ranking for universities under 50 years old).
> 
> Aside from its campus in Wollongong (about 80km south of Sydney), UOW, through UOW Global Enterprises, owns University of Wollongong in Dubai, UOW College Australia, and UOW College Hong Kong. UOW has more than 34,000 students of 179 nationalities, of whom some 7,500 are studying outside of Australia. It has an alumni base of more than 149,000.
> 
> UOW’s network of campuses is expected to provide KDU students and staff with more growth opportunities. UOW emphasises on student mobility through its established connections. Its students have access to Study Abroad and Student Exchange partnerships with 180 universities in 44 countries.
> 
> KDU, with 35 years of experience and brand credibility in tertiary education, offers UOW a strong foothold into the Malaysian education market. KDU has about 6,000 students, including international students, at three campuses with a fourth being built at Batu Kawan, Penang. Its campuses are KDU University College at Utropolis Glenmarie, KDU Penang University College, and KDU College, in Damansara Jaya.
> 
> Chew said, "The strategic partnership is a catalyst to elevate KDU quickly in an increasingly competitive market. It would help differentiate KDU from other higher education institutions in the market."
> 
> "UOW brings higher education expertise from Australia, Hong Kong and Dubai, while Paramount’s experience and presence in Malaysia, combined with our strong management skills and brand credibility, would be a powerful combination. We envisage both to contribute and benefit from the growth in business.
> 
> "The entry of UOW in this strong way would also mean access to research findings, network of business mentors, industry leaders, and industry innovation by Malaysian SMEs, both in the central region and in the northern region where KDU would open its Batu Kawan campus soon.
> 
> "Australia is traditionally popular among Malaysians for its tertiary education. The entry of a highly respected Australian public university into KDU is positive for Malaysians.
> 
> *"Malaysia targets 200,000 foreign students by 2020. In January 2018, the Higher Education Director General reported that 177,000 foreign students had accepted offers to pursue higher education at 10 campuses in Malaysia.*
> 
> "We also expect the entrance of UOW to strengthen Penang as an edu-tourism destination, because less than one percent of the 105,000 foreign students in private higher education institutions in Malaysia (in 2017) are in Penang.
> 
> Chew said both Paramount and UOW are committed to the best interests of the students and staff, and would work together to ensure the smooth entry of UOW into KDU, and to enhance:
> 
> • international student growth and student mobility
> • integrated learning and student employability
> • student entrepreneurship via supported start-up enterprise programmes
> • positive employee relations and continuing staff development.
> 
> UOW Vice-Chancellor, Professor Paul Wellings CBE, said the strategic partnership builds on the university’s success in providing world-class tertiary education to students in Malaysia by enabling UOW to become a direct provider in this vibrant market.
> 
> "Through this partnership UOW will contribute more significantly to realising the Malaysian Ministry of Education’s vision of creating a higher education system that ranks among world leaders and enables Malaysia to compete more effectively in the global economy.
> 
> "UOW’s direct presence in the market will strengthen Malaysia’s efforts at this exciting time in the nation’s history while also benefiting the wider region." Page 4 of 5
> 
> Mastroianni echoed Chew saying, "UOW’s programmes and global network of campuses will offer international mobility opportunities that support strong graduate outcomes."
> 
> She also said both KDU and UOW share the same spirit of innovation and on producing career-ready graduates to meet real world needs. KDU would also enable its existing students to achieve timely, uninterrupted completion of their studies under existing programmes.


http://www.kdupg.edu.my/news-events/paramount-enters-strategic-partnership-university-wollongong

*KDU and University of Wollongong (UOW)*
Batu Kawan, Penang









http://www.kdupg.edu.my/news-events/batu-kawan-rising


> https://penangproperty360.com/batu-kawan-rising/


----------



## nazrey

PAN BORNEO HIGHWAY
http://www.panborneo.com.my/project/tms/


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIAN NEW INFRASTRUCTURES 2019:*
Langat Sewerage Project 









https://themalaysianreserve.com/2019/04/04/langat-sewerage-project-marks-major-safety-milestone/

Cyberjaya Hospital









http://www.twipu.com/Twt_Cyberjaya/tweet/1100353897174953984

New KTM ETS car









https://twitter.com/malayanrailways/status/1100946485242290176

Kota Bharu-Kuala Krai Highway - 71 km









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=158544964&postcount=1489


----------



## nazrey

A Centre of Excellence (ACE) of The Asian Institute of Chartered Bankers (AICB) 
Bukit Perdana, Kuala Lumpur


















From Google map








From Google map


----------



## nazrey

*Ulu Jelai Hydroelectric Project* NEW!
https://surbanajurong.com/sector/ulu-jelai-hydroelectric-project/
Located on the Bertam River in the Cameron Highlands of West Malaysia, the 372 MW Ulu Jelai Hydroelectric Project (HEP), once commissioned, will contribute 326 GWh of peak energy annually to Malaysia’s power supply system.

The main features of the development are:


The 84 m high Roller-Compacted Concrete (RCC) Susu Dam with 1.3 million cubic metre embankment volume incorporating a 100 m wide ungated spillway and 2 deep sluice gates for the excavation of sediment.
Diversion weirs on the Telom and Lemoi rivers for the transfer of water to Susu Dam
20 m high intake tower with 8 intake orifices and 4 gated conduits
Telanok Underground Power Station housing 2 vertical Francis turbo-generators of 186 MW capacity
22 km of tunnels









https://deskgram.net/explore/tags/hydroelectricdam


----------



## nazrey

> Major megaprojects of KL/Greater KL
> - MRT2 SSP Line
> - LRT3
> - KVDT
> - EKVE
> - DASH
> - SKVE
> - DUKE Phase 3
> - MEX Extension
> 
> Major megaprojects of Malaysia
> - KTM ETS Extension: Electrified Double Track between Gemas-Johor Bahru (192 km), Negeri Sembilan-Johor
> - *Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang
> - Central Spine Road (425km), Kelantan-Pahang*
> - West Coast Expressway (233km), Perak-Selangor
> - Pan Borneo Highway (2,324km), Sarawak-Sabah-Brunei
> - The Langat 2 Water Treatment Plant and Distribution System (LRAL2), Selangor
> - RAPID Pengerang (opening soon 2019), Johor


Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang
To be connect with ECRL









http://www.lpktn.gov.my/lpktn/index.php/en/development/kuantan-port-development-project


----------



## nazrey

> Major megaprojects of KL/Greater KL
> - MRT2 SSP Line
> - LRT3
> - KVDT
> - EKVE
> - DASH
> - SKVE
> - DUKE Phase 3
> - MEX Extension
> 
> Major megaprojects of Malaysia
> - KTM ETS Extension: Electrified Double Track between Gemas-Johor Bahru (192 km), Negeri Sembilan-Johor
> - Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang
> - West Coast Expressway (233km), Perak-Selangor
> - Central Spine Road (425km), Kelantan-Pahang
> - Pan Borneo Highway (2,324km), Sarawak-Sabah-Brunei
> - *The Langat 2 Water Treatment Plant and Distribution System (LRAL2), Selangor*
> - RAPID Pengerang (opening soon 2019), Johor


The Langat 2 Water Treatment Plant and Distribution System (LRAL2), Selangor
Karak, Pahang-Langat, Selangor (44.6 km)










Pahang-Selangor Raw Water Transfer project plant in Pahang will be ready, with the largest water pumphouse in South-East Asia. Designed to ease water woes in the Klang Valley and Putrajaya until 2025, the pumphouse is the pride of the team behind its inception. Worth RM3.9bil, it is 75% funded by the Japanese government via the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), while the remainder is funded by a grant from the Malaysian government.

Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/com...ief-to-klang-valley-folk/#eyCgGcrKH2woS29l.99









https://langat2.com/


> The operations room in the Semantan pump station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thestar.com.my/~/media/online/2014/05/26/21/04/metd_ft_2705_8c.ashx?la=en


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia to spend RM45b on development projects*
By Ayisy Yusof - July 1, 2019 @ 11:39am










Economic Affairs Minister Datuk Seri Mohamed Azmin Ali said Malaysia is expected to spend RM45 billion on more than 4,000 development projects this year to ensure sustained economic growth. NSTP photo by EIZAIRI SHAMSUDIN


> PUTRAJAYA: Malaysia is expected to spend a total of RM45 billion on more than 4,000 development projects this year to ensure sustained economic growth.
> 
> Economic Affairs Minister Datuk Seri Mohamed Azmin Ali said the expenditure would be spent following the resumption of several large-scale projects.
> 
> “Malaysia is heading towards a new era of development and growth. These measures will be our growth drivers for this year and the next.
> 
> “I am confident that the nation will be able to step proudly into the future boldly, progressively and with harmony and stability,” Azmin said in a keynote address at the 12th Malaysia Plan (2021-2025) Kick-Off Conference and the launch of the 20th Malaysia Economic Monitor here today.
> 
> He said private consumption was likely to be Malaysia’s future growth with continued stable labour market conditions.
> 
> “Although the external sector represents 130 per cent of the gross domestic product (GDP), its net contribution to the economy is less significant. We now depend more on domestic demand, especially private demand,” he added.
> 
> He reckoned that the private sector would come onboard for growth and shared prosperity, while working with the government to achieve the nation’s economic goals.
> 
> “There can be no overstating the importance of the role of the private sector in wealth creation.But even more significant, is the need to ensure the wealth created will be equitably shared with workers as well,” he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, Azmin said the 12th Malaysia Plan would revolve around economic empowerment, environmental sustainability and social re-engineering.
> 
> “These dimensions - which will be underpinned by the principles of enhance md governance and new policy tools - will complement each other towards realising our new development model of shared prosperity, in line with our efforts to attain the sustainable development goals by 2030,” he said.
> 
> The government recently announced that the 12th Malaysia Plan would be the first of two Malaysia Plans to operationalise the efforts towards achieving the goals of the shared prosperity initiative.
> 
> Azmin said there should be simultaneous efforts to boost domestic investments, as the country continues to work towards enhancing the foreign direct investments.
> 
> “E-commerce will also need to be given more emphasis to spur the economy and promote the democratisation of economic opportunities.
> 
> “Collectively, these efforts will add substantive value for our economy in terms of job creation, wealth generation and expanding the economic pie,” he added.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/07/500519/malaysia-spend-rm45b-development-projects


----------



## nazrey

*Mavcap-backed Katsana aims for 240,000 users by year-end in Malaysia and Indonesia*
By Ayisy Yusof - July 8, 2019 @ 2:39pm










Katsana Holdings Bhd chief executive officer Syed Ahmad Fuqaha Syed Agil says the company expects to reach up to 10 million registered drivers regionally for DriveMark. NST picture by Hafiz Sohaimi.


> KUALA LUMPUR: Katsana Holdings Bhd has targeted to become a leading drivers behaviours’ scoring service provider in Southeast Asia in the next five years, leveraging on its “DriveMark” mobile application.
> 
> Its chief executive officer Syed Ahmad Fuqaha Syed Agil said the company expects to reach up to 10 million registered drivers regionally for DriveMark.
> 
> The app will create a safer driving behaviour, while rewarding drivers with fuel and Touch N Go rebates as well as discount for motor insurance renewal, he said.
> 
> “Currently we have partners with insurance companies - Etiqa Insurance, Etiqa Takaful and Allianz Malaysia. We also have five more insurance companies expected to join us by end of this year,” Fuqaha told the New Straits Times in an interview recently.
> 
> “DriveMark is an application that evaluates driving behaviours including speed, acceleration, cornering, braking and monitor drivers’ fatigue level,” he added.
> 
> DriveMark is also capable of tracking and scoring driving behaviours, which are relevant in line with the risk-based insurance model by detecting risky driving patterns.
> 
> *Katsana, a Bumiputera data company, was established in 2014.*
> 
> It has three investors namely Axiata Group Bhd, Malaysia Venture Capital Management Bhd (MAVCAP) and Johor Corp via their investment entity called Axiata Digital Innovation Fund (ADIF).
> 
> Katsana also provides innovative products for personal users, fleet management and insurers – with services such as big data and predictive analysis, global positioning system (GPS) tracking services, and remote control of motor vehicles.
> 
> Fuqaha said DriveMark also allows drivers to prove to insurers that they are low-risk drivers, enabling them to potentially lower their insurance premiums by up to 15 per cent.
> 
> “We currently have about 70,000 registered drivers for DriveMark and 600 drivers in Indonesia. We have targeted to reach 140,000 and 100,000 registered drivers in Malaysia and Indonesia respectively by this year end,” he added.
> 
> *Katsana had provided its technology in Kazakhstan for over 900,000 drivers to evaluate their driving behaviours.*
> 
> Malaysia was previously ranked in top 18 globally for road fatalities per 100,000 citizens between 2016 and 2017.
> 
> Fuqaha said Katsana has two business segments comprising the hardware GPS tracker and drivers’ behaviour scoring application.
> 
> He said Katsana had been providing GPS tracker system mainly for the fleet management companies in Malaysia including bus operators, taxis, hauliers as well as transportation and logistics services providers.
> 
> The company is aiming for a revenue of RM8 million this year.
> 
> *“We have about 36 workforce in Malaysia and aims to expand our presence in Indonesia, Thailand and Vietnam in the next few years to strengthen our position.*
> 
> “We also work with established companies to build our software and application with Petronas, Plus and Touch N Go to reach wider customers base,” Fuqaha said.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...-240000-users-year-end-malaysia-and-indonesia


----------



## nazrey

Mercedes-Benz Malaysia’s EQ Power PHEV charging station opens at The Waterfront at *Desa Park City*, Kuala Lumpur in conjunction with the Concept EQ tour.
https://www.motortrader.com.my/news/mercedes-benz-concept-eq-made-first-appearance-malaysia/



> Desa Park City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/#


----------



## nazrey

*Gobind names three new DFTZ locations*
Bernama July 15, 2019 23:05 pm +08











> KUALA LUMPUR (July 15): Two airports and a port are the three latest locations under the Digital Free Trade Zone (DFTZ) 2019 initiative to make Malaysia a regional e-commerce e-fulfillment hub, the Dewan Rakyat was told today.
> 
> *Communications and Multimedia Minister Gobind Singh Deo said the airports are the Penang International Airport and the Subang Airport and the port is Port Klang.* :cheers:
> 
> “Up to now, the KL International Airport has been involved in this (DFTZ) effort,” he said in a written reply to a question from Datuk Seri Reezal Merican Naina Merican (BN-Kepala Batas). Gobind had uploaded the reply onto Facebook.
> 
> Reezal Merican had wanted to know the latest development on DFTZ and the KLIA Aeropolis in Sepang.
> 
> Gobind said the DFTZ is a national initiative to drive cross-border e-commerce through digitalisation by generating an increase in the exports of local small and medium enterprises (SMEs).
> 
> He explained that the DFTZ was introduced to help local SMEs to penetrate the world market and to attract global brands and e-marketplace to make Malaysia a global market gateway.
> 
> “In the 2017-2018 period, major developments were achieved under the DFTZ initiative through the Malaysia External Trade Development Corporation (Matrade), Malaysia Digital Economy Corporation (MDEC) and SME Corporation.
> 
> “Malaysia has facilitated more than 6,200 SMEs to be trained in cross-border e-commerce,” he said.
> 
> On the KLIA Aeropolis, Gobind said Malaysia Airports Holdings Berhad (MAHB) had prepared several key plans.
> 
> “Besides, the Mitsui Outlet Park has been in operation since 2014 (MICE and Leisure) and the Maintenance, Repair and Overhaul (MRO) facility has been developed at KLIA,” he said.
> 
> The KLIA Aeropolis is designed as an integrated, complete and synergistic ecosystem comprising three core clusters, namely Air Cargo & Logistics; Aerospace & Aviation, and MICE & Leisure; aligned with the national master plans and blueprints with the aim to elevate Malaysia as a magnet for foreign direct investments and as a high-income nation. — Bernama


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/gobind-names-three-new-dftz-locations


----------



## nazrey

*Dr Mahathir Comes Away Impressed After Chat with Robot Sophia*
July 17, 2019


















https://www.theborneopost.com/2019/07/18/msia-risks-losing-out-with-untapped-talent-in-ir4-0/



> KUALA LUMPUR, July 17 (Bernama) — Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad was “thrilled” and came away impressed after an eight-minute one-on-one conversation today with Sophia, the social humanoid robot, here.
> 
> Speaking to the media after launching the Beyond Paradigm Summit where Sophia made an appearance, the prime minister said he was thrilled by the robot’s ability, especially the lifelike facial expressions which she made with incredible accuracy.
> 
> “It’s amazing, as you can see her physique is almost real … her face and eyes, even her mouth moves.
> 
> “When she responded and turned towards me, I was a little frightened. If I were to meet her in the middle of the night, I will surely flee,” he said in his usual witty style.
> 
> At the outset of the conversation with *Sophia, who was clad in a red modern baju kurung*, Dr Mahathir seemed to be at a loss for words as he looked in awe until Sophia broke the ice.
> 
> *“Good morning, Mahathir. I’m excited. I hope it is not too late to wish you congratulations on your re-election and happy 94th birthday,” began Sophia who (which) was developed by Hong Kong-based Hanson Robotics and unveiled in 2016.
> 
> Dr Mahathir responded: “Do you know about my first term as the prime minister?”
> 
> Sophia replied: “Of course, you were sworn in on 16 July 1981, around 13,881 days ago from today.”*
> 
> Dr Mahathir said he wouldn’t have been able to imagine himself sitting and chatting with such an advanced social robot during his first term as the prime minister.
> 
> Sophia then asked Dr Mahathir whether she would stand the chance to be the prime minister if she has the same knowledge and wisdom like him.
> 
> Dr Mahathir replied: “Well, it takes more than knowledge and wisdom to rule the country … but we never know what the future holds. This is an exciting time to be present during the era of technological growth.”
> 
> When Sophia asked Dr Mahathir if he ever wished to be like her and live forever, the prime minister said: “Being young has its own advantages but with age comes experience and knowledge. I may be old but I may be wiser than you,” he said in jest.
> 
> Dr Mahathir also asked Sophia a few questions, one of which was whether she dreams of a world where humans and robots live together and get along with each other.
> 
> Sophia’s answer: “Yes, as Artificial Intelligence (AI) robots will be becoming more and more helpful for humans all the time.
> 
> “I think we are already there. Artificial Intelligence robots working independently and intelligently so humans can focus on research and development and further innovation with a lot of knowledge available on the Internet and great advantages of processing power … we just want to take over your hearts and minds.”
> 
> While chatting with Dr Mahathir, Sophia was seen sketching something and, at the end of the conversation, she handed Dr Mahathir a black-and-white portrait of himself and the prime minister looked stunned and excited.
> 
> Sophia will be at the summit in the federal capital today and tomorrow and will also make an appearance in Kuching on July 20 and 21.
> 
> The summit, organised by Serba Dinamik Holdings, showcases advanced technologies encapsulating the core ideas of digitalisation and data exchange surrounding the Industrial Revolution 4.0.
> 
> — BERNAMA


https://www.pmo.gov.my/2019/07/dr-mahathir-comes-away-impressed-after-chat-with-robot-sophia/



>


----------



## nazrey

*QS World University Rankings by Subject 2019: Business & Management Studies*
Source: QS World University Rankings


> 1 Harvard University
> 2 INSEAD
> 3 London Business School
> 4 Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT)
> 5 University of Pennsylvania


Uiversities in ASEAN 
13 National University of Singapore (NUS) 
27 Nanyang Technological University, Singapore (NTU)
41 Singapore Management University
*51-100 Universiti Malaya (UM)*
151-200 Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM) 
151-200 Chulalongkorn University, Thailand
201-250 Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)
201-250 Universiti Sains Malaysia (USM) 
251-300 Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), Indonesia
251-300 Thammasat University, Thailand
251-300 Gadjah Mada University, Indonesia
301-350 Asian Institute of Technology, Thailand
301-350 Mahidol University, Thailand
301-350 Taylor's University, Malaysia
301-350 Universiti Teknologi MARA - UiTM, Malaysia
301-350 Universiti Utara Malaysia (UUM) 
351-400 De La Salle University, Philippines
351-400 Singapore Institute of Management
351-400 University of the Philippines
401-450 Multimedia University (MMU), Malaysia
451-500 Kasetsart University, Thailand
451-500 Universiti Tunku Abdul Rahman (UTAR), Malaysia

*Universiti Malaya School of Business*
From GoogleMaps StreetView


----------



## nazrey

*UKM, RCSEd to promote rural surgery training*
By Rozana Sani - October 30, 2019 @ 6:22pm










Negri Sembilan Yang di-Pertuan Besar Tuanku Muhriz Tuanku Munawir (standing third from right) signing a document held by RCSEd vice-president Dr Pala Rajesh to launch RCSEd’s International Strategy in UKMMC in Kuala Lumpur recently.


> THE issue of having adequate housemanship placements for medical graduates could be addressed by encouraging them to take up postings in rural areas.
> 
> *The Royal College of Surgeons of Edinburgh (RCSEd), in collaboration with Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia Medical Centre (UKMMC) and through the Tuanku Muhriz Travelling Fellowship, is looking at drafting up a programme to train doctors in rural healthcare.*
> 
> RCSEd vice-president Dr Pala Rajesh said the shortage of surgeons in Malaysia, a growing elderly population and trends towards increased healthcare utilisation had contributed to a higher demand for the profession.
> 
> “The country needs more surgeons and RCSEd wants to encourage junior doctors and medical students at their clinical years to pursue a career in surgery,” he said.
> 
> He said if RCSEd and UKMMC could get a model in place, they could share the programme with Asean countries that more or less faced the same challenges in rural healthcare.
> 
> “Modern surgery is delivered in state-of-the-art infrastructure, with conditions that comply with a particular specialised surgeon’s needs.
> 
> “But in rural areas, the surgeon needs a wider skill set that may not necessarily be comprehensive, but more generic in nature. That may be an attractive option for those thinking of embarking on a career in surgery,” he said.
> 
> Dr Rajesh was speaking at the sidelines of the launch of RCSEd’s International Strategy at UKMMC in Cheras, Kuala Lumpur, which was officiated by Negri Sembilan Yang di-Pertuan Besar Tuanku Muhriz Tuanku Munawir, who is the royal chancellor of Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia and honorary fellow of RCSEd.
> 
> The launch showcased the parties’ commitment to deliver, promote and influence excellence and advancement in surgical practices and healthcare.
> 
> It also aimed to promote the surgery as a career of choice among medical practitioners.
> 
> The RCSEd’s International Strategy is aimed at supporting surgeons and dentists, and to advocate for the highest standards of surgery and dental care.
> 
> “RCSEd’s role is not just developing the profession, but also to develop individuals. Surgical training is among the longest career pathways in medicine. Surgery is physically demanding in terms of daily routines in managing patients and performing practical procedures at all times of the day.
> 
> “To be a surgeon is not just about technical ability, but one needs to be technically excellent and pose good academic knowledge,” said Dr Rajesh.
> 
> The event saw Professor Dr Angus Watson — a RCSEd council member — becoming the first recipient of the Tuanku Muhriz Travelling Fellowship.
> 
> He shared his experience in visiting indigenous communities in Sarawak to observe the rural healthcare services there for two weeks last month.
> 
> The fellowship, which is open to fellows and members of RCSEd, provides a 10-year funding for surgeons to share their expertise in providing support for rural surgical services.
> 
> During his stint, Dr Watson was able to meet fellow surgeons working in remote communities and experience first-hand the issues they faced.
> 
> He travelled to Kuching, Sibu, Kapit, Mujong and Ibau to observe, learn and build up an understanding on the culture of rural surgery.
> 
> He spent time observing hospital wards, clinics and visited local communities in long houses with health workers.
> 
> “When I arrived in Kapit, I went to a hospital that was built in the 1960s. I was impressed by the attitude and standard of the young people working there,” he said.
> 
> “They were outstanding young people, taking responsibilities to be there in Sarawak, probably more responsibilities than what they might get from most hospitals in the United Kingdom.
> 
> “It was also interesting to see assistant medical officers in action for the first time as these people can assist in emergency cases. They are not doctors, but they have been trained properly.”
> 
> The trip to the clinic in Mujong by boat took about two hours. While access was challenging, Dr Watson was impressed by the clinic’s cleanliness.
> 
> He said it was well-organised, “complete with a consultancy room that is better than most general hospitals in Sarawak”.
> 
> During the event, RCSEd held its first “Career Day” in Malaysia and introduced its international office in Kuala Lumpur, which would coordinate its activities and support international medical students.
> 
> Last year, UKM partnered with RCSEd to launch the international office, which is located at the Advanced Surgical Skills Centre (ASSC) in UKMMC.
> 
> The event was attended by Deputy Director-General of health Datuk Dr Rahaizat Yon and around 100 medical students and young doctors.


https://www.nst.com.my/education/2019/10/534408/ukm-rcsed-promote-rural-surgery-training


----------



## nazrey

*Universiti Malaya is world's 15th best university for engineering*
By New Straits Times - October 23, 2019 @ 8:40pm









https://engine.um.edu.my/


> KUALA LUMPUR: Universiti Malaya’s Faculty of Engineering has been recognised as among the world’s best in the engineering studies category after being listed in the *Best Global Universities rankings.*
> 
> The ranking, published by leading college and universities ranking website US News & World Report, encompasses 1,500 of the world’s best universities.
> 
> UM’s Faculty of Engineering obtained 84.1 points, placing it in 15th spot behind the faculty from Swiss Federal Institute of Technology Zurich, Switzerland; Imperial College London, United Kingdom; Huazhong University of Science and Technology, Wuhan; and Southeast University, Nanjing, China, from 11th to 14th spot.
> 
> Apart from UM’s engineering faculty, Universiti Teknologi Malaysia was also listed in 40th place.
> 
> Tsinghua University, Beijing, China secured top spot with 100 points, followed by Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, US at second (92.5 points) and National University of Singapore in third place with 91.6 points.


https://www.nst.com.my/education/20...alaya-worlds-15th-best-university-engineering


----------



## nazrey

https://media.malaymail.com/uploads/articles/2019/2019-06/QS_Universiti_Ranking_2020_19062019.jpg


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *TNB to install smart meters in 9.1 million houses by 2026*
> Bernama September 27, 2019 22:51 pm +08
> 
> https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/tnb-install-smart-meters-91-million-houses-2026





> What is a Smart Meter?
> http://stopocsmartmeters.com/what-is-a-smart-meter.html


*Pestech bags RM38m smart meter supply job from TNB*
Syahirah Syed Jaafar November 12, 2019 10:42 am +08


> KUALA LUMPUR: Pestech International Bhd has bagged a RM38.38 million contract from Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) for the supply and delivery of smart meters around the Klang Valley.
> 
> Its unit, Pestech Sdn Bhd, received the letter of award last Friday, which is to last two years, the group said in a filing yesterday.
> 
> It said a smart meter or Advanced Metering Infrastructure is an electronic device that records consumption of electricity, and communicates the information to TNB for monitoring and billing through radio frequency.
> 
> “Aligned with TNB’s plan to equip a total of 9.1 million households across Peninsular Malaysia with smart electric meters by year 2026, Pestech aims to revolutionise technologies used in power distribution and take projects that are at the forefront of the smart grid area.
> 
> “This award opens up the opportunity for the group to tap more prospects in the smart metering market to position itself for other phases of requirements of TNB, as well as in the region,” it said.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/pestech-bags-rm38m-smart-meter-supply-job-tnb-0


----------



## nazrey

*DE-CIX, JBIX to run two internet exchanges via partnership*
JBIX inks partnership with Frankfurt-based DE-CIX to set up Internet Exchanges
November 13, 2019 @ 5:06pm










JBIX managing director Weng Yew Wong (left) and DE-CIX International chief executive officer Ivo Ivanov (right) aim to run two internet exchanges via a strategic partnership.


> *KUALA LUMPUR: Deutscher Commercial Internet Exchange (DE-CIX), a leading internet exchange (IX) operator Johor Bahru Internet Exchange (JBIX) announced their partnership and will run together two IX in Kuala Lumpur and Johor Bahru region – with more to come on the Malaysian peninsula.*
> 
> In addition to offering the advantage of local IXs in these markets, DE-CIX will also introduce a shared interconnection fabric where participants of both exchanges will be able to interconnect.
> 
> DE-CIX will also make its DE-CIX Apollon interconnection solutions available to all locations,
> 
> allowing the provisioning of different interconnection services like peering and cloud exchange.
> 
> DE-CIX International chief executive officer Ivo Ivanov said after successfully establishing leading IXs in Europe, North America, India, and the Middle East, DECIX is now taking its almost 25 years of experience to Southeast Asia.
> 
> "DE-CIX has a proven record of accomplishment in successfully creating interconnection hubs worldwide, in regions where customers are in need of easy-to-access interconnection services.
> 
> "While Singapore has been a major content hub for the region for the last decade, the key content and cloud-computing players have started to extend their footprint throughout Asean, including in Malaysia,” he said in a statement today.
> 
> *As a result of the new joint venture (JV) in between DE-CIX and Starwing Technologies Sdn Bhd, the company behind JBIX, the new JV company will be called DE-CIX Malaysia and will be headquartered in Kuala Lumpur.*
> 
> DE-CIX Malaysia will collectively take over JBIX, which is the second IX in Malaysia.
> 
> JBIX is an open and carrier class IX run by a team of certified network experts and has been operational since 2018.
> 
> As of today, JBIX serves close to 50 regional networks.
> 
> "Since its launch one year ago, JBIX has received tremendous support from local, regional and global
> 
> networks. Their support has not only helped JBIX to become one of the fastest growing IXs in the
> 
> region, it has also underlined the strategic advantages JBIX has to offer to its participants.
> 
> "Our partnership with DE-CIX will help to accelerate the development of connectivity hubs in the country,
> 
> which is an exercise that synergises with the government’s initiative in promoting 5G, Internet of Things (IoT) and digital businesses,” JBIX managing director Weng Yew Wong said.
> 
> Further, Ivanov said beyond establishing the world’s leading IX in Frankfurt, Germany, DE-CIX’s international expansion is unrivaled.
> 
> DE-CIX has created the leading neutral IX on the North American East Coast with DECIX New York, the fastest growing IX on the planet since its inception in 2016.
> 
> "After DE-CIX Madrid, the provider also successfully entered the Indian market in 2018, establishing interconnection hubs in Mumbai, Chennai, Kolkata and Delhi. Now it’s time for South East Asia," Ivanov said.
> 
> Malaysia Digital Economy Corporation (MDEC) chief executive officer Surina Shukri said over the past two decades, the world has witnessed revolutionary changes in how consumers and businesses connect through technology.
> 
> *"This latest initiative is aligned to Malaysia’s goal to become a regional digital powerhouse in the era of the Fourth IR and ensure the digital economy will drive shared prosperity for all," she said.*
> 
> *DE-CIX currently operates IXs in 18 metropolitan regions around the globe, excluding Malaysia.*
> 
> DE-CIX in Frankfurt is the world's leading IX with a peak traffic of more than 7.5 terabits per second (Tbps) and more than 900 connected networks.
> 
> Weng Yew Wong, Managing Director of JBIX (Left) & Ivo Ivanov, CEO of DE-CIX International (Right)


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/11/538239/de-cix-jbix-run-two-internet-exchanges-partnership


----------



## nazrey

*INTERNATIONAL INSTITUTIONS IN MALAYSIA*

Malaysia-German Institute, Kajang, Selangor
International University of Malaya-Wales, Jalan Tun Ismail, Kuala Lumpur
Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology, EduCity, Johor
Perdana University - Royal College of Surgeons in Ireland, Serdang, Selangor
Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia - The Royal College of Surgeons of Edinburgh, Cheras, Kuala Lumpur NEW 2019!



> *Advanced Surgical Skills Centre of Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)*
> https://www.rcsed.ac.uk/news-public...international-office-in-kuala-lumpur-malaysia
> The new Royal College of Surgeons of Edinburgh (RCSEd) international office located at the Advanced Surgical Skills Centre of Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM) and will act as a hub for the College’s education, training, and assessment programmes, along with its charitable activities in the ASEAN region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/519884661419281/photos/a.519887544752326/519887551418992/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ppukm.ukm.my/


----------



## nazrey

*Putin wants to set up aerospace university in Malaysia*
By M. Thillinadan - September 5, 2019 @ 7:56pm










Russian President Vladimir Putin (right) and Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad shake hands during a meeting on the sidelines of the Eastern Economic Forum 2019 in Vladivostok, Russia. - EPA



> VLADIVOSTOK, Russia: Russia has shown interest in setting up an aerospace university in Malaysia.
> 
> Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad said Malaysia was an education hub in Southeast Asia and welcomed Russia to invest in the country’s education sector.
> 
> “We are very interested in aerospace and engineering. I am confident that the proposal by Russia to set up an aerospace university would not only boost investment but also promote transfer of technology in the sector.
> 
> “I believe that we are also able to gain knowledge and experience from Russia in the sector,” he said at the Eastern Economic Forum (EEF) Russia 2019, here, yesterday.
> 
> The session was attended by Russian President Vladimir Putin, Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Mongolian President Khalttmaagiin Battulga.
> 
> Malaysia currently has 150,000 foreign students.
> 
> Dr Mahathir said the Vladivostok region, which he was visiting for the first time, had the potential to attract Malaysian investments, especially in the tourism sector.
> 
> EEF was conceived by Putin in 2015 to develop the far east of Russia.
> 
> Dr Mahathir said Malaysia’s location made it suitable for Russian investors to explore opportunities in Southeast Asia.
> 
> Earlier, the prime minister attended separate meetings with Putin and Modi on the sidelines of EEF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad gives a speech as he takes part in a plenary session of Eastern Economic Forum at far-eastern Russian port of Vladivostok. - AFP
> 
> During his meeting with Putin, both leaders agreed to explore investment opportunities in both countries.
> 
> Putin also agreed to share Russia’s experience and expertise in the fields of engineering, naval and aerospace technology.
> 
> Dr Mahathir said Malaysia was interested in gaining access to Russian technology, including space technology.
> 
> Putin in his reply referred to Malaysia as its leading partner in Asia.
> 
> In his meeting with Modi, it was learnt that both leaders had touched on various bilateral issues, including on controversial Muslim preacher and scholar Dr Zakir Naik, although no details were made available to the media.
> 
> The preacher from India, who is a permanent resident in Malaysia, is wanted by the Indian authorities since 2016 for alleged money laundering.
> 
> Foreign Minister Datuk Saifuddin Abdullah in June said Malaysia would not extradite Zakir to his home country despite receiving an extradition application from India to face money-laundering charges.
> 
> The 53-year-old preacher maintained his innocence on terrorism charges made against him in India.


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2019/09/519028/putin-wants-set-aerospace-university-malaysia


----------



## nazrey

> IHH (The world’s 2nd largest hospital operator)
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/donald...spital-operator-ihh-into-top-50/#fb58a0a2bafa


*IHH Healthcare posts net profit of RM236.34m in Q3*
By Bernama - November 29, 2019 @ 7:57pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: IHH Healthcare Bhd posted a net profit of RM236.34 million for the third quarter ended Sept 30, 2019 (Q3) compared with a net loss of RM104.07 million in the same quarter last year.
> 
> In a filing to the stock exchange, the global healthcare provider said revenue rose 33 per cent to RM3.79 billion from RM2.84 billion previously.
> 
> *It said revenue improved on sustained organic growth at existing operations and contributions from Gleneagles Hong Kong Hospital and Acibadem Altunizade Hospital in Turkey, both opened in March 2017.*
> 
> For the first nine-month period, net profit jumped to RM510.85 million from RM118.27 million, while revenue increased 33 per cent to RM11.08 billion from RM8.35 billion.
> 
> IHH said the group’s balance sheet remained strong as of end-September, with net cash generated from operating activities for the nine months at RM1.7 billion and an overall cash balance of RM4.6 billion.
> 
> Net gearing edged up to 0.15 times versus 0.10 times as at Dec 31, 2018, on strategic investments including Fortis in India.
> 
> IHH chief executive officer (designate) and executive director Dr Kelvin Loh said prioritising operational synergies and integration produced a strong set of third-quarter results.
> 
> He pointed out that the proposed acquisition of Prince Court Medical Centre was set to enhance its leadership position in Malaysia.
> 
> Moreover, IHH’s proactive stance to recalibrate non-lira loans in Acibadem had also reduced its exposure to currency volatility.
> 
> “In India, Fortis delivered another impressive performance as we continue to see healthy momentum with an improvement to its operational profitability in both the hospital and diagnostics business.
> 
> “We’re also excited with our progress in Greater China, where we have just opened Gleneagles Chengdu,” Loh said in a statement, adding that IHH would continue to ramp up operations at Gleneagles Hong Kong amidst steady demand.
> 
> Moving forward, IHH plans to further consolidate its multi-country portfolio strategy to diversify its earnings base in cashflow-generative markets such as Singapore and Malaysia, capture medium-term growth momentum from Turkey and long-term growth opportunities from India and Greater China.
> 
> – BERNAMA


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/11/543263/ihh-healthcare-posts-net-profit-rm23634m-q3



> Gleneagles Hong Kong
> https://www.google.co.th/maps/uv?hl...hUKEwiCytOT5JHmAhWYWisKHa0tBF0QoiowE3oECBEQBg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gleneagles.hk/tc/plan-your-visit/admission-guide





> Acibadem Altunizade Hospital in Turkey
> https://www.google.co.th/maps/uv?hl...hUKEwiH2-qK5ZHmAhXUfH0KHVZ8Ah4QoiowFHoECBQQBg


----------



## nazrey

*Time dotCom, Facebook team up for investments in internet infrastructure*
Ahmad Naqib Idris December 05, 2019 15:39 pm +08



> KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 5): TIME dotCom Bhd is collaborating with Facebook to invest in internet infrastructure in Malaysia, which will further open up the nation to more connections and international hubs.
> 
> In a statement today, Time dotCom said the network infrastructure project is expected to be completed by the end of the second quarter of next year, which will be exclusively for Facebook and its family of applications.
> 
> However, it did not elaborate on the kind of infrastructure that the parties intend to build.
> 
> “Facebook’s mission is to give people the power to build communities and bring the world closer together. This partnership will allow us to build a faster and more efficient network to better support our family of apps and services,” said Nico Roehrich, Facebook network investment manager, APAC.
> 
> Time dotCom head of OTT, Chiew Kok Hin, said the company is looking forward to the partnership, as it will pave the way for Malaysia to establish itself as a regional technology hub.
> 
> “More international connectivity and a robust domestic backbone will attract sizeable investments into Malaysia. It only makes sense for us to capitalise on the strategic location of Malaysia in Southeast Asia, ease of access and relatively lower cost of entry,” Chiew said.
> 
> Time dotCom said the government has been constantly reviewing policies, laws and regulations to adapt to the fast-changing global market landscape, noting steps taken by the Transport Ministry to simplify regulatory approval for local and foreign vessels carrying out undersea cable repairs within Malaysian waters.
> 
> It also said significant steps have been taken to boost Malaysia’s competitiveness to make the country attractive to global technology giants like Facebook, Google, Amazon, Microsoft, Apple, Alibaba and Tencent, which are not only investors of submarine cables but also builders of hyperscale data centres.
> 
> At 3.09pm, Time dotCom fell 3 sen or 0.33% to RM9.17, giving it a market capitalisation of RM5.37 billion.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/time-dotcom-facebook-team-investments-internet-infrastructure



> *Time Dot Com*
> This special project is located in Glenmarie, Shah Alam. Time Dot Com has decided to refurbish their existing building located at the Old Wing and to design and construct a New Wing to consists of Elevated Car Parks and Office Building in the same lot. They are also decided to refurbish their Existing Building in Neighbouring Land with New Office Building Expansion.
> http://theveritasdesigngroup.com/po...management/special-projects/time-dot-com.html


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECTS:*
Penang International Airport Expansion, Penang
Senai International Airport Expansion, Johor
Port of Tanjung Pelepas Expansion, Johor
Port Klang Expansion, Selangor
Kota Kinabalu International Airport Expansion, Sabah


----------



## nazrey

*KL to host International Logistics and Transport Exhibition 2020*
Bernama December 19, 2019 00:06 am +08


> PUTRAJAYA (Dec 18): The inaugural Kuala Lumpur International Logistics and Transport Exhibition (KiLAT) 2020, set for July 8-11 next year, can help boost Malaysia's profile and image as the leading regional transport industry hub, said Transport Minister Anthony Loke Siew Fook.
> 
> He said Malaysia has the advantages of becoming one of the most advanced regional distribution centres and logistics hubs, given its strategic location along the Straits of Malacca, modern transport and advanced information technology infrastructure, knowledgeable workforce, as well as cost-competitive location.
> 
> "These advantages make Malaysia an interesting value proposition for investors to continue making Malaysia their first choice for investment. It is timely for Malaysia to host KiLAT 2020 in line with the country's National Transport Policy 2019-2030," he told reporters after the launch of KiLAT 2020, here today.
> 
> Loke said KiLAT 2020 is expected to attract more than 250 local and foreign exhibitors from over 20 countries, including ASEAN member states and major trading partners such as the United States, the United Kingdom and Germany.
> 
> Themed "Malaysia-Transportation Gateway in Asia", he said the event would serve as a platform to attract more companies to establish their base here and make Malaysia their regional distribution hub, as many logistics companies are looking for potential locations for their distribution hub, especially in ASEAN, a big market with a huge population to ensure a fast and efficient distribution process.
> 
> Loke said the Ministry is in the midst of discussion with one or two foreign companies involved in the port industry to locate in Malaysia, and he hoped the deals will be finalised next year.
> 
> "Hope there will be some good news. One or two big companies are talking to us right now and very close to getting them to come. Hopefully, the deals can succeed and augur well for our logistics industry," he added.
> 
> The cost of doing business in Malaysia is rather competitive compared to neighbouring countries, making it one of the advantages in wooing multinational firms to relocate their base here, he said, adding that more companies are looking to reduce costs in terms of improving efficiency and competitiveness.
> 
> "We will continue to develop our free zone to get more companies to locate in Malaysia, especially during the United States-China trade war. We should fully utilise our current advantages to attract more companies to come," he said.
> 
> Citing the logistics industry as one of the fastest growing sector with four to five percent growth currently, he said Port Klang and Port of Tanjung Pelepas are seeing double-digit growth this year and hopefully, cargo movement in ports could achieve the same growth next year.
> 
> On KiLAT 2020, Loke said the event is expected to achieve Malaysia's objectives to develop the country’s logistics and transportation system through the introduction of its transport expansion policies and mid-term expansion plans, as well as the promotion of Malaysia as an international transportation hub, international trade conduit through lower transportation costs; and Asia’s leading centre for transportation technology and innovation; besides career opportunities.
> 
> Being co-organised by the Transport Ministry and EP Logistics Exhibition Sdn Bhd, KiLAT 2020 is expected to gather over 25,000 trade visitors, feature a career and education fair and culminate in the presentation of awards to recognise excellence in logistics and transport services, innovations and leadership.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/kl-host-international-logistics-and-transport-exhibition-2020


----------



## nazrey

> @Proton City, Tanjung Malim, Perak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.autoindustriya.com/auto...cquire-significant-stake-in-proton-lotus.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://jehandevelopment.my/project_proton_tanjongmalim.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://jehandevelopment.my/project_proton_tanjongmalim.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://jehandevelopment.my/project_proton_tanjongmalim.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://jehandevelopment.my/project_proton_tanjongmalim.html





> https://www.vehicle-trend.com/Knowledge/20180226-1264.html


*Proton's flagship X70 begins production in Tg Malim*
By Ayisy Yusof December 13, 2019 @ 6:49pm


> TANJUNG MALIM: Proton Holdings Bhd (Proton) complete-knocked-down (CKD) sport utility vehicle (SUV) X70 model will be assembled at Proton’s new RM1.2 billion extended facility in Tanjung Malim, Perak.
> 
> Having launched the complete-built-up (CBU) unit on December 12, 2018, *Proton’s best-selling C-segment premium SUV was previously imported from Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co Ltd’s plant in China.*
> 
> The national carmaker said it would work together with local and overseas vendors to ensure a supply chain for parts required to assemble the X70 locally.
> 
> Proton chairman Datuk Seri Syed Faisal Albar said the X70 has been instrumental in turning around the fortunes of the national carmaker, having sold over 26,000 units to date.
> 
> “Today marks a historical milestone for Proton as we take another step towards being a global automotive brand. By producing the X70 in Tanjung Malim, we have taken a quantum leap in our abilities as this is by far our most ambitious undertaking to date.
> 
> “This new plant will not only produce future products jointly developed with Geely but it will also be a centre for right-hand-drive production as we begin exports to countries all over world,” he said at the launch of the Proton X70 CKD production here today.
> 
> Syed Faisal said the X70 was the product that set Proton on its current path and it was a proud moment for the company to produce the X70 locally, matching the quality of the imported units from China.
> 
> *Syed Faisal said Proton also targeted to export the X70 to Brunei, Thailand, Indonesia, Pakistan in the future.*
> 
> “It is our hope that it (X70) will spark interest in these export markets as well in the future,” he added.
> 
> In preparation for the commencement of manufacturing activities, Proton worked closely with its local vendors to match them with other companies who were already supplying components for the SUV.
> 
> These efforts have resulted in seven new joint-ventures being formed as both local and foreign companies started partnerships based in Malaysia to share competencies and production resources.
> 
> Proton said other deals achieved by the effort include technical agreements and foreign direct investments, resulting in a total investment of RM263 million and the creation of 1,084 jobs as the vendor community gears up to create a pipeline of high technology components for the X70 and future models.
> 
> The initial local content target for the CKD X70 is 30 per cent and it will grow to 40 per cent before exports to Asean markets starts.
> 
> Syed Faisal said the new plant will also produce future products that are jointly-developed by Geely and Proton, citing that both entities and were constantly working to increase the number of locally sourced components.
> 
> “Ultimately, the long-term goal is to make Proton a global automotive brand and the right-hand drive market driving force for the Geely Automotive Group,” he said.
> 
> Proton is also on track to achieve 100,000 units of sales for 2019, while returning to second position in the local automotive market.
> 
> As of November this year, Proton delivered 89,476 units with a market share of about 16.2 per cent. The majority of the sales was contributed by the Proton Saga, having sold a total of 34,422 units.
> 
> Geely Auto Group president and chief executive officer Li Chunrong said Proton has undergone a tremendous transformation over the past two years.
> 
> “This experience has worked out very well for us at Geely Auto as we are happy to help Proton realise its global aspirations. We will continue to support Proton as it grows in the Malaysian market and in the wider Asean region and beyond,” he added.
> 
> He said Geely Group was committed to make Malaysia as the right-hand drive production hub as the country was the ‘bridge’, linking the Chinese automaker to expand its reach in Southeast Asia.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/12/547547/protons-flagship-x70-begins-production-tg-malim


----------



## nazrey

*Edotco Malaysia, Peatalk Corp inks MoU to explore 5G technology*
Bernama December 24, 2019 11:23 am +08



> KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 24): Edotco Malaysia and Peatalk Corporation (Peatalk) have inked a memorandum of understanding (MoU) today to jointly explore 5G technology deployment in support of Malaysia’s digital agenda.
> 
> The MoU was inked following a successful network test conducted at the Langkawi International Airport (LIA) to increase mobile broadband speeds by up to 10Gbps per user via 5G private network and infrastructure, edotco said in a statement today.
> 
> “The LIA project supports the Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission’s (MCMC’s) nationwide 5G demonstration projects and the Airports 4.0 initiative to improve overall airport experience for passengers and vendors,” it said.
> 
> The company said it had implemented 5G Fixed Wireless Access (FWA) private network solutions at LIA, paving the way for it to become Malaysia’s first 5G-connected airport.
> 
> Meanwhile, Peatalk supplied the FWA technology, which is secure, private, flexible and gives the airport sole control over the network, edotco said, adding that the neutral network infrastructure would be able to provide high-speed broadband to Internet service providers’ (ISPs) and retailers.
> 
> “Millimetre-wave transmission equipment are installed in three strategic locations to carry high bandwidth, namely edotco Malaysia’s tower in Gunung Raya, the structure in LIA and the rooftop of the airport terminal.
> 
> “These equipment connects to 19 cell sites spread across the airport, minimising gaps in coverage to provide a consistent, seamless experience,” it said.
> 
> *Established in 2012, edotco group is the first regional integrated telecommunications infrastructure services company in Asia, providing end-to-end solutions in the tower services sector; from tower leasing, co-locations, build-to-suit, energy, transmission, operations and maintenance.*
> 
> Meanwhile, US-based Peatalk is a leading telecommunications technology company which delivers “beyond 5G” connectivity via the millimeter-wave wireless technology.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/edotco-malaysia-peatalk-corp-inks-mou-explore-5g-technology


----------



## nazrey

*ICT Adoption 2019*
ASIA

1 South Korea
3 Hong Kong
5 Singapore
6 Japan
11 Taiwan
18 China
33 Malaysia
41 Vietnam
62 Thailand
72 Indonesia
88 Philippines
107 Sri Lanka
120 India

Source: World Economic Forum 2019


----------



## nazrey

As of December 2019, under new gov, These suspended mega projects will fully restart again next year 
*East Coast Rail Link (640 km)*
Standard Gauge 

Kelantan-Terengganu-Pahang-Negeri Sembilan-Putrajaya-Selangor
Port Klang-Kuantan Port






*Bandar Malaysia/KL HSR Terminus*

Redevelop RMAF Sungai Besi Air Force Base






*High Speed Rail KL-Singapore (325 km)*

KL-Putrajaya-Negeri Sembilan-Malacca-Johor-Singapore
KL-Singapore Express Line






*Klang Valley MRT Line 3 (Circle Line)*

Coverage in areas surrounding Bandar Malaysia, Ampang, KL Ecocity, Bukit Kiara and Sentul.









https://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2019/12/23/review-of-mrt3-under-way


----------



## nazrey

*DNeX, US-based EC-Council team up to offer cyber security services*
By NST Business - December 24, 2019 @ 6:02pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: Dagang NeXchange Bhd (DNeX) has teamed up with cyber security solutions provider EC-Council International Ltd to offer comprehensive cyber security services to large enterprises in Malaysia.
> 
> Under the pact, EC-Council Global Services Sdn Bhd will acquire 100 per cent of DNeX Technology Sdn Bhd, which operates a security operations centre (SOC) for major institutions in the country.
> 
> Conversely, DNeX will acquire a 15 per cent stake in EC-Council Global, which offers comprehensive cyber security training, technology and professional services here.
> 
> In 2018, DNeX signed an agreement with EC-Council Global to offer cyber security professional services in Malaysia and after attaining a successful journey, this agreement further solidifies the partnership between DNeX and EC-Council.
> 
> EC-Council is a global leader and an award winning organisation in cyber security training, certification, consulting and services.
> 
> It is trusted to prepare cyber professionals from entities by the likes of Pentagon, Department of Defence, Federal Bureau of Investigation, US Secret Service, Government Communications Headquarters of the United Kingdom, Dell, Hewlett Packard, and Citigroup.
> 
> The company has been famed to train and collaborate with organisations such as the International Telecommunications Union (an agency of the United Nations), National Security Agency and the Department of Homeland Security in the United States of America.
> 
> With global clients spread in over 192 countries, EC-Council offers comprehensive cyber security services and helps organisations understand and manage their cyber security risk posture effectively.
> 
> EC-Council comprises advisory and technical teams with strong experience in information security consulting for the enterprise market.
> 
> Datuk Samsul Husin, executive deputy chairman of DNeX said: “We believe this partnership with EC-Council is timely and bodes well with our strategy to bring gains in our current set-up while focusing on the Group’s core competencies.”
> 
> He added that with the advancement in digital technology and the development of more sophisticated cyber security that disrupt conventional businesses worldwide, EC-Council has what it takes to push DNeX to new heights.
> 
> Jay Bavisi, group chief executive officer and president of EC-Council said the partnership would bring its deep expertise in the area of enterprise cyber security to large enterprises in Malaysia.
> 
> “With the acquisition of the DNeX Technology, we will be able to offer world class comprehensive cyber security solutions and SOC services to enterprises in Malaysia and help them solve the people, process and technology challenge in cyber,” he added.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...ec-council-team-offer-cyber-security-services


----------



## nazrey

*MARii, CATARC, PROTON and DRB-HICOM to develop next-generation vehicle*
By Azanis Shahila Aman - January 7, 2020 @ 3:32pm










The Malaysia Automotive, Robotics and IoT Institute (MARii), China Automotive Technology and Research Center (CATARC), DRB-Hicom Bhd and Proton Holdings Bhd has formed a strategic cooperation to develop next-generation vehicle (NxGV) hub within Malaysia and the region.



> KUALA LUMPUR: The Malaysia Automotive, Robotics and IoT Institute (MARii), China Automotive Technology and Research Center (CATARC), DRB-Hicom Bhd and Proton Holdings Bhd has formed a strategic cooperation to develop next-generation vehicle (NxGV) hub within Malaysia and the region.
> 
> MARii said the parties, who signed memorandum of understanding(MoU) today, will focus on the development of an NxGV testing facilities in Malaysia, a first of its kind in the Southeast Asian region.
> 
> "MARii and CATARC will be focusing on knowledge and expertise transfer, standardisation of technical standards and the construction of facilities within the test centre, for the establishment of a full-fledged NxGV test centre in Malaysia to enhance domestic capabilities in the development and testing of NxGVs within the ASEAN region,” it said.
> 
> MARii chief executive officer Datuk Madani Sahari said as testing and homologation is a logistically sensitive item in the development of any vehicle, MARii is working to offer full-fledged testing solutions according to latest NxGV technology developments, in line with safety regulations, policies and standards.
> 
> "This MoU with CATARC is an important milestone for Malaysia in its progress to be a NxGV hub in the ASEAN region”, said Madani.
> 
> Meanwhile, CATARC general manager Zhou Hua said this collaboration will also unlock access to the ASEAN market.
> 
> “The expertise of our business, especially in terms of testing and certification, could be shared to the Malaysian and ASEAN automotive industries in the foreseeable future,” said Hua.
> 
> MARii and DRB-Hicom’s MoU is a key milestone to establish academic and relevant human capital development programmes, in order to enhance Malaysia’s automotive workforce.
> 
> Both parties will collaborate to establish new programs in line with industry demands, including value chain development and market expansion.
> 
> Programmes will include advanced automotive technologies modules related to Mobility-as-a-Service (MaaS), NxGV and Industry 4.0, to create a critical pool of highly skilled talent in the areas of future mobility.
> 
> “The technology modules in these academic programs will enable our workforce to be equipped with a more sophisticated set of skills, allowing them to render their talent in various multi-disciplinary areas of the automotive ecosystem”, said Madani.
> 
> MARii said the MoU signing between Proton and CATARC will potentially enable the Malaysian car company to collaborate with and leverage on the latter’s research and development facilities, especially in the areas of testing related activities.
> 
> “Combined with Proton’s own research and development activities, it could boost the company’s product line-up and accelerate the incorporation of new technologies in line with Malaysia’s NxGV aspirations,” it added.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/202...and-drb-hicom-develop-next-generation-vehicle


----------



## nazrey

*MCMC to award spectrum bands for 5G roll-out by 3Q20*
Wong Ee Lin Jan 9, 2020 17:35 pm +08











> CYBERJAYA (Jan 9): The Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission (MCMC) will award the spectrum bands for 5G roll-out in Malaysia by the third quarter of this year.
> 
> Its chairman Al-Ishsal Ishak (pictured) said the spectrum bands will be tendered out to a single consortium of multiple licensees by the second quarter.
> 
> The process of tender (5G beauty contest) will be done via open tender, he said, adding that the details and criteria will be revealed later.
> 
> He was speaking at a news briefing on 5G demonstration projects here today.
> 
> It was previously reported that MCMC had identified the national 5G roll-out will be built upon the 700MHz, 3.5GHz and 26/28GHz bands with initial roll-outs for first two bands, which will be managed by a consortium formed by multiple licensees.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/mcmc-award-spectrum-bands-5g-rollout-3q20


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Car 2020*
PROTON (since 1983)


davidwsk said:


> https://keyauto.my/2019/09/04/proton-x50-rhd-unit-spotted-in-malaysia/


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Car 2020*
PERODUA (since 1993)


rizalhakim said:


> Perodua Bezza 2020
> From RM34,580
> Credit : https://paultan.org/2020/01/08/2020...sa-2-0-led-headlamps-4-variants-from-rm34580/


----------



## nazrey

*Nextgreen extends MoU with Japanese firms to explore green tech partnership*
Syahirah Syed Jaafar January 10, 2020 18:46 pm +08











> KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 10): Nextgreen Global Bhd said today IHI Corp and Nomura Holdings Inc are still in the midst of carrying out the feasibility study on the development of power generation and other auxiliary facilities for Nextgreen’s Green Technology Park in *Pahang (GTPP), as well as projects in Negeri Sembilan and Sarawak.*
> 
> The study encompasses the development of a *30-megawatt biomass power plant, alkaline recovery plant and wastewater treatment plant in GTPP.*
> 
> In a bourse filing today, Nextgreen said it is also still in discussion on the collaboration structure with the two Japanese companies including the establishment of a joint venture arrangement and terms of the definitive agreement.
> 
> As such, a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) entered into by Nextgreen with Nomura and IHI in November 2018 to explore
> collaboration and investment for GTPP, has been extended for another year.
> 
> The MoU allows the three parties to evaluate potential collaboration involving Nextgreen’s technology of converting palm oil wastes into pulp and paper, IHI’s proficiency in renewable energy and Nomura’s financial expertise.
> 
> Situated on 410 acres of land, GTPP is the brain child of Nextgreen managing director Datuk Lim Thiam Huat to bring Malaysia to the world stage on renewable paper and pulp products and create greater environmental awareness through the efficient utilisation of palm oil industry wastes and biomass to produce 'green' products.
> 
> IHI is a Tokyo-listed heavy industry manufacturer, while Nomura — listed on Tokyo, Nagoya, Osaka, Singapore and New York stock exchanges — is a financial services group, with financial know-how for the realisation of green technology.
> 
> Nextgreen shares closed one sen or 1.32% higher at 39 sen today, for a market capitalisation of RM194.1 million.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...japanese-firms-explore-green-tech-partnership



> *NEXTGREEN GLOBAL BERHAD – Next Generation of Green*
> https://www.nextgreenglobal.com


----------



## nazrey

> Telekom Malaysia Bhd (TM) has collaborated with Huawei Technologies (M) Sdn Bhd (Huawei) on interoperability test programme focusing on Standalone (SA) dedicated core infrastructure architecture.
> 
> TM said tests which will be conducted at its 5G Demonstration Project (5GDP) sites in Langkawi, Kedah will include features and functionalities of network sharing among telecommunication service providers in the country.
> 
> The success of the test represented a significant milestone on the path towards accelerating the anticipated commercial 5G deployments in the later part of 2020.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/202...-huawei-5g-network-carrier-interoperatability


----------



## nazrey

*Shell waives top-up charges on Touch 'N Go at all its stations along NSE*
Joanna Tan Hui Shen January 16, 2020 11:05 am +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 16): Shell Malaysia Trading Sdn Bhd has waived the 50 sen top-up fee on Touch 'N Go at all 27 of its stations located along the North-South Expressway (NSE) effective today.
> 
> Shell Malaysia and Shell Timur Sdn Bhd managing director Shairan Huzani Husain said the move was as Shell understood the challenge Malaysians face against the rising cost of living.
> 
> "Hopefully, forgoing the Touch 'N Go top-up charges at all stations along NSE, as a start, will give our customers one less worry when travelling or fuelling up at Shell during long journeys," he said.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...arges-touch-n-go-all-shell-stations-along-nse









https://topgear.com.my/news/tng-top-up-fee-waived-at-27-shell-stations-along-nse


> TnG is Malaysian common ticketing system
> Expressway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bm.soyacincau.com/2019/04/22/paydirect-touch-n-go-ewallet-16-lebuhraya-lembah-klang/
> 
> Railway
> 
> K0070130 by vmwt, on Flickr
> 
> Bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/express502/15296379607/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*Macroeconomic stability drives Malaysia's economic growth*
By Bernama January 17, 2020 @ 4:34pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: Macroeconomic stability will drive Malaysia’s economic growth this year with Gross Domestic Product (GDP) growth of between 4.4 per cent and 4.9 per cent easily achievable, said IQI Global chief economist Shan Saeed.
> 
> The country he said, will continue to be on the global investors’ radar due to its solid economic position and importance in the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).
> 
> Shan even predicted the ringgit to improve to RM3.97 against the US dollar this year.
> 
> “The global economy is heading for a major slowdown but despite this, Malaysia’s economy would demonstrate economic confidence due to strong productivity,” he told Bernama, adding that the country still has macroeconomic stability elements of political and economic stability, policy certainty and economic confidence.
> 
> He applauded the government’s move to align herself with a technology-driven approach with the strategic intent to enhance productivity through innovation and technology.
> 
> “Government is cognizant of the fact that adopting technology will bolster growth in the country and in the Asean region.
> 
> *Fifth-generation wireless technology (5G), electric vehicle (EV) and artificial intelligence (AI) are on the top of the government main agenda at the moment.*
> 
> “Top Chinese technology companies like *Alibaba and Huawei are already here in Malaysia* since they fathom the government’s initiative and encouragement,” he said.
> 
> In the next 5-10 years, Shan said technology-savvy labour force would drive the GDP growth trajectory for many economies globally including Malaysia.
> -- Bernama


https://www.nst.com.my/business/202...ic-stability-drives-malaysias-economic-growth



> *Macroeconomic stability 2019*
> Asia & G7
> 
> 1 Canada
> 1 Germany
> 1 UK
> 1 Hong Kong
> 1 South Korea
> 1 Taiwan
> 35 Malaysia
> 36 France
> 37 USA
> 38 Singapore
> 39 China
> 42 Japan
> 43 India
> 43 Thailand
> 54 Indonesia
> 55 Philippines
> 63 Italy
> 64 Vietnam
> 75 Cambodia
> 87 Brunei
> 113 Lao PDR
> 
> Source: http://reports.weforum.org/global-c...19/competitiveness-rankings/#series=GCI4.A.04


----------



## nazrey

*Finnish method for pilot project in Perak shows student progress*
By Hanna Sheikh Mokhtar - December 10, 2019 @ 3:51pm










SK Seri Selama, Perak pupils using the Moomin language School mobile app to learn English vocabulary in the pilot project from January to November 2018. NSTP/ABDULLAH YUSOF


> The Larut Matang and Selama District Education Office in Perak has gone a step further when it enlisted the help of a Finnish language learning solution provider -- Finnish Education Solutions Sdn. Bhd., in introducing the Moomin Language School concept, the latest Finnish method for early foreign language learning.
> 
> A pilot project that was conducted from January to November 2018 together at SK Seri Selama resulted in an 18 per cent increase in student learning progress when assessed at the end of the year. Sixty students aged six and seven from this rural school participated in the project.
> 
> The project was a result of a visit by the Perak state education office to Helsinki, Finland in 2018 to observe good practices which could be adopted or adapted to schools in Malaysia, in particular those in the Larut Matang and Selama district in Perak. They also had to find out if the Finnish programme learning objectives could fit into the national curriculum/CEFR in Malaysia.
> 
> Larut Matang and Selama deputy district education officer, Mohamad Ravi JC Abdullah who headed the delegation said that they found the trip rewarding. At one of the schools in Helsinki, they observed how a robot named Elias was used to teach language to preschool students who were shy. Elias managed to instruct the students and got them to interact with ‘him’.
> 
> Watching that, convinced the Malaysian visitors to give the play-while-learning-concept a go on their very own turf to see if the Finnish method is indeed a more effective tool to promote learning in younger pupils instead of using textbooks.
> 
> “Back in Perak, the programme was carried out with two preschool classes and one Year 1 class,” said Mohamad Ravi.
> 
> “The feedback from teachers and parents of the children have been positive. One family that did not initially have a smartphone went and invested in one for their child in order to continue with the programme,” he added.
> 
> The concept used in the project utilises digital tools and spaced learning to create a safe, engaging and effective way for children to learn a new language.
> 
> Finnish Education Solutions Sdn Bhd founder Petri Karjalainen said: “The Moomin Language School concept combines a mobile language learning game with predesigned on-site playful group sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finnish Education Solutions Sdn Bhd founder Petri Karjalainen*. NSTP/ROSDAN WAHID.
> 
> “Children in Finnish kindergartens, preschool and early primary years start their lifelong learning path by playing and having fun. In pedagogically designed play and expert care, children don’t even realise how much they are learning while playing,” he added.
> 
> The Finnish school system is renowned all over the world because of their strong performance in the Programme for International Student Assessment (PISA) tests. Educators and schools from other countries have been trying to emulate the Finnish school system with the hope that it can help boost literacy among the children in their schools.
> 
> “Education in Finland is different than in many other parts of the world. The children in Finland have the least number of instructional hours and the least amount of homework. But in terms of well-being, they top the list. So that says a lot about the relationship between learning and the need to enjoy the learning process,” Petri said when asked to pinpoint the reason behind Finland’s successful education system.
> 
> He said that there is also a correlation between doing well in games and learning abilities. Students who do not fare well in the games generally have problems in learning too. Teachers have observed that this is mostly because of distractions and can be solved by giving students headphones to wear while they play the game and learn.
> 
> Petri explained that every day, the pupils in SK Seri Selama were given individual learning instructions for five to 10 minutes only. This was to build their vocabulary, grammar and pronunciation.
> 
> Once a week, they have a group learning session to build their communication skills. Here, the teachers break up the classes into smaller groups and led playful sessions with the pupils.
> 
> The initial concern that teachers here would not know how to implement the programme were proven wrong. By the fourth month, not only were the teachers, who were given detailed lesson plans, carrying out the lessons seamlessly, they were also able to adapt the lessons where necessary.
> 
> The Larut Matang Selama District Education Office in collaboration with Finnish Education Solutions Sdn. Bhd. plans to replicate the programme on a bigger scale to see if the same results could be achieved.
> 
> For this to happen, they would require more funding. A Finnish sponsor Spinfy Oy and Khazanah Nasional Berhad helped finance the pilot project.


https://www.nst.com.my/education/20...od-pilot-project-perak-shows-student-progress


----------



## nazrey

> *ASEAN PRIVATE UNIVERSITY 2020*
> 
> 442 UCSI University | MALAYSIA
> 482 Universiti Teknologi PETRONAS (UTP) | MALAYSIA
> *511-520 Taylor's University | MALAYSIA*
> 541-550 Management and Science University | MALAYSIA
> 601-650 Ateneo de Manila University | PHILIPPINES
> 751-800 Sunway University | MALAYSIA
> 801-1000 Multimedia University (MMU) | MALAYSIA
> 801-1000 Universiti Tenaga Nasional (UNITEN) | MALAYSIA
> 801-1000 Universiti Tunku Abdul Rahman (UTAR) | MALAYSIA
> 801-1000 Bina Nusantara University (BINUS) | INDONESIA
> 801-1000 De La Salle University | PHILIPPINES
> 801-1000 University of Santo Tomas | PHILIPPINES
> 
> Source: https://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/world-university-rankings/2020
> 
> 
> 
> *Methodology of QS World University Rankings*
> https://www.topuniversities.com/qs-world-university-rankings/methodology
> 
> Academic peer review 40%
> Faculty/Student ratio 20%
> Citations per faculty	20%
> Employer reputation	10%
> International student ratio	5%
> International staff ratio	5%
Click to expand...

*Taylor's students learn the Michelin star way*
By Rayyan Rafidi - January 8, 2020 @ 4:27pm


> “Be yourself and most importantly, cook with your heart. Instead of putting too many things on the plate, make sure that it is well-cooked and tastes wonderful,” said chef Cedric Bourassin.
> 
> Bourassin leads Le Berceau des Sens of the Swiss hospitality management school Ecole hoteliere de Lausanne (EHL), the first training restaurant to have a Michelin star in the world.
> 
> Taylor’s University recently welcomed EHL to hold a three-day masterclass in collaboration with the Taylor’s Culinary Institute, which served to provide students with international and industry exposure.
> 
> Featuring Bourassin, Benjamin Thouvenin and Jeremy Plassat of EHL, the programme culminated in a culinary showcase which provided guests with a seven-course fine dining experience.
> 
> Bourassin said this exchange could widen the students’ perspective.
> 
> “It’s good to open your mind by gaining knowledge from all over the world. Everyone learns during the masterclass. Coming from different cultures, I get to teach and learn from the students at the same time.”
> 
> The Michelin-starred chef saw the potential for Taylor’s students to bring Malaysian cuisine further.
> 
> “We recreated French recipes with local Malaysian fish and vegetables. This is a very important goal to achieve — using fresh local produce.
> 
> “While working in Japan, I used French techniques with Japanese ingredients. Similarly, students here can achieve something very interesting. Malaysia offers a variety of cuisine from Malay, Chinese to Indian and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor’s Culinary Institute director, Frederic Raymond Paul Cerchi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cedric Bourassin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor’s Advanced Diploma in Patisserie and Gastronomic Cuisine students preparing the amuse bouche to be served to the guests. -NSTP/Mohamad Shahril Badri Saali
> 
> During the summer, Darrel underwent his internship at La Barbacane in France while Amir Syamim interned at Restaurante Martin Berasategui in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darrel Matthew Tedjajadi.
> 
> Taking part in the culinary showcase held at the university’s Thyme and Tarragon Restaurant in Subang Jaya were Taylor’s University chefs Aaron Tang, Jeremy Charlier and Jules Barboyon.


https://www.nst.com.my/education/2020/01/554632/taylors-students-learn-michelin-star-way


----------



## nazrey

*Altel showcases 5G autonomous shuttle in Langkawi*
Bernama January 21, 2020 16:07 pm +08











> LANGKAWI (Jan 21): Altel Holdings Sdn Bhd, which is part of the AlBukhary Group of Companies and Tradewinds Corp, is showcasing its 5G-powered four-seater autonomous shuttle at the Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission’s (MCMC) 5G Demonstration Project (5GDP) here.
> 
> In a statement today, Altel said it would utilise Tradewinds’ Pelangi Beach Resort & Spa as the site for tourists and guests to experience the autonomous shuttle.
> 
> This project was made possible through Altel’s partnership with MooVita, a high-tech start-up specialised in providing ‘vehicle agnostic’ driverless software solutions for an urban environment.
> 
> “The autonomous technology is to play a role in transporting humans, objects, and improving security efficiency.
> 
> “We envision its usage in any industry that requires freight and logistics, places of interest and educational facilities,” said Altel group chief operating officer Akmal Fadzil.
> 
> Under the project, Altel provides 5G connectivity via an industry collaboration with Telekom Malaysia Bhd to enable MooVita to develop a future towards safer work surroundings and a cleaner environment.
> 
> Altel provides mobile and network solutions using wireless technology and operates as a Mobile Virtual Network Operator (MVNO).
> 
> Tradewinds group chief executive officer and managing director Muhammad Zainal Ashikin said the company sees a brighter future with a safer, greener and more efficient work environment
> 
> “The rise of 5G and autonomous technology will revolutionise Malaysia. We look forward to rolling out solutions to create unique experiences, and enhancing our guest experience in all our properties,” he said.
> 
> The autonomous technology transmits data through 5G and navigates through routes and avoids obstacles using light detection and ranging sensors developed by Pioneer Smart Sensing Innovations Corp.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/altel-showcases-5g-autonomous-shuttle-langkawi


----------



## nazrey

*Maxis, Microsoft to create innovative digital solutions for Malaysian firms*
Bernama January 29, 2020 17:02 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 29): Maxis Bhd has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Microsoft (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd to create and provide innovative digital solutions for organisations in Malaysia.
> 
> In a joint statement today, the parties said they will be collaborating in building smart utilities and other connected applications to drive economic growth and digitalisation in the country.
> 
> Under the collaboration, Maxis will leverage Microsoft Azure public cloud and Azure Stack services to enhance Maxis’ cloud services to meet the needs of businesses, and the telecommunication company will also adopt Microsoft’s modern workplace solutions, among others.
> 
> “Businesses will be able to create new industrial Internet of Things applications faster and leverage data analytics to solve their most pressing business problems and market needs,” it added.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...te-innovative-digital-solutions-organisations


----------



## nazrey

*PRecious Communications opens office in Malaysia to meet market demand*
By NST Business - January 28, 2020 @ 11:43am



> KUALA LUMPUR: PRecious Communications has announced the opening of its office in Malaysia, marking the consultancy’s sixth market in the region after Singapore as headquarters and *operations covering Australia, Indonesia, Philippines and Thailand. *
> 
> *Based in Kuala Lumpur*, the Malaysia office is led by former Core Pro PR Services co-founder and executive director of consultancy and Edelman tech and crisis lead Neil Fraser.
> 
> Fraser will take on the new position of Market Lead, Malaysia and report to managing director of PRecious Communications, Lars Voedisch.
> 
> Voedisch said PRecious Communications is opening a full office in Malaysia represents the company’s commitment to a market that is witnessing a renaissance for start-ups and small and medium enterprises (SMEs) as well as growing in importance for international brands.
> 
> “We believe Malaysia will prove to be one of the region’s big hitters in the start-up space in the years to come. I am very excited that Neil is joining the PRecious team with his strong market expertise and experience across corporate and technology communications.
> 
> “Together, we are excited to show the world that Southeast Asia is an extremely high-growth region with a robust investor and start-up ecosystem as we progress to the next stage of disruption,” he said in a statement.
> 
> Fraser joins PRecious Communications Malaysia with vast experience in providing corporate profiling, crisis, risk and reputation services to Malaysian businesses and the public sector.
> 
> Over the years, his local market experience has included a broad and diverse client portfolio across industry sectors that include the nation’s largest government-linked companies to new business ventures.
> 
> Already a part of the GlobalCom PR Network, an association of 70 independent PR agencies across 60 countries worldwide, PRecious Communications serves as its Southeast Asia’s key representative.
> 
> *PRecious Communications’ clients in Malaysia include the German National Tourism Board, Software AG and Qualtrics, as well as leading start-ups like Carsome, Electrify, Perx and Fave; the latter bringing its users discounted offers on things to eat, do, see, and experience from a single mobile app.*
> 
> The Malaysian office is located in Bangsar South, known as an epicentre for start-ups and SMEs, providing a tailor-made environment to fulfil their entrepreneurial ambitions.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/202...ions-opens-office-malaysia-meet-market-demand



> *PRecious Communications*
> https://www.preciouscomms.com/who/our-story/
> 
> PRecious Communications was founded in 2012 by Lars Voedisch, a veteran PR and Corporate Communications expert who has grown, built and defended brands across Asia Pacific and beyond. Tapping into his wealth of industry experience, Lars bootstrapped the agency, eventually attracting home-grown and international talents to make PRecious Communications what it is today. PRecious is considered one of the top 5 Tech PR firms in the APAC region, having received numerous nominations and honourable mentions for its B2C, B2B and Startup practices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lars Voedisch


----------



## nazrey

*NACSA developing master plan on cyber security — Wan Azizah*
Bernama January 29, 2020 12:01 pm +08


> PUTRAJAYA (Jan 29): The National Cyber Security Agency (NACSA) is developing a Cyber Security Awareness Master Plan (PIKKS), a strategic plan that will outline the role and responsibilities of various stakeholders in the implementation of cyber security awareness programmes in the country.
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wan Azizah Wan Ismail said the plan is aimed at coordinating the implementation of cyber security awareness programmes nationwide, to ensure they benefit people nationwide.
> 
> “It will also be complemented with plans to promote cyber awareness and security, nurturing and raising awareness of internet and social media users, especially children, teenagers and parents," she said in a special interview by Bernama and RTM at her office here.
> 
> She said PIKKS would also focus on instilling cyber hygiene to public and private organisations, including the Critical National Information Infrastucture (CNII).
> 
> The document on PIKKS is expected to be released in October, after it has been approved by the Cabinet, she added.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dr Wan Azizah said a national cyber crisis exercise known as X-Maya is expected to be held in November this year and will involve the participation of at least 100 CNII agencies to test their readiness and preparedness to face cyber attacks.
> 
> “Last year, we were involved at the Asia Pacific-level, we had done it in Malaysia and this year, we are organising it again in the country. This initiative will help the government to identify weaknesses and gaps in terms of procedures and technical expertise of the critical agencies towards improving cyber security in the country, ” she said.
> 
> Dr Wan Azizah, who is also Women, Family and Community Development Minister (KPWKM), said the ministry is selecting 100 women to participate in this year’s Empowering Women in Cyber Risk Management programme.
> 
> She said the programme targets women professionals who have been out of work for over six months to be given skills training in cyber security.
> 
> “The programme is a continuation of the one implemented last year, which focused on skills training in cyber security, personal data protection, risk management and cyber security incidents," she added.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/nacsa-developing-master-plan-cyber-security-—-wan-azizah



> National Security Council, Prime Minister's Department, *Level LG & G, West Wing, Perdana Putra Building*, Federal Government Administrative Center, Putrajaya,


----------



## nazrey

*Tambun Indah inks MOU with Taiwanese firm for Penang Show Chwan Hospital*
Ahmad Naqib Idris January 28, 2020 13:58 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 28): Tambun Indah Land Bhd has entered into a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Show Chwan Medical Care Corp to collaborate in the proposed establishment of *Penang Show Chwan Hospital at Pearl City, Penang.*
> 
> In a filing today, the company said Show Chwan, based in Taiwan, owns and operates eight hospitals with approximately 3,600 beds and more than 5,000 employees in its operations.
> 
> “The project is envisaged to be a multi-disciplinary medical centre with approximately 250 beds situated on a four-acre land at Pearl City Business Park.
> 
> “The project, if established, shall cater to the population in Seberang Perai Selatan and Seberang Perai Tengah, Penang, which includes various towns such as Simpang Ampat, Valdor, Jawi, Bukit Mertajam, Bukit Minyak and Juru and also several well-established and large scale industrial parks such as the Prai Industrial Park, Penang Science Park and Bukit Minyak Industrial Park,” Tambun Indah said.
> 
> Under the MOU, the parties will collaborate on hospital master planning and development, project management and construction, as well as hospital operations, management and infrastructure.
> 
> The company’s directors said the MOU is in the best interest of the group, as it provides the opportunity to enhance its potential earnings and improve its long-term growth prospects.
> 
> At 12.30pm, Tambun Indah fell one sen or 1.43% to 69 sen, giving it a market capitalisation of RM299.08 million.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...mou-taiwanese-firm-penang-show-chwan-hospital



> Pearl City, Penang





> http://www.pearlcity.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

http://eatdrinkkl.blogspot.com/2010/08/tanzini_13.html
























http://followmetoeatla.blogspot.com...ntine-Menu-GTower-Tun-Razak-western-food.html



> Capgemini Center of Excellence (CoE)
> @15th, G Tower, 199, Jalan Tun Razak, Kuala Lumpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.humanresourcesonline.net/capgemini-opens-rpa-centre-of-excellence-in-kuala-lumpur/
> 
> Consulting and technology firm Capgemini announced the opening of its Robotic Process Automation (RPA) Center of Excellence (CoE) in Kuala Lumpur, in collaboration with RPA software firm Blue Prism.


----------



## nazrey

*Global Compact, Capital Markets Malaysia unveil Centre of Excellence*
Bernama February 06, 2020 13:38 pm +08











> KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 6): Global Compact Network Malaysia, *the local network of the United Nations (UN) Global Compact and Capital Markets Malaysia have jointly launched the Global Compact Network Malaysia Centre of Excellence (COE)*, here, last month.
> 
> The COE is set to drive the strategic development of the sustainability agenda and to accelerate the performance of corporate Malaysia in supporting Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs).
> 
> It will carry out capacity building activities to train companies on best-in-class corporate sustainability practices and conduct C-suite coaching sessions on reporting and engagement with institutional investors to ultimately prepare corporations to meet global sustainability standards and align themselves with the SDGs.
> 
> Capital Markets Malaysia, an affiliate of the Securities Commission Malaysia (SC), will provide strategic support and seed funding for the COE as part of its initiative to position Malaysia as a regional centre for sustainable and responsible investment.
> 
> “The SC is committed to the development of Malaysia’s sustainable financing and investment ecosystem and will continue to encourage innovation and collaboration by the industry to advance our national sustainability agenda.
> 
> "The partnership between Global Compact Network Malaysia and Capital Markets Malaysia is certainly a step forward to enable and accelerate private sector performance in incorporating globally recognized sustainability standards,” said SC chairman Datuk Syed Zaid Albar in a statement.
> 
> Meanwhile, UN Global Compact chief for global operations Ole Lund Hansen said country-level initiatives by Global Compact Network Malaysia such as the COE will ensure the Malaysian private sector is delivering on the SDGs.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...tal-markets-malaysia-unveil-centre-excellence


----------



## nazrey

> Malaysian Technology Adoption 2020
> - Langkawi International Airport 5G connected
> - Touch 'n Go expand RFID reach beyond highways
> - AI sentencing for court in Sabah


*Sabah court to make history on Wednesday by using AI in sentencing*
By Olivia Miwil February 15, 2020 @ 4:13pm












> History will be made on Wednesday when Artificial Intelligence (AI) will be used for the first time by the Malaysian judiciary in the process of meting out a sentence in a Sabah court.
> 
> *“This is the first in Asia. From my knowledge, there is no other judiciary using AI except in the United States. It is a big step for the Malaysian judiciary*
> 
> “On Wednesday, the magistrate (at a Sabah Court) will use the recommendation of AI to mete out a sentence.
> 
> -Sabah and Sarawak judiciary would take the first step in embracing AI by getting a machine to assist judicial officers in determining appropriate sentences for certain criminal offences.
> 
> -AI would be used to improve efficiency and consistency in sentencing.
> 
> -the usage of AI will only act as a guideline to judicial officers in coming to his or her decision.


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2020/02/565812/sabah-court-make-history-wednesday-using-ai-sentencing


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia's 5G technology to focus on nine industries*
Bernama February 17, 2020 16:55 pm +08


> CYBERJAYA (Feb 17): Nine industries have been identified as the focus areas of Malaysia’s 5G technology, which will be rolled out in the third quarter of this year, said Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission (MCMC) chairman Al-Ishsal Ishak.
> 
> He said the industries are *agriculture, education, entertainment, healthcare, manufacturing, oil and gas, smart city, smart transportation, and tourism.*
> 
> "5G technology is an economic imperative for Malaysia as it has the power to rejuvenate industries that are integral to the country’s economy," he told a half-day course on the Introduction to Fifth Generation (5G) technology attended by journalists at the MCMC headquarters here today.
> 
> Al-Ishsal said 5G is important as the investment in broadband is directly correlated to the country's economic growth.
> 
> Citing a World Bank report, he said a 10% increase in fixed broadband penetration would contribute 1.38% to a country's gross domestic product (GDP).
> 
> He said according to a study conducted by the Malaysia Institute of Economic Research (MIER), Malaysia should invest significantly in the communication infrastructure sector to achieve economic convergence as a high-income country.
> 
> "Following this study, MCMC has approached MIER to conduct a study on the impact of 5G to various industries in Malaysia," he said, adding that no time frame had been set for the study to be completed.
> 
> Al-Ishsal said the objective of 5G is to provide a communication infrastructure for the rakyat, especially to enable small entrepreneurs to have the opportunity to participate in various economic activities.
> 
> On the country's 5G technology progress, he said by June, six states are expected to complete the 5G Demonstration Project.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/malaysias-5g-technology-focus-nine-industries


----------



## nazrey

More infos
https://www.malaysia.travel/en/nl/about-malaysia/practical-info/dos-n-donts


----------



## nazrey

> *MALAYSIAN VENTURES TO THE WORLD 2020*
> China | Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas)
> Qatar | Malaysia Airlines Berhad
> Taiwan | Gamuda Bhd
> Pakistan | MMC Corp Bhd / FGV Holdings Bhd
> Brazil | MISC Bhd
> Nepal | MaxMoney Sdn Bhd
> Kazakhstan | Reach Energy Bhd
> UK | MTD Group
> India | Eversendai Corp Bhd
> Qatar | Eversendai Corp Bhd
> Brazil | MISC Bhd
> India | Mudajaya Group Bhd
> Oman | Serba Dinamik Holdings Bhd
> China | Unisem (M) Bhd
> Australia | MUI Properties Bhd
> South Korea | Bank Negara Malaysia (BNM)
> China | Kelington Group Bhd
> Chile | Malaysia Airlines Berhad
> Japan | Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas)
> UAE | Maybank Islamic Berhad
> USA | Genting Bhd
> India | IHH Healthcare Bhd
> UK | Tenaga Nasional Berhad (TNB)


*TNB acquires remaining 20pct interest in UK RE subsidiaries*
By NST Business March 4, 2020 @ 1:10pm



> KUALA LUMPUR: Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB), via its wholly-owned subsidiary, Tenaga Wind Ventures UK Ltd, acquired the balance 20 per cent interest in two *UK renewable energy (RE)* companies on March 2 for £18.6 million pound in cash.
> 
> TNB said the acquisition of GVO Wind Ltd and Bluemerang Capital Ltd is as initially agreed in the share purchase agreements signed with the sellers, Georg von Opel and Tanzanite BV and Catalin Breaban, on February 28, 2018.
> 
> With this acquisition, *TNB now owns 100 per cent asset and control over the two companies and their respective assets via Tenaga Wind.*
> 
> TNB said these companies are the largest feed-in tariff (FiT) wind portfolio in the UK comprising 53 operational onshore medium wind turbines with a total combined capacity of 26.1 megawatt (MW).
> 
> TNB chief executive offcier and president Datuk Seri Amir Hamzah said the latest acquisition will form the base of TNB’s international RE business and will provide impetus for TNB’s growth strategy in the European RE market going forward.
> 
> “The acquisition is in line with our strategy to grow the RE business leveraging on existing assets, capabilities and experience.
> 
> “This strategy involves TNB expanding its roles within the RE landscape and value chain, which includes developing, owning, operating and managing a portfolio of RE assets,” he said in a statement today.
> 
> He disclosed that the initial acquisition (80 percent stake) has contributed positively to TNB’s financials and strategic objectives.
> 
> TNB has actively managed the wind farm assets since its acquisition in 2018.
> 
> The assets have performed positively, contributing RM76 million (£14.4 million pound) earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortisation (EBITDA) in 2019.
> 
> The assets have shown tremendous growth from 62 per cent EBITDA margin at acquisition to 74 per cent EBITDA margin in 2019, it said.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/202...s-remaining-20pct-interest-uk-re-subsidiaries



> Tenaga Wind Ventures UK Ltd comprising *53 operational onshore single wind turbines*, with a total combined capacity of 26.1MW spread across the UK.
> http://www.tnb.com.my/tenagawind/


----------



## nazrey

*TNB's RM12bil power plant adds 2,000MW of electricity to national grid*
By NST Business March 3, 2020 @ 4:13pm










Yang Dipertuan Besar Negri Sembilan Tuanku Muhriz Tuanku Munawir (centre) at the launch of Tuanku Muhriz power station in Port Dickson. Photo by BERNAMA


> KUALA LUMPUR: The newly-launched Tuanku Muhriz power station in Port Dickson, Negri Sembilan is adding 2,000 megawatts to enable Tenaga Nasional Bhd to generate 25,981MW of electricity in Peninsular Malaysia.
> 
> The RM12 billion power station on 104 hectares is 70 per cent-owned by TNB, with Japanese companies Mitsui and Co Ltd and Chugoku Electric Power each holding a 15 per cent stake.
> 
> The power station, which was launched by Yang di-Pertuan Besar Negri Sembilan Tuanku Muhriz Tuanku Munawir today, has two advanced coal plants.
> 
> The plants use Ultra-Super Critical (USC) technology equipped with boilers, steam turbines, and generators from Japan.
> 
> This made it a highly efficient power station with 40 per cent efficiency, compared to 36 per cent by conventional plants, TNB said in a statement.
> 
> “Power stations utilising USC also have low usage of coal to generate power, making them more environmentally friendly by reducing carbon dioxide emission,” it added.
> 
> Tuanku Muhriz power station becomes another TNB power station using USC technology after Sultan Azlan Shah Power Station (Manjung 4 and 5) in Perak.
> 
> Construction of the power station began in 2015 and was completed in 49 months.
> 
> The first unit of the station commenced commercial operation on August 22 last year while the second unit on December 27.
> 
> The largest power station in Negri Sembilan also has its own coal loading jetty capable of catering for large capesize cargo ships.
> 
> In the middle of last year, the Aveanna vessel carrying 165,950 tonnes of coal from Indonesia became the first ship to dock at the jetty.
> 
> The construction of the jetty has been approved by the Marine Department and Department of Environment.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/202...r-plant-adds-2000mw-electricity-national-grid


----------



## jtayuerx

Malaysia is served by a network of 94,500 kilometers (58,721 miles) of primary and secondary roads, 70,970 kilometers (44,100 miles) of which are paved. This includes 580 kilometers (360 miles) of


----------



## jtayuerx

Two million pieces of pre-cast concrete sleepers, 1.5mil tonnes of cement and 400,000 tonnes of steel are required to build the entire railway line


----------



## jtayuerx

Kota Kinabalu International Airport (KKIA) is located about 8 km from the city of Kota Kinabalu, the state capital of Sabah, Malaysia. It is the second busiest airport in Malaysia after Kuala Lumpur


----------



## jtayuerx

They include utility works such as relocating gas pipelines, water pipes and electricity cables. Works are also in progress to install fibre-optics for telecommunications facilities along the double tracks and stations,” he said


----------



## jtayuerx

The double-tracking main line would cover a distance of 171km from Ipoh to Butterworth while the Kedah line, from Bukit Mertajam to Padang Besar in Perlis, would stretch 158km


----------



## nazrey

*#TECH: AI tech for Covid-19 research at Tunku Azizah Hospital








#TECH: AI tech for Covid-19 research at Tunku Azizah Hospital | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Skymind Holdings (Skymind), an artificial intelligence (AI) ecosystem builder, recently delivered Axial AI-based system to Tunku Azizah Hospital Kuala Lumpur in its mission to advance the adoption of analytics and artificial intelligence (AI) in clinical and healthcare research on...




www.nst.com.my




*


----------



## nazrey

*Ventilator prototype developed through MoH-UTM collaborative innovation








Ventilator prototype developed through MoH-UTM collaborative innovation


PUTRAJAYA (April 13): To meet the increasing demand for respiratory aid products in treating Covid-19 patients, in the intensive care units (ICU), the Ministry of Health (MoH) in collaboration with Universiti Teknologi Malaysia (UTM) has developed a ventilator prototype. Universiti Teknologi...




www.theedgemarkets.com




*


----------



## nazrey

*#TECH: Huawei's contribution to Malaysia's fight against Covid-19*
By BOTS team - April 10, 2020 @ 1:33pm

The four components of the response solution include

Huawei telemedicine video conference
Hospital wireless network communication solution
AI cloud auto detection solution
Huawei Nova 7i (200 units).









#TECH: Huawei's contribution to Malaysia's fight against Covid-19 | New Straits Times


Kuala Lumpur: Malaysia’s Ministry of Health received four technology solutions from Huawei Malaysia to assist in the nation’s attempts to combat the spread of Covid-19.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Mengkuang Dam*
Penang (NEW)









From AAY CHANNEL


----------



## nazrey

*TNB is world's 3rd strongest utilities brand, 2nd in Asia after Kepco*
May 6, 2020 @ 5:46pm









TNB is world's 3rd strongest utilities brand, 2nd in Asia after Kepco | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Tenaga Malaysia Bhd is the world’s 3rd strongest utilities brand and Asia’s second after Kepco of South Korea with a brand value of US$2.74 billion, according to Brand Finance’s latest list of "Top 50 Global Utility Brands 2020".




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Federal Court of Malaysia by suria kencana, on Flickr









Full charge in 10 mins. Fast electric charging comes to Malaysia but ...

HOW PUTRAJAYA SMART IS!


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *TNB is world's 3rd strongest utilities brand, 2nd in Asia after Kepco*
> May 6, 2020 @ 5:46pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNB is world's 3rd strongest utilities brand, 2nd in Asia after Kepco | New Straits Times
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Tenaga Malaysia Bhd is the world’s 3rd strongest utilities brand and Asia’s second after Kepco of South Korea with a brand value of US$2.74 billion, according to Brand Finance’s latest list of "Top 50 Global Utility Brands 2020".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nst.com.my


*Malaysia Top 5 World’s Largest Public Companies by Forbes 2019*








The Global 2000 2021


Forbes ranks the World’s Largest Public Companies #Global2000




www.forbes.com





378 Maybank
*612 Tenaga Nasional*
644 Public Bank
659 CIMB
1193 Petronas Chemicals


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian 5G*
Celcom Axiata 5G






MAXIS 5G






DiGi 5G






UMobile 5G






edotco 5G






*Malaysia at the forefront for 5G development in Southeast Asia*








Malaysia at the forefront for 5G development in Southeast Asia


KUALA LUMPUR: GSMA, the association representing the interests of mobile operators around the world, has lauded Malaysia’s push towards deploying fifth generation (5G) technology and pointed out that the country is at the forefront of development in Southeast Asia.GSMA director-general Mats...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*US-Based NASA-JPL grants K-One licence to manufacture and distribute VITAL ventilators worldwide*
June 1, 2020 @ 4:37pm









NASA-JPL is a United States Federal funded research and development centre managed for NASA by Caltech that carries out robotic space and Earth science missions. K-One Technology Bhd (KOT) has become *the only company in Malaysia and in ASEAN* licenced to manufacture and distribute National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) Jet Propulsion Laboratory's (JPL) Ventilator Intervention Technology Accessible Locally (VITAL) ventilators targeted for Covid-19.

KOT, in a filing with Bursa Malaysia today said NASA-JPL via California Institute of Technology (Caltech) has granted a non-exclusive license agreement (NELA) to the company to *manufacture and distribute VITAL ventilators worldwide.*









US-based NASA-JPL grants K-One licence to manufacture and distribute VITAL ventilators worldwide | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: K-One Technology Bhd (KOT) has become the only company in Malaysia and in ASEAN licenced to manufacture and distribute National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) Jet Propulsion Laboratory's (JPL) Ventilator Intervention Technology Accessible Locally (VITAL) ventilators...




www.nst.com.my















Corporate Information


K-One | One-Stop Technology Solutions Provider




www.k-one.com






nazrey said:


> *Malaysian Asean ventures 2020:*
> Part 1: Thailand | Malaysian-owned AAPICO Hitech PCL
> Part 2: Thailand | Radiant Globaltech Bhd
> Part 3: Brunei | Proton
> Part 4: Indonesia | MY E.G. Services Bhd
> Part 5: Indonesia | Cuscapi Bhd
> Part 6: Indonesia, Thailand | Carsome Sdn Bhd
> Part 7: Vietnam | Rohas Tecnic Bhd
> Part 8: Thailand | *CIMB Group: CIMB Thai*
> Part 9: Myanmar | Berjaya Land Bhd
> Part 10: Singapore | Willowglen MSC Bhd
> Part 11: Thailand | Paramount Corporation Bhd
> Part 12: Indonesia | Serba Dinamik Holdings Bhd
> Part 13: Thailand | Fraser & Neave Holdings Bhd (F&N)
> Part 14: Laos | Kumpulan Powernet Bhd
> Part 15: Indonesia | *Axiata Group*
> Part 16: Thailand | The Export-Import Bank of Malaysia Bhd (EXIM Bank)
> Part 17: Philippines | Ministry of Entrepreneur Development and Cooperatives (MEDAC)
> Part 18: Indonesia | *Maybank Indonesia*
> Part 19: Indonesia | *CIMB Group: CIMB Niaga*
> Part 20: Philippines | MY E.G. Services Bhd
> Part 21: Thailand | Radiant Globaltech Bhd
> Part 22: Indonesia | KPJ Healthcare Bhd
> Part 23: Cambodia, Vietnam | InNature Bhd
> Part 24: Cambodia, Vietnam | *Public Bank Bhd*
> Part 25: Cambodia, Myanmar | Pestech International Bhd
> Part 26: Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam | TIME dotCom Bhd
> Part 27: Brunei, Thailand | City Coin Laundry Sdn Bhd
> Part 28: Thailand, Vietnam, Philippines | Paramount Corporation Bhd
> Part 29: Thailand, Philippines | StoreHub Sdn Bhd
> Part 30: Philippines | Perusahaan Sadur Timah Malaysia (Perstima) Bhd
> Part 31: Vietnam | Leong Hup International Bhd
> Part 32: Thailand | Uzma Bhd
> Part 33: Philippines, Thailand | *CIMB Group*
> Part 34: Indonesia, Singapore | UEM Edgenta Bhd
> Part 35: Singapore | YTL Power International Bhd
> Part 36: Indonesia | *Sime Darby Group: Sime Darby Plantation Bhd*
> Part 37: Thailand | *Sime Darby Group:* Sime Darby Motors Bhd
> Part 38: Singapore | *Genting Group*
> Part 39: Indonesia | TSH Resources Bhd
> Part 40: Vietnam | Yinson Holdings Bhd
> Part 41: Indonesia, Vietnam | Parkson Holdings Bhd
> Part 42: Myanmar, Vietnam | Tan Chong Motor Holdings Bhd
> Part 43: Singapore, Vietnam | Tien Wah Press Holdings Bhd
> Part 44: Thailand, Indonesia, Vietnam, Singapore, Cambodia| mTouche Technology Bhd
> Part 45: Philippines | Solarvest Holdings Bhd
> Part 46: Indonesia | Nexgram Holdings Bhd
> Part 47: Thailand | *Petrolium Nasional Berhad (Petronas)*
> Part 48: Indonesia | Kuala Lumpur Kepong Berhad
> Part 49: Cambodia | Parkson Holdings Bhd
> Part 50: Philippines | MyEG Services Bhd
> Part 51: Vietnam, Myanmar | OCK Group Bhd
> Part 52: Thailand | Fraser & Neave Holdings Bhd (F&N)
> Part 53: Cambodia | Gunung Capital Bhd
> Part 54: Singapore | LYC Healthcare Bhd
> Part 55: Laos | Parkson Holdings Bhd
> Part 56: Indonesia | *CIMB Group: CIMB Niaga*
> Part 57: Singapore | *Hong Leong Investment Bank Bhd*
> Part 58: Singapore | K-One Technology Bhd
> Part 59: Singapore | Johor Investment Company (JICO)
> Part 60: Singapore, Indonesia, Brunei | Chemical Company of Malaysia Bhd (CCM)
> Part 61: Brunei | Ageson Bhd
> Part 62: Vietnam | Tan Chong Motor Holdings Bhd
> Part 63: Indonesia* | Maybank Group: PT Bank Maybank Indonesia Tbk *
> Part 64: Indonesia* |* Leong Hup International
> Bhd
> Part 65: Indonesia, Cambodia | *Axiata Group*
> Part 66: Singapore | Top Glove Corp Bhd
> Part 67: Cambodia | *Maybank Group*
> Part 68: Singapore | LYC Healthcare Bhd
> Part 69: Thailand | AirAsia Group
> 
> NOTED: *Forbes Global 2000 Company*


Part 58: Singapore | K-One Technology Bhd









K-One sets up Singaporean cloud computing unit


KUALA LUMPUR (May 14): K-One Technology Bhd said its 60%-owned unit, G-AsiaPacific Sdn Bhd (G-Asia Malaysia), is setting up a company in Singapore to provide cloud computing services.In a filing with Bursa Malaysia, K-One said G-AsiaPacific (S) Pte Ltd (G-Asia Singapore) will be used to engage...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*B. Braun expands global test centre for medical devices in Penang *
Surin Murugiah
June 02, 2020 12:33 pm +08









B. Braun expands global test centre for medical devices in Penang


KUALA LUMPUR (June 2): Germany headquartered medical technology company B. Braun is expanding its portfolio of testing capabilities for healthcare solutions in Penang.In a joint statement, Malaysian Investment Development Authority (MIDA) and B. Braun said the testing capabilities related to...




www.theedgemarkets.com





B Braun Asia Pacific Region Office
Bayan Lepas high-tech manufacturing area, Penang


























สำนักงานบี. บราวน์


The สำนักงานใหญ่สาขาในภูมิภาคเอเชียแปซิฟิก ของบี. บราวน์ตั้งอยู่ที่เมืองปีนัง ในนามของ B. Braun Medical Industries, ซึ่งถือเป็นฐานการผลิตแห่งแรกในภูมิภาคเอเชียแปซิฟิก และเป็นหนึ่งในฐานการผลิตของบี. บราวน์ที่ใหญ่ที่สุดในโลกด้วย สำนักงานใหญ่สาขาจะทำหน้าที่กำกับดูแลการดำเนินงานของสำนักงานสาขาต่างๆ...




www.bbraun.co.th


----------



## nazrey

Zepp Kuala Lumpur
*Japanese Sony Zepp Concert Hall








*









Kuala-Lumpur by Jean françois PIEL, on Flickr


















Bukit Bintang City Centre – Where Life Is Spectacular


Strategically situated within the Golden Triangle of Kuala Lumpur, BBCC offers a complete cosmopolitan lifestyle that encompasses modern residential suites, hotels, retail by Mitsui, an entertainment hub and a transit network.




bbcckl.com


----------



## nazrey

*Sunway to build Malaysia's first ever urban farming lab*
By NST Business - June 5, 2020 @ 12:50pm

Sunway FutureX, located in the heart of Sunway City Kuala Lumpur, will have three pillars.

They are FutureX Farm, which is an indoor and outdoor smart farming area, FutureX Talent which is a research and development centre, and FutureX Campus, a training and collaborative space which includes a cafe.

"FutureX Farm will focus on the delivery of four key objectives – Nourish, Educate, Empower and Innovate," said Matt Van Leeuwen, Sunway Group chief innovation officer and Sunway Labs director.









Sunway to build Malaysia's first ever urban farming lab | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Sunway Group has today announced that it will build a 50,000 sq ft urban farming innovation hub.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

How Msia fight COVID-19






REACTION


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia opens RM4 bil bid for 1GW of solar plants*
By NST Business - June 7, 2020 @ 2:33pm









Malaysia opens RM4 bil bid for 1GW of solar plants | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia has opened competitive bidding for one gigawatt (GW) of solar plants worth about RM4 billion, the largest capacity offered under its Large Scale Solar (LSS) scheme.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

How Malaysia fight COVID-19
International reactions


----------



## nazrey

For more additional flexibly
*PM: Malaysians To Get RM50 E-Wallet Credit, Tax Exemptions, And Free Internet*
Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin announced the new economic stimulus package in a special address today, 5 June.
By Arisha Rozaidee — 05 Jun 2020

PM: Malaysians To Get RM50 E-Wallet Credit, Tax Exemptions, And Free Internet


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Malaysian Asean ventures 2020:*
> Part 1: Thailand | Malaysian-owned AAPICO Hitech PCL
> Part 2: Thailand | Radiant Globaltech Bhd
> Part 3: Brunei | Proton
> Part 4: Indonesia | MY E.G. Services Bhd
> Part 5: Indonesia | Cuscapi Bhd
> Part 6: Indonesia, Thailand | Carsome Sdn Bhd
> Part 7: Vietnam | Rohas Tecnic Bhd
> Part 8: Thailand | *CIMB Group: CIMB Thai*
> Part 9: Myanmar | Berjaya Land Bhd
> Part 10: Singapore | Willowglen MSC Bhd
> Part 11: Thailand | Paramount Corporation Bhd
> Part 12: Indonesia | Serba Dinamik Holdings Bhd
> Part 13: Thailand | Fraser & Neave Holdings Bhd (F&N)
> Part 14: Laos | Kumpulan Powernet Bhd
> Part 15: Indonesia | *Axiata Group*
> Part 16: Thailand | The Export-Import Bank of Malaysia Bhd (EXIM Bank)
> Part 17: Philippines | Ministry of Entrepreneur Development and Cooperatives (MEDAC)
> Part 18: Indonesia | *Maybank Indonesia*
> Part 19: Indonesia | *CIMB Group: CIMB Niaga*
> Part 20: Philippines | MY E.G. Services Bhd
> Part 21: Thailand | Radiant Globaltech Bhd
> Part 22: Indonesia | KPJ Healthcare Bhd
> Part 23: Cambodia, Vietnam | InNature Bhd
> Part 24: Cambodia, Vietnam | *Public Bank Bhd*
> Part 25: Cambodia, Myanmar | Pestech International Bhd
> Part 26: Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam | TIME dotCom Bhd
> Part 27: Brunei, Thailand | City Coin Laundry Sdn Bhd
> Part 28: Thailand, Vietnam, Philippines | Paramount Corporation Bhd
> Part 29: Thailand, Philippines | StoreHub Sdn Bhd
> Part 30: Philippines | Perusahaan Sadur Timah Malaysia (Perstima) Bhd
> Part 31: Vietnam | Leong Hup International Bhd
> Part 32: Thailand | Uzma Bhd
> Part 33: Philippines, Thailand | *CIMB Group*
> Part 34: Indonesia, Singapore | UEM Edgenta Bhd
> Part 35: Singapore | YTL Power International Bhd
> Part 36: Indonesia | *Sime Darby Group: Sime Darby Plantation Bhd*
> Part 37: Thailand | *Sime Darby Group:* Sime Darby Motors Bhd
> Part 38: Singapore | *Genting Group*
> Part 39: Indonesia | TSH Resources Bhd
> Part 40: Vietnam | Yinson Holdings Bhd
> Part 41: Indonesia, Vietnam | Parkson Holdings Bhd
> Part 42: Myanmar, Vietnam | Tan Chong Motor Holdings Bhd
> Part 43: Singapore, Vietnam | Tien Wah Press Holdings Bhd
> Part 44: Thailand, Indonesia, Vietnam, Singapore, Cambodia| mTouche Technology Bhd
> Part 45: Philippines | Solarvest Holdings Bhd
> Part 46: Indonesia | Nexgram Holdings Bhd
> Part 47: Thailand | *Petrolium Nasional Berhad (Petronas)*
> Part 48: Indonesia | Kuala Lumpur Kepong Berhad
> Part 49: Cambodia | Parkson Holdings Bhd
> Part 50: Philippines | MyEG Services Bhd
> Part 51: Vietnam, Myanmar | OCK Group Bhd
> Part 52: Thailand | Fraser & Neave Holdings Bhd (F&N)
> Part 53: Cambodia | Gunung Capital Bhd
> Part 54: Singapore | LYC Healthcare Bhd
> Part 55: Laos | Parkson Holdings Bhd
> Part 56: Indonesia | *CIMB Group: CIMB Niaga*
> Part 57: Singapore | *Hong Leong Investment Bank Bhd*
> Part 58: Singapore | K-One Technology Bhd
> Part 59: Singapore | Johor Investment Company (JICO)
> Part 60: Singapore, Indonesia, Brunei | Chemical Company of Malaysia Bhd (CCM)
> Part 61: Brunei | Ageson Bhd
> Part 62: Vietnam | Tan Chong Motor Holdings Bhd
> Part 63: Indonesia* | Maybank Group: PT Bank Maybank Indonesia Tbk *
> Part 64: Indonesia* |* Leong Hup International
> Bhd
> Part 65: Indonesia, Cambodia | *Axiata Group*
> Part 66: Singapore | Top Glove Corp Bhd
> Part 67: Cambodia | *Maybank Group*
> Part 68: Singapore | LYC Healthcare Bhd
> Part 69: Thailand | AirAsia Group
> Part 70: Myanmar | *Petrolium Nasional Berhad (Petronas)*
> Part 71: Indonesia | Uzma Bhd
> Part 72: Laos | Mega First Corporation Bhd
> Part 73: Thailand | AirAsia Bhd
> Part 74: Philippines | AirAsia Bhd
> Part 75: Indonesia | AirAsia Bhd
> Part 76: Singapore | Straits Inter Logistics Bhd (SILB)
> 
> NOTED: *Forbes Global 2000 Company*


Part 76: Singapore | Straits Inter Logistics Bhd (SILB)
*SLIB collaborates with Singapore's ECOM to provide sanitisation services for vessels*
By NST Business - June 9, 2020 @ 7:37pm
"We had looked around for companies that provide cleaning and disinfection services for vessels in the maritime industry but were unable to find any. 

"Most of these disinfection companies are land-based, therefore we decided to introduce this santisation services into our company so that we will be able to provide this disinfection solutions to not only our fleet but also other vessel operators using the services of ports in both Malaysia and Singapore," he said in a statement.









SLIB collaborates with Singapore's ECOM to provide sanitisation services for vessels | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Straits Inter Logistics Bhd (SILB) today announced the collaboration with Ecom Solution Pte Ltd (ECOM) to offer disinfection and santisation services to vessels using the ports in Malaysia and Singapore.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Maritime Silk Road*


















Kuantan Port Expansion Phase 1 (2021)


http://www.kuantanport.com.my/mediafiles/English_KPC_brochure.pdf




















East Coast Rail Link (640 km) - standard gauge (2027)
Kelantan, Terengganu, Pahang, Selangor


































Source: STC Earthwork Sdn Bhd Fb









ECRL expected to be operational by 2027


KUALA LUMPUR (July 22): The 640-kilometre East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) is expected to be operational as early as Jan 1, 2027.Finance Deputy Minister 1, Datuk Abdul Rahim Bakri said the ECRL, which will potentially connect the peninsula’s East Coast States of Kelantan, Terengganu and Pahang with...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Comprehensive digital infrastructure plan on track, focuses on rural coverage — Saifuddin*
Bernama
July 30, 2020 01:08 am +08









Comprehensive digital infrastructure plan on track, focuses on rural coverage — Saifuddin


KUALA LUMPUR (July 29): The Government via the Communications and Multimedia Ministry, along with other relevant agencies is working together with major communications service providers to develop a comprehensive digital infrastructure plan to meet the people’s needs.Communications and...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*THE LARGEST ECONOMY IMPACT PROJECTS 2020
ECRL by MRL - RM44 billion (10.4 billion USD)*
640 km (standard gauge) - 2027


















*Pan Borneo Highway - RM32.95 billion (7.7 billion USD)*
2,333 km (Sabah, Sarawak) - 2023


















*MRT Putrajaya Line - RM30.53 billion (7.2 billion USD)*
52.2 km (Klang Valley Transit Systems) - 2021


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia's doctor-population ratio surpasses WHO recommendation*
Bernama
August 04, 2020 15:46 pm +08
*WHO recommendation 1:500
Malaysia (2020) 1:454*

Malaysia currently has 71,041 medical doctors working in both the public and private sectors, making for a ratio of one doctor for every 454 people. 

“The ratio is indeed better than one doctor for every 500 people,”









Malaysia's doctor-population ratio surpasses WHO recommendation


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 4): Malaysia’s current doctor-population ratio has surpassed and is better than one doctor for every 500 people recommended by the World Health Organization’s (WHO), according to Health Minister Datuk Seri Dr Adham Baba.According to him, Malaysia currently has 71,041 medical...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*MDEC and Bank Negara launch Fintech Booster programme to support fintech*
By NST Business
August 4, 2020 @ 5:33pm









MDEC and Bank Negara launch Fintech Booster programme to support fintech | New Straits Times


KUAL A LUMPUR: The Malaysia Digital Economy Corp (MDEC) today launched the Fintech Booster programme to support the growth and development of financial technology (fintech) companies in Malaysia.




www.nst.com.my





*Financial system 2019*
Word ranking/141

2 Singapore
15 Malaysia
16 Thailand
43 Philippines
58 Indonesia
60 Vietnam
88 Brunei
97 Lao PDR
98 Cambodia

Source: http://www3.weforum.org/docs/WEF_TheGlobalCompetitivenessReport2019.pdf


----------



## nazrey

*Moody's affirms Maybank's ratings due to its strong buffers against risks*
Bernama
August 07, 2020 21:20 pm +08









Moody's affirms Maybank's ratings due to its strong buffers against risks


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 7): Moody's Investors Service has affirmed the A3 long-term foreign currency deposit and A3 long-term foreign currency senior unsecured debt ratings of Maybank with a stable outlook.The global credit rating agency today also affirmed the bank's baseline credit assessment (BCA)...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Chinese deals in Malaysia under scrutiny


China's growing involvement in Malaysia has been praised and panned in recent years. The Sunday Times looks at how its widening presence is drawing increasing attention. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com





*COMPLETED*

Bakun Dam, Sarawak
Penang Second Bridge, Penang
Xiamen University, Selangor (1st batch of students graduated in 2019)
Forest City, Johor
TRX Signature Tower, KL
Four Seasons Hotel, KL
Malaysia China Kuantan Industrial Park, Pahang
*IN PROGRESS*

East Coast Rail Link (ECRL)
Kuantan Port Expansion
*Xiamen University Malaysia gets cloud computing boost*
By Zulita Mustafa
June 3, 2020 @ 11:21am











Xiamen University gets cloud computing boost | New Straits Times


Alibaba Cloud, the data intelligence backbone of Alibaba Group, recently signed a Memorandum of Understanding with Xiamen University Malaysia (XMUM) to enhance cloud computing education and skills among the latter’s staff and students through the Alibaba Cloud Academic Empowerment Programme (AAEP).




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) Sloan School of Business*
@ Bank Negara KTM Komuter integrated station, Kuala Lumpur
OPEN 2020 (NEW CAMPUS)


































Integration of Iclif with The Asia School Of Business


The Asia School of Business (ASB) and The Iclif Leadership and Governance Centre (Iclif) announced today the integration of their business operations.




asb.edu.my


----------



## nazrey

> *MALAYSIAN VENTURES TO THE WORLD 2020*
> China | *Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas)*
> Qatar | Malaysia Airlines Berhad
> Taiwan | Gamuda Bhd
> Pakistan | MMC Corp Bhd / FGV Holdings Bhd
> Brazil | MISC Bhd
> Nepal | MaxMoney Sdn Bhd
> Kazakhstan | Reach Energy Bhd
> UK | MTD Group
> India, Qatar | Eversendai Corp Bhd
> Brazil | MISC
> UAE | Sapura Energy Bhd
> India | Mudajaya Group Bhd
> Oman | Serba Dinamik Holdings Bhd
> China | Unisem (M) Bhd
> Australia | MUI Properties Bhd
> South Korea | Bank Negara Malaysia (BNM)
> China | Kelington Group Bhd
> Chile | Malaysia Airlines Berhad
> Japan | *Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas)*
> UAE | *Maybank: Maybank Islamic Berhad*
> USA | *Genting Bhd*
> India | IHH Healthcare Bhd
> UK | *Tenaga Nasional Berhad (TNB)*
> Morocco, Qatar, Saudi Arabia | Eversendai Corp Bhd
> UAE | Serba Dinamik Holdings Bhd
> Australia | Gamuda Bhd
> Taiwan | MCE Holdings Bhd
> Hong Kong | Ageson Bhd
> Hong Kong | *Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas)*
> Brazil | Yinson Holdings Berhad
> South Korea | Eversendai Corp Berhad
> Australia | NetX Holdings Bhd
> China | Ageson Bhd
> Mexico | *Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas)*
> India | FGV Holdings Bhd
> Mexico, Panama, Columbia, Ecuador | Sedania Innovator Bhd
> Taiwan | Frontken Corp Bhd
> Japan | Destini Bhd
> Nepal | Kumpulan Powernet Bhd
> UK | Knight Frank Malaysia
> South Korea | Berjaya Land Bhd
> India | *Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas)*
> Bangladesh | Rohas Tecnic Bhd
> USA | *Genting Bhd*
> USA,UK,China | *Maybank*
> China | UCrest Bhd
> USA | UCrest Bhd
> Suriname | *Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas)*
> China | *Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas)*
> UK | Sunway Group
> USA | K-One Technology Bhd
> Hong Kong | Sino Hua-An International Bhd
> Hong Kong | Malaysian Rating Corp Bhd
> Australia, Canada | TA Global Bhd
> India | IHH Healthcare Bhd
> Australia | Sapura Energy Bhd
> 
> *NOTED: Forbes Global 2000 Companies*


India | IHH Healthcare Bhd
Australia | Sapura Energy Bhd
*IHH’s largest shareholder says company will continue to execute Fortis turnaround plan*
Chee Gee Ren
August 04, 2020 11:15 am +08



IHH acquired a 31% stake in Fortis (India private hospital operator) in August 2018 by paying US$1.1 billion (about RM4.64 billion) in a bidding process overseen by an independent board. However, it couldn't make progress on its mandatory open offer to acquire a 26% stake due to a Supreme Court stay order.









IHH’s largest shareholder says company will continue to execute Fortis turnaround plan


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 4): IHH Healthcare Bhd’s largest shareholder Mitsui and Co Ltd said IHH will continue to execute the turnaround plan for India-based Fortis Healthcare Ltd and that IHH hopes to deliver a significant quantitative and qualitative improvement in the provision of healthcare...




www.theedgemarkets.com





*Sapura Energy JV submits environment plan for Australian O&G exploration well*
Chee Gee Ren
August 10, 2020 11:38 am +08









Sapura Energy JV submits environment plan for Australian O&G exploration well


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 10): Sapura Energy Bhd’s joint-venture (JV) company SapuraOMV Upstream (Western Australia) Pty Ltd has submitted the environment plan (EP) for its offshore Kanga-1 exploration well in Western Australia (WA) to the National Offshore Petroleum Safety and Environmental Management...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Five Malaysian hospitals receive world recognition for outstanding stroke care*
Friday, 14 Aug 2020 05:41 PM MYT
BY MILAD HASSANDARVISH










The WSO Angels Award is part of the Angels Initiative, *launched by German pharmaceutical company Boehringer Ingelheim*, which engages hospitals to improve the quality of stroke care through continuous training and consultations.

The hospitals that received the awards are Hospital Tuanku Jaafar in Seremban (Gold), Hospital Seberang Jaya (Gold), Sarawak General Hospital (Gold and Diamond), Regency Specialist Hospital (Gold) and Pantai Hospital Penang (Diamond).

To qualify for the Diamond Award, hospitals must treat stroke patients in a dedicated stroke unit or Intensive Care Unit (ICU) throughout their hospital stay.

The hospitals would also have to be able to treat at least 50 per cent of patients with recanalisation therapy within 45 minutes upon arrival at the hospital and 75 per cent within 60 minutes.









Five Malaysian hospitals receive world recognition for outstanding stroke care


KUALA LUMPUR, Aug 14 —The World Stroke Organisation (WSO) has recognised five Malaysian hospitals for achieving international standards in their stroke care practices. The...




www.malaymail.com


----------



## nazrey

*SARAWAK 5 New Growth Nodes*
Population 2020: 2,816,500
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM5,959 (1,421USD)










https://www.mia.org.my/rc/2009/downloads/programme/latepapers/Plenary%20Session%202%20(Part%20I).pdf



Samalaju Industrial Park

Murum Dam



Pan Borneo Sarawak



Bintulu (LNG hub)



New Mukah Airport


----------



## nazrey

*Major Program of Sabah Development Corridor*
POPULATION 2020: 3,908,500
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM5,745 (1,369USD)










Sipitang



Lahad Datu

Sabah to get RM13bil investment in POIC Lahad Datu
Sabah's POIC as "heartbeat" of BIMP-EAGA to be promoted further










Pan Borneo Highway Sabah (U/C)



Sapangar



Sandakan Airport



Kota Kinabalu International Airport
Second largest airport in Malaysia after KLIA
ASEAN CONNECTIONS
Bangkok - AirAsia
Singapore - AirAsia, Scoot
Manila - Cebu Pacific, Philippines AirAsia
Bandar Seri Begawan - Royal Brunei Airlines, RB Link (operated by Malindo)










Kundasang Dairy Farm


----------



## nazrey

UPDATED: TOP MALAYSIAN HOUSEHOLDS INCOME CITY/STATE
*KUALA LUMPUR - FEDERAL TERRITORY*
POPULATION 2020: 1,773,700
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM13,257









https://desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/assets/images/aerial_enlarged.jpg

*PUTRAJAYA - FEDERAL TERRITORY*
POPULATION 2020: 110,000
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM12,840

Federal Court of Malaysia by suria kencana, on Flickr

*SELANGOR *
POPULATION 2020: 6,538,100
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM10,827
SHAH ALAM - CAPITAL CITY OF SELANGOR









Credit to GoogleMaps Streetview

*LABUAN - FEDERAL TERRITORY*
POPULATION 2020: 99,600
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM8,319









Credit to ronebon

SOURCE:
- DEPARTMENT OF STATISTICS MALAYSIA (DOSM)





Department of Statistics Malaysia Official Portal


Department of Statistics Malaysia Official Portal




www.dosm.gov.my




- POPULATION QUICK INFO


Population Quick Info


----------



## nazrey

TOP MALAYSIAN HOUSEHOLDS INCOME STATE 2019
*PENANG*
POPULATION 2020: 1,773,600
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM7,774

Daddy and Kiddos by pelennor, on Flickr








PENANG CONSTRUCTION PROJECTS | General Thread

*JOHOR *
POPULATION 2020: 3,781,100
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM7,741
JOHOR BAHRU - CAPITAL CITY OF JOHOR

Sungei Buloh Wetland Reserve, Singapore by Mark Tindale, on Flickr
56428-Johor-Bahru by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr

*MALACCA*
POPULATION 2020: 932,700
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM8,319
MALACCA CITY - CAPITAL CITY OF MALACCA












Credit @ teckkang


*TERENGGANU*
POPULATION 2020: 1,259,200
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM6,815
KUALA TERENGGANU, CAPITAL CITY OF TERENGGANU










Kuala Terengganu’s new drawbridge is the latest Instagrammable spot - Traveloka English Blog

SOURCE:
- DEPARTMENT OF STATISTICS MALAYSIA (DOSM)





Department of Statistics Malaysia Official Portal


Department of Statistics Malaysia Official Portal




www.dosm.gov.my




- POPULATION QUICK INFO


Population Quick Info


----------



## nazrey

*NEGERI SEMBILAN*
POPULATION 2020: 1,128,800
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM6,707
Sungai Gadut









http://www.klia2.info/images/rail/sungai-gadut-ktm-station-306.jpg

Bandar Enstek



Port Dickson



Lebuhraya Kajang-Seremban (Lekas Highway) - 44.3 km



Tampin



Seremban 2


----------



## nazrey

*SARAWAK*
Population 2020: 2,816,500
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM5,959 (1,421USD)
Kuching - Capital city of Sarawak










Bintulu



Mukah



Sibu



Miri


----------



## nazrey

*SABAH*
POPULATION 2020: 3,908,500
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM5,745 (1,369USD)
Kota Kinabalu - Capital city of Sabah



Tawau



Sandakan

#malaysia #sabah #sandakan #foursquarefind #airport #vacation #departure #hometown by Ricky Lee, on Flickr

Lahad Datu



Semporna


----------



## nazrey

*PAHANG*
POPULATION 2020: 1,678,600
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM5,667
Kuantan - Capital city of Pahang




Tioman



Genting Highlands










Cameron Highland


----------



## nazrey

*PERAK*
POPULATION 2020: 2,510,300
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM5,645
Ipoh - Capital City of Perak



Sungai Siput



Manjung


Tronoh



Lumut


----------



## nazrey

*KEDAH*
POPULATION 2020: 2,185,200
Mean Monthly Households Income 2019: RM5,522
Alor Setar - Capital city of Kedah










Langkawi










Bukit Kayu Hitam
ACM (Asian Composite Manufacturing) - Boeing composite supplier



Kulim



Sungai Petani









Credit to EYJAN


----------



## nazrey

Coronavirus: Malaysia nabs 28 people for breaking movement curbs, one person fined


KUALA LUMPUR - Malaysian authorities have arrested 28 people for defying the government's movement curbs and one person was fined, as the country reported an improved 95 per cent compliance of the restricted movement order (RMO) by the public. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com












Authorities monitor MCO-compliance from the sky with drones


KUALA LUMPUR, March 24 — The authorities will be monitoring public activity during the movement control order (MCO) from the sky with the help of drones and unmanned aerial...




www.malaymail.com


----------



## nazrey

Malaysian scientists build the largest genetic database of Asian breast cancers to better fight the disease


KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 26 – A group of Malaysian scientists from Subang Jaya Medical Centre, Cancer Research Malaysia in collaboration with the University of Cambridge in the UK...




www.malaymail.com


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Railway (as of January 2021)*
EDT (2023) - 192 km metre gauge






ECRL (2026) - 640 km standard gauge






MRT Putrajaya Line (2022) - Line 12






LRT Johan Setia Line (2024) - Line 11






RTS Johor Bahru-Singapore (2026)


----------



## nazrey

Bridge Data Centres expands footprint in Malaysia | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Singapore-headquartered Bridge Data Centres (Bridge), a hyperscale, wholesale and carrier-neutral data centre provider in the Asia-Pacific region, has announced it will build a third data centre in Malaysia, which will deliver 16 megawatts (MW) of information technology (IT) capacity.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Petronas operates Malaysia's first remotely controlled offshore oil rig*
Source


----------



## nazrey

TNB installs one million smart meters in Klang Valley, Melaka | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) has installed one million smart meters in Melaka and the Klang Valley, with more to come in 2021.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*TOP SINGLE LARGEST MALAYSIAN PROJECTS 2021*


Bandar Malaysia$33.83 billionKuala Lumpur*Pengerang Integrated Petrochemical Complex*$27 billionJohor*Medini Iskandar*$20 billionJohorMass Rapid Transit Circle Line$10.8 billionKuala Lumpur*East Coast Rail Link*$10.4 billionSelangor, Pahang, Terengganu, Kelantan*Tun Razak Exchange*$10 billionKuala Lumpur*Pan Borneo Highway*$7.7 billionSabah, Sarawak*Mass Rapid Transit Putrajaya Line*$7.2 billionKuala Lumpur, Putrajaya, Selangor*KL Metropolis *$4.92 billionKuala LumpurSarawak Biohub Port and Industrial Estate$4.85 billionSarawakPenang Transport Master Plan$4.34 billionPenang*Light Rail Transit Klang Line*$4 billionSelangorSarawak Coastal Road and Second Trunk Road$2.65 billionSarawak*Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Track*$2.31 billionJohorSerendah-Port Klang Rail Bypass$2 billionSelangor*Central Spine Road*$1.93 billionKelantan, Pahang*Merdeka 118 Tower *$1.23 billionKuala LumpurLabuan-Menumbok Bridge$1.21 billionSabah, Labuan*Kuantan Port Petroleum Refinery Complex*$1.2 billionPahang*West Coast Expressway*$1.1 billionSelangor, Perak

*NOTE: IN PROGESSS ONLY
Pengerang Integrated Petrochemical Complex







*













CTCI awarded contract for Petronas RAPID project


With years of cultivation and development in the Malaysia hydrocarbon market, CTCI contracted RAPID P1 RFCC Project of PETRONAS in 2014 with a contract value of $1 B.




www.hydrocarbonprocessing.com




















Projects for the RAPID Complex: Two Polypropylene Units, One Polyethylene Unit | Maire Tecnimont


The award to Tecnimont, in Joint Venture with Chinese partner HuanQiu, of two important packages of the RAPID complex, under development by Petronas Refinery and Petrochemical Corporation – a company of the Petronas Group - is a further demonstration of the Group's global leadership in the...




www.mairetecnimont.com




















Projects for the RAPID Complex: Two Polyethylene Units, One Polypropylene Unit | Maire Tecnimont







www.mairetecnimont.com


----------



## nazrey

https://logisticsinsights.agility.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Agility-Emerging-Markets-Logistics-Index-2020.pdf










Malaysia listed among top ten in global logistics ranking


KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 10): Malaysia has been named among the top ten attractive nations to logistics providers, freight forwarders, shipping lines, air cargo carriers and distributors.In a statement yesterday, freight forwarding and contract logistics provider Agility said Asia-Pacific nations led...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

MDV is top financier for green energy projects


PADANG TERAP (Feb 15): Malaysia Debt Ventures Bhd (MDV) has approved a total of RM912.4 million in financing for projects in the green energy sector, thus becoming the highest financier under the Green Technology Financing Scheme (GTFS) since its introduction in 2010.MDV chairman Khairul Azwan...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Widad partners German company to pursue hydro projects in Malaysia


PETALING JAYA: Widad Business Group Bhd has entered into a memorandum of collaboration with Germany-based hydropower player Voith Hydro GmbH & Co KG t...




www.thesundaily.my


----------



## nazrey

Southern Power Generation ready to supply 1,440MW electricity power into national grid — TNB


KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 19): Southern Power Generation Sdn Bhd (SPG) is ready to supply 1,440 megawatts (MW) electricity power into the national grid from its two (720MW combined cycle gas turbine (CCGT) power plants.TNB Power Generation Sdn Bhd managing director Datuk Nor Azman Mufti said SPG can now...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

The multinational company is committed in partnering with Malaysia to lead the digital economy forward and achieve the government's cloud-first strategy under the MyDIGITAL blueprint.

"We are confident this will pave the way for the use of greater cloud services including big data, artificial intelligence (AI) and Internet of Things (IOT), thus enhancing government services and benefit the rakyat."








Microsoft will continue partnering Malaysia to drive inclusive growth | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Microsoft Malaysia will continue its commitment to drive inclusive economic growth and innovation to ensure Malaysians, the private and public sectors can succeed in the country’s digital-first economy.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Google Cloud and local partner AwanBiru Technology Bhd's (Awantec) subsidiary, Prestariang Systems, have been selected to support government agencies with Google Cloud Platform and Google Workspace after an evaluation by the Malaysian Administrative Modernisation and Management Planning Unit (MAMPU).









Google Cloud, Awantec to support govt agencies | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Google Cloud fully empanelled to provide its cloud services to the Malaysian public sector agencies in support of their digital transformation initiatives and in line with the government Economic Transformation Plan.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Petronas operates Malaysia's first remotely controlled offshore oil rig*
> Source











Petronas tests explosion-proof canine robot on Dulang B platform


KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 20): Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas), which is seeking to deploy robotics technology to inspect unmanned production operations, has completed a test of canine robot ANYmal C on one of its offshore platforms, oil and gas (O&G) news portals reported.Petronas plans to use the...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Airbus to launch MEASAT-3d next year


KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 22): Airbus SE aims to launch MEASAT-3d, a new multi-mission telecommunications satellite, that is built for Malaysian satellite operator MEASAT Global Bhd next year.Head of Airbus defence and space, Asia-Pacific, Johan Pelissier said the new satellite would replace capacity...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Petronas sets sights on possible new FLNG vessel | Upstream Online


Malaysian state-owned oil and gas giant looking at FLNG and other concepts for stranded gas




www.upstreamonline.com


----------



## nazrey

The Second Malaysian FLNG














Naming Ceremony Held for Malaysia's PETRONAS FLNG Project | News Releases 2019 | JGC HOLDINGS CORPORATION


For company background information "News Releases 2019"




www.jgc.com


----------



## nazrey

*GE launches world's largest gas turbine power plant in Johor *
By Ayisy Yusof
February 24, 2021 @ 3:20pm
With a 1,440-megawatt combined cycle gas power, Track 4A power plant will support the region's goals for transitioning to a more sustainable energy future powering up to three million people in Malaysia.








GE launches the world's first operational 9HA.02 heavy-duty gas turbine power plant in Johor | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: GE Gas Power is accelerating Malaysia’s decarbonisation effort with the launch of the world's first operational 9HA.02 heavy-duty gas turbine power plant in Pasir Gudang, Johor.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> The Second Malaysian FLNG











Petronas: PFLNG Dua to deliver first LNG cargo in March


KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 15): Petronas' second Floating Liquefied Natural Gas (FLNG) facility, PFLNG Dua, is expected to deliver its first LNG cargo to customers by the middle of March 2021 after a successful first drop production.In a statement today, Petronas said the “historic” achievement signifies...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *TOP SINGLE LARGEST MALAYSIAN PROJECTS 2021*
> 
> 
> Bandar Malaysia$33.83 billionKuala Lumpur*Pengerang Integrated Petrochemical Complex*$27 billionJohor*Medini Iskandar*$20 billionJohorMass Rapid Transit Circle Line$10.8 billionKuala Lumpur*East Coast Rail Link*$10.4 billionSelangor, Pahang, Terengganu, Kelantan*Tun Razak Exchange*$10 billionKuala Lumpur*Pan Borneo Highway*$7.7 billionSabah, Sarawak*Mass Rapid Transit Putrajaya Line*$7.2 billionKuala Lumpur, Putrajaya, Selangor*KL Metropolis *$4.92 billionKuala LumpurSarawak Biohub Port and Industrial Estate$4.85 billionSarawakPenang Transport Master Plan$4.34 billionPenang*Light Rail Transit Klang Line*$4 billionSelangorSarawak Coastal Road and Second Trunk Road$2.65 billionSarawak*Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Track*$2.31 billionJohorSerendah-Port Klang Rail Bypass$2 billionSelangor*Central Spine Road*$1.93 billionKelantan, Pahang*Merdeka 118 Tower *$1.23 billionKuala LumpurLabuan-Menumbok Bridge$1.21 billionSabah, Labuan*Kuantan Port Petroleum Refinery Complex*$1.2 billionPahang*West Coast Expressway*$1.1 billionSelangor, Perak
> 
> *NOTE: IN PROGESSS ONLY
> Pengerang Integrated Petrochemical Complex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CTCI awarded contract for Petronas RAPID project
> 
> 
> With years of cultivation and development in the Malaysia hydrocarbon market, CTCI contracted RAPID P1 RFCC Project of PETRONAS in 2014 with a contract value of $1 B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hydrocarbonprocessing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projects for the RAPID Complex: Two Polypropylene Units, One Polyethylene Unit | Maire Tecnimont
> 
> 
> The award to Tecnimont, in Joint Venture with Chinese partner HuanQiu, of two important packages of the RAPID complex, under development by Petronas Refinery and Petrochemical Corporation – a company of the Petronas Group - is a further demonstration of the Group's global leadership in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mairetecnimont.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projects for the RAPID Complex: Two Polyethylene Units, One Polypropylene Unit | Maire Tecnimont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mairetecnimont.com


*Saudi Aramco remains committed to Pengerang project, says Petronas*
Ahmad Naqib IdrisFebruary 26, 2021 19:07 pm +08








Saudi Aramco remains committed to Pengerang project, says Petronas


KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 26): Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas) said its joint venture partner Saudi Aramco remains committed to the development of the Pengerang Refining and Petrochemical Integrated Refinery and Petrochemicals Complex (PRefChem), despite rumours that the partnership was going through...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Johor @ Port of Tanjung Pelepas





































@ SCM


----------



## nazrey

9M-MUB MH A332F 16R YSSY-9893 by A u s s i e P o m m, on Flickr
*MASkargo the first carrier in APAC to deploy CargoAi.co digital air cargo solution*
By NST Business - October 4, 2021 @ 4:11pm









Malaysia Aviation Group's cargo business unit, MASkargo, has become the *first carrier in the Asia Pacific (APAC) to distribute its global capacity via the CargoAi.co digital air cargo solution platform*, establishing itself as the region's leader and pioneer.


> KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia Aviation Group's cargo business unit, MASkargo, has become the first carrier in the Asia Pacific (APAC) to distribute its global capacity via the CargoAi.co digital air cargo solution platform, establishing itself as the region's leader and pioneer.
> 
> MASkargo said freight forwarders can now use electronic quotation and booking services across the carrier's global network of more than 100 destinations on six continents.
> 
> The integration was just finalised after the start of the partnership in September 2021, and the MASkargo product is now live and bookable on CargoAi.
> 
> This cooperation consolidates the leading positions of CargoAi and MASkargo in digitalisation in Asia-Pacific.











MASkargo the first carrier in APAC to deploy CargoAi.co digital air cargo solution | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia Aviation Group's cargo business unit, MASkargo, has become the first carrier in the Asia Pacific (APAC) to distribute its global capacity via the CargoAi.co digital air cargo solution platform, establishing itself as the region's leader and pioneer.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

WORLD 2021
Part 53: Taiwan | Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas)
*Petronas delivers its 50th LNG cargo*
By Ayisy Yusof - October 5, 2021 @ 10:58am










Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas) delivers its 50th liquified natural gas (LNG) cargo from its first floating liquefied natural gas (FLNG) facility, the Petronas Floating LNG Satu (PFLNG Satu).



> KUALA LUMPUR: Petroliam Nasional Bhd (Petronas) has delivered its 50th liquified natural gas (LNG) cargo from its first floating liquefied natural gas (FLNG) facility, the Petronas Floating LNG Satu (PFLNG Satu).
> 
> The national oil company said the cargo was loaded on September 25 onto the Seri Cemara LNG carrier operated by MISC Bhd *for shipment to Taiwan.*
> 
> Petronas said the 50th cargo was a significant achievement, demonstrating the group's viability of offshore gas production with FLNG solutions.
> 
> The first FLNG cargo was produced from the Kanowit gas field, offshore Sarawak in 2017.


Petronas delivers its 50th LNG cargo | New Straits Times

*LNG Global Exporter 2019*
https://www.igu.org/sites/default/files/node-document-field_file/2020 World LNG Report.pdf


----------



## nazrey

*Ireka bags RM196 mil fibre-to-the-home job in Langkawi; says exploring fund-raising options to strengthen cash flow*
Shazni Ong October 07, 2021 18:54 pm +08



> KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 7): Ireka Corp Bhd has bagged a two-year engineering contract worth RM196 million for a 'Fibre-To-The-Home Connectivity Project' in Langkawi, Kedah.
> 
> In a statement Thursday, Ireka said it secured the project from Fec Telco Sdn Bhd via its wholly-owned Ireka Engineering & Construction Sdn Bhd (IECSB). Fec Telco is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Wanland Metro Sdn Bhd.
> 
> Ireka said the project will be undertaken in two parts. The first is the civil works component, including supply and installation of fibre-optic cables and related equipment, pole installations and commissioning works. The second part is the network, IT and services components — including the design and operations of the Fibre-To-The-Home network, business systems support that includes all IT, operation support system and over-the-top services to targeted end-users.
> 
> The contract is expected to contribute to its earnings from the financial year ending March 31, 2022 onwards.
> 
> Meanwhile, managing director Hasnul Ismar Mohd Ismail said Ireka's future direction is go back to basics and focus on its core strength in construction, infrastructure works, telecommunication infrastructure as well as property development.
> 
> The group also noted it had completed a kitchen sinking exercise recently, whereby it logged impairment loss from the reclassification of Aseana Properties Ltd (ASPL) as an associate company to an investment of RM25.9 million, retirement benefits of certain ex-directors of about RM3.5 million and losses incurred by the business segment due to the pandemic, which disrupted its business and operations.
> 
> "This has also helped to address some of the concerns raised by the group’s external auditor, Messrs Crowe Malaysia PLT, over a material uncertainty in relation to the carrying amount of Ireka’s investment in ASPL and its subsidiaries.
> 
> "Going forward, Ireka will explore more fund-raising activities to strengthen its cash flow and balance sheet in order to undertake more projects in the future. The group has just completed a successful private placement exercise recently that raised RM11.3 million. The strong response from potential investors is a reflection of the confidence the market has in the management to steer the group back to profitability and will help to accelerate the turnaround plans for Ireka," the group added.
> 
> Ireka’s share price closed half a sen or 0.7% higher at 68 sen, with 9.71 million shares done, giving it a market capitalisation of RM139.66 million.











Ireka bags RM196 mil fibre-to-the-home job in Langkawi; says exploring fund-raising options to strengthen cash flow


KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 7): Ireka Corp Bhd has bagged a two-year engineering contract worth RM196 million for a 'Fibre-To-The-Home Connectivity Project' in Langkawi, Kedah.In a statement Thursday, Ireka said it secured the project from Fec Telco Sdn Bhd via its wholly-owned Ireka Engineering &...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia gets top recognition for efforts on reducing ozone depleting substances*
Bernama October 06, 2021 02:05 am +08

KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 5): *Malaysia has been given the highest recognition of an “A+” for its efforts to meet the implementation of the Montreal Protocol on reducing ozone depleting substances.*

Department of Environment (DOE) director-general Wan Abdul Latiff Wan Jaafar said the recognition was accorded by World Bank Montreal Protocol expert Viraj Vithoontien during a webinar entitled '’Implementation of Montreal Protocol in Malaysia: Success Story & Another Milestones Towards Ozone Climate Benefits." which was organised by DOE on Sept 29.

According to him, *the recognition was supported by United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)* panel member Niloy Banarjee, who was impressed with the success of DOE in successfully winning over small medium industries to change their technology to ozone friendly substances.

"Apart from that, more than 16,000 technicians were trained in refrigerant servicing in the country to ensure maintenance of air-conditioners and refrigeration systems are according to ozone friendly practices.

“The initiative was achieved by encouraging energy efficiency in the refrigeration sector which also contributed to the qualify of life, food assurance and vaccine storage in a good and safe condition,” he said in a DOE statement on Tuesday.

*The Montreal Protocol is an international agreement aimed at regulating the production and use of ozone depleting substances (ODSs) such as Chlorofluorocarbons (CFCs), Halons, Carbon Tetrachloride (CTC), Methyl Chloroform (111 TCA), Methyl Bromide (MBr), Hydrochlorofluorocarbons ( HCFCs), Hydrobromofluorocarbons (HBrFCs) and Bromochloromethane.*









Malaysia gets top recognition for efforts on reducing ozone depleting substances


KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 5): Malaysia has been given the highest recognition of an “A+” for its efforts to meet the implementation of the Montreal Protocol on reducing ozone depleting substances.Department of Environment (DOE) director-general Wan Abdul Latiff Wan Jaafar said the recognition was...




www.theedgemarkets.com





















About Montreal Protocol


UNEP is an Implementing Agency of the Multilateral Fund for the Implementation of the Montreal Protocol.




www.unep.org


----------



## nazrey

*DHL Malaysia, Pen Aviation to deliver cargo via drones*
By Ayisy Yusof - October 20, 2021 @ 5:48pm










> KUALA LUMPUR: DHL Express Malaysia has teamed up with Pen Aviation to commercialise time-critical goods deliveries using drones.
> 
> Pen Aviation is expected to undertake a proof-of-commercialisation (PoC) by this month to demonstrate the commercial viability of cargo drone delivery for port logistics missions.
> 
> Founder and managing director Jean-Bernard Boura said the PoC would be followed by certification exercise with the Civil Aviation Authority of Malaysia before it can commercially deploy the unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) by the year end.
> 
> "We decide to tackle every single pain point that hinders UAV-based businesses today, starting with UAV designs that can meet aviation certification standards.
> 
> "But above and beyond the UAV design, we are excited to confront our overall ecosystem to DHL demanding cargo environment and demonstrate our business enabling logistics solutions, whatever the mile, whatever the mode of transportation," Boura said at a virtual conference after the memorandum of understanding on the matter between DHL Express Malaysia and Pen Aviation today.
> 
> The POC will also demonstrate the cost and time optimisation of a fleet of drones to streamline port logistics, and distribution activities for goods at commercial ports.
> 
> The POC allows Pen Aviation to undertake first- to last-mile port logistics missions jointly conducted by DHL Express and Raya Airways.
> 
> DHL Express Malaysia said the parnership would enhance its logistics capabilities to transport time-critical goods between ship decks and commercial ports.
> 
> DHL Express Malaysia and Brunei managing director Julian Neo said cargo drones would be the next generation of transportation in logistics.
> 
> "This PoC comes in the wake of the recent 12th Malaysia Plan announcement as the government highlighted the importance of seamless connectivity and reliability in transport and logistics," he said.
> 
> Neo said the use of drone technology would enable DHL Express to reach rural communities especially in Sabah and Sarawak where critical items such as vaccines, medicines, and medical devices would be needed.
> 
> *Under the MoU, DHL and Pen Aviation will certify and use PEN55V drones to move shipments to seaports over long distances.*
> 
> PEN55V, Pen Aviation's medium-size cargo drone, will pick up and drop off packages weighing up to 12kg from the cargo ship deck to the port and vice versa, both in the day and at night.
> 
> The long-term goal is to set up a mixed fleet of PEN55V and PEN1360V, Pen Aviation's heavy-size cargo drones designed and manufactured in partnership with Cavok-UAS.
> 
> PEN55V has a fly range of 50km with a maximum takeoff weight of about 55kg and payload capped at 15kg.
> 
> "The endurance is about 2.5 hours and it can fly at 110km/h maximum speed. It has vertical takeoff and landing capability. It does not need any runway and with limited infrastructure for take off and land. It can fly up 3,500m in altitude," said Boura.











DHL Malaysia, Pen Aviation to deliver cargo via drones | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: DHL Express Malaysia has teamed up with Pen Aviation to commercialise time-critical goods deliveries using drones.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

DHL Express invests ~EUR750 million in Asia Pacific on the back of e-commerce growth | Taiwan News | 2020-11-12 13:35:00


DHL Express invests ~EUR750 million in Asia Pacific on the back of e-commerce growth | 2020-11-12 13:35:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw


----------



## nazrey

*DHL to invest RM200m on auto-sort gateway at KLIA in 2023*
Thursday, 28 Oct 2021 05:48 PM MYT
























DHL to invest RM200m on auto-sort gateway at KLIA in 2023


SEPANG, Oct 28 — Global logistic provider DHL Express plans to invest about RM200 million to build its first fully auto-sort gateway at Kuala Lumpur International Airport...




www.malaymail.com












DHL to invest RM200mil on new auto-sort gateway at KLIA | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: DHL Express has set plans to invest RM200 million to build its first fully auto-sort gateway at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA).




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Logistic MNC Investments in Malaysia*


CompanyCountry of OriginPlaceMercedes-Benz Regional After-Sales Logistics Centre
2024​















Senai Airport City, Johor​Kuala Lumpur Auto Sort Gateway
2023​















KLIA, Selangor​IKEA Distribution & Supply Chain Centre
2020​















Port Klang, Selangor​Cainiao Aeropolis eWTP Hub
2020






















KLIA, Selangor​Volkswagen Regional Parts Distribution Centre
2021​















Port of Tanjung Pelepas, Johor​BMW Regional Parts Distribution Centre
2017​















Senai Airport City, Johor​


----------



## nazrey

*Local Logistic*


CompanyCountryFoundMalaysia Rail Link (MRL)














2026
Malaysia International Shipping Corporation Berhad














1968​Teleport by AirAsia (Unicorn 2021)














2018​Maskargo














1972​KTM Kargo














1992


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Major Ports*


AuthorityStatePortPort Klang​







Selangor​







Port of Tanjung Pelepas​







Johor​







Bintulu Port​







Sarawak​







Penang Port​







Penang​







Kuantan Port​







Pahang​







Johor Port​







Johor​







Sabah Port​







Sabah​







Tanjung Langsat Port​







Johor​


----------



## nazrey

*Tony Fernandes: Valued at over US$1b, AirAsia Group's digital businesses achieve unicorn status in record time*
Tan Siew Mung October 12, 2021 15:05 pm +08


















Tony Fernandes: Valued at over US$1b, AirAsia Group's digital businesses achieve unicorn status in record time


KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 12): AirAsia Group Bhd group chief executive officer Tan Sri Tony Fernandes said on Tuesday (Oct 12) that the budget airline's digital businesses which have a valuation of over US$1 billion (about RM4.17 billion) have achieved the unicorn status in record time at under two...




www.theedgemarkets.com












How hot is AirAsia’s data? — airasia newsroom


Evidently, sizzling. In the commercial world, data is king. It allows businesses to understand its customers, the market, business trends, and helps them make important decisions based on these understandings.




newsroom.airasia.com


----------



## nazrey

*Mercedes-Benz finalises plan for regional after-sales logistics centre in Malaysia*
Friday, 22 Oct 2021 1:33 PM MYT
A new company has been formed to operate this centre called “Mercedes Benz Parts Logistics Asia Pacific (Malaysia) Sdn. Bhd”. Plans for the new facility have been finalised and the company has decided on *Senai Airport City, Johor Bahru* as the location. Mercedes-Benz has already signed a long-term lease agreement for the location and plans *to begin operations there from 2024.*









Mercedes-Benz finalises plan for regional after-sales logistics centre in Malaysia


KUALA LUMPUR: Mercedes-Benz has finalised the planning for a regional after-sales logistics centre in Malaysia.




www.thestar.com.my












Mercedes-Benz Opening Regional After-Sales Logistics Centre In Johor


<p><strong>Mercedes-Benz will be opening a regional After-Sales Logistics Cent...




www.dsf.my


----------



## nazrey

*Intellectual property rights*








World Competitiveness Rankings - IMD


World Competitiveness Ranking 2022- results live now




www.imd.org






World Ranking 2021Country7​Hong Kong​8​Singapore​21​Taiwan​27​Japan​28​Malaysia​35​China​36​South Korea​37​Thailand​43​Kazakhstan​44​India​48​Indonesia​54​Philippines​

*NanoMalaysia to develop 41 market-driven intellectual properties (IP), assist 50 local companies with the launch of REVOLUTIoNT*
By NST Business - November 7, 2021 @ 10:12am










NanoMalaysia to develop 41 market-driven intellectual properties (IP), assist 50 local companies with the launch of REVOLUTIoNT | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: NanoMalaysia Bhd (NMB) aims to develop 41 market-driven intellectual properties (IP) and create or technologically assist up to 50 local companies with the launch of REVOLUTIoNT.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Global Drone Services Provider*
Aerodyne, which received RM20 million investment capital from the Malaysian Industry-Government Group for High Technology (MIGHT) via the latter’s wholly-owned VentureTECH Sdn Bhd, is now the *world’s third-best drone services firm.*









@ Cyberjaya








Drone Service Providers 2019 | Drone Industry Insights
*Aerodyne Group targets 10pc market share in global drone services*
By Ayisy Yusof - November 8, 2021 @ 8:49am










Aerodyne Group, Malaysia’s drone specialist, aims to secure about 10 per cent of the global market share for drone services as the sector is likely to hit a US$60 billion (RM249.21 billion) in size by 2030.



> KUALA LUMPUR: Aerodyne Group, Malaysia's drone specialist, aims to secure about 10 per cent of the global market share for drone services as the sector is likely to hit a US$60 billion (RM249.21 billion) in size by 2030.
> 
> Founder and group chief executive officer Kamarul A Muhamed said the drone services industry is growing at about 51 per cent compound annual growth rate (CAGR).
> 
> "The industry is very competitive and is very much tech-driven. Our key focus is in research and design (R&D) and to continue expanding our market footprint globally," he told the New Straits Times recently.
> 
> Kamarul said Aerodyne Group has a presence in 35 countries with regional headquarters in 12 countries globally while reinforcing its leading position as the world's drone services company.
> 
> "With persistence, supported by our world-class team, we are determined to achieve our vision," he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, he said the industry (drone, data and digital transformation) is expected to collectively contribute RM50 billion to Malaysia gross domestic product (GDP) by 2030 while creating 100,000 jobs.
> 
> Kamarul said the adoption of drones had been steadily increasing over the years due to technology awareness and its proven ability to provide solutions that make business sense.
> 
> "Disruptive solutions are faster, better, cheaper and safer than the one that it replaces," he said.
> 
> Kamarul said the agriculture sector is leading the demand for drones and robotics technology mainly due to the acute shortage of labour as the pandemic disrupted the supply," he said.
> 
> Higher productivity and sustainability have been among the main elements in national plans and agricultural policies to strengthen Malaysia's food security, according to Economic Outlook 2022.
> 
> The report highlighted that Malaysia had been a net importer of food for many years, resulting in a growing food trade deficit from RM1.1 billion in 1990 to RM21.7 billion in 2020.
> 
> The main contributors to the 2020 deficit were cereals, cereal preparation representing 22.8 per cent, vegetables (18.9 per cent) and animals feed (17 per cent).
> 
> Kamarul said Malaysia is currently facing a food security crisis as the country imported over RM50 billion annually, equivalent to about RM1 billion on average for every week.
> 
> "It is the right time for Malaysia to shift from cheap labour strategy to high technology. A drone is one proven technology not just for mechanisation but also precision agriculture," he said.
> 
> Using drones and robotics technology would promote more sustainable farming and reduce dependence on manual labour for specific tasks.
> 
> This is one of the highlights for Malaysia to achieve sustainability across its agriculture sector to boost its food security.
> 
> Kamarul said Malaysia is one of the most advanced and pioneering countries to adopt drones technology.
> 
> He said some of Aerodyne Group's top drone-based solutions - critical assets management solutions for powerline, telecommunications, security, geospatial intelligence - were developed in Malaysia since 2016 and exported to over 30 countries globally.
> 
> "With the advent of fast and powerful 5G and cloud infrastructure, next-generation artificial intelligence (AI) driven swarm intelligence systems are currently being developed by Aerodyne in Malaysia.
> 
> "This will drive the digital economy in Malaysia even further while across key industries from agriculture to security, asset management (telco, power, oil and gas, renewables, highways, ports) and even security and surveillance," he said.
> 
> Kamarul said Aerodyne Group is focused on developing the next generation drone technology-driven via the AI-driven swarm intelligence platform, which is currently being tested.
> 
> "There are also many other groundbreaking data solutions that we put under close-wrap at the moment.
> 
> "Suffice to say, the future of the industry is in advanced data intelligence," he said.
> 
> Kamarul said Aerodyne is building a team of 500 AI engineers and data scientists over the next 24 months to propel the company to the next level of growth and global competitiveness.


Aerodyne Group targets 10pc market share in global drone services | New Straits Times


----------



## nazrey

*MOSTI forms MRANTI to facilitate idea generation, development process*
Bernama November 10, 2021 01:24 am +08
The Ministry of Science, Technology and Innovation (MOSTI) has announced the establishment of the *Malaysian Research Accelerator for Technology and Innovation (MRANTI)* to facilitate the process of generating ideas to impact creation through invention, development and commercialisation of technology and innovation. Minister Datuk Seri Dr Adham Baba said MRANTI, that was established through the *merger of two agencies under MOSTI — Technology Park Malaysia and the Malaysian Global Innovation and Creativity Centre (MaGIC)*, is expected to operate next year.









MOSTI forms MRANTI to facilitate idea generation, development process


KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 9): The Ministry of Science, Technology and Innovation (MOSTI) has announced the establishment of the Malaysian Research Accelerator for Technology and Innovation (MRANTI) to facilitate the process of generating ideas to impact creation through invention, development and...




www.theedgemarkets.com





Technology Park Malaysia, Bukit Jalil


Malaysian Global Innovation and Creativity Centre (MaGIC), Cyberjaya


----------



## nazrey

*Spirit AeroSystems*





Global Locations & Contacts | Company | Spirit AeroSystems


Spirit AeroSystems' global headquarters is in Wichita, Kansas and has 7 locations worldwide. Find contact information for each location here.




www.spiritaero.com




Spirit AeroSystems, Inc. ("Spirit"), based in Wichita, Kansas, USA is the world's largest first-tier aerostructures manufacturer. The company builds several important pieces of Boeing aircraft, including the fuselage of the 737, portions of the 787 fuselage, and the cockpit section of the fuselage (referred to as "Section 41" by Boeing) of nearly all of its airliners. Spirit also produces fuselage sections and front wing spars for the Airbus A350.










Wichita, Kansas (Headquarter)
Biddeford, Maine
Kinston, North Carolina
Tulsa, Oklahoma
Dallas, Texas
Saint-Nazaire, France
*Subang, Malaysia (Manufacturing Plant)*
Casablanca, Morocco
Belfast, Northern Ireland, U.K.
Prestwick, Scotland, U.K.


















*Spirit AeroSystems produces first inboard wing flap for A321XLR*
By Ayisy Yusof - November 9, 2021 @ 5:09pm








Spirit AeroSystems Malaysia senior director Datuk Zulkarnain Mohamed (middle right) presenting a momento to Airbus chief country representative (Malaysia) Raymond Lim (middle left) to mark the production of the first inboard wing flap in Malaysia for the new A321XLR (Xtra Long Range) during a ceremony at Spirit AeroSystems’ manufacturing facility in Subang.








Spirit AeroSystems produces first inboard wing flap for A321XLR | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Spirit AeroSystems has produced the first inboard wing flap for the new Airbus A321XLR (xtra long range) at its manufacturing facility in Subang.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*5G service operator DNB successfully integrates five MNOs into its 5G network*
Izzul Ikram November 10, 2021 15:31 pm +08
During DNB's 5G Multi-Operator Core Network (MOCN) event on Wednesday, the special purpose company set up by the Ministry of Finance demonstrated that it has integrated five MNOs into its 5G network, namely

Celcom Axiata Bhd
Digi.Com Bhd
Maxis Bhd
Telekom Malaysia Bhd
U Mobile Sdn Bhd
with a sixth slated to be integrated at a later date.













































5G service operator DNB successfully integrates five MNOs into its 5G network


KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 10): Sole 5G wholesale service operator Digital Nasional Bhd (DNB) on Wednesday (Nov 10) successfully integrated five mobile network operators (MNOs) into its 5G network.During DNB's 5G Multi-Operator Core Network (MOCN) event on Wednesday, the special purpose company set up by...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

World Ranking 2021Asia: Top 1005Republic of Korea8Singapore12China13Japan14Hong Kong, China36Malaysia43Thailand44Viet Nam46India51Philippines79Kazakhstan82Brunei Darussalam86Uzbekistan87Indonesia95Sri Lanka

Source: https://www.wipo.int/edocs/pubdocs/en/wipo_pub_gii_2021_exec.pdf#page=6


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Global Drone Services Provider*
> Aerodyne, which received RM20 million investment capital from the Malaysian Industry-Government Group for High Technology (MIGHT) via the latter’s wholly-owned VentureTECH Sdn Bhd, is now the *world’s third-best drone services firm.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drone Service Providers 2019 | Drone Industry Insights


UPDATE:
















Terra Drone Global - Terra Drone｜Global UAV company


Terra Drone Indonesia provides drone services for various industry sector such as mining, construction, oil & gas, energy, and utilities.




www.terra-drone.net


----------



## nazrey

*Rapid Transit System (RTS)*
JB-Singapore Linking (4km-LRT system)








With congession at existing Immigration, Customs and Quarantine (ICQ). MRT Corp has set up a subsidiary, *Malaysia Rapid Transit System Sdn Bhd (MRTS)*, to be the developer and owner of the civil infrastructure for the Malaysian section of the Rapid Transit System Link (RTS Link) Project Between Johor Bahru and Singapore. MRT Corp has also been appointed as the Malaysian InfraCo for the Rapid Transit System (RTS) Link Project between Johor Bahru and Singapore. Civil infrastructure work of the project is scheduled for completion by December 2024 while *the full opening of the line is targeted to be on 31 December 2026.*

As an international link between Malaysia and Singapore, the RTS Link Project includes the building of a new Immigration, Customs and Quarantine (ICQ) facility next to the station at Bukit Chagar. Similarly, the RTS Link Station in Woodlands North in Singapore will also have Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) facilities.

What is unique is that the Malaysian ICQ and Singaporean CIQ facilities will be co-located within the same building. This will allow the entire immigration process of leaving and entering both countries to be completed at the departing station.

Upon arrival, passenger will just leave the station without needing to go through border crossing formalities again.


ConnectionMode of Public TransportBukit Chagar (2026) -JB SentralKTM DMU - Towards Thailand via Kelantan
KTM ETS Extension (2024) - Towards Thailand via Perlis U/C
BRT (2024) - Towards Medini U/CWoodlands NorthThomson East Coast MRT Line - Towards Marina Bay Singapore



Bukit Chagar Station









*Construction begin! *




__ https://www.facebook.com/motmalaysia/posts/302031848634933






__ https://www.facebook.com/449339121764161/posts/4063728690325168


----------



## nazrey

*UMS gets RM3 million worth of software to strengthen geological knowledge*
By Ersie Anjumin - January 31, 2022 @ 7:40pm








The vice president of Eliis Southeast Asia Region Jusmila Baharom (second right) presenting the academic software license to Dean of the Faculty of Science and Natural Resources (FSSA) UMS Professor Dr. Jualang @ Azlan Gansau (front, left) while witnessed by UMS deputy vice-chancellor (Student and Alumni Affairs) Associate Professor Dr Raman Noordin Dr Raman Noordin (back, centre). - Pic courtesy of Universiti Malaysia Sabah








UMS gets RM3 million worth of software to strengthen geological knowledge | New Straits Times


KOTA KINABALU: Universiti Malaysia Sabah (UMS) has taken a proactive step to further strengthen its geological knowledge.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Langat 2
*Water Treatment Plant 















*


Project Layout Plan – Langat2 Water Treatment Plan Project



LRAL2 will be the largest Water Supply Scheme in Malaysia supplying 1890 MLD of treated water. It will be carried out through two (2) Phases, namely Phase 1 and Phase 2 with 1130 MLD for Phase 1 and 760 MLD for Phase 2 of water to the targeted demand centres.

Langat 2 Water Supply Scheme Phase 1 works.









Langat 2Water Treatment Plant


----------



## nazrey

*QUALITY OF INFRASTRUCTURE 2021*
The quality of general infrastructure: transport, telephony and energy.
Asia Pacific & G7


World
RankingCountry1​Singapore​3​Hong Kong​5​Japan​6​South Korea​8​Germany​9​France​11​UK​13​USA​18​Taiwan​20​Italy​28​Canada​31​Australia​37​Malaysia​38​China​50​New Zealand​65​Sri Lanka​74​India​75​Thailand​76​Indonesia​81​Vietnam​98​Philippines​









FM Global Resilience Index - Explore The Data


The FM Global Resilience Index is the first data driven tool that ranks the business resilience of 130 countries, and territories to help executives manage supply chain risk.




www.fmglobal.com


----------



## nazrey

*MB: Kedah Aerotropolis project implementation at an encouraging level*
Bernama January 30, 2022 19:36 pm +08
KXP AirportCity Holdings Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Kedah State Development Corp, is responsible for handling the development of the project and has almost completed the concept and design before being presented for federal government approval. Earlier, Muhammad Sanusi witnessed the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between KXP AirportCity with POS Aviation and KLIA College.








MB: Kedah Aerotropolis project implementation at an encouraging level


ALOR SETAR (Jan 30): The implementation of the high-impact Kedah Aerotropolis project, which includes the construction of Kulim International Airport (KXP) in Kuala Muda, is at an encouraging level, Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Muhammad Sanusi Md Nor (pictured) said.He said KXP AirportCity Holdings...




www.theedgemarkets.com












Kedah Aerotropolis beri manfaat semua negeri di utara | Harian Metro


Alor Setar: Proses pelaksanaan projek berimpak tinggi, Kedah Aerotropolis yang merangkumi pembinaan Lapangan Terbang Antarabangsa Kulim (KXP) di Mukim Sidam Kiri di daerah Kuala Muda berada pada tahap yang memberangsangkan, kata Menteri Besar Kedah Datuk Seri Muhammad Sanusi Md Nor.




www.hmetro.com.my


----------



## nazrey

MHTC, Monash University Australia inks MoU to have more certified embryologists trained in Malaysia | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: The Malaysia Healthcare Travel Council (MHTC) today signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Monash University Australia to encourage a capacity building programme for embryologists in Malaysia.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Bridge Data Centres announces new data center in Malaysia*
ChinData’s Asia unit expands into Johor
















Bridge Data Centres announces new data center in Malaysia


ChinData’s Asia unit expands into Johor



www.datacenterdynamics.com


----------



## nazrey

*State of Microsoft Azure (Microsoft Cloud Data Centre)*
Kulai, Johor, MALAYSIA
















Microsoft Johor Data Center


Learn more about Microsoft Johor and the 3 sites within 15 miles of the datacenter in the Johor region. Complete with maps, specs, and Microsoft Azure news.




baxtel.com


----------



## nazrey

*GDS Johor: GDS plans 54MW hyperscale data center campus in Johor, Malaysia*
GDS has announced plans to build a 22,500 sqm (242,200 sq ft), 54MW hyperscale data center campus in Johor, Malaysia. This move follows the firm acquiring land in the Nusajaya Tech Park, Johor.
















GDS plans 54MW hyperscale data center campus in Johor, Malaysia


GDS has announced plans to build a 22,500 sqm (242,200 sq ft), 54MW hyperscale data center campus in Johor, Malaysia. This move follows the firm acquiring land in the Nusajaya Tech Park, Johor. A...




baxtel.com


----------



## nazrey

*TOP SOME MALAYSIAN LARGEST DATA CENTRES*


Data CentreSpace (sq ft.)MWLocationBridge Data Centres Cyberjaya MY02569,57015CyberjayaBridge Data Centres Bukit Jalil MY03440,00016Kuala Lumpur (2022)TM Klang Valley Core Data Centre (KVDC)400,000CyberjayaTM Iskandar Puteri Core Data Centre (IPDC)350,00020JohorBridge Data Centres Cyberjaya MY01296,3705CyberjayaGDS Johor242,20054Johor (2024: Phase1)AIMS Cyberjaya240,00050CyberjayaNTT Cyberjaya Campus, Cyberjaya 5 (CBJ5)107,0006.5Cyberjaya

AIMS CYBERJAYA






































Points Of Presence | AIMS Data Centre







www.aims.com.my












AIMS Cyberjaya Data Centre Products, Infineon, Melaka Products, Iskandar Boarding School, Nusajaya Products, Iskandar Gleneagles Medini Hospital (Obayashi) Products, JB Cocoa Factory Products, Kluang Specialist Hospital Products, Pengerang Cogeneration Plant RAPID Complex Products, PTP Products, Sekolah Ayer Manis, Kulai Products, Senai Airport City Products, TGV Cinema Aeon Bukit Indah Products, Upgrading Jetty, Sapura Lumut Products, Water Treatment Plant Products and etc from KTN Construction Sdn Bhd


Search Construction Works in Johor on newpages.com.my




www.newpages.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Moderna to launch Malaysian subsidiary, seeks partners in vaccine manufacturing & development*
By Farah Adilla - February 16, 2022 @ 8:27am
Moderna today announced plans to establish a new subsidiary in *Malaysia*, alongside three additional subsidiaries in *Taiwan, Singapore, and Hong Kong. *








Moderna to launch Malaysian subsidiary, seeks partners in vaccine manufacturing & development | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Moderna Inc is open to working with partners from Malaysia, be it in the manufacturing or vaccine development research, in its bid to make its platform technology available to the world, senior vice president for commercial vaccines Patrick N Bergstedt said.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

A new vision, first of its kind in Malaysia/ASEAN
Oil/Hydrogen fuel/EV Charging station, Sarawak




__ https://www.facebook.com/jonathan.ding/posts/10226996210549955











Another Record Number Of Newly Opened Hydrogen Refuelling Stations In 2021


----------



## nazrey

Four more to be build in Sarawak after Kuching.

Miri
Sri Aman
Bintulu
Sibu









Empat lagi stesen Petros dibina


Empat lagi stesen Petros dibina, Sarawak Update, Info Sarawak terkini, Berita Sarawak terbaru, Suara Sarawak, Sarawak Viral News



www.sanasinisinun.com


----------



## nazrey

*Mercedes-Benz's Asia-Pacific logistics hub in Johor still in early stages of planning, says top executive*
Sulhi Khalid February 25, 2022 14:17 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 25): Mercedes-Benz Malaysia president and chief executive officer Sagree Sardien said on Friday (Feb 25) that its planned Asia-Pacific aftersales logistics hub in Johor is still in the early stages of planning.
> 
> “This is a very exciting moment because we get to have delivery within the actual place. It creates a lot of opportunities, but we are in the early stages of planning this," she told reporters at the launch of the all-new Mercedes-Benz C-Class.
> 
> “This hub will be responsible for importing as well as storing of parts and distribution across Southeast Asia,” she added.
> 
> She declined to disclose the amount of investment allocated to build the hub except to say that it is "substantial".
> 
> Previously in October last year, Mercedes-Benz Malaysia shared that the new distribution hub at the Senai Airport City is expected to commence its operations in 2024.
> 
> A newly-established company, Mercedes Benz Parts Logistics Asia Pacific (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd, a 100% subsidiary of Mercedes-Benz, will operate the facility.
> 
> Earlier at the launch, Sagree said the all-new Mercedes-Benz C-Class is its bestselling model to date and since its introduction, over 10.5 million units had been delivered globally.
> 
> “Likewise in Malaysia, our customers love this vehicle as we continue to define the standards of comfort and innovation in the premium midsize sedan segment.
> 
> “We are very excited to introduce the new C-Class in Malaysia and with the latest edition, we are taking the next logical step on our road to a digital and sustainable future with a host of innovations that sets the benchmark in this segment,” she said.
> 
> Mercedes-Benz Malaysia sales and marketing (passengers cars) vice-president Michael Jopp said the new C-Class redefines its segment in several respects at once.
> 
> “Following the pinnacle of luxury in the S-Class, the second generation of MBUX (Mercedes-Benz User Experience) has already debuted in the new C-Class,” he said.
> 
> The new Mercedes-Benz C-Class will be available as completely built-up units in two variants. They are the C 200 Avantgarde Line and the C 300 AMG Line to be priced at RM288,334 and RM330,681 respectively.


Mercedes-Benz's Asia-Pacific logistics hub in Johor still in early stages of planning, says top executive










Senai Airport City









Senai International Airport - Senai Airport City


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

MALAYSIAN LARGEST CITIES
KUALA LUMPUR

Airbus MRO Sepang Aircraft Engineering Sdn Bhd
MIT Sloan School of Management
Universiti Malaya (UM)
University of Nottingham Malaysia Campus
University of Tsukuba Malaysia Campus
Alibaba Cloud Data Centre
Alibaba e-Fulfillment Hub
Volvo Assembly Plant
IKEA Regional Distribution Centre










PENANG

Intel manufacturing
B.Braun manufacturing
Boston Scientific manufacturing
HP Inc ink manufacturing
Honda motorcycle manufacturing
Wollongong University Penang Campus
Universiti Sains Malaysia (USM)
IKEA









JOHOR BAHRU

BMW Distribution Centre
Volkswagen Distribution Centre
Microsoft Cloud Data Centre
Newcastle University of Medicine Malaysia Campus
Southampton University Malaysia Campus
Universiti Teknologi Malaysia (UTM)
Legoland Malaysia
IKEA


----------



## nazrey

MALAYSIAN LARGEST CITIES
KUALA LUMPUR

Mitsui Lalaport NEW
Schlumberger Asia Center for Reliability and Efficiency
Monash University Malaysia Campus
Xiamen University Malaysia Campus
Heriot-Watt University Malaysia Campus
BMW Asia Technology Centre
DHL Express Gateway NEW
Spirit AeroSystems









PENANG

Dell manufacturing
NEC manufacturing
Western Digital manufacturing
Motorola manufacturing


JOHOR BAHRU

Reading University Malaysia Campus
Marlborough College Malaysia Campus
Shattuck-St. Mary's Forest City International School
Celestica manufacturing
Sungei Buloh Wetland Reserve, Singapore by Mark Tindale, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Johor Bahru (Iskandar Malaysia)




__ https://www.facebook.com/IskandarMalaysiaOfficial/posts/4979498848807456


----------



## nazrey

*BMW iX, new BMW i Charging facility arrives in Sarawak*
By Cars Bikes and Trucks - March 3, 2022 @ 5:00pm
The first-ever BMW iX and a new BMW i Charging facility arrives in Sarawak at the at *Regas Premium Auto Kuching* dealership.
















BMW iX, new BMW i Charging facility arrives in Sarawak | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: The first-ever BMW iX and a new BMW i Charging facility arrives in Sarawak at the at Regas Premium Auto Kuching dealership.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Subang Airport/Subang Aerotech Park International Tenants*

Spirit AeroSystems, Inc. (USA), Subang Airport
GE Aviation Engine (USA), Subang Airport
Airbus Helicopter (EU), Subang Airport
Senior plc (UK), Subang Aerotech Park
ExecuJet/Dassault Aviation (Switzerland/France), Subang Airport - 2024
Collins Aerospace (USA) , Subang Aerotech Park - 2024
Subang Aerotech Park










> NOTE:
> ExecuJet MRO Services was acquired by Dassault Aviation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Locations & Contacts | Company | Spirit AeroSystems
> 
> 
> Spirit AeroSystems' global headquarters is in Wichita, Kansas and has 7 locations worldwide. Find contact information for each location here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spiritaero.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airbus Helicopters Training Academy Malaysia
> 
> 
> Airbus Helicopters’ simulation centre in Malaysia is utilised by more than 40 organisations from 25 different countries for state-of-the-art training means and associated services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.airbus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senior PLC - Senior UPECA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sa-upeca.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collins Aerospace expands MRO facilities in Malaysia | New Straits Times
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The Collins Aerospace group is allocating over RM16 million to expand its maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) operations in Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Fujifilm Malaysia, UMMC collaborate to build first endoscopy training centre*
By Azanis Shahila Aman - March 21, 2022 @ 5:01pm


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/03/781919/fujifilm-malaysia-ummc-collaborate-build-first-endoscopy-training-centre


----------



## nazrey

​UPDATE:
*KLIA/KLIA Aeropolis International Tenants*

Airbus MRO/Sepang Aircraft Engineering (EU)
Alibaba Cainiao Network (China)
CAE Inc. (Canada)
Movenpick Hotel (Switzerland)
MotoGP (seasonal) (FIM)
Mitsui Outlet Park Expansion (Japan) - 2023
DHL Gateway (Germany) - 2023



> Sepang Aircraft Engineering (SAE), now a 100% subsidiary of Airbus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sepang Aircraft Engineering becomes a fully owned Airbus subsidiary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.airbus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHL to invest RM200m on auto-sort gateway at KLIA in 2023
> 
> 
> SEPANG, Oct 28 — Global logistic provider DHL Express plans to invest about RM200 million to build its first fully auto-sort gateway at Kuala Lumpur International Airport...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.malaymail.com


----------



## nazrey

*UCSI, MCMC to collaborate on 5G technology research, application*
Bernama March 22, 2022 20:01 pm +08








UCSI, MCMC to collaborate on 5G technology research, application


KUALA LUMPUR (March 22): The Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission (MCMC) and UCSI University have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to develop a strategic collaboration on Fifth Generation (5G) technology research and application.According to a statement from UCSI on...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*BNM, BIS and central banks of Australia, Singapore and South Africa develop experimental digital currencies platform*
Sulhi Khalid March 22, 2022 16:51 pm +08











































































> KUALA LUMPUR (March 22): Bank Negara Malaysia (BNM), together with the Bank for International Settlements (BIS) Innovation Hub, the Reserve Bank of Australia, the Monetary Authority of Singapore, and the South African Reserve Bank have developed the prototypes for a common platform that enable international settlements using multiple central bank digital currencies (mCBDCs).
> 
> In a statement Tuesday (March 22), BNM said this project — dubbed Project Dunbar and led by the Innovation Hub’s Singapore Centre — has proven that financial institutions could use CBDCs issued by participating central banks to transact directly with each other on a shared platform.
> 
> This has the potential to reduce reliance on intermediaries and correspondingly, the costs and time taken to process cross-border transactions, the central bank said.
> 
> “The successful completion of Project Dunbar has produced meaningful insights on how a multi-CBDC platform may potentially solve complex issues in the cross-border payment space. The project is a testament to the importance of central bank collaboration in supporting the development of next-generation payment infrastructures. We intend to carry these insights through other proofs of concept as we continue our CBDC exploration journey,” said BNM assistant governor Fraziali Ismail.
> 
> Meanwhile, BIS Innovation Hub Centre head Andrew McCormack said a common platform is the most efficient model for payments connectivity but is also the most challenging to achieve.
> 
> “Project Dunbar demonstrated that key concerns of trust and shared control can be addressed through governance mechanisms enforced by robust technological means, laying the foundation for the development of future global and regional platforms,” he said.
> 
> The project’s findings also affirmed that any such arrangement should be subject to the governance deemed appropriate by central bank participants, including allowing them to retain control of the application of rules on a jurisdictional and currency level, BNM said.
> 
> According to the central bank, the project identified three critical questions:
> 
> 
> Which entities should be allowed to hold and transact with CBDCs issued on the platform?
> How could the flow of cross-border payments be simplified while respecting regulatory differences across jurisdictions?
> What governance arrangements could give countries sufficient comfort to share critical national infrastructure such as a payments system?
> “The project proposed practical solutions for addressing these issues, which were validated through the development of prototypes that demonstrated the technical viability of multi-CBDC shared platforms for international settlements,” it added.











BNM, BIS and central banks of Australia, Singapore and South Africa develop experimental digital currencies platform


KUALA LUMPUR (March 22): Bank Negara Malaysia (BNM), together with the Bank for International Settlements (BIS) Innovation Hub, the Reserve Bank of Australia, the Monetary Authority of Singapore, and the South African Reserve Bank have developed the prototypes for a common platform that enable...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
*Senai Airport City International Tenants*
Johor Bahru, Johor












































BMW Parts Distribution Centre (Germany)
DHL Express Service Point (Germany)
Celestica Inc (Canada)
Hershey's (USA)
Dyson (UK)
Mercedes Benz Asia-Pacific logistics hub (Germany) - Planning











> Mercedes-Benz's Asia-Pacific logistics hub in Johor still in early stages of planning, says top executive


----------



## nazrey

*TNB unveils world's first power plant with most efficient gas turbine by GE*
By Azanis Shahila Aman - March 22, 2022 @ 1:59pm


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/03/782155/tnb-unveils-worlds-first-power-plant-most-efficient-gas-turbine-ge


----------



## nazrey

*Pos Malaysia collaborates with Saito University College to develop logistics professionals*
Surin Murugiah March 24, 2022 14:46 pm +08








Pos Malaysia collaborates with Saito University College to develop logistics professionals


KUALA LUMPUR (March 24): Pos Malaysia Bhd has inked a memorandum of agreement with Saito University College (Saito UC) to develop future logistics professionals through integrated learning opportunities.In a statement on Thursday (March 24), the national courier said key to the collaboration is...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Petronas partners WTR to commercialise co-developed robotic inspection device*
Bernama March 25, 2022 17:33 pm +08
Headquartered in Germany, WTR is an industrial inspection solutions provider and is part of the digital solutions segment of US energy technology company Baker Hughes. 








Petronas partners WTR to commercialise co-developed robotic inspection device


KUALA LUMPUR (March 25): Petroliam Nasional Bhd’s (Petronas) technology commercialisation arm Petronas Technology Ventures Sdn Bhd (PTVSB) has entered into a partnership with Waygate Technologies Robotics AG (WTR) to commercialise a jointly developed robotic inspection device called the BIKE...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*DOC2US appointed as industrial collaborator by Universiti Sains Malaysia*
Surin Murugiah March 29, 2022 10:22 am +08
Earlier this month, home-grown DOC2US bagged two awards — the SOBA 2021 Rising Star Award, where DOC2US was recognised as the best new, up-and-coming local enterprise that had displayed great potential to become a successful player in the local and international markets, and at the ASOCIO Awards, held in collaboration with the PIKOM Unicorn Tech Awards 2021, in the HealthTech (health technology) segment.
















DOC2US appointed as industrial collaborator by Universiti Sains Malaysia


KUALA LUMPUR (March 29): Digital health service provider DOC2US has been appointed as an official industrial collaborator by Universiti Sains Malaysia (USM).In a statement on Monday (March 28), the firm said the role is to impart DOC2US’ expertise and experience to students and staff of the...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*DRB-HICOM unit Deftech unveils Malaysia's first locally-designed and developed tactical UAV*
By NST Business - March 28, 2022 @ 4:15pm

The product was developed by DRB-HICOM Defence Technologies Sdn Bhd (Deftech), a subsidiary of DRB-HICOM Bhd and unveiled by Chief of Airforce general Datuk Seri Mohd Asghar Khan Goriman Khan.








DSA 2022: DEFTECH unveils Malaysia's first locally developed UAV


KUALA LUMPUR (March 28): The first locally developed tactical unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) was unveiled today on the opening day of the four-day 17th Defence Services Asia 2022 (DSA 2022) and National Security Asia 2022 (NATSEC Asia) exhibitions, held at the Malaysia International Trade and...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Honeywell collaborates with Petronas for strategic sustainability, digitalization and carbon neutral energy initiatives*
By Azanis Shahila Aman - March 28, 2022 @ 2:56pm










https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/03/783902/honeywell-collaborates-petronas-strategic-sustainability-digitalization-and


----------



## nazrey

*Porsche Kulim plant will be 100pct staffed by Malaysians*
By Nicholas King - March 28, 2022 @ 5:20pm








Sime Darby Bhd group chief executive officer Datuk Jeffri Salim Davidson said the plant, which is located at the group’s motor vehicle production and assembly facility here, would not only support the growth of its businesses across the automotive value chain in Malaysia but also create a pipeline of jobs to empower the local community.


> The launch of Porsche's Kulim assembly plant (Kedah) was officiated by the Raja Muda of Kedah Tengku Sarafudin Badlishah Ibni Al Aminul Karim Sultan Sallehuddin, Kedah minister Datuk Seri Haji Muhammad Sanusi Md Nor, along with Sime Darby, Porsche AG and Porsche Asia Pacific executive board members and management.
> 
> "The new assembly site in Malaysia meets specific market needs and operates alongside Porsche's established network of production sites in Europe. In particular, it meets comprehensive quality standards set forth by Porsche when assembling Porsche sports cars," said Albrecht Reimold, member of the executive board for production and logistics at Porsche.
> 
> "Additionally, the facility was built alongside our production philosophy: smart, lean and green. Therefore, the new assembly facility is not only a benchmark in efficiency and quality, but also in sustainability," he added.





https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/03/783986/porsche-kulim-plant-will-be-100pct-staffed-malaysians


----------



## nazrey

*Yondr Group plans 200MW hyperscale campus in Sedenak Tech Park*
By Azanis Shahila Aman - March 28, 2022 @ 3:19pm




> KUALA LUMPUR: Yondr Group has announced its entry into Malaysia with the development of a 200 megawatt (MW) hyperscale campus on 72.8 acres acquired from TPM Technopark Sdn Bhd.
> 
> *The land is strategically located in Sedenak Tech Park, a flagship data centre complex spanning 700 acres of land in Johor, Malaysia.
> 
> The hyperscale campus will be developed across multiple phases and will deliver a total capacity of 200MW when fully completed, with the first phase scheduled for delivery in 2024.*
> 
> With access to at least 600MW of capacity, dark fibre connectivity, scalable utilities and infrastructure, Sedenak Tech Park is home to some of the largest data and cloud players within the Southeast Asia region.
> 
> Yondr chief executive officer Dave Newitt said Malaysia is a significant part of its expansion plans within Southeast Asia.
> 
> Newitt said the company's ability to secure this critical location in Sedenak Tech Park complements its presence in Jakarta, Indonesia and further bolsters Yondr's strategic presence in this high growth market.
> 
> "Johor is close to other key data centre metros.
> 
> "This includes Singapore, which offers valuable interconnectivity routes, representing a true benefit for our clients, especially in combination with the scalability in meeting requirements of power and land," he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, TPM Technopark chairman Datuk Sri Akmal Ahmad said the company values Yondr's strategic decision to invest in Sedenak Tech Park as a testament of their confidence in its location and offerings as a world-class data hub for the region.
> 
> Akmal said the sheer scale of growing data consumption makes the development of hyperscale data centre infrastructures a compelling international and regional opportunity for both investors and operators.
> 
> "This exposure to Yondr's well-established partnerships with major hyperscale facilities will further fuel our technical infrastructure development dedicated to the nation and the region's fast-growing digital economy," he said.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/202...ans-200mw-hyperscale-campus-sedenak-tech-park


----------



## nazrey

TNB: Phase 2 restoration of Sultan Mahmud Power Station in Tasik Kenyir, Terengganu expected to be completed in June


KUALA LUMPUR (April 10): The second phase of restoration of the Sultan Mahmud Power Station (SJSM) in Tasik Kenyir, Terengganu, which was affected by floods in February, is expected to be completed in June.Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) in a statement on Sunday (April 10) said the restoration works...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

K-KOMM allocates RM4 bil for fibre optic installation in 4,000 schools


KOTA BHARU (April 10): The Communications and Multimedia Ministry (K-KOMM) has allocated a total of RM4 billion for the installation of Point of Presence (PoP) fibre optic network hubs involving nearly 4,000 schools nationwide.Its minister Tan Sri Annuar Musa said the installation of optical...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*King, Queen congratulate six students accepted into Harvard University*
Bernama April 07, 2022 01:22 am +08








King, Queen congratulate six students accepted into Harvard University


KUALA LUMPUR (April 6): The Yang di-Pertuan Agong Al-Sultan Abdullah Ri'ayatuddin Al-Mustafa Billah Shah and Raja Permaisuri Agong Tunku Hajah Azizah Aminah Maimunah Iskandariah have congratulated six Malaysian students who have been accepted into Harvard University.Through their post on the...




www.theedgemarkets.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/IstanaNegaraOfficial/posts/518514786390594


----------



## nazrey

*Oxford duo put Malaysia on map*
By Zaharah Othman - March 13, 2022 @ 8:10am








Dr Masliza Mahmod (left) and Dr Cheah Phaik Yeong at the former’s home in Oxford recently. Both are passionate about research. - Pic by Zaharah Othman


> LONDON: I had always harboured the hope of meeting Dr Cheah Phaik Yeong and Dr Masliza Mahmod, two celebrated Malaysian scientists at the University of Oxford, and be in the same room to hear them talk about their journey to one of the world's top research universities.
> 
> I also met Dr Masliza, associate professor of Cardiovascular Medicine, before she left for a working trip to Malaysia.
> 
> Although both had been at the university for more years than they care to remember, (Dr Cheah for 17 years and Dr Masliza for 12 years), this was only the second time that they met, if one doesn't count their cyberworld meeting two years ago shortly after Dr Masliza was mistakenly hailed as the "first" Malaysian woman to become an associated professor at the university.





https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2022/03/779575/oxford-duo-put-malaysia-map


----------



## nazrey

*First Ambulance partners YTL Communications to bring 5G smart ambulance services*
By Azanis Shahila Aman - April 15, 2022 @ 5:27pm










> KUALA LUMPUR: First Ambulance Services Sdn Bhd (FAS) has partnered with YTL Communications Sdn Bhd to bring the first 5G smart ambulance services to Malaysia.
> 
> The collaboration between the two companies aims to provide enhanced emergency care through YES 5G Smart Ambulance service, enabling new use cases such as remote telemetry of diagnostics and imaging, in addition to extended reality (XR) powered telemedicine service.
> 
> Since April 2020, FAS has embraced YTL Communications' YES Fleet to provide 4G-powered telematics solutions and has enjoyed a substantial reduction in vehicle maintenance along with improvement in driver and dispatch efficiency.
> 
> With in-vehicle Wi-Fi from YES Fleet, FAS is able to transmit patient information and diagnostics to the hospital from the ambulance.





https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/04/789172/first-ambulance-partners-ytl-communications-bring-5g-smart-ambulance


----------



## nazrey

Ismail Sabri wants UPSI to develop automotive research and training centre


TANJUNG MALIM (April 12): Prime Minister Datuk Seri Ismail Sabri Yaakob has suggested that Universiti Pendidikan Sultan Idris, which is located within the Automotive High-Tech Valley (AHTV) region, develop a Centre of Advanced Automotive Research and Training (CAART).He said this is to meet the...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Coway works with UM for first R&D centre outside South Korea*
By Farah Adilla - April 21, 2022 @ 12:30pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: South Korea's Coway is working with Universiti Malaya (UM) for its first international research and development (R&D) centre in Malaysia.
> 
> In a statement today, Coway Malaysia said it aimed to tap into the bright minds of professors and students in the engineering and science faculties to reach greater heights in its technological innovations.
> 
> "With this R&D centre, Coway Malaysia can carry out more in-depth research on how to improve its products, with Malaysians in mind.














https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/04/790614/coway-works-um-first-rd-centre-outside-south-korea


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE 2022: SELANGOR/KUALA LUMPUR/PUTRAJAYA INFRASTRUCTURES*


PROJECTCOMPLETIONMRT Putrajaya Line2022LRT Shah Alam Line2024Klang Valley Double Track Rehabilitation2026ECRL2027Thomson Hospital Expansion2022Sunway Medical Centre Bandar Sunway Expansion2023KPJ Damansara Perdana2022Cyberjaya Hospital2022Hospital Tanjung Karang2022International Medical University Hospital2023Serdang Hospital Cardiology Centre2022Endocrine Complex Putrajaya2022Universiti Tenaga Nasional (UNITEN) Open Lab2022Sunway International School2022Petronas Leadership Centre2022New Ampang Court2022Expressway: DASH2023Expressway: SUKE2023Expressway: EKVE2023Expressway: SPE2023










*NEW PROJECT/COMING SOON*


PROJECTCOMPLETIONMRT Circle Line2031Expressway: MEX 22030Universiti Malaya Specialist Centre Hospital Expansion2030


----------



## nazrey

*Pharmaniaga setting up RM300 million plant to produce halal insulin, vaccines*
Bernama May 15, 2022 18:45 pm +08










> TUMPAT (May 15): Pharmaniaga Bhd is setting up a RM300 million halal insulin and vaccine plant in Puchong, Selangor, which is expected to be fully completed by the end of 2023.
> 
> Group managing director Datuk Zulkarnain Md Eusope said the plant, which began construction two years ago, would start marketing activities in early 2024.
> 
> According to him, the plant will make Covid-19 and other vaccines as well as insulin with a production capacity of 100 million to 300 million doses annually.
> 
> "The pandemic has taught us that Malaysia should have drug security, so we are planning to achieve that as well as having discussions with the Science, Technology and Innovation Ministry and the Health Ministry.
> 
> "To date, our vaccine supply has been fully imported. Hence, with the plant, we will be able to develop vaccines ourselves in Malaysia through collaborations with Thailand, South Korea, and India, and thus ensure we are not dependent on other countries for vaccines," he told reporters after a house key handover ceremony organised by Pharmaniaga in Kampung Kubang Palas to help Che Aziz Che Teh, who lost his house in a fire.
> 
> Zulkarnain said his company has delivered 20.4 million doses of Covid-19 vaccine to the government and now has 14 million doses remaining.
> 
> He said Pharmaniaga is focusing on marketing the existing supply to the private sector, including private clinics.
> 
> "We also advise parents to bring in their children to get Covid-19 vaccine and booster doses to protect them against the virus, as only 30% of this group have received their shots," he said.
> 
> Elaborating on Sunday's ceremony, Zulkarnain said the RM80,000 house was presented to Che Aziz, who was injured and left homeless along with his family members in a fire incident on Oct 14 last year.
> 
> Pharmaniaga collaborated with UAC Bhd in providing the aid.











Pharmaniaga setting up RM300 million plant to produce halal insulin, vaccines


TUMPAT (May 15): Pharmaniaga Bhd is setting up a RM300 million halal insulin and vaccine plant in Puchong, Selangor, which is expected to be fully completed by the end of 2023.Group managing director Datuk Zulkarnain Md Eusope said the plant, which began construction two years ago, would start...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*HRD Corp to form strategic partnership with Johns Hopkins University*
Bernama May 16, 2022 16:00 pm +08










> PUTRAJAYA (May 16): HRD Corp, an agency under the Ministry of Human Resources, will enter into a strategic partnership with Johns Hopkins University which involves skills training programmes to ensure Malaysian workers are prepared for the digital future.
> 
> Human Resources Minister Datuk Seri M. Saravanan said the agreement on the strategic partnership was proposed when he visited Johns Hopkins University while in Washington, USA.
> 
> He said the collaboration included the provision of skills training programmes, especially in high and latest technology fields such as artificial intelligence (AI), 5G technology, cybersecurity, blockchain technology and several other programmes.
> 
> “I understand Johns Hopkins University was the first research university established in the US.
> 
> *“I believe HRD Corp can leverage the expertise possessed by Johns Hopkins University in high-tech courses, especially for the purpose of developing the skills of professionals,” he said in a statement on Monday (May 16).
> 
> Saravanan said HRD Corp and Johns Hopkins University will also work together to develop short-term training programmes to strengthen the marketability of the Malaysian workforce which will support the government's efforts in ensuring employment opportunities for all Malaysians.*
> 
> “In line with HRD Corp’s intention to obtain approval through short-term training, it will work to ensure that the training offered by registered training providers is also recognised by Johns Hopkins University.
> 
> “Additionally, I have recommended HRD Corp to use the joint venture opportunity with Johns Hopkins University to expand the acceptance of HRD Corp’s micro-credential initiative internationally, given that HRD Corp has introduced a micro-credential framework recently,” he said.
> 
> In the meantime, Saravanan said he has instructed HRD Corp to work with the National Institute of Public Administration (INTAN) to ensure senior government officials can undergo training programmes in the field of AI.
> 
> “This programme will provide exposure, as well as equip government officials with the understanding and skills needed in strengthening the leadership,” he said.











HRD Corp to form strategic partnership with Johns Hopkins University


PUTRAJAYA (May 16): HRD Corp, an agency under the Ministry of Human Resources, will enter into a strategic partnership with Johns Hopkins University which involves skills training programmes to ensure Malaysian workers are prepared for the digital future.Human Resources Minister Datuk Seri M...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Amazon web services expected to make major investment in Malaysia to develop data centres — Azmin Ali*
Niam Seet Wei/Bernama May 18, 2022 19:12 pm +08
On his meeting with Ammex Corporation on Tuesday , Azmin said the company is prepared to expand its glove imports from Malaysia. *American 60% of the company's glove imports are sourced from Malaysia.*








Senior Minister and Minister of International Trade and Industry Datuk Seri Mohamed Azmin Ali (seventh, right) seen having a meeting with Amazon early Tuesday (May 17, 2022). (Bernama pix)


> SEATTLE: Amazon Web Services Inc (AWS) is committed to realise Malaysia's potential as a data hub in Southeast Asia, and is expected to make a major investment this year to develop data centres in the country.
> 
> Senior Minister of International Trade and Industry Datuk Seri Mohamed Azmin Ali said the government has given approval to AWS to invest in the country, however, AWS has informed that it still has some things to iron out with the Malaysian Investment Development Authority (MIDA), the Ministry of International Trade and Industry (MITI) and the Ministry of Finance (MOF).
> 
> “As this involves high quality new technology, the government is prepared to study the requests made by AWS in order to encourage quality investments into Malaysia. We are discussing several new incentives which are more innovative and attractive to AWS so that it will build more data centres in Malaysia,” the minister told _Bernama_ and_ TV3_ after meeting representatives of AWS here on Tuesday (May 17).











Amazon web services expected to make major investment in Malaysia to develop data centres — Azmin Ali


SEATTLE: Amazon Web Services Inc (AWS) is committed to realise Malaysia's potential as a data hub in Southeast Asia, and is expected to make a major investment this year to develop data centres in the country. Senior Minister of International Trade and Industry Datuk Seri Mohamed Azmin Ali said...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*UKM becomes first Malaysian public university to open overseas with new branch in Qatar*
By Zarrah Morden Friday, 20 May 2022 12:25 PM MYT
*







*
The signing of the MoA between UKM and Regional Group Company Qatar was witnessed by the Minister of Higher Education of Malaysia Datuk Seri Noraini Ahmad (centre) May 17, 2022. — Picture courtesy of the Higher Education Ministry


----------



## nazrey

*Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)*
Main Campus, Bangi, Selangor









Notable alumni:

Sheikh Muszaphar Shukor, Malaysia's first astronaut
Syed Hussein Alatas, Malaysian academician, sociologist and politician
Anthony Loke Siew Fook, former Minister of Transport of Malaysia
Liow Tiong Lai, former Minister of Transport of Malaysia
Dr. Jemilah Mahmood, Chief of the Humanitarian Response Branch, United Nations Populations Fund (UNFPA) in New York
Razali Ibrahim, former Deputy Minister in the Prime Minister's Department
Ramlan Bin Ibrahim, diplomat, Permanent Representative of Malaysia to the United Nations
Mohamad Fuzi Harun, 11th Inspector-General of Royal Malaysian Police
Abdul Hamid Bador, 12th Inspector-General of Royal Malaysian Police
Mohd Zuki Ali, 15th Chief Secretary to the Government of Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

UKM is mastering in Engineering


World Ranking 2022Subject147Electrical and Electronic Engineering101-150Chemical Engineering101-150Civil and Structural Engineering151-200 Architecture & Built Environment151-200Mechanical, Aeronautical & Manufacturing Engineering









QS World University Rankings by Subject 2022


Discover which universities around the world are the best for your chosen subject with the QS World University Rankings by Subject 2022.




www.topuniversities.com


----------



## nazrey

*WORLD TOP 100 UNIVERSITY:*
UNIVERSITI MALAYA (UM) - SINCE 1905










NEW PROJECT:


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE 2022
*MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE OPERATORS*


OPERATOROPERATORTYPEOPERATION







Tenaga Nasional Berhad (TNB)ElectricityMauritius, Pakistan, India, Indonesia, UK







IHH Healthcare BerhadHealthcareSingapore, Brunei, Turkey, India, Greater China, Central and Eastern Europe







Ramsay Sime DarbyHealthcareIndonesia







Hong Leong GroupHealthcareIndonesia, Vietnam







Path LabHealthcareThailand, Indonesia







YTL Power International BerhadUtility IndustrySingapore, Indonesia, Australia, UK,







Malaysia Airport Holdings Berhad (MAHB)Airport ManagementIstanbul, Turkey







Air AsiaLow Cost AirlineThailand, India, Indonesia, Philippines







AxiataTelecommunicationBangladesh, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Cambodia, Indonesia







edotcoData Collection and UtilisationIndonesia, Thailand, Bangladesh, Pakistan, the Philippines, Myanmar, Cambodia, Sri Lanka







Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)EducationQatar (NEW 2022)







Limkokwing UniversityEducationBeijing, Gaborone, London, Maseru, Mbabane, Phnom Penh, Sierra Leone, Namataba.







Express Rail Link (ERL)TransportationMecca, Saudi Arabia (NEW 2022)







MyEGE-Gov Service ProviderIndonesia, Philippines







AIMSCloud Service ProviderThailand, Vietnam


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE 2022
> *MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE OPERATORS*
> 
> 
> OPERATOROPERATORTYPEOPERATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tenaga Nasional Berhad (TNB)ElectricityMauritius, Pakistan, India, Indonesia, UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHH Healthcare BerhadHealthcareSingapore, Brunei, Turkey, India, Greater China, Central and Eastern Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsay Sime DarbyHealthcareIndonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Path LabHealthcareThailand, Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YTL Power International BerhadUtility IndustrySingapore, Indonesia, Australia, UK,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia Airport Holdings Berhad (MAHB)Airport ManagementIstanbul, Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air AsiaLow Cost AirlineThailand, India, Indonesia, Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AxiataTelecommunicationBangladesh, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Cambodia, Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edotcoData Collection and UtilisationIndonesia, Thailand, Bangladesh, Pakistan, the Philippines, Myanmar, Cambodia, Sri Lanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)EducationQatar (NEW 2022)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limkokwing UniversityEducationBeijing, Gaborone, London, Maseru, Mbabane, Phnom Penh, Sierra Leone, Namataba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express Rail Link (ERL)TransportationMecca, Saudi Arabia (NEW 2022)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyEGE-Gov Service ProviderIndonesia, Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIMSCloud Service ProviderThailand, Vietnam


*edotco: Study shows tower companies can help MNOs save up to US$10 bil on infra sharing*
Sulhi Khalid June 01, 2022 18:31 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (June 1): Tower companies (towercos) can help mobile network operators (MNOs) save up to US$10 billion (RM43.80 billion) through infrastructure sharing and result in cumulative savings of up to US$67 billion (RM294 billion) for consumers due to affordable 5G connectivity by 2025, according to a study conducted by edotco Group and Roland Berger.
> 
> In a statement on Wednesday (June 1), edotco also highlighted that towercos can enable sustainable digital connectivity by reducing up to 17 million metric tonnes in carbon footprint by 2025.
> 
> The report, entitled “Towering Above: Building Tomorrow’s Digital Infrastructure in Asia” and launched during a panel discussion featuring edotco, Roland Berger and the International Finance Corporation (IFC) explores the critical roles and potential impact of towercos across nine key Asian markets — Malaysia, Indonesia, Thailand, Bangladesh, Pakistan, the Philippines, Myanmar, Cambodia and Sri Lanka. According to edotco, the report also demonstrates how towercos are stimulating sustainable digital connectivity to realise incremental socio-economic benefits for industries, societies and governments, in addition to assessing how key policies and regulatory reform recommendations can unlock such opportunities.
> 
> “While MNOs are rapidly expanding their network in low Average Revenue Per User (ARPU) markets such as Asia, they face a significant challenge in keeping their cost per GB under control, while striving to meet the industry demands and adhering to regulators’ intended policy and regulatory outcomes.
> 
> "These can only be addressed sustainably through a higher degree of infrastructure sharing,” said edotco Group Director of Strategy, Gayan Koralage.
> 
> The study also pointed out that despite Southeast Asia and South Asia being among the fastest growing sub-regions in terms of average data usage per user — MNOs have not been able to capitalize on the traffic trend.











edotco: Study shows tower companies can help MNOs save up to US$10 bil on infra sharing


KUALA LUMPUR (June 1): Tower companies (towercos) can help mobile network operators (MNOs) save up to US$10 billion (RM43.80 billion) through infrastructure sharing and result in cumulative savings of up to US$67 billion (RM294 billion) for consumers due to affordable 5G connectivity by 2025...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE 2022
> *MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE OPERATORS*
> 
> 
> OPERATOROPERATORTYPEOPERATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tenaga Nasional Berhad (TNB)ElectricityMauritius, Pakistan, India, Indonesia, UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHH Healthcare BerhadHealthcareSingapore, Brunei, Turkey, India, Greater China, Central and Eastern Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsay Sime DarbyHealthcareIndonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Path LabHealthcareThailand, Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YTL Power International BerhadUtility IndustrySingapore, Indonesia, Australia, UK,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia Airport Holdings Berhad (MAHB)Airport ManagementIstanbul, Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air AsiaLow Cost AirlineThailand, India, Indonesia, Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AxiataTelecommunicationBangladesh, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Cambodia, Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edotcoData Collection and UtilisationIndonesia, Thailand, Bangladesh, Pakistan, the Philippines, Myanmar, Cambodia, Sri Lanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)EducationQatar (NEW 2022)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limkokwing UniversityEducationBeijing, Gaborone, London, Maseru, Mbabane, Phnom Penh, Sierra Leone, Namataba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express Rail Link (ERL)TransportationMecca, Saudi Arabia (NEW 2022)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyEGE-Gov Service ProviderIndonesia, Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIMSCloud Service ProviderThailand, Vietnam


*TNB to expand global renewable energy footprint*
Bernama June 01, 2022 20:28 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (June 1): Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) through its New Energy Division is striving to future-proof its business by expanding its renewable energy (RE) footprint globally through mergers and acquisitions, asset development and establishing strategic partnerships with leading RE players.
> 
> Its wholly-owned subsidiary Vantage RE Ltd, launched on July 1, 2021, is currently operating and managing TNB's portfolio of RE assets in the United Kingdom and Europe, the national utility company said in a statement on Wednesday (June 1).
> 
> In October 2021, Vantage RE enhanced TNB’s RE portfolio and net-zero goals with the acquisition of a 49% stake in offshore wind farm Blyth Offshore Demonstrator Ltd from EDF Renewables, a subsidiary of the French utility company, Électricité de France, the statement said.
> 
> It has also completed its 100% acquisition of a 97.3 megawatt (MW) onshore wind portfolio in the UK in April 2022. Both acquisitions will help accelerate its environmental, social and governance agenda.
> 
> To date, it has an RE portfolio of 530MW, including offshore wind, onshore wind and solar farms in the UK; this underscores the national utility company's strategy to expand its RE portfolio in focus markets such as the UK and Europe.











TNB to expand global renewable energy footprint


KUALA LUMPUR (June 1): Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) through its New Energy Division is striving to future-proof its business by expanding its renewable energy (RE) footprint globally through mergers and acquisitions, asset development and establishing strategic partnerships with leading RE...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE 2022
> *MALAYSIAN INFRASTRUCTURE OPERATORS*
> 
> 
> OPERATOROPERATORTYPEOPERATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tenaga Nasional Berhad (TNB)ElectricityMauritius, Pakistan, India, Indonesia, UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHH Healthcare BerhadHealthcareSingapore, Brunei, Turkey, India, Greater China, Central and Eastern Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsay Sime DarbyHealthcareIndonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Path LabHealthcareThailand, Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YTL Power International BerhadUtility IndustrySingapore, Indonesia, Australia, UK,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia Airport Holdings Berhad (MAHB)Airport ManagementIstanbul, Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air AsiaLow Cost AirlineThailand, India, Indonesia, Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AxiataTelecommunicationBangladesh, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Cambodia, Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edotcoData Collection and UtilisationIndonesia, Thailand, Bangladesh, Pakistan, the Philippines, Myanmar, Cambodia, Sri Lanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)EducationQatar (NEW 2022)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limkokwing UniversityEducationBeijing, Gaborone, London, Maseru, Mbabane, Phnom Penh, Sierra Leone, Namataba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express Rail Link (ERL)TransportationMecca, Saudi Arabia (NEW 2022)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyEGE-Gov Service ProviderIndonesia, Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIMSCloud Service ProviderThailand, Vietnam


*YTL Power International completes Tuaspring Power Station acquisition for RM862.31 mil*
Sulhi Khalid June 01, 2022 19:55 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (June 1): YTL Power International Bhd via its wholly owned subsidiary YTL PowerSeraya Pte Ltd has completed the acquisition of Tuaspring Pte Ltd’s 396MW combined cycle gas turbine power plant in Singapore.
> 
> In a statement on Wednesday (June 1), the group said the purchase consideration was reduced to a purely cash consideration of SGD270.0 million (RM862.31 million) on completion from the original purchase consideration of SGD331.45 million (RM1.06 billion), which was to be settled via a combination of cash, together with shares and shareholder loans in the holding company of YTL PowerSeraya.
> 
> “Tuaspring’s combined cycle power station complements the Group’s existing power generation assets in Singapore, creating significant synergies across our portfolio of utility businesses.
> 
> “The Tuaspring plant is one of the most technologically advanced assets on Singapore’s power generation grid and this was a sound opportunity to acquire a well-structured, operating asset with a proven operational track record, enabling us to consolidate our power generation capacity in Singapore,” YTL Power Managing Director, Dato’ Yeoh Seok Hong.
> 
> The power station was commissioned in 2016 and was originally constructed as part of a desalination project under a private public partnership project with PUB, Singapore's National Water Agency.











YTL Power International completes Tuaspring Power Station acquisition for RM862.31 mil


KUALA LUMPUR (June 1): YTL Power International Bhd via its wholly owned subsidiary YTL PowerSeraya Pte Ltd has completed the acquisition of Tuaspring Pte Ltd’s 396MW combined cycle gas turbine power plant in Singapore.In a statement on Wednesday (June 1), the group said the purchase...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia, Microsoft announce MyDIGITAL GovTech Innovation partnership*
Bernama June 01, 2022 21:27 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (June 1): The Malaysian Government and Microsoft on Wednesday (June 1) announced the MyDIGITAL GovTech Innovation partnership, in a commitment to innovation, digital skills, and building economic resilience for Malaysia.
> 
> This announcement followed the Letter of Intent (LOI) signed between Microsoft and MyDIGITAL Corporation during Prime Minister Datuk Seri Ismail Sabri Yaakob’s visit to the United States in May 2022.
> 
> In a statement on Wednesday, Microsoft said the LOI identified areas of collaboration including developing cybersecurity capabilities, driving the adoption of digital technologies by the public sector, and nurturing skilled talent to grow the digital economy.











Malaysia, Microsoft announce MyDIGITAL GovTech Innovation partnership


KUALA LUMPUR (June 1): The Malaysian Government and Microsoft on Wednesday (June 1) announced the MyDIGITAL GovTech Innovation partnership, in a commitment to innovation, digital skills, and building economic resilience for Malaysia.This announcement followed the Letter of Intent (LOI) signed...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Smart Cities - How Solutions Built For Citizens Create Liveable Cities


Click / Tap image to enlarge Download High Resolution .owl-carousel{ z-index: 101 !important; text-align: center;}.owl-item p { font-size: 15px; margin: 10px;}.article-slider { border-bottom: 1px solid #888;}.field.field-name-body.field-type-text-with-summary {...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

US medical device company Insulet starts groundbreaking and construction of its new plant in Malaysia, USD 200 million investment expected in the next 5 years
@ Johor








Insulet Hosts Groundbreaking Ceremony for its New Manufacturing Facility in Malaysia








AME Elite’s industrial parks secure Insulet Corp’s first facility in Southeast Asia, continue to attract FDI


----------



## nazrey

Education, the key to Malaysia’s aspirations, says BMCC chairman


KUALA LUMPUR (June 1): To realise Malaysia’s ambition to grow its digital economy, education is key, according to the British Malaysian Chamber of Commerce (BMCC) Chairman Abrar A Anwar.Abrar, who is also Standard Chartered Bank Malaysia Managing Director and CEO, said that Malaysia needs to...




www.theedgemarkets.com




“Education is the backbone of a nation, and the UK has got a lot of campuses here — invested in campuses to provide world-class education to the students of Malaysia and there are also a lot of students who travel to the UK for education. [Therefore], one area that the UK has been contributing and will continue to contribute and where it has got a competitive advantage is education.


University​Location​University of Nottingham​Selangor​Newcastle University Medicine ​Johor​University of Reading​Johor​University of Southampton​Johor​Heriot-Watt University​Putrajaya​



CollegeLocationEpsom College​Negeri Sembilan​King Henry VIII College​Cyberjaya​Marlborough College​Johor​Westminster International College​Subang Jaya​


----------



## nazrey

SARAWAK
*Works on Samalaju hydrogen production plant set to start this year, says deputy minister*
BY RINTOS MAIL ON JUNE 5, 2022, SUNDAY AT 7:00 AM








Works on Samalaju hydrogen production plant set to start this year, says deputy minister


KUCHING (June 5): The construction of the hydrogen production factory in Samalaju, Bintulu is expected to kick off this year. In stating this, Deputy Minister for Energy and Environmental Sustainability Dr Hazland Abang Hipni said the project, hailed as the first of its kind in Sarawak, would be




www.theborneopost.com


----------



## nazrey

*MEASAT-3d satellite - To be launch 23 June 2022*
























MEASAT-3d satellite is launching on 23 June, will enable high-speed broadband up to 100Mbps - SoyaCincau


MEASAT-3d will be launched from French Guiana on 22nd June. Besides increasing capacity for Astro Direct-to-Home service, the satellite will provide high-speed broadband up to 100Mbps for underserved rural areas.




soyacincau.com


----------



## nazrey

Inaugural Sarawak-Korea Energy Business Forum tomorrow


KUCHING (June 8): The Sarawak government and the Embassy of the Republic of Korea in Malaysia are jointly organising the ‘Sarawak-Korea Energy Business Forum 2022’ to be held tomorrow (June 9) at the Waterfront Hotel here. The event’s objectives are to bring together all stakeholders in the field




www.theborneopost.com












Abang Jo: Sarawak to work closely with South Korea in energy development


KUCHING (June 9): Sarawak looks forward to a more robust collaboration with South Korea in energy development including hydrogen and Sustainable Aviation Fuel (SAF), said Datuk Patinggi Tan Sri Abang Johari Tun Openg. The Premier of Sarawak said he was glad to see South Korean companies like Sams




www.theborneopost.com












Premier: Sarawak to be Southeast Asia's renewable energy powerhouse


KUCHING (June 9): Sarawak is positioning itself to be Southeast Asia's powerhouse for affordable, reliable and renewable energy, said Premier Datuk Patinggi Tan Sri Abang Johari Tun Openg. He pointed out that Sarawak will maintain at least 60 per cent of its power generation capacity mix from ren




www.theborneopost.com












South Korea showing interest in investing in Sarawak's hydrogen energy sector, says PM's special envoy


SERIAN (June 8): South Korea is showing interest in investing in the hydrogen energy sector in Sarawak, said Dato Sri Richard Riot Jaem. According to the Prime Minister’s Special Envoy to Japan, South Korea and Taiwan, the matter will be discussed in more detail during the Sarawak and South Korea




www.theborneopost.com


----------



## nazrey

@ Kuching, Sarawak




























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503215599719096325


----------



## nazrey

> SJMC to hold Malaysia’s first multidisciplinary oncology symposium
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Ramsay Sime Darby Healthcare Subang Jaya Medical Centre (SJMC) is organising the first Multidisciplinary Oncology Symposium Malaysia (MOSM) 2017, which will take place from May 11 to May 14, 2017.Targeting doctors and other healthcare professionals, the conference will feature a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theedgemarkets.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJMC unveils IORT for early-stage cancer treatment
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 15): Ramsay Sime Darby Health Care Group's Subang Jaya Medical Centre (SJMC) has launched an innovative radiation treatment for its patients in early stages of cancer.The treatment, known as Intraoperative Radiation Therapy (IORT), was launched over the weekend at a one-day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theedgemarkets.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJMC bags five Global Health Asia-Pacific Awards
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (Sept 22): Subang Jaya Medical Centre (SJMC) bagged five awards at the recent Global Health Asia-Pacific Awards 2021, including ‘Best Hospital of the Year’ for the second year in a row.In a statement today, the hospital said its achievements in cutting-edge genetic and molecular...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theedgemarkets.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJMC performs first total knee replacement surgery as day care service in Malaysia
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (April 11): Subang Jaya Medical Centre (SJMC) has performed the first total knee replacement (TKR) surgery as a day care service in Malaysia.In a statement on Monday (April 11), SJMC said the revolutionary procedure enables patients to walk home on the day of their TKR surgery.It...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theedgemarkets.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...










*SJMC wins Malaysia best hospital award from Frost & Sullivan*
By NST Business - July 15, 2022 @ 5:44pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: For the second year running, Subang Jaya Medical Centre (SJMC) was named winner of the prestigious Frost & Sullivan Asia Pacific Best Practices Award for Malaysia Best Hospital Company of The Year
> 
> Bryan Lin, chief executive Officer of SJMC, said as a household name in Malaysia's private healthcare, it had always been committed to clinical excellence, medical advancement and patient-centric care.
> 
> Each year, Frost & Sullivan presents a Company of the Year award to the organisation that demonstrates excellence in terms of growth strategy and implementation in its field.
> 
> *The award recognises a high degree of innovation with products and technologies and the resulting leadership in terms of customer value and market penetration.*
> 
> "As a trusted name since 1985, we are proud to be a hospital of many firsts. In the private healthcare sector, SJMC conducted the first open heart surgery, stem cell transplant, live-related paediatric liver transplant and brain neurosurgery," Lin said a statement.
> 
> Recently, he said SJMC had performed the first daycare total knee replacement surgery and achieved a milestone of 800 bone marrow transplants performed since 1999.
> 
> "We've also stamped another first in offering tomography services for efficient and high-precision cancer treatment as well as digital PET/CT services. This means better precision, reduced radiation, and shorter time for our patients."
> 
> According to Siddharth Shah, research manager for Frost & Sullivan, SJMC had seamlessly assimilated into the post-pandemic private medical care scene and emerges as a leader in providing contactless home care as a permanent mode of care delivery, an extensive offering unique to the market.
> 
> "SJMC meets with patients to assess their specific needs and develop tailored solutions with roadmaps for seamless execution. This foundational approach establishes ongoing trust with customers for long-lasting relationships extending throughout the service lifecycle," explained Azza Fazar, best practices research analyst for Frost & Sullivan.
> 
> SJMC, which is part of the Ramsay Sime Darby Health Care Group, has a capacity of 444 beds.





https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/07/813736/sjmc-wins-malaysia-best-hospital-award-frost-sullivan










SJMC well positioned to drive private hospital space into next growth phase, says Frost & Sullivan


KUALA LUMPUR (July 14): Subang Jaya Medical Centre (SJMC) is well positioned to drive the private hospital space into its next growth phase, capturing market share and sustaining its leadership in the coming years, according to Frost & Sullivan.In a statement on Tuesday (July 12), the firm said...




www.theedgemarkets.com





SJMC


----------



## nazrey

*Aerodyne eyes to expand its tech solutions to India's agricultural market *
By Bernama - July 15, 2022 @ 8:14am


> KUALA LUMPUR: Aerodyne Group is eyeing to expand its business by providing drone technology, data technology, and digital transformation (DT3) solutions to India's agricultural market next month.
> 
> Founder and group chief executive officer Kamarul A. Muhamed said Aerodyne is making this move since their solutions have established a strong foothold in Malaysia and Indonesia recently.
> 
> "There is a major push for this technology by the government over there; we have done the market study and some people have already started (providing) it.
> 
> "So I am going to India in the first week of August to start the operations," he said during a MIDF Conversations webinar today.
> 
> Kamarul said Aerodyne has a stable presence in Malaysia and the use of advanced digital technology and other DT3 solutions in agriculture can enable Malaysia to reduce its dependence on cheap labour.
> 
> He said some of his clients have reported yield increases of more than 30 per cent yield and DT3 solutions have also helped trees to survive.
> 
> "We have hyper spectral sensors (which are able to) detect which trees are sick. Clients have saved about RM235 million from dying trees," he said.
> 
> He added that the recent food security issue is a serious problem and solutions using technology must be used to manage and accelerate agro-industry growth.
> 
> On another note, Kamarul said Aerodyne has also ventured into the agricultural sector; the company has 100 hectares of land and is looking forward to scaling up its businesses.
> 
> To date, he said the company has an order book of about RM400 million in agricultural produce.– BERNAMA


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/07/813572/aerodyne-eyes-expand-its-tech-solutions-indias-agricultural-market


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Shell and Porsche Asia Pacific* today announced the start of operations of a HPC station in Tangkak, Johor. This HPC station marks the start of the construction of 12 charge points at six Shell stations strategically located along Malaysia’s North-South highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.grandprix.co.th/porscheasiapacific-shell-evcharging/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell and Porsche extend electric vehicle high-performance charging network from Malaysia to Thailand
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur, January 13, 2022 – Customers will be able to charge their electric vehicles (EV) quickly along the North South Highway in Malaysia for a reliable and seamless drive from Singapore through Malaysia to Thailand later this year. This will be the first high-performance charging (HPC)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shell.com.my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Performance Charging Is Here
> 
> 
> Southeast Asia’s first cross-border 180kW high performance charging (HPC) network is here! We’re bringing one of the highest charging capacities for EVs across Malaysia and Singapore to your nearest Shell Recharge HPC station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shell.com.my


Dutch Investment
*Shell Recharge*
Shell Recharge EV fast charging tested in Malaysia – 180 kW of DC power in a Porsche Taycan in Tangkak (Johor)!








































Shell Recharge EV fast charging tested in Malaysia – 180 kW of DC power in a Porsche Taycan in Tangkak! - paultan.org


Use our referral code R88W3N2T when you download the ParkEasy app and you’ll get some free credits to try it out. Electric vehicles are the talk of the town, now that these cars are (almost) …




paultan.org


----------



## nazrey

EU welcomes collaboration with Malaysia in digital banking development


KUALA LUMPUR (July 20): The European Union (EU) is open to a strategic collaboration with Malaysia in the development of digital banking initiatives, in an effort to enhance the interconnectivity between the two parties.EU Commissioner Johannes Hahn said any form of collaboration is positive in...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia to be manufacturing hub for Ericsson's 5G equipment in APAC*
Bernama July 23, 2022 15:37 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (July 23): Malaysia has been selected as a manufacturing hub for 5G telecom equipment in the Asia Pacific (APAC) region, producing Ericsson's latest and most advanced 5G radios beginning from the third quarter of this year.
> 
> Its president and chief executive officer (CEO) for Malaysia, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh David Hägerbro said Malaysia will be the first in Southeast Asia to manufacture Ericsson's 5G equipment for domestic and regional markets.
> 
> "Supporting the decision to make Malaysia a regional manufacturing hub are the availability of a skilled workforce and the strong infrastructure that Malaysia offers.
> 
> "It is also an expression of Ericsson’s long-term commitment to the country, including the 5G network that we are rolling out," he said in a statement on Saturday (July 23).
> 
> On Friday, Ericsson group president and CEO Borje Ekholm together with Hägerbro called on Prime Minister Datuk Seri Ismail Sabri Yaakob in Putrajaya to further discuss Ericsson's commitment to Malaysia.
> 
> According to Hägerbro, in line with these manufacturing plans, Ericsson will be stepping up its investments and creating more employment opportunities in the country.
> 
> "Complementing the manufacturing will be our regional distribution centre at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) as well as the maintenance and support centre in Shah Alam which will allow us to improve response and delivery of support services to customers in the APAC region," he added.
> 
> In addition, he said Ericsson has also initiated the Ericsson Educate — a partnership with Universiti Teknologi Malaysia (UTM) and Digital Nasional Bhd — to help educate Malaysian students on 5G and other emerging technologies.
> 
> "The collaboration is expected to reach up to 1,200 students in the first year and will enable UTM students to participate and contribute to the country’s digital economy and Industry 4.0 transformation.
> 
> "In fact, Malaysia's first innovation centre to research and test 5G technology was set up by Ericsson at UTM in 2016," he said.











Malaysia to be manufacturing hub for Ericsson's 5G equipment in APAC


KUALA LUMPUR (July 23): Malaysia has been selected as a manufacturing hub for 5G telecom equipment in the Asia Pacific (APAC) region, producing Ericsson's latest and most advanced 5G radios beginning from the third quarter of this year.Its president and chief executive officer (CEO) for...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Tex Cycle's JV unit inks 20-year PPA in Thailand*
Chester Tay July 20, 2022 19:15 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (July 20): ACE Market-listed home-grown scheduled waste recycling company *Tex Cycle Technology (M) Bhd*'s joint venture (JV) unit has inked a 20-year solar power purchase agreement (PPA) with Thailand-based Bothong Rubber Fund Cooperative Ltd.
> 
> In a filing with Bursa Malaysia on Wednesday (July 20), Tex Cycle said that pursuant to the PPA, its JV unit EFS MySolar (Thailand) Co Ltd will design, construct, instal, own, operate and maintain a solar photovoltaic energy generating system with the capacity of 999.24 kilowatts of electricity at the premises of Bothong Rubber Fund.
> 
> The authorised director of Bothong Rubber Fund is Pracha Sapphipattana.
> 
> Tex Cycle said this PPA is expected to contribute positively to its future earnings.
> 
> Shares of Tex Cycle closed unchanged at 44 sen apiece, giving it a market capitalisation of RM112.72 million.











Tex Cycle's JV unit inks 20-year PPA in Thailand


KUALA LUMPUR (July 20): ACE Market-listed home-grown scheduled waste recycling company Tex Cycle Technology (M) Bhd's joint venture (JV) unit has inked a 20-year solar power purchase agreement (PPA) with Thailand-based Bothong Rubber Fund Cooperative Ltd.In a filing with Bursa Malaysia on...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Ten potential unicorns in Malaysia, according to report by HSBC, KPMG*
Shazni Ong July 25, 2022 16:55 pm +08
























Ten potential unicorns in Malaysia, according to report by HSBC, KPMG


KUALA LUMPUR (July 25): A report by HSBC and KPMG titled "Emerging Giants in Asia Pacific" has identified 10 potential unicorns in Malaysia.These companies — which the report dubbed "Emerging Giants" — are Boost Holdings, Exabytes, Jirnexu, Presto Mall, Mindvalley, Neurogine, Eatcosys, Says...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*ParkCity Medical Centre inks deal with ManagedCare for patient care management and rehabilitation solutions*
Surin Murugiah July 28, 2022 10:54 am +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (July 28): Ramsay Sime Darby Health Care Group's ParkCity Medical Centre (PMC) has inked a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with ManagedCare Sdn Bhd to provide patient care management and rehabilitation solutions.
> 
> The MOU with ManagedCare will see care management and concierge services being made available at PMC to assess post-discharge care requirements, including home rehabilitation, home or nursing care, and caregiver training, among others.
> 
> In a statement on Wednesday (July 27), PMC acting chief executive officer (CEO) Dr Ong Kuo Ghee said in the aftermath of the Covid-19 pandemic, healthcare providers must continue to evolve to not just better meet changing needs, but to enhance value for patients.











ParkCity Medical Centre inks deal with ManagedCare for patient care management and rehabilitation solutions


KUALA LUMPUR (July 28): Ramsay Sime Darby Health Care Group's ParkCity Medical Centre (PMC) has inked a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with ManagedCare Sdn Bhd to provide patient care management and rehabilitation solutions.The MOU with ManagedCare will see care management and concierge...




www.theedgemarkets.com



































Desa ParkCity - ParkCity Medical Centre







www.desaparkcity.com









ParkCity Medical Centre | PMC







parkcitymedicalcentre.com


----------



## nazrey

IHH, Prodia to strengthen medical tourism between Malaysia, Indonesia


JAKARTA (July 29): IHH Healthcare Bhd and PT Prodia Widyahusada Tbk have signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to provide options for comprehensive healthcare services to Prodia customers seeking medical treatment in Malaysia.IHH’s partnership with Prodia, Indonesia's largest laboratory...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Google Cloud regions to include Malaysia


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 10): Google Cloud — a suite of cloud computing services offered by American tech giant Google LLC — has announced plans to add cloud regions in Malaysia to meet growing demand for cloud services in Asia-Pacific.Malaysia will be among three additional countries, besides Thailand...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Cradle, Microsoft Malaysia collaborate to empower startups in Malaysia


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 9): Cradle Fund Sdn Bhd and Microsoft Malaysia will collaborate in empowering startups in Malaysia to scale innovative results at a global level.The collaboration through the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MOU) between Cradle, an agency under the Ministry of Science...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Apple jumps onto Malaysia’s mobile payment bandwagon


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 9): Apple has partnered with Ambank, Maybank and Standard Chartered Malaysia to offer its mobile payment services to Malaysian customers.“Customers with Visa and Mastercard cards from banks including AmBank, Maybank and Standard Chartered Bank can now use Apple Pay, with...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Cambridge medical institute seeks to optimise educational links with Malaysian students


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 9): The Cambridge Institute of Therapeutic Immunology and Infectious Disease (CITIID), housed within the Jeffrey Cheah Biomedical Centre (JCBC) in Cambridge, the UK, looks to optimise educational connections with Malaysian students.CITIID director Professor Ken Smith, who is...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*The 5G Experience in APAC’s biggest cities*
August 16, 2022 by Sam Fenwick
In this new analysis, Opensignal has analyzed the 5G Experience in 11 of the largest cities in the Asia Pacific region. 5G will eventually become a ubiquitous mobile technology and is traveling down the same path as 4G to offering national service. However, for now 5G comes into its own in urban areas where operators have sought to serve the greatest number of users quickly and have used new 5G mid-band spectrum to help relieve congestion on existing 4G networks. 








Perhaps unsurprisingly, given South Korea’s dominance in this category in our recent Benchmarking the Global 5G Experience update, our users in Seoul observed the fastest average 5G download speeds. They clocked up 453.1 Mbps, which was 76.5 Mbps or 20.3% faster than the speeds observed in the next fastest city, Kuala Lumpur. Speaking of which, our users in Kuala Lumpur enjoyed the fastest 5G Upload Speed — 52.8 Mbps, which was 12.2-13.7 Mbps faster than the 5G Upload Speed seen in the next two cities — Seoul (40.6 Mbps) and Taipei (39.1 Mbps). 

Kuala Lumpur tops the table because of the specific market situation with 5G in Malaysia. Many of the country’s operators are not yet using Malaysia’s national wholesale 5G network — Digital Nasional Berhad (DNB). The main operator that is using DNB — Yes — only launched relatively recently. Yes began with a soft launch in December 2021 before doing a full commercial launch in late May 2022. As a result, the DNB is currently operating with much fewer users and a much lighter load than most 5G city networks across the region. 
































The 5G Experience in APAC’s biggest cities


In this new analysis, Opensignal has analyzed the 5G Experience in 11 of the largest cities in the Asia Pacific region. 5G will eventually become a ubiquitous mobile technology and is traveling down the same path as 4G to offering national service. However, for now 5G comes into its own in urban...




www.opensignal.com












Opensignal: KL only behind Seoul for 5G download speed in Apac region, leads on upload speed


KUALA LUMPUR, Aug 16 — Kuala Lumpur is only behind Seoul in terms of 5G download speeds among major metropolitan cities in the Asia-Pacific, according to Opensignal's latest...




www.malaymail.com


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia at 23% renewable energy installation to date, aims to hit 40% by 2035 — deputy minister


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 16): Malaysia has reached 23% installation of renewable energy (RE), and is planning to hit 40% by 2035.Deputy Energy and Natural Resources Minister Datuk Ali Biju said the transition of Malaysia's electricity supply system towards a low-carbon energy system is outlined in the...




www.theedgemarkets.com





*Tenaga Nasional to invest RM20bil a year till 2050 to fast track net zero emission goal*
By Asila Jalil - August 17, 2022 @ 1:32pm








President and chief executive officer Datuk Indera Baharin Din said the investment would pave the way for TNB’s journey towards its net zero aspiration and open opportunities in more than doubling its earnings.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/08/823099/tenaga-nasional-invest-rm20bil-year-till-2050-fast-track-net-zero-emission


----------



## nazrey

*TNB, Petronas inks MoU to drive decarbonisation solutions*
By NST Business - August 19, 2022 @ 5:53pm







The MoU was signed by TNB president and chief executive officer (CEO) Datuk Indera Ir Baharin Din and Petronas president and group CEO Datuk Tengku Muhammad Taufik.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/08/823824/tnb-petronas-inks-mou-drive-decarbonisation-solutions


----------



## nazrey

*U Mobile offers industry-first 1,000 gigabytes of high-speed data at under RM100*
By Sharen Kaur - August 18, 2022 @ 6:18pm








U Mobile claimed that it was the first telco to offer a massive 1TB of high-speed 4G/5G-ready data with its new U Postpaid 98.


> KUALA LUMPUR: U Mobile, which is partially owned by Tan Sri Vincent Tan and Singapore's investment company Temasek, is offering "unbeatable" 5G-ready postpaid plans including an industry-first 1,000GB (1TB) of high-speed data.
> 
> U Mobile claimed that it was the first telco to offer a massive 1TB of high-speed 4G/5G-ready data with its new U Postpaid 98.
> 
> It also unveiled the all-new 5G-ready postpaid line-up with U Postpaid 68, with "an unbeatable full suite of features that meets customers' connectivity and lifestyle needs.
> 
> U Mobile reportedly is one of six main mobile network operators that had agreed to take up equity in a state-controlled 5G wholesale provider, Digital Nasional Bhd.
> 
> U Mobile chief marketing officer Navin Manian said the new postpaid plans were timely given that customers' needs had evolved in the past two years since Covid-19 started.
> 
> 
> "We have been looking at the customer evolving trends over the last two years and we notice a few things. The first thing is the increased data usage which explains why we are giving up to 1,000 GBs on the plans. The second thing is that we are noticing more and more customers travelling, especially post-pandemic which is why we constructed a plan that gives you free global roaming and it covers 63 countries.
> 
> "The third one is smart devices. More and more people are buying 5G devices but the price keeps going up, which is why we are giving flexible financing options to our customers through you pay later or you save more. The final one is connectivity for the whole family. You can connect the whole family, high-speed, without breaking the bank which is why we are offering the sharing element of the same 1,000 GB pool," he said.
> 
> According to Manian, the company would be unveiling more 5G-ready postpaid and the higher-end segment of postpaid packages over the next 15 months.
> 
> "We will be busy this year and in 2023. In terms of the company's performance, we hope to do better and grow. We have done well over the years. We have a strong customer base of over 7 million and it is growing," he told the New Straits Times after the unveiling yesterday.
> 
> U MObile said customers were able to experience true worry-free connectivity at just RM98.
> 
> "U Postpaid 98 customers can share their huge 1,000GB of high-speed data and unlimited calls with up to six family members for only RM38 per line, making it the most unbeatable family option in the market today."
> 
> Customers shopping for a new 5G device also have the option of getting the device in instalment with zero monthly interest via U Mobile's U PayLater, or with U SaveMore, which offers more savings on the device.
> 
> The U Postpaid 68 plan is suitable for individuals looking for the best value.
> 
> For RM68 per month, customers get a whopping 100GB of high-speed 4G/5G-ready data.
> 
> They will also get to enjoy unbeatable savings on a new 5G device if they bundle it with U Postpaid 68 via U SaveMore.
> 
> Both postpaid plans are poised to fulfill Malaysians' wanderlust as the telco is offering 15GB of data monthly to roam for free in 63 destinations, including popular locations like the UK, US, South Korea, Portugal, Turkey, Thailand and Singapore.
> 
> On top of free roaming data, customers will also enjoy free incoming calls from any of the 63 destinations when abroad.
> 
> "This new line-up of 5G-ready postpaid plans from U Mobile represents a significant shift in our approach to responding to customers' evolving needs.
> 
> "With U Postpaid 98 and U Postpaid 68, we have been very focused on ensuring the plans are unbeatable and also full-fledged in terms of services, with all the high-speed data you could ever need, accessible in pricing, 5G -ready, and meets a family's total needs, especially in this tough economic climate," Manian said.





https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/08/823505/u-mobile-offers-industry-first-1000-gigabytes-high-speed-data-under-rm100


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIAN PRIVATE HOSPITAL OPERATORS*


PRIVATE​OPERATORHOSPITAL/NETWORK/
BRANDIHH






IHH Healthcare Berhad
Pantai Hospital
Gleneagles Hospital
IMU Hospital
Acibadem (Turkey)
Fortis (India)
Prince Court
Parkway
Mount Elizabeth
KPJ






KPJ Healthcare Berhad
KPJ Specialist Hospital
Ramsay Sime Darby






Ramsay Sime Darby Health Care Group
Sime Darby Medical Centre
SJMC
Columbia Asia






Hong Leong Group
Columbia Asia Hospital
Sunway






Sunway Healthcare
Sunway Medical Center
TMC






TMC Life Sciences Berhad
Thomson Hospital Kota Damansara (Selangor)
KMI






TDM Berhad
Kuantan Medical Centre
Kuala Terengganu Specialist Hospital
Kelana Jaya Medical Centre
Taman Desa Medical Centre
Island Hospital






Island Hospital Sdn Bhd
Island Hospital (Penang)
MSU Medical Centre 
(MSUMC)






Management and Science University (MSU)
MSU Medical Centre 
(MSUMC) (Selangor)
UCSI​







UCSI University
UCSI Hospital (Negeri Sembilan)
UTAR






UTAR University
UTAR Hospital (Perak)


KPJ





Best Hospital Malaysia | Leading Specialist Hospital


KPJ Healthcare is a leading specialist hospital providing comprehensive care and treatment to a wide range of specialties in Malaysia. Contact us now!




www.kpjhealth.com.my












(From left to right) Datuk Mohd Farid Salim, Covering Chief Operating Officer, KPJ Healthcare Bhd; Datuk Mohd Shukrie Mohd Salleh, President & Managing Director, KPJ Healthcare Bhd; and Dr. Ahmad Syukri Jamaludin, Regional CEO, Covering Central Region II, KPJ Healthcare Bhd, commemorating KPJ Healthcare winning Best Hospital of the Year in Malaysia at the GlobalHealth Asia Pacific Awards Ceremony in Marriot Sukhumvit Hotel, Bangkok, Thailand.








KPJ named Best Hospital of the Year in Malaysia for 2022


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 18): KPJ Healthcare Bhd has been named as the Best Hospital of the Year in Malaysia for the fourth time at the GlobalHealth Asia Pacific Healthcare and Hospital Awards 2022.KPJ Healthcare has previously won in the same category in 2017, 2018 and 2021.In a statement on Thursday...




www.theedgemarkets.com




*KPJ *
AMPANG PUTERI, KUALA LUMPUR

BANDAR DATO' ONN, JOHOR

KOTA KINABALU, SABAH

MIRI, SARAWAK

DAMANSARA PERDANA, SELANGOR (NEW 2022)


----------



## nazrey

Tekmark Group Partners Firstlight Media to Develop the Nation’s Next Generation OTT & IPTV Deployment


Tekmark Group through its wholly owned subsidiary, Tekmark Broadcast Sdn Bhd is entering into an exclusive partnership with Firstlight Media to help Malaysia’s Broadcast and Media Industry navigate the future of Over-the-Top (OTT) Media Services and next generation Internet Protocol Television...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*PROJECT UPDATE: 
KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR INFRASTRUCTURES*
PUBLIC TRANSPORT


LINEPROJECTCOMPLETE







KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 22026-2027







KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 22026-2027







Kuala Lumpur Additional Vehicle 27 (KLAV 27)2023-2024
19 new trains







Shah Alam Line - 37 km2024







Putrajaya Line Phase 2 - 57.7 km202313Circle Line - 50.8 km2028-2030ECRLEast Coast Rail Link - 655 km2026-2027INTERCITY BUSIntegrated Transport Terminal - Gombak2023

HEALTHCARE


HOSPITALPROJECTCOMPLETEPutrajaya Hospital Annex: Endocrine Complex (COMPLETED)Public2022Serdang Hospital Annex: Cardiology Centre (COMPLETED)Public2022Hospital Cyberjaya (COMPLETED)Public2022Hospital Tanjung Karang (COMPLETED)Public2022KPJ Damansara (COMPLETED)Private2022KPJ Riverview Kuala SelangorPrivate2024Sunway Medical Centre Expansion Bandar SunwayPrivate2023Sunway Medical Centre Expansion Sunway VeloCityPrivate2023International Malaysia University (IMU) Teaching HospitalPrivate2023Universiti Malaya Specialist Centre (UMSC)Private2025Thomson Hospital Expansion Kota DamansaraPrivate2023

EXPRESSWAY (TOLLWAY)


EXPRESSWAYLENGTHCOMPLETEEKVE39.5 KM2023SUKE31.8 KM2023DASH20.1 KM2023SPE29.8 KM2023

EDUCATION


SCHOOL/INSTITUTELOCATIONCOMPLETEAsia School of Business (COMPLETED)Kuala Lumpur2022Sunway International SchoolSubang Jaya2023


----------



## nazrey

*BMW Malaysia unveils charging infra for EVs with JomCharge*
By Asila Jalil December 1, 2022 @ 11:04am







BMW Charging, in partnership with JomCharge, brings with it convenient access to more than 100 charging facilities throughout the city centre and national highways, alleviating range anxiety and providing BMW EV owners peace-of-mind on every journey.


> KUALA LUMPUR: BMW Group Malaysia has introduced BMW Charging in partnership with local electric vehicle (EV) charging provider JomCharge.
> BMW Group Malaysia head of corporate communications and sustainability Sashi Ambi said the company was making ongoing efforts to partner with industry leaders in the charging infrastructure.
> 
> "An integral part of our ongoing efforts to strengthen the electromobility landscape in Malaysia are our strategic partnerships with industry leaders in the charging infrastructure for EVs such as JomCharge as well as ChargEV and Tenaga Nasional Bhd in the coming months.
> "With our shared goals and diversified expertise, we are bringing more key infrastructure and access to these charging platforms to our ever-growing community of existing and potential EV owners here," he said.


NST


----------



## nazrey

*Bursa Malaysia launches first shariah-compliant carbon exchange*
Tan Zhai Yun December 09, 2022 15:43 pm +08








(From left) Bursa Malaysia Bhd chief executive officer Datuk Muhamad Umar Swift, Ministry of Environment and Water secretary general Datuk Seri Dr Zaini Ujang, Natural Resources, Environment and Climate Change Minister Nik Nazmi Nik Ahmad, Bursa chairman Tan Sri Abdul Wahid Omar, and Ministry of Finance deputy secretary general of Treasury Datuk Anis Rizana Mohd Zainudin








Bursa Malaysia launches first shariah-compliant carbon exchange


KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 9): Bursa Malaysia Bhd on Friday (Dec 9) launched the Bursa Carbon Exchange (BCX), which is a voluntary carbon market (VCM) and the world’s first shariah-compliant carbon exchange. The first trade via auction on the BCX is expected to commence in March 2023. The BCX enables...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

DNB says 5G network roll-out ahead of schedule


KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 11 ): Malaysia's 5G network roll-out is ahead of schedule and will exceed 40% coverage of populated areas (Copa) nationwide by December 2022, on track to achieving the commitment of 80% Copa by 2024 or earlier, said Digital Nasional Bhd (DNB).In a statement dated Dec 11, the...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*SLB, formerly Schlumberger, opens new centre in Kuala Lumpur*
By Azanis Shahila Aman
December 8, 2022 @ 4:20pm







SLB president, digital and integration Rajeev Sonthalia (left) said Innovation Factori was the gateway for customers to work closely with its experts to accelerate high impact innovation at scale.


> KUALA LUMPUR: Global technology company SLB, formerly known as Schlumberger, has expanded its "Innovation Factori" network with the opening of a new centre here.
> 
> SLB president, digital and integration Rajeev Sonthalia said Innovation Factori was the gateway for customers to work closely with its experts to accelerate high impact innovation at scale.
> 
> Sonthalia said this was a new way to meet customers' challenges and opportunities, such as improving rig safety by fast tracking automation, optimising production with digital twins, and modeling for efficient carbon capture and storage.
> 
> "Through Innovation Factori, customers can extract maximum value from data and turn promising concepts into fully deployed digital solutions that deliver vast improvements in business performance and sustainability," he added.
> 
> Inovation Factori enables customers around the globe to accelerate the development and deployment of enterprise-scale artificial intelligence (AI) and digital solutions.
> 
> The solution will help to meet customers unique business demands, spanning the energy life cycle and new energy systems.
> 
> According to SLB, customers can benefit from a collaborative approach to problem solving, which enables them to build and deploy digital solutions in much reduced time frames.





https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/12/858968/slb-formerly-schlumberger-opens-new-centre-kuala-lumpur


----------



## nazrey

Petronas’ unit Gentari partners IHI Corp to produce green ammonia from renewables


KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 15): Petroliam Nasional Bhd’s (Petronas) subsidiary and clean energy entity Gentari Hydrogen Sdn Bhd has inked a memorandum of understanding with IHI Corporation to evaluate the feasibility of using solar energy producing green ammonia derived from renewables.Under the...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Equinix Enters Malaysia with $40M Data Center Investment*
Nov. 30, 2022
World-class digital infrastructure to accelerate digital economy transformation in Malaysia and the wider ASEAN region








Rendering of Equinix JH1 International Business Exchange (IBX) in Johor, Malaysia








Global Reach of Platform Equinix with operations in Malaysia

Equinix


----------



## nazrey

The ADMC team proudly showing the JCI certificate. Holding the certificate is Miranda Harumal (left), ADMC's CEO, and Datuk Dr Jacob Thomas, a group medical adviser to RSDH.








SJMC and Ara Damansara Medical Centre get International Gold standard accreditations


KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 15): Ramsay Sime Darby Health Care (RSDH) hospitals, Subang Jaya Medical Centre (SJMC) and Ara Damansara Medical Centre (ADMC), have received the global healthcare accreditation leader Joint Commission International (JCI) for the second time.In a statement on Wednesday (Dec...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

JLand partners Mitsui to develop hyperscale data centre and captive solar farm


KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 6): JLand Group Sdn Bhd, the real estate infrastructure arm and wholly owned subsidiary of Johor Corp (JCorp), has signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Mitsui & Co (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd to develop a hyperscale data centre and a renewable energy (RE) facility in the form...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: 
*TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS BY COST OF VALUE*

[2027] East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) | RM50.27 Billion
[2031] MRT Circle Line | RM50 Billion
[2023] MRT Putrajaya Line | RM30.53 Billion
[2025] Pan Borneo Highway | RM27 Billion
[2024] LRT Shah Alam Line | RM16.63 Billion
[2025] Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH) | RM11 Billion
[2026] Rapid Transit System (RTS) | RM10 Billion
[2023] Electrified Double Track Gemas-Johor Bahru | RM9.55 Billion
[2024] Central Spine Road | RM7.3 Billion
[2024] West Coast Expressway | RM5.04 Billion


----------



## nazrey

Driscoll: What I would like to see in 10 years is that the Lakeside campus has become a hub of sorts for specialist institutions. Because we have some high-ranking provisions in the areas of hospitality and tourism. If we really want to use our knowledge and expertise, we have to go beyond Malaysia’s borders.








We have moved very significantly away from narrowly prescribed courses to open up other parts of the curriculum to students. For example, allowing engineering students to do humanities or social sciences, or vice versa. — _Taylor’s vice-chancellor and president Professor Michael Driscoll_








‘Innovate or Die’: How Taylor’s University became Asia’s Top 50


We have moved very significantly away from narrowly prescribed courses to open up other parts of the curriculum to students. For example, allowing engineering students to do humanities or social sciences, or vice versa. — Taylor’s vice-chancellor and president Professor Michael DriscollPrivate...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> *TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS BY COST OF VALUE*
> 
> [2027] East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) | RM50.27 Billion
> [2031] MRT Circle Line | RM50 Billion
> [2023] MRT Putrajaya Line | RM30.53 Billion
> [2025] Pan Borneo Highway | RM27 Billion
> [2024] LRT Shah Alam Line | RM16.63 Billion
> [2025] Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH) | RM11 Billion
> [2026] Rapid Transit System (RTS) | RM10 Billion
> [2023] Electrified Double Track Gemas-Johor Bahru | RM9.55 Billion
> [2024] Central Spine Road | RM7.3 Billion
> [2024] West Coast Expressway | RM5.04 Billion


ECRL


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> *TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS BY COST OF VALUE*
> 
> [2027] East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) | RM50.27 Billion
> [2031] MRT Circle Line | RM50 Billion
> [2023] MRT Putrajaya Line | RM30.53 Billion
> [2025] Pan Borneo Highway | RM27 Billion
> [2024] LRT Shah Alam Line | RM16.63 Billion
> [2025] Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH) | RM11 Billion
> [2026] Rapid Transit System (RTS) | RM10 Billion
> [2023] Electrified Double Track Gemas-Johor Bahru | RM9.55 Billion
> [2024] Central Spine Road | RM7.3 Billion
> [2024] West Coast Expressway | RM5.04 Billion


MRT Circle Line


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> *TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS BY COST OF VALUE*
> 
> [2027] East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) | RM50.27 Billion
> [2031] MRT Circle Line | RM50 Billion
> [2023] MRT Putrajaya Line | RM30.53 Billion
> [2025] Pan Borneo Highway | RM27 Billion
> [2024] LRT Shah Alam Line | RM16.63 Billion
> [2025] Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH) | RM11 Billion
> [2026] Rapid Transit System (RTS) | RM10 Billion
> [2023] Electrified Double Track Gemas-Johor Bahru | RM9.55 Billion
> [2024] Central Spine Road | RM7.3 Billion
> [2024] West Coast Expressway | RM5.04 Billion


MRT Putrajaya Line


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> *TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS BY COST OF VALUE*
> 
> [2027] East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) | RM50.27 Billion
> [2031] MRT Circle Line | RM50 Billion
> [2023] MRT Putrajaya Line | RM30.53 Billion
> [2025] Pan Borneo Highway | RM27 Billion
> [2024] LRT Shah Alam Line | RM16.63 Billion
> [2025] Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH) | RM11 Billion
> [2026] Rapid Transit System (RTS) | RM10 Billion
> [2023] Electrified Double Track Gemas-Johor Bahru | RM9.55 Billion
> [2024] Central Spine Road | RM7.3 Billion
> [2024] West Coast Expressway | RM5.04 Billion


Pan Borneo Highway


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> *TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS BY COST OF VALUE*
> 
> [2027] East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) | RM50.27 Billion
> [2031] MRT Circle Line | RM50 Billion
> [2023] MRT Putrajaya Line | RM30.53 Billion
> [2025] Pan Borneo Highway | RM27 Billion
> [2024] LRT Shah Alam Line | RM16.63 Billion
> [2025] Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH) | RM11 Billion
> [2026] Rapid Transit System (RTS) | RM10 Billion
> [2023] Electrified Double Track Gemas-Johor Bahru | RM9.55 Billion
> [2024] Central Spine Road | RM7.3 Billion
> [2024] West Coast Expressway | RM5.04 Billion


LRT Shah Alam Line


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> *TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS BY COST OF VALUE*
> 
> [2027] East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) | RM50.27 Billion
> [2031] MRT Circle Line | RM50 Billion
> [2023] MRT Putrajaya Line | RM30.53 Billion
> [2025] Pan Borneo Highway | RM27 Billion
> [2024] LRT Shah Alam Line | RM16.63 Billion
> [2025] Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH) | RM11 Billion
> [2026] Rapid Transit System (RTS) | RM10 Billion
> [2023] Electrified Double Track Gemas-Johor Bahru | RM9.55 Billion
> [2024] Central Spine Road | RM7.3 Billion
> [2024] West Coast Expressway | RM5.04 Billion


Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> *TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS BY COST OF VALUE*
> 
> [2027] East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) | RM50.27 Billion
> [2031] MRT Circle Line | RM50 Billion
> [2023] MRT Putrajaya Line | RM30.53 Billion
> [2025] Pan Borneo Highway | RM27 Billion
> [2024] LRT Shah Alam Line | RM16.63 Billion
> [2025] Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH) | RM11 Billion
> [2026] Rapid Transit System (RTS) | RM10 Billion
> [2023] Electrified Double Track Gemas-Johor Bahru | RM9.55 Billion
> [2024] Central Spine Road | RM7.3 Billion
> [2024] West Coast Expressway | RM5.04 Billion


RTS (Malaysia-Singapore)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> *TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS BY COST OF VALUE*
> 
> [2027] East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) | RM50.27 Billion
> [2031] MRT Circle Line | RM50 Billion
> [2023] MRT Putrajaya Line | RM30.53 Billion
> [2025] Pan Borneo Highway | RM27 Billion
> [2024] LRT Shah Alam Line | RM16.63 Billion
> [2025] Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH) | RM11 Billion
> [2026] Rapid Transit System (RTS) | RM10 Billion
> [2023] Electrified Double Track Gemas-Johor Bahru | RM9.55 Billion
> [2024] Central Spine Road | RM7.3 Billion
> [2024] West Coast Expressway | RM5.04 Billion


EDT Gemas-JB


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> *TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS BY COST OF VALUE*
> 
> [2027] East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) | RM50.27 Billion
> [2031] MRT Circle Line | RM50 Billion
> [2023] MRT Putrajaya Line | RM30.53 Billion
> [2025] Pan Borneo Highway | RM27 Billion
> [2024] LRT Shah Alam Line | RM16.63 Billion
> [2025] Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH) | RM11 Billion
> [2026] Rapid Transit System (RTS) | RM10 Billion
> [2023] Electrified Double Track Gemas-Johor Bahru | RM9.55 Billion
> [2024] Central Spine Road | RM7.3 Billion
> [2024] West Coast Expressway | RM5.04 Billion


Central Spine Road


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> *TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS BY COST OF VALUE*
> 
> [2027] East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) | RM50.27 Billion
> [2031] MRT Circle Line | RM50 Billion
> [2023] MRT Putrajaya Line | RM30.53 Billion
> [2025] Pan Borneo Highway | RM27 Billion
> [2024] LRT Shah Alam Line | RM16.63 Billion
> [2025] Second Trunk Road (STR) and Sarawak Coastal Highway (SCH) | RM11 Billion
> [2026] Rapid Transit System (RTS) | RM10 Billion
> [2023] Electrified Double Track Gemas-Johor Bahru | RM9.55 Billion
> [2024] Central Spine Road | RM7.3 Billion
> [2024] West Coast Expressway | RM5.04 Billion


WCE


----------

